# IVF Buddies 2012 - all got our BFPs now awaiting the bubbas. Sticking together x



## mrsmax

Hi - looking for people to cycle with. I am waiting for AF and then I am on the IVf train. 21 days after AF (which is due today/tomorrow) I have 21 days unti down regging and then all that jazz with EC 17th April. :kiss:

Would be really niceto have some people going through it at the same time. 

I am unexplained, but with low AMH (UK 5). I am 35, Dh 34. TTc 23 months. One chemical in June 2010, nothing before or since. :sleep:


----------



## Springy

Hi Mrs Max! We are in a very very similar situation. I will be starting my IVF with my next cycle and I think my ER will be start - mid April.

I will know more details after my appointment on Thursday. Would LOVE a few buddies! 

I am 33 and DH is 35 and we are unexplained as well. Unexplained totally SUCKS as I'm so afraid that my issue will be implantation and I won't get pregnant even through IVF. DH keeps telling me I need to remain positive and believe that this will work for us.


----------



## mrsmax

Hey Springy - i have seen you on other threads I think. Hopefully this will be a long and successful one. I know what you mean about thinking it must be an implantion issue that will never get fixed by IVF - I am definitely going to have to work on my PMA before I start the cycle. 

What happens at your next appointment? Are you excited? You doing anything to prepare?


----------



## Springy

My next appointment will give me the drug protocol, when I will start, drugs for retrieval process etc. My AF is due next weekend and then we will start with the next cycle. My gut tells me it will be a long protocol ....

Then I will have a teaching session where I will pay everything.

I am VERY excited to get this process started, but at the same time I am BEYOND scared that this will not work!!!!!!


----------



## mrsmax

That is exactly how I feel. I just cant imagine being lucky enough for it to work.

I'm just praying AF shows up today or I might have to put it back a month - yikes! That would suck.


----------



## Springy

mrsmax said:


> That is exactly how I feel. I just cant imagine being lucky enough for it to work.
> 
> I'm just praying AF shows up today or I might have to put it back a month - yikes! That would suck.

How come you would be put back a month?


----------



## mrsmax

So, Af arrived Sunday. Just run clinic and they confirmed we are on!! :happydance:

I have my meds appointment 1st March and start de-regging 10th March. Getting really excited for the first time. Going to do my best to enjoy the ride. 

I can't beliebe no one else has joined this thread -we cant be the only ones doing IVF on this timetable!!!


----------



## Suzylou84

HI Mrsmax and springy, Nope you're definatley not the only ones!
I've just started started taking my medication today and egg collection is scheduled for 16/04/2012. 

I'm 27, DH is 30 and we've been trying since Jan 2010. I've got low AMH (Level 2) and DH has a morphology issue so we've been put straight in for IVF with ICSI.

Trying to stay positive whilst not to get my hopes up is tough (we've been given a success rate of between 15-20%). All of my friends who know what I'm going through are all so supportive but none of them have had to go through anything like this before so it kind of feels, even with their support, like I'm all alone.

I know the time between now and April is going to fly by but my impatience and anxiousness is making it seem like it's so far away. Like springy said, so excited to get there but petrified it won't work.

Have you been given any advise / tips to help your chances along? Acupuncture seems to be a common one, I did try this for a couple of months but it wasn't for me so am looking for alternatives!


----------



## mrsmax

Hey Suzy :wave: You have Ec one day before me!! I'm not on any meds yet though. What meds are you on? I also have low AMH (5 Uk scale). They havent dicussed it with me yet - I guess they will at my protocol appointment next week. It worries me, but tring to get some PMA. There are so many success stories with low AMH. 

I have been doing accupuncture for a while. I like it - but it gets expensive. I ave had a couple of normal reflexology sessoiosn too relax, but have just found a fertolity refloxolgist close to home and contacted them today. They have a whole alternative clinic with hynosis and reki and stuff - I am willing to try anything and everything as long as I find it relaxing!!! What sort of thing are you thinking about? How come you didnt like accupuncture?

Oh, and I have just ordered some prepare for IVf Cds from Amazon - i must be a marketers dream :blush:


----------



## Suzylou84

You sound just like me, I'm willing to try anything and everything! I've just bought a yoga for fertility DVD (I've always liked yoga anyway) to try but as long as I feel relaxed, I'm happy. Ooh, let me know if the CD's are any good, I've made myself a relaxation playlist on my ipod for EC week.

With acupuncture, only two out of ten sessions I actually felt so relaxed and it was very surreal but I ended up feeling more stressed out each time I went because the acupuncturist was getting quite pushy about me having weekly sessions and at £40 a time, it's a lot of money!

I've just started the pill today, I'm on the short protocol so I'm on the pill for 5 weeks and then will switch to buserilin injections and then there's another injection but I can't remember the name of it - not looking forward to that, I'm not great with needles. Because of my low AMH, the clinic have also asked me to have a testosterone gel / cream to rub on daily, so you might get that too if you have low AMH. 

Don't want to sound silly but what does PMA mean? I've not come across that before. I was completely overwhelmed after leaving my protocol appointment because there was so much information to take in in a short space of time! - I've set up a chart now to let me know what I need to do and when, but I definatley recommend for you and your partner to go out for something to eat afterwards just to take it all in and relax a bit.

Please stay in touch and let me know how you're getting on, it's really good to know I've got someone to talk to who is going through what I'm going through at the same time!

xxx


----------



## mrsmax

hey Suzylou - I love the idea about going out for a meal after the appointment to take it all in. I will def arrange that. I think they give us a printed schedule - I hope so or I will def lose track!!

Will let you know about the CD's @ £15 I figured they were pretty cheap so worth a try. 

I was half expecting I would have a short protocol, but I guess they will see hoe this one goes and then maybe adjust things IF i need a second round. 

PMA means "positive mental attitude" - it is a sports term I think.

I am terribel with needles. Lucky for me, my friend is a nurse and as she lives 5 minutes walk away has offered to do mu injections for me. I am hoping after a few I will be able to do them myself but will so nice to have someone do them for me at first. She has done it for another of her friend's going through IVf so she will pretty good at it!!

Def stay in touch. Will let you know when the CD arrives. :)


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies! Sorry I wasn't around all weekend but just got caught up on everything. Welcome Suzy :hi:

I am just like you ladies, if there is a product out there marketed to increase fertility or to help deal with infertility I have bought it, tried it etc.  

I am doing acupuncture - been going once a week or every 10 days since December, I find it very relaxing and I will be starting back up again in March when my acupuncturist is back - she went to China for 3 weeks on vacation.

I will find out on Thursday when I will get started - I can't wait!!!!


----------



## mrsmax

yay - good luck for Thursday Springy!!! It feels good to have a few of us doing through this at the same time. hope you are close in dates.


----------



## Springy

mrsmax said:


> yay - good luck for Thursday Springy!!! It feels good to have a few of us doing through this at the same time. hope you are close in dates.

I am hoping to be .... If you click on my journal you'll read my full story but abridge, I switched clinics in December so it has taken awhile to get started at the new clinic. At the old clinic I would have started down regulating on CD21 and it was approximately 10 days of down reg and then 10 stimulating. If the new clinic is similar then my ER would be around the first weekend of April - 5th to 7th roughly. So I will be in and around the same time as you ladies!

:happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Can I join? I did ICSI in sept/oct and got a bfp only to loose our girl at 18 weeks, now I am back on the wait list for FET for march/april. I know it's not a full ICSI cycle again but I'll be on a similar protocol just minus the stimms. Af made her appearance Feb 18 only 5 weeks after her birth, so I'm on cd3 almost cd4 now.

If my af is normal I expect my next around march 16th then if all goes as planned will start down regging meds around april 7 with transfer around end of april maybe beginning of may. 

I'm 27 my dh is 28, we have male factor infertility. We also have one son conceived naturally after 18 months of ttc and being told it would never happen.


----------



## Suzylou84

Good Luck for Thursday Springy! I'll keep my fingers crossed your dates are similar to mrsmax and mine

Hey Kelly, I'm so sorry to hear that, I can't even begin to imagine what you must be going through but if you want to have a rant or a shoulder to cry on, I'll be here to listen (read!). I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that it's not too long a wait until your next cycle 

It's absolutley fab to have some others to go through this journey with
xxx


----------



## Springy

Kelly9 said:


> Can I join? I did ICSI in sept/oct and got a bfp only to loose our girl at 18 weeks, now I am back on the wait list for FET for march/april. I know it's not a full ICSI cycle again but I'll be on a similar protocol just minus the stimms. Af made her appearance Feb 18 only 5 weeks after her birth, so I'm on cd3 almost cd4 now.
> 
> If my af is normal I expect my next around march 16th then if all goes as planned will start down regging meds around april 7 with transfer around end of april maybe beginning of may.
> 
> I'm 27 my dh is 28, we have male factor infertility. We also have one son conceived naturally after 18 months of ttc and being told it would never happen.

Hi Kelly - I'm so sorry to hear about your little one. There are no words that can take away what you have been through. I'll keep all my fingers and toes crossed that this FET is successful for you.

IF you don't mind my asking, when you first did your fresh cycle what was your protocol and how many eggs were retrieved, fertilized and subsequently frozen?

Nice to see another Canadian on here - there aren't a lot of us :)


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks ladies. I did long protocol with suprefact down reg and gonal f. My gonal was 150 then lowered to 112.5 I got 20 eggs 15 were mature and 11 fertilized. We put back 2 at day 3 and froze 8. We only lost 1 of the fertilized ones. I had ohss badly to and was hospitalized for 4 days and had to have the fluid in my
Abdomen drained. Not pleasant. I am hoping so hard that the first FET works. I don't want anymore heartache. 

Things have been hard the last couple of months but I feel a very strong desire I be pregnant again. I don't think I'll fully get over her death until I have back what I lost even if it can't be the same baby.


----------



## mrsmax

Kelly :hugs: i cant even imagine what you have been through. Like the others said, I really hope this one works out and you go sailing through the 9 months.


----------



## marie44

Hi everyone! I've beeen reading the thread and catching up. Seems like a lot of positive energy here. I am looking to have ER around March 20th so I am close to a few of you. I start my meds March 5th. I have 2 needles a day and like Mrsmax and probably all of us, I'm not looking forward to it. My DH will be no help as he passes out at the sight of needles. I'm going to have to involve a friend when it comes time for the progesterone shot since it is given from behind my hip and I was told would not be able to administer myself. GL ladies! I hope we all get our BFPs soon. The IVF process is exciting but sooooo overwhelming!!


----------



## Springy

marie44 said:


> Hi everyone! I've beeen reading the thread and catching up. Seems like a lot of positive energy here. I am looking to have ER around March 20th so I am close to a few of you. I start my meds March 5th. I have 2 needles a day and like Mrsmax and probably all of us, I'm not looking forward to it. My DH will be no help as he passes out at the sight of needles. I'm going to have to involve a friend when it comes time for the progesterone shot since it is given from behind my hip and I was told would not be able to administer myself. GL ladies! I hope we all get our BFPs soon. The IVF process is exciting but sooooo overwhelming!!

Welcome Marie!!! 

As for the needles, I used to have two large and VERY irrational fears 1) needles 2) vomit .... I now only have one and that is vomit. When I started all of this infertility crap I wondered how I was going to do this as I refused to go for blood work for physicals and refused to do any sort of thing that involved a needle. When my husband and I were first sent to the fertility clinic I needed a friend to drive me and take me to get my blood work done. She had to hold my hand, talk to me, rub my head and give me juice etc. Now I have no trouble going on my own and just putting on my iPod and zoning out, do I love it, NO but am I able to be ok with it, yes - after all it is all for a good reason right!?. Fast forward to August of 2011 and I'm put on Gonal F for an IUI cycle .... I was thinking HOW AM I EVER going to do this myself?!?! and "YOU WANT ME TO INJECT MYSELF?!" Well you would be amazed what you can do when you need to. I have no issue now with injecting myself. Honestly from someone who is a TOTAL NEEDLE PHOBE these injection needles are EASY PEASY and I have also never even bruised myself or made myself bleed and I did two months on Gonal F.

I'll find a link to a friend on here who does her own PIO shots - she said the first one she almost passed out but after that she now has no issue doing them on her own :)


----------



## Kelly9

A PIO shot is an intramuscular injection so I would not want to do it myself. I am a registered nurse and typically have no issues with getting needles or giving myself subcutaneous ones but I don't want to try in the muscle lol. We do vaginal inserts for our progesterone so no shots there, though a once a day shot vs 6 little balls 3 times a day sounds much better. The discharge from the progesterone is yucky and ruins your underwear, so wear a pantyliner!


----------



## mrsmax

Hi Marie :wave: Sounds like we will be cycling just a few days apart. I'm worried about the needles too, but hoping acupuncture has cured me of that...What is your story if you dont mind me asking? Are you unexplaiend or explained? 

Can't wait to go away in a few days for a long weekend in a nice hotel. Am going to have some alcohol too!! I havent had a drop since been on this fertility diet thing since new year - probably will get drunk very quickly, but figured it will be only chance before I start taking the drugs.
Are any of you doing any special diets or treatments or anything? I am meeting someoen next Wednesday who does all the holisitic thinsg like fertility reflexology and hypnosis. Shoudl be fun. She is quite cheap (cheaper that accupuncture) so worth a shot!! Will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## marie44

Thanks Springy! I also avoided BW like the plague, I think I managed a 7 year stretch one time until my dr got on me. I did give myself 2 ovidrel shots the last few months so I can do it if I have to...maybe I'll try the ipod for a distractor. I guess as long as I don't have to draw my own blood, I'll survive. 

Kelly, I would much rather ruin a few pairs of underwear that do these shots. They told me I should lean over a counter with obviously my underwear half down which is going to be really awkward when I have to get a friend to do it for me. I have a few more weeks before I have to have worry about who will have that privilege. I may lose a few friends from this experience lol.

Mrsmax, enjoy the weekend away. I am too planning some intoxication this weekend as I feel after that I should buckle down and start being extra healthy since I start stimming on March 5th. I bought a book called "the fertility diet" which I've actually had for years but just started looking through. I plan on giving up caffeine & alcohol and start exercising a little. I started drinking red rasberry tea which is supposed to be good for your uterine lining. I'm not going to go too crazy until I get my BFP.
My story is MFI. I am 35 and DH is old (48) so his swimmers are a little slow. My dr says his sperm count is at the low end of normal or the high level of low so not so bad where a natural BFP is impossible but a "long shot" as he calls it. We've been TTC for 2 1/2 years now with no luck. Time is ticking for us and we are in a lot of debt to begin with as DH has been laid off but we are using the credit cards for IVF and moving forward. Hopefully it works on the first shot because I don't know if we could manage 2 of them.
Nice neeting everyone. FX for all of us!!


----------



## Kelly9

I don't know where my husbands MFI falls, but we managed to conceive our son naturally though we were given less then a 3% chance of doing so. I want to have faith that it will happen again but I can't and so we did ICSI... plus we didn't want a huge gap in between our kids either which is now growing bigger by the day since we lost our girl. I doubt we'll ever use contraception again so if a surprise happens later in life to then so be it. For the mean time I want 3 kids with us, I've got 2 but only one on earth with us so we got two more to go. I am seriously hoping for twins this round, I know it's going to be so much work and I'll likely loose my mind but then I'd be done ttc and would never have to worry about it and all the complications that can happen because of it.


----------



## marie44

Sorry for your loss Kelly :( I secretly hope to conceive naturally after IVF too. I would love 2 children but I will settle for 1. I think we were given a 5% chance of conceiving naturally so it would be a miracle baby if it happened. My DH is hoping for twins. I will be blessed with whatever we get (besides a BFN).


----------



## Kelly9

We did it with less then 3%. My dh's count is on average 16 million the one time it was 23 mil then another it was 12 mil but 16 ish seems the norm, he's got issues with motility and morphology as well.


----------



## babydrms

Hi :wave: just stalking around. Very excited for all you who are getting ready to begin!!


----------



## Springy

babydrms said:


> Hi :wave: just stalking around. Very excited for all you who are getting ready to begin!!

You should join us since you're technically going to be in March for #2!!!


----------



## marie44

Kelly9 said:


> We did it with less then 3%. My dh's count is on average 16 million the one time it was 23 mil then another it was 12 mil but 16 ish seems the norm, he's got issues with motility and morphology as well.

My DH counts are very similar. We were told to go right to IVF with ICSI but we decided to try our luck with 3 IUIs first. In retrospect, what a waste of time but I guess we would have always wondered if we could have been one of the lucky ones. His count was 8.5 mil & 10mil postwashed so they weren't horrible #'s but not ideal. There's a woman on B&B that got a BFP on IUI with only 1.2 mil so you never know. I'm looking forward to getting a BFP and putting all of this stress behind me. PMA


----------



## Springy

marie44 said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> We did it with less then 3%. My dh's count is on average 16 million the one time it was 23 mil then another it was 12 mil but 16 ish seems the norm, he's got issues with motility and morphology as well.
> 
> My DH counts are very similar. We were told to go right to IVF with ICSI but we decided to try our luck with 3 IUIs first. In retrospect, what a waste of time but I guess we would have always wondered if we could have been one of the lucky ones. His count was 8.5 mil & 10mil postwashed so they weren't horrible #'s but not ideal. There's a woman on B&B that got a BFP on IUI with only 1.2 mil so you never know. I'm looking forward to getting a BFP and putting all of this stress behind me. PMAClick to expand...

There are lots of women on here who get pregnant naturally or with IUI with really low numbers .... I know one woman who just got pregnant naturally with severe male factor while waiting for IVF. I used to believe that would be me and I would be that lucky one .... but now I have just accepted IVF as my fate.


----------



## marie44

We can dream of a natural BFP, can't we?? until evil reality hits :(

This IVF is going to set us back so much financially especially since I just found out this morning that my insurance is not going to cover any of the IVF meds. It puts a lot of pressure on getting a BFP and although I heard stress does not affect IVF results, it certainly can make the process miserable. I'm especially worried about the mood swings with all of these hormones in me. On the clomid, I went a little crazy and was really mean to DH and we fought the whole time until the meds wore off. Now I have to multiply that times 10 with all of these injections. Maybe we should stay in separate quarters during this process lol.


----------



## Springy

marie44 said:


> We can dream of a natural BFP, can't we?? until evil reality hits :(
> 
> This IVF is going to set us back so much financially especially since I just found out this morning that my insurance is not going to cover any of the IVF meds. It puts a lot of pressure on getting a BFP and although I heard stress does not affect IVF results, it certainly can make the process miserable. I'm especially worried about the mood swings with all of these hormones in me. On the clomid, I went a little crazy and was really mean to DH and we fought the whole time until the meds wore off. Now I have to multiply that times 10 with all of these injections. Maybe we should stay in separate quarters during this process lol.

I found way less side effects on the injections than I did with clomid. I was bloated and I had a few headaches but I wasn't as moody on the gonal F as I was on clomid.

Now the other drugs we'll need to use .... cant speak to that!

Do you know what drugs you're using??


----------



## mrsmax

I'm worried about finances and drugs too. We have saved enough for nearly two rounds, but sure puts on the pressue if we get that BFN. least we are all in the same boat :hugs:

Springy - glad to hear that. I hate Clomid and was convinced teh IVf meds would be worse. I heard teh moddiest ones are the de-regging ones so you should be ok. 

Am off for long weekend now - but hope you all have a good weekend. :kiss:


----------



## marie44

Springy,
I'm going to be on Gonal F, Menapur, Ovidrel, Ganirelix & Progesterone. I think that's mostly it. They prescribed me low doses of Gonal F & Menapur (1 needle of each a day 12 hours apart). Some women just have 1 needle once a day with a larger dose. I wish that was me :) The progesterone starts after ET. That's the one I dread the most. It is a lot bigger needle and it's supposed to make you really drowsy and sore.

I hope you're right about the mood swings. I need my marriage to last at least until ET lol.


----------



## marie44

After this IVF, I have to take a look at our finances and see if we can afford a second one. I think only if we have frosties to put it, maybe we can do #2. If not, I told DH we may have to consider donor sperm. I'm not crazy about the idea and he flipped out about it, but we are determined to have a baby one way or another so we may have to step outside our comfort zone.


----------



## Kelly9

I had to take three needles a day when stimming. I didn't have crazy symptoms on the ivf meds till after collection then it's the bloat and the affects left over from the meds that make you feel yucky. Our meds are 80% covered which helps but we still paid about 8500 for everything for the one cycle. Our FET will cost 1100 plus meds so I would expect about a 100-150 for the portion of our meds that we pay since I won't be needing gonal this time. We used all our savings for our fresh ivf and if we have to do another we'll have to borrow from the in laws.


----------



## Springy

Got my protocol today .... its a short protocol which I was suprised with as I was expecting a long one!

BCP starting on CD 3 then either stimulation starting on March 16th or on April 5th. My clinic works on a strict scheduling plan ... 

After BCP it is 150 IU Gonal F, Luveris, Ganirelix acetate, then hCG to trigger. After trigger on day of transfer I have on PIO that they give me then I get both progesterone and estrogen after transfer but not as injections - PHEW!!!

KEEP ALL THOSE FINGERS AND TOES CROSSED THAT :witch: SHOWS UP ON TIME THIS WEEKEND FOR ME SO I CAN HIT MARCH 16TH!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh! if you call that the short protocol then I guess I was on short protocol to! I thought I did the long one cause to me short is no down regging which some people have done, they just go right on to stimming once the period comes. To many different ways to do this if you ask me.


----------



## Springy

Kelly9 said:


> Oh! if you call that the short protocol then I guess I was on short protocol to! I thought I did the long one cause to me short is no down regging which some people have done, they just go right on to stimming once the period comes. To many different ways to do this if you ask me.

Long = something like lupron / suprefact used to supress then start stimulation
Short = straight to stimulation

Mine is a short simply because there is no lupron / suprefact - the BCP is only for scheduling purposes and to slightly suppress the ovaries.


----------



## Kelly9

Yes but birth control shuts down the ovaries to and works as a down regg technically, It's to confusing. Should just be classified by how many weeks you have before it's all done lol. I think mine was just about 4 weeks from start of meds to transfer. 2 weeks of suprefact then 10-12 days of stimms (can't remember which) then trigger then collection then transfer. So I was right then when I said I was long protocol the first time :)

So when is your first injection?


----------



## Springy

Kelly9 said:


> Yes but birth control shuts down the ovaries to and works as a down regg technically, It's to confusing. Should just be classified by how many weeks you have before it's all done lol. I think mine was just about 4 weeks from start of meds to transfer. 2 weeks of suprefact then 10-12 days of stimms (can't remember which) then trigger then collection then transfer. So I was right then when I said I was long protocol the first time :)
> 
> So when is your first injection?

Long protocols are like 6 weeks of injections.

My first injection will either be March 16th or April 5th - depends when my period comes. If she cooperates and comes this weekend or early next week then it will be March 16th. If she is late and has a mind of her own then it will be April 5th.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh so yay for starting soon! My period was a bit late with the suprefact, it was sooo hard to concentrate on anything but wanting the witch to show. 

But I did suprefact with mine and it only took 4 weeks, unless you count the tww then it was 6 but I didn't do injections after 4 weeks. I think my FET will be the same length as my ICSI cycle was to cause i have to down reg with suprefact again. I was really hoping it would be shorter :( Which means I could squeak in with transfer by end of april but it might be beginning of may, close enough. That is if I'm offered treatment next cycle.


----------



## Kelly9

I also hate that my clinic doesn't give you a time line until you've been offered treatment. I would have liked to know how long roughly I'd be doing down reg and thickening before transfer just to have an idea of when my due date would be if it worked. I'm a bit on edge cause if it's all go next month then I'll have a Jan due date which is fine except I'm petrified that I'll deliver on my daughters birth/death day.


----------



## Springy

Why do you have to be offered treatment .... can't you dictate when you do things??


----------



## Kelly9

Sadly no, in Calgary there is only one clinic and they have a wait list cause they have so many patients. I think they're moving office at the end of this year to hire more people and offer more cycles but they can only do about 25 cycles a week cause its all their space will let them. Although I was surprised when I found out there was a wait list for FET cause there is no blood work and only one scan and they don't have a wait list for IUI since it's usually no monitoring and just the sperm washing procedure the day of insemination. The wait list for FET and IVF is 2-3 months, next month will be 2 months for us.

Do you guys have many clinic in Toronto?


----------



## Springy

SO many clinics here in Toronto ... especially when you consider the surrounding area which is all within a driving distance of Toronto - I can think of 12 to 15 almost off the top of my head!!!


----------



## Kelly9

That is a lot! I think there are only 2 in alberta, one in calgary which has some of the best success rates in canada and I think the world (I think because they've been open pretty much since the beginning) then there is the clinic in edmonton but it's newer and still establishing it's self. Lots of people come from surrounding provinces and internationally at our clinic which is annoying, people who live in alberta should have first dibs. It's very frustrating cause there is certainly enough demand for more places to open.


----------



## babydrms

Hi Again...Sooo after Springy mentioned it thought I'd introduce myself. Dh and I just finished a falied cycle of IVF (transferred 2/10 - BFN 2/20) and decided to hop right back on the crazy train for back to back cycles. I did use bcp last cycle but we are going to skip that this cycle because I ovulated on it anway (crazy right?). So I am going to have CD 3 bw and u/s tomorrow...and if I am not mistaken I will start stimming tomorrow night. I started stimming Jan 22 for last cycle, stimmed 13 days. Then I triggered 2/3, retrieval 2/5. Transferred a single 1AA blast on day 5 (2/10). With so much hype by everyone in the clinic about our blast we were very disappointed to have a BFN...I guess we thought we are jumping through every hoop it has to work...I knew by 2/15. I just knew in my gut and it was right, 2/20 showed a whole lot of nothing on our beta. So now we are going to try and ride the momentum of the last cycle which yielded 16 eggs, with ICSI performed on 15. In the end we froze three but upon recommendation from the RE, we are going to save those for future use and do another fresh cycle. I will stim with a hefty does of 375 IU of Gonal and 150 IU of Menopur, next add Ganirelix and lastly trigger with Ovidrel x2. I also will use Endometrin and Vivelle dots again for progesterone and estrogen replacement. I also take some other meds for issues...and lastly the z-pak started day before retrieval and Valium for transfer. However, I had a horrible transfer last time and my RE wants to put me completely out since I have complicated anatomy and she needs me to be a wet noodle. Kind of ok with that because last time it took about 20 minutes to thread the cath for transfer and by the end I was in so much pain they had to peel me off the ceiling - and continued to cramp for two days. 

So that's my story. We are a little more nervous this time. Having only told a select couple friends what we were doing last round and no family we were still devistated to have to deliver the BFN, so we have decided to not tell anyone about this one. So you ladies are it. Here goes nothing.


----------



## Kelly9

I wish you the best of luck. Sounds like you've been through quiet a bit.


----------



## marie44

Welcome babydrms! I just met you on the other thread. So funny you OV on the BCP because I think I did too. I had heavy OV cramps for 2 days right around OV time and it was pretty unmistakable that it was OV. I just thought I was imagining things. I'm going to ask my dr if it matters...damn I should have bd just in case. :dohh:

Springy, looks like we will have EC pretty close together. I think I'm on track for 3/20 but of course it depends on AF.

Kelly...so funny about maybe asking the in-laws for a loan. I've contemplated asking my parents to help with a loan if we get a BFN on IVF. I really don't want them to know what is going on right now so I am going to extend the credit cards as far as they go and hopefully WHEN (PMA) I get my BFP, I'll see if they can help bail me out and I can start paying them back. They really want another grandchild so I think they would help me :)
DH finally went back to work today so hopefully we can get back on our feet


----------



## Springy

My parents are actually helping my husband and I out. They are willing to give us 5K towards the first and second attempts. Which is a HUGE weight lifted off our shoulders.


----------



## marie44

Springy said:


> My parents are actually helping my husband and I out. They are willing to give us 5K towards the first and second attempts. Which is a HUGE weight lifted off our shoulders.

That is great they are helping out! It's frustrating because we had so much money saved up that would have paid for probably 3 IVFs but w/DH mostly out of work for the past 3 years + he has to pay a lot of child support and college tuition for his daughter, we blew through almost all of our money. I'm working 2 jobs and going back to school part time to get my bachelor's in accounting to make more money. I have a bachelors in psychology but it is pretty much worthless in the business world. But I don't want to put this off because we are not getting any younger. I'm sure everything will work out in the long run but the timing could not be WORSE! And on top of it, all of us going through IVFs realize that if we do get a BFP, with a baby coming your expenses are going to skyrocket so it is not an ideal time to be broke. But we're hoping the love we have for the baby will get us through the financial struggles and the ramen noodle dinners :) 
Sorry for the rant...maybe I'll buy a lotto ticket and stop complaining.


----------



## Springy

I buy a lotto ticket every week and pray that I will win :) Figure I can't win unless I have a ticket!!!! LOL Wouldn't it be nice to win big????


----------



## marie44

I just found out my insurance decided to pick up 80% of the meds!!! I don't know how but I'm not going to ask. I feel like I just hit the lotto now!!!


----------



## Springy

marie44 said:


> I just found out my insurance decided to pick up 80% of the meds!!! I don't know how but I'm not going to ask. I feel like I just hit the lotto now!!!

Don't question it :) only question if they deny stuff!! LOL


----------



## babydrms

Interesting the name of the thread changed after I introduce myself - way to make a girl feel welcome.


----------



## Springy

babydrms said:


> Interesting the name of the thread changed after I introduce myself - way to make a girl feel welcome.

What changed in the title? It looks the same to me ....


----------



## babydrms

It never had the (ER April)...obviously I am not doing my ER in April. Oh well.


----------



## Springy

babydrms said:


> It never had the (ER April)...obviously I am not doing my ER in April. Oh well.

Ya it did - and you're more than welcome!!!! Mine may be in March too :)


----------



## Kelly9

ER in april was always there, I'm not even having egg retrieval so you're more then welcome. 

My MIL was going to pay for our first cycle a few years ago when we were first on the wait list without us paying her back, it would have been the only way we could do it but then we conceived naturally. This time we were able to scrounge the money together but it was tough and now we have nothing left. We can afford the 1100 for FET but thats using all the overtime my DH has saved up and our credit line for anything extra.


----------



## marie44

Looks like we're in the same boat kelly! Thank god for credit cards! 

Springy - looks like we'll be taking the same meds, mine should be coming today.

I'm happy for b&b bc on another thread, someone mentioned they ov on the bcp, i had ov cramps the day before but thought i was hallucinating since i'm on bcp. I did a opk yesterday and it came out positive. I told my dr and he is thankful i told him bc it may affect my stim start day. I wouldn't have done a thing if i hadn't heard it happened to someone else. Just another benefit of b&b :)


----------



## babydrms

marie44 said:


> Looks like we're in the same boat kelly! Thank god for credit cards!
> 
> Springy - looks like we'll be taking the same meds, mine should be coming today.
> 
> I'm happy for b&b bc on another thread, someone mentioned they ov on the bcp, i had ov cramps the day before but thought i was hallucinating since i'm on bcp. I did a opk yesterday and it came out positive. I told my dr and he is thankful i told him bc it may affect my stim start day. I wouldn't have done a thing if i hadn't heard it happened to someone else. Just another benefit of b&b :)

Wow, that was me that ov'd on bcp. It really makes you wonder why we can't get pregnant - doesn't it?? Mine was only slightly delayed by it, so don't get too concerned. I mean, it sucked at the time but ended up working much better for my work schedule. :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

Did you guys both take bcp at the beginning of your cycle or did you just randomly start part way through? I can see someone ovulating if they started it part way through maybe? But thats still crazy cause you just don't think it's possible. 

I'm cd8 today I think... still a long way to go before I can call the clinic. The waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Springy

Im starting BCP on CD3 once the witch shows up ...


----------



## marie44

Kelly9 said:


> Did you guys both take bcp at the beginning of your cycle or did you just randomly start part way through? I can see someone ovulating if they started it part way through maybe? But thats still crazy cause you just don't think it's possible.
> 
> I'm cd8 today I think... still a long way to go before I can call the clinic. The waiting is the hardest part.

I started bcp on cd4 after cd3 bw came back ok. I don't think it is very common to ov on bcp. I'm going to ask my dr more about it monday. Maybe all the clomid i had the last 3 months had something to do with it.
GL with the wait! It will be here b4 u know it!


----------



## marie44

Thanks babydrms for the info, i hope it only delays it a day or 2 bc i have no patience as it is! I'm taking this as a divine sign that my body is ready to get pg :)


----------



## Kelly9

Marie I don't think it's common either! Maybe the clomid did affect it... I'd be curious to know what you find out from the doc so keep us updated.

Babydrms did you take clomid prior to ovulating on bcp?


----------



## babydrms

Nope, no clomid - nothing. Just ovulated. To be honost, people get pregnant on bc all the time (I know this because I deliver them and I always think they are full of sh!%), and I usually I have nothing but hatred for them :( Even my doc had to laugh when I told her that we hate people like that (she has had IVF herself). BCP fail 1% of the time, and result in pregnancy...so how many more times do people ovulate and it not result in pregnancy? It also changes vaginal secretions to make it inhospitable to sperm and also changes hormones to prevent implantation. It doesn't only work by stopping ovulation...this is just one part. :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

^ I agree. Are you a nurse? I'm an RN and I hate it when people get knocked up on bc too.


----------



## Springy

Babydrmrs - can't wait for the update on your scan today!!

As for me ... well I'm officially on an April cycle. I apparently need to be on BCP for at least two weeks and then one week off before starting stimulation meds. So I am out for March. Was rather bummed to hear this today, but April will be my month!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Springy I'm happy to have you do it in April with me (if I start), but sad you have to wait of course.


----------



## Springy

Thanks Kelly! I was pretty upset this evening ... I think part of that was because I am sick too but even DH was upset that they lead us to believe that March was an option.

I have sent an email and asked them to confirm for sure that the April start will be slotted / reserved for me as I know :witch: is going to show up this week at some point.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm very happy to have you, I haven't really found anyone who was going to be close to when I went through it and I guess I may still not cycle with you if they make us wait another month. I hate the not knowing when! I think it's better for you to go through IVF healthy though, your body is going to go through a lot, you don't want to deal with all that and be sick. Sending you lots of healthy vibes to get better.


----------



## babydrms

Springy said:


> Babydrmrs - can't wait for the update on your scan today!!
> 
> As for me ... well I'm officially on an April cycle. I apparently need to be on BCP for at least two weeks and then one week off before starting stimulation meds. So I am out for March. Was rather bummed to hear this today, but April will be my month!!!!

Boo! Sorry you have to wait!

Things are looking good. E2 153 and lead follies is 8 mm...more in my journal.


----------



## babydrms

P.S. Kelly - just realized I never answered - yes, I am a labor and delivery nurse.


----------



## marie44

babydrms said:


> Nope, no clomid - nothing. Just ovulated. To be honost, people get pregnant on bc all the time (I know this because I deliver them and I always think they are full of sh!%), and I usually I have nothing but hatred for them :( Even my doc had to laugh when I told her that we hate people like that (she has had IVF herself). BCP fail 1% of the time, and result in pregnancy...so how many more times do people ovulate and it not result in pregnancy? It also changes vaginal secretions to make it inhospitable to sperm and also changes hormones to prevent implantation. It doesn't only work by stopping ovulation...this is just one part. :shrug:

You're right about the bcp, it must be more like 5-10% ov on the bcp if 1% get pg. My nurse said she sees it all the time. My friend just had her 2nd baby on the bcp. We all secretly thought she was lying about not missing a day of her bcp since she is the forgetful type but now I know she was telling the truth. I wish I was using the bcp instead of condoms all these years, I'd probably have a LO right now. lol


----------



## Kelly9

My period just showed up after a 10 day cycle, I'm loosing hope of anything ever going right again. FML.


----------



## babydrms

marie44 said:


> babydrms said:
> 
> 
> Nope, no clomid - nothing. Just ovulated. To be honost, people get pregnant on bc all the time (I know this because I deliver them and I always think they are full of sh!%), and I usually I have nothing but hatred for them :( Even my doc had to laugh when I told her that we hate people like that (she has had IVF herself). BCP fail 1% of the time, and result in pregnancy...so how many more times do people ovulate and it not result in pregnancy? It also changes vaginal secretions to make it inhospitable to sperm and also changes hormones to prevent implantation. It doesn't only work by stopping ovulation...this is just one part. :shrug:
> 
> You're right about the bcp, it must be more like 5-10% ov on the bcp if 1% get pg. My nurse said she sees it all the time. My friend just had her 2nd baby on the bcp. We all secretly thought she was lying about not missing a day of her bcp since she is the forgetful type but now I know she was telling the truth. I wish I was using the bcp instead of condoms all these years, I'd probably have a LO right now. lolClick to expand...


lol, your probably right! I just want my money back for all the bc I have ever bought! Clearly, I didn't need it. 




Kelly9 said:


> My period just showed up after a 10 day cycle, I'm loosing hope of anything ever going right again. FML.

It is still hasn't been that long since your loss, things may take some time to level off with your hormones. :hugs: Don't give up hope.


----------



## Springy

Kelly9 said:


> My period just showed up after a 10 day cycle, I'm loosing hope of anything ever going right again. FML.

I agree your body needs some time and is all out of whack. You may find that this next cycle is more normal.


----------



## Kelly9

This is my second period I had a 3 day lp for my first so I was hoping this would be a better cycle. I technically had a full labour so I guess I just expected things to level out nicely like they did after I had my son. It's so heart breaking to know that now I likely won't be starting FET till April. My next period if all goes right should come march 31-april 6. Life sucks.

Did anyone else on here temp? My temps are also all over the place.


----------



## babydrms

:hugs: I know it sucks. I hope you can find something to help pass the time.


----------



## Kelly9

Well I took clomid at the beginning of my last cycle 10 days ago and now that af has showed so soon I am taking vitex which is meant to help return hormone levels to normal, so hopefully it'll work.


----------



## Springy

Have the Dr given you any indication as to when you should expect your body to return to normal? How long after you had your son did it take for your hormones to level out?


----------



## Kelly9

^ thats hard to tell cause I was exclusively bf'ing but AF showed up at 3 months pp I had a short lp for the first af then it went to 10 days then 13 and was good. But I don't know what my body did for the first 3 months when I was bf'ing. To top it all off... I'm still bleeding and cramps though the bleeding is light but more then spotting AND I GOT A FREAKING POSITIVE OPK!!!???!!??? WTH??? I got one at 4pm and another around 6pm, I'll keep testing till the positives go away. What sucks is I can't use other signs of impending ovulation because they're all masked... my cm is masked by the bleeding and my temps are all over the place so I won't know if I do ovulate till I start bleeding again in about 2 weeks :wacko: I haven't counted the current bleed as a period in terms of calling the fertility clinic, nor have I marked it as so on my chart just cause my temps are still high like post ov high. I did an hot today cause they were high but it was neg as I expected, I just wanted to be sure. Someone please tell me whats going on with my body!?


----------



## marie44

Kelly9 said:


> ^ thats hard to tell cause I was exclusively bf'ing but AF showed up at 3 months pp I had a short lp for the first af then it went to 10 days then 13 and was good. But I don't know what my body did for the first 3 months when I was bf'ing. To top it all off... I'm still bleeding and cramps though the bleeding is light but more then spotting AND I GOT A FREAKING POSITIVE OPK!!!???!!??? WTH??? I got one at 4pm and another around 6pm, I'll keep testing till the positives go away. What sucks is I can't use other signs of impending ovulation because they're all masked... my cm is masked by the bleeding and my temps are all over the place so I won't know if I do ovulate till I start bleeding again in about 2 weeks :wacko: I haven't counted the current bleed as a period in terms of calling the fertility clinic, nor have I marked it as so on my chart just cause my temps are still high like post ov high. I did an hot today cause they were high but it was neg as I expected, I just wanted to be sure. Someone please tell me whats going on with my body!?

I know it's frustrating but ask your doctor a lot of questions and try to think positive. I tend to put too much faith in my own ttc expertise but my dr proves me wrong over and over. I got my period on the 10th, but the bloodwork showed my "hormonal period" didn't start until the 13th. He said sometime the bleeding doesn't coincide with the actual period. Then, I was on BCP and I got 2 positive OPK and ov cramps around ov time. My dr insisted I do bw and it showed I did not ov and no eggs had been formed. Everything is fine with me through the bw even though my actual symptoms seem off. Maybe your body is not as out of whack as you think :) GL and hang in there!

Springy, sorry you have to wait a month :( It will go fast though.


----------



## marie44

Things are looking good. E2 153 and lead follies is 8 mm...more in my journal.[/QUOTE]

Babydrms,
Great news on the follies & E2! :thumbup: When do you go for another u/s to see how much they've grown?


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks Marie maybe I'll to get some blood work done today to see where I am in my cycle.


----------



## tickticktiff

Springy said:


> Have the Dr given you any indication as to when you should expect your body to return to normal? How long after you had your son did it take for your hormones to level out?

where are you all getting these conception or IFV cartoony journals at the bottom of your posts? too friggin cute!

I'm heading out for another IUI next month and then hubby and i will be looking at IVF options. 

3rd mc, very low amh, clotting disorder, mthfr disorder, low follicle count, and yet I am still smiling because I think there is hope!


----------



## mrsmax

Hi everyone - I'm back from hols. Feeling very relaxed. 

Just tried to catch up on what I've missed. First, Babydrms - welcome. I changed the title but ages ago as no one was responding. Everyone is 100% welcome, I just wanted people roughly cycling at the same time as me. :flower:

Springy - sorry you have to wait hon. :hugs: I start stimming 5th April - is that the same day as you now?

Kelly :hugs: Why oh why dont our bodies co-operate!!!!

:wave: ticktiff. I have low AMH too but remianing positive

So, had my protocol meeting at the clinic yesterday was neraly 2 hours, but all good. My meds arrive Tuesday. I am on Buserelin to de-reg and then 300 IU Gonal F, Ovuteralle for trigger hot and Crinone gel (progesterne) for 2WW and onwards.

Thought I mihgt be on Menopur cause of my low AMH, but I guess not. 

I start stimming 5 Aptil if all goes well!!!


----------



## Springy

mrsmax said:


> Hi everyone - I'm back from hols. Feeling very relaxed.
> 
> Just tried to catch up on what I've missed. First, Babydrms - welcome. I changed the title but ages ago as no one was responding. Everyone is 100% welcome, I just wanted people roughly cycling at the same time as me. :flower:
> 
> Springy - sorry you have to wait hon. :hugs: I start stimming 5th April - is that the same day as you now?
> 
> Kelly :hugs: Why oh why dont our bodies co-operate!!!!
> 
> :wave: ticktiff. I have low AMH too but remianing positive
> 
> So, had my protocol meeting at the clinic yesterday was neraly 2 hours, but all good. My meds arrive Tuesday. I am on Buserelin to de-reg and then 300 IU Gonal F, Ovuteralle for trigger hot and Crinone gel (progesterne) for 2WW and onwards.
> 
> Thought I mihgt be on Menopur cause of my low AMH, but I guess not.
> 
> I start stimming 5 Aptil if all goes well!!!

Mrs Max I start April 5th too!! We are TRUE cycle buddies! Can't wait for us both to get our BFPs :thumbup:

I had my baseline ultrasound this am - no cysts, lining looks good for being CD 3, and I had a WHOPPING 32 antral follicles!!!! Now I see why they said I would be at a risk for hyperstimulation!!!!

I start BCP for 4 weeks on Sunday night then one week off. I have a sono booked for Wednesday and then we will have our consent signing, payment and injection training appointment the last week of March. :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Glad things are working out for some of us! I'm going to try to be positive that this period will end by tomorrow and then I won't see her for at least a month.


----------



## Springy

Kelly9 said:


> Glad things are working out for some of us! I'm going to try to be positive that this period will end by tomorrow and then I won't see her for at least a month.

When are you calling your clinic? Are you going to wait for one more period then call / start?


----------



## babydrms

Kelly9 said:


> ^ thats hard to tell cause I was exclusively bf'ing but AF showed up at 3 months pp I had a short lp for the first af then it went to 10 days then 13 and was good. But I don't know what my body did for the first 3 months when I was bf'ing. To top it all off... I'm still bleeding and cramps though the bleeding is light but more then spotting AND I GOT A FREAKING POSITIVE OPK!!!???!!??? WTH??? I got one at 4pm and another around 6pm, I'll keep testing till the positives go away. What sucks is I can't use other signs of impending ovulation because they're all masked... my cm is masked by the bleeding and my temps are all over the place so I won't know if I do ovulate till I start bleeding again in about 2 weeks :wacko: I haven't counted the current bleed as a period in terms of calling the fertility clinic, nor have I marked it as so on my chart just cause my temps are still high like post ov high. I did an hot today cause they were high but it was neg as I expected, I just wanted to be sure. Someone please tell me whats going on with my body!?


Hmmm...it is possible it is you have implantation bleeding. I can't tell did you do a hpt...OPK's also can detect positive HCG. Just a thought.




mrsmax said:


> Hi everyone - I'm back from hols. Feeling very relaxed.
> 
> Just tried to catch up on what I've missed. First, Babydrms - welcome. I changed the title but ages ago as no one was responding. Everyone is 100% welcome, I just wanted people roughly cycling at the same time as me. :flower:
> 
> Springy - sorry you have to wait hon. :hugs: I start stimming 5th April - is that the same day as you now?
> 
> Kelly :hugs: Why oh why dont our bodies co-operate!!!!
> 
> :wave: ticktiff. I have low AMH too but remianing positive
> 
> So, had my protocol meeting at the clinic yesterday was neraly 2 hours, but all good. My meds arrive Tuesday. I am on Buserelin to de-reg and then 300 IU Gonal F, Ovuteralle for trigger hot and Crinone gel (progesterne) for 2WW and onwards.
> 
> Thought I mihgt be on Menopur cause of my low AMH, but I guess not.
> 
> I start stimming 5 Aptil if all goes well!!!

No worries, mrsmax - you know how our crazy minds work. I have had a pretty negative outlook since our :bfn:...lol. 

Anyways, just enjoying all the needles :nope:...Lead follie is 14, expecting to trigger Monday.


----------



## Kelly9

I didn't call the clinic for this bleed cause I don't want to risk my FET being pushed back for having a short luteal phase or being messed up, especially since my cycle will be controlled with meds so it won't be an issue. I did do a pg test an IC on the 29th so 2 days ago and it was neg like I thought it would be. My temps are still up but a little lower then the last 3 days at 36.58 but I got a nearly positive opk today it's so borderline I'm just not sure if it's neg or pos but yesterday was neg and the day before that my opk was positive for sure. I would expect to be getting positive opks about now so I suspect my body will ovulate soon if it hasn't already, people do ovulate on their period. I guess I'll know if I bleed again in 1.5-2 weeks time.

Good news is I talked to my fertility clinic and so long as the doc signs off I should be offered treatment with my next bleed. So honestly if I bleed in two more week I'll be happy! Thats what I want to happen cause then we'll start in march.

The bleeding is like a period so to heavy to be IB or ovulation spotting.


----------



## marie44

Babydrms - GL with trigger! Can't wait to see how many you get!

Springy & Mrs. Max - GL next month! 

Kelly - Sounds like you're on the right track!

AFM,
I should start stimming today as long as my bw comes back okay & ER may be in less than 2 weeks now!

Hope we all get our :bfp: soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

My bleeding stopped yesterday but I'm still getting brown/pink tinged cm sometimes spotting. I am hoping I O'd yesterday or will today then when my period shows I'll hopefully get to start for FET. I just need my next bleed to hold off till march 12 or later. 

How is everyone else doing? 

Hi Marie.


----------



## babydrms

I'm good, triggering in an hour.


----------



## Kelly9

Oooo exciting!!! 

I'm worried that I'm going to bleed again like in the next day or so, cm has been tinged pink this evening and i feel wet like I'm leaking but hard to tell if it's ewcm or just the pink when I wipe. Getting cramps on the left side though which could be ov. Please please please don't let me bleed till at least march 12th.


----------



## mrsmax

Fingers crossed for you babydrms.

Kelly9 - fijngers crossed you make it throug hto March 12th!!

I'm just waiting for my drugs to arrive this morning. :happydance: Start down regging Saturday.


----------



## mrsmax

Erg just lost my post. GL Babydrms!! Hope bleed stays away until 12th March kelly9.

I'm just waiting for my drugs to arrive this morning :happydance:


----------



## marie44

GL with your drugs mrsmax! I started Menapur and Gonal F last night. What are you taking? I thought the Gonal F was pretty easy but I had a hard time figuring out how to mix the menapur. I ended up watching the youtube video and figured it out. I was never told how much dilutant to mix or what size needle to use so I had to google it. Tonight should be easy now.

Kelly, I wouldn't worry so much about your cycle and when you bleed. I was a mess this month getting AF 6 days early and getting postive OPKs and my last AF came 2 days early of my "hormonal period" and I was spotting in the middle of the month. It seemed so crazy but my dr says the bloodwork tells its own story about where you really are. He could care less about any of the symptoms I told him about. He said my body is ready for IVF. I'm not a dr but I wouldn't worry until he gives you a reason to. I hope AF stays away for a little longer just to give you peace of mind but if she doesn't, you'll be fine too. Hang in there!


----------



## Springy

GOOD luck babydrmrs!!!! Can't wait to hear the reports from your retrieval, fertilization and then transfer!!!

Kelly - I'll keep everything crossed that you get a "normal" cycle this time so you can do your FET in April with us :)

Marie - the gonal F is super easy ... I'm surprised they didn't tell you how to mix the menopur, did you not have an injection training?? I know with the menopur if you're on more than 1 vial a day you can mix the one vial then draw it up and use it to reconstitute the second etc. then you have to swap the needle out for the smaller one as you don't want to inject with the gigantic one!!! LOL

MrsMax - its getting SO close for us! We are now less than a month away from stim start :)

I have to go tomorrow for my sonohysterogram .... hopefully this is just like the first time I had it done as that one was easy peasy!


----------



## marie44

Springy,
GL with the sonohysterogram, I never had one before. 

We did have injection training but it was over a month ago and they rushed through it since dh passed out after drawing his blood and took nearly a half hour to get any color in his face. The problem was they never told me which needle to use and I tried with the 1" first and quickly realized it looked way too big and I switched over to the 1/2". I only used 1/2 ml of dilutant but I have to ask if I was supposed to use 1ml. Yes Gonal F was super easy! I wish menopur came in a pen! I'm taking 1 vial of menopur in the am and 150 gonal f in the pm. It will be 100x easier tonight now that I know what I am doing! The injections were pretty painless...I'm just dreading the POI shots with the long think needles...ouch!


----------



## Springy

marie44 said:


> Springy,
> GL with the sonohysterogram, I never had one before.
> 
> We did have injection training but it was over a month ago and they rushed through it since dh passed out after drawing his blood and took nearly a half hour to get any color in his face. The problem was they never told me which needle to use and I tried with the 1" first and quickly realized it looked way too big and I switched over to the 1/2". I only used 1/2 ml of dilutant but I have to ask if I was supposed to use 1ml. Yes Gonal F was super easy! I wish menopur came in a pen! I'm taking 1 vial of menopur in the am and 150 gonal f in the pm. It will be 100x easier tonight now that I know what I am doing! The injections were pretty painless...I'm just dreading the POI shots with the long think needles...ouch!

People who do the PIO now say that its easy and you won't feel it. Our clinic uses creams and suppositories so no PIO for me :happydance: I get one PIO but that's on the day of transfer and they give it to me at the clinic!

The Gonal F pen is SO easy! I too wish everything came in a handy pen like that but sadly a lot of drugs aren't stable in the liquid form for long periods of time (I work for a large biotechnology / pharmaceutical company so know all the ins and outs of this stuff pretty well!).

I'm sure tonight will be a breeze! I am on 150IU Gonal F and 75IU Luveris (so similar to menopur but made by the same company who makes Gonal F). Are you adding in certrotide / orgalutron?


----------



## marie44

I have Ganirelix and Ovidrel. I'm not sure when I start taking the Ganirelix or what that entails (I hope a small needle.) That's good you have experience in the pharmaceutical company. I'm sure that comes in handy now :) 

Are you planning on going on any type of "fertility diet" closer to IVF time? I've been trying to eat extra healthy and avoid caffiene and alcohol but the stress makes me want to eat all bad stuff. I have no problem with BMI but I'm sure a healthy diet will be good for egg development and implantation.


----------



## babydrms

lol, I have tried to eat healthy but the stess is winning. Sitting here eating Doritos...not even the baked kind. My BMI has gotten much worse during all this TTC...it was normal to start..."was" normal.


----------



## Springy

Last year I cut back my coffee to 2/3 decaf - I go to starbucks every morning and I get a 2/3 decaf grande americano :) And I also have pretty much cut out all soda (pop as we call it in Canada). Beyond that no I won't be having any strict diet .... once I start stimming I will cut out all alcohol - as it is both my DH and I are at about 1 to 2 drinks a week max so pretty much nothing. 

Babydr - yummm Doritos .... I had more mini eggs today :)


----------



## vivs1127

Hiiiiii...

I was just referred to IVF last Tuesday and I am going to my first appt on the 21st of March... Can anyone tell me what will they tell me in my first appt and what I should expect after that... 

Wishing everyone lots of baby dust!!!

Thanks in Advance!!!


----------



## marie44

Yes, the healthy diet hasn't gotten off to a great start for me as I had pizza & cake last night and nothing healthy today yet. I'm going to try to get on track tonight. The stress makes you want comfort food though and I'm dying here with no caffeine :coffee:
I think I'll be a lot more strict after ET (but then I'll be on the 2WW and who can resist the junk food then???) Doritos & Chocolate chip cookies are my downfall :) 

Vivs - This is my first IVF so I can't give you as much info as the other girls. If your DH has MFI, they may do IVF with ICSI like I am doing where they pick the best sperm and actually inject them into the eggs so they don't have to work that hard and have a better chance of fertilizing. If he has no issues, they will give you a lot of meds so you produce a lot of eggs, they will retrieve them and put them in a "dish" with the sperm and let you know how many fertilized. From there, they will let you know how many become embryos and put back anywhere from 1-4 embryos depending on the clinic. I think 1-2 is the norm. Then you will test in 2 weeks to see if any stuck. Hope this helps! They will fill you in on all the details.


----------



## mrsmax

Wow - exciting times on this thread.

Cant wait for your news Babydrms!!

Marie - gosh that all sounds complicated! My drugs turned up today and I danced around teh kitchen very excited and then burst in to tears! :rofl: My nurse friend is helping with first injection, so should be ok. When I start stimming next month, it is just gonal f so should be straight forward!

Springy - I know, I cant wait!!!!! Trying to keep busy until then.

I think I mentioned before that I am on a pretty strick fertlity diet - called The Fertility Diet. Basically no dairy (I have a splash of skimmed milk), no meat, organic everything and lots of nuts and seeds. No caffeine and no alcohol. I have been doing it since Jan 2nd and doing Ok - although we are eating fish and I have 3 cups of coffee a week roughly. So far, only had alcohol one weekend and that was on hols. have also switched to organic make up remover, creams etc, It is supposed to help egg quality as you stop putting chemicals in body. I dont normally do extreme things but with low AMH, being 35years and self funded I want to do everything I can. :wacko:

What vitamins are you guys taking?


----------



## marie44

mrsmax - My clinic has a strict rule about no make-up, fragrance of any kind (including soap, shampoo, deodorant) during ER and ET on the entire floor of the clinic. He insists eggs do not like fragrance. Chemicals going into your skin cannot be good. I've heard about going organic is good for fertlity also. I tried it for about a week but it got to be too expensive to keep up.
I am just taking folic acid and this calcium suppliment called "bone strength." I can't seem to hold down anything else as multivitamins make me nauseous. Oh & I drink red rasberry tea which is supposed to be good for your uterine lining. 
I commend you on your fertility diet, maybe you will inspire me to get my act together.


----------



## vivs1127

Marie44

Thank you so much for all the info... When do you start your ivf?

Good luck to all you girls!!!


----------



## babydrms

I take an organic prenatal - I like this one because it has DHA in it (a lot of kinds the DHA is seperate). I also take 600 mg calcium, 5000 IU vit D3 and 4 mg Folic.

I was reading about vitamin A in pregnancy (the kind they put in vitamins) is really bad. It's not in my prenatal. My doctor also tells people to not take vitamin A. Weird huh?


----------



## Kelly9

welcome vivi, my clinic just filled us in on the procedures gave us forms for blood work and some genetic testing, told me I had to have an u/s and HSG on my tubes done and thats it till we started. 

Marie I get that but it will give me peace of mind knowing that my body is doing what it should. I won't get my hormone levels back till next week but I am pretty sure I o'd. Am getting progesterone checked in 6 days to be sure. Basically if this lp is at least 10 days long I will know my body is roughly back to how it should be, I usually have a long 15/16 day lp but after my son it took 2-3 cycles to get back up to that length. Heck I'd be happy if it was 12 days long from now on. I could use a shorter cycle. 

Springy you're starting stimm around april 7? If you do and things work out for me I'll only be a few days behind you for transfer. :) We could end up being very close. I may need to DR longer though depending if I sort out on time or not. We'll see. I hate that I don't know my schedule till I'm offered treatment, makes things so much harder.


----------



## Kelly9

I take pregvit cause I have issues with nausea and constipation on regular prenatals and these ones work wonders. We also have a very strict no scents etc during ER and transfer for the same reasons marie mentioned. 

Vivi, I am hoping to start frozen embryo transfer march/april. Will know a few days after my period comes if I will be. I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hi all,

Is it okay to join in? Have skimmed this thread quickly as I am starting ICSI in 2 weeks :wacko:

Im 31 DH 33 me, PCOS only slightly but 3 AFs per year, DH has low count, morf etc so we have been referred straight to ICSI following 3 rounds of clomid.

We have 2 NHS funded cycles at Bath Fert Clinic.

I think Im doing long protocol as I have to sniff starting 23 March as well as take some pills to bring on AF?

Also, what does AMH stand for and what is natural IVF? Sorry for the dafty questions - I've been thrown into this so quickly and not had time to really read up or prepare *eek*

Any advice would be gratefully received xxx


----------



## marie44

Kelly - I may try pregvit bc I have issues with nausea on just about any vitamins (even flintstones) so maybe this one will stay down.

Ratma - AMH is a type of hormone women produce that decreases usually with age. They can test the level of it with bloodwork. If the number is really low, it may affect fertility. I don't think I was ever told mine but no news is good news. Natural IVF I think is just when ICSI is not used to help fertilize. GL, you should start stimming soon, right?

Vivs, 
I have started stimming Monday and am currently on CD4. ER may be around March 15th or so. I just had my 2nd scan this morning & I have 15 follies on each side with the lead follie 12mm on the left & 9mm on the right. I got a call today from the dr after my bw results to cut my meds in half because I am responding a litttle too quickly to them and they need to slow them down. This process is exciting but so overwhelming!

GL to everyone!!!


----------



## babydrms

Hi everyone and welcome new people...

Just got home from ER - we got 20!! 

Now time to rest, fertilization report tomorrow...


----------



## marie44

Wow! 20 eggs is great! Hope you get a good report tomorrow!


----------



## vivs1127

babydrms Good luck!!! Stay Positive!!!

Marie44 that is awesome how exciting I can't wait to get started with my process.

Ok ladies so DUMB questions but I am new... When I go for my first appt what will they tell me and what do I have to do and then how soon after that can I start?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Springy

vivs1127 said:


> babydrms Good luck!!! Stay Positive!!!
> 
> Marie44 that is awesome how exciting I can't wait to get started with my process.
> 
> Ok ladies so DUMB questions but I am new... When I go for my first appt what will they tell me and what do I have to do and then how soon after that can I start?
> 
> Thanks!!!

Have you been referred specifically for IVF? Have you done all of the other tests already, or is this your first ever appointment for infertility?


----------



## babydrms

vivs - It's different everywhere. It took me one month to do all the diagnostic studies and then I started after my next period...I also changed clinics. However, this is rare. A lot of times it can take a few months.


----------



## Kelly9

I did most of the testing right away, had to wait for my period to do cd3 bloods and the hsg, hubby has sperm test day of our first apt, then we had to wait on the wait list which was 3 months to start but it's different at every clinic.

babydrms 20 is fantastic, thats what I got with my cycle but only 15 were mature. I hope you get a great report tomorrow, you're almost over the worst of it all.


----------



## vivs1127

Yes I have done all my other tests already, and I was referred to IVF last Tuesday...



Springy said:


> vivs1127 said:
> 
> 
> babydrms Good luck!!! Stay Positive!!!
> 
> Marie44 that is awesome how exciting I can't wait to get started with my process.
> 
> Ok ladies so DUMB questions but I am new... When I go for my first appt what will they tell me and what do I have to do and then how soon after that can I start?
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Have you been referred specifically for IVF? Have you done all of the other tests already, or is this your first ever appointment for infertility?Click to expand...


----------



## Kelly9

Then I'd call your clinic and ask if there's a wait list or if you can start with next cycle.


----------



## Springy

vivs1127 said:


> Yes I have done all my other tests already, and I was referred to IVF last Tuesday...
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vivs1127 said:
> 
> 
> babydrms Good luck!!! Stay Positive!!!
> 
> Marie44 that is awesome how exciting I can't wait to get started with my process.
> 
> Ok ladies so DUMB questions but I am new... When I go for my first appt what will they tell me and what do I have to do and then how soon after that can I start?
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Have you been referred specifically for IVF? Have you done all of the other tests already, or is this your first ever appointment for infertility?Click to expand...Click to expand...

Then you're similar to me ... I only had to repeat a few tests and could get started ASAP. My first meeting at a new clinic was first week of February and I am now on BCP ready to start on April 5th. IF all your tests are at the same current clinic you can probably start with your next period!


----------



## babydrms

Well, out of 20 - 18 were mature and got ICSI and only 8 made it to embryos. A lot less than I wanted obviously but nothing I can do about it now. They will let me know tomorrow whether I will have a day 3 or day 5 transfer.


----------



## Kelly9

8 is still great! Like I mentioned we had 20 with 15 mature and 11 fertilized then only one embryo got tossed out cause it stopped growing. 

AFM: I have some brown creamy cm :( I am hoping it's just Ovulation spotting, can you get that 3 days after ov? But I've never had it before even when on the clomid so I'm thinking the witch will be showing super early again. I'm just praying she's not here till monday or that the tinged cm goes away and is from ovulation as odd as that would be for me.


----------



## babydrms

vivs - I am sure they may have a few more tests they will need which are specific to IVF but you may be able to get started right away. 

They will definitely give you a game plan to know how things will go in the next few months.


----------



## mrsmax

babydrms - 8 is amazing. I would be lucky to get 8 eggs let along egg embries. I think you should be really happy with that number - hopefully lots of good ones to choose from - fingers crossed.


----------



## marie44

Vivs - Make sure dh has all of his tests up to date. We needed dh to have bw and sa within the last 6 months. We were supposed to do this IVF in February, but since we had to wait for his bw results, we missed our start date. So ask them everthing you need. You may be on bcp for a month before. A lot of places are doing that now.

Kelly - Hopefully AF stays away!!!

Babydrms - 8 is great but I can understand you being a little bummed since you were expecting more.

I had another scan today, lead follies are 15mm and 14mm. They are growing slower since they cut my meds in half which I guess it good but it doesn't seem so. I forgot to ask them how many eggs today. I saw about 5 on each side but I don't know what I'm looking at. My uterine lining is up to 8mm which he said it ok but should get a little thicker. He said ER could be as early as Tuesday which is only CD9. I guess these meds speed everything up.

Springy & Mrs. Max - Not long now for you 2 :)


----------



## Springy

marie44 said:


> Vivs - Make sure dh has all of his tests up to date. We needed dh to have bw and sa within the last 6 months. We were supposed to do this IVF in February, but since we had to wait for his bw results, we missed our start date. So ask them everthing you need. You may be on bcp for a month before. A lot of places are doing that now.
> 
> Kelly - Hopefully AF stays away!!!
> 
> Babydrms - 8 is great but I can understand you being a little bummed since you were expecting more.
> 
> I had another scan today, lead follies are 15mm and 14mm. They are growing slower since they cut my meds in half which I guess it good but it doesn't seem so. I forgot to ask them how many eggs today. I saw about 5 on each side but I don't know what I'm looking at. My uterine lining is up to 8mm which he said it ok but should get a little thicker. He said ER could be as early as Tuesday which is only CD9. I guess these meds speed everything up.
> 
> Springy & Mrs. Max - Not long now for you 2 :)

Officially less than 4 weeks away now :) 5 on each side is great! Our clinic aims for 8 to 12 eggs total so you're right on track then!!!


----------



## Kelly9

yeah I hear 8-10 is the goal. I think I only stimmed for 10 days when I did it or maybe 12... now I can't remember. 

Still getting brown tinged cm/spotting no full flow yet but I'm getting crampy. Hoping still that full flow holds off for a couple more days.


----------



## desperate4567

Hi everyone. I have had one OHSS cycle in december and one BPN cycle in February. I am starting lupron on sunday and tentative plan to have FET beginning April. Good luck everyone and lots of baby dust to all.


----------



## Kelly9

desperate, I'll be doing a FET hopefully with transfer around the end of april beginning of may. Do you mind me asking what your schedule is like in terms of how long you down reg for and how long it will take to get your lining thick enough before transfer?


----------



## mrsmax

babydrms - I realised my post sounded like I was telling you how to feel :blush: I was trying to sound encouraging! Sorry :kiss:

Kelly - hope :witch: stays away over the weekend. 

:wave: desperate. is Lupron a down regging drug? I start mine today with Transfer (fresh) mid April. Are you doing anything different this round?


----------



## Kelly9

you have to down reg for a FET in most cases to.


----------



## DancingDiva

Hi ladies, just been stalking all ur posts and you are all so inspirational. I went to my first appointment on Tuesday and told I would need IVF so I'm still trying to get my head around it all. They took my bloods for all the routine tests and I got my AMH and DH got his SA done. Just waiting on the results and then I'm onto the next step. It's great to follow all ur stories and try and understand what I am going to go through.
I'm set to start the treatment with my next AF so I'm sure I'll be around for lots of advice.
Good luck and baby dust to u all


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: dancing. Sorry you have to be doing this, but glad you found our little thread.

AFM - first injection yesterday. My nurse friend did it for me so was pretty painless - although strange cause usually I look away, but this time I had to watch so I knew for myself what to do. Yikes. DH want to try to jab me tonight cuase he said he likes jabbing me :rofl:


----------



## marie44

Welcome Dancing & Desperate! GL with ur journeys!

I'm in total fast-forward mode now! AF came 6 days early and now my eggs are ready a day early. They said i will probably trigger tonight & ER tuesday, just waiting for my bw results. They said they will probably get about 12 eggs...so strange bc i had 30 eggs wednesday but they cut all my meds in half bc they didn't want them all to grow bc it was too many and they thought it might put me at risk for ohss. I trust them but i was hoping for a big # :( Oh well, not long now :)


----------



## DancingDiva

Thanks ladies I'll be here every step of the way with u all


----------



## mrsmax

Marie - good luck!! Wow, fast forward!!!! 12 eggs is great, but I know what you mean - you were expecting 25 or something.


----------



## babydrms

You never know - doc told me right before retrieval she only expected me to get 10 and came back an hour later and told me she got 20!! 

AFM - tomorrow is transfer.


----------



## Kelly9

Marie you can have more then one egg in a follicle. I also had very bad ohss and was hospitalized... not fun. It was very painful.

babydrms yay! Is that day 3 or 5 transfer for you? 

Still no witch but temp dropped today. I keep checking for her cause I am leaking discharge but when I go it's always clear.


----------



## desperate4567

I do lupron(down reg) for about 21 days, waiting for AF while on drug. I will then start estrace pills twice a day and increasing, staying on lupron and then when my lining looks good I will be on progesterone for 4 days then a FET. I have to continue the estrace and progesterone thru 1st trimester. Then are shooting for April 9-13 ish for transfer. 




Kelly9 said:


> desperate, I'll be doing a FET hopefully with transfer around the end of april beginning of may. Do you mind me asking what your schedule is like in terms of how long you down reg for and how long it will take to get your lining thick enough before transfer?


----------



## desperate4567

Yes, Lupron is a down regging drug. I was on it two cycles ago and I had no side effects with it. I just responded too well the first cycle and the second cycle went well but ended negative. I am doing a frozen cycle this month so the whole cycle is different. Different meds and I will have a 3 day transfer not a 2 day and I will be on estrace where before I wasn't. Hope it will result in +



mrsmax said:


> babydrms - I realised my post sounded like I was telling you how to feel :blush: I was trying to sound encouraging! Sorry :kiss:
> 
> Kelly - hope :witch: stays away over the weekend.
> 
> :wave: desperate. is Lupron a down regging drug? I start mine today with Transfer (fresh) mid April. Are you doing anything different this round?


----------



## Kelly9

So how long is your wait time from start of first medication till transfer? is it a 5 week wait till transfer day roughly?


----------



## Springy

marie - good luck! And remember quality over quantity

babydrmrs - good luck tomorrow!!!!!!!!


----------



## desperate4567

Yeah. I think they said anywhere from 4 to 5 1/2 weeks, just depends on when the next AF shows up while on Lupron and then depends on my ultrasound and lining. If no problems and lining works with me then could be a little earlier but should be by mid-april. 



Kelly9 said:


> So how long is your wait time from start of first medication till transfer? is it a 5 week wait till transfer day roughly?


----------



## Kelly9

Sounds good. Did you start down regging on cd 21? My clinic started down reg for IVF on cd21 so I am assuming all be there same. My lining responded very well with that to so maybe when I do it that will make it shorter. I really just can't wait till I've gotten my call and have my schedule already, the not knowing is doing my head in.

Still no witch but temp still low (for an evening temp) also had some weird ovary pain similar to ov pain but I was sure I ovulated last week. We dtd yesterday anyway but still weird. Still leaking clear discharge and feeling wet too but it's not ewcm just wet. Can't tell if nipples are sore which means they likely aren't.


----------



## mrsmax

so much going on! Good luck for transfer today babydrms - how exciting :happydance:

Marie - when is your transfer date? 

Kelly9 - yep, started downregging on CD 21. Dh did the jab last night - he did amazing :kiss: We are really beginning to feel like we are in it together now and working like a team - feels great.

Desperate - sounds like you will be transferring just before me. Do you take less drugs for a FET?


----------



## Ratmagirl

Good luck babydrms

Shall we have some kind of role call - Im losing track of everyone!

Ill start:

Ratmagirl 1st round of ICSI Start downreg 23 Mar, estimated EC/ET 23 Apr


----------



## mrsmax

Good idea Ratma - 

1st IVF - just started downregging (10 March), estimated EC 17th April.


----------



## marie44

GL Babydrms! How many are you transferring?

Kelly - Looks like you survived an early witch showing! I agree that OHSS is not fun and my dr was saving me from it by reducing my meds. 

AFM, I triggered last night and ER is tomorrow morning. He said he thinks I will have at least 12 eggs but I guess there is no way to know ?? ET will be Friday if 3D or Sunday if 5D.

On another note, not happy with DH as he went out drinking last night while I was at my 2nd job. I think he is nervous about this whole thing and is dealing with it in a different way. I was so mad bc I'm going through so much right now, jabbing myself 3 times a day, drawing blood everyday, giving up caffeine & he can't stay sober for a few more days. And he is the one with the fertility problem. You'd think he's be doing everything he can right now to be as healthy as possible. Men! Let's hope he pulls himself together by tomorrow.


----------



## mrsmax

Marie - :growlmad: I would be sooooo mad if my DH did that too. I have told mine he has to stop drinking altogether whilst I am stimming. He has cut back a lot this year though, which is good. Liek you say though, your DH may just be using it to drown his worries. Have you spoken to him about it? You want tip top :sperm: for EC day. :thumbup:

My clinic is shut at the weekend!! Just realised maybe that is why they only offer 2 day transfers. I never realised some clinics worked at weekends.:shrug:


----------



## marie44

Mrs. Max - Yes, my clinic is 7 days a week including holidays. Maybe that is why it is so expensive. I don't think the transfer day is that important anyway as long as they fertilize and become embryos, they can grow inside your body just as well as outside your body. 

DH can drown his worries after ER tomorrow as much as he wants but he better produce some good ones tomorrow or I'm sending him to AA lol! Definitely keep your DH in check. The only time they should drink is a glass of champagne when the baby comes out.


----------



## desperate4567

Kelly9 - Not knowing sucks. It is nice to have a schedule even if it will be weeks, its something to shoot for. I did start down reg on cd21. Now just waiting for AF on lupron.

Mrs Max- I do take a lot less drugs. I take lupron for 4 weeks and part way thru I start taking estrace in pill form up to 3 times per day. Then just the progesterone shots. Not much compared to my fresh cycle. 


I love having my clinic open 7 days a week for procedures, however they are only available for questions 5 days a week.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm spottig again so I think te witch will be Here today.


----------



## marie44

Just had ER this morning & got 13 eggs! I'm very happy with that number. I'm feeling cramping but not too bad. I feel a huge sense of relief but not looking forward to the POI shot tomorrow :(


----------



## desperate4567

I found that if I laid down and tried to relax the shot wasn't bad. Good luck it will all be worth it!



marie44 said:


> Just had ER this morning & got 13 eggs! I'm very happy with that number. I'm feeling cramping but not too bad. I feel a huge sense of relief but not looking forward to the POI shot tomorrow :(


----------



## desperate4567

What prenatals is anyone on? I just picked up my prescription today for a different kind and this one has the plant source DHA in it. Is that ok to take?


----------



## babydrms

Desperate - Yes plant source is good. Also be carfeul about viatmin a, some kinds can be harmful to fetuses. I am taking prenatal 1- it has the DHA right in it. You can find it online only and it was recommeneded by me RE and does not have any vitamin A in it. It does have Iron so I have to take my calcium in the morning because you can't take them together. So far so good with it.


As for everyone else - congrats to everyone on all the accomplishments and good luck to everyone moving forward. I did type out a real long response but then the site went down for maintenance and I lost it...annoyed!


AFM- Transferred two perfect blast yesterday and now waiting :coffee:


----------



## Kelly9

yay for being pupo! When will you start testing?

More pink spotting that turned brown and now nothing. The witch sure is leaving me hanging. I'm now eager for her to come so I can hopefully get my FET cycle underweigh. Hoping she shows by friday.


----------



## sienna1

Marie, congrats on your ER! Hoping for a fantastic fertilization report for you tomorrow. I was terrified of the POI but it's not bad at all. It doesn't hurt going in really, just bothers you throughout the day with soreness.


----------



## marie44

Thanks Desperate & Sienna, i feel a little better about the shot. I can deal with soreness. The nurse today said to go on a 20 min walk after each shot to reduce soreness but my dr had said to just lay down & rub it & maybe apply heat? I guess i'll try both & see which works better.
Kelly - congrats on the witch taking her time. What a great sign! She'll be here any day now!
Babydrms-congrats on being pupo! Question-were u able to find out the progress of ur embies before transfer? My place will only tell me how many fertilized & won't tell me any more until ET. I know a lot of ladies get daily updates.


----------



## mrsmax

Congrats Marie :happydance: 13 is a perfect number!! Remind me, how many you transferring?

Bbaydrms - 2 ww for you!!!!! Cant wait to hear your progress.

Who is next for EC? I am still a month away...


----------



## Kelly9

Temp was nice and low this am so maybe the witch will make her appearance soon! I'm so desperate to start our cycle. Feeling crampy so well see.


----------



## mrsmax

Hope :witch: arrives soon kelly so you can get this show on the road!


----------



## Springy

Marie - great collection report and can't wait to hear about fertilization! I think our clinic will give us daily updates on the embryos like Babydrmrs clinic did.

Kelly - fingers crossed she shows up in full force at the end of the week allowing you to do the FET in April!!

MrsMax - I think its both you and I who are next .... :coffee: Feel so far away but I know it will get here quickly!!!

Babydrmrs - going stir crazy yet?!?!


----------



## marie44

Just got my fertilization results. Of the 13 eggs, they performed ICSI on 10, 7 fertilized and 5 are "growing nicely." I should be happy I have some embies growing. She said ET will probably be Day 3 this Friday. 

I can't wait for everyone to start stimming. I hope we all get our BFPs soon!


----------



## Kelly9

Sounds like a good report to me!


----------



## mrsmax

That sounds llike a good report to me too. Let us know what they say tomorrow.


----------



## marie44

I just had to give myself my PIO injection as dh got squeamish and refused & none of my friends were up for the challenge :( It wasn't that bad but i'm so annoyed!


----------



## Kelly9

I wouldn't let my husband near me with a needle. Is the PIO shot the one that goes in the muscle?


----------



## babydrms

marie44 said:


> Thanks Desperate & Sienna, i feel a little better about the shot. I can deal with soreness. The nurse today said to go on a 20 min walk after each shot to reduce soreness but my dr had said to just lay down & rub it & maybe apply heat? I guess i'll try both & see which works better.
> Kelly - congrats on the witch taking her time. What a great sign! She'll be here any day now!
> Babydrms-congrats on being pupo! Question-were u able to find out the progress of ur embies before transfer? My place will only tell me how many fertilized & won't tell me any more until ET. I know a lot of ladies get daily updates.

Actually, they only called me on day 1 (the day after transfer, transfer is day 0) and then on day 2...had no idea until we got there how they had been getting on...



Kelly9 said:


> Temp was nice and low this am so maybe the witch will make her appearance soon! I'm so desperate to start our cycle. Feeling crampy so well see.

:thumbup:



Springy said:


> Marie - great collection report and can't wait to hear about fertilization! I think our clinic will give us daily updates on the embryos like Babydrmrs clinic did.
> 
> Kelly - fingers crossed she shows up in full force at the end of the week allowing you to do the FET in April!!
> 
> MrsMax - I think its both you and I who are next .... :coffee: Feel so far away but I know it will get here quickly!!!
> 
> Babydrmrs - going stir crazy yet?!?!

Today went kind of quick since I worked...but yep, the 23rd can't come soon enough - turns out I work the 22nd and I can't get a test that day :(



marie44 said:


> I just had to give myself my PIO injection as dh got squeamish and refused & none of my friends were up for the challenge :( It wasn't that bad but i'm so annoyed!

Booo to DH for dropping the ball, i would be annoyed too! Pretty impressed you gave it to yourself though! You can always ice prior to offer some local comfort and then heat afterward to prevent a knot in your mucle from developing. Walking and a heating pad essentially do the same thing - get the muscle warm to let medication absor into the tissues and avoid lumps and soreness. Walking probably adds some movement in to help with absorption. Either will probably help.


----------



## Kelly9

babydrms will you test sooner on your own or will you wait till OTD?


----------



## babydrms

I'm leaning towards testing this weekend'ish. Haven't completely decided yet.


----------



## Springy

GREAT report! Can't wait to hear how the embies get on and how many you put back tomorrow :thumbup:

Kelly - any sign of the :witch:??

Babydrmrs - this weekend is WAY to soon!!!! You'll only be setting yourself up for disappointment!!! Need to wait till at LEAST 12 days post retrieval and even then it could be early. PMA through the weekend .... I know Saturday will be hard. How about drinking white grape juice? Then people will think you're drinking white wine!?

Well I got my full schedule yesterday via email ... Baseline us & bloodwork on the 5th meds would start on the 7th, estimated retrieval on the 18th and transfer on the 23rd. Feels like SO far from now but I know once the 5th comes it will start flying!!!


----------



## babydrms

Springy - I considered the white wine but I don't really drink white wine and some of closest friends will be there. Also, we always get a keg for this party and we do tons of Jameson shots (which is kind of normal for my friends) - not to mention car bombs, ugh. Going to go with "had headache for a few days and alcohol is just not floating my boat"...give that a try. It might be slightly transparent, but hopefully everyone will have anough good sense to realize "if" I were pregnant, I am clearly not ready to talk about it.


----------



## marie44

Kelly9 said:


> I wouldn't let my husband near me with a needle. Is the PIO shot the one that goes in the muscle?

Yes, that is the one in the muscle. I'm actually glad I did it myself bc what if he got scared mid-way through and messed everything up. This way I can control how slow to inject and know right away if it's in a bad spot. I did it with a mirror so I could see what I was doing. 

Babydrms - I just did the heating pad and it took a while but it did the trick. I didn't want to be walking around my neighborhood alone at night. GL with testing, I agree with Springy, this weekend is too early but I understand being tempted. Don't worry about what everyone thinks about you not drinking. Hopefully they keep their suspicions to themselves!


----------



## manuiti

Hi there! Would it be okay, if I join you all here? I just found out yesterday what my IVF protocol is going to be.

I'm 37 (tomorrow), DH is 34, we've been ttc #1 for just over a year and a half now. I came back last month with a FSH result of 25.9! So I'm diagnosed as a low responder. DH has done his tests and has come back perfect.

I had my HSG yesterday which is all fine for IVF & also my antral follicle count which came back as 4 on the left and 2 on the right. Not great but totally expected with my diagnosis. Also met with the IVF programme coordinator yesterday and she went through everything with me. Looks like by the timing I'm on a short protocol.

I stop taking my BCP on the 19th and will then start on Menopur, joined by Orgalutran when the RE says the time is right. Then my trigger shot is going to be Ovidrel. All going well (which it very well may not), I'll be going for egg harvesting on April 4th and transfer on the 7th.

We only met with the RE (who also successfully treated my sister 4 years ago) for the first time on March 5th, so I'm totally not emotionally prepared for this but totally agree that with FSH as high as mine, we don't have any time to waste.

Anyway, that's my background.

I'm looking forward to getting you know you ladies and supporting each other on this amazing journey.
:dust: to you all.


----------



## Kelly9

No witch yet but more spotting. Temp is up a bit but still not overly high. Doc wants to talk to me about my blood test results so now I'm wondering if something is wrong. She originally told me I could get results from nurse. Ugh. Now I'm waiting on her calling me which is making me feel more nauseous then I Aleady feel.

Babydrms hopefully your friends won't pry.


----------



## marie44

Welcome Manuiti! Nobody is ever really emotionally prepared for ivf, better to just jump in without thinking too much into it. GL!

Kelly - don't be nervous about talking to the dr. You want as much info as possible right now. I know it's scary though :(


----------



## Kelly9

Well my progesterone that was taken monday came back at 1.3 so looks like my spotting is my period, or thats what the doctor said. If my lining is really thin tomorrow then it will be confirmed as my period, if it's not then I guess the spotting will turn into a bleed at some point. I guess it's not likely that I'm going to ovulate in the next few days (i.e. I just ovulated later then what I thought) cause a level of 1.3 is what you would have on or just after menses. So now that I know what I know I'm hoping my scan tomorrow shows a thin lining, thus classifying cd1 as march 13, the day of the heaviest pinkest spotting, if the fistula is behaving then we'll go ahead with an FET this cycle and if it's not then I think I'll go on bcp for one month to regulate my cycle and bring on my next cycle when I finish the pack of pills. Thats where I am right now, so a lot is hinging on the scan tomorrow.


----------



## Springy

Good luck tomorrow Kelly!


----------



## Springy

Welcome Manuiti :hi:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks! I need an endometrial lining of 5-7mm for where I should be in my cycle, at least thats what I can figure out online. I just hope I have a nice tech who will tell me during the scan how thick it is so I don't have to try to get a hold of my fertility doctor before he leaves the office. I'm going to be a nervous wreck until this scan.


----------



## mrsmax

Kelly - good luck today hon

Manuti - :wave: Have you had AMH tested or just FSH? I have a bad AMH score so I am likley to be a low responder but they arent sure. My FSH was 4.7 though...


----------



## marie44

Kelly,
I know you're anxious to get started but if they think a month of bcp will be better for timing the ivf, maybe you should do it. Everything may turn out perfect for you though and you could start right away. I only spotted last month (maybe bled for 1/2 day) and they let me go to IVF, I think my lining was 5mm at AF time. Hopefully that is the case with you because I know the waiting is torture!!!


----------



## manuiti

Best of luck for today Kelly - fingers crossed for a nice tech too!



mrsmax said:


> Manuti - :wave: Have you had AMH tested or just FSH? I have a bad AMH score so I am likley to be a low responder but they arent sure. My FSH was 4.7 though...

I've done the AMH test, but there's only one place in the country that does the test and I was told it would be two months for the results to come back! I'll be done with this cycle of IVF before that happens. lol But the FSH level and me only having 6 antral follicles do seem to go together. Have you had a scan of your antral follicles?


----------



## Ratmagirl

best of luck today Kelly

hi manuiti - not long til you start :happydance:

1 week to go until I start downregging - Im excited and very scared :wacko:


----------



## mrsmax

Maturi - Just seen you are not in the UK. No, I havent had any scans yet. They seem to be relying on the AMH test - they dont seem that bothered even though it is only 5 which is the bottom rung of "low". However, lots of conflicting stuff out there and one survey I have seen says that is just within a normal responder :shrug: I guess I will find out at my first stimming scan!!!

I see your FSH went down a lot though - that is great. Did you do anything different to bring it down?


----------



## mrsmax

Hi Ratmna - we posted at the same time. Must have both just gone on lunchbreak!!

I am soooo pleased it is Friday. Work is driving me crazy today


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hi MM

come on the computer now to post - cannot seem to post properly on my stupid phone :dohh:

Yes TFI!!! How are you getting on with your injections? Any side effects yet?

Hope every one else is good?


----------



## babydrms

manuiti said:


> Hi there! Would it be okay, if I join you all here? I just found out yesterday what my IVF protocol is going to be.
> 
> I'm 37 (tomorrow), DH is 34, we've been ttc #1 for just over a year and a half now. I came back last month with a FSH result of 25.9! So I'm diagnosed as a low responder. DH has done his tests and has come back perfect.
> 
> I had my HSG yesterday which is all fine for IVF & also my antral follicle count which came back as 4 on the left and 2 on the right. Not great but totally expected with my diagnosis. Also met with the IVF programme coordinator yesterday and she went through everything with me. Looks like by the timing I'm on a short protocol.
> 
> I stop taking my BCP on the 19th and will then start on Menopur, joined by Orgalutran when the RE says the time is right. Then my trigger shot is going to be Ovidrel. All going well (which it very well may not), I'll be going for egg harvesting on April 4th and transfer on the 7th.
> 
> We only met with the RE (who also successfully treated my sister 4 years ago) for the first time on March 5th, so I'm totally not emotionally prepared for this but totally agree that with FSH as high as mine, we don't have any time to waste.
> 
> Anyway, that's my background.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting you know you ladies and supporting each other on this amazing journey.
> :dust: to you all.

Hi - I was just wondering about your 2 fsh levels -Were these both CD3 levels? As you proabably know they have to be on the same day of your cycle to compare. My diagnoses is the same - low reserve. First clinic I was at told me I also had an antral count of six...went to a new clinic and it turned out it was actually 16 - so it can be different depending on tech. I also have very low estrogen and low amh, so they are definitely concerned about ovarian failure soon. Besides that, I did the same thing as far as "jumping into IVF". We had our work-up in December and started the next cycle (after abother set of cd3 bloodwork)...It took a lot meds but I resoponded and got 16 eggs 1st cycle and ended up with 4 perfect blasts and 2nd cycle produced 20 eggs and 5 perfect blasts...which egg to blast ratio is usually 25%, so it doesn't look like quality is an issue at this point either (sometimes an issue for people with fsh). 

Good luck - it is quite a ride and I don't know what I would do without BnB!




Kelly9 said:


> Thanks! I need an endometrial lining of 5-7mm for where I should be in my cycle, at least thats what I can figure out online. I just hope I have a nice tech who will tell me during the scan how thick it is so I don't have to try to get a hold of my fertility doctor before he leaves the office. I'm going to be a nervous wreck until this scan.

Good luck.



Ratmagirl said:


> best of luck today Kelly
> 
> hi manuiti - not long til you start :happydance:
> 
> 1 week to go until I start downregging - Im excited and very scared :wacko:

Good luck with your downreg. what are you going to take?


----------



## manuiti

Ratmagirl said:


> hi manuiti - not long til you start :happydance:
> 
> 1 week to go until I start downregging - Im excited and very scared :wacko:

And not long for you either! :happydance: I totally agree with those feeling too! 

I see you're a Somerset girl, I used to live in Devon before I emigrated, but almost on the Somerset border. I do miss it a bit. :flower:



mrsmax said:


> Maturi - Just seen you are not in the UK. No, I havent had any scans yet. They seem to be relying on the AMH test - they dont seem that bothered even though it is only 5 which is the bottom rung of "low". However, lots of conflicting stuff out there and one survey I have seen says that is just within a normal responder :shrug: I guess I will find out at my first stimming scan!!!
> 
> I see your FSH went down a lot though - that is great. Did you do anything different to bring it down?

Yes, I left the UK back in June. :thumbup:

Our body's are so confusing! The main thing I think is that they are not worried - at least they haven't turned around and said 'there's nothing we can do for you' - and when you get that first scan, you'll know for sure what you're dealing with.

And as for my FSH coming down again, nope I did nothing different. I mean I've got a bit of dermatitis on my face which I put 1% hydrocortisone on when it bothers me, so a teeny bit once every 3 days or so - so I stopped using it after the high FSH on the off chance that since it's also a hormone, it may have influenced it in some way, but with my scan and only 6 follies, I really don't think that's the case. My RE said it's just because I'm oscillating at the moment, as in, I'm heading for permanent high FSH but my body's still umming and ahhing about it. He said it's good that my body's doing that though. And maybe that's why he's rushed me into this cycle as he wants to take advantage of my FSH being low this month???? I have no idea as you can probably tell. :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

Marie my lining today was 6mm so I am thinking the spotting is my period was your lining 5mm at beginning or end of AF? They say cd5 after heaviest bleeding the lining is around 3mm then gains 1mm for every day after. I also only bled pink/red blood for 1/2 a day then spotted even the red wasn't much I only had the one pad on.

but anyway here's a copy and paste about my apt:


Had scan, but haven't talked to doc so won't know till wednesday if I'm to start FET when I see him for another scan and consult. But the tech said the fistula is smaller so I'm taking that as a good thing. My lining is also 6 mm which would indicate that I'm around cd7 that paired with the low progesterone reading I either ovulated then had a short lp and my period was just spotting (due to the bleed I'd had for 5 days only a week before I would guess) OR I didn't ovulate and I'm not near ovulating yet, I think the lining is close to 12mm around ovulation time and it gains 1mm in thickness a day. But the second theory doesn't explain the spotting which I still have but it's very little and brown. 

I called in my period or cd1 as march 11 when the spotting started so if all is a go I would start down regging with meds on march 31 in which case I just need my next period to hold off till April 1 but not come any later then april 15 or else it may mess up my schedule and cycle. If I Ovulate in the next week this will work out quiet nicely, so I'm going to start doing opks again just in case. I am keeping my fingers crossed tightly that the doc lets me start this month!

Hi to everyone!


----------



## marie44

Manuiti - sounds confusing but it sounds like the drs know what they are doing so i would trust them

Ratmagirl - GL with down-regging, it won't be long now!

Mrsmax - if the drs aren't concerned about your amh level, it must not be an issue so think positive!

Babydrms - can't wait for u to test! Hopefully u see a 2nd line!

Kelly - your lining sounds perfect for post af, i don't think they can determine much from the actual # as long as it rises and falls at different times of your cycle. Everyone is different and every cycle varies slightly. Sounds to me like you had af and are just about to ov but just my opinion as i'm certainly not an expert!

AFM - had 2 embies transferred 3D (i think grade b but 7 & 8 cell). They gave me a photo of our embies which i never heard of? What do i do, frame it lol? I test on the 27th.


----------



## babydrms

Thay gave us u/s picks with both our transferred.

BFN, not even a hint. Devastated would be an understatement. Before everyone gets their panties in a bunch, FRER's are sensitive enough to detect 5 days before a missed period - that would be today, so I do not feel like it is too early. I have the exact same feeling as last time. It's over.


----------



## marie44

babydrms said:


> Thay gave us u/s picks with both our transferred.
> 
> BFN, not even a hint. Devastated would be an understatement. Before everyone gets their panties in a bunch, FRER's are sensitive enough to detect 5 days before a missed period - that would be today, so I do not feel like it is too early. I have the exact same feeling as last time. It's over.

Sorry for the news but if af was running late this cycle, it might not be able to detect yet. Have you been having any symptoms at all? I know you must be so devastated but you really should give it a few more days. :hugs:


----------



## babydrms

No symptoms.


----------



## mrsmax

Babydrms :hugs: I cant imagine how gutted you must be feeling. Dont get mad - but FRERs only aer accurate at 5 Days by about 75% so you are not out. However, if you really feel you are there is nothing us ladies can say. :cry: Massive hugs and dont losse hope yet - do you have a BFN and a BFP plan?


----------



## babydrms

I guess I don't know what you mean mrsmax...haven't been able to make plans for a very long time.


----------



## Springy

Babydrmrs - mrs max is right, at five days before your period it is only 75% accurate, so you are not out yet. 

I think mrs ax means, do you know what you will do if it's a bfn? I'm assuming with your 7 frosties you will do an FET ASAP? But I'm still holding out the hope for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

babydrms I hope thats not the case, but I won't tell you what you don't want to hear. I'll just think some positive thoughts for you. I got the very faintest of bfp's on a frer at 9dpo but it was so super faint I wasn't sure it was there till the next day. 

I believe my stress levels are what is causing my cycle to mess up and all the spotting. I know a lot of people don't believe stress can affect cycles (I used to be one of them) but thats normal everyday stress. The stress I've been putting my self under is unreal, I've had meltdowns and everything, however the last few days I've mellowed out knowing that we'll be starting FET soon and today I got a positive opk again. I've read it can lower progesterone which would cause random mid cycle spotting and I have low progesterone and spotting, I don't think it's a coincidence so my plan involves continuing to try to lower my stress. I've also started sleeping better at night in the past week to. Ladies I think the tide is finally turning. I don't want to jinx myself cause I may have to wait another month for treatment but if I do it's only a month and I'll take BCP to ensure my period comes.


----------



## mrsmax

Kelly - I am sure stress can mess up your system. Sounds like you are beginning to come out the other side. Not easy.

Babydrms - I guess I just meant liek springy said - do you know what you will do next eg another IVF, FET or just get some chilling time. Also, I read having an immidiate plan for if you get a BFN is a good idea - ie a mini-weekend break a few days later or a spa treat or something. I am going to book myself if for a massage and then drink a good bottle of wine and have a large steak (I am following a veganish diet at the mo and no :wine:) That will be after I spend at least 3 days :cry: in bed though

When is your blood test?


----------



## manuiti

marie44 said:


> AFM - had 2 embies transferred 3D (i think grade b but 7 & 8 cell). They gave me a photo of our embies which i never heard of? What do i do, frame it lol? I test on the 27th.

I love that they gave you a photo! Got everything crossed for you hun! :thumbup:



babydrms said:


> BFN, not even a hint. Devastated would be an understatement. Before everyone gets their panties in a bunch, FRER's are sensitive enough to detect 5 days before a missed period - that would be today, so I do not feel like it is too early. I have the exact same feeling as last time. It's over.

As long as FRERs aren't 100% accurate at 5 days before, which they aren't, I'd still try and keep a little hope alive. Easier said than done, so I'm just going to send you loads of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Hang in there hun.



Kelly9 said:


> I believe my stress levels are what is causing my cycle to mess up and all the spotting. I know a lot of people don't believe stress can affect cycles (I used to be one of them) but thats normal everyday stress.

Oh stress can definitely affect your cycle. Years ago, things were going wrong at home and I was so stressed my periods stopped all together. Stress went and periods started up again. Hope you're able to get your stress levels down to a reasonable level hun. Have you tried yoga, even if it's just the breathing and relaxation techniques? :hugs:

Afm - not much to report except that tomorrow's my last day on BCP and all my meds should be arriving on Tuesday. :happydance:

:wave: to everyone else!! Hope you all have a good Sunday!


----------



## Kelly9

I do like yoga just haven't been able to get out to do it but I feel calmer now. 

babydrms have you tested again? 

Hubby and i have decided that if our frozen embryo transfer does't work that we're going right on to a fresh cycle instead of another FET. We may be moving come fall so we want our best chances at being pregnant before then since we'll be moving to a remote location up north for a few years due to his work and if the fresh doesn't work we'll have lots of embryo's for FET and hubby won't have to be with me when I go for transfer etc which he won't be able to do due to the nature of his work. SO thats our plan, we are of course hoping our FET works the first time and don't have to worry about contingency plans.


----------



## mrsmax

Kelly - so glad you have a plan and it sounds liek a good one!!

babydrms - any news? Have everything crossed for you hon. 

Manuti - have you cleared a big space in your fridge for the meds? :happydance:


----------



## marie44

Kelly9 said:


> I do like yoga just haven't been able to get out to do it but I feel calmer now.
> 
> babydrms have you tested again?
> 
> Hubby and i have decided that if our frozen embryo transfer does't work that we're going right on to a fresh cycle instead of another FET. We may be moving come fall so we want our best chances at being pregnant before then since we'll be moving to a remote location up north for a few years due to his work and if the fresh doesn't work we'll have lots of embryo's for FET and hubby won't have to be with me when I go for transfer etc which he won't be able to do due to the nature of his work. SO thats our plan, we are of course hoping our FET works the first time and don't have to worry about contingency plans.

That's not a bad plan especially if you might want a big family down the line. You're like me, always thinking 2 steps ahead. It drives my dh crazy as he likes to live in the moment and does not think about all of the "what ifs." It keeps me sane to think what to do next if this doesn't work even though he thinks I'm being a pessimist.


----------



## Springy

Marie how are you feeling?


----------



## marie44

Springy said:


> Marie how are you feeling?

Actually, I think I am finally getting used to the PIO shots (I've had 5 now). Before today, it felt like someone punched me in the back and no amount of heating pads or tylenol could help it but I woke up today and I felt almost 100%. I felt a little nauseous yesterday but I'm on antibiotics & medrol which can make you nauseous. It's impossible to know what is the medication & what is pg symptoms. I'm only 3dp3dt today so I think implantation should be starting if it happening and I think it's too early for real symptoms. I go for bw & us tomorrow (not sure why?) and then OTD next Tuesday. Are you still on bcp?


----------



## Springy

Yep ... I'm on them till Saturday March 31 then I have a week off and I start stim's if my baseline scan goes alright on Saturday April 7th.


----------



## marie44

Springy said:


> Yep ... I'm on them till Saturday March 31 then I have a week off and I start stim's if my baseline scan goes alright on Saturday April 7th.

Will you start stimming earlier if AF comes earlier? As soon as I stopped the bcp, I got AF right away and they started me stimming a few days later after they got the bw results to confirm. Can't wait for you guys to start!! The stim drugs did increase my appetite so much that I put on 5 lbs in 10 days but after ER, it's back to normal now and my weight is staying the same so I know I wasn't "stress eating." I don't have a problem with BMI, but nobody wants to gain weight unless pg :) GL!!!


----------



## Springy

marie44 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Yep ... I'm on them till Saturday March 31 then I have a week off and I start stim's if my baseline scan goes alright on Saturday April 7th.
> 
> Will you start stimming earlier if AF comes earlier? As soon as I stopped the bcp, I got AF right away and they started me stimming a few days later after they got the bw results to confirm. Can't wait for you guys to start!! The stim drugs did increase my appetite so much that I put on 5 lbs in 10 days but after ER, it's back to normal now and my weight is staying the same so I know I wasn't "stress eating." I don't have a problem with BMI, but nobody wants to gain weight unless pg :) GL!!!Click to expand...

No they won't start me early - I have my baseline scan on Thursday April 5th and if that is fine then on the Saturday night they start me on the stim meds. This is a very standard protocol for this clinic and the success rates are very good so I won't question it. When I was on the pill before - now I"m talking years ago - after my last pill I wouldn't bleed until the Wednesday so who knows how it will happen this time but I don't expect to start till Tues / Wed which would put Saturday at around a CD 4 or CD 5 to start stimming - again, I'm not questioning my clinic as they know what they are doing and the success rates are very high.


----------



## Kelly9

I have another sustained high temp so I think I finally ovulated! 

Find out tomorrow afternoon whether I'll be starting down reg on the 31 of this month! I am so nervous ad excited. The next two days are going to drag. I hope it's good news. Hubby an I will likely be moving in the fall do we need to get this show on the road. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Springy

Kelly9 said:


> I have another sustained high temp so I think I finally ovulated!
> 
> Find out tomorrow afternoon whether I'll be starting down reg on the 31 of this month! I am so nervous ad excited. The next two days are going to drag. I hope it's good news. Hubby an I will likely be moving in the fall do we need to get this show on the road. Fingers crossed.

Fx'd for DR starting on the 31st!!!!! You, mrsmax and I are all along the same timelines! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Yes they will be very close. I hope to start so I can have you guys as buddies!


----------



## manuiti

:wave: everyone!

Just a quick update from me, my meds arrived today, thankfully I only need to refrigerate the ovidrel, so there is still space in the fridge for food. Yesterday was my last day on bcp. So now I'm just waiting for af to show up. :coffee:

The little needle's bigger than I remember... :dohh: Excitement is now turning to nerves.

Hope everyone is doing okay today. :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Your nerves will get better after the first shot. So just take it nice and slow (well thats how I do it) and I find it helps.


----------



## manuiti

Thanks Kelly! :hugs:


----------



## Springy

I agree with Kelly - once you do it once again you will forget about the shots and it will b easy peasy!


----------



## desperate4567

Anyone know how long after starting lupron shots AF shows up? I've had 10 days and no AF. Can't start estrace till AF shows up....... come on AF.


----------



## Kelly9

Usually the down reg meds make the witch take longer I think mine was about 5 days later. If you started it on cd21 then It depends on your usually cycle length but she's likely coming soon.


----------



## mrsmax

Desperate - I have the same thing. AF is 4 days late or so - damn. Going to call my clinic today and see what they say.


----------



## manuiti

Today's my 3rd day since stopping the bcp. Af is hovering around as I'm starting to get some spotting... not long now. :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

I start FET this cycle!!!!!! I'm on bcp for 2 weeks then start down regging so t-minus 12 days. I'm about 4 dad later then originally thought but I can handle that. Transfer would be very beginning of may. Should find out the rest of my time table today if the clinic calls my cell otherwise I can pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## manuiti

Kelly9 said:


> I start FET this cycle!!!!!! I'm on bcp for 2 weeks then start down regging so t-minus 12 days. I'm about 4 dad later then originally thought but I can handle that. Transfer would be very beginning of may. Should find out the rest of my time table today if the clinic calls my cell otherwise I can pick it up tomorrow.

Eeeee! How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Mrsmax you're down regging right? Down regging made my period late when I first did icsi it's normal. I think mine was 5 or 6 days later. I'm kind of happy to be on bcp this time as it should bring af on spot on time. 

Manuti once af shows do you down reg or start stims?


----------



## manuiti

Kelly9 said:


> Manuti once af shows do you down reg or start stims?

I'm not sure as I don't know what the words are in Spanish, so probably missed that bit of the explanation they gave me, but I think since I start on Menopur, that means it's stims???? I then go in for a scan 5 or 6 days after that and when they're happy I add Orgalutran. And after that comes my trigger shot. Would that make sense that I'm starting with stims? :shrug:


----------



## Springy

Kelly9 said:


> I start FET this cycle!!!!!! I'm on bcp for 2 weeks then start down regging so t-minus 12 days. I'm about 4 dad later then originally thought but I can handle that. Transfer would be very beginning of may. Should find out the rest of my time table today if the clinic calls my cell otherwise I can pick it up tomorrow.

YAY!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## marie44

Congrats kelly! It's nice when u have a plan & something to look forward to :)

Mantuit - sounds like your moving right to stims as menapur is a stim. 

AFM, just hanging in the 2ww category, i test in 5 days


----------



## manuiti

marie44 said:


> AFM, just hanging in the 2ww category, i test in 5 days

FXd for you hun! :thumbup:
xx


----------



## babydrms

Kelly - yayee for a plan!


----------



## Kelly9

babydrms, sorry to see your BFN, have you decided what the next step will be? Will you do FET?

I am very excited, I got my meds and time line today I start DR on april 3 so only 3 days later transfer will be between april30 and may5 if all goes well. I tend to respond to thickening very well so hopefully transfer will be may 1! I have a scan april 30 to check lining so I doubt they'll do it that day.


----------



## babydrms

I don't have a plan yet - going to see RE on Tuesday. She was more than sad, thought we did everything right. She did mention there is a small percentage of women who respond better to FET...I know my body was stressed during the whole thing so we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies, :wave:
I was hoping I could join you guys. I'm 38 and will be starting the IVF/ICSI process in April. I'm on the antagionist short protocol (I think that's what it's called) My meds are Follistem, Menopur, Ganirelix (sp?) Just have to wait for af to show which should be sometime in the second week of April to get started. I'm really excited to start this journey and I'm sure I'll have lots of questions as I go. I Look forward to hearing about the journey the rest of you lovely ladies are on and sending out buckets of baby dust to all of you. :flower:


----------



## babydrms

Welcome Buster - sounds like your doing a similar protocol to many people (I have done Gonal, Menopur, Ganirelix for two cycles already) you will be amazed at how fast the time goes once you start the stimming process. However, no matter if it's natural, IUI, or IVF - the two week wait is always long. Loads of dust to you too!


----------



## Kelly9

welcome buster! 

baby I hope your body is amazing with FET! I have to pray that my body works for both or else we're headed into a fresh cycle if this FET doesn't work, something I really don't want to do.


----------



## babydrms

I hear ya Kelly, looking forward to a month without needles. Though I have to start with bcp and they also make me feel HORRIBLE - probably worse than stimming. The things we do, huh?


----------



## mrsmax

babydrms - so sorry about your BFN hon. You seems to be taking it well :kiss:

Welcome Buster :wave:

Marie - you testing Sunday? :dust:


----------



## Springy

Welcome Buster! :hi:

This thread is going to be so hopping in the next few weeks :happydance:

Marie - how are you feeling?????


----------



## marie44

Welcome Buster!

Kelly & Babydrms - GL with FET!

Babydrms - BCP gives me a lot of side effects too but not as bad as stimming. Do you have a lot of frosties left? They haven't given me any reports on my 3 embies they were watching to see if they will freeze but I'm understanding they have to be perfect to be frozen so I'm not counting on it. The paperwork said they will know in 2 weeks, sounds like a long time?

I am feeling good, no real symptoms to report (sore bbs but could be PIO). I'm hoping I'm having one of those rare symptomless pregnancies! I am surprisingly very positive and just trying to keep busy and with my schedule, that is not difficult. My OTD is Tuesday but I may test Monday night to get an idea even though it will be 6 days before AF so maybe too early for FRER. DH doesn't want me to test at all but we'll see what happens. You never know what you'll do until that situation presents itself. I wish I could POAS and have someone else see the results and promise not to tell me (but I know they would if it was a BFP!). Crazy how your mind wanders...


----------



## babydrms

Marie - we have 5 frosties right now. I really hope they survive the thaw, and our clinic seems the same - only the best get frozen. From 16 eggs forst time we got 3 great blasts (SET + 2 frosties), second cycle got 20 eggs - with 5 great blasts (ETx2 + 3 frosties). 

Two weeks does seem long. They told us the next day. 

You will be 10dp3dt on monday, right? I think a FRER should be decently accurate at this point.


----------



## Springy

If you're 13 days post retrieval that should be enough for an FRER. You could even just test morning of the beta. 

And those symptom less pregnancies are not that rare. My sister had 2 of them and my best friend had 1 and then the start of a 2nd, sadly she did m/c but both insist to me that despite what everyone says on BnB that I will not "KNOW" that I am pregnant.


----------



## marie44

Babydrms - That's great you have 5 frosties left. My clinic has a 98% success on thaw rate so most do make it. Hopefully yours is about the same. Maybe I will call & inquire about my embies. 

Thanks Springy for letting me know no symptoms could be a good thing. I have a friend that had the same thing but I know everyone is different.

I don't think I am going to test at all now. I was hoping to test where it would still be safe to say it is too early if it is a BFN, but if that is not the case, I don't think I want to know anything earlier than I have to. I have very good coping skills normally but I have no idea how I will react to this. I have so many POASs though collecting dust. I've only POAS twice in the 2-1/2 years ttc. I usually hold onto PMA until AF comes. They only time I test is if there is an occasion close to AF where I want to drink...


----------



## Kelly9

My clinic will freeze anything with a rating of 2.5 or higher, on a scale of 1-4, 4 being the best. I have a bunch of 3.5's and some 3's and a few 2.5's, my clinic will classify an embryo as not viable if it looses more then half it's cells in the thaw process but my clinic also has a 90% thaw rate so I can expect to loose 1 or 2 at most of the 8 I have frozen. My clinic said they see quiet a few pregnancies with the lower 2.5 grade embryos and they turn out to be healthy babies. 

2 weeks is a ridiculously long time to find out, they should know within a day of your transfer, mine told me at my transfer who many were frozen, but we opted for a day 3 transfer over the blast.


----------



## manuiti

babydrms - hope your appt goes well on Tuesday and hopefully FET is was does it for you! xx

buster - :wave: welcome again - good to see you on here too. 

marie - I agree, 2 weeks does seem to be a long time. And speaking of 2 weeks, I hope you manage to stay sane for the next few days. :hugs:

afm - af has arrived, so I start stimming tomorrow! :happydance: they're currently guessing at ER on April 4th and ET on the 7th & I've got my first scan booked in for the 28th. I'm so excited, but a little nervous, and of course a little apprehensive about if it doesn't work. obviously we're not expecting incredible numbers of eggs seeing as my afc was only 6. and I just need to make an effort to not think too far ahead and not worry about the probabilities, it'll just be what it'll be, and there's no way to know ahead of time. and if nothing else, through this cycle we'll find out if I'm capable of producing any quality eggs or if we should start considering donor eggs or not. and there I go thinking ahead again. ok, I'll stop waffling now. did I mention nerves?! :haha:


----------



## marie44

Manuiti - GL with stimming, hopefully this will be your cycle!

Kelly - that's great you have 8 frosties - your baby is in there!

AFM- i decided to poas & bfn. I know it is early but seeing only 1 line was so depressing. I think that will be the last one b4 beta. I hid the evidence as dh would be mad if he knew. I'm going to call about my embies tomorrow wth??


----------



## Kelly9

Marie it could totally be to early. 

babydrms the bcp makes me feel like crap to though today was better, less nauseous, so maybe it'll go away entirely soon. 

Im super itchy from touching insulation so I must go shower before I scratch all my skin off!


----------



## Buster1

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies. I'll keep you all posted as to what's going on. I may disappear for a few days at a time but that's because I am a flight attendant and I work a crazy schedule. Hope you all are doing well a getting ready to have a great weekend. Don't have to work again til Monday so I'll be checking in later. Take care!!


----------



## marie44

I have no frosties :( I just got a letter in the mail about it. I kind of knew but was holding onto hope. Now it's more pressure for these embies inside me to stick!


----------



## manuiti

hey marie - i agree, just wait for your beta. (easier said than done!) but there's no emotional rollercoaster by doing that, the result you get gives you a definite result with no wondering if it's too early, if it's right or not, if there's a problem with the test etc etc. sorry to hear there are no frosties. :nope: i fully expect to be in the same boat in a few weeks time. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

afm - nothing new, but stimming starts tonight! :thumbup:


----------



## Buster1

Marie Sorry you didn't get any frosties, but I hope that your tww ends in a BFP. Sending you buckets of sticky dust. Good luck!!! :hugs:

Manuiti exciting that you start stimming tonight. Let me know how the shots are. Needles don't really bother me, but then again I never had to give myself a shot before either. :haha: Please let me know how it goes as I am curious on how others deal with doing the shots.

Hope all you lovely ladies are haveing a good weekend. Take care and speak with you all later. :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry Marie about the frosties, I hope you get your bfp so you don't have to think about it. I agree about waiting to test and not wondering but there's no way I was able to wait, I started poas at 8dpo and it was a bfp but it was so faint I didn't know till 1-2 days later for sure. This time i think I'll start poas at 10dpo to save myself from that but I'm still going to test early, my clinic makes you wait till 18 days post transfer to test if you go in to have the test done and that is just way to long to wait.


----------



## babydrms

marie44 said:


> Babydrms - That's great you have 5 frosties left. My clinic has a 98% success on thaw rate so most do make it. Hopefully yours is about the same. Maybe I will call & inquire about my embies.
> 
> Thanks Springy for letting me know no symptoms could be a good thing. I have a friend that had the same thing but I know everyone is different.
> 
> I don't think I am going to test at all now. I was hoping to test where it would still be safe to say it is too early if it is a BFN, but if that is not the case, I don't think I want to know anything earlier than I have to. I have very good coping skills normally but I have no idea how I will react to this. I have so many POASs though collecting dust. I've only POAS twice in the 2-1/2 years ttc. I usually hold onto PMA until AF comes. They only time I test is if there is an occasion close to AF where I want to drink...


Our clinic has a similar succes rate, thankfully they use vitrification - from what I read this is what takes it from 50% to 98%. I also suspect that by only freezing really good ones they skew there results when some of those discarded could maybe have made it. :shrug: (perhaps this is why you have no frosties?)




manuiti said:


> babydrms - hope your appt goes well on Tuesday and hopefully FET is was does it for you! xx
> 
> buster - :wave: welcome again - good to see you on here too.
> 
> marie - I agree, 2 weeks does seem to be a long time. And speaking of 2 weeks, I hope you manage to stay sane for the next few days. :hugs:
> 
> afm - af has arrived, so I start stimming tomorrow! :happydance: they're currently guessing at ER on April 4th and ET on the 7th & I've got my first scan booked in for the 28th. I'm so excited, but a little nervous, and of course a little apprehensive about if it doesn't work. obviously we're not expecting incredible numbers of eggs seeing as my afc was only 6. and I just need to make an effort to not think too far ahead and not worry about the probabilities, it'll just be what it'll be, and there's no way to know ahead of time. and if nothing else, through this cycle we'll find out if I'm capable of producing any quality eggs or if we should start considering donor eggs or not. and there I go thinking ahead again. ok, I'll stop waffling now. did I mention nerves?! :haha:


Thank you, I am really interested in what the RE has to say. Good luck with your stim, I have similar issues to you and had loads of follies and eggies! Anything is possibly - we even got frosties!! 




Kelly9 said:


> Marie it could totally be to early.
> 
> babydrms the bcp makes me feel like crap to though today was better, less nauseous, so maybe it'll go away entirely soon.
> 
> Im super itchy from touching insulation so I must go shower before I scratch all my skin off!


I have to take the bcp every night with anti-nausea medicine otherwise it wakes me out of a dead sleep to projectile vomit, sorry if TMI. It also makes my boobs larger, tighter and sore. Oh and the hunger. Eek, starting CD5 - Monday.




Buster1 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome ladies. I'll keep you all posted as to what's going on. I may disappear for a few days at a time but that's because I am a flight attendant and I work a crazy schedule. Hope you all are doing well a getting ready to have a great weekend. Don't have to work again til Monday so I'll be checking in later. Take care!!


Super jealous of your job!! Do you have a specific route?




marie44 said:


> I have no frosties :( I just got a letter in the mail about it. I kind of knew but was holding onto hope. Now it's more pressure for these embies inside me to stick!


Super weird they sent you a letter, but don't lose the faith. You are testing very early!


----------



## Buster1

Babydrms I don't really have a specific route. But since I live on the east coast I like to fly out to the west coast for a different view. Plus it's what gives me the most hours for the least amount of time away from home. It really is a fun job (but it does have its moments) but it makes this ttc thing even more of a pain than it already is.


----------



## marie44

Babydrms - yes we were warned that the lab was really concerned with their success rates and thaw rates & would discard any that weren't perfect. The 3 remaining were 2 7-cells & 1 6 cell and that was at the time of et, they could have developed more, who knows? I think the whole system including sending a letter is messed up! I do like my clinic a lot but if i get a bfn, i may shop around. Sorry bcp is so tough on you :(


----------



## babydrms

Marie, I totally don't blame you! Mine didn't come out and say it but with having so many decent embryos and so few that got frozen, I got the hint...If I ever have to do another fresh cycle I may work the system and transfer the not so great ones. I have great insurance coverage for FET!!

Buster - I'm all about the most amount of hours with the least away from home. I bet it makes the whole process complicated. My schedule is pretty strict as well, not easy to get off. 

Alright ladies for those of you left to test here are some new threads to check out:

https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/924733-calling-all-april-testers-tww.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/911225-ivfers-march-testers-thread-2-bfps-so-far.html

It's great to see the BFP's on the March testers' thread!! Gives me hope!


----------



## Kelly9

thats crazy marie, I'd be mad if they discarded a 6 and 7 cell emby at day 3, the normal range is 6-8 cells for a day three emby I believe. Most of mine made it to 8 cells by day three with one being 10 cells but they froze mine on day three and didn't culture them to blast which could be why you had no frosties, if your clinic wants only perfect blasts only a small % make it to blast. 

Babydrms I would assume that only freezing perfect embies would result in better thaw rates, I am happy my clinic froze all mine though and a 90% thaw rate is great, hopefully if I loose any it will only be one.


----------



## Springy

Almost all clinics in Toronto will also only freeze top quality embryos.

Marie did they tell you what they were at blast before opting to discard? I would find it hard to believe they would discard at day 3 as so much can change by day 5.


----------



## denise.leah

Hi Ladies, I would love to join this thread if possible! I am currently stimming for our first IVF. So far I have done 14 days of BCP, started lupron 20units, stopped BCP 5 days later, got AF, dropped lupron to 10units, Started Menopur. Today is day 4 of menopur (4vials/day). Tuesday I go for u/s and bw. If everything goes well. ER will be on 4/2 and ET will be 4/5. So excited and nervous as this is my first IVF and I am in such unfamiliar territory. I am such a newb :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

welcome denise! It's a crazy ride.

Ok so I poas like I've been doing every 2 days just to make sure I'm not by some weird coincidence pregnant and taking bcp... well I did one this morning and left for about an hour to run errands without looking then when I came back there was a faint line :saywhat: I'm by no means reading anything into this I could be anywhere from 10-12dpo based off when I think I ovulated using opks and temps, it was hard to see if there was colour but it looked like there could have been. I've just done another with SMU but am expecting a bfn. I've gotten lots of evaps on ic's before. So thats where I am, chilling and having fun peeing on sticks. Will do another one in two days time then if that one is bfn I'll stop cause I should be getting positive by then if I were pg.


----------



## Kelly9

Ok well it must have been a strong evap line cause the second one has nothing, I can see where the line should be but no colour.


----------



## babydrms

Sorry Kelly!

Hi denise - welcome!


----------



## Buster1

Hi Denise and welcome,
I'm new to this too. I don't start stimming until sometime late in the 2nd week in April or early in the 3rd week of April (when af shows). It will be my first time doing IVF so I'm a new at all of this too. Good luck with everything and let us know how you're doing.

Kelly sorry about the BFN :hugs:

Hope everyone else is enjoying their weekend. I'm spending mine getting ready for a 3 day trip that starts tomorrow. Take care and talk to you all soon!!


----------



## denise.leah

Thanks so much girls, for the warm welcomes!!!

Buster - So exciting about stimming next month, I know I was so happy when I started\\:D/

Kelly, sorry about the evap line, I know I have mistaken it too many times:hugs:


----------



## Springy

Welcome Denise!!!! :hi:

I start stimming on the 7th of April so just under 2 weeks from now.

Can't wait to hear how your appointment goes this week and if you're on track for ER.

Kelly - sorry about the BFN, I think all of us hope and pray we are the ones who get the miracle BFP while waiting for IVF! I know I gave up that hope at the end of January when I needed my Rubella booster in Feb and then I started on BCP. 

AFM just staying positive and thinking about the upcoming cycle. Got my lucky bracelet this weekend and put my bunny charm and my four leaf clover charm on it - the bunny significance is in my journal.


----------



## Kelly9

I am by no means upset by it, wasn't expecting anything anyway, it was just odd. I'll test again in two days time, I want to be sure I'm not pg while on the pill. I think I mentioned in an older post or maybe in a different thread but our son was a miracle bfp just a month before we were to begin ICSI. So it DOES happen. Murphy's law would be that I'd be pg right now, we've already paid for the meds and FET cycle so I'd be out a fair bit of money if I was, though it would be worth it. 

Pill 6 of 14 tomorrow only 8 more days till DR!


----------



## marie44

Springy said:


> Almost all clinics in Toronto will also only freeze top quality embryos.
> 
> Marie did they tell you what they were at blast before opting to discard? I would find it hard to believe they would discard at day 3 as so much can change by day 5.

I don't know their quality at the time of discarding but they waited until day 5 or later to see if they went to blast I guess & made the call at that point. I pleaded with the dr to put a 3rd embie in, even the lowest quality one but he wouldn't put more than 2. I'd rather it be in me than in the trash. Well, tomorrow I'll find out if he knew what he was doing. I decided not to test, I'm just going to wait for the call tomorrow. DH is a lot more positive than me. I just feel the same as usual, no pg symptoms so who knows :shrug:


----------



## Springy

Just remember not everyone has pregnancy symptoms, and some don't get them till after 6 weeks. PMA PMA PMA only. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Marie I admire your ability to wait on the testing! I tested my hog trigger out then took a few days off and started at 8dpo! I'll likely start early this time to but I'll try to wait till 10dpo... I'm going to need you ladies to stop me from testing any sooner.

So I totally thought I was 13dpo today but I'm only 12dpo, not sure why or how I got that mixed up. Poas again tomorrow, I'll decide then if I'll do another one two days after that, I think I'd be fairly certain if tomorrow's is neg, I figure I would be 11-13dpo depending on my ovulation time frame.


----------



## Buster1

Marie I'm keeping everything crossed for you to hear the words BFP.

Kelly hope you get a nice surprise on your next test.

BFPs for everyone is my wish for everyone on this thread.


----------



## mrsmax

Just flying in as still at work and have tons to do - just wanted to say massive luck Marie. If you havent got AF by now I would guess there is a good chance you havea BFP....? Have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Springy

GOOD LUCK Marie :dust:


----------



## marie44

I should find out in a few hours! No AF yet but I've had AF cramps for 4 days now. Thank you everyone for the support & wishes!


----------



## desperate4567

Hi everyone. Well AF finally decided to show up.... bloodwork to do and then waiting to start other meds for FET besides lupron. Looks like April 17 or 18 for transfer.


----------



## Springy

Cramping is super normal in pregnancy! Fx'd for you!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## marie44

desperate4567 said:


> Hi everyone. Well AF finally decided to show up.... bloodwork to do and then waiting to start other meds for FET besides lupron. Looks like April 17 or 18 for transfer.

Sorry for AF coming but exciting to get started with FET...only a few weeks away!


----------



## mrsmax

Marie - so excited. No AF if is a super sign. 

Desperate - I have my transfer 19th april all being well so we can be transfer buddies :hug:


----------



## marie44

Just got my BFP! I am completely shocked and excited. I guess it is true you don't have to feel pg to be pg. Thanks everyone for all of the good wishes...I think it helped bring me luck :)


----------



## Springy

marie44 said:


> Just got my BFP! I am completely shocked and excited. I guess it is true you don't have to feel pg to be pg. Thanks everyone for all of the good wishes...I think it helped bring me luck :)

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I hope you're the first of many in this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations Marie!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats MArie!!!!!!

Desperate you're 2.5 weeks ahead of me! Will May ever get here? Time feels like it's going so slow, 7 more days till down reg, soon to be 6. Tests are still bfn so I think I'm done testing, I feel confident that I'm not pregnant and thus can relax about taking the bcp's. My boobies are sore from them though, it's crazy how many pregnancy symptoms they can cause.


----------



## Buster1

Yay a BFP!!!!!! Huge congrats Marie. Have a healthy and happy 9 months.


----------



## mrsmax

MARIE :happydance: :happydance: SOOOOOOOOOOOO excited for you. I knew no AF was a sure sign. 

masses of luck for the pregnancy - pelase keep dropping in on us and spreading some of that lucky :dust:


----------



## ewwg12345

Hi everyone, mind if I join you? :flower:

My name is Emma, I am 32, DH is 33, and we are doing our first round of IVF/PGD...our story is we've been TTC since January 2011, we've had two MCs (6w and 9w), and as a result ended up at a specialist in January of this year. He ran all the tests, and it turns out I have a robersonian translocation which can lead to miscarriages. So he recommended IVF with PGD to screen for embryos that don't have the translocation. We are hoping this will be the answer for us!

I am doing an antagonist protocal, started on the 24th...so far I have done 4 days of shots! I was really nervous about it as I don't do well with needles and blood, but it hasn't been too bad. I thought it would be nice to chat with you all about the process (so I don't drive DH crazy talking about it the whole time!). 

I hope there will be lots of good news on this thread in the coming weeks! 

x


----------



## desperate4567

Just talked to the RE and we are all set for April 18th enless something happens. Getting nervous again since its 3 weeks away. Hope its a + this time!


----------



## desperate4567

That's great! Just talked to the RE and we are all set for April 18th enless something happens. Getting nervous again since its 3 weeks away. Hope to get a + this time. :) You too!



mrsmax said:


> Marie - so excited. No AF if is a super sign.
> 
> Desperate - I have my transfer 19th april all being well so we can be transfer buddies :hug:


----------



## desperate4567

YEAH!!!:thumbup: Congratulations! Hope you are the beginning to a long streak of +++'s on this forum.



marie44 said:


> Just got my BFP! I am completely shocked and excited. I guess it is true you don't have to feel pg to be pg. Thanks everyone for all of the good wishes...I think it helped bring me luck :)


----------



## desperate4567

May will be here before you know it. I thought that about April since our BFN from cycle #2 but its almost here. 



Kelly9 said:


> Congrats MArie!!!!!!
> 
> Desperate you're 2.5 weeks ahead of me! Will May ever get here? Time feels like it's going so slow, 7 more days till down reg, soon to be 6. Tests are still bfn so I think I'm done testing, I feel confident that I'm not pregnant and thus can relax about taking the bcp's. My boobies are sore from them though, it's crazy how many pregnancy symptoms they can cause.


----------



## Kelly9

desperate will transfer be april 18th then? 

Hi to the newbie, can't remember name sorry!


----------



## Buster1

Welcome to the thread Emma!! I start the same protocol as you sometime in early April. (Just waiting on af) Glad to hear the shots aren't to bad. I'm a little nervous about doing them.


----------



## Springy

desperate4567 said:


> That's great! Just talked to the RE and we are all set for April 18th enless something happens. Getting nervous again since its 3 weeks away. Hope to get a + this time. :) You too!
> 
> 
> 
> mrsmax said:
> 
> 
> Marie - so excited. No AF if is a super sign.
> 
> Desperate - I have my transfer 19th april all being well so we can be transfer buddies :hug:Click to expand...

Hi Desperate :hi: that's great! You'll be just ahead of me - they are predicting retrieval for me around the 18th. Fx'd for a BFP this time :dust:



ewwg12345 said:


> Hi everyone, mind if I join you? :flower:
> 
> My name is Emma, I am 32, DH is 33, and we are doing our first round of IVF/PGD...our story is we've been TTC since January 2011, we've had two MCs (6w and 9w), and as a result ended up at a specialist in January of this year. He ran all the tests, and it turns out I have a robersonian translocation which can lead to miscarriages. So he recommended IVF with PGD to screen for embryos that don't have the translocation. We are hoping this will be the answer for us!
> 
> I am doing an antagonist protocal, started on the 24th...so far I have done 4 days of shots! I was really nervous about it as I don't do well with needles and blood, but it hasn't been too bad. I thought it would be nice to chat with you all about the process (so I don't drive DH crazy talking about it the whole time!).
> 
> I hope there will be lots of good news on this thread in the coming weeks!
> 
> x

Hi Emma - welcome to the thread :hi: This is my first IVF too, DH and I are classified as unexplained, however I think we may have some male factor issues as DH last morphology assessment was on the "low" side - they like to see 5% and his was only 2.5% however on the initial SA he had done it was fine so who knows! Let's hope this is a super lucky thread and we all get our BFPs!


----------



## desperate4567

Yes, April 18th is the transfer date for FET. Yeah! 



Kelly9 said:


> desperate will transfer be april 18th then?
> 
> Hi to the newbie, can't remember name sorry!


----------



## desperate4567

That's great. I think there are 3 of us right around the 18th. You, me, and Mrs. Max. 



Springy said:


> desperate4567 said:
> 
> 
> That's great! Just talked to the RE and we are all set for April 18th enless something happens. Getting nervous again since its 3 weeks away. Hope to get a + this time. :) You too!
> 
> 
> 
> mrsmax said:
> 
> 
> Marie - so excited. No AF if is a super sign.
> 
> Desperate - I have my transfer 19th april all being well so we can be transfer buddies :hug:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Desperate :hi: that's great! You'll be just ahead of me - they are predicting retrieval for me around the 18th. Fx'd for a BFP this time :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> ewwg12345 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, mind if I join you? :flower:
> 
> My name is Emma, I am 32, DH is 33, and we are doing our first round of IVF/PGD...our story is we've been TTC since January 2011, we've had two MCs (6w and 9w), and as a result ended up at a specialist in January of this year. He ran all the tests, and it turns out I have a robersonian translocation which can lead to miscarriages. So he recommended IVF with PGD to screen for embryos that don't have the translocation. We are hoping this will be the answer for us!
> 
> I am doing an antagonist protocal, started on the 24th...so far I have done 4 days of shots! I was really nervous about it as I don't do well with needles and blood, but it hasn't been too bad. I thought it would be nice to chat with you all about the process (so I don't drive DH crazy talking about it the whole time!).
> 
> I hope there will be lots of good news on this thread in the coming weeks!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Emma - welcome to the thread :hi: This is my first IVF too, DH and I are classified as unexplained, however I think we may have some male factor issues as DH last morphology assessment was on the "low" side - they like to see 5% and his was only 2.5% however on the initial SA he had done it was fine so who knows! Let's hope this is a super lucky thread and we all get our BFPs!Click to expand...


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! :)

Congrats to Marie on your recent BFP, and good luck to everyone with cycles starting in the near future...if you are like me, you never thought you'd be doing this, but it is kind of exciting!

Had my 3rd u/s today, the doctor said my lining looked good (7.6?) and that I am responding well to the drugs. I was relieved to hear that, as I accidently gave myself too much Follistim the other night (they overfill the vials, mine had 100ius extra!!), but apparently this didn't hurt anything. He estimates retrieval will be Tuesday the 3rd or Wednesday...Assuming we end up with anything to transfer after PGD, we may be doing our transfer on Easter!! Crazy.

Buster if you have any questions about the protocol let me know...apart from messing up at the end of my first Follistim pen, I've found the drugs really easy, and the side effects not too bad (so far). I had more trouble on the BC pill last month, tbh...made me very moody and bloated!

Hope everyone is doing well!

x
Emma


----------



## marie44

Sounds like there's lots of cycle buddies on this thread & Kelly you are right behind them...it will go fast. I was upset when they made me wait an extra month but it did fly by. 

Springy - It does sound like possibly be MFI issues but I know every SA can vary. Are they planning on doing ICSI? 

Emma - Sounds like it could be an Easter transfer if they go 5 day! How many follies do you have? Your lining is good. Mine was 8mm and your meds should help thicken it up even more.


----------



## Springy

Emma - what drugs are you using?

Marie - yes we were originally going to do 50:50 ICSI if we have > 8 eggs retrieved but we talked about it some more and DH and I don't care at this point if penetration of the egg for fertilization is our issue we just want a baby so we are doing 100% ICSI.


----------



## ewwg12345

Marie - I am not sure how many follies, the dr gave measurements for 3 or 4 on each side, but there were others that he didn't measure (after a while he just said "plus" to the tech and moved to the other side), so I'd say 10 or more? Hopefully more! :) I should just ask, but get all deer-in-headlights when I am in there. I'll be sure to ask next time!

Springy (I *love* your bunny picture!) - I am on Follistim (300iu first two days, then stepping down, now at 150iu), Menopur (2 vials), and now Ganirelix (1 syringe). I am doing accupuncture 2x a week as well, so I really do feel like a pincushion!

FYI for those of you starting soon, if your protocol has Ganirelix you may want to check on getting your meds sooner rather than later, or at least verify whether the pharmacy you'll be using has it in stock...apparently it is on backorder right now, at least in the NYC area. I had to order a couple extra doses in case I stim longer than planned, and my IVF nurse was surprised I was able to get it as a lot of patients were not able to find it anywhere. They've been having people get Cetrotide instead, which I think works just fine, but it can hold up your order if you have an rx for one and need to get the replacement. Just thought I'd mention it!


----------



## marie44

Springy said:


> Emma - what drugs are you using?
> 
> Marie - yes we were originally going to do 50:50 ICSI if we have > 8 eggs retrieved but we talked about it some more and DH and I don't care at this point if penetration of the egg for fertilization is our issue we just want a baby so we are doing 100% ICSI.

I think that's a good idea to do 100% ICSI. Since his SA are inconsistent, it takes a lot of pressure off.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm still here, having a hard few days. bcp's making me moody and nauseous.


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies hope you are all doing well.

Kelly sorry you're feeling poorly. Hope that passes soon

Emma thanks for the info on the meds. I have mine already but it's good to know in case I need refills.

Springy I'll be doing ICSI as well. As someone else mentioned it take some of the pressure off. I'm also doing assisted hatching as well because of my age (38). I'm just trying to do everything I can to make this a success the first time around, as dh is not a fan of the process.

To the rest of the lovely ladies on this thread, I hope all is well and looking forward to hearing good news from everyone.

AFM not much going on. I'm getting ready for the marathon of trips I have ahead of me. Work is not going to be easy the next few weeks and once the injections start it's going to be a challenge. But it will be all worth it when I finally get to say "I got my BFP!"


----------



## Springy

ewwg12345 said:


> Marie - I am not sure how many follies, the dr gave measurements for 3 or 4 on each side, but there were others that he didn't measure (after a while he just said "plus" to the tech and moved to the other side), so I'd say 10 or more? Hopefully more! :) I should just ask, but get all deer-in-headlights when I am in there. I'll be sure to ask next time!
> 
> Springy (I *love* your bunny picture!) - I am on Follistim (300iu first two days, then stepping down, now at 150iu), Menopur (2 vials), and now Ganirelix (1 syringe). I am doing accupuncture 2x a week as well, so I really do feel like a pincushion!
> 
> FYI for those of you starting soon, if your protocol has Ganirelix you may want to check on getting your meds sooner rather than later, or at least verify whether the pharmacy you'll be using has it in stock...apparently it is on backorder right now, at least in the NYC area. I had to order a couple extra doses in case I stim longer than planned, and my IVF nurse was surprised I was able to get it as a lot of patients were not able to find it anywhere. They've been having people get Cetrotide instead, which I think works just fine, but it can hold up your order if you have an rx for one and need to get the replacement. Just thought I'd mention it!

Hi Emma - the doctor actually told me in February they may need to use Certrotide rather than the Ganirelex as there were supply issues so I'm not surprised to hear it. Both Certrotide and Orgalutron do the same thing so as long as I have one of them then I'm good to go :thumbup:


----------



## Springy

Kelly9 said:


> I'm still here, having a hard few days. bcp's making me moody and nauseous.




Buster1 said:


> Hi Ladies hope you are all doing well.
> 
> Kelly sorry you're feeling poorly. Hope that passes soon
> 
> Emma thanks for the info on the meds. I have mine already but it's good to know in case I need refills.
> 
> Springy I'll be doing ICSI as well. As someone else mentioned it take some of the pressure off. I'm also doing assisted hatching as well because of my age (38). I'm just trying to do everything I can to make this a success the first time around, as dh is not a fan of the process.
> 
> To the rest of the lovely ladies on this thread, I hope all is well and looking forward to hearing good news from everyone.
> 
> AFM not much going on. I'm getting ready for the marathon of trips I have ahead of me. Work is not going to be easy the next few weeks and once the injections start it's going to be a challenge. But it will be all worth it when I finally get to say "I got my BFP!"

I'm debating about asking for Assisted Hatching .... she said they would do it if the egg looked "thick" ....


----------



## Kelly9

buster when do you start down regging? I think our cycles will be close.

Springy, they usually assess whether hatching is needed prior to transfer, we had to sign paper work saying they could do it if they thought necessary but we were ok.


----------



## babydrms

ewwg12345 - Hi, welcome! Since you are doing PGD, will find out the sex of the embryos? I think I would be torn.


desperate4567 - I think we are in the same boat. I am doing a FET after 2 failed fresh cycles -Fx'd for ya!


Springy - Something similar happened to us too!! We don't have an exact count because they don't do a full SA before the ICSI, but they did make a remark about poor morphology on the fertilization report. Then when they went to inject, 4 of the eggs were ruined by the sperm disintegrating!! I was pissed they didn't use our back-up sample! I guess it is really rare to have this issue. I SOOOOO tired of being the "rare" case! I think morphology can be one of those things that changes a lot from SA to SA...either way I am sendig him to a Urologist! Also for AH, ours did it automatically if your zona was too thick (greater than 13). It was one part of the consent we signed. I'm sure they will do it if you need it. 

April 18th is going to come so fast once you start stimming, can't wait to hear your updates and find out how many dozens of eggs you produce!!


Kelly9 - The BCP made me feel the worst of any medication so far!! :hugs: Do you know when you will be transferring? 


Buster - good luck with the travels, I love traveling and it has been way too long since I have been somewhere. 



AFM - Been taking my bcp's and start down regging with Lupron tomorrow for a FET on April 27th.


----------



## marie44

Emma - sounds like a good # of eggs, they only told me how big the lead folly was on each side & said there were "lots". They say it would take a while to count & measure them all. Are you from nyc too?

Buster - i had AH done on both my embies. They said they do it to all of them as this is their policy. I like the idea of it.

Babydrms - yes, send dh to the urologist. Us women have to do so much, he should at least get checked out again. Doesn't sound like a really bad case of mfi, just bad luck on the sample. How are the bcp going?


----------



## Gemmar

mrsmax said:


> Hi - looking for people to cycle with. I am waiting for AF and then I am on the IVf train. 21 days after AF (which is due today/tomorrow) I have 21 days unti down regging and then all that jazz with EC 17th April. :kiss:
> 
> Would be really niceto have some people going through it at the same time.
> 
> I am unexplained, but with low AMH (UK 5). I am 35, Dh 34. TTc 23 months. One chemical in June 2010, nothing before or since. :sleep:

Hi I am also in the same cycle wow what a relief to have people to talk to! I joined another forum and nothing so thanks for your post.

Our first IVF cycle TTC nearly 5 years, endo but removed 2009 then classed as unexplained? Now endo grown back. I have started Lucrin inj everyday and then FSH next week then egg removal 18 April sorry I'm now to all the short terms lol!

I was put on the pill for a month first, which turned me into a mess lol! Now feeling good, I do get lonely about this as I don't have anyone else I know going through it or been through it. My husband 36 is a great support though, but my mum and best friend has really let me down. But I guess I'm not alone when you look on here.

Gemma


----------



## Springy

Gemmar said:


> mrsmax said:
> 
> 
> Hi - looking for people to cycle with. I am waiting for AF and then I am on the IVf train. 21 days after AF (which is due today/tomorrow) I have 21 days unti down regging and then all that jazz with EC 17th April. :kiss:
> 
> Would be really niceto have some people going through it at the same time.
> 
> I am unexplained, but with low AMH (UK 5). I am 35, Dh 34. TTc 23 months. One chemical in June 2010, nothing before or since. :sleep:
> 
> Hi I am also in the same cycle wow what a relief to have people to talk to! I joined another forum and nothing so thanks for your post.
> 
> Our first IVF cycle TTC nearly 5 years, endo but removed 2009 then classed as unexplained? Now endo grown back. I have started Lucrin inj everyday and then FSH next week then egg removal 18 April sorry I'm now to all the short terms lol!
> 
> I was put on the pill for a month first, which turned me into a mess lol! Now feeling good, I do get lonely about this as I don't have anyone else I know going through it or been through it. My husband 36 is a great support though, but my mum and best friend has really let me down. But I guess I'm not alone when you look on here.
> 
> GemmaClick to expand...

Hi Gemma! You're right with several of us on your cycle! My predicted retrieval date is also the 18th and I start the stim meds next week too. Tomorrow is my last birth control pill and I cant wait I'm so over it .... Emotions, constant hunger, agitation etc. 

Look forward to going through this journey together, you are definitely not alone!!!! :hugs:


----------



## babydrms

Gemmar, so sorry your Mom and friend have let you down. We are always around, and I haven't even told my Mom or friends - these BnB ladies have been an amazing support system. 

Marie - so funny, exactly what I told DH "think of everything I have been through" and he agreed immediately. I think it may be a case of a "bad" sample as it has never been an issue before. 

The bcp are horrible, having another migraine today and I still have to take them with Zofran. I start Lupron tomorrow and quit the bcp next week.


----------



## Buster1

Kelly9 said:


> buster when do you start down regging? I think our cycles will be close.
> 
> Springy, they usually assess whether hatching is needed prior to transfer, we had to sign paper work saying they could do it if they thought necessary but we were ok.

They don't have me down regging. I'm doing an antagonist protocol where they have me start stimming on cd 2 or cd 3. So I just need to wait for af to show (should be between April 7th and April 10th)


----------



## Kelly9

babydrms I am so jealous your clinic lets you jump right back in (great for you though!) I have to wait in-between every frigging one. Anyway my transfer will be around end of april beginning of may. They have me booked in for a lining scan april 30th with possible transfer may 1-2 but looking at my schedule I think they'll need to bump it up, I start down regging tuesday not monday like i thought (april 3) then period should show up april 11 in which case I call in and they tell me when to start my esterase, (birth control pills should finish april 8 thank god!) but if I go by their original dates then I'd be thickening my lining for more then 2 weeks which I don't think my clinic does, according to their time table they gave me I should be on the thickening pills for 14 days then have a scan, so fingers crossed I can get in a few days sooner then squeeze in for transfer at end of april. My lining also responds very well and fast to the esterase so maybe that will cut it down some. I'm going to have to ask when I call in my period and they call me back.


----------



## Kelly9

what is your FET protocol? Will you get a period during your down reg portion then start the lining meds like me?


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: Hi everyone - wow this thread is really taking off. So many of us in it together :happydance:

:wave: Hi Gemma - welcome. Glad you found us. Sorry to hear your mom and friend arent being supportive. My mum has been great - but doesnt really understand so i try not to bother her much with it all. Mostly my friends dont know and the ones that do dont really understand. in laws have mostly been rubbish. I think people who havent been there just dont get it :hugs: That is why BnB is so awesome - we all get it!! :kiss: You, me and springy are all transferring about the same time!

Babydrms - glad you get to jump back in straight away hon. How are you feeling? Doing anything different this time?

Our clinic only do AH if needed. Same with ICSI. I guess will go with it and then worry about pushing for these extra things IF we have to do another round (only PMA allowed though..)

Kelly - hope your AF shows on time. damn bodies - they never play ball. 

Is anyone else struggling with doing IVF and work? My job is pretty stressful and this wek I been doing 10 hour days and running around loony with no lucnh break! :wacko: Am forcing myself to do hyponosis CD in the evenings for some peace. V glad I get two weeks off after transfer : 

Went to a baby shower yesterday - was doing ok until one of the girls who had her 9 month old with annouced she was due again in September :growlmad:


----------



## Springy

Oh Mrs Max I'm sorry to hear about the baby shower and the announcement :( That is NEVER easy! 

I have a friend having a shower in May and I said to DH last night that if this for some reason fails and we aren't pregnant then there is NO way I can go. He told me if that happens, and he said its a big IF as he is super positive this will work for us, that he will call my friends husband and explain the situation to him so that they are aware why I didn't go.

ONLY PMA right?! THIS WILL WORK for us :)

Gemma - very sorry to hear about your friends & mum. I am very lucky that all of my friends are super supportive and so is my family. We actually have hid from our friends when we are actually doing IVF, other than one of my close girl friends - the rest think we are still undergoing all sorts of testing etc. in the month of April ... And DH family, well they are clueless to what we're doing - his mum actually emailed me a few weeks back and told me that she ran into a woman who cut out gluten and then got pregnant and maybe I should do the same ... um, ya I think this is a long way from changing my diet!!! GRRR

Oh - and MrsMax - about work - My boss and a few coworkers know what I am going through and my boss is SUPER SUPER supportive. I have made arrangements should I need to work from home on the days I am monitored that I can or I can go in, its totally up to me. I have booked 2 days off around retrieval and then 3 days off around transfer. I am VERY lucky they are supportive - she actually said to me "do not let work or the company stand in your way of having a family, you go and do what you need to do!" So I know I have their support 100%.


----------



## ewwg12345

Babydrms - I don't know if we can find out the sex, we are using FISH probes that will test for my particular translocation (chromosomes 13 and 22). I don't know if they will be able to tell sex or not...I was always certain I would not find out the sex, but after two losses I worry I'll distance myself too much from future pregnancies...it might help to know "who" I was dealing with in there from early on! I'll have to talk to DH about it...

Gemma - Welcome! I know how you feel about wanting to have people to talk to...it is quite a process, and it is hard for friends and family to process it all if they haven't gone through it themselves. I've been a lurker on here for over a year, but for this process I took the commenting plunge and am happy to have found this board, everyone is so nice! :)

Marie - Yes, I am in NYC (well, Brooklyn)! DH and I are both originally from Tennessee, but have been in NY for several years. We are cycling at Cornell, I have been really happy with them so far (though not much to compare it to). What about you? Any other New Yorkers on here?

I agree with everyone's comments about the BC pill, I was sooo hormonal on those (bloated, emotional, sore boobs), and because I reacted to them I was certain I would have a strong reaction to the injections since they are "stronger". Nope! So far smooth sailing (once I got used to sticking myself repeatedly with needles! )

Happy weekend!
x
Emma


----------



## Kelly9

welcome gemma!

My AF should show on time as I'm on bcp's. I was always 100% regular on bcps. 

My family is the opposite. They're all very understanding and always asking questions about the process and where I am in the cycle etc. My MIL even offered to pay for our ICSI when we were first on the wait list cause we couldn't afford it, except I got pregnant naturally before. But when I say family I mean parents only, we've told limited people about the IVF, I just don't want to deal with anyone making snide remarks or it opening up a big discussion on ethics etc, not saying that any of our friends would do that but you never know and most the people I have on FB have no business knowing about something that personal. So I keep it to the close knit circle of people I know that support me and help out when I need them to.


----------



## Kelly9

ewwg, you likely will know the gender but it's illegal to select based on gender so the clinic doesn't tell you till after the transfer, at least thats how it works out here.


----------



## babydrms

Kelly9 said:


> what is your FET protocol? Will you get a period during your down reg portion then start the lining meds like me?

Kelly - Mmy doctor said there is no science to support waiting, and since she has done IVF herself, understands the sense of urgency. She thinks waiting is where her male partners "just don't get it" 
As far as the period goes, I assume I will get some withdrawal bleeding when I stop the birthcontrol (Probably not much because I just finished my period from hell and there can't be any lining built up yet). I start Lupron tonight, stop bcp next week, then I start estrogen patches and then add PIO. I will be taking antihistamines and steroids until beta (and hopefully beyond!!), I also take anitbitotics at some point...Also, going to be on two days of bedrest with valium to try and keep my uterus quiet and I am going to eat pineapple until I am blue in the face!! (and I will be going to sleep again for the transfer).




Kelly9 said:


> ewwg, you likely will know the gender but it's illegal to select based on gender so the clinic doesn't tell you till after the transfer, at least thats how it works out here.

I believe in the states you are permitted to choose embryos based on gender :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

^ Are you sure about that? I am pretty sure gender selection is super illegal like everywhere. I'll try and do some research to find out for sure tomorrow.

I also take antibiotics and same with hubby starting the day we start the lining meds. I wish my clinic had your doctor. I will also be put right on bcps if the FET doesn't work cause we'll be starting within a month or so with a fresh cycle due to our more then likely moving in sept. The clinic at least understands our time crunch. I think part of the reason why we have to wait here is because they have so many patients there's a wait list but it even says on their page they like you to have two bleeds in-between but one again that could be to keep people calm while on the wait list cause they are obviously willing to not put us on the wait list if this doesn't work. Who knows. I will be taking the progesterone suppositories instead of PIO shots.


----------



## Kelly9

we also take baby aspirin from the time we start down regging till we find out if we're pg to thin the blood a little, I guess it has been shown to help.


----------



## babydrms

Yep, aspirin but I forget that one in my list because I have to take it everyday.

As far as the PGD:
"Gender selection may be used when parents want a child of a specific sex, a balanced family a boy and a girl, for example, or in instances where sex-linked diseases such as hemophilia are a concern. More and more fertility clinics are offering gender selection with in vitro fertilization (IVF) or intrauterine insemination (IUI); methods include preimplantation genetic selection (PGS) and Microsort®. "

https://www.fertilityauthority.com/treatment/gender-selection

This is just one of the many sites I found which talk about it...kind of weird huh?


----------



## marie44

Babydrms - I remember years ago hearing that gender selection technology existed but weren't sure about the ethics of it. My friend's family suffers with hemophilia where the females are the carriers & have suffered some losses so i understand that. I don't agree with the "balanced family" idea. I think you have to leave some things to nature. 
Glad bcp is almost over for you :)

Kelly - I didn't know about liner thickening pills, strange they didn't mention it to me as my lining was a concern. Thank god it got to 8mm the day before ER bc it was only 5 mm before that. Glad AF showed for you, sounds like you will be a few days ahead of schedule!

Emma - I'm from yonkers, ny but go to the RMA clinic in NYC. There are a few NYers on a thread called RMA but i think they actually live in nj & just get treatment in ny. Still, pretty close by. How is Cornell?


----------



## mrsmax

your betas are looking great Marie - how you feeling?


----------



## desperate4567

Hi everyone. Has anyone with a failed cycle had the autoimmune blood testing? Did they suggest it or did you? Just heard a little about it might cause implantation issues. Has anyone ever thought about trying acupuncture? My clinic suggested it as a possibility if I wanted to pursue it.

So excited. We have only told parents and my boss. But trying to get days off work on L&D is hard since we are short staffed. I had to tell a few friends at work and they agreed to work days for me and switch. I think I will end up with 1 week of for transfer and recovery. SO excited. I went back earlier last time and work was so stressful I hope that wasn't what happened.

Babydrms- whats the deal with pineapple. Is it suppose to help? Fresh or canned? I haven't heard that one yet I love pineapple.


----------



## Buster1

Work is a challenge for me as well. I'm a flight attnendant and I'm required to work a certain number of hours a month. I live in Connecticut and I'm based out of JFK in New York so I have a 2 hour 30 minute drive to get to work so I tend to work 3 to 4 day trips so that I can get my hours in and not have to drive back and fourth so much. But with the IVF and the monitoring I have to work 12 hour over night turns so I can be available for blook work and ultra sounds in the morning. Also this allows me to have about the last 10 days of the month off of work for transfer and retrieval.

It's not going to be easy, but it will be well with it if I get my BFP. Sounds like things are really gearing up for everyone on this thread. It's so nice to have all of your support and I enjoy talking to each and everyone of you. (I think it's the only thing that keeps me sane LOL) I'm sending baby dust to everyone on here, and a healthy and happy 9 months to Marie. I think good things are coming to all of us. :flower:


----------



## babydrms

desperate4567 said:


> Hi everyone. Has anyone with a failed cycle had the autoimmune blood testing? Did they suggest it or did you? Just heard a little about it might cause implantation issues. Has anyone ever thought about trying acupuncture? My clinic suggested it as a possibility if I wanted to pursue it.
> 
> So excited. We have only told parents and my boss. But trying to get days off work on L&D is hard since we are short staffed. I had to tell a few friends at work and they agreed to work days for me and switch. I think I will end up with 1 week of for transfer and recovery. SO excited. I went back earlier last time and work was so stressful I hope that wasn't what happened.
> 
> Babydrms- whats the deal with pineapple. Is it suppose to help? Fresh or canned? I haven't heard that one yet I love pineapple.

Hi - crazy how this happens,lol, I am a L and D RN too! I had so more immunology testing on Friday and I am getting a second opinion from a Reproductive Immunologist in May/June (have to send my records first). I also have RA, which is known to cause issues. I am going to take two different antihistamines (clariton and pepcid) as well as Predinisone. I also had my anti-phospholipid retested because it can become positive after failed IVF's if you have RA. There is a great book addressing these issues by Dr. Alan E. Beer "Is Your Body Baby-Friendly". 

Pineapple, and especially the core are supposed to help with implantation. It is not one of those "proven" things, but even my doctor ate it during her IVF. Couldn't hurt, right?


----------



## babydrms

There are a lot of ladies on BnB who utilize acuptuncture. I did it with my first round but did not go to someone who specializes in infertility and stopped going. I am going again for my FET, the new person I am seeing is amazing and really knows her stuff about fertility and treatments.


----------



## babydrms

marie44 said:


> Babydrms - I remember years ago hearing that gender selection technology existed but weren't sure about the ethics of it. My friend's family suffers with hemophilia where the females are the carriers & have suffered some losses so i understand that. I don't agree with the "balanced family" idea. I think you have to leave some things to nature.
> Glad bcp is almost over for you :)
> 
> Kelly - I didn't know about liner thickening pills, strange they didn't mention it to me as my lining was a concern. Thank god it got to 8mm the day before ER bc it was only 5 mm before that. Glad AF showed for you, sounds like you will be a few days ahead of schedule!
> 
> Emma - I'm from yonkers, ny but go to the RMA clinic in NYC. There are a few NYers on a thread called RMA but i think they actually live in nj & just get treatment in ny. Still, pretty close by. How is Cornell?

I feel the same about gender selection - I would be thankful for any child but I understand not wanting to pass on certain genes. We actually aren't even doing PGD, however if we continue to have implantation failure and have treated possible immune issues - it may be our next step. However, I think it may have to wait until next year as it is very expensive.


----------



## Kelly9

That is crazy! It's illegal in Canada to do it I thought the states was the same but guess not. I wouldn't do it unless it was for certain diseases. 

Marie, I was given esterase pills for my ICSI fresh cycle but not as high of doses as I will be taking for FET, I would assume thats cause with the fresh cycle the stimms help with the hormone levels where as I won't have those this time. My clinic won't due transfer unless the woman's lining is 8mm thick. My lining responded VERY well during our Fresh cycle so I would expect it to again.


----------



## desperate4567

That is so crazy. No it definately couldn't hurt. I even thought about giving accupuncture a try. Anything is worth it to get a +....




babydrms said:


> desperate4567 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Has anyone with a failed cycle had the autoimmune blood testing? Did they suggest it or did you? Just heard a little about it might cause implantation issues. Has anyone ever thought about trying acupuncture? My clinic suggested it as a possibility if I wanted to pursue it.
> 
> So excited. We have only told parents and my boss. But trying to get days off work on L&D is hard since we are short staffed. I had to tell a few friends at work and they agreed to work days for me and switch. I think I will end up with 1 week of for transfer and recovery. SO excited. I went back earlier last time and work was so stressful I hope that wasn't what happened.
> 
> Babydrms- whats the deal with pineapple. Is it suppose to help? Fresh or canned? I haven't heard that one yet I love pineapple.
> 
> Hi - crazy how this happens,lol, I am a L and D RN too! I had so more immunology testing on Friday and I am getting a second opinion from a Reproductive Immunologist in May/June (have to send my records first). I also have RA, which is known to cause issues. I am going to take two different antihistamines (clariton and pepcid) as well as Predinisone. I also had my anti-phospholipid retested because it can become positive after failed IVF's if you have RA. There is a great book addressing these issues by Dr. Alan E. Beer "Is Your Body Baby-Friendly".
> 
> Pineapple, and especially the core are supposed to help with implantation. It is not one of those "proven" things, but even my doctor ate it during her IVF. Couldn't hurt, right?Click to expand...


----------



## Buster1

Question about the pineapple. I've heard that you're not suppose to eat the meat of the pineapple just the core. That the meat can actually be harmful to you as it can cause uterine contractions, but the core is ok and good for you because it has something in it that helps with implantion. Don't know if any of this is true and wondering if any of you ladies have heard anything similar.


----------



## babydrms

I didn't hear not to eat the meat, but I definitely have heard the core is supposed to be the best. :shrug:


----------



## Springy

I know someone on bnb who ate the meat with core for 5 days starting day of transfer and she is pregnant with twins so it cant be horrible for you. I think it can only cause issues in large amounts .... My plan is to cut the pineapple up into five segments and eat one a day with the core.


----------



## Kelly9

I"m not going to bother with the pineapple, I do like it but I couldn't eat that much of it.

Needles start on tuesday! And sunday is nearly over, so just over one day left.


----------



## Buster1

Okay, Thanks for the info guys. There's just so much info out there, sometimes I think my brain is going to explode. LOL


----------



## marie44

mrsmax said:


> your betas are looking great Marie - how you feeling?

Thanks, they keep telling me they are good numbers on the higher end of the scale. DH is convinced we are having twins & keeps talking to the "babies" and telling me I am eating for 3. I really don't think so but I'll let him have fun with it until we find out otherwise. I am feeling good, not too many symptoms. I just feel crampy a lot like AF is coming but they say that is normal. I haven't felt nauseous yet. I just feel really lucky & happy right now! I have bw & u/s Thursday & hopefully they see a little embryo sac or 2!

Babydrms - We were told about PGD but when I asked if we really needed it, my dr said probably not so I guess it is not the regular protocol. I blended my pineapple core with apple sauce so I could get it down. I hate pineapple to begin with so it was a challenge eating it. I also drank a glass of milk every morning after ET as I heard that helps with implantation. Who knows though? I think it is just good mentally to feel like you're doing everything you can.

Kelly - That makes sense about the stims thickening your lining during the fresh cycle & is probably why they didn't offer me anything else. I guess I just hit the minimum (8mm). I was cutting it close.

Buster - GL with the work schedule. I only took 1 & 1/2 days off from work bc ET fell on a Friday. They say not to overexert yourself for 48 hours afterwards so it depends what you do. I told my boss I was doing fertility testing as he is very nosey & would not accept "I'll be out."

GL to everyone! I hope you all get your BFPs!


----------



## mrsmax

Marie - glad to hear all is going well. You numbers are very high....DH might have a point!! Glad he seems to be loving it all as well -so exciting!

I have had periods when I ate pineapple during TTc, but then I read it can be really bad for you as weel so I got worried and stopped eating it altogether. Mayeb I shoudl just eat the core...why is advice so confusing!!!!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Marie - Glad everything is going so well...twins, wouldn't that be something! :) I have a colleague at work who went to RMA, she has two beautiful children from her cycle there. I looked into going there, but they don't take my insurance, and so far we have been happy at Cornell. It can feel a bit like a factory when you go for monitoring in the AM, but I imagine all the clinics are like that. I really like my doctor there (Spandorfer), he seems to really want us to succeed, and I love that he does so many of the procedures himself (he did all my diagnostic scans/tests himself, and has done 3 of 5 scans during the IVF cycle). Of course I may be singing a different tune if we aren't successful, but I am happy there for now!

Kelly/BabyDrMs - That is crazy how the rules around PGD vary from the US to Canada...we are doing it because of a genetic condition, and I'm not bothered about the sex, I just want a healthy baby! :baby: If we end up with any healthy embryos to transfer, I may ask if they can tell us the sex of the ones they put back afterwards...I was always dead-set on not knowing until my baby was born, but I had trouble feeling connected to the baby in my second pregnancy, I think I was protecting myself from another loss (which doesn't work, but I guess it is a natural mental reaction). So I think knowing if it is a girl or boy might help me overcome that, in the event we are successful this time...! :thumbup:

Desperate - I am doing acupuncture with my cycle, I go twice a week. I go to a community clinic place, so it is not too expensive (they charge on a sliding scale) and it feels less like a doctors office and more like a yoga studio/spa! My practitioner has a private practice that specializes in fertility acupuncture, but she works at this community place twice a week. I don't know if it is helping or not, but it is quite relaxing, which is something! I am supposed to go twice on transfer day. My RE said it can't hurt to try it if it relaxes me, but told me not to take any of the chinese herbs during the cycle.

Buster - Wow, you are a trooper doing this with your work schedule! I hope this is your BFP cycle! :flower:

On my end, they totally stopped my Follistim now so I am just on Ganirelix and Menopur. I am going in for ultrasounds every day, and they say retrieval may be anywhere between Wednesday and Saturday. Seems like a big window!? I have a bunch of follicles in the 12.5-14.5 range on both sides, and a few smaller ones. Lining was 9.5 today, E2 was 1600 yesterday. I don't know what any of it means, but the Dr says I am responding well, so I'm trying to just go with that! DH is getting freaked out about doing my trigger shot, and has been stabbing pieces of fruit with needles as practice...I hope he is gentler with me than he has been with the fruit!!! :)

x Emma


----------



## babydrms

Buster - my brain has days where it definitely might explode. I spend many hours a day researching and reading about this stuff. Sometimes it is just another woman's ivf blog, other times it is a straight up medical text. Either way, I just need more info. 

ewwg12345 - glad your stimming is going so well. Perhaps your right if you know the sex and are able to connect better with a pregnancy. At the same point, if you put back one of each you would be in the same position. 

AFM - Lurpon continues and last BCP tonight.


----------



## Kelly9

Emma those number all sound good :)

Babydrms, again Jealous. I've been getting up earlier to take mine so I can sleep through the first few hours of symptoms since it's worse then, I still have 5 pills but down regg is tomorrow at 8am!!!!! First injection and I'm raring to go.


----------



## babydrms

I take my bcp at night before bed with antinausea medicine. I hate the side effects. However, the Lupron is much worse. Good luck with the injections.


----------



## Springy

Emma - sounds like you're coming along nicely!

Babydrmrs - SO glad you're done the BCP :happydance: I know I was super glad to be done with it on Saturday night .... although given my nasty mood today I feel like its effects are still lingering ;)

AFM - paid for our cycle yesterday, got my injection training and now just waiting for my scan thursday and to start injections saturday.


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: baseline tomorrow morning and then hopefully on to the stimms on Thursday. Springy - getting so excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

The down reg meds never really bothered me the last time, I got hot flashes and maybe a headache or to but thats it. So I can't complain about that. 5 more birth control pills. I am so tempted to skip the last one but I'll be a good girl.

First injection done for DR, next one is coming up in the morning and soon.


----------



## Buster1

Sounds like things are really starting to get moving with everyone. I wish af would hurry up and get here (never thought I'd be saying that) so that I can start stimming. I can't wait to join all of you in this process. Good luck to all of you and I hope this cycle ends in BFP for all of us.


----------



## ewwg12345

Springy, Mrsmax, and Kelly9 - good luck with your injections! :) Buster, you'll be joining them before you know it. It all moves rather quickly. Much better than the 2WW!

We ended up triggering last night, so I have my retrieval bright and early tomorrow. The trigger wasn't bad at all, though I'm glad DH could do it for me...that needle is big! I am excited to have one night off of injections before we start the progestrone in oil shots tomorrow night. I may not be on here tomorrow, so wish us luck, hope we get lots of good eggs with no translocations! :) If we have anything good, transfer will be Tuesday. Getting nervous...!

Good luck to everyone cycling/starting their cycles in the next few days!

x
Emma


----------



## Springy

MrsMax - how was the scan today????? 

Buster - any sign of the :witch: yet????

Kelly how are you feeling?

Babydrmrs - hopefully the lupron on its own is more bearable than when you were taking it with the BCP!


----------



## Springy

ewwg12345 said:


> Springy, Mrsmax, and Kelly9 - good luck with your injections! :) Buster, you'll be joining them before you know it. It all moves rather quickly. Much better than the 2WW!
> 
> We ended up triggering last night, so I have my retrieval bright and early tomorrow. The trigger wasn't bad at all, though I'm glad DH could do it for me...that needle is big! I am excited to have one night off of injections before we start the progestrone in oil shots tomorrow night. I may not be on here tomorrow, so wish us luck, hope we get lots of good eggs with no translocations! :) If we have anything good, transfer will be Tuesday. Getting nervous...!
> 
> Good luck to everyone cycling/starting their cycles in the next few days!
> 
> x
> Emma

Hi Emma! SO glad to hear you've triggered and you're moving to the next hurdle in this journey!!!! I take it your trigger was an IM one? I am triggering with Ovidrel and its into my tummy sub cutaneous like all my other injections! My poor stomach will be taking a beating!!!!!!!!!

What are your plans for the TWW? Any ideas how you'll keep busy and not go stir crazy??

SO exciting!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm good, didn't really have issues with DR meds last time so don't expect to this time. BCP's still kicking my butt but the nausea has eased off some thankfully. 4 bcps' left! 

Buster any sign of AF? Will they push back your stimming day till she comes? Keep us informed on your dates.

emma, exciting! I'd do anything to be as close as you to transfer right now. The wait is depressing me and I still have 38 days till test date give or take a few days depending on transfer. Nearly down to 5 weeks. God it's going so slow! Injection today was easy peasy but they don't bother me so it's not a big deal. I do progesterone vaginal inserts, they're messy but you don't have to give yourself a muscular injection which is good.


----------



## mrsmax

Good luck today Emma!!!! :dust:

Kelly - glad you are starting to feel better - just 3 days of those pesky BCPs now. 

AFM - I had my baseline scan yesterday and I am on track. Did my first stim injection today - hoped to do it myself, buut needle looked big and scary so chickened out and DH did it :blush: I am such a wimp. They did find a fibroid during the scan but said it was small and wouldnt interfere with treatment...hope they are right!

Last day of work before Easter!! Yipppeeee!!!


----------



## Springy

I had my baseline today - 9 resting follicles on the right and 11 on the left. My estrogen was really low which they said is good and to be expected after 4 weeks on the pill. 

I start with the stims saturday night!

Mrsmax which stim med are you using? Normally the stim med needles are really small.


----------



## marie44

Glad everyone's having fun with the needles. Mrs. Max - It was hard for me at first, but once i did a few & realized it didn't hurt too much, it got easier. I had no choice but to do it myself but would prob have asked dh if he didn't have a phobia.

Emma - GL with ER & the pio. I may be on it for another month :(

AFM - had my u/s this morning & they saw 2 sacs so it may be twins if they both make it. He said they should know next week if there are 2 hbs & 2 fetal poles. Never thought they would both implant & dh was right. I feel so lucky & sending tons of baby dust your way!


----------



## Kelly9

Sounds promising Marie! I can't wait to hear from your next scan. My clinic doesn't do a dating scan till 7 weeks usually which sucks cause you're waiting longer but is good cause there should be no ambiguity. I am so desperately praying for twins from our FET. I just want to be done with ttc. It's taken a toll on me in the last 4 years.


----------



## marie44

I hear you kelly. Ttc gets really old really fast. I like all of the early scans but they say i may not get the full picture until 7 weeks so i guess some like to skip to it. I hope you get your twins. I was ok with 1 or 2 really. I don't plan on going through pregnancy more than once so if they both make it, that will be great!


----------



## Buster1

Good luck with everything Emma!!!

Marie twins would be so exciting. Glad things are going well with you.

AFM looks like af may show her face tomorrow so I would do my baseline either Saturday or Sunday. I'm starting to get excited now. I'd like to talk more but I've got another all nighter tomorrow so I best get some sleep. Will check in with all you lovely ladies later.


----------



## mrsmax

Just tried to multi-quote but doesnt work.

Springy - I thought the needles were huge (length not width). I did my first injection myself today and I told my mum they were one inch long and my DH laughed at me. Appparently they are only 1.5 cms. Still, they looked giant to me as I held them over my belly! :blush: I am on gonal-f. 

Marie - twins would be awesome - but glad you are taking it all in your stride. Do you have MS yet or any symptoms? 

Buster - hope Af shows up soon. 

:bunny: :bunny:


----------



## marie44

No MS yet (fingers crossed)! Both of my sisters & my mom never really had MS or so they say so i hope it runs in the family. I just feel crampy a lot like AF is on her way but she better not be. Hope you get used to the needles. A lot of it is mental & i know bc the fear used to overcome me.


----------



## Springy

marie44 said:


> Glad everyone's having fun with the needles. Mrs. Max - It was hard for me at first, but once i did a few & realized it didn't hurt too much, it got easier. I had no choice but to do it myself but would prob have asked dh if he didn't have a phobia.
> 
> Emma - GL with ER & the pio. I may be on it for another month :(
> 
> AFM - had my u/s this morning & they saw 2 sacs so it may be twins if they both make it. He said they should know next week if there are 2 hbs & 2 fetal poles. Never thought they would both implant & dh was right. I feel so lucky & sending tons of baby dust your way!

Wow twinkies! Congrat's Marie :) That is actually my secret wish - I am hoping for twins, ideally one of each, and DH and I would be done! Never ever have to think about this TTC bullcrap ever again! I'll keep all my fingers and toes crossed that next week they see 2HBs and 2FPs, that is if you want twins!



Buster1 said:


> Good luck with everything Emma!!!
> 
> Marie twins would be so exciting. Glad things are going well with you.
> 
> AFM looks like af may show her face tomorrow so I would do my baseline either Saturday or Sunday. I'm starting to get excited now. I'd like to talk more but I've got another all nighter tomorrow so I best get some sleep. Will check in with all you lovely ladies later.

Buster - SO exciting that you're getting started! You can jump on this crazy train with MrsMax and I :haha:

Kelly - you're just behind us and I can't wait to cheer you on through your FET!



mrsmax said:


> Just tried to multi-quote but doesnt work.
> 
> Springy - I thought the needles were huge (length not width). I did my first injection myself today and I told my mum they were one inch long and my DH laughed at me. Appparently they are only 1.5 cms. Still, they looked giant to me as I held them over my belly! :blush: I am on gonal-f.
> 
> Marie - twins would be awesome - but glad you are taking it all in your stride. Do you have MS yet or any symptoms?
> 
> Buster - hope Af shows up soon.
> 
> :bunny: :bunny:

I think the needles are only 1/2" - the mixing needles are much longer and much thicker!

Are you using the GonalF pen or are you using the stuff in the vials? I'm using the pen and its super easy peasy! I am scared of the unknown with the Luveris but I'm sure once I do it tomorrow it will be just as easy as the GonalF - there is something about the Pen that I just like and take comfort in - totally all in my head :winkwink:


----------



## ewwg12345

Wow everyone is having fun with their needles it sounds like! :) Hope you are all getting on ok with the injections, and that every shot is getting you closer to a BFP in just a few weeks! :)

Marie - twins?!? That is amazing. You must be so happy! We are still debating putting back 1 or 2 embryos (if we get that far), I myself think twins would be so much fun but DH isn't sold on the idea...!

Sorry for laying low yesterday, I felt pretty banged up after the retrieval and was too nervous to post anything until I got the fertilization report. In the end I guess my ovaries were doing ok, because we got 20 eggs, of which 19 were mature, and 15 have fertilized, without ICSI. Of course we don't know how many will make it through the weekend and through PGD, but for a first cycle we are very thankful to have these results at this stage! Thank you all for your kind wishes for the ER, and please keep your fingers crossed for us as we (hopefully) head towards transfer! :)

x Emma


----------



## Kelly9

The gonal pen was super easy when I used it. I wish all the meds came in a pen. Right now I just draw up 1ml of my suprefast (same as bursereline) and inject. Today's was painful but meh. 

For those of you who took bcp's how long after your last pill did it take for AF to show? When I was on bcp's years ago I would get AF on day 3 from my last pill but I was never taking the DR meds at the same time. I am just hoping it doesn't delay AF.


----------



## Springy

Emma that's a great report! Fx'd that lots make it through to embies and through the PGD. I'll even pray for some frosties :cold: for you!!

Kelly - I took my last BCP on Saturday of last week. I had a bit of spotting on Wednesday and the :witch: was in full force on Thursday so I was almost 5 days from last pill to AF.


----------



## Kelly9

But you didn't take other DR meds right? I am figuring she'll be here by wednesday. Last bcp tomorrow.


----------



## Springy

Kelly9 said:


> But you didn't take other DR meds right? I am figuring she'll be here by wednesday. Last bcp tomorrow.

Nope just suppressed with the BCP.


----------



## Kelly9

Well I suspect it will be similar. 

Babydrms what's up with you? How's the DR treating you?


----------



## babydrms

I took my last pill Monday night and I got my period @ednesday. The flow has been intense but thankfully not painful. I will continue on Lupron 20 units until Sunday and then I start the estrgoen patches and decrease the Lupron to 5 units. Last nights headache was horrible, had me in tears. :nope: Excited that I am going to start adding some hormones back to my body - migraines are inevitable when estrogen is this low. 

Going to run, so tired today after being up all night with the headache.


----------



## Springy

My estrogen after being on the pill was a whopping 23!!!! 

They said that was expected after being on the pill for 4 weeks straight and said it will go up but also may explain my increase in headaches - normally I have none!


----------



## marie44

Emma - great report! Hope they develop nicely & you get some frosties too. With 2 embies transferred at my clinic, there is a 15-20% chance of twins & 40% chance of singleton so it is really a personal choice how many to put back. I never thought there would be 2 & it is too early to know if both will make it. I'll know more next month.

Springy - i'm warming up to the idea of twins bc i don't want to go through this again. It is double the cost but totally worth it. Hope u get 2 :)

Kelly - i got AF 2 days after the last bcp


----------



## Kelly9

Ok well I figure she'll show sometime around Wednesday but I'll be prepared before just in case. 

Baby hope the headaches go away soon for you.


----------



## Buster1

Hi ladies!!
Well af came yesterday so I'm now sitting in the doctors office waiting to get my base line scan. Yay!!! The down side is I had to come right from work and I've been working since 3pm yesterday not counting the 2 1/2 hour drive to get there and the 2 1/2 hour drive to get to the doctors office this morning from work. It's a now 8:05am and I don't know how I'm going to keep my eyes open. LOL Wish me luck guys and I'll check in later today after I get a nap.


----------



## Springy

Buster1 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> Well af came yesterday so I'm now sitting in the doctors office waiting to get my base line scan. Yay!!! The down side is I had to come right from work and I've been working since 3pm yesterday not counting the 2 1/2 hour drive to get there and the 2 1/2 hour drive to get to the doctors office this morning from work. It's a now 8:05am and I don't know how I'm going to keep my eyes open. LOL Wish me luck guys and I'll check in later today after I get a nap.

Good luck! Can't wait for you to jump on the IVF train with the rest of us :) Don't fall asleep while driving!!!!


----------



## Buster1

I won't. Thanks Springy.


----------



## babydrms

Buster - how was the scan?

Springy - good luck tonight!!

AFM - This bleeding has been crazy. I haven't bled through a tampon and a pad, ruining panties and pajamas in years!! :wacko:


----------



## Springy

Yikes! That does not sound fun at all .... however maybe its a good sign - getting rid of your lining and you'll have a nice fresh thin lining to start thickening up for the FET in a few weeks!!! 

How was the game the other day???


----------



## babydrms

Funny you ask about the game - same thing happened with the bleeding in just a couple hours time, thankfully not all the way through to my jeans. I was so freaked out though. Did my shot in a bathroom of a bar with a single bathroom - girl in line looked at me like I was crazy when I told her I would be out in five minutes!! :haha: We had a great time overall, it was good to catch up with my friend and get out for a little besides work. We were frozen though, watched everything after the seventh inning stretch from a bar!


----------



## Springy

That reminds me of when we went to Boston a few years ago ... it was raining and freezing cold the entire day. Then it went into rain delay and I was literally frozen ... Finally after 90 min rain delay I said to Dave "we NEED to leave!" I was ready regardless of whether my friend and her DH were .... we all ended up leaving and when we got to the hotel my toes were literally purple and blue! Dave said to me "oh you weren't lying when you said you were cold!" and I said NO I AM FROZEN!!!!!!! :haha:

Injections in public places are NOT fun .... I am going to just try and be home and do mine here everyday. I'm doing it at 7:30 tonight so I have from 7pm to 8pm to get it done each day. Should be ok and not lead me to a public place injection!!!


----------



## babydrms

Meh, I did them at the movies, in my car, at work...I don't really care anymore. Obviously I'd prefer to be at home but it doesn't always work out that way. Hopefully, you will have ten days of injections and this nightmare will be over for you.


----------



## WantingAChild

Hi ladies!! I have to say I am really grateful that I found this thread. I have come to it and read your posts almost daily. You have really helped educate me on what to expect from my first IVF cycle this month. I have a question I was hoping someone would be able to help me with. I had an endometrial biopsy done this past Monday. I started spotting two days later. This was cycle day 22. I am still spotting (heavier) today. I was on birth control pills until Thursday of this week. I am not sure if this spotting should be considered my cycle start, or if it is still spotting from the biopsy. I am very concerned as this is my first cycle of IVF and I don't want to miss out this month due to not "spotting" my period on time. LOL Today is still only day 25...I am not due to start until next week. Has anyone been in a similar situation? Advice please! Thank you!!


----------



## Springy

Hi WantingaChild - if your spotting continues past today then I would place a call to your RE as this could be your cycle start, especially since you stopped taking BCP on Thursday.

My clinic is always very available to answer questions, is yours? If so it might be worth a call .... I know the endometrial biopsy can cause spotting and that is totally normal but since you stopped BCP now too it is very likely that this is :witch: showing up!


----------



## Kelly9

Wanting I'd say it could be spotting from the biopsy thats leading into your cycle, the day you see red flow I would count as cd1 and call the clinic. I agree that since you stopped bcp's thursday you're likely going to get full flow in a day or so. 

AFM: I took my last bcp today! Thank god. My stomach today has been killing me though, not sure if it's the bcps (I doubt this) or the surprefact injections, I don't think I had it the first time but it's so painful. Its like a combination of gas/heartburn and nausea, but it's like my body can't figure out what it wants to do so instead its just hurting from way down low to up to my ribs. So uncomfortable. I hope it goes away soon.


----------



## Springy

Oh Kelly that does NOT sound pleasant at all :( Hopefully it passes after you're off the BCP and on just the suprefact.


----------



## Kelly9

I hope so, todays the only day I've had it but it hurts so much I just don't want to move.


----------



## WantingAChild

Thanks for the replies!  My RE's office is wonderful and very accessible...I just hate to bother them on Easter weekend. I spoke with them on Thursday about it and they said to call if I was filling up a pad and not just spotting. I have had red blood every day since Wednesday. I have not had to use a pad yet, just blood every time I use the restroom (sorry TMI). I guess I am a little concerned because I had the biopsy on Monday and had NO bleeding until Wednesday. The office did not seem concerned. Having never had a biopsy I really just don't know what to expect. Is it possible for my flow to be lighter this cycle due to the biopsy? Thanks again for your help ladies!


----------



## Kelly9

^ not sure, but my clinic won't call it cd 1 till you need a pad or tampon and not just a liner. I am expecting my period to be super heavy this month since I was suppose to get it at the end of march but the bcp's delayed it nearly 2 weeks. Its going to be a fun one :wacko:


----------



## desperate4567

Springy said:


> My estrogen after being on the pill was a whopping 23!!!!
> 
> They said that was expected after being on the pill for 4 weeks straight and said it will go up but also may explain my increase in headaches - normally I have none!

I had the same problem. I had to take provera and when on day 2 my estrogen level was 24. Man did I have headaches, I still do but being on 2 pills of estrace a day has helped them decrease.


----------



## desperate4567

AFM - This bleeding has been crazy. I haven't bled through a tampon and a pad, ruining panties and pajamas in years!! :wacko:[/QUOTE]

I totally had the same problem! I do hope that we have + with the FET. Maybe it is what we needed.


----------



## Kelly9

I had bleeding through with my first two bleeds after loosing my daughter but that was a different situation obviously. I haven't been able to use tampons yet so am hoping this cycle is nicer to me but doubt it will be.


----------



## Buster1

Kelly I'm sorry you're hurting so badly. I hope it ends very soon. Is there anything the clinic can do for you?

Springy I hope those headaches are getting better.

Babydrms that bleeding sounds terrible. I'm sorry you have to deal with that on top of the meds making you feel sick. I hope it passes real soon.

Welcome to the thread Wanting. I hope the clinic gave you some answers as to what's going on. I know how stressful it can be just starting this process. I'm a newbie to IVF as well. Wishing you lots of luck with your cycle.

Hope the rest of the ladies are doing well and enjoying their weekend.

AFM the scan went well. It took a little longer than normal because I had to do my trial transfer as well. They had a little trouble with that because I have a tilted uterus. So they told me to get dressed go and drink some water as it might work better with me having a full bladder. And it did once I had the full bladder the trial transfer went off without a hitch. So I got the phone call this afternoon that everything looked great and my bloodwork was perfect and I could go ahead and start stimming tonight. And I did my first shots of Follistem and Menopur at 7pm tonight. I'm happy to say that the injections didn't hurt at all. (they did sting a little bit after I did them but only for a few minutes) I was a little clumsey getting everything togetherl, but I'm sure I'll get better as time goes on. So I'm happy to be getting things started and I really feel like I'm finally on my way to hopefully getting a BFP this cycle.


----------



## Springy

Buster - sounds like my night! I did mine at 730pm!! I had issues with the reconstitution of the luveris but no issues with the actual injections. Hoping tomorrow I'll have better luck with the mixing for luveris as I didn't get the full dose tonight!!!! Hope that isn't too much of an issue!!!!!!


----------



## WantingAChild

Thanks again for the words of wisdom!! I am just so nervous about the entire process....which is to be expected I'm sure. Hopefully, this will not be AF and she will show up soon! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Buster1

Springy said:


> Buster - sounds like my night! I did mine at 730pm!! I had issues with the reconstitution of the luveris but no issues with the actual injections. Hoping tomorrow I'll have better luck with the mixing for luveris as I didn't get the full dose tonight!!!! Hope that isn't too much of an issue!!!!!!

I hope I do better tomorrw. I don't want to be this clumsy when I have to my shots in the airplane bathroom while I'm working. (Yuck) Not my first choice but we do what we have to do to get that BFP. I hope things go better with your mixing tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

You'll get better at mixing the shots, you'll be a pro in no time. 

Well house is all set up for my sons first (well second but he was to young last year) egg hunt. I am super excited. 

I'm still feeling crappy but not as bad as earlier though it comes and goes. Hoping tomorrow is good cause we have lots of people to see and such.


----------



## ewwg12345

Buster and Springy- Hooray for starting injections! Don't worry about it, you'll be pros by the end! :) My first night I was *so* nervous the whole process took me like 40 minutes to do 2 shots...by the end I could do three shots in like 15 minutes! The mixing was the most nerve-wracking to me initially, but you get the hang of it.

Babydrmrs - You are a trooper doing your shots all over creation! :) I think I could do the stims that way at this point, but the PIO is a big PITA (literally!) and I'm not sure I could do it!

WantingAChild - A belated welcome! :) This is such a nice group, everyone is very supportive. This is my first cycle as well, I am hopefully doing ET tomorrow...if you have any questions just ask, everyone is super helpful! :)

Kelly9- Hope the egg hunt went well, and that you are feeling better!

Thank you all for your kind messages! I took a break from B&B this weekend and tried to keep busy with other things...acupuncture, shopping for a friend's wedding dress, and Easter festivities. My acupuncturist said to eat lots of red meat, so DH made me a big steak, yum! We also had lamb for Easter at a friend's house, double yum. No call from the RE yet so I am *hoping* this means some of my little embryos have passed the PGD test and are chugging along nicely! :) I'll start eating pineapple core tomorrow, I guess it can't hurt...! I am *not* enjoying the PIO shots (I get such horrible muscle cramps the day after), or the steroid pills (give me panic attacks), but I guess it is all worth it if this works, right?

x Emma


----------



## Kelly9

I do feel better though I haven't had a day where I've been 100% since loosing Hannah. If it's not one thing it's another. I don't suspect with all the drugs I'm taking that I'll be better till it's over then if it works I'll have like a week or two at most before the nausea sets in.


----------



## marie44

babydrms said:


> Meh, I did them at the movies, in my car, at work...I don't really care anymore. Obviously I'd prefer to be at home but it doesn't always work out that way. Hopefully, you will have ten days of injections and this nightmare will be over for you.

Lol! I thought i was hardcore doing it a public bathroom & at work a few times but that was it. I learned to take my time even if someone is pounding on the door to get in. I rushed one time & had a huge bruise for a week. It does make you feel like a drug addict though.


----------



## Springy

I was much better with the mixing the past two days - but I always seem to end up with less than a full mL in the syringe to inject in me - is that normal? I'm going to ask tomorrow - I feel like I only dropped a few drops as I tried to get an air bubble out.

I have had bad headaches & exhaustion the past two days. Not sure if it is all the stress of things and that is causing it or if it is the drugs ... but I could go to bed now at 8:15 and probably sleep till morning!!!

Marie - how are you feeling? When is your next follow up scan?

Emma - how are you doing?

Buster - how are the injections?

Kelly - I think your feelings are totally normal and the only thing that will help you heal is time. Let yourself grieve and just know that having bad days is totally normal :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I have red spotting! Yay! Af should be here tomorrow a day earlier then I thought so that's great. Weird thing is I don't have cramps so hopefully that continues and this af isn't brutal like Im expecting. I'll find out in the next few days when I can start my esterase for my lining. 

I still have lots of bad days lately it's been harder with so many friends baby's being born and others announcing pregnancies. I think Hannah's due date will be so hard to get through if I don't at least have another one growing inside me. This FET is my only shot of being pregnant before that date.


----------



## mrsmax

Kelly :hugs: I have everything crossed. 

Babydrms - you are so brave to do shots anywhere. I have done mine at home and nowhere else so far!!

Springy - good luck with the scan today. I think you are going to be fine :) Let us know!

AFM - only 5 more days of work hopefully before I get 2 weeks off for the treatments, TWW and some R&R!! Stil scared of tomorrows stimming scan - but trying to put it out of my mind.


----------



## Springy

Kelly - glad to hear you are able to get this cycle underway :thumbup:

Scan went ok this AM. Considering it was only on day 4 I was not surprised by the results they were all still really small - one side they were all under 0.8 and on the other side they were all under 0.9. I'm back on Thursday and I'll continue with the meds as directed unless they call me to tell me otherwise later this afternoon.


----------



## sweetcurly79

Hi ladies,
I would like to join the April team!

A little bit about me. I am 32, my DH is 30. have been diagnosed with low ovarian reserve (AMH 1.2, FSH 10.6) and 2 intramural fibroids in the way.

We jumped right away into IVF after 2 years ttc. And this is day 5 of stimming for me. I am on 500 Follistim and 0.2 low dose HCG daily. I am hoping for the best for all of us!!!:hugs:


----------



## Springy

Hi Sweetcurly!

Welcome :hi: I am on day 4 of stimming so we're right around one another!


----------



## sweetcurly79

Great to hear that I have an IVF buddy!

What drugs are you on for stimming? Did you already go through a scan?


----------



## Springy

sweetcurly79 said:


> Great to hear that I have an IVF buddy!
> 
> What drugs are you on for stimming? Did you already go through a scan?

I had a baseline scan on Thursday of last week. They saw 11 resting follicles on my left and 9 resting ones on my right all under 0.4. I started Gonal F (150 IU) + Luveris (75 IU) on Saturday and I had a scan today. All they told me this morning was that they were all around 0.9 and 0.8 so not sure how many. I'm going to ask this afternoon when they call about my estrogen level and to confirm my medications for tonight.

Essentially I'm back every other day now or daily if they tell me till my retrieval ....


----------



## ewwg12345

Welcome Sweetcurly! :)

Springy - sounds like you are coming along fine. The scans are kind of fun, to see the "results" of all those shots!

Kelly - I really hope this cycle will be it for you, you deserve it! Due dates are so hard, but you have this cycle to look forward to and we are all pulling for you! x

I just found out I am having a transfer today, hooray! I was nervous as they didn't call until after 11AM, but I came out of my acupuncture appointment and had a voicemail telling me to come for transfer at 2:45! :) I didn't get to talk to them so I don't know if we have more than one embryo that passed PGD or not, but I am just *so* thankful to be able to make it to transfer! Wish me luck, I'll try to post again later.
x Emma


----------



## Kelly9

Emma keep us updated on your embies! 

The witch showed first thing this morning I just called it in to my clinic. Hopefully I'll her back today or tomorrow on the next step. I am really hoping they rebook my lining scan a few days earlier and not keep it April 30th since my period showed a few days sooner. If they do I may even have transfer April 30. They were suppose to scan me two weeks after starting the lining meds but if I start them cd4 then two weeks later would put me at April 26 which is a 4 day difference. Keeping my fingers so tightly crossed. 

I just realized I do fit in with the April title of this thread cause even if transfer is the 1st or 2nd of may my fertilization day would be the 29 or 30th of april so I just squeak by.


----------



## Springy

Great news Emma!!! Can't wait to hear how many you transfer :) 

Kelly - you fit into this thread regardless of your actual transfer date :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks springy :) but it's still nice to know I fit into the criteria too. I was going to ask for a name amendment to include may till I realized I still squeak by. It kind of sucks being the last one to transfer and test I wish I was with all you girls around the 18th of April for collection.


----------



## Buster1

Yay Emma. Can't wait to hear how your transfer went.

Kelly, I'm glad af is here so you can get on with this cycle. Really hoping this is it for you, because you deserve it.

Springy glad your ultrasound went well today.

Welcome Sweetcurly I'm on day 4 of stimming as well.

To all the other lovely ladies on this thread I hope you are all doing well and had a great day.

AFM day 4 of stimming. The shots aren't too bad. Decided to give myself the shots in my thigh today instead of my stomach and one of the shots I did got a little too close to the muscle and now my thigh is sore (ouch) Won't make that mistake tomorrow. LOL Had to do last nights shot at work in the airplane bathroom. That was fun...NOT. Hopefull I'll only have a couple more nights where I will be working while stimming. Have my blood work and ultrasound tomorrow morning so it will be interesting to see what's going on in there.


----------



## Kelly9

I used to do shots in my car in random places like at work or the mall or appointments lol. 

I hope it works, it would go a long way to restoring some of that happiness I used to have. It's depressing when you think about it and realize you're not happy even if you love your husband and son etc. I just feel broken sometimes like I don't know how to be happy again.


----------



## mrsmax

Wow - loads happening here. First :wave: newbie. 

Kelly - I started the thread and gave it the title - please ignore it! I was jsut desperate for people going through this roughly at the same time as me, which you are :hugs: Happy to change it if you want though.

Emma - That is great news :happydance: Good luck today. 

AFM - first progres scan at Day 7 of stimmming and considering my low AMH I am delighted. I have 13 follies (maybe a few more as my ovary was hiding). 7 of them are more thn 10mm. My lining is 8.7. The nurses were very pleased. They have aksed me to come in with a full bladder on Friday so they can see if there are any others hiding with my ovary!!! I was so scared I wouldnt respond to the drugs with my low AMH that today I feel like a little milestone has been crossed. :kiss:


----------



## sweetcurly79

I got my scan today too. They counted 7 follicles with an average size of 9-13 mm. I don't know what happened as 2 days ago another doc:shrug: counted 10...Did the 3 not further develop?? :-\

So, count is on the low side but doc was positive.


----------



## mrsmax

sweetcurly - we must be about the same time. Funny, I got 7 over 10mm and they were ecstatic!! :shrug: If your ER wednesday?


----------



## sweetcurly79

Mrsmax, yes! It is!

I had originally thought that the number 7 was low. I was almost getting discouraged. I am glad we are together in this!!


----------



## Springy

You ladies still have a week so you may end up with more follicles develop and pop up out of nowhere! Lots of time still :)

Our clinic aims for 8 to 12 eggs so if you have low AMH and you have 7 right now then you're doing swimmingly ;)


----------



## mrsmax

Mine is Tuesday - so just one step ahead of you. Dont be discouraged - you could have 10 or 11 by then :kiss: When is your next scan? Mine is Friday so will let you know how that goes.


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks Springy - I am happy about it. I think the key is to be guided by your clinic and dont compare with other people (easier said than done).


----------



## sweetcurly79

My next scan is tomorrow morning! I will keep you posted!!


----------



## mrsmax

wow - do you have one every day? Are in the US?


----------



## Springy

My scans are every other day right now and as I get closer they become everyday. I am imagining I will go Thursday & Saturday and then start the daily routine then ....


----------



## sweetcurly79

I have daily scans and blood draws, so I am following these eggs really closely...


----------



## ewwg12345

Mrsmax - 13 follies is great, and your lining is perfect! It sounds like you are responding really well to the drugs. You still have a week to go, so you should be in great shape for your retrieval!

Sweetcurly - 7 large follies is fine, and I bet both you and Mrsmax have others in there that they just aren't focusing on. I never had them measure more than 4 or 5 on a side, so was expecting to get 10 eggs max...and when it came time to retrieve, they got 20! Those follicles can be sneaky! :)

So many of you are just a week or so from retrieval, so exciting!!

AFM, the transfer went really well! They transfered two hatching blastocysts, and I just learned that they have frozen an additional two blasts! So now we wait...not much to do now, but I feel so lucky and blessed to have made it this far! Hopefully we'll have good news next week (official test is on Thursday...!)

x Emma


----------



## Kelly9

Some follies can have more then one egg to. Those numbers all sound good.

Emma yay for pupo, when are you testing/clinic testing? We'll all be living vicariously through you now. 

I'm hear just waiting for more days to pass.


----------



## Springy

Emma - awesome news!!!!! 2 now and 2 for later :happydance:

Sweetcurly - good luck with the scan tomorrow!

AFM I have another scan tomorrow, hoping to see some progress and I think I'll be adding in the 3rd injection as of tomorrow, adding in the certrotide / orgalutran. Think I might be feeling my ovaries but I could also be just gassy .... :haha:


----------



## Buster1

Mrsmax and Sweetcurly your numbers sound great. Looks like everything is right on track for you guys.

Kelly I know waiting is tough but I have a good feeling about you for this cycle. I think this could be it for you.

Emma glad the transfer went well, I hope the time before your testing flies by for you.

Babydrms How ya doing hun? Hope all is ok.

To all the other lovely ladies out there hope you are doing well.

AFM did scan and blood work today. All seems to be going well. She said the lining looked good and told me the numbers on the folicles but I can't remember. I'm so tired that I don't know which way is up. LOL I started my Ganirelix this morning. So that's in addition to the 300mg of Follistem and 75mg of Menopur in the evening. I go back in on Friday for more blood work. But I think I'm starting to get bloated from the meds. Feeling a little uncomfortable in the mid section right about now. LOL


----------



## Kelly9

I am soooo happy I don't have to do stimms for this cycle! I don't miss feeling bloated and the OHSS after and being in the hospital plus I didn't fully recover ovary size wise till after I'd lost Hannah. It'll be nice to know whatever symptoms I'm feeling after transfer could be pg related, it will make symptom spotting a bit easier though the progesterone usually interferes.

Buster I sure hope you're right, but whose going to tell me "naw I don't think it's your cycle this time, just got a feeling" lol. At least I wouldn't like someone to say that. Our doc seems to think that it'll work for us so long as the embies are good since I obviously have no issues getting and staying pregnant. I sure hope he's right. God I just can't wait to know for sure, so I can begin my 9 months of worrying :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry if I sound like a broken record as of late. I'm just eager to be where some of you are, I feel so behind and I'm impatient at the best of times but even worse so since our loss. I"m a down right out bitch these days and I don't even mean to be, it's not my character to be like that and it bugs me.

Babydrms, where are ya? You've disappeared on me and I NEEEEEED you, since you're a few days ahead of me. YOu started lining meds on cd4 after your withdrawal bleed right?


----------



## sweetcurly79

Oh well, here I am, back with updates from my scan. Today doc counted 6 nicely sized (~10-13mm) follicles on my left ovary and 4 in my right (-8-13mm). So, a total of 10! I am feeling more positive about this whole thing. They told me that they expect a growth of 2mm/day and would like to retrieve at a size of ~20mm. Retrieval day should be either Tuesday or Wednesday. It seems we are on track!


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies! I am back from my scan, like sweetcurly :)

I am responding "slowly" .... all of my follicles are still under 1.0! I have 4 dominant ones on one side and 3 dominant ones on the other side with those dominant 7 being around 0.9 - 1.0 and then I have a LOT of other small ones. I am going to ask this afternoon when they call me what the chances are that some of the others will catch up as I really want 10 to 12 good sized follicles!!!

Oh and my lining is 0.6 and she said the like to see 0.7 - 0.8 around retreival so I'm getting there too!

I am not yet taking the certrotide ....


----------



## sweetcurly79

They just called me to tell me to start cetrotide tonight. One more injection!:dohh:


----------



## babydrms

Hi Kelly, I'm around just been reading mostly because my hands have been hurting from my RA (and I can't take Ibuprofen because it thins the lining). I have a scan tomorrow...Currently wearing one Vivelle patch (upped to two tomorrow) and taking 5 units of Lurpon daily. Not much else to report. 

Everybody sounds like they are making great progress...FET protocol kind of sucks, boring, not as much to occupy your time and takes longer.


----------



## Springy

Missed you Ambre!!!! :hugs:

Sweetcurly - They think I'll be adding in the certrotide tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

good scan news ladies! 

I have some good news too, I start my esterase tomorrow! And my scan has been moved from April 30th to April 26th which means transfer will be anywhere from the 27th-30th of april which means I squeak by into April!!! I'm excited. If my lining responds well then transfer (like it did for our fresh cycle) could be the day after my scan, the same day as you babydrms.


----------



## marie44

Babydrms - so funny you miss all the needles, i guess it would seem less eventful with FET but you skip a lot of hard parts though.
Kelly - your ET day keeps getting closer!

AFM - It's officially twins! I heard 2 hbs & saw 2 fps! One is 2 days behind the other but still within the normal range. I never imagined there would be 2 but it is so exciting.


----------



## Buster1

Huge Congrats on your twins Marie. So happy for you. :happydance:

Kelly you are moving right along. Your transfer day will be here before you know it.

Babydrms sorry your RA is giving you trouble and not being able to take anything for it must be difficult. Hopefully the pain won't stay around and you can get some relief. Hang in there lady. :hugs:

Sweetcurly I know how you feel about adding in another shot. I started my Ganirelix on Wednesday morning. And Springy I know you're not that far behind with adding in another shot as well.

Hope all the ladies on here had a good day today.

AFM Getting ready to go back to work tomorrow, I'm just so tired. :sleep: I thought about calling out but I really need to save those in case retreival and transfer run into one of my last two work trips. Plus I have to go in for monintoring first thing in the morning. It makes for such a long day. Oh well this will all be worth it if I get that BFP. Wishing all you ladies lots of luck and will speak with you soon :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Marie great news on twins! I hope I follow in your footsteps.

Babydrms, RA must suck, I surely hope it stops hurting so much for you soon. 

Something cute from my son tonight: 

Me: do you have to go poo poo? Him: No.
Me: Do you have to go pee pee? Him: No.
Me: do you understand what I'm saying? Him: No.
Me: Skyler it's night night time Him: No. 

lol, it was so cute him talking in his little boy voice :cloud9: he's the reason I get out of bed every morning and get on with my day.


----------



## Springy

Great news Kelly - there will be LOTS of us in the dreaded TWW together :haha:

Buster - hope the trip isn't too bad today and I agree, better to save your days off for around retrieval / transfer time! Are you taking anytime off / resting at all after transfer? How was your scan today?

Sweetcurly - how was this mornings scan?

AFM - scan this AM showed improvement over yesterday. I have 8 on my left and 6 on my right, again with lots of other small ones which could still catch up! They sent me home with the cetrotide and they are thinking that I will add that in today, first one being in the afternoon today and then again tomorrow morning and then daily in the AM after that. What pisses me off about the cetrotide is that it is a full mL yet I'm only using 0.5 mL so I'm throwing $60 in the garbage everyday :growlmad: BUT hopefully only about 5 days of that then they will do retrieval!!!


----------



## sweetcurly79

Springy, I was finally given a day off of scans and blood draws!
I will be in tomorrow morning though. I am injecting cetrotide only once a day and at night. To tell you the truth, the first shot has not been very pleasant. I had a little skin reaction to it, but it fade away quite quickly (~2 hours or so). Probably it is just because of my dexterity with a needle larger than what I had been used to. Will have more news tomorrow morning though!


----------



## Springy

How much of the dose are you on? I am only on 1/2 a mL of it so hopefully it doesn't burn going in and doesn't give me a reaction!!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Happy Friday 13th everyone! :)

Marie - wow, congrats on the twins! That is so exciting!

It sounds like everyone is coming along nicely, looking forward to all the updates as you get to your retrievals! :)

Nothing to report on my end...I am 3 days post transfer, trying to stay off the computer and not analyze every little twinge in my belly! :) Official beta test is Thursday the 19th, but I might cave and take on a day or two before...I hate the idea of getting bad news over the phone at work and having no idea it is coming, does that make sense? Then again, I am afraid of taking an HPT as well. So maybe I'll just try to keep myself occupied until next Thursday. Waiting is no fun! :(


----------



## Kelly9

Friday the 13th is not a happy day for me. We lost our Daughter Jan Friday the 13th so I've been on the down low all day. It's been three months today since it all happened :cry:

I have two nice bruises on my belly from my suprefact injections.

What does cetrotide do?

SPring will your collection still be the 18th? If I transfer on the 27th my "collection" day would be april 24 only 6 days behind you! But if they do it on the 30th I'll be 9 days behind so I will be able to ride out a couple of days in the tww with some of you! Yay for company!


----------



## ewwg12345

Kelly, I am so sorry about my comment, I did not know that the 13th was the day of your loss. :( I don't know what to say, I know you must be hurting so much still...3 months is still so fresh. I still think about my (early) losses every day, and the first was over a year ago. I can only begin to imagine how you must feel. You are in my thoughts and I hope you find success this cycle, and the beginning of some new happiness. x


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks Emma and you didn't know so don't even worry about it. This is only a fraction of how sad I'll feel on her due date that day scares me but time keeps on pushing me toward it :(


----------



## Kelly9

But really I suck at trying not to be sad all the time. It's doing my head in. I'm trying to fin a positive outlook on this FET in terms of its success but it's so hard! I must try harder not to be such a downer.


----------



## marie44

Kelly - our success rates for FET are 45-50% which is pretty high. I think your clinic must be in a similar range. I hope it will work for you this time. Sorry you're having such a sad day :(


----------



## Springy

ewwg12345 said:


> Happy Friday 13th everyone! :)
> 
> Marie - wow, congrats on the twins! That is so exciting!
> 
> It sounds like everyone is coming along nicely, looking forward to all the updates as you get to your retrievals! :)
> 
> Nothing to report on my end...I am 3 days post transfer, trying to stay off the computer and not analyze every little twinge in my belly! :) Official beta test is Thursday the 19th, but I might cave and take on a day or two before...I hate the idea of getting bad news over the phone at work and having no idea it is coming, does that make sense? Then again, I am afraid of taking an HPT as well. So maybe I'll just try to keep myself occupied until next Thursday. Waiting is no fun! :(

Its SO hard not to over analyze everything just remember this ... some women (like Marie!) have no symptoms whatsoever and others have tons of symptoms so just ride through the TWW and try not to think about everything as every woman is different. 



Kelly9 said:


> Friday the 13th is not a happy day for me. We lost our Daughter Jan Friday the 13th so I've been on the down low all day. It's been three months today since it all happened :cry:
> 
> I have two nice bruises on my belly from my suprefact injections.
> 
> What does cetrotide do?
> 
> SPring will your collection still be the 18th? If I transfer on the 27th my "collection" day would be april 24 only 6 days behind you! But if they do it on the 30th I'll be 9 days behind so I will be able to ride out a couple of days in the tww with some of you! Yay for company!

Kelly - so sorry about yesterday bringing up all of the emotions again. Hopefully you were able to make it through the day and today is a new day and try to focus on your FET cycle. 

AFM - they are predicting still around the 18th or 19th ... I will know more I think on Monday. Just getting through the weekend before I focus on the retrieval. Honestly this is all not feeling "real" yet. I am sure it will feel more "real" after retrieval but right now I don't think its actually happening! The cetrotide suppresses ovulation, its like orgalutran and I think like suprefact & lupron. Since I wasn't on suprefact / lupron they ensure ovulation doesn't occur by using cetrotide or orgalutran. 

I added in the cetrotide this morning and had no issues with my injection at all! Knock on wood but I have had no issues at all with any injections, no bruising nothing. Fx'd that it continues like this for the last few days!!


----------



## sweetcurly79

Springy, I am on 1ml/day of cetrotide.

I had another scan and blood draw today. Follicle count is up to 12 now. It seems that sizes are not very homogenous though, ranging anywhere from 10-16 mm. They told me that retrieval should be on wed or thurs, but that everything looks good so far!:flower:


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies hope you are all having a good start to your weekend.

Emma hang in there I know the tww must be making you crazy. I have everything crossed that it ends with a BFP

Springy things are moving right along for you. Retrieval day will be here before you know it.

Kelly so sorry Friday what such a hard day for you. Sending you lots of hugs. I loved the converstion between you and your son. It was really cute and put a smile on my face.

Sweetcurly your retrieval day is right around the corner too. So exciting, this thread is really heating up. I hope we get a flood of BFPs coming in here real soon.

To my other ladies out there I hope you are enjoying your weekend!!!

AFM Fridays scan had me a little worried I had 4 really well developed follicles 1 being quite large and 3 that were a little behind in their development. So I had a little talk with those follicles on my way to work and told them that they needed to catch up to the others. LOL And what do you know that talk must have worked because they have caught up to the others and I still have a few other smaller ones that have a chance to grow. So I wll be triggering at 9:30PM tonight and have my retrieval on Monday and transfer on Thursday.


----------



## Kelly9

Things are heating up! 

I didn't have any bruising my first cycle but this time I have one bad bruise and two faint ones but I know I hit blood vessels when I did the injection. Whatever. Going swimming tomorrow with a bunch of friend who don't know we're doing a cycle so I've made up a fib in case anyone asks, just going to say I pinched myself carrying in a big box of cat litter using my tummy as support lol. 

I'm on suprefact I just haven't heard of cetrotide before. I'm also on 1ml, I think I'll be decreasing to .5ml soon but the clinic hasn't told me when or returned my phone call so hopefully I'll hear back in a day or two. I won't have enough suprefact or needles to get me to my scan otherwise.


----------



## mrsmax

Buster and Sweetcurly - yay! It is all coming together. 

Sorry have been MIA - been reading all your posts but too busy to post myself preparing to have 2 weeks off work. Been crazy busy. Last day working is tomorrow - but get to work from home so that takes the pressure of a bit. 

I had my second scan on Friday - I didnt catch the numbers, but they found 3 good ones that were hiding last time (did a belly scan to see these). there is also a cluster of ones that might come up. I guess I have 10 good ones and 6 little ones - not sure :shrug: Nurses seemed happy though so I will be too.

Trigger shot 9.30pm tonight (24 hours behind you Buster!)

Happy Sunday peeps :dust:


----------



## desperate4567

Hey everyone! Glad everyone is moving along. I have been so busy at work and school (why did i decide to go back and continue my schooling?) I work today and then off work just under 2 weeks.....yeah. My FET is wednesday 4/18. Start Progesterone shots this AM. So glad to have TWW buddies.


----------



## sweetcurly79

Yes, getting there!:happydance:

My trigger shot will probably be tom night. They'd like to see them grow a little bit more. They seemed huge to me today and they did not even bother to count them. I guess that the count estimate gets very inaccurate as follicles get bigger.


----------



## mrsmax

feeling nervous and tearful and like this is never going to work. Must be thr drugs and the emotion of it all. Triiger in 2 hours 30 minutes....


----------



## Springy

desperate - I hear you .... I'm in the same position and daily I question WHY I"m doing this to myself!! I have a major group project this semester and it is due in the next two weeks. I had my part done weeks ago to avoid rushing at this point in time and I just got "assigned" another section :growlmad: What are you back in school for?

MrsMax - your feelings are TOTALLY normal. THIS WILL WORK, only positive attitudes ok?! 

Sweetcurly - very exciting!! I was told today my retrieval will be Thursday at the earliest maybe even Friday. Mine are growing slowly .... but I'm reminding myself slow and steady wins the race!

Buster how was trigger?

I don't think I posted in here, think it was a different thread and my journal but I have a dominant pack of 9 follicles that are between 1.3 and 1.5 and then have another 6 or 7 that are 1.0 to 1.2 so they think by the time we get to retrieval all of them will be mature :happydance: My estrogen is also around 3500 which is good she said!


----------



## mrsmax

Sorry Springy - PMA only from now on :blush:

So pleased your follies are gowing steadily


----------



## Buster1

Mrsmax you are right behind me 1 hour til your trigger. Good luck hun.

Springy you're right slow and steady wins the race. It sounds like your cycle is going well.

Desperate good luck with the FET. Doing this and going to school is not easy. I admire you and Springy for doing it. Again good luck on Wednesday.

Sweetcurly trigger tomorrow you must be getting excited. Good luck to you on Wedensday as well.

Marie hope you and your two beans are doing well.

Kelly hope you had a good day today.

AFM had blood work early this morning and just getting ready for retrieval tomorrow. I'm excited and nervous all at the sametime. I'm looking forward to Tuesday because it will be the first time in a couple of weeks where I don't have to be up at the crack of dawn and I may just sleep the whole day away. LOL


----------



## desperate4567

Springy said:


> desperate - I hear you .... I'm in the same position and daily I question WHY I"m doing this to myself!! I have a major group project this semester and it is due in the next two weeks. I had my part done weeks ago to avoid rushing at this point in time and I just got "assigned" another section :growlmad: What are you back in school for?
> 
> MrsMax - your feelings are TOTALLY normal. THIS WILL WORK, only positive attitudes ok?!
> 
> Sweetcurly - very exciting!! I was told today my retrieval will be Thursday at the earliest maybe even Friday. Mine are growing slowly .... but I'm reminding myself slow and steady wins the race!
> 
> Buster how was trigger?
> 
> I don't think I posted in here, think it was a different thread and my journal but I have a dominant pack of 9 follicles that are between 1.3 and 1.5 and then have another 6 or 7 that are 1.0 to 1.2 so they think by the time we get to retrieval all of them will be mature :happydance: My estrogen is also around 3500 which is good she said!

I am going back to school for by BSN of Nursing. I should have just finished it a few years ago after getting my RN. Oh well. I will be at least 1/2 way done before having kids.


----------



## Kelly9

^ lol when I was back in school doing my second degree my Bachelors of Nursing, I found out I was pregnant 2 months into starting after being told we'd likely never get pregnant on our own. I was in an accelerated program so it was 20 months straight through no summer break so I delivered my son with 8 months left of school. Ended up back at the hospital for clinical 4 days postpartum after having an episiotomy. I ended up graduating on time with all my friend, I was very proud of myself. If I did it, anyone can!


----------



## mrsmax

Good luck today Buster!!

Springy - how was today's scan?

I did my trigger bang on time last night - was terrified I would get it wrong, but all fine. Feel fine today - was expecting to feel poorly or bloated...

less than 24 hours to go until retrieval!!!!!!


----------



## sweetcurly79

Just got back from scan, again.

It seems to me they are planning on a Thurs retrieval rather than a Wed one. But. I'll know more this afternoon.

No matter what, few days and we'll start talking about embies rather than follicles!:winkwink:


----------



## ewwg12345

Buster - Good luck today, hope you get lots of eggs!

Good luck to everyone triggering in the coming days...now the exciting part starts! Thinking of you all! :)

Nothing new here, still just waiting...

Emma


----------



## mrsmax

Hi Emma - thanks. How many DPO are you now?


----------



## Springy

Desperate - good luck with finishing that up! It will feel like such an accomplishment when it is done. I am doing my Master of Science in Biotechnology and I have 3 classes left :happydance:

MrsMax - glad to hear the trigger went well and SO excited to hear about your retrieval in less than 24 hours!

Sweetcurly - looks like we're on the exact same schedule - I was told this AM to expect a Thursday retrieval. Mrs Max, you and I can all survive the dreaded TWW together!!!

Emma how are you feeling?

Kelly - how is the estrace coming along?


----------



## Sharkey

Hello Girlies, have been following this thread for quite some time now!!! Have been posting In the Liverpool Womens thread only & Just thought I would come on here and give Mrs Max and others with low AMH some encouragement! A little bit about me - 31yrs, I have one blocked left tube & the right tube removed due to a ruptured ectopic & 3 m/c, I also have an AMH of 0.00 / OH - no fertility Issues. I had my EC this morning and they were only expecting 3 good sized follicles but when I woke from sedation we were told that we actually had 7 eggs from the retrieval..... At this moment In time we are still In shock, just praying that we get a good fertilisation report In the morning x Will keep you all posted & good luck to you all  x


----------



## Springy

Sharkey - welcome!! Glad to hear you had a positive outcome from your EC and definitely keep us all posted on your progress through the rest of the dreaded two week wait!


----------



## ewwg12345

MrsMax - Good luck with your retrieval tomorrow! I hope you get boatloads of nice, mature eggs! :)

Sweetcurly and Springy - You are both going to be exactly 2 weeks behind me in your scheduling! Hopefully all of us will have beautiful babies come Christmas/New Years! :thumbup: Good luck for your triggers (tomorrow, right?)...it is really not that bad, I was so nervous about it but DH did I good job and I didn't even feel the needle! 

Welcome Sharkey! :flower:

I am feeling fine, kinda tired, mostly feeling stiff when I walk and sit from the PIO injections. Iam 11DPO, or 6dp5dt. I have been having some poking sensations on the left/center side of my tummy since 2dp5dt, so I am hoping that is where my little guys are "stuck"! :) I have had to pee a lot more than normal (waking up at least once a night), and I have a bunch of clear/white CM...I am trying not to read into it, as it is likely all due to the progesterone, but I do usually feel more crampy by now in my "normal" cycles so I am hoping that is a good sign!

See how good I am doing at not symptom spotting? :haha:

x Emma


----------



## Sharkey

Quick question, at EC do they take follicles that aren't the right size / matured enough or leave them In the ovaries?? x


----------



## sweetcurly79

Hcg shot is tonight at 9.30pm!!! :thumbup:

ER is on Wed morning at 9:15am. :nope:

Getting excited!


----------



## Springy

Excellent Sweetcurly!!!

Buster - how did it go??

Sharkey - I was told today that my doctor would aspirate anything that she could see. So right now I am sitting with 20 follicles showing on ultrasound, but some of those are small but they will aspirate them anyway.


----------



## Kelly9

They took all mine I got 20 eggs 15 were mature. 

Those of you with collection on thursday will only be 5-7 days ahead of me!


----------



## Kelly9

Emma did you hear back about how many embies survived the PGD testing?


----------



## Kelly9

and for the love of god emma when are you testing?


----------



## Buster1

Hi ladies
All went well today. We got 6 eggs now I just have to wait til tomorrow to see how they're doing. Feeling ok and ready for transfer on Thursday. Good luck to those who are triggering and going to egg retrieval within the next few days.


----------



## sweetcurly79

Trigger shot went so smooth I could not believe I was done with it. Probably, after the incredible number of shots, you become pretty much insensitive. Good luck for tonight Springy! I will post back tomorrow after ER!


----------



## Springy

Sadly I am being taken out another day so I am triggering tomorrow for a Friday retrieval. They told me because of the BCP at the start I was a very slow responder but am moving along nicely in the last 5 or 6 days.

Buster - fingers crossed for the transfer! Does that make it a day 3 transfer? Do you have the option of doing day 5?


----------



## ewwg12345

Buster - Good luck with transfer on Thursday!

Sweetcurly - Glad the trigger wasn't too bad...this process def makes us less easily shocked by needles! :) Good luck for your retrieval!

Springy - Sorry you are having to hold off a day, but that will just give your follicles an extra day to get good and mature! Friday will be here before you know it.

Kelly - I had 15 eggs fertilize of the 20 collected, and on day 3 for biopsy 14 were looking "good enough" to test. Of those, 7 passed the FISH testing, and 7 failed. So they put back the best two on day 5 (they were hatching blasts graded 6BB, whatever that means), then watched the remaining 5 for another day. In the end they froze two on day six. 

I am debating testing tomorrow morning, the day before my beta on Thursday...I was freaking out because yesterday afternoon and this AM I had a bit of light brown spotting when I wiped! :( It seems too late to me for it to be implantation, but I asked the nurse today and she said this could indicate implantation that happened Sunday or Monday, and the old blood is just working its way out. She also looked at my first luteal blood results, and said my progesterone is high enough (49) that I should not be able to get a period right now until I stop the PIO shots. She said it looked good for me (but don't they always say that??). Then today I've been very nauseuous, so I just don't know what to think! I only have one test, a CB digi, and am kind of terrified to use it. :(

x
Emma


----------



## Springy

Emma - spotting throughout the first trimester is totally normal so don't read too much into the spotting. Personally I will be testing before my beta as I don't want the phone call from some random nurse to be the way I find out....so if you don't want to test tomorrow I say test morning of your beta at a minimum :) And nausea is a VERY good sign!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## marie44

Buster - hope you get a good fertilization report. I was a 3d transfer too so nothing wrong with that.

Springy - can't wait to see how many eggs you get.

Emma- i was scared to test too & pretty much waited for the beta results. Everyone is different though. I said i would test the morning of the beta but i didn't think i'd make it through the day if it was negative so i just waited. Could be late implantation bleedeing like they said. I know some women that had it & got a bfp so don't lose the pma yet.

AFM - nothing new, i am 7 weeks pg today. I have another scan thursday.
Can't wait for some BFPs on this thread. Mrs.max are you triggering soon?


----------



## Springy

Thanks Marie! MrsMax triggered the other day - her retrieval is today!! Can't wait for her update!!!!


----------



## mrsmax

Just quick. I got seven eggs. They said they were good. Not sure if that means mature. Wanted eight. Not sure how I feel as thought I had more follies . happy I guess just hope fertilization report is good. Back On proper tomorrow.


----------



## Buster1

Sweetcurly glad trigger went well for you. Almost time for retrieval good luck!!!

Springy hang in there, don't worry about them pushing the day back they are just making sure you get the best eggs possible. Not much longer and we are all here cheering you on.

Mrsmax glad your transfer went well. Sounds like you got a good number of eggs (I only had 6) Remember it's quality not quantity. I bet you your eggs are all going to be great.

Emma try not to worry about the spotting (easier said than done) I'm sure everything is going fine. Sending you loads of baby dust.

To all the other lovely ladies on here I hope you are all doing well.

AFM Got the call today that out of my 6 eggs 4 were mature and they all fertilized. Woo Hoo!!! Now I hope they all make it to Thursday. We are doing a 3 day transfer I get the impression that this office doesn't do too many 5 day transfers not so sure as to why. I also started the PIO shots today. Was a little nervous because dh was giving me the shot, but he did a great job. I didn't even feel it. (might have had something to do with the fact that I iced down the area for 5 minutes before doing the shot) It was a little sore after words but nothing too bad. So I'm just trying to relax and enjoy the time off of work that I have (don't have to go back til May 3rd). I plan to put myself on bed rest for Thursday and Friday and take it easy the days after that as I want to give those embies the best chance to make themselves at home. That's all I have for now. Take care ladies and keep up that PMA!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Everyones news is just great! I am so jealous! Still waiting ugh. ALthough not to much longer to go I guess. 9 days till my scan. I wish they'd scan me earlier lol. 

I did a 3 day transfer with my fresh cycle and got pg even though I had plenty of eggs to go to blast. I chose 3 day and will be doing a 3 day again. I just want my babies back inside me. 

Looking forward to some updates tomorrow and springy your clinic just wants to get as many good eggs as possible considering what you've been through so keep yourself busy that extra day and know that they're doing it for the best. How is your lining though? I would assume the bcp's wouldn't affect that?

Babydrms hope you're doing well and the RA isn't hurting as much. Any scans or apts since you've started your cycle?


----------



## mrsmax

Buster - thanks. Well done on 6 fertilisiing - that is great. i will dance around teh living room if we get 6 fertilised. Here's hoping. All being well, we have transfer of Thursday too. Dont know why, but our clinic seem to only do 2 day transfers :shrug:
Sweetcurly - how are you? Is EC tomorrow or today? 

Springy - I wouldnt worry about being put back either. Sounds as though you are going to get lots of good eggs - my clinic seems to go ahead on teh scheduled date regardless so think of it as as positive they are being so flexible if you can :hugs:

Kelly - the waiting must be a nightmare! Time will start gooing quicker soon. 

Emma - good luck testing today!! :dust:

I get my fertilisationm report this morning. Very nervous!!!!


----------



## mrsmax

Got my report - out of the 7 eggs - 4 fertilised. same as you Buster!! Have 2 day transfer tomorrow so fingers crossed a couple make it. 

Buster - I also have until 4th May off work. Does your clinic give you a sick note? Mine offered it and I thought why not! What time is your transfer tomorrow? My appointment is 2pm! Pretty nervous that something bad will happen over night - but keeping the faith and PMA.

Good lcuk everyone else today - I know we have alot happening so will be keepin tuned xx


----------



## Kelly9

Great news mrsmax!

Emma did you test? That's great that you got to freeze some embies. Did they tell you the gender?


----------



## sweetcurly79

Quick update: They retrieved 12 eggs! Now, fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Springy

sweetcurly79 said:


> Quick update: They retrieved 12 eggs! Now, fingers crossed!!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: that is awesome! Rest and relax today and look forward to the update tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

12 eggs is fabulous. 

Emma still waiting to see if there's news from you?


----------



## ewwg12345

MrsMax and Buster - 4 is great, hoping it is your lucky number this time! :)

Sweetcurly - Congrats on your 12 retrieved! That is great, hope you have a fantastic fertilization report tomorrow.

Springy - Do you trigger tonight? You are getting close...!

Kelly - I am not much fun, I didn't end up testing! :( I had to pee twice during the night (PIO makes me pee all the time!!!), and didn't want to deal with doing a test at 3AM...then after that I was worried in the AM that I wouldn't have enough pee to do the test, or that it would be too dilute. I may still do it tomorrow, but I have tons going on at work so I may just keep myself in blissful ignorance until the nurse calls tomorrow afternoon. I am very very nervous, but the spotting has not been seen again since yesterday AM so a bit of hope is creeping back in...!

I promise to let you all know as soon as I know anything! :)

Emma


----------



## desperate4567

Emma good luck. Sounds encouraging.

Had my fet today at 9am. Got home from 2 hour drive and resting since. Praying it works to be my bfp. Can't wait to see how everyone does this week. They said they unfrozen 2 and both grew to 6 and 8 cells. They seemed happy about the progress so i should be too.


----------



## desperate4567

Good luck everyone. Hope this is everyones month. :)


----------



## babydrms

Omgosh - so much activity in here!!

Desperate - rest up, put ur feet in the air or something. (I think DH would have wrapped them around my head after the last one - well if I was that bendy!)

Kelly - I had a scan last week, my lining was 8.4 but my e2 was only 77 so they added estrace per vagina :dohh: Going for another scan Friday)

Mrsmaxx and Buster - good luck with your transfers, sounds like things are going well. 

Sweetcurly - rest up, can't wait to hear about your fertilization report. 

Emma - good luck tomorrow, FX'd!! 


AFM - same old, same old. Estrogen therapy (lots of it - 4 patches and estrace twice daily) and Lupron...:coffee: Scan on Friday.

Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## Springy

Babydrmrs - I'm on estrace vaginally as well starting after retrieval!

AFM - just did my trigger shot - EASY PEASY! All set for retrieval on Friday.


----------



## Buster1

mrsmax said:


> Got my report - out of the 7 eggs - 4 fertilised. same as you Buster!! Have 2 day transfer tomorrow so fingers crossed a couple make it.
> 
> Buster - I also have until 4th May off work. Does your clinic give you a sick note? Mine offered it and I thought why not! What time is your transfer tomorrow? My appointment is 2pm! Pretty nervous that something bad will happen over night - but keeping the faith and PMA.
> 
> Good lcuk everyone else today - I know we have alot happening so will be keepin tuned xx

Hey Mrsmax looks like we're going to be transfer buddies, hopefully moving on to be bump buddies. My appointment is at 11am but they want me at the office at 10:30am I'm nervous like you that something could happen to the embryos before I get there tomorrow.

I'm a flight attendant so they don't take doctors notes my choices are to try and go out on short term disability, try and work my schedule around by trading trips and using PTO or take a month off without pay. I chose the second option. Which meant I had to work like a crazy person the first 2 weeks of the month to get my hours in. I don't think I would do that again.

Good luck with tomorrow. I plan on doing 48 hours of rest as I want to give the embryos the best chance possible.


----------



## Buster1

Springy yay for trigger hope you get lots of eggs on Friday. Good luck

Desperate glad everything went well today. Rest up and because those embryos are getting ready for the long haul.

Emma I know what you mean about the PIO making you pee. I didn't know it was suppose to do that. I feel like I'm getting up every two hours at night to pee. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you for that BFP.

Babydrms always good to hear from you. I bet your scan on Friday will show lots of good things.

Kelly not too much longer til things really start rolling for you. Wishing you lots of luck with this cycle.

To anyone I missed I hope you are doing well. Take care ladies and will update tomorrow.


----------



## Kelly9

baby - how much esterase were you taking before they added more? Is it usual for that to happen? My clinic doesn't to E2 levels or any blood work if lining is good they go ahead. I started taking 2 mg's total for 4 days then went up to 4mg a day total and in a few more days I'm up to 6 mg's then once lining is good I start progesterone as well and stay on the oral esterase till either af shows/neg hpt or if I'm pregnant I take it till 10 weeks. Mine is oral though.

emma, thats ok that you didn't test but I'll be checking back here tomorrow, everything does sound encouraging.


----------



## Kelly9

Desperate, did they unfreeze your embies the day of transfer? Or the day before, I'm wondering since you said they both had some growth, do you know how many cells each emby lost with the unthaw if they lost any?


----------



## babydrms

Springy said:


> Babydrmrs - I'm on estrace vaginally as well starting after retrieval!
> 
> AFM - just did my trigger shot - EASY PEASY! All set for retrieval on Friday.

TMI Alert


Spoiler
The estrace vaginally is gross - I have teal-green discharge because of the color of the pills and I have to put them in my hooha with my finger. I wish I would remember gloves from work - we have single gloves for when I put my hands in other people's hooha :haha: Atleast the progesterone has an applicator kind of thingy.



Kelly9 said:


> baby - how much esterase were you taking before they added more? Is it usual for that to happen? My clinic doesn't to E2 levels or any blood work if lining is good they go ahead. I started taking 2 mg's total for 4 days then went up to 4mg a day total and in a few more days I'm up to 6 mg's then once lining is good I start progesterone as well and stay on the oral esterase till either af shows/neg hpt or if I'm pregnant I take it till 10 weeks. Mine is oral though.
> 
> emma, thats ok that you didn't test but I'll be checking back here tomorrow, everything does sound encouraging.

Before my blood test, I was only on one patch a day at the time - changed every third day, the nurse said at that point they would like E2 to be over 150, but mine was 77 :shrug: The thing is, now I'm on four patches changed every other day. My guess is I will be off the Estrace after friday. Also, I read a lot of RE's don't care what your E2 is if your lining is good. I did read somewhere that ideal is above 300 for transfer. I also have naturally low E2 anyways, but never lining issues.


----------



## Kelly9

Its interesting, what dose are your patches? My hormones have always been good so I don't worry about it, when I did my fresh cycle my E2 was actually on the higher end for my first follicle scan so they cut back my gonal f. I hope nothing has changed from our loss and the stress and being on bcp's. Do you know what your clinic thinks is ideal in terms of lining thickness for transfer? 

I take the esterase orally but insert the progesterone with my fingers two little balls 3 times a day! It's gross, I have to wear a panty liner the entire time cause of the casings to the balls that come out after insert. I'm going to ask my clinic if I can do 3 balls twice a day to make life easier but we'll see what they say. The progesterone is also super expensive. Thank goodness for insurance for the meds. Are they still thinking april 27th for your transfer? I am desperately hoping that my lining will be super good for my scan on the 26th and that they'll let me transfer on the 27th but it will likely be a day or two later, I think I have to be on the progesterone at least 2 days before transfer putting me at the 28th. I know it's getting closer but all the not knowing till the last minute drives me mad.


----------



## mrsmax

Hi everyone. 

Sweet - congrats on 12 eggs that is perfect!!! You must be over the moon. Masses of luck with the fertilisation report today. Cant wait to hear aout it. 

Desperate - congrats on the FET - must be such a relief when they defrost ok. Grow frosties grow!!

Buster - good luck today my friend. Praying that they are all doing well and the transfer goes smoothly. What a nightmare having to squeeze your hours in. I am lucky that I am the third or 4th person at my work to do IVF and they have all take the full 2 weeks off paid so I get the same. Definitely rest rest rest for 48 hours - that is all I plan to do. 

I have really bad cosntipation though - serious pains in my belly. Just sent DH out for more prune juice - hope it doesnt decide to start working when I have my legs akimbo for the transfer :rofl: For ladies that have doen transfer - how full did you have your bladder?


----------



## desperate4567

Kelly9 said:


> Desperate, did they unfreeze your embies the day of transfer? Or the day before, I'm wondering since you said they both had some growth, do you know how many cells each emby lost with the unthaw if they lost any?

They unfroze them slowly the the day before and left them alone till early on the morning of transfer. They checked them and they are like 3 days not 2. 6 cells and 8 cells. They. Didnt say they lost cells. They said they were growing good. Fingers crossed and praying they stick and grow.


----------



## desperate4567

mrsmax said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Sweet - congrats on 12 eggs that is perfect!!! You must be over the moon. Masses of luck with the fertilisation report today. Cant wait to hear aout it.
> 
> Desperate - congrats on the FET - must be such a relief when they defrost ok. Grow frosties grow!!
> 
> Buster - good luck today my friend. Praying that they are all doing well and the transfer goes smoothly. What a nightmare having to squeeze your hours in. I am lucky that I am the third or 4th person at my work to do IVF and they have all take the full 2 weeks off paid so I get the same. Definitely rest rest rest for 48 hours - that is all I plan to do.
> 
> I have really bad cosntipation though - serious pains in my belly. Just sent DH out for more prune juice - hope it doesnt decide to start working when I have my legs akimbo for the transfer :rofl: For ladies that have doen transfer - how full did you have your bladder?

They asked me not to void for 1 hour before. Not too full that u will burst because u can't pee for at least an hour after the procedure. Just enough so your bladder isnt in the way. Good luck


----------



## sweetcurly79

Just got our fertilization report: out of the 12 retrieved, 5 were mature.

5 were therefore ICSI-ed and 5 fertilized!:baby:

I am not sure what to think. It only takes 1, BUT who knows how many of these 5 will make it. I should probably be happy as I could have had less than that...


----------



## Springy

Babydrmrs - I am on the estrace vaginally as well so I will have fantastic green discharge too in a few days! I am on the prometrium 3 times a day (2 balls each time) and then I am on the estrace 2 times a day (1 pill each time) YAY for hormones ... ugghhh 

Sweetcurly - It is about quality not quantity .... I am not sure if I put it on this thread or in other places but I know 4 ladies in the last 12 months who I have "met" on here and who I have stayed quite close to who all did IVF. All of them had under 9 eggs some as low as 5 retrieved. ALL of them got pregnant, 2 of them with twins! So it only takes ONE or TWO good ones to make your dream come true. 

Kelly - do you not have any scans before transfer? 

Desperate - congrat's on the transfer!! Are you a POAS addict or will you hold off?

MrsMax can't wait for an update after the transfer today. And definitely drink up that prune juice and up your fibre - maybe some fibre one bars or some raisin bran to add to the mix?! How many are you putting back??

Buster - good luck!!! Let us know how many you put back!

As for me ... in limbo land today as I have nothing to do but wait for tomorrow's retrieval! I have to be at the clinic at 7:30 am for my 8:30 am retrieval! I'll update as soon as I can afterwards, should be late afternoon for you UK ladies!


----------



## desperate4567

Sweetcurly 5 is good. I had all my fertilized ones make it. I am sure you will too. 

As for testing, i haven't decided but i am sure i will closer toward the end of tww. When would u test?
"


----------



## mrsmax

Hi ladies. Today has been terrible - but could have been worse I guess. First, my constipation was soooo bad. Drank tons of prune juice and then we headed to the hospital. Every bump in the road was excrutiating. Then we arrived - and lets just say the prune juice worked - however, worked too well and I thought I wasnt going to be able to do transfer.

Then, we had our meeting with the emryologist and he talked and talked but didnt seem to get to the point, He showed us graphs of good embies and graphs of bad ones with lots of fragemntation and we both thought he was going to say ours were too bad to put back. Finally he said 2 were terribly fragmented and useless and 2 were ok - but both had some fragmentation. when we saw them on screen one looked really fragmented to me - and then other one hadnt developed cells in matching pairs - they were 4 cells and 3 cells (about normal i guess for 2 day transfer). I feel like :cry: :cry: though - I can cope with IVF cycle not working but I cant cope if we get rubbish embryos.

Also, the letter they gave me said I had 6 eggs - when they told me 7 :shrug:

So, I have 2 embroys on baord, but cant help like feeling it is all over already...

Sorry for the downer ladies. sweetcurly and Buster - hope you get better luck than me :dust:

I promise to come back tomorrow with better PMA.


----------



## ewwg12345

I just heard, my test was positive! :) The beta is 81, so I will go back on the weekend to have it checked again and make sure it is doubling. Is that low? The doctor said it was fine but I don't have anything to compare it to. I am in shock, I was so scared I almost didn't answer the phone! I know we are not out of the woods yet but it does feel good to have a positive. 

I'll be back to catch up on the thread reply to everyone a bit later, but I had to share the news!!


----------



## Springy

MrsMax - I don't think they would have told you they were fine to put back if they were not so trust the doctors and believe that your embryo's are snuggling back in tight where they belong :hug: :hug: 

Emma - GREAT news! Its not the number, its apparently the rate it doubles at so as long as its doubling that is all that matters! CONGRATULATIONS:thumbup:!


----------



## mrsmax

awesome Emma :happydance: KUP


----------



## sweetcurly79

Emma, that is great news!

We need positive vibes! PMA girls!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

mrsmax they usually don't record any embryos that are being discarded due to quality, we had 11 fertilize of our 15 mature we put two back bringing us down to 9 left over but one didn't make it so they froze 8 embies and thats what was on our letter. Some fragmentation is not bad at all! SO many healthy babies are born to less then perfect embryo's. I only had one perfect 4 (scale of 1-4, 4 being best) then had a bunch of 3.5's some 3's and some 2.5's. 

Emma thats great news! How many dpo were you today for test day? 14? 81 seems like a good number to me. 

Springy, we get a scan after 2 weeks on the esterase then from there they'll tell me when transfer is, if my lining is beautiful and lush then I'm hoping for transfer the next day or possibly on the second day following scan putting transfer on the 27 or 28 but if I need a few more days they will do transfer on the 30th. When I did my fresh cycle my lining responded very well, the techs all complimented me on it lol. So thats what I am hoping for, so that I get my embies on board sooner.

Desperate: at our clinic they thaw the embryo's the morning of transfer it takes a few hours and so long as they have at least half of their cells remaining they are considered viable, so at our clinic they don't wait to see if they're regenerating. I kind of wish they did though. I'm hoping for my top two embies to be thawed and not loose any of their cells. I think I have a 10 cell day 3 embie and then the rest are 8 cells with maybe one or two 7 cell embies, I'm not sure if they'll use the 10cell embie though they didn't last time maybe cause there was fragmentation, but I hope my 10 cell day 3 emby is one of my 3.5's, I can't help but think that if it's 10 cells at day 3 it must be strong.


----------



## Buster1

Emma Congrats that's great news!!!

Mrsmax I know it's scary when they get all techincal when talking about our embryos, but as I believe Springy said trust your doctors. They wouldn't put them back if they didn't think they were any good. Keep up that PMA transfer buddy!! :hugs:

Desperate Sounds like you got some good embryos there. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Springy not much longer now. Your retrieval will be at the same time mine was. Good luck and can't wait to hear all about it.

Sweetcurly 5 is a good number remember quality not quantity.

Kelly and Babydrms hope things are well with you guys.

Marie hope your two little beans are doing well.

Gee I hope I didn't forget anyone but if I did I hope you are doing well too.

AFM transfer is done. Everything went well. We put back 2 near perfect embryos (I think they called them grade 1) I have another 1 that is a grade 2 and the other is a grade 4. Now they don't freeze 1 embryo on its own and they don't freeze grade 4 embryos. So they are going to wait and see if they will both make it to blast and if they do they will freeze the blasts. I have my fingers crossed for that. Anyway it's bed rest for me for the next 48 hours. Dh has taken these 2 days off to help me out which is great so right now were both sitting up in the bed with our laptops taking it easy. Take Care ladies and will talk to you all later. :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Why won't they freeze the one good emby?


----------



## Springy

Kelly - I think she was referring to a day 3 they won't freeze only one. THey will take it to blast and at that point if it is viable they will freeze the lone day 5 blast as opposed to a lone day 3 embryo.


----------



## Buster1

That's a good question. They didn't really say, maybe lab policy. :shrug:


----------



## marie44

Sweet curly - 5 out of 5 is great, dh must have some great swimmers! I got 5 out of 10 so only half.

Emma - congrats! How do you feel? 81 is in the range but probably means it was a late implanter.

Mrs.max - they wouldn't put them back in if they weren't capable of making a baby. My clinic told me they are very concerned about success rates and would never put any in that were not strong enough to make it. Believe in your little ones & enjoy pupo.

Springy - GL tomorrow

Kelly - hang in there, you'll be here soon. How is your lining on the meds?

AFM - twins doing good, heard 2 strong hbs today 140bpm so we are overjoyed.


----------



## babydrms

Kelly - I think they like the lining greater than 12 but less than 20...I will ask tomorrow when I get scanned. I only had low E2 levels on CD3 - the first time I stimmed mt levels got very high. My patches are 0.1. I add PIO injections Sunday. So for five nights before transfer. How many are you going to put back? I don't think mine will grow before transfer like Desperate because they are already fully expanded blasts and they put them back right away. :shrug:

mrsmaxx - Try and enjoy being pupo, I doubt they would have put them back if they weren't worth a try. :hugs:

Emma - Congratulations!! I agree with Springy, the numbers have a very broad range but it sounds like a great starting point.

Buster - yayee for PUPO

Marie - glad to here the twins are doing well.


----------



## desperate4567

Anyone on progesterone 100mg im in olive oil? Both sides on my hips/butt hurt so bad im almost in tears. Ive tried hot and cold. Nothing helps it just keeps getting worse. Any suggestions? I will call my dr in am.


----------



## babydrms

desperate4567 said:


> Anyone on progesterone 100mg im in olive oil? Both sides on my hips/butt hurt so bad im almost in tears. Ive tried hot and cold. Nothing helps it just keeps getting worse. Any suggestions? I will call my dr in am.

No, sorry - I start PIO on Sunday and I'm terrified already...


----------



## Buster1

I'm on PIO in sesame oil and both sides of my hips are sore like I have been working out too hard. I'm sorry you're in so much pain definitely call your doctor to see if they can give you some relief. Good luck hun.


----------



## marie44

Kelly - they told me my lining had to be at least 8 which it was exactly. 

The heating pad on high for 30 min helped me with pio


----------



## desperate4567

Buster1 said:


> I'm on PIO in sesame oil and both sides of my hips are sore like I have been working out too hard. I'm sorry you're in so much pain definitely call your doctor to see if they can give you some relief. Good luck hun.

I was on progesterone in peanut oil last cycle and it doesnt hurt but this kind does


----------



## Kelly9

I know the minimum a lining had to be was 8 but was wondering what the ideal thickness was, let me know baby when you find out. We're putting 2 day 3's back my clinic won't let me have two blasts. They're very stubborn about it though if we end up doing another fresh cycle if this doesn't work I am going to be very firm when I say I want two blasts put back. 

marie great news on the twins, how far along are you now? You should put a ticker up so we know. I am still hoping so hard for twins with our cycle though one will be great as well just so long as it's not an bfn. I am finding it hard to not melt down at the thought of it being negative, the closer to transfer I get the more terrified I am. 

I do vaginal inserts of progesterone so I won't be doing the PIO shots. I know I'll be adding progesterone likely starting after my scan for a day or so before transfer. I guess I'll aim to have a lining of 12 for scan day then, hopefully it responds well. I just wanna know. I'm on day 3 of taking 2 mg's of esterase a day, I guess the patches are done in different units as .1 of a mg seems so little to me.


----------



## desperate4567

marie44 said:


> Kelly - they told me my lining had to be at least 8 which it was exactly.
> 
> The heating pad on high for 30 min helped me with pio


My dr told me i had to have 8 as well or more is fine


----------



## mrsmax

Desperate - that is awesome :headspin: Hope they stick. So strange that you have one perfect embie and they wont store it on its own. Doesnt seem fair to the poor embie :shrug:

The PIO shots sound horrible. I am pleased I just have to shoot mine up my private parts like preseed.

Buster - you on proper bed rest or just taking it easy? I am slobbing in front of sofa. Hope that is ok. 

and ladies - thanks for all our encouragement - you are great. :dust: to you all


----------



## desperate4567

Dr changed me to crinone 2x a day. Hopefully it is good as the shot so i wont feel as bad about having to quit the shots.


----------



## Buster1

Desperate glad you were able to get some relief no one should have to be in pain like that.

Mrsmax lounging on the couch is just fine. I would be doing the same thing except I don't have a bathroom on the main floor of the house (one upstairs and one in the basement) so I chose to stay in my bed room so I don't have worry about going up and down the stairs several times a day. Plus after having to work so hard the first few weeks of this process it's a nice way for me to catch up on my rest. LOL

Well we had a little problem with the PIO shot last night. After dh gave me the shot and took the needle out blood started to go everywhere. We got the bleeding under control but dh was worried that all the medicine came out with the blood, so I put in a call to the doctor on call and he said not to worry and that he just hit a blood vessel while taking the needle out. And there was no reason to give me another dose. I guess there's always excitement with this whole process. I hope tonights shot goes a lot better.


----------



## Kelly9

hitting blood vessels sucks, I have a way/theory to tell in advance if you're going to hit one at least with the sub q injections, when I put the needle to my skin and push slightly if it really pricks and hurts I know there's a blood vessel and so I choose another spot till I find one that doesn't hurt, so far I haven't had anymore bruises or painful injections so it works for me.


----------



## ewwg12345

Buster - Glad to hear your transfer went well! Perfect embryos sounds great! :) Enjoy your bedrest, I hope the wait goes quick for you...you'll be testing before you know it!

Marie - Congrats on the heartbeats, you must be over the moon! 

Babydrmrs - Good luck with the PIO this weekend (yuck) and good luck with your upcoming transfer! It is just around the corner...you must be getting excited now!

Desperate - I hear you on the PIO...I really think it is the worst thing about this whole process but I suppose it is a necessary evil. I am constantly in pain from mine and walk kind of funny because of the pain in my booty! Without a heating pad and tylenol I don't know what I'd do! I found it really really bad the first few days, but the ongoing pain is now better. The injections themselves have become more painful since we've been sticking the same general area repeatedly for two weeks now. I don't use ice (it would cause me to get oil "clumps" under the skin, very painful), but I sit on the heating pad 10 minutes before and 20 minutes after the shot. I lay on the bed and DH does the shot. If you can switch to the crinone all the better! My clinic will only let you do shots, boo.

Kelly - How many days till your transfer? It is soon, right? I've lost track. At any rate, good luck! :)

MrsMax - Enjoy your lazy days on the sofa, I hope your embryos are taking the opportunity to snuggle in!

AFM...Thank you all for your sweet messages! I am still nervous but trying to enjoy it as I wait for beta #2...I still have a touch of light brown spotting in the AM when I wipe (TMI sorry!), but I am trying not to worry about it (or google it!). I've been getting very nauseous the past two mornings, which I find reassuring, though unpleasant. I am hot/cold a lot, especially at night, and my temp is high (between 99 and 100.2), but I am guessing this is just the PIO. I was 14dpo/9dp5dt when they got the 81 beta. I hope I get good numbers for my second beta, then it will start to feel real! :)


----------



## Springy

Hi ladies! Quick update from me. Retrieval went well, they got 12 eggs which I am happy about. Retrieval was easy peasy! Did not feel anything and have spent the day sleeping. Only issue was later in the afternoon after I let the drugs wear off! So took more tylenol and put the heating pad back on and I seem to be ok now!!!

Will update tomorrow when I have my fertilization report! Just sent DH out to get ice cream from Cold Stone Cremery ... Yummy :thumbup:


----------



## Buster1

That's great news Springy. Oh and now I want Cold Stone. LOL


----------



## ewwg12345

Yay Springy! 12 is fantastic. Looking forward to hearing your fertilization report! In the meantime, relax and enjoy that ice cream! :)

Emma


----------



## sweetcurly79

Great to hear everything went fine Springy!


----------



## Buster1

Kelly9 said:


> hitting blood vessels sucks, I have a way/theory to tell in advance if you're going to hit one at least with the sub q injections, when I put the needle to my skin and push slightly if it really pricks and hurts I know there's a blood vessel and so I choose another spot till I find one that doesn't hurt, so far I haven't had anymore bruises or painful injections so it works for me.

Kelly this was such a big help to me. I just did my PIO shot (dh went out so had to do it myself) and I took your advice about pushing slightly and if it hurts move to another spot. When I felt the prick I took the needle out and there was a little blood so I moved to another spot where there was no pain and didn't have any problems. Thanks to you a probably avoided another incident like the one I had last night. Thanks again for your help and support :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Buster I'm glad it worked for you! My theory must be right then! My bruises from hitting blood vessels are almost gone thank god. If you poke even a little bit more gently you should be able to avoid any blood drips even when you poke a "sore" area. Just takes the right touch lol.

Springy great news! 12 is fantastic, I hope the fert report in the am is just a great. 

I'm am glad I have the vaginal insert of progesterone though it is messy and wearing a pantyliner 24/7 sucks. How long do you guys doing PIO have to be on them? If my cycle works I'm on progesterone and esterase until 10 weeks. Almost time to take my evening dose of esterase. After tomorrow I up the esterase again to 6mg a day. 

My transfer will be anywhere between the 27 and 30 of April. I won't know till the 26th at my scan, I suspect they'll give me an indication at the apt but will then call me later on with the official date. My scan should be first thing in the morning, got to call on the 25th for the exact time.


----------



## mrsmax

Kelly - wont be long now!

The pessaries are ok - not too much "dribble" - I used preseed a lot TTC so kinda used to it I guess :blush:

Springy - cant wait to hear fertilisation report. Sure it is going to be great :dust: 

AFM - not much going on. Had a slightly stressful day yesterday which was annoying as the day post transfer, but hopefully the weekend should be relaxed and that is when impantation WILLL take place.


----------



## desperate4567

Kelly9 said:


> Buster I'm glad it worked for you! My theory must be right then! My bruises from hitting blood vessels are almost gone thank god. If you poke even a little bit more gently you should be able to avoid any blood drips even when you poke a "sore" area. Just takes the right touch lol.
> 
> Springy great news! 12 is fantastic, I hope the fert report in the am is just a great.
> 
> I'm am glad I have the vaginal insert of progesterone though it is messy and wearing a pantyliner 24/7 sucks. How long do you guys doing PIO have to be on them? If my cycle works I'm on progesterone and esterase until 10 weeks. Almost time to take my evening dose of esterase. After tomorrow I up the esterase again to 6mg a day.
> 
> My transfer will be anywhere between the 27 and 30 of April. I won't know till the 26th at my scan, I suspect they'll give me an indication at the apt but will then call me later on with the official date. My scan should be first thing in the morning, got to call on the 25th for the exact time.

I am on crinone gel. Its twice a day. Not really up moving much but not too bad leaking yet. Had a friend on progesterone pill 3x a day she said they were a little messy but she worked while using them.


----------



## Springy

I am on progesterone 2 balls three times a day ... and estrace one pill twice a day! I did my first ones this AM. I got up, put them in then went back to bed and had no leaking. The only one that I think will be tough is the one I have to do at like 2 or 3pm in the afternoon as I won't be able to lie down after. The night ones I'll put in before bed so again, lying down ... 

Waiting on the call ... tick tock, tick tock ....


----------



## marie44

Springy - great #! Hope the report comes soon!

Kelly - that is good advice about the pio shots. It took me almost a month to figure that out on my own but it seems so simple when u think about it. They just took me off pio at 7 1/2 weeks which was thursday since my levels were good.

Emma - a lot of women welcome the nausea bc it makes it seem real. Thank god for all of my scans & bw to prove it bc i have hardly any symptoms. Now that i quit the pio, my appetite has returned to normal so i don't even have that to remind me anymore. Not complaining though. When is your scan?


----------



## sweetcurly79

3 Day embryology report told us that all our 5 em-babies are growing, are of a size stage-appropriate and of good quality as well. Transfer has been confirmed for day 5!

Go little embies!!!!:happydance::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## mrsmax

That's great sweetcurly :headspin:

Spring - we are waiting :)


----------



## desperate4567

Congrats sweetcurly. Thats great news


----------



## Kelly9

Springy just you wait till youve got a bunch in there you will have leakage I recommend wearing panty liners since the progesterone will ruin your undies. I'll be on the same meds and doses as you once transfers been confirmed. How long do they leave you on yours if you are pg?

Sweetcurly great news!


----------



## Springy

Got the call 11 of 12 fertilized :wohoo: :wohoo:

I am on the equivalent of 600mg a day progesterone and 4mg a day estrogen.

No leakage at all this am :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Thats great news! Will you be doing a 3 or 5 day transfer?


----------



## Buster1

Great news on the embies Springy and Sweetcurly.

I have a question, has anyone felt a little crampy and bloated after transfer? I have been feeling that way since the day of transfer and it's 2 days later and I still have that feeling. It's not really bad just wondering if it's normal or a symptom of the PIO.


----------



## Springy

Kelly - the clinic we are with pretty much ONLY does day 5 transfers which was also what my husband and I wanted. So we were glad to find an RE that also supported only day 5 transfers.

So my transfer is Wednesday. I will get an update on embryo's today, tomorrow and Monday. Tuesday, day 4, they do not take them out of the incubator and then we transfer Wednesday. 

Sweetcurly - sorry I cant help you as I"m behind you. I am still bloated and crampy from retrieval yesterday.


----------



## ewwg12345

Sweetcurly - so happy you got a good embryology report! Enjoy the weekend, you'll have your babies put back in no time!

Kelly - your transfer is practically here! Keep growing that lining until next week...!

MrsMax - sorry you had a rough day, but now you can relax and let those little guys settle in. It is great to have the weekend after your transfer!

Springy - 11 fertilized is great! You must be thrilled! :)

Marie - so jealous you could stop the PIO! It must be frustrating to have few symptoms, but as you said, you have all the proof you need (bloods and scans). So glad you are doing well!

Buster - I was quite crampy (twingy pokey feelings) 2 and 3 days post transfer, though I only felt bloated the day of and following transfer. Then the cramps stopped for a few days, resumed on the weekend, and now they happen from time to time. Some of it is PIO, though some of it could be implantation as well. 

AFM, Marie yes...the nausea is quite reassuring! I try to remember to be grateful for it! :) I think I need to be on PIO until 8 or 10 weeks, I honestly don't remember (didn't want to get ahead of myself I think!). I ended up going for my second beta this AM (didn't want to wait until Sunday, even though it meant getting up really really early to make another commitment afterwards). I missed the nurse's call so I only got a VM (not enough detail!), but she said my levels are doing "beautifully"...my beta more than doubled, and estrogen and progesterone look good. The spotting seems to be less and less frequent so I hope it stops soon, it really drives me nuts! I have another blood test this Thursday, then I guess I'll have a scan the following week. I am still in disbelief that this is seeming to have worked, fingers crossed! :)

x Emma


----------



## Kelly9

Emma it could be twins what with the nausea so soon and the more then doubling numbers! WHen is scan?


----------



## ewwg12345

Kelly, I'm not sure...today they just left me a VM so I didn't get to ask questions like I usually do! I am going to call on Monday and find out about the scan, and about how long I will stay on the PIO. I go back for another blood test Thursday (5 weeks). Assuming things continue, I would guess they would do a scan the following week or maybe the week after that (6 or 7 weeks). Twins would be great, but one would be great as well! I just hope things keep progressing....I'll def feel better after a scan!


----------



## mrsmax

Springy :headspin: that ia AMAZING!!! You must be so relieved. are you unexplained?

Buster - I have been having twingy cramps too - just wa telling Dh about them. too earlly for mine to be implantation but yours could be....I have been having mine though since the day after transfer.

Emma - it is so exciting for you. keep the faith


----------



## Springy

Excellent news Emma! 

Hoping today when I get the call we haven't lost too many!! 

Babydrmrs - how are you doing! How was the sky diving!?

Kelly - you're getting close now!

Mrs max - how is the relaxing going this weekend??

Buster / sweet curly - how are you ladies doing?


----------



## sweetcurly79

I am getting ready for my transfer tomorrow! I am keeping my fingers crossed that they will make it to a good stage.:flower:

My clinic provides report every other day so not to disturb the em-babies, so we won't know anything until tomorrow. And now I have been starting to wonder whether to transfer 1 or 2 embryos. What are your thoughts about this?
:shrug:


----------



## Springy

Yep we are unexplained .... although I think we had a mild male factor issue in there too since DH last SA showed a low morphology. So who knows if it was just a bad sample or if it was a bad lab the first time around!

We don't get a report after day 3. Just show up on day 5 for the transfer and we'll get a more detailed report then and will do the transfer.

DH and I are putting back 2 ... we figure we have come this far we would prefer twins over a BFN.


----------



## mrsmax

Relaxing has been going great since Friday. We went to a local theatre group lats night and a cheese and wine party (I obviously didnt have any wine). It was only a hsort walk from our house - but fun. And spent the rest of the weekend on the sofa watching Columbo and the food network!

We put back 2 - we didnt really worry about it too much. Cant imagine both babies sticking and if they did, we would cope (actually we'd be chuffed). I think it depends on your health, finance whether you could go through this again etc I have heard you will know what you want the moment you have to decide. I am sure you will make the right decision. there are a few threads on the topinc you might want to check out. 

Springy - your embabies will be fine :hugs:


----------



## babydrms

Skydiving was great but COLD! I am good started progesterone suppository this morning. PIO tonight.


----------



## mrsmax

Babydrms - did I miss something? Skydiving? :wacko:


----------



## babydrms

Yep, me and DH went yesterday. He gave me a gift certificate for my birthday a year and a half ago. We were super busy last year and missed the season. Since I am having a FET on Friday we wanted to use it just in case I am lucky enough to miss this season.


----------



## Buster1

Babydrms skydiving sounds cool. You're a braver girl than I am. LOL Glad you had a good time.

Springy I'm sure your embies are doing fine, you must be getting excited for transfer, and remember wether you put back one or two embies it will be the right desicion for you.

Mrsmax I'm glad I'm not the only one having the twinges. Hope it's a good sign for the both of us.

Emma sounds like things are going well for you. Can't wait til your scan.

Sweetcurly good luck at your transfer tomorrow.

Kelly not much longer til your transfer, hope your doing ok.

Marie hope your 2 little ones are doing ok

Desperate how you holding up? Hope you're having a great weekend.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.

AFM just taking it easy. It's a cold and rainy day here today so I plan on making some soup and corn bread. Comfort food is the phrase for today. Take care ladies and talk to you soon.


----------



## Kelly9

We're putting back two at day 3. Our clinic doesn't like to do 2 at day 5 but if this FET doesn't work I'm demanding it for our fresh cycle. I'd be thrilled with twins.


----------



## mrsmax

Good luck sweet curly!!

Babydrms - you are so brave. I could never do that.

It is Monday and I have the week off to relax. Fantastic!!!!!! Anyone else off? It is raining and horrible - def a day to watch tv movies


----------



## Springy

Good luck SweetCurly!

Buster - that sounds like a FANTASTIC day! Its cold and rainy here too ... and they are calling for SNOW :dohh: Very unseasonably cold right now.

Kelly - odd that they won't allow 2 blasts, almost every clinic here in Toronto allows it! I know in QC they don't but that's cause it is government funded.

AFM ... back at work today. Still not feeling 100% but getting there! Still having some cramping and the odd really bad cramp / pain. I did bring my heating pad with me and have it on my belly while I'm working. Hoping that we didnt loose too many embies over night!


----------



## desperate4567

Buster1 said:


> Babydrms skydiving sounds cool. You're a braver girl than I am. LOL Glad you had a good time.
> 
> Springy I'm sure your embies are doing fine, you must be getting excited for transfer, and remember wether you put back one or two embies it will be the right desicion for you.
> 
> Mrsmax I'm glad I'm not the only one having the twinges. Hope it's a good sign for the both of us.
> 
> Emma sounds like things are going well for you. Can't wait til your scan.
> 
> Sweetcurly good luck at your transfer tomorrow.
> 
> Kelly not much longer til your transfer, hope your doing ok.
> 
> Marie hope your 2 little ones are doing ok
> 
> Desperate how you holding up? Hope you're having a great weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.
> 
> AFM just taking it easy. It's a cold and rainy day here today so I plan on making some soup and corn bread. Comfort food is the phrase for today. Take care ladies and talk to you soon.

Holding up ok. 5dp3dt now and wanting to hpt but dont want a neg. Had twinges and slight pressure 3dp and 4dp now this morning nothing :(. Not sure if it's good or bad.


----------



## desperate4567

I'm off till saturday and then I go back to work 1 day and then off for a few more days. Been watching movies since FET and loving it. Now to do a homework essay and finish it by tommorrow night, then done with school till may 9th. Yeah! Just waiting for a BFP.


----------



## mrsmax

Yay Desperate. It is so nice to chill isnt it. When will you test do you think...?


----------



## sweetcurly79

We transferred 1 early blastocyst. We have 3 more to freeze. Doc said that probably it wasn't far from developing to full blastocyst but the uterus is a better place to be!

Please send my way sticky vibes!!!:baby:


----------



## desperate4567

mrsmax said:


> Yay Desperate. It is so nice to chill isnt it. When will you test do you think...?

It is so nice to chill out and not worry about things. I am 5dp3dt and want to test already, but I will probably wait till at least 7-8dp3dt. How about you?

Sweetcurly- Good luck and hope you have your sticky bean!


----------



## mrsmax

sticky vibes being sent your way sweetC how you feeling?


----------



## sweetcurly79

I actually feel great! The transfer was way better than the mock one.

The RE kept commenting step by step what he was doing and it got very entertaining. I had to lay down for 45 minutes afterwards and that was it. I am now on 24 hours of bed rest.


----------



## Buster1

Sweetcurly sending sticky vibes your way. Take it easy and tell that beany to stick.

Desperate I know the feeling I'm right behind you at 4dp3dt. My test date is the 30th so I know the urge to test will be strong over the weekend, but I'm not going to give in. I don't think I can handle seeing a BFN.

Springy sorry you're not feeling 100% just yet, but I know my heating pad is my new best friend so glad you got yours with you. Try not to worry, I'm sure your embies are doing just fine. And did you say snow? I couldn't even handle that. LOL

Mrsmax keep on chillin. That's the way to be. Enjoy that time off.

Kelly, Babydrms, Emma, and Marie hope you guys had a happy Monday.

AFM it's just a waiting game now I guess. I'm a little concerned that I may have a UTI. I've been peeing like crazy and have been sore in the lower abdomen area. I'm giving it one more day and if the symptoms keep up I may give the nurse a call to see what's up. Other than that not much to report. My dog has stolen my heating pad and has been using it for himself while I've been cooking dinner. He's going to have a rude awakening when I finish cooking and I take it back for myself. LOL Anyway that's I'll for now I'll talk to you lovely ladies later.


----------



## babydrms

It is a happy Monday - and I am off until Sunday too!! :happydance:

Glad everyone is doing great!

Sweetcurly - so glad things went well!

mrsmaxx - enjoy the time off!! I think we all deserve it!

buster - what are using the heating pad for? also, the increase peeing is a side effect of progesterone. hopefully the dull ache is implantation!! 

desperate - I think it is too early to poas...but this coming from an addict mind you!

springy - how many days are you taking off this week?

AFM - I have a pain in my behind from the PIO but oh well. If it's not one thing it is another!


----------



## marie44

Buster - i caught my cat on my heating pad last week as i was mixing up my pio shot. She was not happy to give it up.

Hope everyone is doing well, can't wait for some more updates.


----------



## Buster1

Springy I didn't know that was a side effect of the PIO, thanks for the info I feel a little bit better now. And I hope you're right about the dull ache being implantation [-o&lt;. I use my heating pad before and after I do the PIO shots. It seems to lessen the pain a bit. Yay for being off til Sunday, sit back and relax. You deserve it.

Marie that's too funny about your cat. I'm sure my dog gave me the same dirty look that your cat did when I took it back. :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

buster I peed a ton after doing my ICSI cycle it could be your body getting rid of the excess fluid from the hyper ovulation.

Sweet great news!

desperate I'd wait till 10dpo, with a frer you should get a result if you're pregnant but if you get a neg and it could still be to early. I'll be testing at 10-12dpo when I'm pupo. 

springy any news? 

Yeah my clinic doesn't like to transfer two blasts when the woman is healthy and young like me. But like I said if this doesn't work I'll be fighting for it.

My husband has to have a CT scan done now, something appeared on his chest Xray so great another thing to worry me sick over right before transfer. FML.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh and baby, I could never sky dive! YOu are sooooo brave!


----------



## Buster1

Kelly like you need any more stress. I hope everything is ok with your dh and that he has a clear CT scan. Remember we're all here for ya. :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks buster. I hope we're not in limbo for long. This really is the pitts.


----------



## Springy

sweetcurly79 said:


> We transferred 1 early blastocyst. We have 3 more to freeze. Doc said that probably it wasn't far from developing to full blastocyst but the uterus is a better place to be!
> 
> Please send my way sticky vibes!!!:baby:

That is EXCELLENT news!!! Now put your feet up and relax :thumbup:



desperate4567 said:


> mrsmax said:
> 
> 
> Yay Desperate. It is so nice to chill isnt it. When will you test do you think...?
> 
> It is so nice to chill out and not worry about things. I am 5dp3dt and want to test already, but I will probably wait till at least 7-8dp3dt. How about you?Click to expand...

I won't be testing till 11dp5dt or 12dp5dt .... mainly because of my brother's wedding. I don't want to get bad news right before the wedding and then have to try and put a smile on through the day so we'll be testing after the wedding!



babydrms said:


> springy - how many days are you taking off this week?

I'm off wed - fri this week and then the weekend I don't have much planned other than getting my hair highlighted and then I have a dinner for my brother fiancee. It is her stagette but my sister and I are just going to join them for dinner then home. I do also at some point on Friday / Saturday need to go look for a dress for the wedding as the one I bought makes me look fat and I dont like it .... so I'm off to see if I can find another one for their big day.



Kelly9 said:


> buster I peed a ton after doing my ICSI cycle it could be your body getting rid of the excess fluid from the hyper ovulation.
> 
> springy any news?
> 
> Yeah my clinic doesn't like to transfer two blasts when the woman is healthy and young like me. But like I said if this doesn't work I'll be fighting for it.
> 
> My husband has to have a CT scan done now, something appeared on his chest Xray so great another thing to worry me sick over right before transfer. FML.

Kelly - I'm so sorry you have to add the worry of your husband on top of all the fertility stuff - that is NEVER easy :hugs:

AFM - scheduled for my day 5 transfer tomorrow morning at 11am. As of yesterday, day 3, I had all 11 embies still growing! 3 at 5 cells, 2 at 6 cells, 5 at 8 cells and 1 at 9+. They don't take them out for an update today they wait till tomorrow when I go for transfer at which time we will make a decision which to put back. Praying that 2 of those make it to blast and maybe a few more to put in the freezer :cold:


----------



## mrsmax

Kelly - how scary :hug:

Springy - only 24 hours for you. How exciting!!! I am sure you will have lots of lovely frosties.


----------



## sweetcurly79

Yes, I'm just chilling at home today! :shipw:

I also just learned that we got 2 good quality blasts to freeze. It's nice to know we have a back-up option!


----------



## ewwg12345

Sounds like there is a lot of relaxing going on, which must be great for all those transferred embryos! :) Sticky vibes to all the newly transferred!

Sweetcurly - Yay for your transfer, and 2 to freeze is great! Your doc is right, I bet your embryo is so happy to be back inside you instead of in a petri dish...it is amazing that they live and do so well outside the body for so long, really. Tons of sticky vibes for you!

Springy - You are smart to bring your heating pad to work, I should get one for the office. I just have a spaceheater but it is not the same! So glad to hear your embryos are doing so well. Thinking of you ahead of your transfer, it is almost here!

Buster - Peeing is def a side effect of the PIO. I usually have to get up 2-3 times a night to pee, its great! :p If you aren't having pain when urinating I bet you are fine, though it can't hurt to ask the doctor/nurse. That is too funny about your dog and the heating pad! My older cat has learned when "shot time" is, which means the heating pad comes out. I usually lay on it for 10 minutes prior to the shot, but then I have to get up and flip over/move to the correct side for that night's shot, and quick as a flash when I get up she is on the heating pad. Every night. Even though I move her a minute or two later when I lay back down for 20 minutes. Animals are so funny!

MrsMax - Jealous you get a whole week off, enjoy it! Relax and let the embryos snuggle in. :)

BabyDrMrs - You are braver than me with the skydiving! I've always wanted to try hang gliding though. Glad you could fit in something adventurous before your transfer! Sorry the PIO is making you sore...I am counting down the days now until I can stop mine (at 7 weeks). It is def the worst thing about this process for me! Are you excited for the FET on Friday? It is almost here!

Desperate - I had twinges and cramps around the same time as you (1-3 days after a 5 day transfer), and then they stopped. They came back the following week right before I got a positive test. It is hard to know if it is implantation or just things shifting around, everything has been poked and prodded so much. But it can be a very good sign! I hope it is for you! :)

Kelly - I am so sorry about your husband, I hope the scan goes well and it turns out to be nothing to worry about. The last thing you need is more worry so close to transfer. Thinking of you and your DH. :(

Marie - Hope you and the twins are doing well! How was it going off the PIO, were there any issues? I just found out I can stop them at 7 weeks and am so looking forward to that day, but don't want to damage the baby/babies...!

Not much new with me...I found out my second beta was 202 (vs 81 the first time), so I am happy with that. I go back Thursday for another check, then if that goes well, a scan early in the 5th week (next Monday probably), and a follow-up at 7 weeks (May 10) to find the heartbeat. I hope things keep going well! I am still having nausea, usually in the AM and then again in the early evening. I can't complain, I do find it quite reassuring, if uncomfortable. I've had to come in a bit late to work a couple of times though, it slows me down! I am still having a horrible time with the PIO shots, the tissue is so damaged everywhere at this point that I feel like I have no "good spots" left. My DH has to do the shots and I almost always cry or squeal. I feel awful, he is canceling a work trip to Italy because we have determined I can't do the shots myself. :( Oh well, only 2 weeks, 2 days more of these shots!

x Emma


----------



## desperate4567

Emma,
So happy for you. (not your nausea or pain from PIO shots). That is a great 2nd beta. Just 2 more weeks, you can do it! I can't imagine trying to give them to myself and my husband can't do needles at all. Good luck, hope you feel better.


----------



## Kelly9

Once again I'm happy for inserts. I'm going to ask the doc if I can take three balls of progesterone twice a day instead of two balls thee times a day. I have a feeling they'll say no but worth asking if they say yes. 

Transfer is anywhere from 3-6 days away. So close yet so far away!


----------



## babydrms

Kelly9 said:


> My husband has to have a CT scan done now, something appeared on his chest Xray so great another thing to worry me sick over right before transfer. FML.

Sorry that is all going on - my hubby had surgery after my lsat transfer and it was so stressful. Thinking of you! Not long for you either!



sweetcurly79 said:


> Yes, I'm just chilling at home today! :shipw:
> 
> I also just learned that we got 2 good quality blasts to freeze. It's nice to know we have a back-up option!

Enjoy your time to relax!! 2 frosties is nice!



ewwg12345 said:


> BabyDrMrs - You are braver than me with the skydiving! I've always wanted to try hang gliding though. Glad you could fit in something adventurous before your transfer! Sorry the PIO is making you sore...I am counting down the days now until I can stop mine (at 7 weeks). It is def the worst thing about this process for me! Are you excited for the FET on Friday? It is almost here!
> 
> 
> Not much new with me...I found out my second beta was 202 (vs 81 the first time), so I am happy with that. I go back Thursday for another check, then if that goes well, a scan early in the 5th week (next Monday probably), and a follow-up at 7 weeks (May 10) to find the heartbeat. I hope things keep going well! I am still having nausea, usually in the AM and then again in the early evening. I can't complain, I do find it quite reassuring, if uncomfortable. I've had to come in a bit late to work a couple of times though, it slows me down! I am still having a horrible time with the PIO shots, the tissue is so damaged everywhere at this point that I feel like I have no "good spots" left. My DH has to do the shots and I almost always cry or squeal. I feel awful, he is canceling a work trip to Italy because we have determined I can't do the shots myself. :( Oh well, only 2 weeks, 2 days more of these shots!
> 
> x Emma

I am very excited about the transfer on Friday. So two things I can tell you helped with the PIO - 1. Ice the area first (just a minute or two) I didn't feel a thing this time and didn't wine or anything. 2. Inject slowly, the spot which a nurse did is my biggest bruise and where DH did them is better and the big difference he does is inject slowly...and I guess - 3. If your not already, warm the PIO first. Good luck, not much longer now! Sorry about the nausea, symptoms can sometimes be reassuring.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm going to see if DH will go in a request a copy of the X-ray report so that way I can at least google away to the best of my knowledge, he shouldn't have any issues getting it I would assume since I didn't have any issues getting mine with each scan we had with Hannah while they were monitoring her. We have our psych eval tomorrow so it's going to be a busy day plus we still have a bit of paint touch ups to do and we need to lift our shed off it's platform so we can build and replace it with a new one. ugh.

Babydrms, have you had a scan since that first one? If so did they say what your lining was?


----------



## babydrms

I think my lining is around 12, my E2 was over 1900. 

Good luck with the psych eval and the shed.


----------



## desperate4567

Uggh..... woke up this morning with the start of a sinus infection mostly my ears. Hopefully the dr calls me back soon and lets me know what I can take. Hopefully this won't effect anything. :(


----------



## mrsmax

Desperate - I am sure it will be fine! Those little embies wont know what is going on with your sinuses I assure you! Hope the dr gets back to you soon.

When are you testinng?


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks baby. I'm hoping for a lining around 14. I think if it was that good they'd do transfer pretty fast. Just eager. 

Yup psych eval in a few hours. Hubby is there doing his paper version now then we have the joint apt with the shrink. Have to bring our son along ugh. I hope he behaves. 

I only have a handful more of needles to do! Yay! Counting down!


----------



## Springy

We transferred one blastocyst and one morula. We have 7 other morula which they are going to let grow another day and then freeze ONLY if they go to blastocyst stage.

I am feeling pretty defeated that there was only one blastocyst.....trying hard to focus on the one that they did put back but it is very hard right now.

I am having an acupuncture session then going home to relax on the couch and watch comedies hopefully the laughing will help!


----------



## mrsmax

Springy :hug: I know it is no good me telling you that one blast is fab is there? What did the clinic say? What was the quality of the blast and morula?


----------



## sweetcurly79

Springy,
I was in your same boat. Well, the only decent one I had was an average early blastocyst. The doc said to me that he has seen many less than perfect immature blasts becoming beautiful babies. Just believe in the 2 wonders they did transfer! They might just be a little bit lazy! ;-)


----------



## desperate4567

mrsmax said:


> Desperate - I am sure it will be fine! Those little embies wont know what is going on with your sinuses I assure you! Hope the dr gets back to you soon.
> 
> When are you testinng?

Not sure but i am 7 dp3 dt today. Probably Friday. Or Saturday. How bout you?


----------



## mrsmax

I am 6dp2d (8dpo). Have agreed with DH to test Tuesday pm - which will be 14dpo...I would like to test at weekend, but DH wants certainty and that makes sense. I have a short LP so AF could show up by then if I'm not preggo.

Any symptoms?


----------



## desperate4567

mrsmax said:


> I am 6dp2d (8dpo). Have agreed with DH to test Tuesday pm - which will be 14dpo...I would like to test at weekend, but DH wants certainty and that makes sense. I have a short LP so AF could show up by then if I'm not preggo.
> 
> Any symptoms?

Slight cramping every once in awhile. Little nausea last night. Not much and could just be progesterone. How bout u? Any symptoms?


----------



## mrsmax

same - crampy twinges for the last 3 days, But I had them after EC too - so think it is just my uterus complaining! I had a dizzy spell yesterday and got all excited until I realised it was most likely the progesterone :dohh:


----------



## desperate4567

Yeah but you never know. I had that a day or two ago but just one time. I am tired today but didn't sleep too much last night. Fingers crossed and praying that all of us get a bfp!


----------



## Kelly9

Springy those morulas could surprise you and give you some great blasts, chin up till you know for sure! Will they call you tomorrow? I has two day 3 embies put back and got pregnant, those aren't as many cells as a morula I'm pretty sure anyway. 

Would some of you ladies stop driving me mad and test before 14dpo!!!!! URG! haha. I keep checking in here for good news but everyone is hell bent on waiting lol.


----------



## Springy

Thanks Kelly - yes morula are more than day 3. Morula are essentially day 4 and the stage before blast. And yes some could change to blast but I am not holding my breathe.

I am trying to focus on the one "very good" blast that was put back. 

Kelly I will drive you crazy as I won't be testing till 16 or 17 dpo.


----------



## Buster1

Hi ladies hope you all are doing well.

Spring glad they transfered a good blast. I'm sure your others will be fine. Try not to worry (always easier said than done) just sit back relax and let that blast make it's self at home.

AFM got some good news today. The two embryos that I had left over made it to blast so they were frozen on the 21st. So now I have 2 frosties. Feeling a little crampy today it comes and goes, but still not going to test. Dh wants me to test this weekend, but I want to wait til Monday. I really don't think I can handle seeing a BFN, I'm already kind of a wreck in this tww. Everytime I get these cramps I think that it's af trying to show up. I tell ya, Monday can't come soon enough.


----------



## marie44

Buster, mrs.max & desperate - you are all having really great signs. I had af-like cramping for 4 or 5 days, not steady but coming & going. Also tired & not nauseous but a lot of women are early on. FX there is some implanting going on.

Springy - i understand you being bummed expecting a higher # but it sounds like the one they transferred is perfect. You just have to believe in your little embie.

Emma - they cut my dose of pio in half week 6 & then told me i could stop at week 7. Once your natural progesterone takes over, the pio is just an overkill. If your #'s were questionable, they would leave you on it. Also, after you hear the hb, the chance of mc goes down a lot so the pio is usually not needed. I was thrilled to stop & let all the bruises on my back heal.

Kelly - just a few more days for you. (i finally got a pg ticker thanks to your suggestion)

AFM - i have my 1st appt with my midwife friday. They will transfer me to an OB after that as i am considered high risk with twins. Hoping for some more bfps!


----------



## Buster1

Thanks for the reassurance Marie. The cramping I'm having isn't constant, but for some reason seems to happen more while I'm sitting down. Who knows :shrug: I'm going to try and not let it worry me too much. I'll know everything I need to know on Monday.

Yay for getting a ticker and I hope your two little ones are treating you ok.


----------



## Kelly9

Springy what day would that put you at for testing then? I think that puts you at testing either may 6 or 7 which means we can be testing buddies! So that's fab for me!!!!! I'm testing may 7 if transfer is Monday but maybe may 6 if it's sooner. 

Everyone's symptoms do sound good.


----------



## babydrms

Buster1 said:


> AFM got some good news today. The two embryos that I had left over made it to blast so they were frozen on the 21st. So now I have 2 frosties. Feeling a little crampy today it comes and goes, but still not going to test. Dh wants me to test this weekend, but I want to wait til Monday. I really don't think I can handle seeing a BFN, I'm already kind of a wreck in this tww. Everytime I get these cramps I think that it's af trying to show up. I tell ya, Monday can't come soon enough.

Yayee for frosties!




marie44 said:


> AFM - i have my 1st appt with my midwife friday. They will transfer me to an OB after that as i am considered high risk with twins. Hoping for some more bfps!

Wow, your graduating already - fabulous!

Kelly - I will be testing May 7th too...will be a busy day in here. 

Springy - enjoy all your comedies!

AFM - acupuncture today and more waiting...this is killer. The tww is going to be the longest of my life after all this waiting!


----------



## Springy

Kelly my beta is actually may 9th two weeks from transfer but I will poas early but not till after my either wedding on may 5th so it will be around may 6 to may 7.


----------



## Kelly9

Well scan went well but transfer is still monday which sucks. Still more waiting. So I'll be testing no earlier then may 7. Baby why are you waiting so long? Isn't transfer tomorrow for you with a 5 day embie?


----------



## Springy

I ended up with 4 frosties - 4 of my 7 morula went to blast over night. Feeling very relieved and much more positive that this will work.


----------



## ewwg12345

I just found out my HCG is not rising (it was 202 on Saturday and 209 today). I am supposed to continue my PIO shot tonight and go for another blood draw tomorrow in case it is a mistake, but I don't really see how this can be anything but bad news. I still "feel" pregnant in my belly (pulling, stretching from time to time), but I guess it could be the PIO. I am so disappointed. To top it off we have houseguests this weekend, and a wedding to go to next weekend, so I can't even be alone to process the information. So sad. :(


----------



## desperate4567

Emma- You are in my prayers. Hopefully it was a bad test result and tommorrow's will be better for you.


----------



## Springy

Praying for you Emma :hug: and I'll pray that this is just a mistake and that your beta tomorrow is higher. Xoxo


----------



## babydrms

Emma sending big :hugs: 

Kelly - it will be 10dpt on May 7th and that is when my clinic tests. Atleast I don't have to wait as long as Springy. I will probably POAS around the 5th though. We will see...


----------



## marie44

Emma - :hugs: I'm hoping the next blood draw is better. It makes it even more difficult with no alone time. The house guests mi ght help u keep your mind off of it & hopefully get some good results soon.

Springy - great news on the 4 frosties!


----------



## Kelly9

Emma I hope it's a mistake to! Lots of hugs. Let us know so we can be here for you either way. 

Baby my clinic waits till 16 days past transfer but I always test early. May 7 will be 10 dpo for me which is the earliest ill test but I may try to wait an extra day. It will all depend on how I feel.


----------



## desperate4567

Just did hpt this afternoon. 8dp3dt. All the sudden i felt like i should test. I cried when i saw a second faint line. Had to show it to my hubby to make sure i wasn't imagining it. He saw a faint one too! Will test tomorrow but had to share. :) Hope it is the real thing.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh desperate thats just so amazing!!!!! It gives me hope for my FET. Please post a pic of your test tomorrow morning on here! CONGRATS!


----------



## Buster1

Emma sending you lots of hugs right now. I hope the test is a mistake and that your levels rise tomorrow. Like Kelly said we will be here for you either way.

Springy yay for frosties!!

Desperate sounds like good news. Can't wait to see what tomorrows test says.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Not much up with me just did some training for a new part time job I'm going to be starting. Talk to you lovely ladies later.


----------



## Springy

Awesome news desperate!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## mrsmax

Emma - :hug: If this is bad news, having houseguests might not be a bad thing. Last year, when I had my chemical I was devastated, but we had agreed to go to a champagne party th following day. After much heartache, I decided to go and it was th best decision I made - even though my friend was 8 months pregnant at the time. It forced me not to stop crying and that was good. 

Desperate :wohoo: :headspin: That is awesome. Should be accurate at 11 DPO!!!! What made you decide to test? I can see me struggling to wait until Tuesday. Tick tock. 

Springy - great news on the frosties!!

Sounds like 5-7th May will be busy with lots of BFPs on this thread :)


----------



## desperate4567

Did a different brand hpt. + trying to add photo. I will try again in a little while. 

Mrs. Max -i don't really know. I was shopping (more pointing cuz i can't lift much), i just felt like i was pregnant and should test. I was on and off hot and even a little nauseous.


----------



## mrsmax

How exciting!!! I have had hot flushes and nausia but I am assuming it is the progestorone! So cool that your feelings were real and not drug induced. When is your drug test? What do you do next? :wohoo:


----------



## babydrms

desperate4567 said:


> Just did hpt this afternoon. 8dp3dt. All the sudden i felt like i should test. I cried when i saw a second faint line. Had to show it to my hubby to make sure i wasn't imagining it. He saw a faint one too! Will test tomorrow but had to share. :) Hope it is the real thing.

How exciting, Congrats! A h&h to you!



Buster1 said:


> Emma sending you lots of hugs right now. I hope the test is a mistake and that your levels rise tomorrow. Like Kelly said we will be here for you either way.
> 
> Springy yay for frosties!!
> 
> Desperate sounds like good news. Can't wait to see what tomorrows test says.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. Not much up with me just did some training for a new part time job I'm going to be starting. Talk to you lovely ladies later.

Good luck with the new job!

Afm - on my way to FET...Fx'd!


----------



## mrsmax

Gl baby :dust:


----------



## desperate4567

babydrms said:


> desperate4567 said:
> 
> 
> Just did hpt this afternoon. 8dp3dt. All the sudden i felt like i should test. I cried when i saw a second faint line. Had to show it to my hubby to make sure i wasn't imagining it. He saw a faint one too! Will test tomorrow but had to share. :) Hope it is the real thing.
> 
> How exciting, Congrats! A h&h to you!
> 
> 
> 
> Buster1 said:
> 
> 
> Emma sending you lots of hugs right now. I hope the test is a mistake and that your levels rise tomorrow. Like Kelly said we will be here for you either way.
> 
> Springy yay for frosties!!
> 
> Desperate sounds like good news. Can't wait to see what tomorrows test says.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. Not much up with me just did some training for a new part time job I'm going to be starting. Talk to you lovely ladies later.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck with the new job!
> 
> Afm - on my way to FET...Fx'd!Click to expand...


Good luck with FET! Its easy. Just relax and enjoy getting your babies back!


----------



## desperate4567

Think I finally got it to load. Not the best picture its from my cell phone. Only camera I knew where it was. lol. 9dp3dt. Lighter, but still early. YEAH.:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-27_05-25-43_318.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Springy

Awesome test desperate!!


----------



## mrsmax

pretty conclusive!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Buster1

Desperate great looking test.

Baby good luck with your transfer. Sit back relax and let your man treat you like a queen.


----------



## Kelly9

Yay! This is why I want to test at 10 or 11dpo. I don't know if I could resist testing and since with the FET we don't have HCG in our systems we don't have to worry if it could still be trigger testing that early.


----------



## ewwg12345

Congrats Desperate! That is a great looking test. Hopefully there will be lots of other good news on this board shortly, you are all getting so close to test time! :)

BabyDrMrs good luck with the transfer! I know it will be great.

Thank you all for your sweet messages, and sorry I haven't responded to everyone or sent personal messages recently...I am kinda operating at 50%. So my levels went up today from 209 yesterday to 249 today, but they say that is not sufficeint, that it will not be a "good" pregnancy, and that I should stop my shots today. Is there any hope? I am going to call and ask (they left this on VM), but I am sure they will say there is no reason to hope. I so want to hope but don't want to be delusional either.


----------



## desperate4567

Emma-
I think your level increase in one day would be encouraging. But you should talk to them, maybe they will order another test in a day or 2? Good luck. Thoughts and prayers.:hugs:


----------



## Buster1

Emma I have to agree with Desperate. Talk to them and see if they would do another test in a couple of days. Sending you lots of hugs and prayers.


----------



## Springy

Emma see if they will repeat monday. That is over 48 hours and if there is not a significant increase in that time you may get a more conclusive answer. :hug: hang in there, this cannot be easy on you or DH


----------



## Kelly9

I would also recommend keeping the meds going and getting another test if they rise I would recommend a scan to just incase it could be ectopic. Some people have very low HGC and end up with healthy babies, one woman I know had twins. I don't want to give false hope but I don't think you should do anything drastic till you know 100% for sure. Hugs!


----------



## marie44

Desperate - congrats! I knew you were showing solid pg symptoms! It's the only time in your life you are thrilled t be nauseous.

Babydrms - GL today! 

Emma - so sorry for the news :( If it was me, i would take another test for peace of mind. There are always those miracle stories. Don't worry about being delusional, follow your heart and only let go if you feel it 100%. I hope everything is ok though.

AFM - i had my appt with the midwife today & after eating like a complete pig for the last 2 months, i've only gained 2 lbs. She wants me to gain 35 more which is a lot better than 50 which i read. I guess the weight will stick when it's ready. GL with testing everyone!


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks everyone. I talked to the doctor, and he said that given it has not meaningfully increased since last Saturday (202 to 249), there is very little chance this is a healthy pregnancy. He is worried it could be ectopic or simply unbalanced. So I have stopped my shots, and they will test me again on Tuesday to see what the hcg level is. Hopefully it will fall on its own and they will keep testing me down to zero. Then we can discuss what happens next. One funny thing, the doctor was insisting I have 3 frozen, not 2...he says they froze another one later in the day after the original report. So we may have 3 frozen to work from instead of 2, I'll call Monday to find out for sure from the lab.

I am just feeling so discouraged, as we did IVF/PGD to avoid another miscarriage. I can get pregnant on my own fine, but didn't want to face loss after loss from my translocation. So we did IVF with genetic screening, it "worked", and yet here I am waiting for my third miscarriage to start. I know it happens, and I am trying to accept that this, too, is part of my journey, but it is hard to understand. We may take a few months to ourselves to just get back to a positive place, the frosties will be there for us when we are ready I guess.

Sorry to be a downer, I will keep these posts to a minimum as I don't want to disrupt the PMA for those of you waiting on your test dates/transfer dates. I look forward to more good news from you all in the coming days and weeks! :)

Emma


----------



## marie44

Emma - don't worry about disrupting the pma. You've been through a traumatic experience and can vent to us as long as you need to. These ivf journeys are full of ups and downs and we are here to support everyone through both. It's exciting there may be an extra frosty. That would be great news. I guess your dr is right about taking action right away. You need closure & time to heal.

Babydrms & kelly - how thick did your lining get? I'm curious how good the meds worked.


----------



## Buster1

Emma I'm so sorry you're having to go through this, but your attitude is amazing. This journey is not an easy one for any of us. So please don't think you are bring us down. We want to be here to support you through your highs and lows. You and dh take care of each other and know that we are here for you to vent if you need to. Take care and sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## Buster1

Ok, dh is really on my case about testing today. I think I'm going to have to break down and do it. I'm so nervous that my stomach is in knots :wacko:. I tried to tell him to wait til tomorrow becuase it's best to use FMU but to no avail. So I guess I'll be testing today. Wish me luck ladies and of course I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks Marie. You are so sweet!

Baby and Lisa - I want to hear about your lining as well! I want to learn all about FETs now, and will be asking you tons of questions! ;) I am sure the meds did their trick and your linings were/are nice and lush for transfer!

Buster - Good luck testing! When is your official test date? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mrsmax

Emma ^ WSS :hug: We are here to support good news, but bad news needs even more support. 

Buster - How many DPO are you? Isnt it too early to test today...? :dust:


----------



## desperate4567

Emma- The FET is so much easier than the fresh cycle. I had a baseline U/S then started lupron to supress one more baseline then 18 days of oral meds. About 3 days before the transfer you start 4 days of antibiotics and medrol (at least my dr did). It really is a lot less stressful and easier to go thru. :)


----------



## mrsmax

Buster....? How did it go???? :dust:


----------



## Buster1

Sorry to keep you ladies waiting (dh made me go to Home Depot) but it looks like we have a BFP at least that's what the 3 tests I did said. I'm 9dp3dt so all the HCG from my trigger should be out of my system by now right? My 1st beta will be on Monday so we'll see what that says. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## ewwg12345

Desperate - That actually sounds easy! A nice change from all the needles. Hopefully I can do an FET sometime soon and have as much success as you! :)

Buster - That is great! Congrats! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Buster yay!!!!!!!! 

FET was easier for me as well. I didn't have to inject today which was nice but did start progesterone inserts yuck. Transfer is Monday at 11am. I was kind I hopin for a later apt though cause dh has his CT scan Monday at 830! And I have to be at the clinic for 1030. We may need to take two vehicles and find someone to watch skyler. 

Emma I'm sorry you have to go through this. I hope that this loss had nothing to do with the translocation. Hugs.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh and if anyone goes into my journal dont mention transfer I'm not saying anything there till after it's done :)


----------



## babydrms

Emma - I found the FET protocol much more vigorous. I did bcp, then four weeks of lupron injections, pio injections so actually way more needles), progesterone suppositories, vaginal estrace and I am wearing four estrogen patches too. So for me I thought the schedule was just way too long and drawn out. Obviously never as uncomfortable as stimming, but really, this is never easy.

Congrats Buster and Desperate!


----------



## babydrms

Sorry if this is all fragmented - working from my cell trying to stay off the computer. Anyways, I think my final lining measurement was 14. I had a rough transfer - details in my journal.


----------



## Buster1

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies. I still wish that dh didn't make me test. For some reason I feel even more nervous than I was before. Don't get me wrong I was thrilled to see two lines on the tests because I've never had that happen before. I'm still having mild cramping and feeling bloated don't know if that's good or bad. I'm going to ask the nurse when I go in on Monday for my blood work and I think I'll have them test me for a UTI just in case. I'm such a worrier, this is going to be a long 3 months if I keep this up.

Baby sorry to hear you had such a hard time with the transfer. But glad you got some rest and good cuddle time with your dh. I'm sure your embies are making themselves at home as we speak.

Hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying their weekend. I'll be getting up tomorrow morning to POAS. (great now that I started I can't stop) I just hope I get a good beta on Monday. Take Care ladies and I'll speak with you all later.


----------



## marie44

Buster - congrats! Cramping & bloating are normal as long as its not sharp shooting pains. Your uterus is growing & adjusting. I had AF-like cramps for a long time at first. Hope u get a good beta #, then it will feel real.


----------



## Kelly9

AF like cramps are normal buster! 

My lining was 10 mm after 2 weeks of lining meds so by the time transfer comes it will be about 14mm they said just like babydrms.


----------



## Buster1

Thanks Marie and Kelly, I needed that reassurance. I think it will sink in once I get a good beta number. Kelly you must be so excited for transfer day. It's almost here, and I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Kelly9

I am excited, just hoping tomorrow passes fast. My little boy is sick and has been up every 30 minutes or so, so I'm guessing tonight is not going to be pleasant.


----------



## Buster1

Poor little guy. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## mrsmax

Buster - congratulations :headspin:

Sadly, I think I will be getting a BFN. Woke in the middle of the night with AF cramps and had them again this morning. They have almost gone now, but they feel too bad to be anything other than the :witch: flying in...:cry: Would like her to hold off long enough so at least I have the excitement of testing!!


----------



## ewwg12345

MrsMax, don't give up hope...I had AF type cramps and even a bit of spotting from Monday through my testing day (Thursday). I think Marie had cramping too. Hopefully it is implantation/stretching. My nurse also said if you are on progesterone it is very difficult for you to get AF, so don't count yourself out yet! When do you test? Sorry, I am having trouble keeping everyone's dates straight! :) Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## desperate4567

Mrs max -dont give up. Stay positive. 

Buster -congrats. I totally understand about it not feeling right until after beta. I am so worried that the test was wrong. I couldnt sleep last night too well. 

Kelly- thinking sticky thoughts for you tomorrow :)

Afm -Beta test #1 tomorrow am. So nervous and praying for a good beta. Then maybe i can relax and think this is real.


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks guys. Emma - I didnt know that about AF and the progesterone. I guess I just carry on waiting! Thanks :hug:

Desperate - good luck with the BETA. It will be fine :dust:


----------



## ewwg12345

Kelly - good luck tomorrow, for both you and DH! Sounds like your lining is doing well! Hope your little guy is feeling better today.

BabyDrMrs - sorry you had a difficult transfer (I read about it on your journal), but the important thing is they did the transfer, now you can just relax and let the little ones snuggle in! I know those 10 days of waiting are the longest, but it will be over soon and hopefully you'll have your BFP next week! :)

Buster and Desperate - I am sure your betas will be fine. Take it easy and try to enjoy your positives! :) Will be thinking of you and can't wait for your updates!

AFM, our houseguests for this weekend were kind enough to postpone their trip so we've had a nice quite weekend. We are skipping church, I didn't want to deal with a big crowd quite yet. We are going to IKEA this afternoon to take care of some decorating that had been put off while I was immobilized from my PIO shots. I am almost walking normally again, hooray! :) We are taking the "scenic route" (going into Manhattan and taking the ferry across the harbor to the store, instead of the bus we usually take), kind of embarrassed to be excited about the boat ride ! :)

Hope everyone is having a good Sunday.

x
Emma


----------



## Buster1

Emma sounds like you have a lovely Sunday planned. I love Ikea, (especially the meatballs) LOL The weather is suppose to be good too so Enjoy!!!

Mrsmax I know the cramps make you doubtful. I've had af type cramps for the past few days so don't count yourself out just yet. When is your test date again?

Kelly one more day to go. Wishing you and your dh lots of luck, and sending you buckets of sticky dust.

Desperate looks like you and me will be getting beta #1 on the same day. Good luck to you miss and I look forward to hearing some good numbers from you.

Baby hope you are resting up and letting those embies get nice and snuggled in.

Marie how are you and those babies doing? Do you have another scan coming up soon?

AFM my dh has created a POAS addict. LOL I've never been like that before. I took another test this morning with FMU and still got a good line so that makes me feel pretty good, but I really just want to hear those beta numbers now and have the doctor confirm it. In other news my mother in law has come up to visit so I was at my brother in laws house last night for dinner and some how the conversation came up about people having babies later in life and my sister in law wanted to remind me that she had my nephew when she was 40 and since I'm 38 I still have time. (None of them know about us doing IVF) So dh and I were looking at each other and thinking if they only knew what was going on. :haha: Oh and having to do my PIO shot without anyone knowing was a little bit of a challenge. I tried to slip away from the crowd so that nobody would notice I was gone and don't you know someone needed to use the bathroom at the same time I was in there trying to do the shot. :dohh: So then I was trying to hurrry it up and as you all know that's not an easy task. Sorry for the long post I hope everyone has a great Sunday and I'll speak to you all soon. :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Mrsmax you're not out yet! When do you test? How many dpo are you? Surely a test would be accurate now? 

I am to excited to finally be pupo again tomorrow! Going to the pool today and am going to soak up as much time in the hot tub as possible as I don't expect I'll be allowed back in fr a long time! That's right that was a bit of positivity from ME! Trying to hold on to it and get it going. I can't wait to rub my belly and talk to my
Embies! 

Emma I hope you're holding up well.


----------



## babydrms

A hottub sounds so nice, I'm at work at is turning out to be a terrible day.


----------



## Kelly9

Sucky about the bad day. 

I don't work till Saturday which I'm happy about. Lots of time to take it easy then it will help pass the weekend before I test. Hopefully I can pick up another shift on Sunday to.


----------



## mrsmax

Kelly - great PMA!!!! Enjoy the hot tub. I am 12DPO now but have agreed with DH not to test until Tuesday pm as I said that was t hfirst day we could be sure of 100% accuracy! Wish I had lied and said it would be accurate earlier! :doh:


----------



## desperate4567

Buster -Thanks. I look forward to hearing your good numbers too. :thumbup: Is your next beta wednesday too? Hope everything goes well for you. I have a 7:45 appt so I probably won't know the results till after lunch. Tommorrow will be a long day of waiting.


----------



## Kelly9

Lots going on! 

Mrsmax I couldn't do it so huzzah to you


----------



## Springy

Kelly that is AWESOME PMA! KEEP IT UP!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

So excited and eager for tomorrow! First is dh's apt though which is going to make the early morning drag. I can't believe I'm going to be pupo, I just keep saying it over and over again and it doesn't seem real.


----------



## Buster1

Kelly get use to it girl. As of tomorrow you will be officially PUPO. Love your PMA.

Desperate I plan to go for my bloods at 7:30am so I guess we'll be receiving our news around the same time. I guess they would have me come in for the second beta on Wednesday as well.

Mrsmax keep the faith, we're all pulling for you.

Springy how are you doing?

Baby sorry you had a tough day at work. Hope things are better tomorrow.

Emma hope you enjoyed your trip to Ikea today. Did you get any meatballs?

Marie Hope you enjoyed your Sunday.


----------



## mrsmax

Buster and Desperate - masses of luck today with the blood tests :dust: Are you nervous? Have you POAS since the first BFP? Soooo excited for you. 

Kelly - masses of luck today too. PUPO here you come :)


----------



## mrsmax

sorry Buster - just reread your thread - you have POAS lots of times!!!! :rofl: I love teh story about your in laws - just think you should be breaking your own good news soon! I cant imagine having kept IVF a total secret - that must be hard. We have told our families and some very close friends...


----------



## desperate4567

mrsmax said:


> Buster and Desperate - masses of luck today with the blood tests :dust: Are you nervous? Have you POAS since the first BFP? Soooo excited for you.
> 
> Kelly - masses of luck today too. PUPO here you come :)

Yes i am nervous. Just waiting for results and dr to call. I have been POAS since 7dp3dt.


----------



## Buster1

I'm waiting right there with you Desperate. It won't be long now.


----------



## ewwg12345

Good luck Buster and Desperate, I am sure you will get good news today but I know that wait is killer! Try to stay busy! :)

Kelly thinking of you and your DH, hope all goes well and you can enjoy being PUPO before the day is up. Hopefully the "proven otherwise" part won't apply for anohter 8-9 months! :)

Hope everyone else is doing well too, and that you all had a nice weekend.

Buster, yes I did have meatballs...actually I had never had them there before, and I was surprised how good the food in the restaurant was! We had a successful trip to IKEA and had fun putting up new curtains and stuff. I am still waiting for something to happen (still no spotting, funny how I was praying for it to stop a couple weeks ago and now am almost wishing it would start!), another blood test tomorrow. I haven't done my BBT at all through the IVF cycle because I figured what was the point, but I've been checking the last few days and my temp is falling so that must be a good sign towards moving on. We are always waiting for something...waiting to start stims, waiting for transfer, waiting to test, waiting to have an U/S, and now waiting to bleed! I am afraid I'll end up miscarrying when we are in California this weekend for a wedding, but at the same time I don't care, just want it to be overwith. Seeing my accupuncturist today, so maybe she'll have some tricks to speed things along.


----------



## sweetcurly79

Ladies,
I could not resist and POAS...today it is 7dp5dt and it is positive. I tried first using internet cheapies and got consistently faint lines. So, I convinced myself those were evaporation lines. But then ,i went ahead and bought FRER and in less than a minute there was a qite visible line! Sounds like a BFP, bt I am terrified by the idea that it could be the trigger shot. Although, today it would be 14 dpt.

Heeelp meeeeeeeee


----------



## ewwg12345

Sweetcurly that is great! I really doubt that would be the trigger shot so late...my clinic does its official tests 9dp5dt so 7 is not so early, that is like 12dpo. When is your official test date? I hope the time flies by until your beta and the good news keeps coming! x

This is ending up to be quite a successful thread! :)


----------



## desperate4567

sweetcurly79 said:


> Ladies,
> I could not resist and POAS...today it is 7dp5dt and it is positive. I tried first using internet cheapies and got consistently faint lines. So, I convinced myself those were evaporation lines. But then ,i went ahead and bought FRER and in less than a minute there was a qite visible line! Sounds like a BFP, bt I am terrified by the idea that it could be the trigger shot. Although, today it would be 14 dpt.
> 
> Heeelp meeeeeeeee

Congratulations! I think your trigger shot would be out of your system by day 14. It sounds like you got your BFP.


----------



## desperate4567

Just got the phone call! My beta was 154! So now I just continue everything and repeat test on Wednesday that needs to almost double. No wonder I got + at 7dp3dt. That's a good beta, right?

Buster- Now its your turn for a good beta

This thread is starting to have the bfp's roll in! :happydance:


----------



## ewwg12345

HOORAY Desperate! That is a great number!
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## sweetcurly79

My beta aren't until a week from now. My clinic is extremely conservative. that is why I am so worried whether it is a real BFP!


----------



## sweetcurly79

Desperate, those beta sound great!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mrsmax

Congtas Sweetie!!!!! :headspin: and Desperate - great BETA!!!!! 

I will be giving some news soon....


----------



## Springy

Sweetcurly - that's AWESOME news!!!! 

And desperate - great beta number!!!!

Did either of you ladies have any symptoms????


----------



## desperate4567

Springy said:


> Sweetcurly - that's AWESOME news!!!!
> 
> And desperate - great beta number!!!!
> 
> Did either of you ladies have any symptoms????

Just slight cramping and little nausea on and off. Not too much. Hopefully it stays relatively good.


----------



## sweetcurly79

I have some slight nausea and I feel some constant pinching around my right ovary. I truly hope it is a real BFP! :flower:


----------



## mrsmax

SOOOOOOOOOOOOO - I didnt want to annouce until DH got home and I told him. I got a :bfp: this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was in TOTAL shock as was convinced I was out :wohoo:


However (and how I hated it when people did this when they got their BFP) I am terrified that this will be a chemical like we had last June. I have my blood test Thursday, so that will be good. Dont get me wrong, when I tested this morning and saw the line (almost straight away) I laughed, I cried, I paced around the house in shock and shaking with happiness, I just cant believe we could be one of the lucky ones who get an IVF BFP 1st try!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did anyone else with a bfp feel this worried that it will be all over before it has even started?


----------



## ewwg12345

That is great, congrats MrsMax! I am sure it will be a "real" BFP, you are close enough to your official test date. Just enjoy it! So happy for you.
:)


----------



## desperate4567

Mrs max- i felt worried but got a great beta today. Just enjoy your bfp!


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks Desperate 

Sweet - we got our bfps on the same day :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Wow lots of news! Congrats sweet and mrsmax!!!! Desperate that beta is great, I am assuming it was taken at 14dpo? 

I am pupo ladies! Two embryo's! They only defrosted the two and neither of them lost any cells, both are 8 cells at 3 days. I am beyond thrilled. Transfer went smoothly as well didn't really feel it. So now I hunker down and wait. 

This thread has been quiet successful I hope the bfp's keep coming as I'm at the very end.

Let me introduce you all to "luck and love"
 



Attached Files:







luck&love.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sweetcurly79

YES!!! :hugs:

I am still in denial though! :kiss:


Good luck to you for you beta tomorrow! Wish you great numbers!:thumbup:


----------



## ewwg12345

Kelly those embryos look great, I love their names -- "luck and love", we can all use some of that and I hope these two guys bring you lots of both! Enjoy being pupo and relax! :)

I found out I *do* have an extra embryo, so there are 3 little guys in storage just waiting for my body to be ready for them. Looks like I won't be cycling again until July or August, since my center closes mid June-mid July. I will be taking that time to try and be healthy and make as perfect a home as I can for those 3 frosties. I hope you don't mind me hanging around and cheering you all on though, it truly makes me so happy to see everyone findng such success. :)


----------



## Kelly9

Emma we wouldn't want you to go anywhere :)


----------



## sweetcurly79

Emma, please stick around!!! We need you!

Tomorrow is May st...We should start thinking about changing our thread name...?


----------



## babydrms

Buster1 said:


> I'm waiting right there with you Desperate. It won't be long now.




ewwg12345 said:


> Buster, yes I did have meatballs...actually I had never had them there before, and I was surprised how good the food in the restaurant was! We had a successful trip to IKEA and had fun putting up new curtains and stuff. I am still waiting for something to happen (still no spotting, funny how I was praying for it to stop a couple weeks ago and now am almost wishing it would start!), another blood test tomorrow. I haven't done my BBT at all through the IVF cycle because I figured what was the point, but I've been checking the last few days and my temp is falling so that must be a good sign towards moving on. We are always waiting for something...waiting to start stims, waiting for transfer, waiting to test, waiting to have an U/S, and now waiting to bleed! I am afraid I'll end up miscarrying when we are in California this weekend for a wedding, but at the same time I don't care, just want it to be overwith. Seeing my accupuncturist today, so maybe she'll have some tricks to speed things along.

:hugs: make sure you enjoy some wine at the wedding - you deserve it. 



sweetcurly79 said:


> Ladies,
> I could not resist and POAS...today it is 7dp5dt and it is positive. I tried first using internet cheapies and got consistently faint lines. So, I convinced myself those were evaporation lines. But then ,i went ahead and bought FRER and in less than a minute there was a qite visible line! Sounds like a BFP, bt I am terrified by the idea that it could be the trigger shot. Although, today it would be 14 dpt.
> 
> Heeelp meeeeeeeee

Sounds like a bfp, Congrats!



desperate4567 said:


> Just got the phone call! My beta was 154! So now I just continue everything and repeat test on Wednesday that needs to almost double. No wonder I got + at 7dp3dt. That's a good beta, right?
> 
> Buster- Now its your turn for a good beta
> 
> This thread is starting to have the bfp's roll in! :happydance:

That is a great beta. Congrats! 


mrsmax said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOOO - I didnt want to annouce until DH got home and I told him. I got a :bfp: this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was in TOTAL shock as was convinced I was out :wohoo:
> QUOTE]
> 
> Congrats to you too!
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> Wow lots of news! Congrats sweet and mrsmax!!!! Desperate that beta is great, I am assuming it was taken at 14dpo?
> 
> I am pupo ladies! Two embryo's! They only defrosted the two and neither of them lost any cells, both are 8 cells at 3 days. I am beyond thrilled. Transfer went smoothly as well didn't really feel it. So now I hunker down and wait.
> 
> This thread has been quiet successful I hope the bfp's keep coming as I'm at the very end.
> 
> Let me introduce you all to "luck and love"
> 
> Enjoy being PUPO! It may be my least favorite part of this whole process - way too impatient for this. :coffee:
> 
> 
> AFM - I got the call to see the specialist, our appointment is June 21. Also, got DH an appointment for his testicular u/s (his last sample had morph issues) and some lab work. Working on my resume and generally attempting to be productive.Click to expand...


----------



## Kelly9

Yes baby they don't make the tww for those of us with no patience. I am going to try very hard to enjoy these days of being pupo and maybe some days of keeping busy to pass the time faster.


----------



## Buster1

Wow I step away from the computer for the afternoon and look what happens. There's a lot of good news out there so I guess I will just add my 2 cents in as well. It's offical I got my BFP. They didn't give me the exact numbers but the nurse said my numbers looked really good. So now I go back for another beta on Wednesday and if my numbers are still good I don't have to go in for another week. I very happy but still I think I'll feel better once I know the numbers are doing well on Wednesday.

Congrats to Sweetcurly, Desperate, and Mrsmax on your BFPs this thread is heating up.

Kelly yay for being PUPO. Luck and Love look just great.

Emma sounds like you have a great plan in place and glad to hear that you have another frostie there. I hope that you have a great time at the wedding and enjoy that wine, because I have a feeling you won't be far behind in getting a BFP. We are all cheering you on.

Baby I know the waiting sucks, but I have everything crossed for you that your going to get good news at the end of your wait.

Marie how you doing hun?

Springy how are you feeling? Hope you're taking it easy.

Now things are pretty mellow here. With my MIL being here and her not knowing about the whole IVF thing it's a pretty low key atmosphere. Now bring on Wednesday and some more good numbers. Talk to you ladies soon.


----------



## Springy

MrsMax - congratulations! 

Emma - hope you're having in there!!! 

Sweet curly - glad to hear it was a good number. Hoping for a great doubling every 48 hours.

Kelly - welcome to the tww! Nice looking embryos.


----------



## marie44

Mrs.max- congrats! I knew the cramping was a good sign. It's kind of evil that they make the pg cramps feel exactly like AF cramps.

Kelly - love the embies! One of yours looks exactly like mine. I love that they give us pictures. 

Emma- yay on embie #3! What a little fighter!

Sweetcurly, buster & desperate - so happy for you! I wasn't too nervous since my 1st beta was 362 but i did panic a little waiting for the results of the 2nd & 3rd for some reason. 

Baby - try to enjoy pupo :) Have some doritos! Don't forget the pineapple core, red rasberry tea & drinking lots of milk for implantation. 

AFM - starting to show a little already & have to hide it for 3 more weeks. I had another u/s friday & both are doing good with strong heartbeats.


----------



## Buster1

Thanks Marie. I'm upset with myself that I didn't get the actual numbers of the beta, but the nurse did say that they were good. I'll feel so much better once I hear the numbers on Wednesday. I'm glad your scan went well on Friday. How exciting that you are starting to show already, but I understand why you want to keep things under wraps for the next couple of weeks. This is such an exciting time.


----------



## Kelly9

buster just ask them for both sets of numbers on wednesday they'll tell you.

marie I hope I get twins like you! I would love to be showing super early and since it will be my third pregnancy I'd likely look 15 weeks gone by 9 weeks lol. Just need luck and love to stick and grow so bad.


----------



## babydrms

marie44 said:


> Mrs.max- congrats! I knew the cramping was a good sign. It's kind of evil that they make the pg cramps feel exactly like AF cramps.
> 
> Kelly - love the embies! One of yours looks exactly like mine. I love that they give us pictures.
> 
> Emma- yay on embie #3! What a little fighter!
> 
> Sweetcurly, buster & desperate - so happy for you! I wasn't too nervous since my 1st beta was 362 but i did panic a little waiting for the results of the 2nd & 3rd for some reason.
> 
> Baby - try to enjoy pupo :) Have some doritos! Don't forget the pineapple core, red rasberry tea & drinking lots of milk for implantation.
> 
> AFM - starting to show a little already & have to hide it for 3 more weeks. I had another u/s friday & both are doing good with strong heartbeats.

Definitely been eating lots of pineapple with the core. I am suppose to stay away from dairy because it increases inflammation in the body and since I have systemic inflammatory issues and RA my acupuncture said I didn't have to cut it out completely but to not increase it at all :(. I also am allergic to red raspberry leaves (apparently common because it is part of the rose family?). So I have been trying walnuts and sunflower seeds which supposedly help implantation. Acupuncture before and after transfer. We even BD' d the night before (a well done study shows improved implantation rates when exposed to sperm). Then for 36 hours I took valium to relax my uterus....don't know if I could have done anything more. Just wait now I suppose. 

Also, I am very aware that all of this makes me sound crazy, lol.


----------



## mrsmax

Wow - so much happening. 

First - Kelly those embies are perfect!!! I love the names - CONGRATS hon. 

Buster - yay for positive blood test. Here in the UK we just get told if it is positive or not and that is it - no repeat tests!!! Scary stuff. 

Babydrms - you dont sound crazy. I became pretty much vegan in Jan as I read that was likely to help older mums get preggers. I was worried about not havimng milk - but had tons of quinoa, peanut butter and brazil nuts. :) We are LTTC - we are allowed to be a little bit crazy anyways :rofl: I am sure my RL fertile friends would think I was crazy if they knew half the stuff I have tried :blush:


----------



## Kelly9

You're not crazy it's all part of the process when you're ltttc I agree! I haven't done as much as some of you but I've done opks charting preeseed and different methods and positions for sex keeping my legs up etc and of course IVF.


----------



## marie44

Buster - they didn't offer me beta #'s either, just said they were good. I learned not to let them off the phone without a #. I think most people have no idea what they mean (except us experts) so they don't offer it. 

Babydrms - sounds like you are on top of all of the home remedies. It was important for me to feel like i was doing everything possible. Did you give up caffeine too? I did although they said 1 cup a day would not hurt anything.

Springy - how is the 2ww?


----------



## Kelly9

I gave up caffeine 3 days before transfer but once I know if Im pregnant i"m going to allow myself a small iced cap every few days, it's got way less then the daily amount recommended for a pregnant woman so I know i"ll be ok and it's really the only source of caffeine I get.


----------



## babydrms

Kelly9 said:


> You're not crazy it's all part of the process when you're ltttc I agree! I haven't done as much as some of you but I've done opks charting preeseed and different methods and positions for sex keeping my legs up etc and of course IVF.

Oh, opk's -bbt-charting-preseed, lol, that all seems like a lifetime ago. I was still so hopeful and optimistic and BD'ing wasn't a chore...I feel so jaded at this point. :wacko:



marie44 said:


> Buster - they didn't offer me beta #'s either, just said they were good. I learned not to let them off the phone without a #. I think most people have no idea what they mean (except us experts) so they don't offer it.
> 
> Babydrms - sounds like you are on top of all of the home remedies. It was important for me to feel like i was doing everything possible. Did you give up caffeine too? I did although they said 1 cup a day would not hurt anything.
> 
> Springy - how is the 2ww?

Each ET I have added more and more things. Sigh. I cut down my caffeine to one half-caf cup of coffee a day (sometimes less), except for the days in which I work. Sometimes I have an extra cup of coffee or treat myself to a soda - it is medicinal at that point because between the headaches and the fact that they frown upon sleeping at the nurses station. :haha: 

I have not changed to a full, all out fertility diet yet.


----------



## Springy

On the caffeine topic ... my original RE said there was no issue with my consumption - one cup a day the occasional second. The issues with fertility come into play when you are drinking 4 and 5 cups a day. With that said I stop at Starbucks every morning for a grande Americano on my way to work. About a year ago I cut this to 2/3 decaf as there are 3 espresso shots. With 2/3 decaf I was at very minimal amounts of caffeine. 

Now my paperwork for my TWW for IVF strictly said "limit caffeine, no alcohol and no smoking" not a big deal for the latter two .... I have however switched to full decaf coffee.

Other than that I have not done a full blown fertility diet and I would hardly call what I have eaten in the last 6 weeks a "diet" at all ... see food, eat food would be the diet I'm on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Springy

marie44 said:


> Springy - how is the 2ww?

It is PAINFUL .... I know it was I who preached the "no symptoms are normal" to you but when I'm the one in the situation I can't help but feel that no symptoms isn't normal :haha: 

Other than that I feel fine ... I'm bloated, boobs are swollen and sore and I'm tired from about lunchtime onwards but that's the effects of progesterone!


----------



## sweetcurly79

BFP line is getting darker. :dust: I am starting to believe this is NOT the trigger!!

Springy, I did not have many symptoms. I only have a constant pinching around my right ovary. This little bean must really like being around there. I hope if it did, it sticked in a good place!


----------



## Springy

That could also be your ovaries shrinking.


----------



## babydrms

Springy said:


> On the caffeine topic ... my original RE said there was no issue with my consumption - one cup a day the occasional second. The issues with fertility come into play when you are drinking 4 and 5 cups a day. With that said I stop at Starbucks every morning for a grande Americano on my way to work. About a year ago I cut this to 2/3 decaf as there are 3 espresso shots. With 2/3 decaf I was at very minimal amounts of caffeine.
> 
> Now my paperwork for my TWW for IVF strictly said "limit caffeine, no alcohol and no smoking" not a big deal for the latter two .... I have however switched to full decaf coffee.
> 
> Other than that I have not done a full blown fertility diet and I would hardly call what I have eaten in the last 6 weeks a "diet" at all ... see food, eat food would be the diet I'm on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My "diet" has been similar...think I better go find some breakfast. Yes, breakfast - don't judge, but I just woke up at 11:30...and I was having terrible dreams. Should have not overslept so much. 




Springy said:


> marie44 said:
> 
> 
> Springy - how is the 2ww?
> 
> It is PAINFUL .... I know it was I who preached the "no symptoms are normal" to you but when I'm the one in the situation I can't help but feel that no symptoms isn't normal :haha:
> 
> Other than that I feel fine ... I'm bloated, boobs are swollen and sore and I'm tired from about lunchtime onwards but that's the effects of progesterone!Click to expand...

I'm not bloated and my boobs aren't even sore anymore. :cry: However, tired is understatement.


----------



## Springy

babydrms said:


> I'm not bloated and my boobs aren't even sore anymore. :cry: However, tired is understatement.

The bloating I am attributing to my diet .... and the boobs come and go. Today they are fine but last night when I tried to lie on my stomach they hurt, go figure.


----------



## mrsmax

Hmmm - springy - sounds like you have plenty of symptoms! ;)

Sweet - yay for darker lines. I cant bring myself to retest with anything other than a digital cause I am too scared to see the lines getting fainter!

Even though I have been on a strict fertility diet - coffee has been hard to give up. Glad I am not the only one.


----------



## ewwg12345

So I just got a VM from my doctor, the levels are up again - from 240 on Friday to 640 today. Still not great, but given I stopped my shots I am in shock. I am going in tomorrow for an ultrasound to see what is going on. I told DH, we are doing PIO tonight no matter what the doctors say. I am afraid it was viable all along and I've been killing it! :( I had some wine and coffee this weekend too. I am so confused, want to be happy but not sure if I should. Please please pray for a miracle for my little guy in there. I so hope he is a fighter and wants to show those doctors they can be wrong once in a while!


----------



## Springy

Emma my heart goes out to you .... however do NOT beat yourself up for no PIO or having a glass of wine & coffee.

1) If you got pregnant naturally and weren't doing all this LTTC crap that we are doing you wouldn't be on PIO so missing one or two days is not a huge deal

2) MANY MANY MANY People get pregnant, do not KNOW they are pregnant and have lots of wine (one of my friends who is currently 28 weeks pregnant didn't know she was pregnant and we went to a wine show where we all got completely trashed) her pregnancy is TOTALLY normal

3) My RE has said one cup of coffee a day is TOTALLY fine during pregnancy

So do NOT worry about your last few days. I will pray hard for you tonight that things is a sign of good things to come ... let's go Emma's baby, HANG IN THERE BEANIE!!! :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Emma - WSS ^ Everything Springy said it right - dont worry about anything you have or havent done. I will have everything crossed for you that the lil bean keeps fighting. I cant imagine how you must be feeling :hug: :hug:


----------



## Buster1

Emma I will be praying for you as well. I'm really hoping that this is a sticky bean for you.

AFM right now the only symptoms I have are mild cramping and a mild back ache that comes and goes. No sore boobs or anything like that so that has me a little bit concerned. But, we'll see what the numbers say tomorrow.


----------



## babydrms

Emma - sorry your having such a roller coaster, I really hope it is a sticky bean!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh Emma I hope so badly that it's a little fighter and you get to see something viable. I will be checking in asap tomorrow on you. 

I'm bloated and cramp likely from progesterone and my boobs hurt a bit but it's mostly from my muscles when I was painting. Hopefully implantation will start tomorrow, I should have morulas inside me now with any luck. This tww is DRAGGING and it's only just started.


----------



## desperate4567

Emma - totally agree with springy. Prayers on the way for you and the little one.


----------



## marie44

Emma - you must be so confused! So glad they are doing an u/s to see what's going on. I'm sure nothing you did hurt the LO. Praying for good news.

Springy - I didn't really believe ppl when they said no symptoms are normal until it happened to me. I actually felt better than usual, had a normal maybe increased appetite. They say you are supposed to have a decreased appetite but everyone's body is different. I still haven't been nauseous at all. My body is good at tolerating heightened hormone levels apparently and maybe yours is too.

I think the key is to only have caffeine if you need it, not just out of habit. I have a cup of tea at work some days when i can't keep my eyes open. Caffeine does dehydrate you and depletes calcium so make sure to drink extra water and milk to compensate. I've been trying but it is hard. I'm not hardcore with all the rules but i try to follow as many as possible.


----------



## Kelly9

Marie I know others who've had no symptoms though I think you're the first twin mum, but that is GREAT if I were pregnant with twins I bet my ms and other crappy symptoms would be terrible! They were average with my son and worse with my daughter, longer lasting with my daughter too. Enjoy every second of feeling great well pregnant cause as those two babies get bigger physically it's going to get more uncomfortable. Maybe feeling good now is the universes way to make it up to you later when you're big and round with hands and feet poking out everywhere.


----------



## mrsmax

I like that theory Kelly :)


----------



## ewwg12345

Hi again everyone, I am here with my update!

No good news, unfortunately . There was nothing to be seen anywhere, not in the uterus, not in the tubes (I should be 5w6d, so the Dr said normally you should see a sac or something). They drew blood again and will call me later. I have started some brown spotting since yesterday, but still no red blood. I have no pain or cramps, though I am getting a pulling feeling in my right leg (where the leg meets the hip). Though that may be from me walking funny due to the shots in the butt (those things are killer), or I may have noticed it since hearing the word "ectopic" (the power of suggestion!). 

So my delimma is that I am supposed to leave this evening for my college roommate's wedding in Napa. We are meant to be there four days (through Sunday night). I told the doctor, and he said he does not recommend me going in case it is ectopic and I need medical care. He says I will probably be fine, they don't even know if it is ectopic or not, but if it is I could end up in pain on the flight, or need to go to an emergency room in California if things go badly. He would prefer I stay here for monitoring. It just seems so extreme...I've miscarried at 6 weeks before, it is not that bad; but I don't know how likely it is to be ectopic, and if it is, how crucial it is to be in NY where my doctor is for treatment vs going to an ER in California. 

What do you think? Should we cancel the trip? I hate to do so, but I would also hate to lose a tube because I stubbornly went to a wedding! DH has suggested calling the resort, seeing how close we will be to a real hospital with good facilities, and if it is 15-20 minutes, we just go and are very vigilent; if it is like an hour or more away, we should not go. The doctor's official stance is not to go, but again, he said we would probably be fine if we did. I dont' want to go against his wishes, but at the same time this whole process has been horrid and we'd love a few days away to relax. :( I have emailed a couple of friends who are OBs to see what they say, but I am at a loss. 

Have any of you been through ectopics? Do my levels/symptoms sound like ectopic? Any thoughts?

Sorry for the novel, and sorry to always have bad news! :(


----------



## sweetcurly79

Let's see if I can share mine too. I am becoming more confident it is a positive :flower:, but my clinic does not allow beta testing before next Monday. Wait is hell! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Springy

Sweetcurly that is DEFINITELY a positive!! NOT a doubt about that being a second line!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## sweetcurly79

Emma,

I have never been in that position and i would not know what to suggest. i think that if you have a good medical facility close-by you should be fine. The only cornern would be if something happens on the flight and you need immediate medical attention. Again, I am commenting out of no experience.

:hug:


----------



## Kelly9

Emma I'd say see about the distance to the hospital. If hcg levels are rising slowly you might not see anythin with levels at only 600. They're going to do more betas right?


----------



## mrsmax

Emma - I dont know what to say. If it was me, I know I would go back and forth. I think I would go provided there was a good hospital nearby and the chances are low. BUT ectopics are serious and not to be messed with - would you forgive yourself for going in that situation? What can you live with most? Sorry, prob not making much sense. 

Sweet - that is def a line!!! Wow it is almost the same colour as the control. How come your clinic test so late? Your retrieval was only a day after mine and my bloods are tomorrow and I thought that was late!!!!!!!! You feeling any symptoms?


----------



## ewwg12345

Sweetcurly - that is a great positive! No doubt about it! Congrats :)

Kelly/Sweetcurly - thanks for your replies. I've talked to two friends who are OBs, one said she would go given how low the levels are, the other was more cautious, saying planes can exacerbate problems. There is a full hospital 7 miles from the resort, so that gives me some comfort. They drew blood this AM, so I think I'll wait and see if the levels are still rising or if they are falling/flat. If the latter, we may still make the trip; if the former, I think I'd be more comfortable staying here. It seems unlikely anything would happen in the next 3-4 days, but if I would need surgery or that type of intervention I'd like my normal doctor to do it. So we'll wait and see...!


----------



## Springy

Emma - I have zero experience with your situation but I would think as long as you are relatively close to a medical facility you should be fine. Especially if your clinic will follow you this week for the remainder of the week before you go.

Ultimately you have to trust your gut instinct and go with what you and your DH are most comfortable with both medically and socially.


----------



## sweetcurly79

Mrsmax: Yes, I know. They drive me/us insane. My clinic does beta testing 14 days after transfer, not a day earlier! So, I have 5 more days to keep wondering whether it is real and it is doubling. It looks to me that lines are getting darker with time, but there is only that much you can infer from the shade of a line!

As far as symptoms go, I have had for some days now some consistent early afternoon nausea. Yesterday I got a crazy headache at mid-afternoon and i experienced some light spotting last night. That is it!


----------



## marie44

Emma - what a dilemna. It sounds the the blood results may help make your decision. Sorry you have to go through this.

Sweetcurly - looks like a bfp to me! You girls who test early are so brave. I couldn't do it but how exciting when it is a bfp.

Kelly - i hope you get your twins too. They warned me all of the symptoms may be doubly bad since my hormones are double a normal pg. I feel so lucky. Maybe i should enjoy it now like you said before i get huge lol.

Mrs.max - when is your beta?


----------



## Kelly9

My clinic waits till 16 days past transfer but they don't do beta's just urine tests so that could be why. I guess they want to be sure. No way am I waiting that long. 

Emma let us know what the levels come back as, I'd say you'd be fine to go with a hospital near by just incase. If you decide to go the D&C route it can wait till you're back from the wedding though I hope things work out.


----------



## desperate4567

Sweet curly- congratulations it looks like your bfp :)
Emma- tough decision and i have no experience either. Sorry.
Kelly - hope all is going good. Rest up.

Afm - beta #2 -346. Now waiting for ultrasound to see if one or two healthy beans. They said it could go either way with my betas. Would love two but just as happy with one!


----------



## ewwg12345

Desperate that is great! More than double! :) I hope you get your twins. 

Sweetcurly - that is a long time to wait for a beta, but you have a strong BFP and some good symptoms to tide you over! It will be here before you know it, and just think how nice and high your number will be by then!

Kelly - 16 days after transfer? That is even worse! Ours was only 9 days, and I was dying by the end of it. I would have broken down to test by 16 day as well, that is just nutso.

MrsMax - In the end my thinking was like yours...I went back and forth, and decided that there was very little chance of things going badly, but if they did, I would literally never forgive myself for it!

So we decided that if the beta fell/stayed the same we would look into going, but if it rose, we would not go. I am such a worry wart, I would not be able to relax if I thought the levels could still be rising. And that is not the energy one should bring to a friend's wedding! So the beta is still rising, up to 778 today...the Dr wants to see me again Friday and maybe Saturday to see what is up. We'll be here, and I'll be calmer than I would be in Napa (though with less company and wine!).

Thank you all for your replies. I am sorry to ask such a difficult question! I really appreciate your support, hopefully our drama will end soon and we can start moving forward somehow!


----------



## mrsmax

I am so pleased you have found a decision you can have peace with :hugs: Please keep us informed - praying for you :hug:


----------



## Kelly9

Glad you made a decision. Will they scan you again? I'd want to be sure there was no viable pregnancy before doing anything like a d and c. I'm still holdin out hope for you and your little fighter I hope that doesn't bother you.


----------



## Buster1

Emma sorry you have to miss your friends wedding, but I think you made a good decision. You are such a strong woman. Hang in there things will get better in time. :hugs:

Desperate great numbers!! Can't wait to find out if it's one or two babies in there.

How are the rest of you lovely ladies doing today? :wave:

AFM got my second set of bloods done today and the results were good. But like a bone head I forgot to ask what the numbers were again :dohh: but she said they were rising nicely. Of course I was very pleased with that, but the nurse said that I sounded surprised that the numbers were so good. So I had to explain to her that everything is still sinking in, but don't get me wrong I'm very happy. The only symptoms I seem to have right now are mild cramping here and there, having to pee every 5 minutes, fatigue, and gas :blush:. I don't go for my next set of bloods til next Wednesday and I have my scan appointment for May 18th. Well first day back at work tomorrow hope all goes well. Take care ladies and I'll talk to you soon. :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Good to hear buster! I can't wait for everyones scans to see how many we're all carrying. 

So that leaves me, baby and springy for testing now? Hopefully I haven't left anyone out.


----------



## Springy

I am not sure if I like being the one to pull up the rear!!!

Kelly when are you testing?

Baby Saturday??


----------



## Kelly9

I'll be the one pulling up the rear, I'm testing monday though I have a feeling I'll cave on sat at 8dpo and do a cheapie. I got a bfp at 8dpo from my fresh round it was just super hard to see but my reasoning is if I do have twins in there then maybe it'll show better if not I'll just have to wait another day or two.


----------



## sweetcurly79

Looking forward to hear what you ladies have!! 

I have been consistently checking my FRERS and, while I wait for my beta, I am watching the line getting darker. I am quite hopeful that things are going well. :baby: Hopeful, yet so scared...:dohh:


----------



## mrsmax

Kelly, Baby, Springy - :dust: for testing! It is going to be an anxious weekend for you guys. :hugs: Have everything crossed for you all. 

Buster - so pleased your betas are good. I get my results in the next hour!!! Apparently they will give me the level - but they only take your blood once. They say they think people get too hung up on the levels rising and stress isnt good :shrug: I guess I will worry about that if my test is positive. I know I have done a HPT but I am still TERRIFIED for the phone to ring!!!!!


----------



## Springy

Yep very anxious weekend and just do not feel very positive about the cycle now .... I feel NOTHING! I don't even feel like my boobs are sore anymore from the progesterone, I am also not really as tired as I was earlier in the week and I feel totally like AF is going to come any minute. All in all it is only 8:15am and I am having a ROUGH day already!!


----------



## Springy

Can't wait to hear your levels MrsMax!!


----------



## mrsmax

Springy - I wish I could say something to convince you it is not all over. I swear I would have bet my mortgage that I wasnt pregnant - I really dont think you can know until you take a :test: :hug:

So - I have my beta. It is 359 :wohoo: The nurse was very happy with that and a quick Google has convinced me to be be brave and get a slider. Not quite ready for a proper ticker yet. Scan 24th May (at 7 weeks). It is finally beginning to sink in that I am pregnant :)


----------



## marie44

Mrs.max - that's a high beta like mine was. Mine was 11 dp 3dt, not sure what yours was.
Springy- feeling like AF is coming is a good sign. I had 4-5 days of AF like cramps before my BFP. 
Buster-congrats on another good beta!


----------



## Springy

marie44 said:


> Mrs.max - that's a high beta like mine was. Mine was 11 dp 3dt, not sure what yours was.
> Springy- feeling like AF is coming is a good sign. I had 4-5 days of AF like cramps before my BFP.
> Buster-congrats on another good beta!

I don't cramp ... just a feeling down there that I "know" she is coming or trying to come .... UGGHHH


----------



## Kelly9

Springy hang in there, try not to let this get to you otherwise it will still ruin your brothers wedding. 

Mrs max great numbers! 

I can't wait to test!

sweet curly you tested at 10dpo right? If your ticker is right? 

I had some pressure and light cramps last night and this morning but nothing now. I'm 6dpo and I really hope those embies are snuggling in. I'm going to be devastated if this doesn't work. No other symptoms either, my boobs may be a little sore but hard to tell and likely from progesterone. Also the esterase is giving me crappy headaches. I am so happy I work the next two days, I'll be so nervous doing my job solo for the first time that I won't have a second to think about testing and babies hopefully.


----------



## marie44

Springy - i started getting defeated about 3 days before beta & i changed my goal to just making it to testing without getting AF. Every time i went to the bathroom & no AF, i felt an accomplishment. It might be a mind game, but it kept me from obsessing about my lack of symptoms.


----------



## sweetcurly79

I got my first BFP at 5dp5dt! Yes, it was a veeeery faint line and I was positive it was the trigger. But, it kept darkening.

Spingy, the reason why I tested so early was to get the bad news slowly rather than all at once so that I could start adjusting to the failure. Then, I got my BFP and it has been wonderful. Either way (testing or not), the 2ww is awful. It is a stressful waiting game. My suggestion is that you have to decide what choice makes you stronger. I did not want the bad surprise and I went for the day by day.


----------



## Buster1

Hi ladies hope you all are well.

Springy I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. The only thing that I can say is that every woman handles pregnancy different. Some have loads of symptoms some have none. I have everything crossed for you hun and sending you lots of hugs.

Mrsmax congrats on the great numbers. Does it feel real now?

Hope everyone else is well today was my first day back flying and I'm exhausted so I have to cut this short and get some sleep. Will check on everyone tomorrow. Have a good night.


----------



## Springy

marie44 said:


> Springy - i started getting defeated about 3 days before beta & i changed my goal to just making it to testing without getting AF. Every time i went to the bathroom & no AF, i felt an accomplishment. It might be a mind game, but it kept me from obsessing about my lack of symptoms.

That is exactly how I feel right now!!!! As long as I go to the bathroom and there is no red I'm happy. I have mixed emotions right now and feel this could go either way .... And I also think I will not be totally devastated if I it is a :bfn: as I do truly believe that ONE of my 6 embabies will result in a baby for DH and I. If its not these 2 then maybe the next two we put back :thumbup:

When I used injectables with IUI twice last year AF was here by 10 and 11 days post ovulation so the fact that I'm now on day 14 with nothing I am hoping may be a slightly good sign ... but then again 600mg a day progesterone should keep her good and far away!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

The progesterone should keep you from bleeding. Still not feeling anything? 

I'm dying in my tww. Had some cramping today only for a short while. Most of the time I feel nothing. I'm not even bloated from the progesterone but don't know if this is normal for a FET. So springy I get how you're feeling I've essentially felt nothing at all too. It's doings head in. I am determined to wait till Monday to test I want to be sure of the results if there is a line anyway. I know I could still be pg with a neg hpt at 10dpo but the chances are low since I've always gotten my lines early. 

Work is helping me pass the time but I'm at a lull with 1.5 hours to kill. Might go walk around the mall or something.


----------



## desperate4567

Kelly9 said:


> The progesterone should keep you from bleeding. Still not feeling anything?
> 
> I'm dying in my tww. Had some cramping today only for a short while. Most of the time I feel nothing. I'm not even bloated from the progesterone but don't know if this is normal for a FET. So springy I get how you're feeling I've essentially felt nothing at all too. It's doings head in. I am determined to wait till Monday to test I want to be sure of the results if there is a line anyway. I know I could still be pg with a neg hpt at 10dpo but the chances are low since I've always gotten my lines early.
> 
> Work is helping me pass the time but I'm at a lull with 1.5 hours to kill. Might go walk around the mall or something.


I didn't really have much bloating or cramping with FET. Slight abd cramps but not as bad as my fresh cycle. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ewwg12345

Hey everyone, I am anxiously waiting to hear about Springy and Kelly's results! Is there anyone else still waiting to test that I've missed?

Just wanted to give you an update, so it doesn't seem like it is ectopic after all, which is good news. My levels are starting to fall (437 today vs 778 on Wednesday) so hopefully we are headed towards a resolution. TMI - I passed a bunch of grey tissue yesterday (lining?), but still no red blood...the nurse said it will probably still take a few days as my levels continue to drop. Once my levels are zero, we wait for me to have a "normal" period, then they will monitor me for a cycle to see if my natural lining and progesterone are up to snuff...if so, the following cycle they'll pop a couple of frosties in there after I ovulate. Sounds easy, right? Hopefully it will be easy and will work, and I'll be just a few months behind all of you! :)

I may take a break from commenting on B&B to clear my head a bit, but I'll still be checking in on all of you, so pleased this is turning out to be such a lucky thread for so many! :)

x Emma


----------



## marie44

Emma - Sorry the #'s are dropping but great it is not ectopic. That way you don't lose any tubes and it is a lot less painful (from what i hear). I'm glad you have your frosties. I would request one be that 3rd little fighting embie. It worked so hard to become an embie, maybe it will work that hard to become a baby. I know they don't really let you choose but just a thought :)

Buster - GL back at work. Hope you don't get MS. That could be a killer at work for you.

Kelly & springy - hang in there. Try to keep busy with as much as possible or you may drive yourselves crazy with obsessing. Kelly - remember cramping is a good thing.


----------



## Kelly9

Marie I know cramping is a good thing problem is I don't really have any cramps! I'm more like springs with zero to minimal of any symptoms which scares me.

Desperate very happy to hear that, did you have any other symptoms? 

Babydrms is yet to test as well, there are three of us. 

I'm still trying to make it till monday, tomorrow should be no problem cause I work but sunday's going to be a bitch, ladies don't let me test early! Stop me with your words please!

SPringy I hope things are going fast for you, you to babydrms!


----------



## ewwg12345

Oh gosh, Babydrmrs sorry I left you off my list! Fingers crossed for you, Kelly, and Springy as you wait for your tests. And fingers crossed for continued good news for everyone waiting for follow-up tests and scans! x


----------



## desperate4567

Kelly - i didn't have many symptoms. I actually thought it might not have worked because of the lack of symptoms. I had slight cramping a few days starting 3dp3dt. I think it was because this cycle was a lot easier for me. Plus the acupuncture made me relax more. Good luck and think happy thoughts. When do you test?


----------



## Kelly9

Not till Monday if I can hold out. That will put me at 10dpo. 

Baby did you test this morning?


----------



## babydrms

Another :bfn: for me.


----------



## Kelly9

:hugs:


----------



## ewwg12345

I am so sorry BabyDrMs.


----------



## marie44

:hugs: So sorry Babydrms

Did you have a beta or frer? It's not fair. I really thought this was your cycle :(


----------



## desperate4567

So sorry baby drms. Hopefully it is too early. :hugs:


----------



## babydrms

It was many FRERs...I'm 9dp6dt, not too early. Beta tomorrow, but completely unnecessary really. Kind of wish they did it like some RE's - betas only for this with a positive hpt. Going there again, when I know there result is just cruel. Consult on Tuesday.


----------



## mrsmax

Babydrms - I am soooooo sorry hun. That is so unfair. :hug:


----------



## sweetcurly79

Babydrms - I am very sorry to hear that. :hugs: However, I would still check betas and see. You never know... I have read all sort of things in different threads. As I mentioned before, for example, my clinic refuses to test beta before 14dp5dt because results may not be reliable.


----------



## Buster1

Babydrms I am so sorry. Sending you lots of :hugs: hun.

Kelly good luck with your testing tomorrow.

Springy how are you holding up hun?

Emma hope your having a restful weekend and taking care of yourself.

To all you other wonderful ladies out there I hope you are doing well and having a good weekend. :flower:


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies I apologize for the brevity of this post but it is not good news for DH and I. Stark white test this AM with no even hint of a second line. We have spent the entire day in tears wondering when our luck will ever turn around .... 

Good luck to those of you still testing. I will watch quietly but don't think I can mentally post at this point in time.

XOXO


----------



## Buster1

Springy I'm so sorry sending you lots of :hugs:. Just know that we are here for you.


----------



## babydrms

sweetcurly79 said:


> Babydrms - I am very sorry to hear that. :hugs: However, I would still check betas and see. You never know... I have read all sort of things in different threads. As I mentioned before, for example, my clinic refuses to test beta before 14dp5dt because results may not be reliable.

According to my RE - clinics who draw late do so to preserve their pregnancy rates vs. number of live births - essentially weeding out the chemicals/early miscarriages which are insanely common in IVF. My clinic does not believe in this, they want to know about every pregnancy even if it is a very early mc - becuase those get treated differently the next cycle than someone who just has complete implantation failure.


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry springy lots of hugs to you to. 

I did test this morning at 9dpo and it was neg. I know it could still be early but deep down I'm expecting lots of bfns in the coming days. I'll test every morning now as keep you up to date.


----------



## babydrms

Oh no Kelly, I really do hope it is early. :hugs: It really should have been your time. I can't believe how this thread is now ending. Maybe we need to start a new one tomorrow. I know we won't be done mourning - but maybe looking to the future will help this pain ease....Thinking of you and Springy.


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks I hope I'm wrong and it's to early to but I've got nothing to make me think otherwise. I'm down with a new thread if this doesn't pan out but I still want to keep tabs on those with babies in their bellies. I think with any luck well be starting a fresh cycle in June/July.


----------



## babydrms

All the preggers better come right on over with us...just a new thread, with new juju and not three :bfn:'s in a row. Although, I don't see some of them as much as we used to...I think we would probably not be cycling or considering cycling again until the end of the summer.


----------



## Buster1

Kelly sorry about the BFN. I too am hoping that it is just too early and still have everything crossed for you.

And don't you worry guys I'm not going anywhere. I'm here to support all you ladies on this thread and any new one that gets started. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Me too buster. This thread was doing so well and I had such high hopes for all of us getting a bfp. 

I have a killer headache, stupid esterace. Might try to sleep soon to get tomorrow here sooner.


----------



## mrsmax

3 BFNs - that is not fair. I am so sorry - everyone deserved a BFP and I had such good hopes for alll of you. 

Like Buster said, as long as you guys stlll want us, I would love to stay around and be your cheerleader. :hug:


----------



## ewwg12345

Kelly and Springy I am so sorry....hoping it might still be to early and you get a surprise BFP on your blood test. If not, will be here for you as long as you need to vent and will be cheering you on when you are ready to move forward.


----------



## desperate4567

Kelly, Springy, and babydrms- so sorry, really thought you would get your + this time. I will be here till you get your + :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

neg on an ic at 10dpo today. My clinic doesn't do a beta but I think by wednesday I'll go to my family doc and ask for one so I can know sooner then the OTD with the urine test the clinic uses. That way I can stop my meds sooner and get my period here sooner. I know it's still early at 10dpo but with each bfn my hope disappears a little more.


----------



## babydrms

Kelly - do you have a follow-up consultation scheduled yet? This time I played it smart and got one for the day after beta (tomorrow), tired of all this damn waiting.


----------



## Kelly9

calling now for one


----------



## Springy

Mine was apparently prebooked ... May 22nd at 1:30pm At least its only 2 weeks away.


----------



## babydrms

Springy said:


> Mine was apparently prebooked ... May 22nd at 1:30pm At least its only 2 weeks away.

When we set the date for the FET, and subsequently the beta, I made the first available appointment after that. My patience has long been lost!


----------



## ewwg12345

Glad you have appointments, Springy and Baby. Kelly, hope you can get an appointment that is not too far off as well...It really helps to have that date in mind in terms of moving forward, I think. They won't let me make one until my beta falls (it is now at 317, taking its sweet time on the way up and the way down!). I guess it doesn't really matter since we won't do anything for a few months, but it would be nice to have our "step one" beyond this cycle to look forward to!

If y'all start a new thread I'd love to go over with you! We'll all get there soon.


----------



## Kelly9

I left a message so hopefully they'll call me back today or tomorrow about a follow up. I just need to get in before cd14 if I'm going to start the meds on time. I just realized this next cycle if all goes through will be while we're on vacation, thats going to make it tricky since I'll have to arrange for scans and blood work while back in nova scotia. I'm sure the clinic can tell me how to go about doing that or maybe they have connections with the clinic back in NS.


----------



## sweetcurly79

I am very sorry ladies. I hope we can all keep supporting you.

Afm: I just got my call and my betas @ 14dp5dt are 1,200!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

Great news sweet curly. I'm not out yet it's still early I just don't think it's looking good.


----------



## Buster1

Just wanted to pop in and say Hi :wave: to you lovely ladies and let you know you are all in my thoughts. I have to go to a training at the airport tomorrow and have to be up at 3am so I can make it to New York on time. (Yuck) Anyway I hope you ladies all have a good night and will speak with you all soon. :flower:


----------



## mrsmax

sweetcurly - that is great!!!!! :happydance:

I wish I had another BETA. I woke up at midnight with really bad stomach craps and thought I was having a miscarriage. However, they only lasted 20 minutes and went away after I had bene to the bathroom. There was no blood and I didnt have any pain after the initial pain - I am kinda freaked out, but trying to stay calm. DH says it was trapped wind/constipation and nt to even ring the clinic!! I am praying every moment that things are going to be ok....


----------



## ewwg12345

Sweetcurly that is great, good to see those numbers going up!

MrsMax, I am sorry you are cramping but your DH is probably right, it could be gas or something, and anyways, it is totally normal to cramp in early pregnancy! You'll be fine. It is too bad they don't do betas in the UK, but maybe it is better....betas are just another thing to worry and fret about, usually with no good reason! You will feel better when you have your scan, is it at 6 weeks? That is just around the corner.

Buster hope you aren't too tired!

Kelly fingers crossed you get a positive in a few days, stranger things have happened! If not, it sounds like you have a good plan for going forward.

Hope everyone else is doing well, thinking of you all.

x Emma


----------



## Kelly9

I didn't test today and am happy I didn't. Will test tomorrow for sure though. Still no symptoms.


----------



## Springy

ewwg12345 said:


> Sweetcurly that is great, good to see those numbers going up!
> 
> MrsMax, I am sorry you are cramping but your DH is probably right, it could be gas or something, and anyways, it is totally normal to cramp in early pregnancy! You'll be fine. It is too bad they don't do betas in the UK, but maybe it is better....betas are just another thing to worry and fret about, usually with no good reason! You will feel better when you have your scan, is it at 6 weeks? That is just around the corner.
> 
> Buster hope you aren't too tired!
> 
> Kelly fingers crossed you get a positive in a few days, stranger things have happened! If not, it sounds like you have a good plan for going forward.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well, thinking of you all.
> 
> x Emma

Emma I have to admit I got all caught up in my own BFN and wallowing in my own self pity .... did you go to the wedding?

AFM - beta confirmed it :bfn:


----------



## mrsmax

Damn it Springy - hopefully you have some good frosties waiting in the freezer for you :kiss:


----------



## Kelly9

It's easy and understandable to get all caught up in yourself during a process like this. I do it all the time but I still think about everyone else all the time. 

Springy I hope they let you move on nice and quick wit a FET. :hugs:


----------



## ewwg12345

Springy, of course you are caught up in your own journey, and rightly so, you are going through a big disappointment! I am so sorry about your results. But I remember something you said earlier in your TWW, you said that you felt sure that your baby will come from this cycle, either the two embies you put back or from the four frozens. Keep that thought in mind, you'll be on to your FET soon and every day you are closer to meeting your baby.

We didn't go to the wedding, I only got the "all clear" to travel at the end of the afternoon on Friday and the wedding was early afternoon on Saturday so it was just too much. My levels are still being stubborn, hovering at 300ish and still no proper bleeding, grr. I had a nice weekend, though, met up with two girlfriends for some shopping and pedicures, and worked on some home projects with DH. Today is our 2 yr anniversary, we went out last night to dinner and a jazz show, and tonight we'll stay home with some bubbly and look at our wedding album. The past few days have been a good reminder that I have a lot to be thankful for! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Emma your anniversary plans sound so nice. I hope you're levels drop soon.


----------



## mrsmax

Emma - glad you seem to be moving to a good place. Enjoy the bubbly :wine:


----------



## Springy

Emma I know ... I actually said to my DH as soon as we got the BFN and I said "I truly believe one of our 6 embryos will be our child" and we need to fixate on that.

He is taking this WAY harder than me .... I am ready to just move on and start the FET cycle in June. Just need to make sure that DH is on board. I won't bring that up till next week - he needs a full week to process all of this insanity!


----------



## babydrms

Emma, sorry your numbers are being stubborn - but your anniversary plans sound nice!

Springy - your DH sounds so much like mine. I think you may be like me, in that, having a plan helps me get passed the immediate pain, and keep my eye on the prize. I was just thinking about the stages of grief on the way to the doctor this morning (tears while I was driving) and I was thinking I am in anger right now (even though I was crying)...but it passes as quickly as it comes. 

AFM - I have a plan it includes an agressive protocol for FET after I take a month off for biopsy and hysteroscopy. More details in my journal.


----------



## marie44

Springy - :hugs: It makes it so much harder when dh is so upset but it's good he's letting it out so he can heal. This process is so emotionally grueling & it truly is not for the weak. Only the strong can pick themselves up and keep trying. I hope your baby is in the freezer waiting for you.

Kelly - I'm holding out hope for you. Maybe skipping a day or two of testing will be good for you. Could still be a late implanter.

Babydrms - glad you are going through the grief stages. It makes it harder when ivf is a secret and you feel alone but i truly think it's better if you're a private person like me & can't deal with all of the questions when people know.

Sweetcurly - great beta #'s!

Emma - glad you're looking at the bright side and have a supportive dh. My dh & i did a lot of fighting when ttc, mostly bc he was upset his count was so low and decided to start arguments with me constantly about nothing. A lot of men have trouble expressing their feelings. He's a lot better now but he put me through a lot. 

Buster & desperate - hope you're doing well.

Mrs.max - it's normal to worry in the early stages but as long as there is no blood, you should be ok. It is still so scary.


----------



## Kelly9

Will pop over baby. 

Springy isn't it funny how our men always surprise us? My husband is not like your husband, I think he's more worried about me loosing the plot if this doesn't work lol. He always seems fast to rebound. 

I am so scared. Tomorrow is make it or break it day. Don't think I'll sleep tonight.


----------



## Buster1

Wishing you lots of luck for testing tomorrow Kelly.

Springy, Baby, and Emma You are all very strong women, and I admire you so much. You are going through such a hard time, but yet you are focused and not letting that stop you in anyway, you guys just keep looking forward.

I hope the rest of you ladies are doing well and will speak with you all soon.


----------



## mrsmax

Just popping in quick before work to wish Kelly tons of luck today :dust: Will post more tonight - but know I have everything crossed for you lovely lady xxxxx


----------



## ewwg12345

Kelly my DH is like yours...mostly worried about me and my ups and downs, especially after the MCs. He is so supportive and wonderful but at the same time I'm not sure any of it seems totally real to him either, like he won't really "get" that I'm pregnant until I have a big belly!

Good luck testing today! x


----------



## Springy

Good luck Kelly!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

neg at 12dpo.


----------



## Buster1

I'm so sorry Kelly :hugs:


----------



## sweetcurly79

I am very sorry for all the bad news, but I am happy about hearing the what's next. I hope the path to having a baby in your arms will be short:hugs:

Afm: second beta was 2,765. We are on track!


----------



## Springy

Kelly I am heartbroken for you :hug: 

I know how frustrated, disappointed, angry and numb you must be feeling right now.

Hang in there, I'm here if you need anything!!!! Just a journal away xoxo


----------



## ewwg12345

I'm so sorry Kelly.


----------



## Kelly9

Not only am I not pregnant but I get to face my daughters due date alone, it would have been hard enough to get through with another lo inside me now it's going to be impossible.


----------



## Buster1

I'm so sorry Kelly. I can't imagine how you are feeling. Just know that we are all here for you in spirit. I know it's not much, but please feel free to come on here to vent if you need to. I just wish there was something I could say that would help ease your pain. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Kelly - i cant imagine the pain you are through right now having to face that date without a BFP. It will happen, but right now you deserve to be as angry and p'd off as you possibly can we. We are all here for you :hug: :cry: :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Desperate/Sweetcurly etc you may like this thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-over-35/993175-new-bfp-after-ivf.html


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies just checking in on everyone. Hope you are all doing ok. :flower:


----------



## ewwg12345

Hi Buster, hope you are doing well! :hi: Glad to see a post on this thread...this was the first thread I ever posted on after lurking on B&B for over a year...now that it has gone quiet I'm not sure where to go! I hope everyone is doing well and all the new pregnancies are progressing nicely. :baby:

I hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend, here in NY we are finally getting some nice weather for a change! I'm headed to Philly tomorrow for my 10 year college reunion, looking forward to seeing some old friends. Still waiting for my stupid levels to go down, down to 179 from 317 on Monday so at least things are going the right way. I don't have to go back for another beta for over a week, sooo happy about that! :thumbup: Going for blood draws is no fun when the best news you can hope for is that your levels are going down. 

My accupuncturist has prescribed me some crazy "blood quickening" herbs to help my body recalibrate itself, looking forward to her treatments over the next month or two to get things in order for an FET!

Happy Friday everyone! :hug:


----------



## marie44

Emma - glad the levels are going down slowly but surely. The herbs sound natural and healthy for getting ready for another round.


----------



## Buster1

Emma, glad to hear the levels are going down. Have a great time at your college reunion. I have my 20 year high school reunion in June.

Marie hope you and your two little beans are doing well.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm here just biding my time licking my wounds. my 10 year high school reunion is this year if someone holds one.


----------



## Buster1

Hey Kelly it's good to hear from you hun.

Now I'm starting to feel old, I wish this was my 10 year reunion. 20 years is making me feel ancient. LOL


----------



## Springy

I'm still lurking too .... Finding it hard to post after getting a bfn :cry: and been spending hours googling what they could do differently with my FET, I'm questioning if my lining was too thick, questioning if they should have done assisted hatching etc.

Emma - glad to hear the levels are going in the right direction!

Kelly how are you holding up?


----------



## Kelly9

Springy I'm hanging in, the worst day was the first day I knew they were gone, each day has been easier. Been focusing on talking to realtors and getting our house ready to be put up for sale and also trying to get in contact with my clinic who still hasn't called me back! I am mad. Should get results from beta tomorrow if I get a chance to call in. I've already fibbed and told the clinic today via voicemail that my beta was negative (just cause I know it will be and I figured they might call me sooner) so they really should be calling me tomorrow and then hopefully someone can fill me in on if we'll be allowed to start with this coming cycle. I have to keep taking my estrogen and progesterone till I run out cause I need my period to come a bit later so I can time my cycle with our trip back east in june. I don't mind coming home a bit earlier but don't want to if I don't have to. Still trying to figure out if I should take the pill come cd1 or just do a med free start to my fresh cycle. 

Springy, when will you start down regging for your FET? Or do you have the rough dates yet? I really I hope I can cycle with you and baby again, then all 3 of us can win this time around.


----------



## mrsmax

Hi ladies

I was thinking, there is no reason that we cant keep this thread going is there? There is a good balance of BFN/BFPs so we can all support each other. Like you Emma, I felt a bit lost once this thread went quiet - although I do have a ocuple of other regular threads but they are quite quiet as I find people tend to start journals after a while,w hich isnt quite the same I know I would love to keep supporting all of you and hearing what is going ANd being there for when you each get you BFP. what do you all think?

I can always change the title of the thread if anyone is interested? 

It is Saturday here and finally a sunny weekend - the last 4 or 5 have been dreadful. I have a friend coming to stay and a birthday party to go to tonight which I am looking forward to.


----------



## Springy

Kelly - the FETs at the clinics in this area are really easy. CD 3 blood and ultrasound, start estrace. Back 8 - 10 days later for a lining check if it looks good they schedule transfer and you start progesterone. So its a very calm and relatively "unmedicated" cycle.

We have our follow up on 05/22 and we will get an idea then when we can start but based on the phone conversation I had with the nurse she said there will most likely be no reason now why we can't start with the next CD 1 if WE are ready. 

That's the key ... WE ... I am ready but I haven't brought it up with DH yet. I did mention last night that I saw a girl on here who got pregnant with her first IVF, miscarriage at 20 weeks and then she was waiting on her second IVF to start in May and she got pregnant naturally in April after being told with her DH sperm issues it was virtually impossible to conceive naturally. So I said - we will try on our own this month ok!? and he just said "yep". 

MrsMax - I'm good with keeping the thread going as you're right there is a good balance. The other thread we were on was pretty much all BFPs but me and Reb so I am finding it really hard to be in there as I feel totally alone. Here there is a much better mix of BFPs and BFNs that we can all support one another through it.

Kelly - could you cycle in NS when you're back out East? AART is a fantastic facility and if timing worked you could cycle there couldn't you?

Buster - how are you feeling??? Any m/s?


----------



## Buster1

Hey Springy, good to hear from you too. I'm glad to hear that this thread is going to continue. I want to cheer everyone on and be here for when you all get your BFPs.

AFM no MS yet, mostly very tired and gassy. My mother didn't have MS with me so I'm hoping I can be lucky like her.


----------



## babydrms

I'm still lurking too - I was just put off because of the last three of us to cycle, all ended with bfn...but I am getting over that now and looking forwards to our next cycle(s).


----------



## Buster1

Hi Baby, I'm looking forward to cheering you and the other ladies on in your upcoming cycle. Hope you are well and having a good weekend.


----------



## marie44

Springy said:


> I'm still lurking too .... Finding it hard to post after getting a bfn :cry: and been spending hours googling what they could do differently with my FET, I'm questioning if my lining was too thick, questioning if they should have done assisted hatching etc.
> 
> Emma - glad to hear the levels are going in the right direction!
> 
> Kelly how are you holding up?

I definitely recommend assisted hatching. It is standard with everyone in my clinic and there is a lot of good research to support it. As far as lining, the thicker the better as far as i understand.

Kelly - glad you are taking it day by day & looking at the future. Hope you get a phone call soon.

Mrs.max - when is your scan?


----------



## Springy

Well we're too late now for assisted hatching as they are already blasts and are already frozen and if I am not mistaken AH has to be done on day 3 .... so it will be something we push for with our next fresh cycle if we have to do one.

We told the embryologists to use their judgement and if they felt the zona was too thick to do the AH obliviously they didn't feel it was necessary but next round for the sake of $300 we will just do the AH.


----------



## Kelly9

I don't know why I have to down reg for a FET, so what if I ovulate that cycle. If we do another FET I will suggest cutting out the DR or possibly doing an unmedicated one. Going to AART would be to much of a hassle and we're only there for 3 weeks. 

Beta was neg. Still waiting for a damn phone call, everyday that goes by I am getting more pissed. I'll wait till monday since they are shorter staffed on weekends then if nothing I will start leaving daily messages till they call me. All I can think is they still want me to go to official test day with my urine test which is tuesday. Which means I'll get the go ahead to stop meds wednesday and have my period all weekend for work. Yay. Ugh. I don't want to stop the meds sooner cause i Need my period to come later, I think I'll end up taking a few extra days of bcp's to get me far enough along that I shouldn't have to cut my trip home short. I don't mind arranging one or two scans back east but anymore would be annoying. 

I'm ok with this thread. But I think a title change would be good, maybe something like, Round 2, IVF/FET June and July? That way it includes our preggo's and people to cycle?


----------



## Kelly9

Or maybe I'll just keep taking the progesterone for an extra 2 days just to avoid period during work. lol. I also need to know if they want me on bcp's or not!


----------



## babydrms

I'm skipping bcp's this cycle, which is fine with me!


----------



## babydrms

Ours were hatched for our FET but not our fresh cycles. Just found this out.


----------



## Kelly9

i wouldn't take bcps this time except i need them to push my period off a few days.


----------



## Kelly9

I've decided, I'm stopping my meds tonight right now. I'm saving what I have left for my next round, no use in wasting them. I'm just going to ask the clinic if I can down reg with supra fact or bcp's for an extra week to get through my trip home and if they say no, I come home a week sooner. I am sick of the meds, I just want the witch to show and I'm not waiting on the stupid clinic to call me to tell me to stop the meds, I obviously know I can stop. Plus I am sick of panty liners and disgusting leaky progesterone and having to shove my fingers up there for no reason.


----------



## babydrms

You did get results of your beta, right?


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah <1 not pregnant.


----------



## Buster1

Kelly I hope you get that phone call sooner rather than later.


----------



## Kelly9

Me too. I still technically have time. I just wish they wouldn't leave me hanging.


----------



## marie44

Kelly - i think it was a good idea to stop the meds, no use wasting them and it is so hard to predict exactly when the next cycle will start anyway. Definitely leave messages everyday until you hear from them.

Babydrms- that is good news about the frosties. How many do you have left now?

Springy - i know your baby is one of the frosties. Hopefully dh is on board. You could be one of the lucky ones that gets a bfp between cycles though so i guess you have to be on the same page when to do fet.


----------



## babydrms

We have 5 frosties left.


----------



## Springy

We will try naturally this month and DH is ok with a June FET. 

Just hope by next year on mothers day I am a mom. If not I'm going on vacation!


----------



## Kelly9

vacation would be so nice.


----------



## Buster1

Good luck Springy that sounds like a great plan you guys have.


----------



## mrsmax

Hi ladies - I am sorry for what you're having to go through Kelly :hug:

Springy - glad your DH has agreed to a plan. 5 frosties is great. Have everything crossed for you.


----------



## ewwg12345

Hello ladies, I took a B&B break over the weekend for the reunion etc, but I missed you all and am happy to see this thread is active again! :)

Marie - Hope those twins are coming along nicely!

Buster - Glad you are not having morning sickness! Hope everything is going well and you are feeling good.

Kelly - Def go to your 10 year HS reunion if they have one! I went to mine a few years back and it was really entertaining, and fun to talk to people you don't normally see anymore. My college reunions have been great (5 yr and now the 10 yr), but in college I had a smaller, tighter circle of friends, and I'm still in touch with most of them, so there were fewer crazy random meetings with people from the past!
Sorry your clinic hasn't called, that is not very professional. Like you need more waiting and stress right now! Though it sounds like you have a good plan and will be cycling again soon.

BabyDrMs - Hope you had a nice weekend! :)

MrsMax - How are you feeling? Hope you had fun with your friend and at the bday party. Glad the weather was nice, we've had crap weather in NY too so this weekend was a real treat. Today, back to crappy clouds, boo!

Springy - Glad your DH is on board to start in June, that is just around the corner. And wouldn't it be great if you have a surprise natural BFP in between! :)

Baby/Kelly/Springy (and anyone else that's done FET), can I ask what your clinics do? I've heard everything from downregging with tons of shots to no meds at all, and I'm confused what is the best route. My clinic talked about just tracking my ovulation and sticking some frosties back in after I ovulate, no meds except 4 days of steroids/antibiotics. Has anyone else done an FET with no meds??? I like the idea of no meds in theory, but I also want to give the frosties/my body every chance for the FET to work. I know I complained a lot about my PIO shots, but I'd do PIO shots every day for 50 years if it meant I could have a pregnancy that actually amounted to something!

Happy Monday everybody! x


----------



## babydrms

We were given the option for a medicated or unmedicated fet and chose the meds because, with our clinic, they have more statistical success with the meds. Unmedicated sounds nice though, now that I have seen my fet #2 protocol - it has half a pharmacy on it. Oh well.


----------



## Springy

Emma - my is partially medicated. Estrogen from CD 3 onward. After 8 to 10 days they check the lining. If it is ok they set up the transfer, if not then you go a few more days, follow up again and then set up the transfer. Then you take progesterone and estrogen just like I did with the fresh cycle. 

I am asking about an antibiotic and the steroids for the FET to see what she has to say.


----------



## ewwg12345

Hmm...ok. When we have our follow-up appointment I will ask about their success rates with medicated and unmedicated. The general report online shows their success rates for FET and fresh being the same, but doesn't break down medicated vs unmedicated. They said if my progesterone is good in my test cycle they won't have me supplement at all after transfer since in theory the corpus luteum will be making it (and I didn't do estrogen after transfer for my fresh, just PIO)...but I am going to ask if I can at least have the suppositories, it can't hurt. 

I didn't know they could do assisted hatching with FETs, that is great. Mine don't get AH since the PGD testing on day 3 basically makes the same type of hole in the embryo like AH does. Springy, I am going to ask about continuing the steroids for longer this time (beyond the 4 days at transfer time)...when I was all feverish and hot/cold after the last transfer I put it down to the PIO, but DH thinks it might have been my body "regecting" the embryos. It stopped around the time my levels flatlined so it does make me wonder. It doesn't hurt to ask anyways, the worst they can say is no!


----------



## desperate4567

I agree with springy. My cycle was just like hers. Except a low dose of lupron to hold off my natural cycle. Just oral estrogen except for four days before transfer they added oral pills and pio. It was much easier for me than the two fresh cycles. Hope it works great for all of you. :)


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks Desperate. BTW did you find out if you are having one or two? You had a scan, right?

So you and Springy at least had/will have estrogen in the protocol...I'll have to ask all about this when I finally get my follow-up appointment! After all the monitoring and meds for the fresh cycle it is so odd to me that they don't really give you anything at my clinic for an FET!


----------



## Springy

Should note my estrace is given vaginally I think .... ugghhh but if I get my BFP from it then I'll be ok with it!


----------



## marie44

Springy - happy you are doing it in june, waiting is good for some people but i found moving forward a lot less stressful. 

Babydrms - 5 is great! Glad you're doing all the meds, you're such a pro at the needles, it would be a shame to waste such talent!

Emma - the antibiotics stay in your system for almost a week after you take the last one so it should help protect you & the embies during the critical time. Ask your dr though bc you want to feel good about all of your choices :)

Kelly - hope next round is your baby!

AFM - i have an u/s friday & if all is well, i will announce it. I would love to hold off longer but i am showing already & i am having a hard time covering it up.


----------



## mrsmax

Marie - that is soooo exciting, How are you annoucing? have you told family and friends yet? 

Someone mentioned changing the name of the thread - let me know what you want and I will change it


----------



## ewwg12345

Marie that is so exciting, announcing twins must be even more fun than announcing one. Can you believe you are almost done with 1st tri? Time is really flying -- though I bet it hasn't felt like it for you! :)

MrsMax, I don't mind the thread name one way or the other, but if you wanted to make it more general, maybe something like "Spring/Summer cycles for 2013 babies". Though that would cut out Marie, since she is a bit ahead of the rest. Or "Spring/Summer 2012 cycles, bring on the BFPs" or something. Oh dear, I am not very good at catchy slogans!

Hope everyone is doing well. x


----------



## marie44

Yes, announcing twins is going to be so exciting bc it is a 2 part announcement. My sister just told me that my mom told her she doesn't think having kids is in our cards anymore since it's been so long i guess so she will be in total shock.

Mrs.max - i've seen thread titles like "we're staying here until everyone gets their bfp's." It is usually a closed group bc if you keep letting new ppl join, it could go on forever. There are no bfn on the front page, just their next steps in ivf, fet etc. It would be fun to root on everyone until we are all pg since we have all gotten to know each other so well in the last few months. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Springy

Marie - I think that is a fantastic idea - not sure how to get them to close it off but I love the idea of everyone supporting one another till we all get our BFPs!!!!

I can't believe you haven't told your family yet - when is the big announcement????


----------



## mrsmax

Great idea - I will look into that over the next couple of days. Perfect idea :)


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies,
I've been MIA for the past couple of days as work has been kicking my butt. Hope you are all doing well. Marie your Mom is going so shocked. I can't wait to hear about everyones reaction.

AFM I have my scan on Friday. Getting a little nervous as I started to have some light brown spotting on Tuesday. I did some research and it sounds like it's pretty common and as long as it's not heavy or comes with strong cramps everything should be alright. But it still makes me a little nervous. Friday can't get here soon enough.

Hope you ladies all have a good night and will speak with you soon.


----------



## babydrms

I also like the idea of a closed thread/group and the part of staying together until we are all mommies...or atleast on our way!

Marie, it is going to be amazing to tell your family and friends your amazing news - can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## ewwg12345

Marie that is a great idea! I'd love to follow everyone through to see all our babies on the way! :)

Buster, I will be praying for you but I am sure it is nothing. Spotting is really common in early pregnancy. You will feel much better after the scan on Friday and will be all set to relax and enjoy the weekend!

Baby, I see you have your next FET date set! I hope I'll be cycling around the same time, or at least soon after you, though I still haven't had a period so I guess I can't really make plans. I hate waiting, grr!

Springy, hope you are doing well, your consult is just around the corner!

Hope everyone else is progressing nicely, when will you all be announcing your news to friends/family?

x Emma


----------



## Buster1

Thanks Emma


----------



## marie44

I feel kind of forced to announce early since i am showing early and my boss keeps dropping hints that he knows although he hasn't made a formal accusation. He spread a rumor that there are 3 pg ppl at my work although ppl only know about 2 & he keeps looking at my bump and smiling like he knows. I scheduled a scan for tomorrow & if they are doing good, i will announce then (which is 10 days b4 i'm out of the 1st trimester). I'm not complaining since i can't wait to tell my family.

I'm glad everyone likes the thread idea. I loved the thread i saw that was so determined for everyone to be pg. I think they started with 40 and are just waiting on 2 now to get their bfps. Everyone was in different stages but very supportive. 

Buster - GL with the scan. Spotting is supposed to be really common but it is scary. The fact that ii is brown should be a relief too.


----------



## Buster1

Thanks Marie. Hearing that really does help put my mind at ease. Your boss is too funny. It's like he's trying to force you out of the closet. LOL I'm sure your scan is going to go great tomorrow and you'll finally be able to announce it to the world. And then you can start doing the fun things like talking about baby clothes and stuff like that.


----------



## marie44

Mrs. Max - this is like the thread i mentioned that i liked:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/showthread.php?t=883316&referrerid=237804

Buster - yes my boss is forcing me out of the pg closet. He announced he was having a grandchild when his DIL was only 5 weeks along so he has no clue about waiting.

I announced to my family last night & they were screaming & in complete shock. They had admitted they had written us off in the baby department. Most of them gave away all of their baby stuff to friends. Good to know they had so much faith in us :)


----------



## ewwg12345

Buster I just saw you have twins on board! Wow that is awesome, did you have any idea? I can't remember, were your beta levels high to start with?

Marie I am glad you got a good reaction out of the family, that must have been fun! 

I am feeling kinda down today, it has been a month now since my positive test and I still haven't bled, still waiting on my levels to go down. I just want to move forward and I feel like we are stuck in one place. Two people announced pregnancies when we were out last night, that made me kind of sad, I am happy for them of course, I just wish I knew that one day I'll have a pregnancy that doesn't end in miscarriage. I don't care if it takes 10 years! But of course we can't know and just have to keep going.

At least it is nice out today! I am going to sit on the roof with some iced tea and read a book! :)


----------



## marie44

Buster - Yea for twins!!!

Emma - sorry it's taking so long for your body to move on. Hopefully your levels will be back to 0 soon so you can try again. Your time will be here in soon & i'm sure it will a lot sooner than 10 years. Hang in there.


----------



## Buster1

Thanks Ladies. We were shocked to say the least. They put back in two embryos but really didn't think that both would take. My last beta was 8041, maybe that should have been clue, but I didn't have the first two beta numbers to compare them to.

Emma I'm sorry it's taking so long for your body to sort itself out. Hopefully your levels will be back to zero soon so that you can get back to ttc. I have no doubt that you will get your forever baby sooner rather than later and I will be here to cheer you on.

Hope the rest of you ladies are having a good weekend. The weather is beautiful here, but I'm stuck inside with a horrible cold. Oh well at least I can look out the window and see the sun. LOL


----------



## babydrms

Emma, I'm sure things will get back to normal soon - I'm surprised that your doc hasn't intervened at all...maybe they can?

Buster - amazing news about the twinkies, such a nice surprise!!

Marie - boo to somoene forcing you out of the closet, but I bet it was fun to tell your family. I'm glad you proved htem wrong!! I think my family is in the same boat - we have been written off. People used to ask if we wanted baby stuff, now they just give it away to strangers instead. Oh well.


----------



## Buster1

Thanks Baby. I hope you're doing well.

Marie it sounds like everything went really well with telling your family. They must all be so excited.


----------



## mrsmax

Have changed title, but not sure how to make it a closed group. I dooubt anyone will join now anyways with that title. 

:wave: everyone. I have had a terrible time. I had bleeding Thursdy evening and thought I was miscarrying. Since then, no red blood just regualr brown spotting. Clinic said it didnt sound too awful and they have moved my scan to Tuesday. I have no idea what we will find then, but have everything crossed it is good news. 

My bro and his wife are here this weekend - so has been fun to hang out with them and take my mind off my worries!

Happy Sunday peeps.


----------



## mrsmax

Marie - yay for telling you family!!!!!! Must have been really exciting. From thinking you wont have any to having twins :happydance:


----------



## Buster1

Love Love Love the new title Mrsmax. Hope you're doing ok today.

I think I'm going to have to go to the walk in clinic today as this cold is just really kicking my butt. I have been running a low fever for the last couple of days too. I'm keeping it under control but it just doesn't seem to be going away. I'm glad dh gets back from his trip tonight as I've been by myself all this weekend trying to take care of myself and my two doggies.


----------



## marie44

Baby - isn't it pretty messed up to be written off not even discretely by the family? We're in our 30's not 50's. It is better in a way bc they leave you alone instead of the constant questions. 

Mrs.max - glad they moved your scan up for you. I know they say spotting is normal but it is still scary. Sometimes it is your uterus stretching to make room for the baby but you'll feel better once you talk to a dr. FX for you.

Buster - make sure you are drinking a lot of water & fluids. Colds & viruses can't hurt the babies but dehydration is no good for you or them. Sorry to preach but this girl at my work that was pg with her 2nd drank only 12oz of water a day and complained she hated it and had so little placenta fluid toward the end that they were really concerned. It made me mad bc it was completely preventable & she put her baby in so much danger. Some people can be so selfish it is crazy. I'm not perfect but i am definitely trying my best. Anyway, feel better. Sorry for the rant.

AFM - my cat is really sick with a cold and is not eating or drinking so i have to get her to a vet soon. It is so sad when they get sick bc they are so lost.


----------



## Buster1

Don't worry about the rant Marie. I appreciate any advice I can get. I've been drinking tons of water and started to have some orange juice to get some vitamin C. I understand when people don't do what's best for thier babies it upsets me too. The good news is I don't think I'm going to have to go to the clinic today as my temperature has managed to stay down. Yay!!! Now if I could just get rid of this cold all together I would be good to go.


----------



## Kelly9

I like the title.

Emma my clinic did medicated cause they have better stats for it. Though I like the idea of unmedicated. 

buster congrats on twins. 

I'm still waiting, don't mind me if I disappear for lengths at a time while I sort my head out I'll always come back though.


----------



## ewwg12345

I love the new title! :) Can't wait to see how everyone's story moves forward.

MrsMax - That sounds so nerve-wracking, I'm sorry you are having bleeding! Hopefully a weekend with family let you take it easy and take your mind of things a bit. I hope the doctors can give you some answers on Tuesday and that it was just a one-time thing. I've read that IVF pregnancies have more bleeding in general, since there is so much poking and prodding at the beginning. My work colleague had twins via IVF and she said she bled on and off all through the first trimester, so it can be totally fine. Thinking of you!

Buster - Sorry you have a cold, that is miserable and I'm sure doubly so if you are pregnant. Hope you feel better soon.

Marie - Hope you had a good weekend and your cat is feeling better. I know what you mean, it is awful when they get sick, they are so confused and can't tell you what is wrong! We had a trip to the vet for our cat on Saturday, always fun...! 

Kelly - Thanks for the info on your FET. Hope you are doing well! Don't worry if you need a break, it is understandable. Waiting is the pits, and it's hard to know where you "fit" on the board! I tried going to the "Waiting to try" section, since I am currently "waiting" instead of "TTC", but it was a bunch of girls planning when to start BDing ("Should we start before or after the wedding?" "I don't want to be pregnant in summer!") so that didn't seem like the best fit! ;) I think I'll just hang out here with you lovely ladies and talk everyone's ear off while I wait! haha.

Baby - Hope you are doing well! 

AFM, sorry for being down the other day. I need to work on my attitude! :) I am going in for another test tomorrow AM, they gave me the option of spacing the tests out more and I took that because it is just too depressing going into the clinic for a declining beta test (I swear I've been doing pretty good this time, but every time I walk out of there after a blood draw I have a little cry. No fun!). My last one was 179 on the 11th, so I would hope by tomorrow it should be zero or getting close. If not, I'll ask what they can do...it is funny, for an IVF clinic they are really "hands off" in certain ways. 

Happy Monday, hope some of you are enjoying some sunshine (it is rainy in NYC, can't see the tops of the buildings on the skyline for all the clouds today!).


----------



## Buster1

Kelly it's always good to hear from you. Take as many breaks as you need hun, just don't leave us for good. We would miss you too much.

Emma you have nothing to apologize for. If your in a down mood this is where you should come. We're all here to support each other in good and bad times. I'm glad you were able to space out your tests but I hope your results come back zero so that you can move on with things.

Baby and Springy hope you guys are doing well too. Miss you and I hope you keep us updated on how things are going. 

Hope everyone else is doing well on this Monday.

AFM the cold is still here, but is a little better. I'm just glad my fever is gone that was the one thing that had me worried, even if it wasn't that high. It's a cloudy and rainy day here, big change from this weekend hopefully it won't last long and we'll be back in the sunshine soon. Take care ladies and talk with you soon.


----------



## babydrms

Buster - sorry about the cold, glad your doing a little better atleast. 

Tiffany - Take all the time you need.

Emma - hoping your numbers come back as 0. I leave with a good cry from my RE's office too. It is just too much sometimes. 

mrsmax - Thanks for the title change. How are things going with you?

AFM - just waiting to start again...waiting, waiting, waiting. I will start my dr June 1st after my hysteroscopy and biopsy. Still shuffling around my work schedule to make sure I get off all the days I need. Oh, and I have been testing for my LH surge, havent done this since the fall, reminds me of brighter days before I got so jaded by all the AC crap.


----------



## Kelly9

I won't leave forever. I'm happy for those of you who are pregnant but I'm just at that stage where it hurts to read about it all so distancing myself is best. I'd be nearly 37 weeks pregnant now, I'm hoping once I hit Hannah's due date that I'll at least stop counting the weeks and maybe things will get easier.


----------



## Buster1

Totally understand Kelly :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Kelly - I would be EXACTLY the same. :hugs: 

I have my first scan this morning - terrified and excited at the same time. It is currently 5.30am and I am wide awake!!!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Mrsmax hope the scan goes well today and puts your mind at ease!


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies - sorry I was MIA - like Kelly I needed some time to sort out my thoughts and get back to a better mental place. I was finding that I was very resentful about not getting a BFP the first time around like so many others did. So I took some time and talked with a friend about it and really, nobody else situation has ANY bearing on mine so I needed to move past the "poor me" and "why me" and get to a place where I can face an FET and be ok with any result. Our follow up is today and I am not sure we will get any real "answers" as we both feel that we were just the victims of bad luck and statistics .... you figure really the stats for any IVF cycle are 50:50 and so with so many ladies getting the BFP someone had to be the BFN for that cycle ... well it was me! So here's to hoping with the FET we fall into the better statistic!!!

Buster - wow twinkies! Congrat's!!!!!!

Marie - sorry to hear you go outed but at least your family didn't "out" you and you got to surprise them! My family hasn't written me off because they actually know all about our struggles and what we are doing.

Kelly - I hope that as your due date progresses and you move forward you will be able to heal. We will be here with you through it all!!!

Emma - how are the levels? I'm surprised you were never given the option of an D&C.

MrsMax - LOVE the new title and we WILL all stick together till each of us gets our BFP!!!! Can't wait for the scan!!!


----------



## Buster1

Thanks Springy. Sounds like you and dh are in a good place about things now and ready to move forward in your journey. Wishing you lots of luck and buckets of baby dust in your FET cycle. :hugs:


----------



## ewwg12345

My levels are back to zero, hooray! I've never been so happy to get a negative pregnancy test, haha. :) :) :)


----------



## Buster1

ewwg12345 said:


> My levels are back to zero, hooray! I've never been so happy to get a negative pregnancy test, haha. :) :) :)

That is good news. I'm so glad that you can now move on to your next step.


----------



## babydrms

Emma - hooray! 

Springy - glad your feeling better, can't wait to hear about your consultation.


----------



## marie44

Babydrms - i've heard lots of women get their bfp right after their hysteroscopy so that is a strategic move. Even for FET, it is supposed to send a signal to your body that it is ready to hold a baby. That's just what i heard but i bet there are stats to back it up too.

Kelly - GL getting through the next few weeks. 

Springy- i like your pma, it definitely is your turn!

Emma- yea, back to 0 and ready to try again. What a relief!

Buster - hope the cold is easing :)

AFM - i decided not to say anything at work until i'm ready. I don't care if half the office thinks i'm pg & the other half think i've let myself go. I decided i'd rather them continue talking behind my back than to me about it. I'm not ready for all of the questions and annoying advice. Maybe after my appt on june 6 with the specialist, i'll feel like telling. I work with 100 people & they are the biggest gossipers. I sound anti-social but i'm really not. On a sad note, i found out my cat has terminal cancer. I have been crying since i found out yesterday. She's no longer eating or drinking and we are going to probably euthanize her tomorrow so she doesn't have to suffer anymore.:cry: If you have pets, give them a big hug bc they are not here forever.


----------



## Kelly9

Marie sorry about you cat, I lost a cat a few years ago and it broke my heart. 

We'll give it a go naturally this cycle if my body has sorted itself out but my temps are higher then what they should be post period so I'm doubtful. 

My son is very sick, high persistent fever, I think we'll be heading into the children's hospital shortly if it doesn't get better. It's going to be a long night.


----------



## Springy

Well my day was my worst nightmare .... I cant retype it all here so click on my journal and head to the last page for the update. 

We will do FET with my next cycle with a success rate prediction of only 33% ughhhh


----------



## Buster1

Marie so sorry about your cat. Pets are part of our family and it's so hard to say good bye. Sending you lots of hugs during this tough time.

Springy I'm going to check out your journal in a minute to find out what's going on. I hope nothing too bad hun.

Kelly I hope your son's fever goes down soon so that you don't have to take him to the Childrens center. It seems like something is going around as I know a lot of people that have gotten sick recently. I hope the little guy feels better real soon.

Hope the rest of the ladies are doing well. AFM the cold is much better today. I think I may be able venture out of the house tomorrow. Take care ladies and have a good night.


----------



## Kelly9

Springy lots of hugs. The success rate for a FET at our clinic and a lot of others is only 40% so 33 is not that far off. 

I ended up taking Skyler to the urgent care centre, he was diagnosed with croup, they gave him steroids to help his breathing which was getting pretty bad. They helped a lot and we finally got his fever under 38. It was at 40 the past two days. So all in all we're wiped but he's sleeping for the first time in nearly 2 days and I'm about to since I took a shift at work tomorrow. 

If the clinic doesn't call me tomorrow I don't suspect I'll be getting a call this cycle. Will let you know.


----------



## Kelly9

oh and emma, YAY!!!


----------



## mrsmax

Kelly - that must have been scary. Glad he is getting some sleep now - you must be exhausted. 

Emma - yay for betas going to zero. You can now move on to the next stage.

Marie - work is a tricky one. I think I am going to have to come clean with them sooner rather than later as I am so :sick:. Def not complaining about having MS as I love the reason I have it,but boy it is not nice vomiting all the time. Mine unfortuanately stays all day. Dont want to tell work until i really have to though. Also, I am so sorry about your cat. I remember when we had to put our dog down and it was the saddest thing :cry: sending you love and strength. 

Springy - heading over to your journal now. You dont deserve any more bad news :hugs:


----------



## Springy

MrsMax if yours is ALL day sickness then don't suffer - head to your doctor and pick up something to treat it. There are lots of things out there that are safe for use in pregnancy to treat MS or as you're experiencing all day sickness ....


----------



## ewwg12345

Marie - I understand about wanting to keep it to yourself at work...they'll still have several months to give you the advice, no need to give them a head start! ;) I am so sorry about your cat; we are going through the same thing right now with ours (intestinal cancer), though she is currently stable due to steroid treatment and pain meds. It is so sad to have to say goodbye, but you have given her a loving home and you are doing the right thing by keeping her from suffering. I'm sorry. :(

Kelly - Yay for trying naturally, kind of a nice break from all the doctors visits...you have vacation coming up as well, right? I hope you get things straightened out with your clinic soon, not knowing the next step is maddening. I hope your son is doing better, sorry he is feeling sick but glad he is resting now.

Springy - I left a note on your journal, but I am so sorry you had a difficult follow-up appointment. I still think your frosties will bring you your baby, I hope you don't mind me saying so. Thinking of you.

Buster - Glad to hear you are feeling better!

MrsMax - I'm sorry you are feeling so sick! I agree with Springy, you should see about getting some medicine...MS is a nice reassurance but not if it is debilitating and lasting all day long. I hope you feel better soon!

Thank you all for your sweet messages, I am excited but nervous about moving forward. I got my period finally, and will be going in on day 10 for an ultrasound and bloodwork, then 3 progesterone tests in the luteal phase...after that we'll find out if we will be doing a natural or a medicated FET. If that doesn't work, we may go straight into another fresh cycle, or take a break and TTC naturally for a while. Not sure yet, I keep going back and forth. I still don't think we'll get to cycle until August regardless, which kind of has me feeling down, but I guess it is not so far away. I hate the waiting, but I guess I need to get used to it if we want to stay with the IVF/ART route.


----------



## Springy

Emma - hoping that you get some answers and get a plan - I feel SO much better now that I have a plan in place.

While I am not looking forward to having the biopsy as I have heard it is SUPER SUPER PAINFUL but if it increases the chances of my day 6 blasts implanting then I'll do it ....


----------



## ewwg12345

Springy, another thing I meant to mention on your journal...I'm on another board with a bunch of ladies that have translocations. Among those doing IVF (they all do PGD b/c of the translocations), the "latest" thing is to do is genetic testing on day 5, immediate analysis, and fresh transfer on day 6. There have recently been lots of successes going this route (along with luck of course). Among these PGD ladies, a day 6 transfer is actually the preferred treatment, it has just been hard to come by in the past because the genetic samples had to be sent away for testing (to the few labs that did the more advanced testing) and the embryos had to be frozen in the meantime. Just another data point, day 6 embryos can do just fine. Day 6 is *not* always bad! x


----------



## Kelly9

mrsmax didn't you have a scan yesterday? Or am I wrong? and if I'm right details please, 1 or 2? 

It is maddening not knowing. I am so sick of waiting for everything in my life. Trying naturally will be nice as my son was a miracle bfp but I'm not holding my breath. Sex drive is still wonky too, I hope it's just hormones and not anything else. 

Hi everyone else, son still sick though getting better. I'm exhausted.


----------



## babydrms

marie44 said:


> Babydrms - i've heard lots of women get their bfp right after their hysteroscopy so that is a strategic move. Even for FET, it is supposed to send a signal to your body that it is ready to hold a baby. That's just what i heard but i bet there are stats to back it up too.
> 
> Kelly - GL getting through the next few weeks.
> 
> Springy- i like your pma, it definitely is your turn!
> 
> Emma- yea, back to 0 and ready to try again. What a relief!
> 
> Buster - hope the cold is easing :)
> 
> AFM - i decided not to say anything at work until i'm ready. I don't care if half the offioce thinks i'm pg & the other half think i've let myself go. I decided i'd rather them continue talking behind my back than to me about it. I'm not ready for all of the questions and annoying advice. Maybe after my appt on june 6 with the specialist, i'll feel like telling. I work with 100 people & they are the biggest gossipers. I sound anti-social but i'm really not. On a sad note, i found out my cat has terminal cancer. I have been crying since i found out yesterday. She's no longer eating or drinking and we are going to probably euthanize her tomorrow so she doesn't have to suffer anymore.:cry: If you have pets, give them a big hug bc they are not here forever.

Omg, I'm so sorry. My cats are my children and I would be devistated too. Please find the rainbow bridge poem, it helped me and DH so much through those tough times.



Kelly9 said:


> Marie sorry about you cat, I lost a cat a few years ago and it broke my heart.
> 
> We'll give it a go naturally this cycle if my body has sorted itself out but my temps are higher then what they should be post period so I'm doubtful.
> 
> My son is very sick, high persistent fever, I think we'll be heading into the children's hospital shortly if it doesn't get better. It's going to be a long night.

Glad he has getting a little sleep and the temp is down a bit, let us know about the clinic. 



Springy said:


> Well my day was my worst nightmare .... I cant retype it all here so click on my journal and head to the last page for the update.
> 
> We will do FET with my next cycle with a success rate prediction of only 33% ughhhh

Thinking of you...



ewwg12345 said:


> Springy, another thing I meant to mention on your journal...I'm on another board with a bunch of ladies that have translocations. Among those doing IVF (they all do PGD b/c of the translocations), the "latest" thing is to do is genetic testing on day 5, immediate analysis, and fresh transfer on day 6. There have recently been lots of successes going this route (along with luck of course). Among these PGD ladies, a day 6 transfer is actually the preferred treatment, it has just been hard to come by in the past because the genetic samples had to be sent away for testing (to the few labs that did the more advanced testing) and the embryos had to be frozen in the meantime. Just another data point, day 6 embryos can do just fine. Day 6 is *not* always bad! x

I think some of mine are day 6 too...they haven't ever said that was bad.

Afm, no LH surge yet...


----------



## mrsmax

Kelly - did I not update on this thread? Yes, I had a scan on Tuesday (moved forward from today). One little bean seen with a heartbeat :happydance:) I had been bleeding lots - which has been scary and thought I was miscarrying - but scan showed I have a heamoridge near the pregnancy sac and that is the cause. I'm not sure I posted all the details on here - was trying not to be a downer. But yes, so far so good :O


----------



## Kelly9

Glad all is good mrsmax!

I have good news!!!!! I start down reg on june 6th! ER is July 2/3!!! I'm starting this cycle! Suckys news is they want me on bcp's starting today! And I have to see about scheduling a scan and set of bloodwork in NS. YAY!!!!


----------



## Springy

Glad that everything is OK Mrs Max!!! Such a relief.

Emma - I did some research and reading and there are several places that do day 6 transfers and other people that are saying that egg quality issues can be fixed and don't always mean that I won't have kids. Additionally some clinics in the US are using day 6 as their default transfer dates so I am feeling MUCH better about that - specifically if my 4AA can thaw and make it with assisted hatching!!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Kelly - So happy you have a start date! :) That is great news, you must be so relieved. Now you can really enjoy your vacay! :)

MrsMax - Glad things are going well!

Baby - Hope you get your surge soon! When are you going on vactaion, remember you were going from your journal but can't remember when/where? I think we have all earned a vacation at this point, we are in the process of booking one now. 

Springy - I'm glad you are feeling better, and are more positive about those day 6 frosties. My 3 are day 6 as well, so between you, me, and Baby I hope we'll have some positive emperical evidence to add to the mix in the next few months! :) Kelly, what day are your frosties?

Hope everyone is doing well! x


----------



## Kelly9

Well I still need to arrange a scan and blood work in NS, the scan will be the tricky part since it has to be done on a certain day. I've talked to my doctor in NS and hopefully they will let me know soon. I have some time. 

ER might be the 3/4 now though since I've asked if I can DR an extra 2 days so I won't have to cut short my vacation, but if I can't get the scan sorted out I'll have to come home a week early which isn't the end of the world. I'm just so happy to be starting again. I feel positive and like I have something to look forward to. I'm going to try really hard to suck up my angry feelings when I see preggo's and newborns. I think I might even return to some of my fellow stalkers journals.


----------



## Springy

Kelly it gets easier with time! I have been able to return to all my prego ladies journals. I just keep telling myself that they too battled with IF and they too know what this is like and that they will support me when my time comes!!

Hopefully you can get in to get scanned in NS. Could your RE not talk to someone at the Halifax clinic to see if they could do one scan on you so that you don't have to head back out west?

Glad to hear you're starting again in July - that's SO soon!


----------



## Springy

Emma - the three of us WILL add positive empirical evidence to support day 6 transfers.


----------



## Kelly9

Springy I'm going to call them tomorrow as a back up, I might have to pay for it but whatever. The FET wasn't to bad after the first few days in terms of getting over it, but I haven't been in my fellow stalkers journals since Jan when we lost Hannah, all of my stalkers at the time were pregnant or had just delivered so it was to hard to be a part of their lives. Even now that I've posted in a few again I still don't check in as often as I used to, have to minimize the heart pangs.


----------



## babydrms

mrsmax said:


> Kelly - did I not update on this thread? Yes, I had a scan on Tuesday (moved forward from today). One little bean seen with a heartbeat :happydance:) I had been bleeding lots - which has been scary and thought I was miscarrying - but scan showed I have a heamoridge near the pregnancy sac and that is the cause. I'm not sure I posted all the details on here - was trying not to be a downer. But yes, so far so good :O


Woot!! Such a strong little bean.




Kelly9 said:


> Glad all is good mrsmax!
> 
> I have good news!!!!! I start down reg on june 6th! ER is July 2/3!!! I'm starting this cycle! Suckys news is they want me on bcp's starting today! And I have to see about scheduling a scan and set of bloodwork in NS. YAY!!!!

Yayee! I love this thread today!



Springy said:


> Glad that everything is OK Mrs Max!!! Such a relief.
> 
> Emma - I did some research and reading and there are several places that do day 6 transfers and other people that are saying that egg quality issues can be fixed and don't always mean that I won't have kids. Additionally some clinics in the US are using day 6 as their default transfer dates so I am feeling MUCH better about that - specifically if my 4AA can thaw and make it with assisted hatching!!!

I'm glad you found some info about it, my doc has never said boo about day five vs six...Alrighty, let the endometrial biopsies begin!

Afm - Woohoo, got my LH surge boo too not even BD'ing during it. Oh well, anything in there would get washed away during the procedure next Friday. Oh and we are going to La Romana, Dominican Republic - in June.


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies hope everyone is doing well. I've got to say that I'm loving the PMA coming from this thread. It sounds like everyone is getting things in motion to move onto their next steps. Good luck ladies you know that we are all cheering you on.


----------



## mrsmax

I second what Buster just said - so excited things are happening again. Kelly - yay for getting a new date!!! So excited for you all :happydance:

It is a gorgeous day here in the UK today - loving the sunshine. Shame have to go to work!!


----------



## marie44

Babydrms - thanks for the poem suggestion. I actually loved it so much, i printed it out with a pic of my cat on it & framed it. The thought of being reunited with your pet in the afterlife is really beautiful.

Mrs.max - glad the baby is ok. I guess the hemorrhage will heal on its own. It must be hard hiding the pg at work with all of the MS but don't feel pressure to tell earlier than you are ready. Remember this is the one time where lying is ok and even encouraged.

Kelly - happy you have your start date!

Springy - i know rma nj clinic only uses 6 day blasts & their fet success rate is 52% which is great. I went to rma ny which does 5 day blasts fot fet & has a 30% success rate. I wouldn't think one day would make that much of a difference but who knows. There are success stories all over the place for every type of frosty so i think you just have to have faith in your little guys.


----------



## Kelly9

babydrms, is your transfer june 13? or are you starting meds then? 

I am excited, though hating the bcp's already! I feel like pooh. Less then 2 weeks till our vacation. Trying to arrange my baseline scan and first set of blood work back in NS, called the clinic out there left a message so hopefully will hear back. I'd really love not to cut my vacation short by a week. Not looking forward to injections either but oh well. So much to prepare with flying and taking my meds with me, lots of phone calls. Also getting some major dental work done while back in NS. So I've been busy. Skyler is still sick :(


----------



## babydrms

mrsmax said:


> I second what Buster just said - so excited things are happening again. Kelly - yay for getting a new date!!! So excited for you all :happydance:
> 
> It is a gorgeous day here in the UK today - loving the sunshine. Shame have to go to work!!

The weather has been so crazy here, we definitely picked a good year to get a new air conditioner. It was almost 90 yesterday and today, with the whole weekend similarly predicted. 



marie44 said:


> Babydrms - thanks for the poem suggestion. I actually loved it so much, i printed it out with a pic of my cat on it & framed it. The thought of being reunited with your pet in the afterlife is really beautiful.
> 
> Mrs.max - glad the baby is ok. I guess the hemorrhage will heal on its own. It must be hard hiding the pg at work with all of the MS but don't feel pressure to tell earlier than you are ready. Remember this is the one time where lying is ok and even encouraged.
> 
> Kelly - happy you have your start date!
> 
> Springy - i know rma nj clinic only uses 6 day blasts & their fet success rate is 52% which is great. I went to rma ny which does 5 day blasts fot fet & has a 30% success rate. I wouldn't think one day would make that much of a difference but who knows. There are success stories all over the place for every type of frosty so i think you just have to have faith in your little guys.

I think any blast that survives the deep freeze and thaw is strong...



Kelly9 said:


> babydrms, is your transfer june 13? or are you starting meds then?
> 
> I am excited, though hating the bcp's already! I feel like pooh. Less then 2 weeks till our vacation. Trying to arrange my baseline scan and first set of blood work back in NS, called the clinic out there left a message so hopefully will hear back. I'd really love not to cut my vacation short by a week. Not looking forward to injections either but oh well. So much to prepare with flying and taking my meds with me, lots of phone calls. Also getting some major dental work done while back in NS. So I've been busy. Skyler is still sick :(

Mine is 7/13, I am starting Lupron on Friday. Though, I haven't ordered any meds yet, in the past I have ordered everything really early...oh well.


----------



## Kelly9

oh so july, I can't count lol. We'll be super close this time again then! If I have collection july 4 and transfer july 7 of a day three and you transfer a 5/6 day embie on the 13th then O day for you is... july 7 so I'd only be like 3/4 days ahead of you. We'll both get our bfp's and springy to, I wonder if she'll be close in dates to us to.


----------



## Springy

Kelly9 said:


> oh so july, I can't count lol. We'll be super close this time again then! If I have collection july 4 and transfer july 7 of a day three and you transfer a 5/6 day embie on the 13th then O day for you is... july 7 so I'd only be like 3/4 days ahead of you. We'll both get our bfp's and springy to, I wonder if she'll be close in dates to us to.

Nope I am ahead of you guys. My FET protocol is simple, call in cd1 and start estrace on cd3. Back for a lining check around cd 12 if it is not thick enough I go a few more days. Then I start progesterone and transfer is 5 days later. So roughy 25th of June I think.


----------



## Buster1

Hope everyone has a great weekend. And for those of you in the U.S. Enjoy your long weekend.


----------



## Kelly9

you won't be to far ahead only 10-14 days thats still pretty close! I would have been sooner but needed to push off a few days due to vacation. I'm ok with that though. Just an extra few days of down reg.


----------



## marie44

Kelly, springy & babydrms - happy you'll be cycling pretty close together - i think there'll be 3 more bfps!

Emma - do you have a start date yet or are you taking a break?

Buster - i just got a twins book yesterday and i wished i had gotten it sooner. There's a lot of good advice i should have been taking since day 1. You can only get so much info from your drs.

Kelly - is skyler feeling better? Must be stressful.


----------



## ewwg12345

Hey everyone! 

Springy you'll be tranfering so soon, that is great! :) And Baby and Kelly, that is great you'll be cycling around the same time. It is nice to go through the process with a buddy!

Marie and Buster, how are your twins doing? That is interesting about a "twins book"....are there a lot of differences in a twin pregnancy? I guess there would be, though I never thought about it much.

MrsMax - Glad the weather is beautiful for you! We are having very changeable weather here in NY, not the best for a long weekend but I can't complain since it IS a long weekend! We are about to go out for a bike ride before it starts raining again in the PM.

No start date for me...I am being monitored this cycle (ultrasound day 10 then some progesterone checks), then we decide what protocol to follow based on that. The clinic/lab closes from mid June to mid July, so the earliest we would be able to cycle is mid July. I am hoping we'll get to do that! In the meantime we'll try on our own, and just booked a week in Hawaii which I am excited about! :)

Happy weekend everyone! x


----------



## Kelly9

sounds wonderful emma! I'd love to visit hawaii! 

bcp's being ok for now, maybe I'll be lucky and not have to many side affects.


----------



## Springy

Emma - I'm SO jealous of your week in Hawaii!!! DH and I are looking to book a week away sometime this summer. Kills me to go down south to the Caribbean when its warm out here but I really just want to lie my butt on a beach and drink (or hopefully not drink due to being pregnant!)


----------



## Kelly9

My husband and I will have our honey moon in the next year. Hopefully this winter unless I'm pregnant cause then I'd be about to pop so it would have to wait but I'm ok waiting longer if it means having a baby or two. 

My friend through a friend had her baby yesterday a girl and she did name her Hannah so I'm feeling pretty shitty and hurt right now.


----------



## Springy

OH Kelly that must have been so hard to hear!! MAJOR MAJOR :hug: to you right now.


----------



## mrsmax

Wow Kelly - I am so sorry about that. Geez - you have every right to be hurt :hugs:


----------



## babydrms

ewwg12345 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Springy you'll be tranfering so soon, that is great! :) And Baby and Kelly, that is great you'll be cycling around the same time. It is nice to go through the process with a buddy!
> 
> Marie and Buster, how are your twins doing? That is interesting about a "twins book"....are there a lot of differences in a twin pregnancy? I guess there would be, though I never thought about it much.
> 
> MrsMax - Glad the weather is beautiful for you! We are having very changeable weather here in NY, not the best for a long weekend but I can't complain since it IS a long weekend! We are about to go out for a bike ride before it starts raining again in the PM.
> 
> No start date for me...I am being monitored this cycle (ultrasound day 10 then some progesterone checks), then we decide what protocol to follow based on that. The clinic/lab closes from mid June to mid July, so the earliest we would be able to cycle is mid July. I am hoping we'll get to do that! In the meantime we'll try on our own, and just booked a week in Hawaii which I am excited about! :)
> 
> Happy weekend everyone! x

So weird they just close the clinic - oh well, atleast it will give you time to travel and enjoy tropical drinks for a lot of the summer - also it will make for nice late spring due date!



Kelly9 said:


> My husband and I will have our honey moon in the next year. Hopefully this winter unless I'm pregnant cause then I'd be about to pop so it would have to wait but I'm ok waiting longer if it means having a baby or two.
> 
> My friend through a friend had her baby yesterday a girl and she did name her Hannah so I'm feeling pretty shitty and hurt right now.

:hugs: I know this is so difficult for you but perhaps you should be honored...if I ever have a little girl my plan is to name her for the most beautiful angel baby I have ever delivered, she is gone but her name may go on in the life of someone who she touched with her beautiful innocence. I'd like to think her parents would be ok with it...however, maybe it is too soon for you. I really wish you didn't have to deal with this, the world is so cruel sometimes.


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks ladies. 

I'm not at a point where I feel honoured, maybe one day, right now it just hurts. If I ever see her all I'll think of is that I should be holding my hannah right now. 

Still no news about getting my scan done in NS I've decided that if I don't hear back by the end of the week I am going to go ahead with my scan here for June 20 and fly back 9 days early. So that would put collection for july 2 instead of the 4th, if they can do the scan it will depend on what day. I called AART in halifax but no one has returned my call, I just left a message with the receptionist, I will try to call again tomorrow during business hours though.

Springy I was looking at AART's website and their treatment for a fresh ICSI cycle is 3000 dollars cheaper then here!!!!!! I was flabbergasted! DH and I have decided that we'll be transporting our remaining embies to the AART clinic once we move. A FET there is only 400 bucks we paid 1200 for ours here so it will more then make up the cost plus I'll be spending a lot of time in NS


----------



## Kelly9

Baby do you mind me asking what her name was? 

I want to work L&D so bad but there's a reason why I'm not doing it till I've had all my kids, and thats one of them. I don't think I could handle something like that at this point in my life and like you've mentioned I'd find it to stressful during the ttc process knowing what we have to do to get pregnant.


----------



## Buster1

Hi everyone
Sorry I've haven't been around lately. I'm back at work and it's really taking a toll on me. I'm stalking, but I just haven't posted much. Thinking of all you lovely ladies and will do a proper post when I get home from my trip. Take care everyone!!


----------



## Springy

Kelly - are you SERIOUS that it is only $40 for an FET??!?!?! Mine is $2125!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry meant to say 400! But still WAY cheaper! We've decided that we're officially moving our embies sometime after this cycle no matter the outcome. I'm done with my current clinic not listening to me or letting me make my own educated decisions. They have similar success rates and are cheaper plus I'll be in NS lots once we move but hopefully we won't have to do another FET for a good long time!


----------



## Springy

My "friend" from here did ivf at aart and has nothing but positive things to say about it! I also know two others who got pregnant at aart. 

You and your embabies will be in great hands there!


----------



## Kelly9

Is your friend on bnb? I'd love to ask some questions. I'm wondering whether they will allow 2 at day 5. I've checked out their site and their results are great plus the staff seems nicer, they called me back asap both times and there's no wait list to start treatment plus they're way cheaper. I will need to redo my testing though but my clinic makes us redo it every year so I was coming up to that time anyway. So if this fresh cycle doesn't work then we'll press on as soon as we can and if it does work we'll transfer the embryo's and have a quick consult so we're assigned a doc then just wait till we want to go again.


----------



## Springy

Yes! Her screen name is Berki - I have actually become friends with her off BnB. She would be a great person to talk to about AART.

I don't think there was anything saying she had to do an sET - she chose for personal reasons to only put one back .... but they may have a policy of single, definitely touch base with her.


----------



## Kelly9

I will once I get home from work. I'll come find her in your journal.


----------



## Springy

Kelly9 said:


> I will once I get home from work. I'll come find her in your journal.

Yep she's in there :) I did tell her you would contact her so she's expecting a PM from you so it didn't come out of nowhere when you messaged her :thumbup:

So I went in for monitoring today to see if I have ovulated and its now CD 20 and no ovulation .... said that it looks like I am about ready to so they want me back in a few days to confirm. I asked to go back on Saturday since I don't want to do it during the work week. Then early next week they will call to book my biopsy - most likely for end of next week / early the week after.

Babydrmrs - is your stuff today or tomorrow????


----------



## Kelly9

Hope she comes soon so you can get a move on and not push off transfer.


----------



## babydrms

Kelly9 said:


> Baby do you mind me asking what her name was?
> 
> I want to work L&D so bad but there's a reason why I'm not doing it till I've had all my kids, and thats one of them. I don't think I could handle something like that at this point in my life and like you've mentioned I'd find it to stressful during the ttc process knowing what we have to do to get pregnant.

I'm not going to lie, I don't care for my job very much these days and I have been seeking employment elsewhere...are you an RN as well? As far as the name, it is something that I am not comfortable telling anyone - very superstitious that way (from working in labor and delivery!!). 



Springy said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> I will once I get home from work. I'll come find her in your journal.
> 
> Yep she's in there :) I did tell her you would contact her so she's expecting a PM from you so it didn't come out of nowhere when you messaged her :thumbup:
> 
> So I went in for monitoring today to see if I have ovulated and its now CD 20 and no ovulation .... said that it looks like I am about ready to so they want me back in a few days to confirm. I asked to go back on Saturday since I don't want to do it during the work week. Then early next week they will call to book my biopsy - most likely for end of next week / early the week after.
> 
> Babydrmrs - is your stuff today or tomorrow????Click to expand...

My procedure is on Friday, I am just sitting here thinking about the fact I am suppose to pick up a perscription for Misoprostol and pain medication (no idea what kind) to start taking tomorrow night. So why hasn't my nurse called me and asked where to call the perscription to and give me instructions? All this waiting gets so frustrating!


----------



## Buster1

Hope you hear from the nurse soon Baby, because you don't need any added stress. Wishing you well for your procedure on Friday.

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well.


----------



## Kelly9

Thats cool baby I get it, we kept our girls name a secret for years and didn't tell anyone Skyler's name till he was born. 

I've made my decisions, my clinic said day 4 bloods aren't really needed so I am having baseline june 20 starting stims june 20 ER july 2/3. Cause I didn't need to be home for the bloods I was able to change my ticket and come home early only 3 days sooner so I did it. u/s req was faxed to AART so they should be calling to confirm my u/s there sometime tomorrow then it will just be telling my clinic then thats it.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh and yes baby I'm an RN :)


----------



## marie44

Baby & kelly - i agree working in L & D could be really tough right now. You'll be in their place soon enough. 
Kelly - must be tough trying to schedule FET with a vacation planned. Did you confirm the dates with your dr or did you just do the calculations yourself?
Babydrms - GL friday
Buster- how are you feeling? I started getting heartburn this week & it is the weirdest feeling since i've never had it before. A few tums usually does the trick.

AFM - i told my boss the news tuesday & told him to keep it a secret until next week after i see the specialist. So far i've counted 4 ppl he has told. He pretended he didn't know but it was obvious he did. It's not a big deal in the grand scheme of things but kind of annoying.


----------



## Kelly9

Marie I've been in contact with my clinic about it but it's up to me basically, my responsibility to get the stuff organized and back to them. I missed the call from the clinic in halifax today so now got to wait till tomorrow to book it. Not a big deal but would like it done so I can tell the clinic.


----------



## mrsmax

Just to say I am keeping up with you ladies but MS is making it difficult for me to log on for too long. Thinking of you all and sending you my prayers x


----------



## Springy

Oh MrsMax that sounds awful :( Hang in there - it does get better! Are you taking anything for it?

Babydrmrs - GOOD LUCK today!!!!!

Kelly I'm hoping you get in touch with AART today.


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks Springy - I dont want to complain cause I know I would have given anything to be in this position just a couple of months ago, so just keeping my head up and getting on with it. It is pretty debilitating though. Not taking any meds - i am too scared of them. Everyone say they are safe, but I would rather be sick than sorry! I have some seabands which make it slightly easier to get through the day (and come on to BnB to catch up with my ladies :hugs:)


----------



## Springy

MrsMax - a girl on my ultimate team last year was pregnant and had horrible morning sickness and she is a doctor and she took the meds. They are totally safe and my doctor flat out said when we started trying "do not suffer with morning sickness, come in and get the medication" its not like the olden days and the thalidomide scares!


----------



## Kelly9

I took the meds to but they didn't help me just made me exhausted! 

I can't wait to be feeling super pukey from a little one but I will also complain as much as I like when it happens lol.

No call from AART today left another message, hopefully they return calls on weekends I need to get this booked already so I can fill in my clinic.


----------



## marie44

Kelly - why do they take so long to get back to you? So annoying!

Mrs.max - i agree with springy that the meds are safe but i also understand it is a personal choice and you have to feel good about it. We are definitely more cautious than the average pg person just from what it took to get here.

Babydrms- how did it go?


----------



## Kelly9

Marie they tried to call yesterday but my son hung up and I didn't have their number on my cell. They've been pretty good, not sure how they work on weekends though so as much as I want a call tomorrow I may not get one till monday. It'll work out.


----------



## babydrms

Kelly9 said:


> Thats cool baby I get it, we kept our girls name a secret for years and didn't tell anyone Skyler's name till he was born.
> 
> I've made my decisions, my clinic said day 4 bloods aren't really needed so I am having baseline june 20 starting stims june 20 ER july 2/3. Cause I didn't need to be home for the bloods I was able to change my ticket and come home early only 3 days sooner so I did it. u/s req was faxed to AART so they should be calling to confirm my u/s there sometime tomorrow then it will just be telling my clinic then thats it.

Alright, lets get this party started - woohoo!



marie44 said:


> Baby & kelly - i agree working in L & D could be really tough right now. You'll be in their place soon enough.
> Kelly - must be tough trying to schedule FET with a vacation planned. Did you confirm the dates with your dr or did you just do the calculations yourself?
> Babydrms - GL friday
> Buster- how are you feeling? I started getting heartburn this week & it is the weirdest feeling since i've never had it before. A few tums usually does the trick.
> 
> AFM - i told my boss the news tuesday & told him to keep it a secret until next week after i see the specialist. So far i've counted 4 ppl he has told. He pretended he didn't know but it was obvious he did. It's not a big deal in the grand scheme of things but kind of annoying.

What a gossip - I can't believe he is telling people. I would totally give him a piece of my mind!! BTW- Kelly is doing a fresh cycle with stims. 



mrsmax said:


> Just to say I am keeping up with you ladies but MS is making it difficult for me to log on for too long. Thinking of you all and sending you my prayers x

Boo to morning sickness, we know you wanted this and yes, you are allowed to complain. 



Kelly9 said:


> I took the meds to but they didn't help me just made me exhausted!
> 
> I can't wait to be feeling super pukey from a little one but I will also complain as much as I like when it happens lol.
> 
> No call from AART today left another message, hopefully they return calls on weekends I need to get this booked already so I can fill in my clinic.

Interestingly, I was reading how people whom use ART to get pregnant have some of the worst pregnancies. They worry a lot, request more u/s, are riddled with guilt for having complaints, etc - it was in a pregnancy mag at work. I have to admit, such a double edged sword - you want something so bad but then you don't feel good and don't feel like you can complain. Honostly, if I do get PG some day, I know I will be worried sick - always waiting for the other shoe to drop. I'm sure for you Kelly it will be especially hard. 



marie44 said:


> Kelly - why do they take so long to get back to you? So annoying!
> 
> Mrs.max - i agree with springy that the meds are safe but i also understand it is a personal choice and you have to feel good about it. We are definitely more cautious than the average pg person just from what it took to get here.
> 
> Babydrms- how did it go?

It went well - lots of details in my journal - but th short story is she cleaned up scar tissue and polyps. Not feeling horrible at all.


----------



## Buster1

Baby I hope everything went well today.

Kelly Fingers crossed that you can get a call over the weekend. I hate waiting for phone calls.

Springy hope all is well with you hun.

To all you other ladies out there I hope all is well and your getting ready to have a great weekend.

AFM nothing new to report. Work has been kicking my butt and that's why I haven't been on BNB as much as I would like. I have a wedding and a babyshower on Sunday so that will be a busy day but hopefully it will be fun. Take care ladies and will check in later.


----------



## Buster1

Glad you're feeling good Baby and that everything went well. Good new indeed. :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Baby I agree 100% with what you posted. Glad things went well and I hope so much that this FET works for you :flower: I'm looking forward to being your cycling and future bump bud. 

Marie I am doing a fresh cycle not a frozen.


----------



## ewwg12345

Baby - glad it went well, and I hope this will be the end of your troubles...fingers crossed as you go forward with your FET!

Kelly - sounds like you are all scheduled and ready to go, I'm glad it is working out and you only have to miss a couple days of vacay, that is important too! :)

Springy - hope all is going well, your FET is just around the corner!

MrsMax - sorry about the MS, that sounds horrible. Don't worry about complaining, we're all here for you! If I were that sick I'd be complaining for sure. I understand where you are coming from on the medication, I'd probably do the same. Hope it ends soon for you.

Buster - sorry work is so rough, I hope you get a break soon!

Marie - I can't believe your boss, that is not his news to share! Hope you are well otherwise.

AFM, sorry for the radio silence, I've been trying to focus on work so haven't been on here much...I had pretty much checked out for all of April and May, and am trying to get back into things! We're doing a monitored cycle now, went for a lining check on Thursday and the doctor was very encouraging. Even with the MC, he said my response to everything has been great and he 100% thinks I'll have a baby, it is just a question of when. I always want to believe that, but it makes me feel a bit better hearing it from him (he is a straight shooter and does not beat around the bush with good or bad news!). They'll check my progesterone for the next 2 weeks, and if it is ok I'll do a natural cycle, which has the same or better success rates in younger women he said. 

For the next cycle we'll be in Hawaii, maybe we'll get lucky and not even need the FET! ;) 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## marie44

Kelly - oops, thought you were doing FET. It sounds tough scheduling around a vacation. I guess you have to know your body & your cycle. Maybe the relaxation will help you get lots of good embies.

Baby - glad all went well. It sounds like it will be a quick recovery.

Emma- maybe you'll get a natural bfp in hawaii!

Yes, my boss is horrible. Another co-worker told him his wife is only 8 weeks pg and not to tell and i heard him telling people yesterday. I think is just excited & loves to gossip, he doesn't get the privacy part of it. Well, 4 more days and i will be out of the closet and don't have to be bothered with it anymore. I even had a huge fight with dh about it. He said i'm embarassed to be pg. I've told my family & close friends but i'm not ready to tell all of the randoms until i get the ok from the specialist that they are both ok. Since he hasn't been to a single appt with me, he has no idea about their size, weight & heartbeats being where they should be. He is clueless about high risk pregnancy and really any of us ltttc how devastating it would be to share the news early & have to take it back.


----------



## Kelly9

Sometimes sharing is good though because then you have people to support you and who don't say insensitive things cause they don't know but nothing bad is going to happen to your twins! I'm surprised you're able to hide it with twins at this point!

Emma, yay for natural FET! It is a FET right? Or just you monitoring cycle then having sex? I don't think you have any issues getting pregnant so I hope this one is a super stick baby. When would transfer be?


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies :hi:

Hope everyone had a good weekend! How are all you pregger ladies (Buster / Marie, MrsMax) feeling????

Kelly - do you have everything set up now?

Emma - glad to hear things are looking good for your next cycle!

AFM - I went in yesterday for another check ..... forced ovulation with ovidrel last night and I am scheduled for a biopsy on the 11th and that means my cycle should start on June 16th. I know I go in for CD3 blood and then back around CD 11 to CD 14. That puts me at June 30th + 5 days for progesterone then transfer around say July 5th. Seems SO far away right now!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Springy We'll be right on parr then! Yay! ER is july 2 for me with transfer july 5 but you have a few days due to mine being day 3 transfer. 

Still don't have apt made at AART, left another message friday hope they call back monday, I didn't expect a call over the weekend. Will be sure to stay home till they call but they're 3 hours ahead so hopefully won't be homebound all day. I've switched my flights so I get home 3 days earlier then expected but only have to get baseline and day 4 bloods done at AART. Just need them to call already. I hate not having it booked. Will keep pestering them till they ring since we're leaving thursday for NS.


----------



## marie44

Springy - glad you have a plan & some dates. Hope the biopsy goes smoothly.

Kelly - hope you get your appt. I have a bad habit of scheduling 1 appt at a time and i am scrambling to try to get the next one. After my appt wednesday, i'm going to try to schedule 2-3 months worth to make my life easier. I can always cancel if i need to. 

AFM - heartburn was so bad last week, it felt like chest pains at times but i'm told it's all part of being pg. I made some changes in my diet & cut my portion sizes down and now it's intensity is cut in half which i can tolerate. I'm looking forward to my appt wed, hopefully i'll get some good pics of them.


----------



## babydrms

Springy said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend! How are all you pregger ladies (Buster / Marie, MrsMax) feeling????
> 
> Kelly - do you have everything set up now?
> 
> Emma - glad to hear things are looking good for your next cycle!
> 
> AFM - I went in yesterday for another check ..... forced ovulation with ovidrel last night and I am scheduled for a biopsy on the 11th and that means my cycle should start on June 16th. I know I go in for CD3 blood and then back around CD 11 to CD 14. That puts me at June 30th + 5 days for progesterone then transfer around say July 5th. Seems SO far away right now!!!


It's nice that you and Tiffany will be doing the tww together! Crazy they had to trigger you - poor body is terribly confused! 




marie44 said:


> Springy - glad you have a plan & some dates. Hope the biopsy goes smoothly.
> 
> Kelly - hope you get your appt. I have a bad habit of scheduling 1 appt at a time and i am scrambling to try to get the next one. After my appt wednesday, i'm going to try to schedule 2-3 months worth to make my life easier. I can always cancel if i need to.
> 
> AFM - heartburn was so bad last week, it felt like chest pains at times but i'm told it's all part of being pg. I made some changes in my diet & cut my portion sizes down and now it's intensity is cut in half which i can tolerate. I'm looking forward to my appt wed, hopefully i'll get some good pics of them.

Have you tried Tums? They are basically just calcium which is good for the kiddos anyhow. Is today your appointment with the high risk doc?

mrsmaxx and buster - how are things going?

Tiffany - have you heard back from the clinic yet?

Emma - do you know what day your transfer will be yet?

AFM - just laying around today the Lupron is getting the best of me today :nope:.


----------



## ewwg12345

Springy and Kelly, that is great you'll be around the same time for your transfers! Kelly I am glad your dates are working out for your cycle. I am kinda jealous of you doing a fresh cycle, there is more to do and keep track of, which passes the time! FET seems boring, just lots of waiting. You'll have lots of great chilled out embryos after your vacay! :)

Sorry you had to do a trigger, Springy...waiting for ovulation must have been annoying, but at least now you have some more or less solid dates for your cycle. You have the biopsy to focus on now, and then July 5 will be here before you know it!

Baby I am sorry to hear about the Lupron...that is a drug I have not had the pleasure of trying but I understand it can be rough. I hope it is not too bad, and that you can just focus on your vacay now! You'll be all rested and ready to go when you get back. July is going to be a big month! :)

Marie I am sorry about the heartburn, that sounds like no fun. And your boss is a mean dork, he should respect people's requests when they share something in confidence! Grr.

Buster and MrsMax hope you are coming along fine! :)

AFM, no dates set...it depends on whether or not I can do an unmedicated FET or not (I think I'll be able to), and beyond that it will depend on my cycle length (which used to be 27 days but after all the IVF drugs who knows). Based on my old cycle, I'd be doing transfer around the 1st of August (2 cycles from now). It would be a day 6 transfer since that is when the little guys were frozen.


----------



## Kelly9

Baby you're transferring within a week of us aren't you? Not to long after we should all be in the tww together.

Emma I thought you were starting for this cycle! Boo! But still yay to get going. FET is more boring. I wish my cycle didn't make me down reg, I like the clinics that just start you on stims day three of period after being a month on bcps cause it's a much shorter cycle. Ugh, I hate waiting.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh and yes got my appointments at AART booked :)


----------



## babydrms

Kelly9 said:


> Baby you're transferring within a week of us aren't you? Not to long after we should all be in the tww together.
> 
> Emma I thought you were starting for this cycle! Boo! But still yay to get going. FET is more boring. I wish my cycle didn't make me down reg, I like the clinics that just start you on stims day three of period after being a month on bcps cause it's a much shorter cycle. Ugh, I hate waiting.


I'm 8 days after, so depending on when you all test...Springy would already know and you would be finding out soon. I also need results of my biopsy, things might be put on hold until September. 




Kelly9 said:


> Oh and yes got my appointments at AART booked :)


Woohoo :happydance: It's all coming together for you now!


----------



## Kelly9

I hope they don't put it on hold! It'll be nice for the three of us who didn't get our bfps to cycle again together and get them!


----------



## mrsmax

Ok - just catching up. Sounds like things are progressing - yay! Baby - glad the procedure went well and Kelly - yay for getting AART booked!

I love the fact that you should be cycling close to each other - and hopefully getting your BFPs together. Cant wait for us all to be preggers together :hugs:

Marie - good luck with the annoucement. I cant wait until we can tell people, although I think the cat is out the bag with a few people at work as I am sure they have all heard me being :sick:. 

Having a better dy with MS today, but all bank holiday weeeknd has been terrible. I have thoght about what you guys said about the drugs and I will ask about them at my midwife appointment on Friday.


----------



## Springy

Baby - let's remain positive, you WILL get to do your FET and you WILL be transferring around the same time as Kelly and I!

Kelly - GREAT news that you heard back from AART and everything is ready to go now :thumbup:

Emma - are they making you wait 3 cycles because of the m/c? And yes FET are a lot more boring than regular cycles but I'm looking forward to not jabbing myself everyday!!!!

MrsMax - SO sorry to hear the MS is that bad :sick: and I agree its a lot harder to hide things when you are sick!!!

Buster / Marie how are you ladies holding up?


----------



## Kelly9

I'm
Not lookin forward to 12+ days of three injections! But I guess that's the entertaining part. 

So hubby heard back we are officially moving huzzah!!!


----------



## ewwg12345

It is all because the lab is closed from mid-June to mid-July...I had to wait to get a full period after the IVF cycle, which took forever, and then I had to do the monitored cycle (which they are doing now). If the lab were open, and I were cleared to do unmedicted, I'd do the FET this coming cycle (starting June 19 or so)...but since it is closed, we'll go on vacation this month and start things up next cycle, right after the lab opens back up. So I should hopefully only be a month behind you all.


----------



## ewwg12345

Congrats on the move Kelly, and on getting everything scheduled! :)


----------



## babydrms

Springy said:


> Baby - let's remain positive, you WILL get to do your FET and you WILL be transferring around the same time as Kelly and I!
> 
> Kelly - GREAT news that you heard back from AART and everything is ready to go now :thumbup:
> 
> Emma - are they making you wait 3 cycles because of the m/c? And yes FET are a lot more boring than regular cycles but I'm looking forward to not jabbing myself everyday!!!!
> 
> MrsMax - SO sorry to hear the MS is that bad :sick: and I agree its a lot harder to hide things when you are sick!!!
> 
> Buster / Marie how are you ladies holding up?


Alrighty then, I _will_ be transferring the 13th - I swear it is just the pits waiting for results...:coffee:




mrsmax said:


> Ok - just catching up. Sounds like things are progressing - yay! Baby - glad the procedure went well and Kelly - yay for getting AART booked!
> 
> I love the fact that you should be cycling close to each other - and hopefully getting your BFPs together. Cant wait for us all to be preggers together :hugs:
> 
> Marie - good luck with the annoucement. I cant wait until we can tell people, although I think the cat is out the bag with a few people at work as I am sure they have all heard me being :sick:.
> 
> Having a better dy with MS today, but all bank holiday weeeknd has been terrible. I have thoght about what you guys said about the drugs and I will ask about them at my midwife appointment on Friday.


That is awful you are so sick - I think some Zofran would do amazing things for your quality of life, but I know it is a personal decision. 




Kelly9 said:


> I hope they don't put it on hold! It'll be nice for the three of us who didn't get our bfps to cycle again together and get them!


It would be nice to get some more BFP's in here, we have paid our 'dues'!!!




ewwg12345 said:


> It is all because the lab is closed from mid-June to mid-July...I had to wait to get a full period after the IVF cycle, which took forever, and then I had to do the monitored cycle (which they are doing now). If the lab were open, and I were cleared to do unmedicted, I'd do the FET this coming cycle (starting June 19 or so)...but since it is closed, we'll go on vacation this month and start things up next cycle, right after the lab opens back up. So I should hopefully only be a month behind you all.


That would be so annoying to have our lab close - sorry, so much waiting for you. The waiting is awful!


----------



## Kelly9

we have paid our dues quiet literally :haha:

Our clinic closes for a week or two over christmas and new years which is understandable though annoying if you have to wait to cycle cause of it, we've been lucky that we haven't hit it but they only close at christmas time. 

My arms is dead to the world from 2 days of intense cleaning! Now just have to keep the house clean till thursday night and all I have left to do is steam mop the living room and wipe the sofa's down. Probably have to re-wash some windows since my son already has hand print on the big one. 

Lock box is on our door but house isn't listed yet, hopefully by tomorrow, we just need to figure out what rate is paid to the realtors through the relocation place we're using then it can go up! I'll post a link to the listing when it's up, so you can all appreciate how hard I cleaned.

One more day of work then vacation!


----------



## Springy

Are you headed back out east or did I recall you mentioning that you were moving further north?

Emma that sucks!!!!! Our clinic is like Kelly they have a cut off for December so that you dont cycle over Xmas but that is about it. And now that there are two re in the practice who do IVF you can cycle anytime as either of them will do your retrieval or transfer so you don't have to wait for your doctor to be there!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm moving to the northwest territories but going on vacation tomorrow to NS. 

We have several RE's at our clinic but it's the only clinic in calgary. They're moving to bigger offices in Oct but by then it shouldn't matter for me so long as this cycle works cause we'll be transferring our embies to AART.


----------



## Springy

I thought you were moving north but when you said you were transferring your embryo's to AART I thought "hmmm maybe they are headed East".

What does your husband do that he was transferred up to the NWT?!?!


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies,
It sounds like things are really moving forward on here and in a good way too.

Kelly Congrats on moving and getting your appointments. You've got a lot going on.

Baby Sorry the Lupron is making you feel so poorly. I hope that you start to feel better real soon.

Emma sorry you're not going to be able to start your FET right away, but August will be here before you know it, and who knows you may get a vacation surprise.

Springy things are moving right along for you too hun. Sorry they had to trigger you for ovulation. But now you can start moving forward and it sounds like you've got everything lined up and ready to go.

MM sorry the MS is still giving you a hard time. I hope you're able to find relief soon.

Marie sorry you had to deal with a boss that doesn't know how to keep his mouth shut. This is your news to tell and not anyone elses. I hope the twins are treating you well.

I'm keep everything crossed that this summer will bring lots of good news for everyone on this thead. AFM I'm hanging in there. Been pretty wiped out and had to call out of work yesterday. Other than that I think everyone is doing well in there. LOL. Take care everyone and I'll check back in soon.


----------



## marie44

Babydrms - yes, i have been taking lots of tums, they are great for a temporary relief. My heartburn is under control now that i changed my diet up. I hope FET is right on schedule for you. The waiting is horrible.

Kelly - looks like there is a lot going on for you now. I think the moving & vacation will keep you busy and give you lots of pma for ivf.

Springy - sounds like everything is going well for you :)

Mrs.max - they say weeks 8-10 are the worst for MS & after that your hormone level drops & you start feeling better. Hang in there a few more weeks. 

Emma - sorry you have to wait a cycle but it will go fast

Buster - any scans coming up? I was getting every week my 1st few months.

AFM - saw the twins specialist & both are doing great. It was so much fun watching them "in action." One kept crossing its legs and stretching its arms to get comfortable (must be the girl) & the other one was flipping around & putting its back to us. I can't believe they are like little people already. I think another month b4 we can find out the genders.


----------



## Buster1

marie44 said:


> Babydrms - yes, i have been taking lots of tums, they are great for a temporary relief. My heartburn is under control now that i changed my diet up. I hope FET is right on schedule for you. The waiting is horrible.
> 
> Kelly - looks like there is a lot going on for you now. I think the moving & vacation will keep you busy and give you lots of pma for ivf.
> 
> Springy - sounds like everything is going well for you :)
> 
> Mrs.max - they say weeks 8-10 are the worst for MS & after that your hormone level drops & you start feeling better. Hang in there a few more weeks.
> 
> Emma - sorry you have to wait a cycle but it will go fast
> 
> Buster - any scans coming up? I was getting every week my 1st few months.
> 
> AFM - saw the twins specialist & both are doing great. It was so much fun watching them "in action." One kept crossing its legs and stretching its arms to get comfortable (must be the girl) & the other one was flipping around & putting its back to us. I can't believe they are like little people already. I think another month b4 we can find out the genders.

My next ob appointment is on the 13th. I don't know if I'll be getting another scan then. We are suppose to talk about me seeing a twin specialist to keep track of their growth and find an occupational specialist to see how long I can keep safely flying.


----------



## Kelly9

We're transferring our embryo's to AART cause thats where our family is and I'll be back home 4-5 months of the year while living in NWT so for FET's it makes my life easier. My husband is RCMP. By going up north we'll 1, get a great experience, 2, make a ton more money even if I don't work and 3, get back to NS sooner.

Marie great news. I want twins so badly from this cycle. I have more positivity towards this cycle but statistically the rates are much better so I think thats why.

Baby hope you're doing ok on the meds. The bcps this time around didn't bother me really, I just started my burserline injections today so we'll see how that goes usually the only side effect I get from that is no sex drive.


----------



## babydrms

Buster1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> It sounds like things are really moving forward on here and in a good way too.
> 
> Kelly Congrats on moving and getting your appointments. You've got a lot going on.
> 
> Baby Sorry the Lupron is making you feel so poorly. I hope that you start to feel better real soon.
> 
> Emma sorry you're not going to be able to start your FET right away, but August will be here before you know it, and who knows you may get a vacation surprise.
> 
> Springy things are moving right along for you too hun. Sorry they had to trigger you for ovulation. But now you can start moving forward and it sounds like you've got everything lined up and ready to go.
> 
> MM sorry the MS is still giving you a hard time. I hope you're able to find relief soon.
> 
> Marie sorry you had to deal with a boss that doesn't know how to keep his mouth shut. This is your news to tell and not anyone elses. I hope the twins are treating you well.
> 
> I'm keep everything crossed that this summer will bring lots of good news for everyone on this thead. AFM I'm hanging in there. Been pretty wiped out and had to call out of work yesterday. Other than that I think everyone is doing well in there. LOL. Take care everyone and I'll check back in soon.


Hang in there, I hope as you get a little further along you gain some more energy - supposedly second tri is a little better...




marie44 said:


> Babydrms - yes, i have been taking lots of tums, they are great for a temporary relief. My heartburn is under control now that i changed my diet up. I hope FET is right on schedule for you. The waiting is horrible.
> 
> Kelly - looks like there is a lot going on for you now. I think the moving & vacation will keep you busy and give you lots of pma for ivf.
> 
> Springy - sounds like everything is going well for you :)
> 
> Mrs.max - they say weeks 8-10 are the worst for MS & after that your hormone level drops & you start feeling better. Hang in there a few more weeks.
> 
> Emma - sorry you have to wait a cycle but it will go fast
> 
> Buster - any scans coming up? I was getting every week my 1st few months.
> 
> AFM - saw the twins specialist & both are doing great. It was so much fun watching them "in action." One kept crossing its legs and stretching its arms to get comfortable (must be the girl) & the other one was flipping around & putting its back to us. I can't believe they are like little people already. I think another month b4 we can find out the genders.


Aw, so sweet to see them moving all around!




Buster1 said:


> My next ob appointment is on the 13th. I don't know if I'll be getting another scan then. We are suppose to talk about me seeing a twin specialist to keep track of their growth and find an occupational specialist to see how long I can keep safely flying.


Can't you just see a Perinatalogist for everything? I'm assuming that is whom you mean by twin specialist, never heard this term...





Kelly9 said:


> We're transferring our embryo's to AART cause thats where our family is and I'll be back home 4-5 months of the year while living in NWT so for FET's it makes my life easier. My husband is RCMP. By going up north we'll 1, get a great experience, 2, make a ton more money even if I don't work and 3, get back to NS sooner.
> 
> Marie great news. I want twins so badly from this cycle. I have more positivity towards this cycle but statistically the rates are much better so I think thats why.
> 
> Baby hope you're doing ok on the meds. The bcps this time around didn't bother me really, I just started my burserline injections today so we'll see how that goes usually the only side effect I get from that is no sex drive.

Meh, the Lupron is, what it is. I just really hope I don't have to stay on it for three months (((sigh))).


----------



## Buster1

You're right Baby I'll be seeing a perinatalogist to have the babies measured but will still be going to my regular ob as the perinatalogists that are affiliated with my hospital don't deliver babies. Not sure why though. Thanks for giving me the proper term I couldn't remember what my doctor had said hence the term twin specialist LOL.


----------



## babydrms

Buster1 said:


> You're right Baby I'll be seeing a perinatalogist to have the babies measured but will still be going to my regular ob as the perinatalogists that are affiliated with my hospital don't deliver babies. Not sure why though. Thanks for giving me the proper term I couldn't remember what my doctor had said hence the term twin specialist LOL.

No problem - I thought maybe it was someone whom was even more specialized! We also call them Maternal Fetal Medicine or MFM for short. Perhaps that is what your doc called them. As far as delivering - currently our MFM docs do not deliver patients either, they just make recommendations but I think that is actually changing soon. We have a new doc whom took over the practice, and is solo, and she has high aspirations and we just want our old docs back! Sometimes I really hate hospital politics.


----------



## Buster1

I don't know much about hosipital politics, but if it's anything like the airline business it's no fun. Thanks for the info Baby, its nice to know someone who has experience in the medical field.


----------



## Springy

I think EVERY job and every office comes with politics no matter what industry you're in! I work in an office which is 99% women (only 3 men in our department) and it is like we're in highschool sometimes. A lot of cattiness, backstabbing etc. I just think seriously we are all grown women why are we talking about one another like we are 15 again!?!??!?!?!


----------



## Kelly9

I was seen by perinatologists where I live when Hannah was diagnosed with her SCT then when I had the intrauterine surgery it was done by a maternal fetal medicine specialist, I do think they're the same but the perinatologists at the clinic here just consulted, they were retired from the actual procedures. In either case I hope to never have to see them again unless it's for twins! I guess it would be nice to be sent back there with double happy news instead of the tragedy with our last. 

second injection done, we're moving right along! I'll be stimming before I know it. If I disappear for a few days it's cause I can't get online easily. My MIL's house doesn't have wifi, but I promise I'll come back :)


----------



## Buster1

Have a good time at your MIL's house Kelly.


----------



## Buster1

Springy said:


> I think EVERY job and every office comes with politics no matter what industry you're in! I work in an office which is 99% women (only 3 men in our department) and it is like we're in highschool sometimes. A lot of cattiness, backstabbing etc. I just think seriously we are all grown women why are we talking about one another like we are 15 again!?!??!?!?!

Doesn't that just drive you crazy, I would rather work with an office full of men than women. I did for a short time and my life was so much easier while I was there. :haha:


----------



## babydrms

Kelly, some perinatologists do an additional fellowship to become fetal surgeons, but not all. (I imagine you needed to go to a teaching/research hospital for the procedure, as most the highest risk procedures are done at those). Apparently our "new doc" does do fetal surgery, but I have yet to even meet her. She was at the desk the other morning and someone thought she was a patients mother and was trying to shoo her away form the nurses station, lmao. 

As far as hospital politics, I was more referring to the bureaucracy of it, not the day to day bullshit between all women. What happened is our hospital bought a nearby hospital and formed a new "health system" and they wanted the docs to become a part of the new health system, but they already work under the 'umbrella' of a competing health system and when they said no, the hospital found someone new and squeezed them out. Tensions are so high about this because for us to become a truly high risk hospital, this group came and starting consulting on our most high risk patients, despite not being able to actually deliver patients (there but they could do procedures like cerclages and one even scrubbed in on a very high risk patient - once). So strange, and then pushed out by the 'new' regime. The regular OB's are even going to refer to the old group because they like them better - so the old group opened an office a few miles away and will continue to consult on cases and may keep their priveleges. So you can see it has turned into a total heap of crap! 

Now the day to day BS between all the nurses, and some of the docs, is a total soap opera but I have done as much as I can to distance myself from that.


----------



## ewwg12345

Hey everyone, hope you are all doing well! We have houseguests so I'm not on here much but just wanted to say hi! :) Hope all the preg ladies are feeling better, and that the "ladies in waiting" are enjoying the weekend and that time is passing quickly towards your cycles (vacation will help with that Kelly and Baby!). 

x Emma


----------



## Buster1

Hey Emma,
Thanks for checking in. Don't you have your vacation soon? Enjoy your houseguests and have a great weekend.


----------



## Kelly9

Baby yes I was sent to Mt Sinai in Toronto. Hannah was the first baby to have an SCT treated with cardiac coils in the world, when those didn't work as well as they'd hoped she had radio frequency ablation which stopped the blood flow to the tumour, only a handful have had this done as well. 

Vacation is nice, my hair is frizzy lol, there is so much more humidity here then in Alberta. Flight was horrible, Skyler would not settle at all then cried all the next day. He's now in bed yay!

Injections going well, 4 down of the DR ones.


----------



## Springy

Kelly its super humid right now here in Toronto too! I spend quite a bit of time drying my hair in the morning and curling it only for it to be limp and flat and poker straight by the time I get to the office 30 min later!!!!!


----------



## Buster1

Enjoy your vacation Kelly. We've been lucky here and so far no humidity, but I'm sure it's on its way, and I'm not looking forward to that.


----------



## mrsmax

Kelly - yay for vacation and for downregging. :happydance:


----------



## marie44

Babydrms - yes it is a perionatologist i see but the MW called them the twin specialist bc maybe she thought it was too big of a word for me lol. I've seen a MW, an OB & perionatologist in the same group and they are all so different. One wants me to gain weight, one doesn't as long as the babies weights are fine, one insists on a c-section no matter what, one wants natural. I love all the different feedback bc it gives me a lot to think about but i could see this really stressing someone out. They also take jabs at each other behind their backs which i think is pretty funny but probably very unprofessional. 

Kelly - very interesting the technology they used with Hannah. You can never blame yourself for not trying everything. I can relate a little better now that i'm almost 15wks how devastating a loss would be now. There is so much bonding that happens early on that i didn't really get until now. I hope you get your twins this cycle!

Springy - yes office politics is the worst. I really hate my job for that reason. The men and women are immature though at my office. The women seem more intent on knocking everyone down to make themselves feel better. I try to keep as much to myself as possible i learned bc even if you think you told a nice story, it will be twisted around by the time the last person hears it.


----------



## Springy

Well hurdle #1 has been jumped for me ..... I had my endo biopsy done today - even with 800mg advil it was painful! I sqeezed DH hand really hard and squeezed a stress ball in the other but it was quick.

AF should be here before the end of the weekend and that officially kicks off my FET cycle.

REALLY praying that the FET works out as I am dreading having to do a fresh cycle all over again. And these supplements are killing me - I constantly feel like I'm popping something!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay springy! Good luck!

Marie it's the worst thing I have ever gone though I would take any amount of physical pain to avoid having my heart broken like that again. 

Due date is fast approaching, it's this friday. Still planning on locking myself away and crying all day. Eyes misting up now. 

Injections going well, one bruise cause I was to tired to care and still injected though it hurt to insert the needle. Baseline next wednesday then stims the same day.


----------



## ewwg12345

Springy glad the biopsy is over and was not too bad...fingers crossed this makes your FET even more successful! :)

Kelly glad you are moving on with your meds and that injections are going well. You are moving right along!

Baby are you already on vacation? If so don't answer till you get back! ;)

Marie, MrsMax and Buster hope you are all well!

We had a nice weekend with our houseguests, went on a walking tour and had some nice meals. It is funny, when people visit, we do things in the city that we don't normally do! I have one more blood test for my monitored cycle on cd22, I haven't gotten any results yet from the earlier ones (cd18a and cd20) but am not too worried, I am back to doing my temps and based on my post-O temps it looks like my hormones are doing their thing...very thankful if that is the case! I wish I were cycling with you girls, waiting sucks, but we are making the most of it. We are going back home to TN to see family next weekend, then off to Hawaii the next weekend! Getting excited....! :) :) :)

x Emma


----------



## Kelly9

Emma that is exciting. I have to say being on vacation for a chunk of this cycle has helped me keep my mind off it. I don't even get online to bnb a whole lot which helps to though I miss my bnb ladies.


----------



## Springy

I had my endo biopsy yesterday - OUCH that hurt!!! But its one more step on the road right?! 

:witch: should be here on the weekend and then my FET cycle officially starts!!!


----------



## mrsmax

whoop for FET coming so soon Springy!!!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Hello lovely ladies, hope you are all doing well. 

Springy that is great you can officially start your cycle this weekend! 

Kelly glad you are enjoying your vacation, and that it is giving you a mental break from all this. We could all use that I am sure! :)

Well I am kind of bummed, I got the results of my monitored cycle and apparently my progesterone is crappy. It was 10 on cd18/~5dpo, 7 on cd20/~7dpo, and only 5 today on cd22! I thought it was fine since my post-O temps looked like they usually do, but maybe this means my progesterone is alwasy crappy. Grr. Anyways, I guess I am now doing a medicated cyle, I am supposed to start BCP with my period next week, then start lupron around July 9, then a baseline the 18th, start estrogen patches, my old friend PIO from August 1, and transfer on the 6th. I know this is standard stuff (Springy and Baby, you are basically on this protocol right?), and I want to do what is best for my body...it is silly, but I was kinda excited about trying it unmedicated, and also about trying on our own on vacation. Oh well. The doctor is the expert, I suppose. :(


----------



## Springy

Hi Emma!

I think it is closer to what Babydrms is doing. Mine is a relatively unmedicated cycle. CD3 I start estrace vaginally 2x a day and then on CD14 if my lining looks good I start progesterone 3x a day vaginally then transfer. No downregging etc. for me but I know for a lot of ladies in the USA it is a very very very standard protocol for FETs.

At least you have some dates and know what is going to be happening! We are all relatively close together again in cycle dates :hugs:

Are you looking forward to Hawaii?? Whereabouts are you going in Hawaii?


----------



## babydrms

Hey ladies - I won't be doing a FET anytime soon, everything has been cancelled as a result of my biopsy. I wrote more about it in my journal but I am too emotionally spent to write it all again. Good luck with everyone's upcoming cycles, so exciting. 
The bad news has put a huge damper on vacation. Atleast we have some time to process before we return to the real world.


----------



## marie44

Sorry babydrms, these setbacks seem so devastating when they happen. 

Emma - my dr. heavily recommends medicated cycles with fresh & fet bc he says it increases the odds. It does feel like you are putting a lot into your body but as long as they are monitoring you, you have nothing to worry about. 

Springy - glad you're ready to start!

AFM - we are finding out the genders july 9th privately (no gender party like we were going to do). This is a moment i should share alone with dh, not all my friends & family. 

We miss our cat so much that we are going to get a kitten probably tonight to fill that void. It is depressing looking at all of the cat toys with no cat to play with them.


----------



## Buster1

Baby I'm so sorry you have suffered another set back. I'm sending you lots of hugs your way, and praying that it won't be long before you can start things again.


----------



## Buster1

Marie so exciting about your gender scan the 9th will be here before you know it. I think it's nice that it will be just you and dh sharing that moment together.


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry baby lots Of hugs coming your way. 

Marie that's good news I'm hoping July gets here soon. 

Emma great news on dates.


----------



## ewwg12345

Springy - Sorry, I forgot your protocol! :( My brain feels like mush these days, and right now I don't even have any medications that I can blame it on. Yes, I am looking forward to Hawaii! We are going to the big island; I've only been once before, to Kauai for our honeymoon. This will be different, but I'm sure it will be good...Hawaii is so relaxing, which is why we picked it! :)

Baby - I am so sorry for your news, you are due for a break, not more setbacks. It is just not fair. I hope the Lupron treatment will be all it takes to get things back on track. Thinking of you.

Kelly - Hope you are doing well! Yes, we are happy to have dates for the cycle, though I wish there was less medicine involved. Oh well.

Marie - So exciting to find out the genders! I bet you can't wait. I'm really sorry about your kitty, but understand the desire to get a new one for sure. Our older kitty is struggling (they thougth she had cancer, now they don't know, but the treatment from when they thought it was cancer has given her diabetes and turned one of her eyes totally white, it is freaky and really sad), not sure how much longer she'll make it. Having pets is so hard when they aren't doing well. 

Buster - I hope you are doing well and feeling ok as things progress!

AFM I am freaking out, partly because we've blown through our lifetime max for infertility insurance coverage, and partly about taking Lupron (thank you dr. google). I don't know why, I wasn't worried about any of the stuff from my fresh cycle. I am thinking of asking the doctor about it, and why we are doing this instead of just patches/progesterone. Those of you that have taken Lupron before, was it as bad as they say?


----------



## Kelly9

suprafact is the same as lupron and the worst I get is headaches towards the end. If it's the nasal spray version then you may have a few more side effects. I didn't even get many side effects from the gonal until right near the end and ER. 

Yesterday was very hard for me, it was Hannah's due date, I'm still in a funk but I've been in one since we lost her, I keep hoping it's going to lift but still it lingers. My last hope is that a new pregnancy will get me back to my usual self, my happy self. I guess the difference is I haven't been happy the past 6 month and it's exhausting.


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks Kelly....I am not sure why Lupron is freaking me out and none of the other meds did. Just looking for reassurance, I guess...so your story is helpful, thank you! :) 

I hope yesterday was not too bad for you. I know what you mean about being in a funk, I've been then same since my first MC though I'm much more functional now and have happy moments. It's like my default setting has gone from positive to somewhat negative. For me it flips back like a switch when I get pregnant, then flips back again when I MC. I can only imagine how hard it must be for you since you were so far along with Hannah and really had time to get to know her. But you are doing everything you can now to get your rainbow through these treatments, and while you will never forget Hannah, I feel certain you'll find your light and happiness again when your rainbow baby is on its way. It won't be long. x


----------



## marie44

Kelly - :hugs: sorry it is such a hard time. Hopefully a bfp will help get you out of the funk.

Babydrms - just read your journal & i'm so sorry. Sounds like dh is really supportive and you will find a way to have a biological child together. I know it's no consolation but at least you have a diagnosis & a plan instead of wasting time going in the wrong direction. Sending you lots of :hugs:

Emma - talk to your dr about alternatives to lupron if you are having second thoughts. I stuck it out with the pio shots for 10 weeks and it was not fun but i survived. You need to believe in the product, i think it makes a difference. Sorry about your cat :( We just got a kitten a few days ago & she is great but is a lot of work.

Buster - are you going to find out the genders or be surprised?


----------



## Buster1

Kelly sending you lots of hugs hun.

Marie I'm going to find out what I'm having. There would be no way I could let it be a surprise. I'm such a planner that it would drive me crazy not knowing. LOL How about you?

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies had a good weekend. I was away in Boston doing training this weekend for the new part time job that I'm going to be starting. So pretty soon I'll be working two jobs. Hopefully not for long as I will take leave from flying as soon as the Occupational consultant tells me I need to be out. But until then things might get a little crazy around here. I may not post as much during this time but I'll be keeping up with everything going on here. Once things slow down with work I'll be back to posting more. Take care everyone and have a great night.


----------



## babydrms

marie44 said:


> Sorry babydrms, these setbacks seem so devastating when they happen.
> 
> Emma - my dr. heavily recommends medicated cycles with fresh & fet bc he says it increases the odds. It does feel like you are putting a lot into your body but as long as they are monitoring you, you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> Springy - glad you're ready to start!
> 
> AFM - we are finding out the genders july 9th privately (no gender party like we were going to do). This is a moment i should share alone with dh, not all my friends & family.
> 
> We miss our cat so much that we are going to get a kitten probably tonight to fill that void. It is depressing looking at all of the cat toys with no cat to play with them.

Thanks Marie. I would miss our kitties so much if we lost one of them, so I completely understand. 



Buster1 said:


> Baby I'm so sorry you have suffered another set back. I'm sending you lots of hugs your way, and praying that it won't be long before you can start things again.

Thanks.



ewwg12345 said:


> Springy - Sorry, I forgot your protocol! :( My brain feels like mush these days, and right now I don't even have any medications that I can blame it on. Yes, I am looking forward to Hawaii! We are going to the big island; I've only been once before, to Kauai for our honeymoon. This will be different, but I'm sure it will be good...Hawaii is so relaxing, which is why we picked it! :)
> 
> Baby - I am so sorry for your news, you are due for a break, not more setbacks. It is just not fair. I hope the Lupron treatment will be all it takes to get things back on track. Thinking of you.
> 
> Kelly - Hope you are doing well! Yes, we are happy to have dates for the cycle, though I wish there was less medicine involved. Oh well.
> 
> Marie - So exciting to find out the genders! I bet you can't wait. I'm really sorry about your kitty, but understand the desire to get a new one for sure. Our older kitty is struggling (they thougth she had cancer, now they don't know, but the treatment from when they thought it was cancer has given her diabetes and turned one of her eyes totally white, it is freaky and really sad), not sure how much longer she'll make it. Having pets is so hard when they aren't doing well.
> 
> Buster - I hope you are doing well and feeling ok as things progress!
> 
> AFM I am freaking out, partly because we've blown through our lifetime max for infertility insurance coverage, and partly about taking Lupron (thank you dr. google). I don't know why, I wasn't worried about any of the stuff from my fresh cycle. I am thinking of asking the doctor about it, and why we are doing this instead of just patches/progesterone. Those of you that have taken Lupron before, was it as bad as they say?

Thanks. The Lupron is intense - I find the hard part during the first few days when it causes a surge of hormones. Then I just get headaches and hotflashes from the lack of hormones :dohh:



Kelly9 said:


> suprafact is the same as lupron and the worst I get is headaches towards the end. If it's the nasal spray version then you may have a few more side effects. I didn't even get many side effects from the gonal until right near the end and ER.
> 
> Yesterday was very hard for me, it was Hannah's due date, I'm still in a funk but I've been in one since we lost her, I keep hoping it's going to lift but still it lingers. My last hope is that a new pregnancy will get me back to my usual self, my happy self. I guess the difference is I haven't been happy the past 6 month and it's exhausting.

I'm sorry, I know this day must have been really hard for you. All this ttc has made me feel so different. Sometimes I wonder if I will ever be the same person on the other end of it all - where ever that may be. 



marie44 said:


> Kelly - :hugs: sorry it is such a hard time. Hopefully a bfp will help get you out of the funk.
> 
> Babydrms - just read your journal & i'm so sorry. Sounds like dh is really supportive and you will find a way to have a biological child together. I know it's no consolation but at least you have a diagnosis & a plan instead of wasting time going in the wrong direction. Sending you lots of :hugs:
> 
> Emma - talk to your dr about alternatives to lupron if you are having second thoughts. I stuck it out with the pio shots for 10 weeks and it was not fun but i survived. You need to believe in the product, i think it makes a difference. Sorry about your cat :( We just got a kitten a few days ago & she is great but is a lot of work.
> 
> Buster - are you going to find out the genders or be surprised?

Actually, as far as wasting time - I feel like 3 months of Lupron will do just that. :wacko: So, we are going to take the weekend and make a decision one way or another. 



Buster1 said:


> Kelly sending you lots of hugs hun.
> 
> Marie I'm going to find out what I'm having. There would be no way I could let it be a surprise. I'm such a planner that it would drive me crazy not knowing. LOL How about you?
> 
> Hope the rest of you lovely ladies had a good weekend. I was away in Boston doing training this weekend for the new part time job that I'm going to be starting. So pretty soon I'll be working two jobs. Hopefully not for long as I will take leave from flying as soon as the Occupational consultant tells me I need to be out. But until then things might get a little crazy around here. I may not post as much during this time but I'll be keeping up with everything going on here. Once things slow down with work I'll be back to posting more. Take care everyone and have a great night.

Wow, ambitious - I'm not even pregnant and I can't even work my normal schedule.

AFM - I have a couple appointments tomorrow, so perhaps I'll have a better idea of what to do next after those.


----------



## marie44

Babydrms- a friend of mine had a similar problem to yours and she had a long tough road but is now finally 5 mos pg. She had 3-4 mc, 3 ivf & she finally switched drs and did mini ivf & got her bfp on her 1st fet, although the fresh was a bfn. Her dr seemed to think her body was under too much stress with the ivf meds. I think she was ttc for 3 years. If i had all the $ in the world, i would do mini ivf too but the odds are lower for success but it is more natural. Is lupron the only option right now? I don't know a lot about it. 

Buster- glad you are finding out the genders too. I just went to a baby shower of a friend of mine having twins & she is going to be surprised. Sounds exciting but i'm too much of a planner for that.


----------



## ewwg12345

Hey ladies, hope you are staying cool (it is like 100 degrees here!).

Buster and Marie, you must be so excited to do your gender scans! I always thougth I'd wait to be surprised, but now I think I'd rather know ahead of time! :) Buster, I hope you can ease off from work soon...that sounds like no fun at all.

Baby I hope you got some answers in your appointments.

Springy I hope things are going well with your FET, and that the hormones aren't too bad!

Kelly how is your cycle going? I really do wish I was doing a fresh cycle sometimes, waiting is boooorrring.

AFM I spoke to my doctor and got myself comfortable with Lupron; not sure where my freakout came from but I think I am past it. I want to get this show on the road! :) I just ordered my medications. I start BC pills today, then I start Lupron the night we get back from Hawaii (a little over 2 weeks from now). I'm really glad I don't have to start it while we are away! We are scheduled for an August 6 transfer, assuming my lining/hormone levels behave and the embryos make it out of deep freeze. I'm not nearly as excited this time around, I need to work on my attitude but I just don't feel like it will work. Hopefully I'll be proved wrong! :)

I'm in Tennessee this weekend, and my parents have *no* computer access so I will be MIA until Sunday most likely. Hope you all have a great weekend!

Emma


----------



## Kelly9

Emma great news on the dates and meds :) 

I'm still on vacation which is nice, I go home monday though so its coming to an end :( I was a bit envious when doing the FET to, it is boring hey! I'm excited for this fresh cycle though, the positivity is coming and knowing the odds are better is helping no doubt. 

Girls night out tomorrow! Yehaw! I bough a new dress, something a bit more casual so I can wear it again, it's cute. If I get a good pic maybe I'll post then y'all will know what I look like lol. 

Day two stimms done. They're going well the needles barely hurt anymore, the gonal pen I don't even feel going in and the luveris doesn't hurt in terms of the meds just the reduced dose of suprefact stings a bit. Already more aware of my ovaries.


----------



## Springy

Emma its a sauna in Toronto too! It was +42 with humidity yesterday - that's INSANITY for Toronto at this time of year!!!!!

I'm glad you talked to your doctor and are comfortable with the process for your FET. I must tell you this unmedicated FET cycle is B O R I N G .... I feel like I'm doing NOTHING!!!!!

Kelly - YES definitely post a picture! I never found the Luveris stung / hurt either. I only had one day where my cetroride stung but then I had a reaction after so may be I didn't have it mixed well enough. Enjoy your night out.

Marie & Buster - can't wait for those gender scans!!

MrsMax how are you feeling????

Baby - you're transfer isn't that long after mine then its Emma's turn. The four of us (with Kelly and her fresh transfer) are all right together again!!!! This time the results WILL be better ...

AFM - I'm on estrace vaginally 2x a day and I go back next wednesday for a lining check. As stated above these FET cycles are super boring .... I actually forgot to take my estrace this AM and will need to do it as soon as I get home - OOPS!

AND I have a head cold :( NOT happy about that at all ....


----------



## Kelly9

Springy baby's cycle is cancelled for now, details in her journal.

I am just getting over a cold, about 98% better just the very odd cough and bit of loose stuff in my chest. Very thankful that I had it before collection and transfer. 

Glad things are moving along for you, I'm hoping the bcp's I was on this month don't make my eggs grow slower this cycle. I wasn't on them the first time and just had enough Gonal last fresh cycle. I so don't want to have to buy more especially since I'd not use most of it.


----------



## Springy

Check her journal today - dr has recommended moving forward with a transfer anyway in July.


----------



## Buster1

Hi ladies,
Sounds like there are some colds going around on this thread. I hope you ladies are feeling better. I was in the same boat a few weeks ago and it was no fun.

Kelly sounds like your vacation is going well and so are your meds. Have fun at your girls night out and I can't wait to see a picture.

Emma your vacation is almost here. I'm a little jealous as I've never been to Hawaii. LOL I bet you're going to have a great time. I look forward to hearing all about it when you get back.

Springy glad your cold is getting better. Nothing worse than a summer cold. Hang in there.

Baby hope you're doing well hun.

Marie I'm a planner too so it's a must to know the babies gender.

Mrsmax How have you been? I hope that ms has finally given you a break.

AFM I'm doing the best I can. The zofran helps me while I'm flying but I'm still having a hard time on the plane. I have my NT scan on Wednesday, my next ob appointment is on July 5th and my occupational consult is on July 11th. I wish the consult was sooner as I'm ready to take leave from the flying. I want to be done after I do my yearly training on July 9th. The 2 1/2 hour drive and then having to be on the plane for up to 14 hours at times is just becoming too much for me. Other than that everything is moving right along. I have my 20 year high school reunion tomorrow and I'm pretty excited for that. It sould be a lot of fun if I could just find a nice pair of flat shoes to go with my dress. Why is it so hard to find a nice pair of comfortable shoes that look stylish? Oh well wish me luck on my search tomorrow. Take care ladies and have a great weekend!!


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks springy will make it to her journal after here and yay baby!

You were right bcps are making me stimm slower it's all I can think of as to why at day 4 bloods they more then doubled my dose of Gonal from 112.5 to 250 :shock:! Last time at day 4 they lowered it to around 100. I'm freaking out cause if they leave my dose it's going to cost 300+ more dollars that we really shouldn't be spending. I'm so mad. I asked not to take the pill they said no, I don't understand why I can't just either take the pill for my DR OR do just the injections like i did last time, there was no reason for the pill this time except that I may have had to wait a few days longer for my period. So not happy right now.


----------



## mrsmax

I am still hear ladies and keeping an eye on you all, but have had hyperdemesis and it has been pretty dehabilitating. Got some drugs now so kind of under control, but still waiing to feel normal! Sending you all my positive thoughts and hope to be on here more regularly soon - I have my 12 week scan tomorrow so a bit nervous!


----------



## Springy

Oh sweetie FEEL better!!!!!

AFM - have my lining check on Wednesday and FET should be Monday or Tuesday. I am not all that hopeful but need to figure out a way to channel my inner positivity and make my womb a welcoming environment for my poor little day 6 embryos!!


----------



## mrsmax

Springy - that's great news, have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Buster1

Mrsmax you've had a tough time. I'm glad that you were able to get some meds to help you out. Enjoy your 12 week scan I'm sure everything will be just great.

Springy wow your transfer is almost here. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way. Good Luck hun.

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well. AFM having a sick day and had to call out of work. I hate to do that but there was no way I could be on a plane for 14 hours today. I have my NT scan on Wednesday, not going to lie I'm a little nervous about it, but I'm trying to be positive. Take care ladies and talk to you soon.


----------



## babydrms

Hey everyone - I have been reading along...just not feeling great from some medication side effects. Springy is right, transfer is back on and I think it may be the same day but honostly I am not sure. Just doing lining prep now.


----------



## Kelly9

Copy and paste sorry computer dying no charger till thursday!

Bah! Scan day did not go well. Very disappointing given the high standards set from the last cycle. I've got 10 follies (last time I had about 15 at this point) but only 4 are worth noting at the moment. The clinic has upped my dose to 300 units :shock: this time I got it right from the doctors mouth! So they're hoping that will give my ass a kicking and get the other follies growing plus have a few more pop up. They started me lower this cycle due to the OHSS last time so they think thats why I'm lagging, they figure my threshold was somewhere between that starting dose and this one. It sucks. I'll be happy if we can get 15 eggs though and if we do hopefully it will lower my chances of getting OHSS this time. Next scan thursday. Please think eggy growing thoughts. 

Ok so after 6 days of stims (about) how many follies did you all have and for those who've had collection how many did you end up getting? I'm a little worried.


----------



## iamme28928

anyone here dealing with very low sperm morph?
x


----------



## Springy

Kelly9 said:


> Copy and paste sorry computer dying no charger till thursday!
> 
> Bah! Scan day did not go well. Very disappointing given the high standards set from the last cycle. I've got 10 follies (last time I had about 15 at this point) but only 4 are worth noting at the moment. The clinic has upped my dose to 300 units :shock: this time I got it right from the doctors mouth! So they're hoping that will give my ass a kicking and get the other follies growing plus have a few more pop up. They started me lower this cycle due to the OHSS last time so they think thats why I'm lagging, they figure my threshold was somewhere between that starting dose and this one. It sucks. I'll be happy if we can get 15 eggs though and if we do hopefully it will lower my chances of getting OHSS this time. Next scan thursday. Please think eggy growing thoughts.
> 
> Ok so after 6 days of stims (about) how many follies did you all have and for those who've had collection how many did you end up getting? I'm a little worried.

Kelly I will check my papers at home but I stimulated for 12 days before all of mine were large enough for triggering! 6 days is still early, do not get discouraged. AND remember it is QUALITY not QUANTITY. I know 4 girls on BnB who had less than 8 eggs retrieved ALL get pregnant THREE with TWINS!!!


----------



## iamme28928

anyone done icsi due to low sperm morph x


----------



## Kelly9

iamme my husband has low counts morph and motility so thats why we're doing it.

Springy know it;s just with this being our last fresh cycle I need to get as mant frozen as possible and I got 20 eggs last time so only having 4 right now is shitty. I know it's early so eventhough its bothering me I'm still hopeful. Eager to do my injections at 1 to give them more medications. Out of my 20 last time 15 were mature 11 fertilized then we only lost one to not growing but only 1 of my embies was perfect. I did have a few nearly perfect ones. Ugh. I hate how much we worry over everything its so annoying.


----------



## iamme28928

kelly can i ask how many eggs fertilsed last time
and how low is ur hubbys morph xx


----------



## Kelly9

they changed how they rate morph now so when it was out of 15% considered normal he had like 9-10% on average but now the new criteria has morph being measured out of 5% with that he had about 2-3% but he also has low counts and slightly low swimming. we got 20 eggs last time 15 mature and 11 fertilized.


----------



## ewwg12345

Kelly I don't have my calendar/notes here and my clinic didn't like giving follicle numbers anyways (which was annoying), but I think I only had 4 on each side worth counting at most of my scans, with a few little guys they didn't even record. I was certain that at retrieval I'd be lucky if I got 10 eggs, and I ended up with 20 total, 19 mature! They really grew in the last few days of stims. You are still early, if you up the dose I bet some of the small ones will catch up. Mine did. Thinking eggy grow-y thoughts for you! :)


----------



## Kelly9

thanks emma that help reassure me! I'm hoping some catch up and a few new ones come. It was just weird seeing my not so "holey" ovaries this time. Last time there were black spots everywhere. I am very eagerly awaiting my scan on thursday.


----------



## babydrms

Tiffany, I honostly don't remember but I was a slow responder and then nearly hyperstimmed. I did have all the stats from all my cycles on the first page of my journal if you want to compare.


----------



## Kelly9

ok just checked, but it didn't say how many follies you had at your scans just the lead and how many you got a collection.


----------



## babydrms

Kelly9 said:


> ok just checked, but it didn't say how many follies you had at your scans just the lead and how many you got a collection.

Hmmm...I do remember the doc thought she would only get 12- if we were lucky - on the second cycle, and then she got 20 and I was so happy to prove her wrong! :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

I hope that's the case with me! 

So results: So more follies this time! Relieved. I have 4 that are 1.2 and another 3 that are .8 then some smaller ones about 5-8 so still staying on 300 of gonal till Saturday at least then back in for a scan and hopefully they've caught up. Retrieval is still possibly Monday if all is good sat then I'll trigger then. In the last two days my follies grew roughly .4 and they usually trigger when they're around 1.8 so I expect I'll Stim a day longer ad maybe have collection Tuesday though hopefully they'll grow lots and I'll still be good for Monday. 

Lining was .84 which is perfect.


----------



## ewwg12345

Yay Kelly!! :) Hope they keep on growing and you have tons of mature eggies ready on Monday. 

Springy hope your lining keeps growing and you get to keep to your oringinal transfer schedule! At any rate, enjoy a few days off next week. Relaxing has to be a good thing, right? :)

Baby I hope you feel better soon and that the side effects go away for you. When do you start lining checks etc?

Hope everyone else is doing well, and that as you guys approach 2nd tri you get a break from morning sickness! 

AFM we leave for Hawaii tomorrow! So excited! I plan on snorkeling or at least swimming every day I am there! I am going to try to stay away from B&B somewhat while there (in an effort to forget about ART and TTC for a week--yeah right!!), but I'll be thinking of you all and I'm sure I'll have to check a few times to see how you are all getting on with your retrievals/transfers/etc! :) :) :)

x


----------



## Kelly9

Have fun emma!


----------



## marie44

Lamme - we did icsi because of low count & morph. My dr said it completely eliminates the male factor so he'll have the exact same chances as someone with great #'s. It's nothing to worry about as long as he is producing some sperm.

Kelly - your #'s sound great & lining is perfect!

Springy - GL with ET. You must be getting excited. Day 6 blasts are ideal for FET anyway.

Emma - have fun!

Mrs.max - feel better, sounds like a really tough time but as the hormone levels go down, hopefully the symptoms will too.

AFM - at the 4 month mark & thank god minimal symptoms. We're getting stressed as we have no money & a tiny apt. Dh wants to move but we can't afford it. I'm sure we'll be ok but i'm so jealous of everyone who is financially ready for a baby. Hopefully we get a lot at the shower to get us started. I think i felt one kick last night which was so exciting.


----------



## Kelly9

Marie babies can be expensive if you let them but they can also be done on a budget! I didn't realize how many things I didn't use till after I had Skyler. My advice to you would be get all the necessities then buy anything else after they're born as you figure out you need it, you'll save a ton! 

Just injected again, ovaries are sooooo tender. Praying for a monday collection. Won't know till saturday if it will be monday or a day or two later. Grow eggies grow!!!!!!


----------



## babydrms

Tiff - hang in there, ovaries are almost done with their part!

Marie - I don't think anyone is really financially ready for a baby espacially after ART but you always find a way. 

Emma - I think you should spend time away from bnb, I really wish we never had gotten that email on vaca, it ruined so much of what could have been a really nice trip. 

AFM - feeling a bit better. Transferring the 13th. First check tomorrow!


----------



## Kelly9

yay!!!!! Having a date is so much easier cause you have something to focus on.

Forgot to mention I took a pic in my dress but am waiting for my charger to my laptop to get the pics up, going to pick up my boys now :)


----------



## babydrms

Aww, yayee for the boys coming home, enjoy!


----------



## Springy

Kelly - can't wait to have the update tomorrow and see if you're retrieval is Monday or Tuesday!!!! SO CLOSE :happydance:

Emma - have an AWESOME time in Hawaii - you can catch up with all of us after you're back!!!

Marie - kids sure can be expensive but like Kelly said you can also do it on more of a budget as they do not "need" everything that people tend to buy these days. You and DH will get through it and the most important thing is that the babies are healthy and happy, material things can wait till later in life when you're in a better financial position!

AFM .... well transfer is set for Tuesday, time still tbc, but its for sure on Tuesday! Started the lovely progesterone today - good times. My boobs I'm sure will be the size of grapefruits within a few days :(


----------



## Kelly9

Spring yay for transfer a few days earlier but boo to it not being on the same day as mine anymore. Do you know when you'll test this time?

Boys are home, skyler has a terrible rash all over his body, hoping its contact and not viral...

will work on those pics now that I have my charger back.


----------



## Springy

I won't test till day of beta or the day before .... Right now my beta would be on Tues 17th. I have a ton of meetings at work that day, a few which are super critical, so I can't miss that day of work. So I think I will ask for my beta to be on the Monday ... So I will either test Sunday morning or Monday after beta. Most likely on the Sunday. I would be 12dp6dt so again the result won't be inconclusive! And I will also not have a trigger shot so any hint of a second line will be an accurate result.

Do you know if you'll do a day 3 or a day 5 transfer? When will you test?


----------



## Kelly9

2 embies at day 3 and I'm testing 14dpo which is the 16th if all goes according to schedule.

Here are some pics of me and my dress and my son, the redhead is my sister.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0117.jpg
File size: 59.2 KB
Views: 17









DSC_0122.jpg
File size: 99.5 KB
Views: 19









DSC_0119.jpg
File size: 82.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Buster1

Emma have a great time. Can't wait to hear all about it when you get back.

Kelly I have my fingers crossed that Monday is your day. Good luck hun. Oh and you look great in your dress.

Baby I'm so glad you got a date set. 

Marie yay for feeling kicks. That's so cool, and you have minimal symptoms. I'm so jealous. LOL

Springy Good luck for Tuesday. Have everything crossed for you.

Mrsmax hope you are feeling better and the meds are doing the trick.

AFM back to work tomorrow with packed planes. Not looking forward to that and with the temps in the 90's it makes it that much worse. On a happier note we finally went public with are news. Dh put it on his facebook page, but I haven't made it official on mine. I guess people will just figure it out once they see it on his so I'm just being lazy. LOL. I hope everyone has a great weekend and if you're in the heat like I am make sure you keep cool. Take care ladies!!!


----------



## Springy

LOve the dress!!! We will be testing the same time :) and skyler is so cute!

Buster - have they told you when you will stop flying? Hopefully you don't get any major delays and stuck on tarmacs anywhere without ac!!!


----------



## marie44

Kelly - love the pics! You are so beautiful & skyler is adorable! So excited ER is almost here.

Springy - good plan if you can have beta monday. It would be nice if they could call you with the results tuesday after your meetings, that way you will be so busy you won't be able to worry about it too much.

Buster - one of my twin books talks about flight attendents pg with twins & it advises if there is any hypertension to quit at 5-1/2 months along but if all is healthy, i think you can go another month at least. What does your company say about it? 

Babydrms - glad everything is back on! I hope this one is your bfp! You deserve it!


----------



## Kelly9

Test date is changed till the 18th collection will be Wednesday. It sucks. I don't want to do anymore injections I was really hoping for collection to be Monday. I have 5 good sized follies on the right (1.2-1.45) and 3 on the left two are about 1.1 but the third is still small at .8. Looks like I'm not going to get very many eggs. I just hope the ones we get are superstars and all fertilize so that we'll have lots to freeze. 

So ready for this to be over!


----------



## Springy

Are you doing ICSI Kelly?


----------



## Buster1

Kelly I'm sorry your date got pushed back to Wednesday. Hang in there, I know it's easier said than done. I'm praying that you get some amazing eggs that will bring you your BFP. Good luck hun.

Thanks for the info from your twin book Marie. I'm looking to be done with flying very soon. I see my ob/gyn on the 5th and have my occupational consult on the 11th. But at this time I'm just not comfortable with working on the plane. After 4 hours of work I start to feel pressure in my belly and over all just uncomfortable. Plus I'm starting to get a little bit of a belly and when people try and get by me while I'm in the aisle my tummy gets pressed up against the seats. Not very comfortable either. So I think they are going take me out of work after I do my yearly training which is on July 9th. My company really doesn't have a policy when it comes to flying while pregnant. As long as it's ok with your doctor and can perform your duties it's ok with them. I worked really hard to get these babies and I really don't want to take any chances of anything happening to them.

I'm praying for all you ladies with upcoming transfers and retrievals. Take care of yourselves and enjoy the rest of your weekend. Talk to you all soon. :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

yes we're doing ICSI my husband has male factor infertility. I'm perfectly healthy fertility wise though I do have an AV fistula in my uterus but it shouldn't get in the way of conceiving. 

buster that sounds uncomfortable and you'll have an even bigger belly with twins to and faster. Will you be switched to other duties?


----------



## Buster1

Unfortunately no. I just have to take leave until after the babies are born. I do have a part time job that I can work in the mean time so that should help us financially.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh well thats good. 

Once we move up north if I don't have enough hours for mat leave (if this ICSI cycle works) I'll be claiming EI, won't be able to work since there is no child care up there. 

My throat hurts again. I was just sick for nearly 2 weeks it just went away about a week ago, if I'm getting sick again so help me god someone will pay.


----------



## Buster1

Oh no that's the last thing you need. I hope your sickness doesn't hang around too long.


----------



## babydrms

Springy - Yayee for a transfer day!

Tiffany - maybe Skyoer has swimmers itch, I know you said you all had been going to the beach...Love the pictures, what were you all dressed up for? BTW, Skyler is such a cutie pie. Stinks you have stim longer. I had a marathon stim as well. I hear you about being so ready for this all to be over - I have been on a marathon since January and feel like I have been through the ringer!

Buster - I hope you get to take your leave after training, I don't blame you for wanting to be cautious. Also, so exciting to go public! Thanks for the prayers!

Mrsmax - I hope you are feeling better!


AFM - my e2 was over 1200 and my lining was 11.7 with three layers...not really sure why we aren't moving up the transfer, going to call me nurse tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kelly9

We hadn't swum in the last couple of days though. The rash is gone now though so I'm happy.

We were dressed up for a girls night out :) 

My e2 5 days ago was 1145, they're not testing it tomorrow but I should be able to get my values from sat tomorrow. I had a lining of 1.0 on sat with 3 layers as well, my doc said it was beautiful lol. So I guess yours is beautiful to baby! My clinic didn't move up my transfer either and my lining was thick I think it's cause they like to place it around the same cd as the embryo is old but if you've been on meds so suppress ovulation for a long time I don't see why they wouldn't either.


----------



## babydrms

Yea, I'm not sure...I know my doc wants to do the transfer and she will be the doc on call the 13th. I just hope it doesn't get over ripe :(

Glad the itch is better!


----------



## Kelly9

still not effing triggering. I am so sick of this BS. Doc wants me to stim another day maybe 2. I can't make it that long. Nothing has gone right since we lost our daughter even my frigging cycles suck, how on earth am I suppose to be positive if I never get good news.


----------



## babydrms

Kelly9 said:


> still not effing triggering. I am so sick of this BS. Doc wants me to stim another day maybe 2. I can't make it that long. Nothing has gone right since we lost our daughter even my frigging cycles suck, how on earth am I suppose to be positive if I never get good news.

:hugs:


----------



## Springy

:hugs: Kelly!

Well ladies the tww begins again .... We transferred a 4aa and a 3ab today. They were perfect after the thaw and had retained 100% and 90% of their initial cell viability which dis great and the transfer was really really smooth! She said that things went as well we could hope for so now we wait. Test date is july16th!


----------



## Buster1

That's great news Springy. I hope that the tww goes by fast for you and that it ends with the letters BFP. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats springy, I hope you get a nice surprise on the 16th. I'll be testing on the 19th now but will test out trigger, once I get negative ic's then I'm going to try to not test till 14 dpo. I want to be sure of the results without guessing. 

I finally triggered just 38 minutes ago. Collection on thursday at 10am, hoping for a good number of mature eggs.


----------



## mrsmax

Springy said:


> :hugs: Kelly!
> 
> Well ladies the tww begins again .... We transferred a 4aa and a 3ab today. They were perfect after the thaw and had retained 100% and 90% of their initial cell viability which dis great and the transfer was really really smooth! She said that things went as well we could hope for so now we wait. Test date is july16th!

Springy that is awesome!!!!!!! I think twins for you :blush::thumbup:


----------



## mrsmax

Kelly9 said:


> Congrats springy, I hope you get a nice surprise on the 16th. I'll be testing on the 19th now but will test out trigger, once I get negative ic's then I'm going to try to not test till 14 dpo. I want to be sure of the results without guessing.
> 
> I finally triggered just 38 minutes ago. Collection on thursday at 10am, hoping for a good number of mature eggs.

Good luck Kelly - have everything crossed for you. 

I am so excited thing are moving for all of you. Cant wait until you join us on the BFP thread :) Sending tons of lucky dust your way :kiss::kiss:


----------



## marie44

Springy - sounds like a great transfer! Hope you get your baby this time!

Babydrms - lining sounds perfect. They said that to me too that i had great layering even though my lining was only 8mm. Hope transfer is soon.

Kelly - can't wait to see how many eggs you get tomorrow. Sounds like your lining is ready too! Are you going to do any of the home remedies after ET like drinking rasberry tea & eating pineapple cores?

Buster - better to play it safe. I feel the same way. I'm quitting my 2nd job this month. It is waitressing which i do for extra money but all the time on my feet is really hard on me and as it gets later in the pg can cause an increased chance of preterm labor. My main job is a desk job so i can stay there as long as i'm healthy.


----------



## Kelly9

marie nope I don't do any of that, I'll avoid things like cut back on caffeine and all that but thats it. I'm going to try to stay busy and get the next 2 weeks over with as fast as possible. 

Very anxious for tomorrow. Likely won't sleep tonight.


----------



## Buster1

Good luck tomorrow Kelly. I hope you get a lot of good quality eggs. I have everything crossed for you. Take it easy and be good to yourself.

Marie good call on leaving your second job. I think it's really hard to be oon your feet for a long period of time after the 12 week mark when you're carrying twins. I have one more trip scheduled for Friday that I'm trying to trade out of as I really don't want to have to call out. I have my ob appointment tomorrow so it will be interesting to hear what she has to say about the matter.

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are having a good day and speak with you all soon.


----------



## Springy

Good luck good luck good luck Kelly!!! Sens an update when you can. In really praying for lots of eggs for you tomorrow. Xoxox


----------



## mrsmax

Good luck today Kelly - hope you gets lots of great eggs and if you dont, dont panic, I only had 6 decent ones and still got my BFP. Sending lots of good vibes your way :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Got 14 but not all will be mature. Well find out tomorrow. Very sore and crampy


----------



## Springy

Sounds like a great retrieval Kelly! I'll cross my fingers they are all mature :) all 12 of mine were so no reason to think that all 14 of yours wont be too.

Xoxox


----------



## Buster1

Those sound like great numbers Kelly. Now sit back relax and take care of yourself for the rest of the day. I look forward to hearing good news from you tomorrow.


----------



## Kelly9

Some won't be cause a few of the follies were small, but 10 is what I'm hoping for. fingers crossed.


----------



## babydrms

Hi everyone - just checking in real quick. Have had a bit of a crazy week. We are still transferring on the 13th. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Buster1

Hi Baby always good to hear from you.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm nicely drugged up on t3's. Cramping has eased, and my ic's are still showing strong lines so lots of the trigger in me still. They gave me 10,000 units instead of 7500 this time so I suspect I'll get positives up to 10dpo. 

Baby glad you're still transferring, did hubby get any responses from his resume?


----------



## mrsmax

kelly - that is a great number :happydance: hope the cramping goes soon :)


----------



## Kelly9

update in my journal


----------



## marie44

Kelly - just read your journal & i don't understand how they can make a decision this early. I only had 7 eggs fertilize & only 5 fertilize normally & as soon as they were able to determine the best 2, they called to tell me it would be a 3dt. I was upset at the time bc i thought 5dt was better but my dr said there were 2 that were clearly the best ones so there was no reason to wait. He said if all 5 were equal quality, they would have waited to see which turned to blast. I understand why you would want 2 at d3. At least they are safe in you & you can pray they will become babies. I'm sure they can't just change policies midway through your cycle so stand up for what you believe in. FX for you.


----------



## Buster1

Kelly I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun.

Marie how are your twins doing? I had to by some maternity pants today as I am starting to get a bump going on an my regular pants just aren't cutting it.

Hope the rest of the ladies are doing well and getting ready to have a great weekend. Take care and talk to you soon.


----------



## Kelly9

Marie I asked for a second opinion and this new doc said thats what she'll be doing :) So I feel better only thing is if we go to blast I only get 1 embryo and I wanted twins so not happy about that. I've also transferred to this new doc and will no longer be seeing my other one, it is obvious that he is not good for me.


----------



## ewwg12345

Hey everyone! I have just read through the last week of posts (haven't read all the journals yet though). Glad to read about everyone's progress with transfers and retrievals! 

Springy, congrats on the transfer, that sounds great! I'll be praying that the tww goes fast for you and that you have great news at the end of it! :)

Baby - Friday will be here before you know it! Fingers crossed for a great transfer for you.

Kelly - I need to get the details in your journal, but I'm glad you've got your retrieval behind you. I hope you get two blasts and the twins you want... hopefully you'll get good news in under 2 weeks! Glad you have found a doctor you trust as well, that is very important. PS I love the pix you posted earlier in the week! You look so pretty and your son is so cute!

Buster - I hope you can stop flying soon, that sounds so uncomfortable...as you said, you've worked so hard for your babies you don't need any added stress or danger at this stage! Yay for maternity pants, that is kind of exciting!

Marie - Glad you can stop waitressing, again, you don't need to be on your feet and putting those twins in any danger! You must have quite a bump now, right?

Mrsmax- hope you are doing well and all is progressing as it should! :)

As for me, we got back from Hawaii yesterday afternoon. I didn't look at B&B once, which was a nice break. In fact we didn't talk about TTC/IVF/anything baby related the whole time! I didn't know I had it in me to "switch off" like that! :) We had a really nice time...did a bike tour of Volcanoes Nat'l Park, a snorkel tour, a horseback tour of the Parker Ranch (did you know one of the largest cattle ranches in the USA is in Hawaii? I didn't but its true!), and a bunch of independent hiking and swimming/snorkeling. We saw tons of sea turtles, which are my favorites! :) We did the first 3 nights in a quiet little B&B by the ocean near Hilo, then the last 4 nights in a resort on the Kona side. 

It was a nice trip, but I am also glad to be home, and to see so much positive progress here in our little thread! I started Lupron shots last night, so far so good. I have my "frozen start" checkup on the 18th, transfer scheduled for the 6th. By then I hope you are all preggo, and I can be the caboose on the BFP train! :)

x
Emma


----------



## Springy

Emma that sounds like SUCH an amazing trip!! DH and I are planning a vacation for the end of August. We need to get away and just relax. Travel plans depend on the outcome of this cycle and then we will pick where we go / what we do! Debating an all inclusive down south vs a west coast trip out to San Francisco & Nappa Valley! Although Hawaii sounds superb but I don't think its in our budget :(


----------



## Buster1

Emma glad to have you back. Your trip sounds amazing. Do you have any pics of you doing the hula in a grass skirt? LOL. Sounds like you got some much needed R and R. Glad you have gotten your cycle started and I have everything crossed for you that this will end in a BFP for you. Good luck hun!


----------



## ewwg12345

No pictures of grass skirts or anything like that, unfortunately...but here we are on our last night for a sunset dinner on the beach! :)
 



Attached Files:







Orchid Sunset medium.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## babydrms

Emma, the trip sounds amazing! You two look relaxed and happy!

Last night was the last dose of Lupron - started more meds today and most importantly two injections tonight, PIO and Lovenox. Sigh. Home stretch now!


----------



## Buster1

Yay Baby for being in the home stretch. It won't be long now. Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Kelly9

emma what a gorgeous pic! Glad you had such a great time :)

We'll be transferring 1 at day 5, I don't think they'd put two back unless both weren't very good quality and I don't want that I want a perfect blast transfer if I can have it. 

We still have 6 embies, 2 x 8 cell 2 x 9 cell 1 x 10 and 1 x 14 cell <--- this one surprised me! They're all strong grades don't know which is which as they didn't tell me specifically but if we end up loosing some by tomorrow then I'll ask for sure about the remaining. I am really hoping to have 6 great ones tomorrow too, so scared we won't have anything left. 

Do you guys know how many you lost out of how many waiting the last two days? Ie day 4 and 5?

Yay baby we're only 3 days apart :)


----------



## mrsmax

Emma - what an amazing trip!!!!!!! I love the photo too - you look so happy and how nice to have a proper TTC break!!! My friend in another thread was Tc for 2 years with one m/c, went to Hawaii a couple of months ago and got her BFp very shortly afterwards!! It si a good omen for you.

So excited with all this progress - will be getting nervous towards your test dates!!!

All Ok here, still struggling with m/s, but getting more manageable. No bump yet so still seems a bit surreal.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm so anxious I feel like I'm going to puke. Waiting on call.


----------



## Springy

Kelly9 - I have egg quality issues so mine may not be a good one to judge - on day 3 we had 11 going and on day 5 we had 9 - 1 blast and 8 morula. They cultured them one more day and an additional 4 went to blast so I had 6 blast in total out of the 11. Again - I have egg issues so yours will probably be totally different since your issues are not with you they are with DH sperm so once fertilized you have the major hurdle jumped over!

Hang in there. XOXO


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks springy, they called me and all are still growing but the tech said that they can't really assess anything at day 4 because they can't cell count so day 4 is a waiting game till day 5 to see how many make it to blast. Our transfer is at 11am and we won't know what we end up with till then, no call first thing in the morning. One more day of anxiety, then I can chill for a day or so then start to symptom spot :wacko:


----------



## roxane1986

Hi ladies, 

I started my first IVF July 1st. I started purgeon July 3rd and went 2 days ago and today to my ultrasounds and they think they will trigger me tomorrow. We've been ttc for 4 yrs, had a blighted ovum 3 yrs ago. After all the infertility tests, we found out that it was a male factor. We are also doing ICSI. Today they said I had 12 follicles, 1 will be too big and 2 might be too small so about 9 will be perfect. Is that good enough? 
We are most likely going for the ER thursday, I will know for sure tomorrow. I can not wait. We are soo confident it will work but I am scared to be disappointed at the same time. 

I need you ladies to discuss your stories with me and help me lower my stress level cause I know this is not good.


----------



## Kelly9

roxane thats a good amount of follies, you should get some decent eggs, and like springy said to me above once you have fertilization your major hurdle is over with. We're also male factor, this is my second fresh cycle, I had a killer first cycle with 15 mature eggs out of 20 and 10 were good at day 3, replaces 2 froze 8. Did a frozen cycle after loosing our daughter at 18 weeks but it was neg, now I'm having transfer tomorrow with 1 blast, the second cycle I responded much poorer cause they were trying to prevent my from getting OHSS again, I got 14 eggs but only 7 mature (had about 7 proper follicles of the right size) 6 fertilized and 6 are still going, we'll find out how many blasts we get tomorrow. 

Good luck with everything, you're only 1 week behind me.


----------



## roxane1986

Thank you Kelly9 for replying. 

Good luck tomorrow!! :)


----------



## ewwg12345

Kelly, I had 20 eggs, 19 mature, and 15 fertilized. By day 3 there were 14 still looking good enough for PGD, and of those 7 "passed". Of those 7, 5 were good (2 implanted, 3 frozen), and 2 were no good. Though one of the ones they froze took a while to develop, since they froze it late on day 6.

Praying your little embies grow stronger through the night, and that you and the doctors have lots to choose from for your transfer tomorrow. X Emma


----------



## Kelly9

thanks emma! I'm hoping for all 6 to but something tell me you don't get a 100% blast rate so I'm ok if we loose one maybe two I just hope we don't loose more then that. Can't wait to have my embie back with me so I can actually feel like I might be pregnant instead of thinking how weird it is that I"m 4dpo with nothing inside.


----------



## roxane1986

Kelly9, hope it went well this morning!! 

So I went this morning again for an ultrasound. Turns out I had alot more follicles then 12, it's just they are either too small or too big so I have 12 follicles between 15 and 20mm. I'm starting the trigger shot tonight and we are doing the egg retreival thursday. I can't wait but I'm worried at the same time. hope they can retreive alot so we get more chance for them to fertilize. We are doing ICSI so that's one good thing but hopefully they grow nice in the 5 days. 
I started feeling shaky and nausea a little bit yesterday. Is that normal? And what other symptome should I expect with the trigger shot? 

Kelly, let us know how it went!! :) Thinking of you xo


----------



## roxane1986

oh and since I'm so new at this, I would like to know if someone could tell me how to put the info on the bottom of my messages like you have?! Thanks :)


----------



## babydrms

Roxane 1986 - go into usercp (upper right corner) and edit your signature. 

Tiff - I hope the transfer went well today. I still think it is crap that the won't give you two. :dust:

AFM - starting to get bruised up a little from all the blood thinners and injections. I am going to look like I have been through battle by Friday.


----------



## ewwg12345

Kelly I keep checking to see how things went! Hope all is well and you are now happy and pupo (or will be soon)!

Roxane I didn't have any reaction to the trigger shot, though I was very nervous about doing it (it was our first intramuscular shot, and we had to mix the medication, get the timing right, DH had to inject it, etc). It turned out fine. I didn't have any reaction to any of the meds except the PIO injections, which are the *worst*. Are you doing progesterone injections or suppositories? I guess you'll start those Friday after your retrieval? Good luck on Thursday!

Baby I am sorry you are getting bruised up...what all are you on now in terms of injections, Lovenox and PIO? Are you getting excited for transfer? I really hope this is it for you, you certainly deserve a break. x

AFM I am a little bored of waiting around! I take my last BCP tomorrow morning, then have my frozen start scan next Wednesday (when I think I start patches). I've done 3 lupron shots so far...y'all know how nervous I was about doing lupron! So far so good, no real side effects...I am really tired and a bit hungry at odd times, but that may just be jetlag from Hawaii (6 hr time difference). I feel like the 6th will never get here, but I try to tell myself that in just 6 weeks I'll know if this worked or not...!

Thinking of you all as you get close to your retrievals/transfers/test dates! :)

x Emma


----------



## roxane1986

Thanks ewwg12345, I am doing the suppositories, I start them on thursday morning after my retrieval. 
What was the reaction you got with those?


----------



## babydrms

Emma - yep just the Lovenox and PIO. Both are more painful than anything else I have injected. I now freeze the sites before all injections, warm the PIO and then heat the PIo site afterwards. I also put the ice back on the Lovenox site - it feels like you got stabbed, not burning but actually painful. Just a heads up, the Lupron does get worse when it makes all your hormones drop to nothing (at first it makes them surge, then drop) - you get menapause symptoms (headaches and hotflashes, yayee!). But obviously it gets better when you add back the hormones. It all sounds terrible but it only lasts a short while and we all know it will be worth it!


----------



## ewwg12345

Roxane I never used the suppositories, my clinic prefers IM injections...most of my issues were to do with muscle pain from the injections themselves so you should be fine there if you aren't doing shots. I had hot flashes/low grade fever on progesterone, as well as the more standard stuff (swollen boobs, fatigue, etc). With suppositories I understand from other ladies on here that the discharge is gross so you have to wear a pantyliner.

Baby, I meant to ask in my previous post...when did you get to stop lupron relative to your transfer date? Did you stop when you began the PIO?


----------



## babydrms

roxane1986 said:


> Thanks ewwg12345, I am doing the suppositories, I start them on thursday morning after my retrieval.
> What was the reaction you got with those?

Progesterone makes you tired, hungry, and pee A LOT. Oh and sore bb's. Atleast you don't have to inject it though, PIO is much worse!


----------



## babydrms

Emma - my last Lupron was the night before I started PIO, so Saturday night for a Friday transfer. I know they want you to have 5 days PIO before transfer. When I started the patches and estrace I dropped the dose down to 5 units from 20 units. It was such a small dose I couldn't even feel myself inject it, lol.


----------



## babydrms

babydrms said:


> roxane1986 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ewwg12345, I am doing the suppositories, I start them on thursday morning after my retrieval.
> What was the reaction you got with those?
> 
> Progesterone makes you tired, hungry, and pee A LOT. Oh and sore bb's. Atleast you don't have to inject it though, PIO is much worse!Click to expand...

Also, I forgot it can make you very constipated and it is important to not get constipated before transfer so you may consider stool softener as needed. They don't want you to be staining after transfer.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm pupo! One perfect already hatching blast. Will post pic in my journal when I'm home. 

Rox good luck with trigger! Nausea could also be nerves. Be sure to update us! 

Emma you're almost there. FET is boring compared to fresh I remember thinking that when I did mine.


----------



## babydrms

I agree, BORING!


----------



## ewwg12345

Yay pupo! :) :) :)


----------



## roxane1986

YAY, Kelly!!!! Good for you!!! :)


----------



## Kelly9

pic is posted


----------



## Buster1

Kelly I hope your doing well and that everything went ok with you.

Baby not much longer. Just a few more days.

Roxane good luck with your upcoming retrieval.

Springy how is your tww going? I hope it goes by fast for you.

Emma things are moving right along with you. Hope you're not having to hard time adjusting back to reality after vacation. LOL I hate jetlag it's the worst.

Marie hope you and your twins are doing well.

Mrsmax I hope your ms is continuing to improve.

To all you ladies with upcoming retreivals and transfers I'm wishing you loads of luck. Take Care and speak with you all soon.


----------



## Kelly9

tww sucks... even 5 days in lol. Had some twinges and cramping a few hours after transfer, still some slight remaining but not as noticeable <-- so the ss begins. I don't know if it would be to early to notice anything right now, I've never done 5 day transfer and especially not with a blast already hatched and ready to stick. The next couple of days should be interesting. 

Buster when is your next scan?


----------



## ewwg12345

Kelly how are you feeling, any twinges or anything else to report? I know you are an avid symptom spotter...! :)

Springy, I hope you are feeling well and that your embyros are getting cozy...thinking of you!

Baby you must be getting excited about transfer, just two days away!!

Marie/MrsMax/Buster hope you and your babies are all doing well.

Roxane how did the trigger go? Good luck tomorrow, hope you get lots of mature eggies.

AFM, it is my 33rd birthday today (have to change my signature!), which is mostly just freaking me out and making me feel like I am running out of time! I also got a killer headache as a birthday present, hooray! ;) Good times. DH is away for work, and I don't feel much like partying so it will be a quiet birthday for me, which suits me fine.

Thinking of you all, so excited for the ones having transfers/retrievals/in the TWW. Praying for you ladies especially! x


----------



## Kelly9

Happy birthday emma!

I'm not usually a big symptom spotter, but with IVF it's hard not to since you know exactly what "should" be going on. I still get the odd bit of pressure down by my pelvis but sometimes I wonder if I'm imaging it so nothing really to report. Makes me nervous.


----------



## roxane1986

ewwg12345 said:


> Kelly how are you feeling, any twinges or anything else to report? I know you are an avid symptom spotter...! :)
> 
> Springy, I hope you are feeling well and that your embyros are getting cozy...thinking of you!
> 
> Baby you must be getting excited about transfer, just two days away!!
> 
> Marie/MrsMax/Buster hope you and your babies are all doing well.
> 
> Roxane how did the trigger go? Good luck tomorrow, hope you get lots of mature eggies.
> 
> AFM, it is my 33rd birthday today (have to change my signature!), which is mostly just freaking me out and making me feel like I am running out of time! I also got a killer headache as a birthday present, hooray! ;) Good times. DH is away for work, and I don't feel much like partying so it will be a quiet birthday for me, which suits me fine.
> 
> Thinking of you all, so excited for the ones having transfers/retrievals/in the TWW. Praying for you ladies especially! x

Happy b-day!!! 
The trigger went smoothly, just some miner cramping today and feel bloated but that's the usual!! Going tomorrow morning.. I\ll keep you posted!! xo


----------



## marie44

Roxanne - GL tomorrow! Hope u get lots of eggs!

Kelly - congrats on the blast! Your chances increase so much with a blast!

Springy - GL in the 2ww

Emma - happy bday! Glad you had s nice getaway.

Buster - getting close to quitting time at the airline. You deserve to be off your feet. My last day at my 2nd job is sunday. I'm nervous to lose the extra income but i think it is time.

Mrs.max - hope you are well.

Babydrms - i can honestly say i do not miss the pio shots. I do feel like they are an important part of the process though.

AFM - we are having 2 girls! Dh & i are overjoyed. That is what dh wanted & predicted. They are both measuring a few days bigger than avg which is perfect. Small chance of identical but most likely fraternal.


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats Marie :)

Rox good luck for tomorrow!

We got 3 to freeze total plus the one put back out of 6 total. Very happy with that.


----------



## Buster1

Hello Everyone,
Lots going on with this thread.

Happy Birthday Emma!! Sometimes quiet birthdays are nice. I hope you treated yourself to something nice.

Kelly I have everything crossed for you and Tulip. Things sound promising.

Baby those PIO are really a pain literally. Hang in there.

Marie Congrats on the baby girls. Let the pink shopping begin. I'm glad your able to quit that 2nd job and get off your feet. I worry about money too. But I know it will all work out.

Roxane wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow. Keep us posted.

Springy another day down in the tww. Not to much longer to go, hang in there. I have everything crossed for you.

Mrsmax how are you and your bean doing?

I hope I didn't miss anyone my baby brain seems to be causing me some problems lately. LOL I had my occupational consult today and the doctor felt that there was quite a bit of risk with me continuing to fly so I'm looking to get the paperwork so that I can take leave as soon as possible. I have to say I'm relieved by this as I've been having pelvic pain and pressure in my lower abdomen since Monday. If it continues tomorrow I think I'm going to give the doctor a call just to be on the safe side. Next scan is on August 15th and we should be finding out if it's boys or girls in there. Looking forward to that. I hope everyone has a good night and I'll be checking in on everyone tomorrow.


----------



## babydrms

ewwg12345 said:


> Baby you must be getting excited about transfer, just two days away!!
> 
> 
> AFM, it is my 33rd birthday today (have to change my signature!), which is mostly just freaking me out and making me feel like I am running out of time! I also got a killer headache as a birthday present, hooray! ;) Good times. DH is away for work, and I don't feel much like partying so it will be a quiet birthday for me, which suits me fine.
> 
> Thinking of you all, so excited for the ones having transfers/retrievals/in the TWW. Praying for you ladies especially! x

Thanks! Happy Birthday!



Kelly9 said:


> I'm not usually a big symptom spotter, but with IVF it's hard not to since you know exactly what "should" be going on. I still get the odd bit of pressure down by my pelvis but sometimes I wonder if I'm imaging it so nothing really to report. Makes me nervous.

I hope it's your beautiful embie snuggling in!



roxane1986 said:


> The trigger went smoothly, just some miner cramping today and feel bloated but that's the usual!! Going tomorrow morning.. I\ll keep you posted!! xo

Good luck!



marie44 said:


> Babydrms - i can honestly say i do not miss the pio shots. I do feel like they are an important part of the process though.
> 
> AFM - we are having 2 girls! Dh & i are overjoyed. That is what dh wanted & predicted. They are both measuring a few days bigger than avg which is perfect. Small chance of identical but most likely fraternal.

They are a pain!!

Yayee for twinkie girls!! Amazing!



Kelly9 said:


> We got 3 to freeze total plus the one put back out of 6 total. Very happy with that.

Woot! 



Buster1 said:


> I hope I didn't miss anyone my baby brain seems to be causing me some problems lately. LOL I had my occupational consult today and the doctor felt that there was quite a bit of risk with me continuing to fly so I'm looking to get the paperwork so that I can take leave as soon as possible. I have to say I'm relieved by this as I've been having pelvic pain and pressure in my lower abdomen since Monday. If it continues tomorrow I think I'm going to give the doctor a call just to be on the safe side. Next scan is on August 15th and we should be finding out if it's boys or girls in there. Looking forward to that. I hope everyone has a good night and I'll be checking in on everyone tomorrow.

I hope the pelvic pain and pressure subsides and glad your going to be spending less time on your feet!

Springy - I know your taking a break but if you are reading the tww is almost done. Good luck!

AFM - it was another long day of personal anguish, plenty about it in my journal. Tomorrow is a new day and all I hvae to do is have pre-transfer acupuncture...


----------



## Kelly9

Pre transfer acupuncture sounds nice, I hope it helps to destress and relax you.

Still getting the odd bit of achey cramping like feelings, I'm taking it as a good sign but they're not overly strong. I didn't cut out my caffeine this time either, I only ever drink 1 iced cap a day which is below the recommend amount but I feel like maybe I should, but then I think well I don't want to change anything drastic at this point in case it does more harm then good so I think I'll stick to downsizing from Medium to small. 

The odd twinges are where my huge ovaries are so still could be from collection maybe? I have next to no fluid in there anymore in fact I'm only 2 pounds off my pre icsi weight, a few days after collection I was up from 117 (pre ICSI) to 125 (post collection) so I was surprised the doc said my ovaries were huge. I definitely peed A LOT for the first couple of days.


----------



## babydrms

Tiffany - I was way more crampy after fresh cycles. They even gave me valium to quiet things down in there - so it makes sense you'd have some uncomfortable areas.


----------



## mrsmax

I dont have time to respond in full as at work, but:

Babydrms - I had pre and post transfer accupuncture and I swear it helped me a lot
Marie - congrats!!! Lots of Pink in your house
Emma - happy b day hon - next bdy you will have your bump (or baby!!!!)
Springy - not long now. Have every hope you will get the result you want
Kelly - that is fantastic result, I had lots of pelvix pressure so hoping yours is for the same reason
Buster - yay for no flying. Do they redeploy you on the ground or are you going to be a lady of leisure? 

AFM - not much to report. MS is FINALLY calming down - I cant tell you what a diference that makes. 2 months of being sick all day every day is more horrible than I ever could have imagined even thoug it was for the very best of reasons. DH is way next week so my mum is coming to stay and I have a few days off work to relax with her , which I am looking forward to. Think I am getting a bump, but could just be fat :blush: Cant wait for you all to get your bfps so we can be preggo together Lhug:


----------



## Springy

I've been avoiding BnB this week as I was finding it too overwhelming and stressful during my TWW but just popped in to read a bit so thought I would post!

Buster - glad to hear you're stopping work soon, hopefully you won't go too stir crazy waiting for the babies to come!

Marie - congratulations on the girls :) They will be SO much fun! 

Kelly9 - congratulations on the transfer and YAY to having :cold: Definitely cramping, discomfort and bloating in the TWW after IVF is different than that of an FET cycle b/c of all the meds you have been on, how enlarged your ovaries are etc. Try not to stress over what symptoms you may/may not have! I think it was Marie / Buster and maybe even MrsMax that had NO symptoms at all during their TWW.

Roxane - good luck!

Baby - Good luck with the transfer tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you and DH tomorrow.

Emma - HAPPY BELATED birthday! Hope DH spoiled you rotten!!!

AFM - testing will be either tonight / tomorrow morning and I'll update after I test. Really not feeling all that optimistic about the cycle but I know I'm not totally out till I test.

XOXO


----------



## roxane1986

The ER WENT WELL, now still very tired!! They retreived 11 eggs!! Ill know tomorrow if its a 3dt or 5dt! 
Take care everyone!!:)


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry guys I meant compared to my first fresh cycle, I know there'd be a big difference with a fet. Although with my first cycle I never got rid of the bloat before it turned into ohss either. Ugh 7 more days to wait.

Springy good luck I hope you get some great news. 

Rox great numbers.


----------



## babydrms

Roxanne - woohoo!!

Springy - thinking of you too! 

AFM - Transfer is at 0920 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kelly9

YAY!!!!!!! Can't wait! I hope it goes super smooth this time and is not stressful for you at all. 

Still got a faint positive at 9 days past collection, damn trigger is lingering.


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies - just wanted to pass along the results of my HPT .... It was POSITIVE!!!!!

I am pregnant. Picture of the test in my journal and my beta is on monday!


----------



## Kelly9

I know I said it in your journal but YAY!!!!! I so hope to be following you in a few days.


----------



## Buster1

Springy that's wonderful so happy for you.

Baby wishing you lots of luck tomorrow.

Roxane glad everything went well today.

Good things are happening on this thread and they can only get better.


----------



## Springy

Agreed!!! Come on more BFPs!!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Oh Springy I am soooooo happy for you! You deserve it! x

Baby good luck tomorrow AM!

Kelly and Roxane I hope you get good news in just a few days as well!


----------



## roxane1986

Yay!!!!! Congrats Springy!!!! Amazing news!!!:) xo


----------



## roxane1986

Out of the 11 eggs, 9 were mature and 8 fertilized :) so so far our ET is Tuesday!!:)


----------



## roxane1986

I dont know how many to transfer though!! We had thought 2 but the dr and other people I know have told me that 2 is alot more risky and alot more chances of MC!! I dunno?!?


----------



## ewwg12345

Roxane that is a great fertilization rate! Now grow grow grow little embryos! :)

I'm perhaps not the best person to answer your question (as I have only ever had miscarriages!), but from looking around the forum there are *boatloads* of ladies here that are pregnant from IVF and I think the majority of them transferred 2. Some also do elective single embryo transfers...I think it really comes down to personal choice. Maybe they are suggesting one because you are younger, and might be more likely to have 2 successfully implant? 

I asked my doctor whether he though transferring one or 2 would give a better chance of success, and he said any increase in risk with transfering 2 comes from the posibility of multiples, which means a more risky pregnancy in general. He said if we were ok with the possibility of twins (yes please!!!), then he would suggest going with 2. He didn't mention anything about transferring more increasing the chance of miscarriage, and given my history I think he would bring it up if he was concerned about that. 

Whatever you decide, I hope you find success with this cycle! x


----------



## marie44

Springy - yay!! Soo happy for you!! You deserve it!! 

Roxanne - i never heard that transferring 2 was "risky." There is a chance of twins though so if that's not something you can handle, just tranfer 1. Just to give you an idea, my clinic has a 60% pg rate (20% being twins) with 2 transferred & a 38% chance of pg with 1 transferred. Ask your place what their success rates are & that may help you decide. 8 fertilizing is great!


----------



## Kelly9

Rox is it just male factor that you have issue with? I wanted two but would have been ok with twins though my clinic flat out refused to let me have two. Now I'm secretly hoping for identical twins so I can say HA! :rofl: They went on and on about the risks but people do twins all the time it just depends on the individual person and if they're healthy and if they can manage. There is a higher risk with mc but I don't think it's a huge amount more.


----------



## Springy

Definitely talk to your doctor and your clinic. Our clinic prefers to transfer two and with my FET given what they diagnosed me with, egg quality issues, they wanted to go with two. I didn't have to make my decision until my feet were up on the table for transfer.

Great fertilization report and fingers crossed they grow and divide perfectly.

Tiffany - how are you feeling? 

Ambre - rest and relax and try not to stress during the TWW ok?! Huge :hugs: to you and DH.


----------



## Buster1

Roxane great numbers now all they have to do is grow strong which I'm sure they will. I had 2 embies transferred and now I'm having twins. I never heard of any risk if transferring 2 other than the chance of twins. Well whatever you decide I hope it ends in BFP.


----------



## ewwg12345

Well ladies, AF is here (right on schedule after stopping BCPs). It doesn't really matter since I don't "officially" start the FET until my Wednesday appointment, but it is kind of exciting because the cycle is underway. I hope this is my last AF until 2013! I wish I could just go to sleep and wake up in August and find out if it worked or not. :p

Hope you all have a lovely weekend! Looking forward to some more good news next week from some of you! xx


----------



## Buster1

One of the few times we are glad to see af. I know it seems like August is ages away but it will be here before you know it. Wishing you lots of luck with this cycle Emma.


----------



## Kelly9

Yay Emma!

I'm feeling.... I don't know. Sore boobs could be progesterone though they really really ache. Twinges and twangs but not often and cramps some of the time. I've been testing out trigger and it's still there or I think its the trigger except I just did a second ic today and I'm pretty sure its a wee bit more noticeable then yesterdays, hrm. I detected my pregnancy last time at 8dpo with an extremely barely there line (but trigger was out by 6dp collection) this line is more noticeable then my last cycle at 8dpo but I had a higher trigger dose this time. I don't know what to think so I'm going to wait it out, don't want to get my hopes up only to have them levelled.


----------



## Kelly9

Ladies I am very happy to say that I got my true :bfp: this morning, as I suspected my trigger never left but now my test lines are dark enough from the squinters I was getting to feel comfortable saying it. I got my first true (just didn't believe it) positive on friday the 13th, the 6 months anniversary of the loss of our daughter, maybe Hannah was looking out for me after all. :cry:


----------



## roxane1986

Congrats Kelly!!!!!!!! :D so happy!!! Love to hear success stories, it helps me stay positive!!!:)


----------



## Springy

Congrat's Girl :)


----------



## marie44

Kelly - OMG congrats!!! I had a feeling those faint lines couldn't be the trigger still. Maybe Hannah was looking out for you...how sweet.


----------



## ewwg12345

Yay Kelly! I am so happy for you and I am certain Hannah wanted to send you this rainbow to make the 13th a happy time for you and DH. You deserve it.

H&H 9 months to you and Springy....now praying for Baby's good news in the coming days! x


----------



## Kelly9

Its babes turn now!


----------



## Mammywannabe

congrats kelly09 and springy well done girls

hugs to you both
and a very happy healthy 9 months to you both xxxx


----------



## ewwg12345

Kelly love your signature! :)


----------



## babydrms

Though I have said it in your personal threads - Congrats Tiffany and Carolyn!! 

Today has been tough, not feeling very confident. I know it is part self preservation and part of having had such a rough couple weeks. It is tough to deal with all together. 

So I think I just killed 1/4 a package of tollhouse break apart cookie dough - something I would normally never buy but sometimes these things are just necessary. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Kelly9

^ Sounds like a yummy decision! I have mint girl guide cookies I've saved till I was pg that I'm going to break into. I hope your mind frame changes cause the days are definitely easier when you're positive but I also definitely get it. Still hoping the best for you!


----------



## Buster1

Wonderful news Kelly. That just put a smile on my face.

Baby try and stay positive and if you need some cookie dough to help you through the process than so be it. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## ewwg12345

Hey ladies, hope all is well! I am on a lunchbreak from jury duty, so just trying to get caught up. Roxane I hope you are getting excited for transfer, and Baby I hope you are feeling some PMA while those embies grow bigger. Kelly and Springy hope you are feeling well, with a few symptoms to make you feel safe but nothing uncomfortable! :) Marie and Buster hope you are both well.

I hope I don't get picked, I must say. Who would want a hormonally jacked up lady like me on their jury anyways? Just wait till I start the estrogen on Wednesday, it can only get worse! :)

x Emma


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies - had my first beta today and it was 456.15 which I am told is very strong for a first beta and I'm back on Wednesday to see how it increases. Then I will have a scan the week of the 30th if all looks good on Wednesday!


----------



## Kelly9

Springy that is good for 18/19dpo right? I had number right around there with my first cycle. I don't think you need to worry one bit! Yay! Can't wait for wednesdays!

I want the ms, I know it'll suck and I'll complain but it will also reassure me so it's worth it. FOr me it usually kicks in around 5-6 weeks so we'll see.


----------



## Kelly9

Now springy what about a ticker?


----------



## Springy

I won't do a ticker till after Wednesday .... The nurse told me they look for over 100 at the first beta and her voice message to me and then she reiterated when we talked that mine was a "very strong 1st test". I feel good about the number but I know the important part is that it doubles so I'm still cautious till Wednesday and then I will be nervous / cautious till the week of the 30th when I have my 7 week scan. I think once we hear a heart beat I will feel more reassured!


----------



## Kelly9

Okie :) By the way you'll always find something to worry about, after the 7 week scan it'll be the next scan etc etc. Though once baby starts to move I find the fears usually go down as it's a reminder that baby is wiggling away.


----------



## babydrms

ewwg12345 said:


> Hey ladies, hope all is well! I am on a lunchbreak from jury duty, so just trying to get caught up. Roxane I hope you are getting excited for transfer, and Baby I hope you are feeling some PMA while those embies grow bigger. Kelly and Springy hope you are feeling well, with a few symptoms to make you feel safe but nothing uncomfortable! :) Marie and Buster hope you are both well.
> 
> I hope I don't get picked, I must say. Who would want a hormonally jacked up lady like me on their jury anyways? Just wait till I start the estrogen on Wednesday, it can only get worse! :)
> 
> x Emma

Boo to jury duty, hope they pass you over!


----------



## ewwg12345

Baby, they did...though I did bring up my FET to the lawyers, as the trial they wanted me for was scheduled just 3 days before my transfer, which made me nervous. You should have seen those 3 lawyers recoil when I said "fertility treatments"...and then backpedal when I said, "what, you don't like hormonal women on your jury?"!! It was funny. I would have been happy to serve but am glad to be dismissed as well. :)

Hope you are feeling ok...are you feeling any symptoms? Keeping everything crossed for you. x


----------



## Buster1

Springy those are great numbers. I know you must be pleased.

Kelly you can have my ms. LOL Just kidding, I know how you feel about getting symptoms to put your mind at ease. I didn't get any symptoms other than fatigue until 9weeks, then the flood gate of symptoms opened up. Now if I could just get them to leave now that I'm out of first tri.

Emma jury duty is the worst. I hope you don't get picked. Good luck with getting passed over.

Baby I hope you're doing well. Try and keep up the PMA.

Marie and Mrsmax hope your babies are treating you well.

Roxane I think your transfer is tomorrow right? Wishing you lots of luck and hope to hear good news from you in the near future.

AFM not much to report. Starting to get a belly and my cousin was nice enough to by me some maternity clothes. My pants just don't want to button up anymore. LOL Still waiting on work to send me my papers so that I can get them to the doctor to fill out. Can't officially start my leave until that's been done and approved. They move so slow. Anyway take care and have a great evening.


----------



## babydrms

Emma - Great job getting excused!! Oh and no symptoms except the uncontrollable crying which has been going on since transfer day so, meh. 

Buster - can they fax you the papers? Stinks it is taking so long. Yayee for maternity clothes!

Roxane - how are the embies getting along,
? I hope everything is a go for transfer!


----------



## roxane1986

Thx buster!! 
I still feel super bloated!!! Since my ER, well since I started the progesteron pill!! No gain weight at all but I have a fake baby bump of 3 months or so!! I dobt know is thats normal, I go for my transfer tomorrow morning!!
Ill keep u posted not sure if we transfer 2 or just 1!! Probably 2 though!!:)
Take care everyone!!:) xo


----------



## Kelly9

No weight gain?!?! I was up 8 pounds by the end with all the fluid but am back down to being up only 2 pounds, was back down to original weight but since being pg I've got a bit more fluid that came back, should settle soon. 

Buster I hope they get the papers to you soon. 

Baby, no other symptoms that you notice? Have you picked a testing day? You'd be what 8dpo? Or were your embies day 6? Did they do hatching on yours again or not? 

I'm still feeling same old same old which I expect, just the pressure and funny feelings down below. They may move my due date up 2 days since tulip likely implanted the day of transfer due to the hatching but the scan will determine that. Going in for my official clinic urine test on friday, this will be the first time I will have done the actual official clinic test and have the nurse call me the next day. I just hope they give me my scan date at the same time I hate not knowing. I'm doing a digi tomorrow so very excited to see the words. 

Still thinking of your always baby! I'm using any wishes I get from any of my silly superstitions that you get a bfp.


----------



## marie44

Springy - great beta #, my 1st one was 362 which was really high. Can't wait to see it double. I was cautious too until i heard the heartbeat.

Kelly - GL with the official test. Do you do bloodwork too?

Roxanne - GL tomorrow! Yay for 2! Yes the pio & all the ivf meds gives you a fake baby bump, very normal.

Emma - i would have played the fertility card to get out of jury duty too!

Babydrms - i had a few days of crying during the 2ww too. I hope some pma powers through the tears.

Buster - be ready for a lot of fun with maternity clothes. It's amazing how pants will fit you one day & the next day not even close.


----------



## Springy

Marie how many dpo was your first beta? Mine was at 19dpo .... I was looking on IVF.ca and several women had beta around mine or higher because they were taken earlier (14dpo) and then when they went for their second it was dropping. I am freaking out!!!


----------



## Buster1

The company doesn't even need to fax the papers to me they do it through email. They are so bad when it comes to administrative things. I just hate having to call off of my trips at the last minute. As of right now these call outs are counting against me. My supervisor knows what's up, but it's still not a good feeling. Oh well hopefully I'll see something in my email tomorrow.


----------



## babydrms

Tiffany - no symptoms, I am 3dp5dt or 8 dpo. Haven't decided when to test but thinking maybe 10dpo, but I have to work the next 3 days and I have a hard time spine all the preggos and newborns after....sigh.

Car - sometimes hcg may drop off a little because two started to implant and then it ends up being one. So no need to worry.

Did I mention I really hate my job this week (and every other time I've cycled). I so wish DH had a job because I would just take the est of the week off for mental health reasons...I really am a mess.


----------



## Kelly9

Springy don't be googling! That'll freak you out. 

My clinic doesn't do blood work so no beta for me unless I ask my doc for one, not sure if she'll do it. We'll see. 

Baby, I can see how that would be hard. Its an area I'd love to work in but not until I'm done with having kids, I wouldn't be able to cope. Still praying for you. But remember 10dpo can be to early... did you say if they were hatched or not?


----------



## ewwg12345

Springy your beta is right at the MEDIAN level for a singleton on betabase for 18dpo...so I think you are fine at 19 dpo with that level, give or take a day for implantation. Don't google and don't compare, your situation is yours alone, and I'm sure Wednesday will bring you a nice doubled number to put your mind at ease. x

Baby your job must be rough when you are cycling (not to mention the rest of the time)! You are a stronger woman than me. I hope the next couple days pass quickly and I'll keep praying for good news for you for the end of the week. x

Buster hope they email you soon, that is just silly of them to wait, and quite frankly kind of negligent given your condition! grr.


----------



## Springy

Thanks Emma - I must admit that I am totally freaking and convinced now that this isn't going to stick! I never ever should have googled or gone online looking for things ..... I saw many women who get BFPs on their first beta and then by the second or third the levels are totally dropping. Now granted their first beta's were done about 5 days before mine but it is very hard to stay positive. This worry NEVER ends!!!! Tomorrow will be a huge indicator I think of how things are going along. Going to be a VERY VERY long 24 hours I think.

Buster - really hope they send that out soon to you so that you can stop flying. I agree that your boss is aware but doesn't look good on you and the company should respect that and send your paperwork over ASAP!


----------



## roxane1986

Good luck springy!!! Stay positive it'll be ok!!:)

I have 2 little beans inside of me! The transfer went well!!:) pregnancy test is july 30th!! Cant wait!!:)


----------



## Springy

roxane1986 said:


> Good luck springy!!! Stay positive it'll be ok!!:)
> 
> I have 2 little beans inside of me! The transfer went well!!:) pregnancy test is july 30th!! Cant wait!!:)

GOOD LUCK ROXANE!!! Remember to relax and no stressing during the TWW :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

congrats roxane!

Well I managed to get a beta today but only cause I woke up to some pink when I wiped. Freaked out. Back in to see doc tomorrow hopefully get my results then 2nd beta thursday. Got an early scan booked for the 23 around 5 weeks but there won't be much to see. I'm just praying for doubling betas!


----------



## roxane1986

GL Kelly!! Stay positive!! xo


----------



## Buster1

Roxane Congrats on being PUPO with 2. Now try and sit back and relax and let those embies make themselves at home.

Springy keep up the PMA and I'm sure things will be ok. No more google for you. LOL

Kelly I'm glad you were able to get a beta today, and yay for having an early scan booked.


----------



## marie44

Springy - my beta was 14 dp ER, is that the same as 14dpo? Still, mine was triple the avg so yours sounds just perfect. I was so nervous for the 2nd beta too & dh thought i was crazy. You will feel so much better when you get your results.

Roxanne - enjoy being pupo! 

Kelly- hope everything is ok. Spotting is really common but i understand being nervous.


----------



## ewwg12345

Roxane - Congrats on the transfer and being pupo, enjoy it! Fingers crossed for your test next week.

Springy - I hope you get a great 2nd beta number, hopefully then you can relax a bit. :)

Kelly - I hope the spotting has stopped, glad you are getting your beta. I saw your tests in your journal and they look strong...I think Tulip will be fine! 

Baby - Hope you are doing alright, thinking of you as your test day gets closer!

Buster and Marie, hope all is well!

AFM, the cycle is officially starting...I drop my lupron dose to 10 tonight, and start on patches. I actually will be going in to the clinic for bloodwork pretty frequently (every 3-4days), so maybe that will help the time pass over the next two weeks! So far I haven't felt like I've been doing *anything* this cycle compared to the fresh one. Last night I almost forgot to give myself a shot!!! oops.


----------



## roxane1986

Thx ladies!! Is it normal the day after a 5 dt to have menstrual pain on the lower back?


----------



## Kelly9

Springy saw the beta in your siggy thats great!!!! You going to get a ticker now? 

Ive just been getting the odd bit of tan cm/progesterone discharge since yesterday afternoon and my ic test was darker today so I'm feeling a bit better. Went out and picked up 2 more digis so I have 3 digis and a bunch of ic's left. I think I've spent like 100 bucks on tests through all this! Or close to it :wacko: Peeing on them is fun though. I'll do my next digi at 15 or 16dpo and just use ic's till then. I don't expect a 3+ till tuesday at the earliest anyway. 

Emma yay for doing more stuff! 

baby you around? I hope all is well.


----------



## Springy

My second beta was more than double - actually it was 2.6 times the original one so I am feeling pretty good now!!! Going to relax and enjoy the fact that after 3 years I can finally say I am PREGNANT!!!! 

Kelly - did you hear from your clinic?

Emma - AWESOME news about starting!! FET DO work!!! :thumbup:

Baby :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Nope haven't heard yet but things are back logged due to a fire, I mean it would be nice to know now but honestly won't be able to tell much without the second number


----------



## ewwg12345

2.6 times that is great Springy! Yay! :) :) :) You are my beacon of hope regarding FETs...I hope that Baby and I will have as much success with our FETs as you have had! 

Kelly glad you are feeling more confident and enjoying peeng on things! :) You will feel even better when you get that beta.

Baby I really hope this is it for you...the week is half over!


----------



## roxane1986

Yay springy!!! Congrats!!!:)


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi ladies I commented on here ages ago, i always look on here 2 c how r all getting on,just 2 let u ladies know I'm a fet success 2,just got my bfp this morning, just wanted to give u lovely ladies hope, as I really thought I woz out. Good luck ladies


----------



## ewwg12345

Babyhope that is great! Thanks for coming and letting us know! Welcome back to the tread, and congrats! :) We have the beginnings of one (maybe 2?) FET success stories here on this thread right now with those of us "left over" from April, with me bringing up the rear in August...I am hanging onto every success story I can find! :)

H&H 9 months!

x Emma


----------



## Buster1

That's wonderful news Babyhopes. Congrats on your BFP!!! There has been a lot of good things happening on this thread. I hope this great news continues. Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Kelly9

There have been a ton of bfp's lately, my other thread I follow is taking off to! It's so exciting


----------



## roxane1986

Yes this is wonderfule news congrats!!!!:D
This is all positive and keeping us stress free :) xo


----------



## Kelly9

My beta at 12dpo was 128 which is very good :) Hopefully fingers crossed will have todays tomorrow.


----------



## ewwg12345

Yay Kelly!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh and u/s aug 10th at 7 weeks


----------



## roxane1986

Ladies!! Where can I find a list of abbreviation?? Theres still a few thongs Im not sure!!


----------



## Kelly9

There is one somewhere..... Or you can just ask us. 

If anyone hasn't visited babys journal please do!


----------



## babydrms

roxane1986 said:


> Good luck springy!!! Stay positive it'll be ok!!:)
> 
> I have 2 little beans inside of me! The transfer went well!!:) pregnancy test is july 30th!! Cant wait!!:)


Woohoo!! Sunggle in beans!




ewwg12345 said:


> Roxane - Congrats on the transfer and being pupo, enjoy it! Fingers crossed for your test next week.
> 
> Springy - I hope you get a great 2nd beta number, hopefully then you can relax a bit. :)
> 
> Kelly - I hope the spotting has stopped, glad you are getting your beta. I saw your tests in your journal and they look strong...I think Tulip will be fine!
> 
> Baby - Hope you are doing alright, thinking of you as your test day gets closer!
> 
> Buster and Marie, hope all is well!
> 
> AFM, the cycle is officially starting...I drop my lupron dose to 10 tonight, and start on patches. I actually will be going in to the clinic for bloodwork pretty frequently (every 3-4days), so maybe that will help the time pass over the next two weeks! So far I haven't felt like I've been doing *anything* this cycle compared to the fresh one. Last night I almost forgot to give myself a shot!!! oops.


Yayee - this next part will go fast and you'll be joing the other thread!!!




roxane1986 said:


> Thx ladies!! Is it normal the day after a 5 dt to have menstrual pain on the lower back?


I was VERY crampy after transfers - especially fresh cycles. You can take Tylenol and only put heat on your back - not on the front. 




Kelly9 said:


> Springy saw the beta in your siggy thats great!!!! You going to get a ticker now?
> 
> Ive just been getting the odd bit of tan cm/progesterone discharge since yesterday afternoon and my ic test was darker today so I'm feeling a bit better. Went out and picked up 2 more digis so I have 3 digis and a bunch of ic's left. I think I've spent like 100 bucks on tests through all this! Or close to it :wacko: Peeing on them is fun though. I'll do my next digi at 15 or 16dpo and just use ic's till then. I don't expect a 3+ till tuesday at the earliest anyway.
> 
> Emma yay for doing more stuff!
> 
> baby you around? I hope all is well.


:haha: I am right there with you, atleast $100, but I thought I would send for the rebate (FRER's buy one get one free on three packs), well since I did it last cycle - I can't do it again. Limit one per household - and I bought 4 - 3 packs, lmao. Oh, and I bought a double pack of the digi's! I really don't care - I have been through so much - I deserve to POAS if I want




Kelly9 said:


> Oh and u/s aug 10th at 7 weeks

That isn't that far!! Yayee!!


AFM - for those who didn't make it over to my journal, I got my BFP. I was sure I was out and turns out it wass just a little early for me. :cloud9:


----------



## ewwg12345

Baby I know I already posted on your journal...but I am *so* pleased for you and DH! Enjoy every second, you deserve it.

Roxane hope you are feeling good and that the TWW is flying by for you!

I can't believe the good fortune on this thread...I was telling DH last night, it is pretty amazing that of all the ladies on our March/April/May thread (what would you say from the start, were there maybe 15 of us in all?), here we are, just a few months later and every single one of the group is pregnant (except me, but maybe soon?). Those are amazing statistics, and give me lots of hope. It couldn't have happened to a nicer bunch of ladies, particularly Baby, Springy, and Kelly...I feel like I know you three after hanging around here with you, I've been praying for you every day and I am just so happy for all of you. 

I hope I get to be the caboose on this BFP train! If not I guess I'll catch a different train in the fall! :)


----------



## roxane1986

Yes, it's going by not too bad actually. It really helps to read all the success stories on here. I feel very confident!!! And you will be too!!! good luck with the transfer Aug 6 ;)


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks Roxane! To clarify, I didn't mean to leave you out of the count in my post above...we want you on the BFP train too! :) I was just referring to the ladies that have been hanging around on this thread since March. At any rate I am the caboose, since I am last (can you tell I like the train analogy? lol I am a dork) . Fingers crossed for your beta on the 30th, wow that is just 10 days away!!!!! x


----------



## babydrms

Thank you so much Emma, I can't wait for your BFP to wrap things up!!! It's not long now!!


----------



## roxane1986

After how long is it safe to do a test at home?


----------



## Springy

NOTHING wrong with being the caboose Emma :) And we are here till you are on the BFP train!!!

The support from you ladies has been phenomenal and I honestly don't think I would have mentally made it through the past 4 months without each and everyone of you!!! I also think my marriage would be on shaky ground if I bitched and complained to DH about every little thing!!!

Can't wait till we are all sharing photos of our little ones :happydance:

Roxanne - by 12dpo or 7dp5dt you would get an accurate result on an FRER test. I was never a POAS person and could always hold out till closer to testing date! When is your OTD?


----------



## Springy

Rox - I would wait till at least Mon / Tues of next week if you can. That puts you at 11dpo / 12dpo.


----------



## Mammywannabe

congrats babyhope 
that gives me hope as i will be having a FET in september after a failed ICSI just a few days ago..

thats great news for you
happy and healthy 9 months to ya!


----------



## Kelly9

I got my positive at 8dpo but I was testing trigger out when my lines started getting darker lol. 

Yay baby!!!!! I'd buy a gazillion tests if I were you! We don't have the 3 packs out her just singles or doubles. I still have two digis with conception indicators on them. Waiting a bit longer to see the 3+. I'll be calling doc later today in the hopes that my second beta is in. My ic test line popped up immediately and was strong though soy worries are barely there anymore. 

Emma yay for being the caboose. It will happen for you. 

Rox were you planning On testing early? Howany dpo are you?


----------



## roxane1986

ok, this is why I wanted the abreviation list lol.. I'm not sure what is dpo? days past or post ovulation? I'm on d20 of cycle, had my ER July 12 and ET July 17.. help me figure this out please


----------



## ewwg12345

DPO = days past ovulation...You can count retrieval day as ovulation day (I think!). :)


----------



## Kelly9

So you're 8dpo! I'd wait till mon or tue like springy said give the trigger a chance to fade out so there's no guessing.


----------



## Buster1

Yay Baby!!!! Congrats again. And you POAS as much as you like you've earned that right.

Roxane and Emma I have everything crossed for the both of you. I have not doubts that you both will be on the BFP train sooner rather than later.

To the rest of you lovely ladies out there, this has been a great week for this thread and I just want all the positive news to continue. Take care everyone and have a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## roxane1986

thanks alot ladies!!! I will definitly wait atleast until next week.. maybe wednesday or later .. we'll see!! I'm pretty confident but I just wanna get myself ready when I will go for my beta, cause I'm more scared then curious!!
Have a great weekend everyone!! :) xo


----------



## Springy

Buster - did your email to stop working come through yet?????


----------



## Buster1

Springy said:


> Buster - did your email to stop working come through yet?????

Oh here's the latest on that. You'll get a real kick out of this. They sent me the wrong info in the beginning. They sent me info for Family leave when I needed the info for Short Term Disability. So now I got the right info and was able to get my claim started. Now it takes the insurance company that handles our short term disability up to 10 days to approve the leave as they have to call and get information from my doctors. It's like a never ending saga. I will feel like a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders once this is all over. Between all the emails and phone calls it's really starting to stess me out. I'll be glad when it's all done and I can focus more on my babies.


----------



## Kelly9

I hope it's soon!


----------



## babydrms

Buster - what a saga! :hugs: thinking of you!


----------



## ewwg12345

Buster that is awful, I hope it gets sorted out soon!


----------



## mrsmax

OMG :happydance: Sory I havent been on here for a while - ms was bad last week - but Kelly you got your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: I am so happy for you - your post brought tears to my eyes - I am sure Hannah was looking out for you and Tulip and will continue to do so :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

mrsmax Baby got her's to so save some tears for her! Hers is a truly amazing miracle!


----------



## Mystelle

Hi ladies!
I'm new to this thread, and wondering who else is in the middle of an IVF cycle? I expect to be triggering within the next couple days!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Hi Mystelle, welcome! :) This thread is actually a bit old...it was started back in February of this year with a bunch of ladies prepping for cycles in March and April...most of those ladies got BFPs and are now in their 2nd trimesters! Four of us were unsuccessful that cycle, and three of those ladies have just finished either FETs or fresh cycles with BFPs! Roxane just had her embryo transfer on Tuesday and will be testing next week...I think I am the only one left to cycle, I am doing an FET with my transfer on the 6th of August. You are welcome to join us here, but it can be a bit quiet since most of the ladies have already had successful cycles...you may want to also post on some of the July/August IVF threads on the Assisted Conception boards, you'll get more replies and more support! :) But if you have questions, the ladies on this board are very knowledgable and nice, and many have been through multiple cycles so it can be a good resource as well. Best of luck on your cycle! x Emma


----------



## Kelly9

Well said emma!


----------



## marie44

Babydrms - congrats! I had FX for you with all you've been through.

Mystelle - GL with trigger!

Emma - only a few weeks for you

Buster - how annoying! I also get short term disability but apparently in my company (which has no paid maternity leave) it is only $125/wk.

Springy/kelly - can't wait for more baby updates :)

Mrs.max - hope this ms eases up

AFM - on vacation this week & babies have been kicking like crazy the last few days. Dh felt them for the first time yesterday.


----------



## mrsmax

Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is AMAZING :bunny: How did I miss that bit of news!!!! Off to read baby's journal. Wow, I am loving this thread at the moment. :happydance: :happydance:

Just a few more BFPS to go.


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for kicks! Movement was my favourite. 

Hopefully I'll have a great beta to tell you about tomorrow my ic lines are super dark now then there'll be nothing from till scan on aug 10. I'm going on vacation again on Tuesday till the second of aug to visit a friend so I won't be on here as much but I'll be around.


----------



## Buster1

Mystelle Welcome and good luck with your trigger and retrieval. Please let us know how things go.

Marie Kicks are so cool, I can't believe you are already 20 weeks. When did you start to feel kicks? All I'm feeling right now is lots of gas. LOL

Mrsmax sorry to hear of the return of the ms. Mine has subsided a little bit but likes to rear its ugly head at night for some reason.

Kelly I'm glad to hear those ic's are really dark now. I'm sure your next beta will be great numbers. Have fun on your vacation with your friend.

Baby how are you and your bean doing? I'm still smiling from your BFP.

Roxane how are you holding up in the tww? Hopefully it will go by quick for you.

Springy hope you and your bean are doing well.

Emma August 6th will be here before you know it and you know I have everything crossed for you.

AFM just relaxing this weekend before I have to start dealing with all the short term disability crap on Monday. Mostly I just have to get my medical realease forms to the doctors so that the insurance company can talk to them to get the information they need to process the claim. I'll be so glad when that's all over and I get my life back. LOL Other than that the twins seem to be doing well and must be growing as I can really see a belly forming now. I have my next ob appointment on Friday and I look forward to that as I do have a few questions for her and I always look forward to hearing the heart beat. Anyway I hope you lovely ladies enjoy the rest of your weekend and I'll speak with everyone soon.


----------



## Kelly9

Have fun at your appointment buster and hopefully the work stuff won't be as bad as you think.

Ladies I can barely keep my eyes open these days. No ms yet though yay! 

Rox have you decided when you're going to test?


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh Im pretty sure Ill wait until saturday!! My beta is next monday but the test will just prepare me mentally!! xo


----------



## roxane1986

The tww is going by not too bad! Starting to feel very anxious to know though! I am exhausted these days, my legs are super tired, I have menstrual pains on and off, my bbs are very sore... So I cant wait to know if these symptomes are for real or if its just the meds playing with my head! Dh doesnt want me to test bzfore the beta but im just so scared to get a negative cause i wont know what to do so if i do it saturday it will give me a chance saturday and sunday to deal with this if its a bad news!!! Arghhh i dunno!!! I just hope it worked!!


----------



## babydrms

Mystelle - Hi good luck with your trigger/retrieval, your in the home stretch!

Emma - how's it going now? Are you starting to feel estrogenized?? I always like how I feel when I have higher estrogen levels - so I always looked forward to the replacement part when on Lupron. 

Buster - hope tomorrow doesn't end up being too bad! Soon all the gas bubbles you feel will feel like actual movements! I bet the appointments are so amazing to hear the LO's!

Marie - Thanks so much, I think we just felt so defeated with this cycle before it even started that we honostly could not have been more surprised. So amazing the babies are moving so well for you, and to have DH feel you must be on :cloud9: Enjoy the vacay - where are you headed this week?

Springy - how did your new designer maternity jeans end up fitting/feeling?

Kelly - yes, I'm exhausted but I still am have issues with insomnia :wacko: Hope you have another great vacation - envious of all your traveling! Maybe you won't have ms this time, I know I get some moms that every single one of their kids caused different/changes in symptoms. 

Mrs.max - Thank you too - It really has been an incredible week...from so low to so high! Have you had any relief from the morning sickness? Such a drag - raining on your happy parade!

Roxane - glad the tww is treating you good. I am the type that needed to know, I just couldn't wait for the phone call from the nurse. Same as you, need time to process. Your symptoms sounds promising!! I have everythign crossed for you!


AFM - I'm alright, VERY excited for tomorrow and what the beta comes in at. I just don't see how it can be less than 50 and still be viable if it was 25 (because it turned a digi positive) on Thursday. In my head that something between 50-100 would be great news...


----------



## Kelly9

Rox those symptoms are exactly what I had, can't believe you'll wait till sat though! I'd be testing at 12dpo lol. 

Baby I can't wait for your beta either, how many dpo will you be tomorrow? I should hopefully get my results from my 14dpo test tomorrow to or at least I'm hoping I will.


----------



## Mystelle

Thanks gals, I know you are all way ahead of me. I'm excited though! I am back to the clinic again tomorrow for another follow-up.. down to the wire now! I have 8 eggs, 2 which are close enough in size to be retrievable, but Drs are hoping to get a few more, so seems i'll be stimming for a couple more days anyway.

Thanks for all your support!


----------



## babydrms

Kelly9 said:


> Rox those symptoms are exactly what I had, can't believe you'll wait till sat though! I'd be testing at 12dpo lol.
> 
> Baby I can't wait for your beta either, how many dpo will you be tomorrow? I should hopefully get my results from my 14dpo test tomorrow to or at least I'm hoping I will.


My beta will be 15 dpo, which they like because it is considered first day of a missed period by them. Do you think my number I am hoping for is appropriate? I hope they do call you tomorrow, I guess that is one good thing about our clinic is the nurses will stay until 7 pm if they have to to make sure everyone gets results. 




Mystelle said:


> Thanks gals, I know you are all way ahead of me. I'm excited though! I am back to the clinic again tomorrow for another follow-up.. down to the wire now! I have 8 eggs, 2 which are close enough in size to be retrievable, but Drs are hoping to get a few more, so seems i'll be stimming for a couple more days anyway.
> 
> Thanks for all your support!

I had plenty of slow days before thongs caught up - hang in there! Also, the first page of ly journal I map out my cycles day my day with follie size and meds, feel free to compare. I was a slow responder but had plenty the end.


----------



## roxane1986

I know, I'd want to test before but I'm scared!!!! And DH doesnt want me too!! :S We'll see it's starting to bug me more now!!


----------



## Springy

Babydrms - jeans were perfect! Now just need to make it through the HB scan and then through till September before I can really bust them out! I'm just so worried we will go next week and have no HB or something devastating like that.

Need to keep myself busy this week or I'll go insane!


----------



## roxane1986

arghhh!!! I feel wierd today.. I've been having big symptomes pretty much since ET but today, I feel great which is not necessarily good I think!!! OMG I dont know what to think.. I might test before Saturday if I keep stressing like that.. 
When you girls had symptomes, was it all the time or like on and off, was there days that you didn't really feel any symptomes? I'm scared!!


----------



## Buster1

I didn't get any symptoms until I was 9 weeks. Try not to go by symptoms there are some women who go through their entire pregnancy with no symptoms at all. Hang in there Roxane.


----------



## ewwg12345

Baby - hope you get a great beta result today!

Kelly - hope your follow-up beta number is nice and high...with all your dark tests I think you should get a good number!

Springy - that is so funny about your jeans! Glad you like them, you'll need them in no time. Thinking of all three of you as your scans approach.

Mystelle - hope you get to trigger soon! I had some eggs that were slow to develop and thought I'd only get like 10, but I ended up with 20...sometimes an extra day or two of stims makes all the difference! Keep us updated.

Roxane - your official test date (OTD) seems sooooo far! My clinic does it on 14 dpo, so after transfer you only have to wait a week and 2 days. I think I'd be tempted to test if I had to wait that long, but then again I never tested before my official beta because I was too scared....! Don't worry about symptoms, this early I think more people don't get them than do.

Buster - I can't believe you are 16 weeks already! I bet you are loving having a real bump now! :) I hope all your admin stuff is handled shortly and you can relax a bit.

Marie - how are you?

Mrsmax - sorry you are still dealing with MS, but hopefully it should go away soon...

AFM, had my second monitoring appointment today, nurse says everything looks good hormone-wise. I have another one on Friday, then my lining check on the 1st. I hope everything is fine with my lining and there aren't any delays! Baby, I don't think I get a lift from the estrogen like you do...I have mainly felt blah, almost like feeling nothing at all...until something annoys me, and then I get a bit snappy! My poor DH has been on the receiving end of that a couple of times...I am pretty sure it is hormone related, as it is usually about something totally stupid, and I don't normally get snappy! I am also freaking out because DH is leaving for 4 nights the day of my transfer, so I'll be all alone with my PIO shots. Any tips on administering these to yourself???? I'm terrified, I hate PIO. grr.

Happy Monday! x


----------



## Springy

Roxane - I'm now almost 6 weeks and have no symptoms except random boob pain that comes and goes on its own. And for that I blame the 600 mg a day progesterone I am still on!!! I am not tired, I am not nauseous nothing....feel pretty normal. 

Buster is the perfect example of no symptoms - and she's having TWINS!!!

Emma - so glad you're getting things started, sorry I can't help with PIO though as I am on suppositories. I think babydrms is on it and if you pop into my journal both BlueStorm and Husky are on PIO and both are self administering so they should be able to help you.

Buster and the other ladies who are further along - I think we need some bump photos!!!!


----------



## roxane1986

thanks alot ladies for the encouragment!!! I know it's still 1 week away and my transfer was last tuesday so a week tomorrow!! I'm starting to feel the tww alot more now!! The only reason I want to test before my beta is because I'm worried to hear the news from the nurse. How do they tell you this? They call you?! I'll be at work!! If it wasnt for that, I'd wait at home for the call!! If I could take the day off I would but I'm so busy at work I don;t want to be a day behind and have more stress!! 

Ewwg, the PIO, is that the trigger shot? I did it myself. It was the same as puregon except more sensitive and burning sensation. But try to relax it'll be fine!! ;)


----------



## Springy

Rox - that's why I tested before my beta .... I didn't want to just get the call at work! So if your beta is a Tuesday you could test on a Monday.

And FYI not sure WHY I just noticed this now but you're in Ontario! What clinic are you with?


----------



## roxane1986

I just updated my profile that's why ;)
I'm at the Ottawa fertility clinic!! You're in Toronto?
I'll still wait until Saturday morning to test I think, so I can be at home and have the rest of the weekend to deal with this if ever it's a bad news!! Hope it wont be!!!!!


----------



## Springy

Yep I'm in Toronto and with Hannam Fertility Clinic. My friend is with OFC. She had a chemical pregnancy with her IVF but they are dealing with very severe male factor issues. She is actually transferring to a clinic in Toronto / Mississauga for her next IVF cycle so that they can do an experimental treatment to try and get higher fertilization. She had 15 mature eggs and only one fertilized!!


----------



## roxane1986

oh wow!! We had 9 mature eggs and 8 fertilized but when we got there on day 5 for the transfer, there was only 1 good quality embryo left and 2 of poorer quality. so We put back two but the other one was not good enough to freeze :S We were really surprised. We thought we still had atleast 5.

I have 2 friends who went to OFC and both had successful pregnancies on their first cycle, one with twins and one with a single pregnancy. So that's encouraging.


----------



## roxane1986

what is the success rate at your clinic springy?


----------



## Springy

Close to 70% for women under the age of 35.

I was originally NOT with this clinic. I started out at a clinic in Mississauga but when it came time to moving to IVF I wanted to go where the success rates were the highest in Toronto and that is with Hannam Fertility. Now what comes along with that success rate increase is a significant increase in cost. My fresh cycle was $11,000 + drugs. And my FET cycle was $2175 + drugs ... so I have paid more but in my mind it has been worth EVERY penny! I absolutely LOVE the staff at my clinic. The personal attention is amazing - emails responded to directly from the doctor within 30 minutes of sending them. I had a specific nurse who was responsible for all of my calls everyday and they have only 2 blood work women and 2 ultrasound technicians so everyone gets to know you personally. I wouldn't have changed a SINGLE thing about my experience.


----------



## roxane1986

wow 70% is very good!! Our's is 57% so it's pretty much a 50-50% chance!! 

I just hope it works!!


----------



## Kelly9

Rox I'm going to be a pee on a stick pusher and say TEST!!!!!!!! 

Baby I'd think anything 50 and over would be good but don't be surprised if it's over or around 200. 

I just got my second beta back first one was 128 second one was 263 so doubled nicely. Still don't think it's twins though I got a pregnant 3+ at 4+4 today on my digi, don't know if I would have gotten it early as I was trying to wait till I had a chance of it showing but honestly didn't expect it today. 

Springy I didn't realize your jeans were mat pants :dohh:

I've had ms today, still lingering, I am exhausted a lot of the time, the odd time my boobs hurt but not all the time, what else? Eyes went funny for a day or two.


----------



## Springy

Yep my jeans are maternity jeans :) Tried them on this weekend and they FIT like a GLOVE!!! I'm going to take them to be hemmed next week after the u/s. I figure with the heat we're having I won't need them anytime soon anyway!

Yep its something like 68.9% so very high ... 

Kelly9 - very strong beta, how many DPO are you now? I am thinking one strong bean like mine :)


----------



## ewwg12345

Yay for a great beta Kelly! x


----------



## Kelly9

That second one was taken at 14dpo, today I am 18dpo. I'm also thinking 1.


----------



## Springy

Well I was 18 dpo and mine was 456 ... now I am freaking that there MIGHT be two in there!!!!!!!!

Nevermind .... that was stupid of me I was thinking your second one was today at 18dpo! Blonde moment!


----------



## Kelly9

haha I was like huh? Mine at 18dpo would be about 1100 which would scare me if I had two embies put back lol!


----------



## roxane1986

Good beta Kelly!!! :) 

So when should I test? My ER was July 12 and my ET was July 17? To be safe, I don't want to test too early and have a false negative!!


----------



## Kelly9

You're 11dpo..... I say NOW hahaha or tomorrow morning lol just use a reliable test.


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh I'd use First response!! but tomorrow morning is not too early?? Is there chances it's too early?


----------



## Kelly9

12dpo should be reliable i think 98% of frers are right by 12dpo but there have been people who got a positive after. I got my positive at 8dpo which is insanely early. I just think you're having some good symptoms but if you don't think you can handle the results then don't do it, I'd hate for you to get all worked up.


----------



## roxane1986

alright, I'll see but since DH doesn't want me to test at all I might wait a little more!! But I will let you know when I do :)

thanks!! xo


----------



## Springy

If you can hold out till the weekend then you can do it closer to beta which makes DH happy but also gives you time to process the result before your beta on Tuesday.


----------



## babydrms

Springy said:


> Babydrms - jeans were perfect! Now just need to make it through the HB scan and then through till September before I can really bust them out! I'm just so worried we will go next week and have no HB or something devastating like that.
> 
> Need to keep myself busy this week or I'll go insane!

Your have such strong betas, that little one is there for the long haul!

This heat is going to make things easier because my summer clothes are all flowy and loose!!




roxane1986 said:


> arghhh!!! I feel wierd today.. I've been having big symptomes pretty much since ET but today, I feel great which is not necessarily good I think!!! OMG I dont know what to think.. I might test before Saturday if I keep stressing like that..
> When you girls had symptomes, was it all the time or like on and off, was there days that you didn't really feel any symptomes? I'm scared!!


I felt crappy after all my fresh transfers - just so much drugs. You may be feeling a bit better as some of those are working themselves out. 




ewwg12345 said:


> AFM, had my second monitoring appointment today, nurse says everything looks good hormone-wise. I have another one on Friday, then my lining check on the 1st. I hope everything is fine with my lining and there aren't any delays! Baby, I don't think I get a lift from the estrogen like you do...I have mainly felt blah, almost like feeling nothing at all...until something annoys me, and then I get a bit snappy! My poor DH has been on the receiving end of that a couple of times...I am pretty sure it is hormone related, as it is usually about something totally stupid, and I don't normally get snappy! I am also freaking out because DH is leaving for 4 nights the day of my transfer, so I'll be all alone with my PIO shots. Any tips on administering these to yourself???? I'm terrified, I hate PIO. grr.
> 
> Happy Monday! x

Lol, sorry your a little snappy - atleast you know why! Glad your check went well! I saw on Springy's journal you got excellent advice on how to give yourself those injections. You'll be a pro after one for sure!




Kelly9 said:


> Rox I'm going to be a pee on a stick pusher and say TEST!!!!!!!!
> 
> Baby I'd think anything 50 and over would be good but don't be surprised if it's over or around 200.
> 
> I just got my second beta back first one was 128 second one was 263 so doubled nicely. Still don't think it's twins though I got a pregnant 3+ at 4+4 today on my digi, don't know if I would have gotten it early as I was trying to wait till I had a chance of it showing but honestly didn't expect it today.
> 
> Springy I didn't realize your jeans were mat pants :dohh:
> 
> I've had ms today, still lingering, I am exhausted a lot of the time, the odd time my boobs hurt but not all the time, what else? Eyes went funny for a day or two.


You are definitely a fan of POAS, makes me laugh! Sorry about the MS.




roxane1986 said:


> Good beta Kelly!!! :)
> 
> So when should I test? My ER was July 12 and my ET was July 17? To be safe, I don't want to test too early and have a false negative!!


I think anytime will be ok, should be accurate. 




Springy said:


> If you can hold out till the weekend then you can do it closer to beta which makes DH happy but also gives you time to process the result before your beta on Tuesday.

^^^^Agree. Seems like a good compromise.


----------



## Kelly9

I think anyone who goes through what we do to get pregnant should be a slap happy poas fanatic! Though I admit the thrill is wearing off now that I got the 3+, got a few ic's left and my last digi I'm going to bring to my friends house in bc cause I know she'll get a kick out of seeing the lines lol. She wants another baby so badly but they're waiting.


----------



## Buster1

Great betas Kelly. Tulip is doing quite nicely in there. Sorry about the Morning Sickness, mine has turned into Night sickness. LOL

Roxane I would try and hold out on the testing til the weekend, but I was always a late tester. LOL You do what feels right to you and I look forward to see the letters BFP in your post after you test. Good Luck hun.

Emma I'm sure you'll do fine giving yourself the PIO shots. I use to have to do my own as well. Don't worry after your first shot you'll be a pro.

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well. Speak with you all soon.


----------



## Kelly9

I can't believe we're waiting on the results of only 2 more gals in here! Thats crazy to think about!


----------



## roxane1986

But ladies im really getting worried!! Is it normalthat my bbs were hurting like crazy and I had those odd pinching inside and now nothing since yesterday??:(


----------



## Springy

Roxane - YES .... My boobs were really sore now they aren't then they will randomly hurt in the evenings some nights and then nothing for a few days. I talked to my nurse yesterday and I said "is it normal that I am feeling nothing?!" and her reply was "totally normal to feel nothing and have no symptoms, you're one of the lucky ones!" 

Buster also felt NOTHING till 9 weeks .... I know it is hard not to think the worst but honestly before I POAS I felt NOTHING even now I hardly feel anything and I had strong beta's. Every person is different and every pregnancy is different. Was just chatting with one of my coworkers and she told me with her first she felt nothing till she was 20 weeks, with her second she was puking from minute one!


----------



## roxane1986

Thank you sooo much Springy!!!! I'm starting to freak out too much now!! the first week went by really good but this week omg, my head keeps thinking and I don't like that it's driving me nuts!! 

It's just cause I had the biggest symptomes since the transfer and all of a sudden nothing, I kinda liked having the symptomes it made me relaxe you know!! 

I hope I'm like you guys and maybe those symptomes were just the meds and now hopefully the babies are settled in and I don't feel a thing! 

Thanks again xo


----------



## ewwg12345

Roxane, Springy is right...it comes and goes, a change from one day to the next does not mean something is wrong, though we all understand the worry, we've all been there! :) Anything you feel this early is often just from the progesterone. Lots of ladies feel twinges the week after transfer and then nothing, which could be implantation, or could be your body recovering from retrieval and everything it has been through. It is enough to drive you crazy, which is why a lot of people feel the need to test and put their mind at ease...Sit tight, and you'll be testing soon enough! Keeping everything crossed, and hope these next days go quick for you! x emma


----------



## roxane1986

Thank you so much Ewwg!!! This is reassuring!! I will try to calm down now!! :)


----------



## roxane1986

I spoke too fast, mentrual pains are back, really intense!!! feels like I wil have my periodes anytime :S


----------



## ewwg12345

Rox that can be a symptom too, I have felt like that every time I've been pregnant. 

Ladies, just to pass the time as I wait for transfer, what sort of diet/lifestyle changes did you make prior to your transfers? I am doing accupuncture once a week, will do before and after transfer on the 6th. I was doing herbs too but had to stop those once I started lupron. My accupuncturist has told me to focus on meats and leafy greens with nuts and dried fruits as a snack, no cold foods (drink tea or room temp water, no salads, only cooked food etc; I must admit I only follow this sometimes--in the summer you have to eat ice cream or a salad sometimes, I am sorry!). She also has me keeping my feet covered or heated. I am down to one cup of coffee in the morning, and will switch to decaf starting next Wedndesday. I have cut down on alcohol, but still have a beer or glass of wine from time to time (because it is summer!), and will cut that out as well starting next Wednesday. I'll be doing the pineapple core thing starting on transfer day. My RE doesn't do supplements, apart from a fancy prenatal; I cut out supplements once I started meds, though I still take royal jelly for energy and raspberry leaf tea for my lining. What did you ladies do, anything crazy? 

One nice thing about IVF, no more shoulder stands after BD to make sure the swimmers stay in...talk about a mood killer! ;)


----------



## roxane1986

Thx Ewwg!!! 

I had quit alcohol as soon as I started the meds and I was simply eating well, alot of veggies, fruits.. I take the Pregvit5 for prenatal. I don't eat anymore sushi and I cook my eggs well done. 

What's that thing about keeping your feet heated and covered? My feet are always frozen at work since I'm in A/C. Should I wear socks and shoes? And why no salads? I've never heard of these things!!
How about steaks, are we suppose to eat those well done?
What else should I know? I guess I don't know all about the diet?!


----------



## ewwg12345

Rox, the "no cold" stuff is based on chinese medicine, my accupuncturist says I have a cold uterus, so I am supposed to try to warm up my qi or something. That suggestion is specific to me based on my BBT temps being on the low side over several cycles and my hormone levels being low. I have no idea if it works or not, but I am trying it, along with the accupuncture. 

Plenty of ladies eat salads and cold things with no problems, so don't feel a need to change your ways! This is different than not eating undercooked/raw meat/fish or unpasturized cheese, which is to prevent bacterial infection in preggo ladies.


----------



## roxane1986

ok thx Ewwg, I was getting worried I was doing things wrong!! 

But for the steak, are we suppose to cook it well done? or is medium ok? Do you know?


----------



## ewwg12345

I think medium is fine; here is a link to cooking temps suggested to prevent listeria, it says medium well (160 F) is ok for beef.

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/listeria.html


----------



## Kelly9

I didn't change anything besides the usual like dot drink not that I Berber did anyway. Other then that I'm a decently healthy person. I did try not to stress and get more sleep but that didn't work. 

Rox you can always test...... Just saying. 12dpo is a good time. (but don't let me pressure you)


----------



## roxane1986

Kelly9 said:


> I didn't change anything besides the usual like dot drink not that I Berber did anyway. Other then that I'm a decently healthy person. I did try not to stress and get more sleep but that didn't work.
> 
> Rox you can always test...... Just saying. 12dpo is a good time. (but don't let me pressure you)


haha!! I know Kelly, but I will test Saturday cause even if I do a test in the morning before work and if ever its a bfn well I will not feel like going to work at all!! That is the ONLY reason why I'm waiting cause I cannot wait to test!!


----------



## Springy

I didn't really change anything other than after transfer cut out all alcohol and switched to decaf coffee. Didn't change anything in my diet didn't wear socks just went about my days as normal. I still am! Except my coffee now is not appealing in the mornings so I am drinking decaf passion tea from starbucks when I get to my desk .... my wallet is liking my lack of starbucks trips too!


----------



## babydrms

ewwg12345 said:


> Rox that can be a symptom too, I have felt like that every time I've been pregnant.
> 
> Ladies, just to pass the time as I wait for transfer, what sort of diet/lifestyle changes did you make prior to your transfers? I am doing accupuncture once a week, will do before and after transfer on the 6th. I was doing herbs too but had to stop those once I started lupron. My accupuncturist has told me to focus on meats and leafy greens with nuts and dried fruits as a snack, no cold foods (drink tea or room temp water, no salads, only cooked food etc; I must admit I only follow this sometimes--in the summer you have to eat ice cream or a salad sometimes, I am sorry!). She also has me keeping my feet covered or heated. I am down to one cup of coffee in the morning, and will switch to decaf starting next Wedndesday. I have cut down on alcohol, but still have a beer or glass of wine from time to time (because it is summer!), and will cut that out as well starting next Wednesday. I'll be doing the pineapple core thing starting on transfer day. My RE doesn't do supplements, apart from a fancy prenatal; I cut out supplements once I started meds, though I still take royal jelly for energy and raspberry leaf tea for my lining. What did you ladies do, anything crazy?
> 
> One nice thing about IVF, no more shoulder stands after BD to make sure the swimmers stay in...talk about a mood killer! ;)

Ok, first off I want to tell you that red raspberry leaf tea can cause uterine contractions and I wouldn't have it after transfer - want that to stay nice and quiet. I used Jade Moon Phase 4 (TCM herbal tincture) following this transfer - and I was not taking it anymore until I found out my progesterone is low, then started it again as it is suppose to support progesterone functionality and implantation. This was the first cycle I used this tincture (from my acupunturist - who specializes in infertility :thumbup:) I ate a little bit of pineapple core, but I am so pineappled out. I actaully cut out some of my other supplements for this time to try and streamline what I take (no CoQ10, Vit C, Iosynotil (sp?), Magnesium) and I also started a different form of folic acid called Metanx, prescribed by the immunologist. Coffee and what not I have only had the occasional 'real thing' but do some decaf and half caf, but I have quickly lost my taste for coffee and a lot of things for that fact. Who knows if any of it made a difference - there were so many changes this time, we will never really know.


----------



## roxane1986

yes same here, I was never a big coffee drinker but I have a starbucks at the first level at my job so every afternoon I use to go get a latte which has just as much coffee in it so I stopped that as well. 

And I eat prunes for snacks to prevent constipation.


----------



## Springy

Ambre - have you stopped taking all your supplements now? That was made very clear to me when they called with my first beta that ALL supplements were to be stopped with the exception of a multivitamin and 1mg folic acid daily. CoQ10 etc. everything else DONE upon positive pregnancy test.


----------



## babydrms

Hmmm...no, they never said. I actually stopped them all on my own with transfer. Only taking Calcium, Vit D, Prenatal, Metanx, they want me to continue Claritan, pepcid, prednisone, etc. Oh, and I take propanolol and protonix...I think these are all ok? Oh and colace - and actually today I took some Miralax, because nothing is moving and my beely is distended, so uncomfortable. Hope that means my progesterone is up!


----------



## babydrms

Anyone else super-bloated? my belly looks/feels like I just had an ER!


----------



## roxane1986

I was very bloated for a whole week after ER and had a very hard bump until just a few days ago, saturday it went down.


----------



## Springy

I get bloated after I eat .... Today I have had 2 slices of weight watchers bread with peanut butter and a banana. Then for lunch I had some rice and a small piece of chicken breast and a greek yogurt. My stomach is beyond distended and looks like I am 5 months pregnant! Should NOT look this way given what I have eaten. And I am not getting hungry at all any more ... I am forcing myself to have breakfast and lunch because I know I should be eating.


----------



## babydrms

Springy said:


> I get bloated after I eat .... Today I have had 2 slices of weight watchers bread with peanut butter and a banana. Then for lunch I had some rice and a small piece of chicken breast and a greek yogurt. My stomach is beyond distended and looks like I am 5 months pregnant! Should NOT look this way given what I have eaten. And I am not getting hungry at all any more ... I am forcing myself to have breakfast and lunch because I know I should be eating.

OMG, your so good! All I have gotten down today is Saltines,water and some tea! I was nauseous again this am, but still assuming from stress.


----------



## babydrms

Oh, and so glad I'm not the only one crazy bloated!


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks all! Baby thanks for the warning about the raspberry tea...I only drink it until ovulation normally...I'm hoping it will make my lining nice and thick, if all looks good at my scan on Wednesday I'll stop drinking it at that point. I am also going to ask my acupuncturist about the Jade Moon tea since my progesterone has been low since the last IVF/MC (and probably before, given my low BBTs in the luteal phase).

Sorry for all of your stomach woes Baby/Springy/Rox! I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## babydrms

ewwg12345 said:


> Thanks all! Baby thanks for the warning about the raspberry tea...I only drink it until ovulation normally...I'm hoping it will make my lining nice and thick, if all looks good at my scan on Wednesday I'll stop drinking it at that point. I am also going to ask my acupuncturist about the Jade Moon tea since my progesterone has been low since the last IVF/MC (and probably before, given my low BBTs in the luteal phase).
> 
> Sorry for all of your stomach woes Baby/Springy/Rox! I hope you are feeling better soon.

It's actually a tincture you put in water and drink. Tastes terrible, you can find it online too.


----------



## Kelly9

I was really bloated after I got my positive but likely it's cause HCG was aggravating ovaries since mine was a fresh. It's going down though I still have a pouch. 

I think I was suppose to stop my baby aspirin upon a positive test, was anyone else told that? Cause I haven't yet but I only have one more in the bottle so wasn't planning on buying more.


----------



## babydrms

I don't know about the baby aspirin, I will stay on it until delivery. Sorry.


----------



## Springy

I wasn't on baby aspirin so I'm not able to help you with that one Tiff!


----------



## Kelly9

Boo! I am pretty sure they said to just continue on with the endometrin and esterase, last time they kept me on the aspirin till about 5 weeks but they thought I had a clot.


----------



## roxane1986

Hi Ladies,

How is everybody feeling these days?! 

I still havnt tested yet, alot more tempted to do so but is it still accurate to test at night?


----------



## Springy

Kelly9 said:


> Boo! I am pretty sure they said to just continue on with the endometrin and esterase, last time they kept me on the aspirin till about 5 weeks but they thought I had a clot.

Im still on the estrace and prometrium. Left me on all of it since it was a frozen cycle .... maybe after the u/s next week they will decide to take me off some of it, who knows! OMG is it Wednesday of next week yet!!?!?!??! I am going INSANE waiting .... I just want a little window to my uterus so I can see that everything is going along as planned. I am freaking out because I feel totally normal, which I know isn't an indicator of anything bad, but just would like some reassurance! Did POAS again last night and the test line popped up before the control and its as dark as the control so at least that helps me rest a bit easy!!


----------



## babydrms

roxane1986 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> How is everybody feeling these days?!
> 
> I still havnt tested yet, alot more tempted to do so but is it still accurate to test at night?

I think as long as your enough days post OV, I know when I was 10dpo I got a positive test in the evening - infact, my tests were almost always darker in the evening :shrug:


----------



## roxane1986

babydrms said:


> roxane1986 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> How is everybody feeling these days?!
> 
> I still havnt tested yet, alot more tempted to do so but is it still accurate to test at night?
> 
> I think as long as your enough days post OV, I know when I was 10dpo I got a positive test in the evening - infact, my tests were almost always darker in the evening :shrug:Click to expand...

ok perfect thank you, I take I will take my courage tonight and test!!! But I do drink about 2-3L of water a day.. that shouldnt affect it?? Im 13dpo I think!


----------



## Springy

My first positive was 14dpo in the evening with not concentrated urine.


----------



## roxane1986

babydrms said:


> roxane1986 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> How is everybody feeling these days?!
> 
> I still havnt tested yet, alot more tempted to do so but is it still accurate to test at night?
> 
> I think as long as your enough days post OV, I know when I was 10dpo I got a positive test in the evening - infact, my tests were almost always darker in the evening :shrug:Click to expand...




Springy said:


> My first positive was 14dpo in the evening with not concentrated urine.


Ok, were your lines dark enough? Should I wait for Saturday?


----------



## Springy

In the evening at 14dpo my line was very visible and no doubt a :bfp:


----------



## roxane1986

Did you drink alot during the day? Does that matter? I'll try to stop drinking too much this afternoon..


----------



## roxane1986

Am I 14 or 13dpo.. My ER was July 12! ET July 17.. so exactly 1 week ago


----------



## babydrms

Your 13 dpo.


----------



## Kelly9

I was getting awesome positive at 8dpo in the evening Rox, I'm sure it would be fine to test.... now I'm all excited and will have to keep checking the thread!


----------



## roxane1986

Kelly9 said:


> I was getting awesome positive at 8dpo in the evening Rox, I'm sure it would be fine to test.... now I'm all excited and will have to keep checking the thread!

I'm getting nervous!!!!! I feeel confident that I'm scared!! :S


----------



## Kelly9

Just do it, it's not going to go away till you do it lol. I'm rooting for ya!


----------



## roxane1986

ok I willl!!! I'll post the results tonight!!!!! OMG!!!!


----------



## marie44

Rox - GL testing! All of your symptoms sound promising. The menstrual cramp feeling is a great indicator for pregnancy. I was convinced AF was coming but never did. Hope this is your month!

Emma - let me know if you need any advice on injecting yourself with pio. I did it myself for about 2 months.

Baby/springy/kelly - great beta #'s!

AFM - on vacation at bethany beach, de for a few more days looking very pregnant & trying to get used to the staring. I guess that's all part of this. I'm up 15 pounds which i guess is good for this stage with twins.


----------



## roxane1986

Thx Marie!!! And Congrats on your BFP with 2 twin girls!!! :) This is awesome!!! Enjoy your vacations!! xo


----------



## ewwg12345

Good luck testing Rox, looking forward to your results!

Thanks Marie...I've gotten some great advice from various ladies on here but I'd love to hear your technique too! :) I don't start PIO until next Wednesday, I should probably just quit thinking about it until then. PIO is my least favorite thing about all of this stuff, but I'd inject it all 9 months if it meant I could finally get a take-home baby!


----------



## Springy

ewwg12345 said:


> Good luck testing Rox, looking forward to your results!
> 
> Thanks Marie...I've gotten some great advice from various ladies on here but I'd love to hear your technique too! :) I don't start PIO until next Wednesday, I should probably just quit thinking about it until then. PIO is my least favorite thing about all of this stuff, but I'd inject it all 9 months if it meant I could finally get a take-home baby!

Emma you're getting SO close! I can't wait for your transfer :happydance:

Marie - hope you're enjoying your vacation! I'm jealous of the beach :cry: And :wohoo: for team :pink: all the way!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Rox good luck can't wait for the results!


----------



## roxane1986

Ladies!!!!! I got my BFP!!!!!!!!!! Omg!!!!!!! DH will be here any minute!!!! Cant wait to tell him, I jist wanna call him but i need to show him in person!!!
Its a faint line but its there for sure!!!!!:)
Im so excited!!!!!


----------



## Springy

Congratulations Rox!! Told you no symptoms means nothing :)

Post a picture of your test for us to see!!


----------



## roxane1986

Thx :)
where do i go to post a pic?


----------



## Springy

Click on the "Post a reply" not "quick reply" and you will see a paperclip icon in the toolbar which allows you to attach a photo.


----------



## ewwg12345

Congrats Rox that is great! Aren't you glad you tested now? :)


----------



## babydrms

marie44 said:


> AFM - on vacation at bethany beach, de for a few more days looking very pregnant & trying to get used to the staring. I guess that's all part of this. I'm up 15 pounds which i guess is good for this stage with twins.


I think you are doing great as far as weight gain! I am super jealous of your beach vacation. Oddly, with all our travels, we have never really seen any U.S. beaches. 




roxane1986 said:


> Ladies!!!!! I got my BFP!!!!!!!!!! Omg!!!!!!! DH will be here any minute!!!! Cant wait to tell him, I jist wanna call him but i need to show him in person!!!
> Its a faint line but its there for sure!!!!!:)
> Im so excited!!!!!

:happydance: Congratulations! A H&H 9 months to you!!


----------



## Buster1

Yay!!!! Another BFP on here. Congrats Roxane, I'm so happy for you. I know you and dh must be over the moon.

Emma I would stop thinking about the PIO shots for now. The more I thought about my shots the more nervous I would get. I'm sure you'll do fine. Your time is coming Emma and it won't be long now.

Marie enjoy your vacation. I'm not going to lie I'm a little jealous of you right now. LOL Maybe I can get dh to take me on a little vacation sometime in September.

Baby, Springy, and Kelly how are you and those little beans doing? Hope they are treating their Mommies well.

MrsMax hope that ms is leaving you or at least isn't as bad as it has been.

AFM the last couple of days I have had horrible and painful gas. Not to mention that my constipation has come back. MS is a little better but still around, and if I walk or stand to long I get pains in my pelvic bone. I'm so glad that I get to see my ob on Friday because I have a lot of questions for her and I'm hoping that she can give me some tips and tricks that will help me feel better. Take care ladies and will speak with you all soon.


----------



## Kelly9

Yay ROX!!!!! I knew it! Please post a pic! 

I'm eating lots on vacation, have a bump but it's from the ivf likely won't get rid of it before I start to show. Been pregnant so many times in the last 2 years that my uterus is likely lazy and floppy lol!


----------



## roxane1986

here is the best stick I have ever seen in my life!!! :) 

thanks everybody!!! Im still on cloud 9!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







rox.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi girls! Joining you here...

Kelly9, from what I've heard, it's ok to continue the baby aspirin throughout pregnancy. 

Baby, my acupuncturist also gave me the jade moon phase 4, but its in pill form. I haven't used it yet, too wary, but maybe I will after transfer.


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow Roxane, Congrats!


----------



## ewwg12345

Buster, I am sorry you are not feeling well...I hope you can get some answers at your appointment on Friday that put your mind at ease. You are moving right along! :)

How are the preggo ladies (basically everyone!) doing today? 

Hi Daisy, welcome! It will be nice to have another cycling lady on this board, as everyone else now has BFPs! :) Hopefully we can join them by the end of August. 

What is your schedule? I've seen you on the other ladies' journals, and I gather you have an FET coming up in August, but I'd love to hear any other details I am missing! :) My transfer is scheduled for August 6, barring any issues with my lining check next week. I'm doing acupuncture and taking royal jelly, prenatals, and drinking raspberry leaf tea (will stop that once I see my lining is doing well). I asked about the Jade Moon Phase 4 stuff at my appointment yesterday, and the acupuncturist thought it could help, but didn't want to advise me to take it as my doctor is pretty against herbs during the transfer. If this one doesn't work I may do it next time. 

How are you feeling about everything? Honestly I am not feeling very positive, there has been just too much good news for it to continue forever...and I've gotten to the point that I almost expect MC to be the outcome of my pregnancies. I am trying to plan for our next steps to give me something to occupy my mind. Yikes, that all reads kind of gloomy doesn't it! Hopefully my PMA will come back after transfer has happened! :)

Emma


----------



## Springy

Emma stay positive!!!! I have preached this to other ladies - there is NO limit on the number of :bfp: in the world and no limit to the number of babies allowed to be born. Your success rates are dictated by your situation and in no way is impacted by others (I know hard to see) but really it is true!


----------



## marie44

Hi daisy! When is fet? August i think.

Rox - congrats on the bfp!

Emma - i watched a youtube video on giving yourself a pio shot and read a little about it before i started. You need to be kneeling in front of a mirror so you can see what you are doing, then ice down the area & slowly insert the needle just a quarter inch or so, not even, to make sure it is a good spot. If it just pinches a little, it is a good spot. If it really hurts, start over. I would guess 90-95% of the time you are injecting into fat & muscle which just pinches, but you sometimes can hit a blood vessel which the pio will still work, but will bruise easier & hurt more. Once you do it a few times, you will understand. Then after you inject, i used a heating pad on high for 15 min. After doing it for a few months the area was sore, but not sharp pains or anything. I even bought an outlet converter that plugs into my cig lighter of my car so i could do the heating pad in the car if i had to inject & go. Some women try to go for a walk or massage the area after injecting but that didn't work for me. Overall, it sounds scary but after you do it a few times, it will just become part of your routine. Can't wait to see how you do!


----------



## roxane1986

ewwg12345 said:


> Buster, I am sorry you are not feeling well...I hope you can get some answers at your appointment on Friday that put your mind at ease. You are moving right along! :)
> 
> How are the preggo ladies (basically everyone!) doing today?
> 
> Hi Daisy, welcome! It will be nice to have another cycling lady on this board, as everyone else now has BFPs! :) Hopefully we can join them by the end of August.
> 
> What is your schedule? I've seen you on the other ladies' journals, and I gather you have an FET coming up in August, but I'd love to hear any other details I am missing! :) My transfer is scheduled for August 6, barring any issues with my lining check next week. I'm doing acupuncture and taking royal jelly, prenatals, and drinking raspberry leaf tea (will stop that once I see my lining is doing well). I asked about the Jade Moon Phase 4 stuff at my appointment yesterday, and the acupuncturist thought it could help, but didn't want to advise me to take it as my doctor is pretty against herbs during the transfer. If this one doesn't work I may do it next time.
> 
> How are you feeling about everything? Honestly I am not feeling very positive, there has been just too much good news for it to continue forever...and I've gotten to the point that I almost expect MC to be the outcome of my pregnancies. I am trying to plan for our next steps to give me something to occupy my mind. Yikes, that all reads kind of gloomy doesn't it! Hopefully my PMA will come back after transfer has happened! :)
> 
> Emma


Emma!!! You need to go into this with a positive mind!!!! You cannot be negative like that.. I know it's hard, we've all been through so much but you have to keep in your mind that miracles do happen!! Stay positive!!! xo


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi Emma! Thanks for the warm welcome! I can't fault you for the gloomy feeling - it's only natural considering what you've been through, and I'm sure it's also self- protective to an extent. I'm also kind of superstitious and wonder how long this lucky streak can last... Hopefully long enough for us to both get our bfps. 

My FET cycle starts in 8 days! August 3... I'm on bcp now, along with prenatal, b complex with c, coq10 and dhea (just in case there is another retrieval in my future), baby aspirin and omega 3. I had also been taking myo-inositol and melatonin, but I'm getting really sick of all the pills, so I guess I've been cutting down, for better or for worse, I'm not sure. My FET cycle will be synthetic, and I'll be on estrace (oral). Then PIO... Transfer date I'm hoping will be August 22. 

It's my first transfer and I'm very nervous. I see you did pgd - me too. My clinic calls it ccs though, and it's a screening to see if all the chromosomes have 2 pairs. It's performed only on blastocysts. What about you?

I'm so sorry about the MCs - must be devastating, especially after IVF with pgd. What did your RE say about it?

Your transfer is so soon!! Looking forward to joining you on your journey and wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## roxane1986

Did any of you ladies had really bad menstrual pains, burning feeling on lower abdomen and lower back during pregnancy?

I have that about 4-5 times a day. The only other time I had that was the only other time I got pregnant and found out at 7 weeks that it was an anembrionic gestation!!! I can't have that now with IVF can I? Since they actually put a 5 day embryo inside my uterus?


----------



## Springy

Ectopic can happen with IVF, its rare but can happen. You won't know till your scan but cramping in early pregnancy is totally common.


----------



## ewwg12345

Daisy, so you'll be transferring around the 22nd/23rd? Less than a month now until you are pupo! :) I did PGD because of my translocation, basically I have 45 chromosomes instead of 46 but with all the genetic material (one of my 13s and 22s are stuck together)...it means I am normal (at least genetically!), but when my cells divide to reproduce they can end up with too much or too little genetic material, so I am prone to trisomies or monosomies of chromosomes 13 and 22. Monosomies miscarry early. Trisomy 13 can make it to term, but the babies are severely deformed / developmentally delayed. We were hoping PGD would help us avoid further miscarriages or unhealthy babies, as I am on a support group for people with translocations and there are several ladies who have had 10 miscarriages and no living babies yet via trying naturally. Others have made it to 2nd tri but had to terminate for medical reasons after finding chromosome imbalances at their amnio or CVS screening. However we did FISH PGD, which only tests half the chromosomes...we chose this because they do it in-house at Cornell, whereas for the complete screening you have to freeze the embryos, send them elsewhere for testing, then have them refrozen and sent back. However if this batch of embryos doesn't work or miscarries as well, we may do the microarray/CCS kind of screening anyways, to be sure there aren't issues with the other chromosomes. I need to talk to the genetic counsellor about it. My RE thinks last time was just bad luck, eithier a blighted ovum or a chromosome issue unrelated to my translocation. My body sure tried to hang onto it though, which was annoying (though the doctor says it is "prognostically" a good thing, whatever that means). 

Yikes, sorry for the novel there!

Marie, thanks for the tips. I am sure I'll manage...last time I had never done IM shots, so I didn't know what I had to "look forward to" after transfer! haha.

Rox I totally understand the concern given your previous loss, but so many women on here talk about feeling period cramps in early pregnancy, it is almost certainly normal. Try not to worry! You'll feel better when you get your betas, only a few days now! :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks for all the info on your pgd - very interesting! 

My ccs results found one of my embryos had a monosomy. Glad to know ahead of time to avoid transferring it. 

:dust: to us both!

Btw, I'm a former brooklynite - lived in the slope for ~ 3 years.


----------



## marie44

Rox - i had period cramps for the first month or so & i asked my dr & he said it was my uterus stretching to make room for the babies. I liked the cramping feeling since it was my only real symptom & it reminded me i was pregnant. 

Daisy - your transfer is soon!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Marie! I know - it's right around the corner. I feel like it's taken forever to get here..


----------



## roxane1986

marie44 said:


> Rox - i had period cramps for the first month or so & i asked my dr & he said it was my uterus stretching to make room for the babies. I liked the cramping feeling since it was my only real symptom & it reminded me i was pregnant.
> 
> Daisy - your transfer is soon!


Thanks marie. Was it the same kind of period cramps but a little stronger?


----------



## roxane1986

Ladies, need help!! How do I had my ticker to my signature? copy and pasted the code in my signature, but it only puts the code, not the actual ticker?!


----------



## Buster1

Welcome Daisy. Wishing you lots of luck with your up coming FET. I'll be cheering both you and Emma on.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Buster! :flower: Appreciate it, and congrats on your BFP!


----------



## babydrms

Hi Daisy! Fancy seeing you here :wink:

Awesome information Emma - Feel like a junky sometimes for this stuff!

Buster - sorry about the constipation - My monday was spent walking around working out my gas/constipation issues and even included over-the-top measures, honostly, I am going to start on a regular regimine of Miralax, it is the only thing which has helped me in the past. 

Roxane - I think an anemmbryonic pregnancy or blighted ovum is still possibility with IVF, however it is statistically unlikely that you would have one again. Secondly, your body would react to a blighted ovum just like a normal pregnancy. I have treated a women whom was over twenty weeks pregnant with one - didn't know because she never got scanned, basically, her body didn't know the difference. 

If I missed anyone, I'm sorry - today was an emotionaly, physicaly and mentaly draining day at work (more details in my journal). I'm exhausted and just hoping I will actually sleep tonight.


----------



## mrsmax

Rox - congratulations!! Another BFP!! Wont be long until that is eveyone. :wohoo: And as Springy says there is no reason we cant have a 100% success rate on here :)

MS - finally! gone I think. Keeping expecting it rear its ugly head but havent been sick since Monday so am hoepful this is it!!!! 

Springy - cant believe you are 6 weeks already!!! So exciting.

Buster - hope you start to feel more comfortable.


----------



## mrsmax

ps Rox - I had period type cramps for a couple of weeks around my BFP and then sligtly milder crapms until about week 10. It is inly if you have blood and cramps together that I think you need to be concerend - I have had both at different times but not together! As others have said - it is your uterus stretching and your body changing cause YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!!!


----------



## roxane1986

babydrms said:


> Hi Daisy! Fancy seeing you hear :wink:
> 
> Awesome information Emma - Feel like a junky sometimes for this stuff!
> 
> Buster - sorry about the constipation - My monday was spent walking around working out my gas/constipation issues and even included over-the-top measures, honostly, I am going to start on a regular regimine of Miralax, it is the only thing which has helped me in the past.
> 
> Roxane - I think an anemmbryonic pregnancy or blighted ovum is still possibility with IVF, however it is statistically unlikely that you would have one again. Secondly, your body would react to a blighted ovum just like a normal pregnancy. I have treated a women whom was over twenty weeks pregnant with one - didn't know because she never got scanned, basically, her body didn't know the difference.
> 
> If I missed anyone, I'm sorry - today was an emotionaly, physicaly and mentaly draining day at work (more details in my journal). I'm exhausted and just hoping I will actually sleep tonight.

OMG that is horrible, we found out we possibly had a blighted ovum at 5 weeks and we found it really hard, can't imagine being over 20 weeks!!! 
I'll try and relax until my scan!! thx!! xo


----------



## roxane1986

mrsmax said:


> ps Rox - I had period type cramps for a couple of weeks around my BFP and then sligtly milder crapms until about week 10. It is inly if you have blood and cramps together that I think you need to be concerend - I have had both at different times but not together! As others have said - it is your uterus stretching and your body changing cause YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!!!

Thx hun!!! I know IM PREGNANT!!! CRAZY!!! heeh still on cloud 9!! :)
I go for my beta Monday!! Can't wait!!

It is wierd my cramps!! It starts with period cramps, lower abdomen, then it goes to having a bowel movement!! I was extremly constipated the last few months and now I go like 4 times a day!! Not diarrhea!! Weird!! But it was the exact same in 2009 when I got pregnant!


----------



## Kelly9

Sounds normal rox.

Daisy when is expected transfer for you?

Emma how are you doing?

mrsmax yay for ms going, last time for me it didn't leave till 15 weeks ish. It was brutal. Though I would get a few good days in-between all the bad ones which helped. 

buster hi! 

Was suppose to have a scan today due to gallbladder pain but it's been rescheduled for monday now. Ugh. Not happy to have to wait but may see more if I do, maybe even an early heartbeat.

Anyone know if ectopics are more or less likely with IVF? I'd think less cause they don't put the embies in the tubes but not sure.


----------



## Buster1

Kelly I think it is less likely with IVF. I hope you're not in too much pain and can make it through the weekend ok.


----------



## Kelly9

yeah I'm doing ok now, not barfy at the moment either. We'll see what tomorrow brings, I hope I'm good cause we've got a full day planned, then I suspect we'll relax on sunday after everything we've been up to. I don't go back home till thursday.


----------



## notgivingup78

can i ask a question
i was supose to be triggering today and ec monday but my follicles seem to be slow growers
i had 
1x17mm
1x16mm
1x14mm
3x13mm
1x12mm
2x11mm
and lots at 10
is there any chance they will progress snuff for ec
i had to lower my dose of gonal f from 150 to 112.5 last night and tonight
then sunday down to 75
then bak monday for scan with the possibility of ec on wed x


----------



## roxane1986

Hope you'll be ok kelly! Ill think of you!! So much going on for everyone monday!! Xo


----------



## roxane1986

notgivingup78 said:


> can i ask a question
> i was supose to be triggering today and ec monday but my follicles seem to be slow growers
> i had
> 1x17mm
> 1x16mm
> 1x14mm
> 3x13mm
> 1x12mm
> 2x11mm
> and lots at 10
> is there any chance they will progress snuff for ec
> i had to lower my dose of gonal f from 150 to 112.5 last night and tonight
> then sunday down to 75
> then bak monday for scan with the
> possibility of ec on wed x

Yes I think they still have time to catch up!! The nurse and dr know more then me for this but dont forget its quality over quantity!!:) GL


----------



## notgivingup78

Is there chance that the 10mm ones could catch up from Friday to wed when ec is xx


----------



## ewwg12345

Notgivingup I had several that size that caught up in the two days between my last night of stims and collection. The trigger shot gives them a boost. Good luck! x

MrsMax so glad to hear your MS is finally subsiding, you must be so relieved!

Buster how was your appointment? Hope you are feeling ok.

Kelly I know ectopic is possible, but I don't think it is more likely. I'm sure you are fine, your levels have been going up strong and steady which is not the pattern for ectopic. Sorry your scan is delayed but hopefully that means you'll see tulip's heartbeat at the first scan! Enjoy your vacay in the meantime, have fun shopping! :)

Daisy how are you doing? Hope the time is flying by for you. Awesome to have another brooklynite around! :) We've been in brooklyn 3 years as well, in brooklyn heights. My DH also lived in Clinton Hill and Greenpoint for 5 years before I moved to NY. We go to church in Park Slope, and go to dinner there a lot too! :)

Roxane hope you are feeling ok. Can't wait to see your beta! When will you tell people the big news?

Springy how are you doing? Your scan is just days away!

AFM my hormone check went well on Friday, just one more appointment on Wednesday for my lining check, then transfer on Monday. We're going to a family reunion Thursday-Sunday, so I am hoping this week will fly by and then I'll be pupo. Getting excited! :)

Enjoy the weekend ladies! x
Emma


----------



## babydrms

Tiff - hope you are feeling better!

Buster - are you officially on leave yet or what?? 

mrsmax - is the ms still staying away?

Emma - I'm sure this week is going to fly and then your embies will be where they are supposed to be!

AFM - feeling pretty good today, have a busy day planned. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## roxane1986

We told the parents and sisters but we'll wait atleast for the scan before we tell everybody else!!:)
Im feeling fine just sore lower back and my menstrual cramps still now and then! Glad my mom is coming over to help do the house cleaning!!:) she doesnt want me to do nothing! Lol which is nice!!;) have a good weekend everyone!! xo


----------



## Buster1

Appointment went well yesterday. Babies are doing good and had good heartbeats. I'm not officially on leave but they did clear my schedule and told me that I didn't have to bid for September. Since I don't get the official decision on my short term disability until August 2nd I have to wait until then before I'm completly in the clear. But since the company cleared my schedule it leads me to believe that it will be approved. That's what's going on with me I hope you ladies are having a great weekend and speak with you all soon.


----------



## babydrms

Buster - sounds like it is coming together, too bad it took so long!


----------



## DaisyQ

:hi: all!

Emma - you are so close! I'm doing OK - staying busy! Only 2 more days of BCP. Baseline scan and bloodwork on Friday. The last week or two of waiting has been dragging, but I have a feeling that things are going to start happening fast now.


----------



## Kelly9

Emma hurray for monday! Busy day for lots of us :)

Buster that sounds good!

Baby glad things are going well for you.

Rox, when is your first scan?

Daisy when do things happen for you? 

afm: very tired in the states all day! Was a fun day though saw my friend which was great and got some good deals. Still did not get the sandals I wanted so we may go back for a quick visit in a few days. 

Monday will be here soon yippee! My ic's are still beautiful to look at, though my ms has disappeared for now. I'm ok with that.


----------



## roxane1986

I dont know when is my first scan yet! I go for beta tomorrow so ill probly know this week when it will be!!

I didnt get a good sleep last night :( woke up every two hrs with menstrual cramps and I am now constipated!!:(

Hope everybody is doing good! xo


----------



## Buster1

Kelly sounds like you had a nice time. Hope you are able to get your sandles. Glad your ms has lightened up.

Roxane can't wait to hear your numbers tomorrow. Sorry you didn't get a good sleep last night but those all sound like good symptoms.

It sounds like its going to be a busy week for this thread. I look forward to hearing everyones updates. Take care and enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## roxane1986

Just waiting for the beta results!!! :wacko:


----------



## roxane1986

I got my results back!! 82.4!!! Isnt that a little low? I'm 18 dpo!! 
I go back Thursday! This is going to be a lonnnngg week!!

They weren't gonna tell me the # all they said is we have good news, congratulations!! So then I asked the #... I shouldnt have asked!!! Now I'm very scared!


----------



## Springy

It is not about the number it is about how it doubles.

AFM - had a spotting / bleeding scare over the weekend. I talked to the clinic Friday when it happened and they doubled my progesterone dose for 48 hours and told me to just relax. They called me Saturday morning to follow up and said that everything sounded good as I had no more spotting after the initial blood on Friday. Said that they only get concerned when there is enough blood to soak a pad as well as really bad cramping.

All in all seeing blood was VERY scary so now trying to just breath and make it to my scan which is now in less than 48 hours!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Nearly there springy!

Rox, what springy said...

Afm, last bcp today. Expecting AF on Wednesday, baseline us and b/w on Friday.


----------



## Springy

DaisyQ said:


> Nearly there springy!
> 
> Rox, what springy said...
> 
> Afm, last bcp today. Expecting AF on Wednesday, baseline us and b/w on Friday.

YAY :happydance: getting so close DaisyQ!!!!!


----------



## marie44

Rox - could have implanted late but it is still in the range & your dr doesn't seem worried at all.

Emma & daisy - GL! Only a few more days!

Springy - sounds scary but spotting is really common. You'll feel better after the scan.

Kelly - hope you get to hear an early hb! I think they heard mine @ 7 weeks.

AFM - starting to feel some real symptoms & having trouble doing some things. It's starting to really sink in that the last trimester is almost here & it is going to be exciting but very hard. The babies are still kicking all the time now which is great. 

Buster - when do you find out the genders?


----------



## Kelly9

Springy it is scary, I had some at 12dpo remember? and all is fine :) 

No early HB but I didn't really think I'd see one but still scan went well baby is measuring ahead at 6+2, saw yoke sac no heartbeat yet but there is no way I can be further along then 5+6 at the most so it's likely my floppy uterus thats all lazy and lax. I had a big one with Hannah to. Another scan in 11 days, should see HB by then. My 21dpo beta was 6789! Doubling every 36 hours which is fab and yes there is only 1 in there :)


----------



## Springy

Im a lot further away than 12dpo to have bleeding .... I was over 6 weeks. It was BEYOND scary!


----------



## Kelly9

I understand that any bleeding is scary, if I get some spotting again at 8 weeks I'll have to try to stay calm as it's when my period would be here ish. I can't wait for your scan on wed! It's almost here :)


----------



## Buster1

Springy I'm sure that must have been scary. I'm glad things are better today.

Kelly that all sounds like good news. Tulip is doing good in there and I know you must be very pleased.

Roxane good beta. As Springy said it's not the number it's how it doubles. And if your doctor is pleased I would try not to worry to much about the number. Let's face it, you're preggo girl. LOL

Daisy yay for being done with birth control pills. Things are really getting rolling now.

Marie 3rd tri already? Where does the time go? It must be so cool feeling the kicks. Your girls are going to be here before we know it.

Emma how are you doing? August is almost here I know you must be ready to get things going.

Baby hope you and your bean are doing well.

Mrsmax I hope you're enjoying life without ms and that it continues to stay away.

AFM having kind of a yuck day. I've got a headache, and my pelvic pain is really bothering me today. But I'm just looking forward to the 15th as that's our next scan and I find out if they're boys or girls or maybe one of each. I think that will really send me into baby prep mode since I haven't done too much yet.


----------



## Kelly9

Oooo so close buster! Can't wait to hear, do you have any guesses?


----------



## Buster1

I have no idea. Dh seems to think they are both boys, plus that is what he's hoping for. I think there may be at least 1 boy in there because a lot of times when I talk about the babies I say he. One of each would be really cool, but I have to wait til the 15th to find out. It seems like it's so far away.


----------



## Kelly9

1 of each would be perfect hey! I had strong feelings for both my pregnancies, I already am leaning towards a gender for this one to but waiting till it gets stronger be sure.


----------



## ewwg12345

Hey ladies, hope you are all doing well. I am feeling bummed, I just got a call that my doctor has jury duty on Monday and so won't be able to do my transfer. I was given the option of delaying an extra 2 weeks to have him do it, or to take the "doctor of the day" and keep my Monday transfer date. I've already arranged to take off work and everything next week, so I am going ahead with Monday. It is silly, I know all the doctors are good, but I was really looking forward to having my own doctor do the procedure. Sorry to vent, feeling nervous and emotional.


----------



## DaisyQ

:hugs: Maybe this other doctor is even better at transfers... who knows??!


----------



## Springy

ewwg12345 said:


> Hey ladies, hope you are all doing well. I am feeling bummed, I just got a call that my doctor has jury duty on Monday and so won't be able to do my transfer. I was given the option of delaying an extra 2 weeks to have him do it, or to take the "doctor of the day" and keep my Monday transfer date. I've already arranged to take off work and everything next week, so I am going ahead with Monday. It is silly, I know all the doctors are good, but I was really looking forward to having my own doctor do the procedure. Sorry to vent, feeling nervous and emotional.

Try not to let it get you down! I am sure that the other doctors are just as competent.

I know my scan tomorrow will not be done by my doctor and will not be meeting with my doctor I am dealing with the other doctor and he has been fantastic thus far so hopefully your experience with an alternate doctor would be like mine!

:hugs:


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks Springy and Daisy. If they hadn't told me my doc would be doing the transfer I wouldn't have cared one way or the other, but since they *did* tell me I had kind of bulit it up in my mind. I'm sure all the docs are good...I had "doctors of the day" for both retrieval and ET for my fresh cycle, that is just how they do it. It is pretty rare to get your own doctor.

Springy can't wait to hear your scan results, I know they'll be great! What are you doing to pass the time? I am currently watching the gymnastics on my lunch break! :)


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh my dr went on vacation for 3 weeks during my whole procedure!! I was worried at first but then realised it's going to be another dr that will do it not just anyone!! So I had a different dr for ER and ET!! GL


----------



## Springy

ewwg12345 said:


> Thanks Springy and Daisy. If they hadn't told me my doc would be doing the transfer I wouldn't have cared one way or the other, but since they *did* tell me I had kind of bulit it up in my mind. I'm sure all the docs are good...I had "doctors of the day" for both retrieval and ET for my fresh cycle, that is just how they do it. It is pretty rare to get your own doctor.
> 
> Springy can't wait to hear your scan results, I know they'll be great! What are you doing to pass the time? I am currently watching the gymnastics on my lunch break! :)

Tennis was on in the kitchen at work today during my lunch break :) have one meeting this afternoon then not sure what I will do to pass the time - focussing on work has been SLIGHTLY hard the past two days!


----------



## Kelly9

I don't want summer olympics just the winter.

Our clinic works the same way they are all on a rotation, the same doctor (my new one) has done all three of my transfers which is odd lol.


----------



## Likklegemz

Has anyone just started their down regulation recently!? I've started mine today and would love someone to be on the same cycle as me so hubby and I are not alone! X


----------



## Kelly9

^ there have been some new people but most of us on here have gotten our bfp's, there were just a few of us left after failed rounds before so we're nearly all there. Sorry.


----------



## Springy

Likklegemz said:


> Has anyone just started their down regulation recently!? I've started mine today and would love someone to be on the same cycle as me so hubby and I are not alone! X

Hi Likklegemz, Kelly9 is right, almost all of us have our BFPs and have been through IVF. Don't hestitate to ask questions as we have all been there but if you're looking for some cycle buddies probably best to look for a thread that has the month you're doing IVF in the title of it or start a thread to find your buddies!

Don't hesitate to ask away if you have something specific and look at all of us on here as your hope and inspiration that the IVF process does work! Several of us were not first round BFPs, the BFPs came from FETs or from a second round of IVF. NEVER GIVE UP HOPE :hugs:


----------



## ewwg12345

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well. 

Daisy, how are you getting on? You must be so happy to have things underway. What kind of monitoring do you have to do? I found it more boring than a fresh cycle, but better than doing nothing (like you do during down regulation, boring).

All the rest of you...can't believe you are *all* preggos now! :) I am loving everyone's progress, betas, scans, etc. So happy for all of you!

AFM I had my scan today, lining is at 9mm (I guess that is ok right?) and hormones are good so I do my final shot of lupron tonight as well as starting PIO. They are keeping me on 3 estrogen patches every other day, which is annoying but whatever works right? :) I start steroids and antibiotics on Saturday, transfer on Monday afternoon. My doctor now says he is going to get out of jury duty early on Monday, so he will likely do my transfer after all, which makes me hopeful for some silly reason. We're headed to VA for a family reunion tomorrow evening, getting back Sunday afternoon, so I am hoping the next few days will fly by and then I'll be pupo, hooray! :)

x Emma


----------



## Kelly9

Yay emma! Transfer is soooooo soon for you!


----------



## Springy

Things are sounding amazing Emma!!!! I can't wait to hear how your transfer goes :) And yes it is nice to have your doctor do the transfer so fingers crossed! 

I met with the other doctor today at our clinic and he is amazing too! I am so happy with our choice in clinics and the staff and doctors really do make all the difference in the world. 

Can't wait for Monday!!!!


----------



## roxane1986

GL emma!!:)

I tested again this morning to see if my lines were still there!! They are still not super dark but clearly there!! So nervous for tomorrow morning!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Good luck with your beta Roxane. What time is your test? I'll be checking to see your results! :)


----------



## babydrms

Tiff - weren't you going to have another scan soon?

Buster - only two more weeks until you see your babies gender, so jealous, I just want to see a heartbeat!! 

Emma - Yaye that you might have your doctor after all. My doc made sure I had her for all my transfers because after the first one and she discovered I had didfficult anatomy she wanted to do it herself and make sure I was put to sleep. As far as lining I know you have to be at least 7 mm for most clinics, so 9 sounds great. I am still on four patches every other day and estrace 2 mg per vagina at bedtime, PIO, Endometrin - not to mention all the various other meds. I just can't wait for Monday and for you to pupo, are you puting back two? I am assuming these have had the fish testing for your translocation? 

Afm - Beta yesterday was 1555 and progesterone is up to 27 :dance:, nurse said I can take more per vagina and I chuckled to myself because I have been taking more since Friday anyway, ha! So now, I am going to have a scan with an RE on tuesday but I may sneek one in with the bff on Saturday or Sunday...I will let you all know what happens, so nervous! 

We are truly in the homestretch ladies - who knew we would ever get here? The first month together we didn't even have a 50% success, now let's keep everything crossed for Emma (and newby Daisy). I'm I missing anyone else? Just so exciting!


----------



## babydrms

P.S. Emma - you need a journal!


----------



## Kelly9

My next scan is aug 10th so next friday :) I'll be just over 7 weeks so should see something decent for sure then I have one 2 weeks after that at just over 9 weeks.


----------



## Springy

roxane1986 said:


> GL emma!!:)
> 
> I tested again this morning to see if my lines were still there!! They are still not super dark but clearly there!! So nervous for tomorrow morning!!

Rox - my FRER never went super dark - I used one yesterday and it doesn't look any different than my first few and I am very clearly pregnant. As long as it isn't getting lighter that is all that matters.


----------



## Springy

Kelly9 said:


> My next scan is aug 10th so next friday :) I'll be just over 7 weeks so should see something decent for sure then I have one 2 weeks after that at just over 9 weeks.

Just like mine - I am just before 7 weeks and I will be 9 weeks at my next one. They said to me that at the 9 week one it will look a lot more "real" than it did today! I am in love with my blobby looking gummy bear already :)


----------



## Springy

babydrms said:


> P.S. Emma - you need a journal!

I AGREE!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## roxane1986

Thx springy this is very helpful!! I need to stop stressing!!


----------



## Kelly9

Springy yeah baby will look more like a baby then a gummy bear at 9 weeks lol.


----------



## roxane1986

ewwg12345 said:


> Good luck with your beta Roxane. What time is your test? I'll be checking to see your results! :)

Thx! I go tomorrow at 7:45 and they usually call around 11!! Im not going to have anymore nails by then!!


----------



## roxane1986

Just did another FRER because I was not satisfied with my cheaper one of this morning and the line is as dark as it can be!!!!:) yeh!!! I feel more confident now!!!


----------



## Kelly9

^ there ya go, try to relax and sleep tonight though I know it'll be hard.

I'm thankful that my scan on the 10th is transvaginal cause I don't have to drink crap loads of water! :yipee:


----------



## roxane1986

Results finally came back!!! It's at 294!!! More then tripled!! I guess it's just a slower one!! As long as it sticks, I don't mind!!! Next step is u/s in about 2 weeks but they will call back to schedule!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Roxane that is great news! You must be relieved. Looking forward to your ultrasound.

How is everyone doing? I can't wait for all the scans to start rolling in. I want to see some pictures! :)

Daisy, are things kicking off for you now?

AFM, I *really* hope I can keep the positive streak going on this thread! :) Not much to report...I did my PIO shot last night and it was not bad at all! I feel silly for getting so worked up about it. A big thanks to all the ladies (mostly on Springy's journal!) who gave me some great tips. I think I may keep doing them on my own, DH does great but he really takes the "use a dart-like motion" thing literally, and I am now thinking that caused a lot of the pain last time. Also I heated it in a hot towel beforehand, and so far no lumps in my butt. Hooray!

I know I need a journal so I don't clog up these general threads (and your journals!) with my musings! :) Hopefully I'll get lucky next week, and I can jump right in with a pregnancy journal...!

DH and I are going away for a family reunion this evening, so I won't be on here much until Sunday night, but I'll be thinking of you all and can't wait to get all the updates when I get back! 

x Emma


----------



## Kelly9

emma don't worry about clogging threads up say what you need to. Very happy you'll be having transfer soon and daisy as well and hopefully everyone will have their bfps that stick!


----------



## DaisyQ

:hi: guys!

Emma, so glad the PIO shot wasn't too bad. What gauge needle are you using? 22 or 25?

I'm getting started tomorrow.... eek!


----------



## Springy

Emma so glad you found the PIO better than expected! I think we all work the shots up to be horrible and we were also all stressing over retrieval too! And look none of it was nearly as bad as we were expecting!!!!

Can't wait for Monday Emma!!

Daisy - yay!!!! Almost there :)


----------



## babydrms

Emma - You don't clog anything, just don't want to lose track of you! 

Daisy - Yayee to getting started!

AFM - just feeling the fatigue, can not wait for a scan!!


----------



## Buster1

Great news on your numbers Roxane

Emma glad the PIO shots aren't as bad as last time. Enjoy your family reunion.

Daisy your moving right along, I'm sure your shots will go well too.

How are the rest of you lovely ladies doing? Hope you all are getting ready to have fun weekends.


----------



## Kelly9

Rox forgot to say but great numbers! Now enjoy it before the ms settles in lol.

I built egg collection up a lot but it was more painful then I thought :( The shots never bothered me though. 

Buster I just got back from vacation/visiting a friend and it is nice to be home in my own bed! I plan on sleeping as much as possible and relaxing, starting the 8th of Aug I'm pretty much working full time till the end of Aug which means I get to work through my worst weeks of ms which I think finally started today, have been dry heaving all day.


----------



## roxane1986

Thx!!
Omg my scan is only aug 21!! Ill be 7+5!! thats such a long time!!


----------



## Kelly9

you'll make it! Mine is at 7+1 aug 10th can't wait! 1 week to go.


----------



## Springy

You'll make it Rox! Maybe break it down into smaller goals to get through before then.

My next scan is the 16th - I am already thinking "ok, I get through the weekend then its Tuesday the 7th and I'm off the afternoon of the 10th, then its the weekend and then that Monday is the week of my u/s!!"


----------



## Buster1

Oh no Kelly sorry the ms has kicked in full force. Hopefully it will be short lived.

Rox and Springy I know how you feel waiting for your scans. Gender scan is on the 15thair and that feels light years away.


----------



## roxane1986

Ladies, Im kinda shy to ask but Im not sure what is ms?? :S


----------



## babydrms

Buster1 said:


> Great news on your numbers Roxane
> 
> Emma glad the PIO shots aren't as bad as last time. Enjoy your family reunion.
> 
> Daisy your moving right along, I'm sure your shots will go well too.
> 
> How are the rest of you lovely ladies doing? Hope you all are getting ready to have fun weekends.

We have a bbq tomorrow with some friends from high school whom I don't get to see nearly enough and I'm so tired from non-stop things that I am looking forward to not taking off my pajamas on Sunday. I need a day of rest. 



Kelly9 said:


> Rox forgot to say but great numbers! Now enjoy it before the ms settles in lol.
> 
> I built egg collection up a lot but it was more painful then I thought :( The shots never bothered me though.
> 
> Buster I just got back from vacation/visiting a friend and it is nice to be home in my own bed! I plan on sleeping as much as possible and relaxing, starting the 8th of Aug I'm pretty much working full time till the end of Aug which means I get to work through my worst weeks of ms which I think finally started today, have been dry heaving all day.

Boo!



roxane1986 said:


> Thx!!
> Omg my scan is only aug 21!! Ill be 7+5!! thats such a long time!!

It will be here before you know it!



Springy said:


> You'll make it Rox! Maybe break it down into smaller goals to get through before then.
> 
> My next scan is the 16th - I am already thinking "ok, I get through the weekend then its Tuesday the 7th and I'm off the afternoon of the 10th, then its the weekend and then that Monday is the week of my u/s!!"

I like the idea of smaller more manageable amounts of time. 



Buster1 said:


> Oh no Kelly sorry the ms has kicked in full force. Hopefully it will be short lived.
> 
> Rox and Springy I know how you feel waiting for your scans. Gender scan is on the 15thair and that feels light years away.

The 15th is not long at all, how exciting? 



roxane1986 said:


> Ladies, Im kinda shy to ask but Im not sure what is ms?? :S

Morning sickness.

AFM - had some real bouts of nausea today with vomiting. So far it comes in waves. :sick: Hoping it doesn't affect our weekend plans...


----------



## roxane1986

Thank you!!! Never even thought of that!! I woke up two noghts with nausea but no vomitting!! Maybe I wont get them!!


----------



## Kelly9

hears to hoping the weekend is fun even if we're puking.


----------



## Buster1

Kelly you crack me up :haha:

Baby sorry the ms monster has gotten to you too.


----------



## Springy

Emma - GOOD LUCK tomorrow!!!! Can't wait for your transfer update. Wishing you nothing but sticky vibes. :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Emma TRANSFER DAY!!!! Yay it's come soooo fast. Can't wait to wait out the tww with you!


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks Kelly and Springy! I can't believe the day is here! Just praying the little guys thaw all right and we have a good transfer tomorrow afternoon. I can't wait! :)

I have not caught up on everything on B&B yet....we just got home, it was a 10 hour drive back from VA so I am pooped! I have a full day tomorrow (blood work at 8AM, acupuncture at 10:30, transfer sometime after 2PM, then acupuncture again) so I am going to bed but will enjoy catching up on all the posts tomorrow! I'll update you ladies on the transfer as well, but probably not until evening given all the running around during the day. Wish me luck!

xEmma


----------



## Kelly9

lots of luck for a stick bean or two!


----------



## babydrms

Emma - good luck tomorrow, you will be in my thoughts. :hugs: It is your turn, I will keep everything crossed for you!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oooh! Good luck tomorrow Emma!


----------



## roxane1986

Good luck today Emma!!:)


----------



## Springy

Emma sounds like a nice relaxing day for transfer :) enjoy the acupuncture and then plop yourself on the couch to relax for the rest of the day!! Xoxo


----------



## ewwg12345

Aww thanks for all the sweet messages ladies! I really appreciate it. You guys are the best. 

So things are going well so far! We had two embryos thaw successfully, the other one is still frozen. By transfer time both were hatching out, and the doctor said they looked very good. And I had my normal doc for the transfer, which was just so nice! He said he is very hopeful this time, which is nice to hear. Acupuncture was very relaxing, now I am home on my bed catching up on B&B! I have my pineapple core and walnuts at the ready. :) I hope the next 10 days go quickly...not sure I'll test early or not, last time I didn't because I was too scared...!

Thanks again for all the support, it means so much! x Emma


----------



## Buster1

Yay for being PUPO Emma. I'm glad things went well. I was thinking about you all day. It's wonderful that your doctor is so positive. Now sit back relax and let those embies make themselves at home.

Daisy you're up next. Hope you're doing well hun.

If fact I hope everyone on here is doing well and had a great weekend!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay Emma! Glad it went well. For some reason whenever I hear that the blasts are hatching at time of transfer, I think it's a good sign. Stick beans stick!!

Thanks buster. I'm pretty fraught actually. Freaking out about every little thing. Currently worrying because on a whim I asked for my thyroid to be rechecked, and it's high, 3.39. Most likely starting synthroid tomorrow. I just hope it normalizes my thyroid in time for transfer (15 days).

Also have had weird, somewhat painful, niggling/twinging pains in my pelvic/uterine area. Going to rule out UTI tomorrow. Worried The saline sono may have upset my uterus. 

Clearly, I'm just worried in general.


----------



## Kelly9

Worry comes with the territory I hope it turns out to be nothing.

Emma that sounds fab! My blast was super hatched out if you can remember from the pic, I think for you it will be a matter of how many stick this time as opposed to if they stick.


----------



## babydrms

ewwg12345 said:


> Aww thanks for all the sweet messages ladies! I really appreciate it. You guys are the best.
> 
> So things are going well so far! We had two embryos thaw successfully, the other one is still frozen. By transfer time both were hatching out, and the doctor said they looked very good. And I had my normal doc for the transfer, which was just so nice! He said he is very hopeful this time, which is nice to hear. Acupuncture was very relaxing, now I am home on my bed catching up on B&B! I have my pineapple core and walnuts at the ready. :) I hope the next 10 days go quickly...not sure I'll test early or not, last time I didn't because I was too scared...!
> 
> Thanks again for all the support, it means so much! x Emma


Woohoo, sounds promising!! Sending loads of :dust: to you!



DaisyQ said:


> Yay Emma! Glad it went well. For some reason whenever I hear that the blasts are hatching at time of transfer, I think it's a good sign. Stick beans stick!!
> 
> Thanks buster. I'm pretty fraught actually. Freaking out about every little thing. Currently worrying because on a whim I asked for my thyroid to be rechecked, and it's high, 3.39. Most likely starting synthroid tomorrow. I just hope it normalizes my thyroid in time for transfer (15 days).
> 
> Also have had weird, somewhat painful, niggling/twinging pains in my pelvic/uterine area. Going to rule out UTI tomorrow. Worried The saline sono may have upset my uterus.
> 
> Clearly, I'm just worried in general.


Eek, sorry about the thyroid. I hope the pains turn out to be nothing. :hugs:


----------



## ttc79

hi all , am a newbie here , looking for words of wisdom :)

am currently on ivf programme , been injecting gonal f 112.5 for 10 days and cetrotide for 7 . had 2 action scans where follicles are not progressing so good. they have increased my gonal f to 150 for 2 days and back for another scan. they have suggested it may get abandoned this cycle and go to iui as only 4 large follies (8,10,11,14) n a few mini ones. has anyone heard of a dose increase helping boost these in a short space of time or is iui seeming most likely . i am on short protocol as amh was 27 n they were expecting me to react quickly (seems opposite has happened)

thanks and best wishes to all xx


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks Daisy...I hope you are right that hatching is a good sign! :) Sorry about your pains and thyroid problem...is this something you have had before? I hope everything sorts itself out before transfer. x

Kelly - I remember the pic of Tulip! Mine look about like that, both coming out of the shell. It is expected since they had pgd, and the spot where the puncture for the biopsy acts like the incision for assisted hatching. Still, they are expanding and growing so that has to be good!

Thanks for the babydust Baby! :)

TTC - welcome. Unfortunately I don't know the answer to your question, though sometimes the trigger will cause lagging follies to have growth spurt and catch up a bit. 

It sounds like a lot of you ladies had a pukey weekend....I hope you are all feeling better at this point!

x
Emma


----------



## DaisyQ

TTC79, welcome! Increasing your dose can absolutely stimulate more growth. 

At my clinic, the main determinant to converting to IUI (this happened to me in May), is if there are 4 or fewer mature follicles at trigger. If there are 5 or more, they will usually proceed to retrieval. 

Do you remember how many antral follicles you had at baseline? Good luck!

Emma, no my thyroid has always been normal before, so I think all the estrogen from IVF meds has messed it up...


----------



## Kelly9

I had a bunch of antral follicles and didn't end up with much second time around.

Emma did you get a pic? You should post it.


----------



## ewwg12345

Sure, why not?

Here they are...not as far hatched as Tulip was, but on their way....!
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DaisyQ

Aww, they look great! What are we calling them?


----------



## ewwg12345

No names Daisy...with my history it just feels too early. They are just my "little guys"! :) I am hoping one or both will stick around, then we can talk names!


----------



## DaisyQ

Got it! :thumbup:


----------



## Buster1

I hope everything is ok Daisy. Keep up the PMA.

Emma they look great. I hope they are both making themselves at home as we speak.

TTC I hope everything works out for you good luck and I do believe that they can catch up with a boost of medication. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## babydrms

Emma - They are beautiful!!


----------



## Kelly9

They are hatched nicely! And that happened after the thaw? As in they weren't hatched when frozen? Thats great!


----------



## babydrms

I was thinking the same thing Tiffany - I can't believe they looked so good after the thaw. I know they said ours were shrunken looking still. :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm not sure what a shrunken looking one would look like, do you have a pic of yours? Mine was fresh so I can use to compare.


----------



## babydrms

Nope, didn't look at them this time. Didn't want to feel attatched as we have in the past.


----------



## ewwg12345

I honestly don't know what they looked like when they froze them, they just showed me the ones they transferred last time. The doctor said they were growing nicely since thaw...Either way...here's hoping they keep expanding and growing! I don't like to get too attached either, Baby, though I do love that they give you pictures. A fun "souvenir" of the process! ;)


----------



## ewwg12345

ps Baby love the ticker!!!!


----------



## Springy

We never saw ours at all ... I know they did assisted hatching on our frozen ones but not my fresh ones. I also didn't name them we just called them "the kids" and only recently started calling the baby "sweet pea" and even at that I am nervous as I am not passed the "critical" points of 8 and 12 weeks!


----------



## ewwg12345

Springy you have to start calling it "Blueberry" now! ;)


----------



## roxane1986

Springy said:


> We never saw ours at all ... I know they did assisted hatching on our frozen ones but not my fresh ones. I also didn't name them we just called them "the kids" and only recently started calling the baby "sweet pea" and even at that I am nervous as I am not passed the "critical" points of 8 and 12 weeks!

I understand what your saying Springy, I feel the same way!! I can't wait for my scan.. still 13 sleeps to go! 
But there is a good thing, on another thread, there's another girl who had the same levels of beta's as me and she had a HB yesterday at 6+5 so that's very encouraging!!

Have you had your scan Springy?


----------



## roxane1986

ewwg12345 said:


> Aww thanks for all the sweet messages ladies! I really appreciate it. You guys are the best.
> 
> So things are going well so far! We had two embryos thaw successfully, the other one is still frozen. By transfer time both were hatching out, and the doctor said they looked very good. And I had my normal doc for the transfer, which was just so nice! He said he is very hopeful this time, which is nice to hear. Acupuncture was very relaxing, now I am home on my bed catching up on B&B! I have my pineapple core and walnuts at the ready. :) I hope the next 10 days go quickly...not sure I'll test early or not, last time I didn't because I was too scared...!
> 
> Thanks again for all the support, it means so much! x Emma

Emma, congrats on being PUPO!! Very good report!:) How are you doing?


----------



## Springy

Yes I had an initial scan last week at 6+6 and the baby was measuring 6+5 which I know is super close and I wasn't worried about the measurement .... and the baby had a good strong heartbeat of 141 bpm. My next scan is at 9 weeks and it is my last appointment at the clinic as I am released to an OBGYN at that time.


----------



## roxane1986

Well that's good Springy!!! :) 

Who else is waiting for their first scan? 13 days to go for me!! :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

Mine is Friday!!!!! 2 days! Yay! 

And my sons second birthday tomorrow got to bake his cake tonight. Wrapped his presents yesterday! 

I also have another scan at 9 weeks then one at 12. Going to see if they'll scann me at 10 or 11 weeks to to check on my fistula and baby of course.


----------



## roxane1986

Kelly9 said:


> Mine is Friday!!!!! 2 days! Yay!
> 
> And my sons second birthday tomorrow got to bake his cake tonight. Wrapped his presents yesterday!
> 
> I also have another scan at 9 weeks then one at 12. Going to see if they'll scann me at 10 or 11 weeks to to check on my fistula and baby of course.

2 days and you have a busy day today and tomorrow so that'll help!! :) 
Good luck!! xo


----------



## Kelly9

Yes it helps to pass the time. I'm at work today then tonight we have the appraisers coming to value our house then tomorrow besides my sons birthday I have a counseling apt and y prenatal apt and a bankin apt! Friday will be here before I know it :) surprisingly I'm not obsessing about the scan but trying not to get sick and get enough sleep takes up most of my thought process.


----------



## babydrms

I had my 3rd scan today - heard hb and saw baby in 3d :cloud9: I will be having 2 different scans next Tuesday, one with RE and one with RI - more about that in my journal. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Kelly9

Oooo going to your journal!


----------



## ewwg12345

Baby that sounds like a rough appointment and a lot to learn at once, but you are doing all you can for little bean, and on the upside you get lots of scans!


----------



## ewwg12345

Daisy how are things going with your cycle?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks for asking Emma - everything is going OK. It turns out my TSH is elevated (asked to have it tested on a whim), so I started synthroid today. At my appointment on Tuesday, my lining was 6.6 mm and I was told to double my dose of estrace, so 2 mg twice a day. I also have 13 small follicles, all under 10, that they are monitoring. I go back on Saturday. Hoping that I am on track for transfer on the 22nd... So I'm just trucking along... waiting. It's never ending waiting, all the time with TTC!

How are you feeling?


----------



## roxane1986

I would like to go read baby's journal!! Where do I go?!


----------



## Springy

The link to her journal is in her signature where most of ours are located.

Emma how are you feeling?

Daisy - they never even mentioned to me if they were monitoring follicles or not! Just talked about my lining. I thought the estrace prevented the follicles from developing but I may have just made that up in my head :haha:


----------



## ewwg12345

Roxane, go to one of Baby's earlier posts, in her signature is a link to her journal. Just click on that and you'll find it.

Daisy, I'm sorry about having to go on synthroid but at least you caught it and have a couple of weeks for things to regulate, so that is good news! The waiting is killer in FET, it feels like it goes on for *ever*...but the 22 will be here before you know it, and then you only have to wait a week or so until your test, which is practically nothing compared to all the waiting you've done thus far! :) I hope the time passes quickly.

Not much to report here, I am just taking it easy and trying not to symptom spot. I had a blood draw today, but they don't call with the results of draws after transfer unless something is wrong with your progesterone or estrogen levels. I'll likely have another one in a day or two, then beta test next Wednesday. I've been a bit crampy and tired since Tuesday, but it is so early I am trying to read anything into it!

(edited to add - Hi Springy! didn't mean to ignore you, I think you posted while I was writing my post! :) Happy 8 weeks to you! )


----------



## DaisyQ

Oooh, crampy and tired is good! I have everything crossed for you....

Carolyn, estrace should prevent them from developing, but they still take a gander at my ovaries each scan to monitor them to make sure nothing is brewing... if something did start to grow, I'd have to take an antagonist like ganirelix to prevent it..


----------



## Springy

They probably did that with me too but never really told me about it! Just told me my lining measurements.


----------



## Kelly9

Sounds good emma!

Daisy not long then! I had to up my dose of esterase a few times but I was on ovulation suppression drugs so I'm not surprised it was a higher dose. I think if I did another FET I'd like to try a natural cycle. No meds no progesterone support after!

I am hating the progesterone, I'm on endometrin which is better then the 6 balls 3 times a day I was shoving up there but it's still so messy and gross. Totally worth it.

Been nauseated pretty much constantly since 6 weeks. It's not to strong atm which is nice though. Have ginger ale on hand and these ms suckers that were given to me. I think they kind of work. Will be trying to find seasickness bands later today after my prenatal apt. 

Scan tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## roxane1986

thx girls!! God, I don't look very far sometimes!! It was right there!
I'm going to read all your journals!! This is so touching!!

Baby, amazing story.. Wish you nothing but the best!! xo


----------



## Springy

Tiff - I don't think they can go with no progesterone support - your body will not have ovulated and released a corpus luteum which is what tells your body to produce progesterone naturally to support a pregnancy. In an IVF cycle because they remove the follicle the corpus luteum isn't there hence progesterone support and I think FETs work under a same principle. They don't allow you to ovulate so you don't ever produce progesterone to support a pregnancy ... That's how I have understood it at least.


----------



## DaisyQ

I think what she means is that she would ovulate naturally, producing a CL, and then put back the embryo 5 days after natural ovulation... I know this is done at some places, but I think it is much harder to monitor and I think it also has lower pregnancy rates than a synthetic FET.


----------



## ewwg12345

They do that at my clinic, I was hoping to do that but my progesterone levels in the luteal phase were lower than what they like to see, so they did a medicated cycle. But Daisy is right, if it is a fully natrual cycle you have a CL and produce your own progesterone. No shots or suppositories! It involves lots of office visits though, as they have to make sure they know exactly when ovulation happens.


----------



## Springy

Ahhh I don't think I have ever heard of a totally natural FET like that .... what they did for me I thought was as natural as it goes with just the estrace and progesterone. The suppositories do suck but its amazing how it doesn't even phase you after awhile .... I feel like I'm constantly shoving stuff up there with the estrace and prometrium but I'm so used to it now I don't even think about it.


----------



## roxane1986

Anybody else tired today or what?! I have a hard time keeping my eyes open at work!! I go to bed at 9-10 every night!! I just want to crawl into bed RIGHT NOW!! Not motivated to work at all!!


----------



## Kelly9

What Daisy said! I'd ovulate naturally, the rates are a bit lower but I like the idea of being completely natural and letting my body do it's thing. I have a great amount of faith in my body. Hey plus if I wanted to I could always do a trigger shot to make me ov and IUI to increase my chances with the fresh egg i'd ovulated? haha. I suppose anything is possible.


----------



## roxane1986

Hi ladies,

I was wondering, how long did you wait after ER or ET before having :sex:
DH is getting very impatient. Dr said to wait 4 weeks after ET, that's next Tuesday but my u/s is only in another week after Tuesday. Should I wait for the u/s?


----------



## roxane1986

GL today Kelly!!!! What time is the u/s?


----------



## Springy

Rox - we DTD as soon as AF stopped after my failed IVF. Since transfer we haven't done anything and I am frankly way to afraid to at this point. Plus with the 10 pills that I am shoving up my cooch everyday its not really an environment I think DH wants to be in!!! We will be waiting till I am safely out of the first trimester. Thankfully DH is awesome about this and there is no pressure and no discussion, I'm assuming he just takes care of business on his own ;)


----------



## roxane1986

Thx Springy!! Oh god, I do want to wait all the way out of first tri but I don't know what DH will say?! He keeps saying, you don't want me anymore, you got what you wanted!!! haha!! He's joking when he says it but still!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Rox, can you do other "stuff" to keep DH happy, until you feel more comfortable about :sex: My DH wants it 24-7, and I just can't. But I'll give him a helping hand once in while if you catch my drift. And he really appreciates it!


----------



## roxane1986

DaisyQ said:


> Rox, can you do other "stuff" to keep DH happy, until you feel more comfortable about :sex: My DH wants it 24-7, and I just can't. But I'll give him a helping hand once in while if you catch my drift. And he really appreciates it!

Yeh I do, but he wants more but yeh he will just have to deal with it!! ::thumbup: It's for a very good cause!! I'd be able to skip it the entire 9 months, doesnt mean I don't want him anymore, geez I have dreams that we do sometimes haha but if it means having my angle(s) after 9 months of abstinence, well I'd do it!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Ladies when did you test and get two lines? I mean real lines, not squinters (I can't handle that, my eyes are crappy!). I am trying to decide if I should test on Sunday or Monday (11/12 DPO), or just wait until beta (14DPO, 9dp5dt = Wednesday). I am afraid to test, but would also just like to know so I can go ahead and plan for next steps if this doesn't work. My first pregnancy it took forever (16dpo) to get a positive, the second I got a decent one on 11dpo. Last time I never tested because I was too scared (and kept peeing in the night from PIO!), I just waited for my beta. I may still wait, not sure...


----------



## roxane1986

ewwg12345 said:


> Ladies when did you test and get two lines? I mean real lines, not squinters (I can't handle that, my eyes are crappy!). I am trying to decide if I should test on Sunday or Monday (11/12 DPO), or just wait until beta (14DPO, 9dp5dt = Wednesday). I am afraid to test, but would also just like to know so I can go ahead and plan for next steps if this doesn't work. My first pregnancy it took forever (16dpo) to get a positive, the second I got a decent one on 11dpo. Last time I never tested because I was too scared (and kept peeing in the night from PIO!), I just waited for my beta. I may still wait, not sure...

I tested 13DPO and it was not super dark but very clear that it was there and it was not fmu!! So I could of tested earlier with fmu!! I tested before because I didnt want to wait at work to get the phone call for my beta results.. i wanted to prepare myself mentally if it was bad.. I re-tested 20DPO because my betas were not very high but this time the line was as dark as it could be!! And the next day I went for my second beta and it had almost quadruple so even though my #'s were not very high compared to the average they tripled and more by 20dpo but I still got a positive on a FRER 13dpo.. so it's up to you!! GL:)


----------



## Kelly9

I got a good positive at 9dpo on a frer easy to see and there's no trigger in you so if it's there you know it's good. How far along will you be sunday? Oh and emma with a hatched blast it would implant within 24 hours I believe so you may get an early positive but it all depends on hcg I guess. 

Scan was great! 1 healthy baby, HB 153 measuring 7+3 so due date is march 26th and I totally felt tulip implant at 5dpo!

Rox we were told not to dtd till official test day when we knew but I wanted to wait plus I went to bc so we didn't have sex till I was 6 weeks and even then we've only done it once, I think we will again tonight though as it's been a week and I'm antsy. DH is just careful when we do.


----------



## ewwg12345

Kelly love your scan pic, you must be thrilled! So glad everything is coming along nicely. 

I would be 11dpo on Sunday, or 6dp5dt. We'll see...I am so chicken about testing, but I am getting curious too!

Rox my clinic says it is fine to have sex after the beta (so when you are 4wks preg), but I am too scared....in my pregnancy that got the furthest, we only did it once (after I saw the HB at 7 weeks and figured it was ok), and I bled afterwards....then I ended up miscarrying like a week and a half later. The doctor said one had nothing to do with the other, but I am not taking any chances!!


----------



## roxane1986

Kelly9 said:


> I got a good positive at 9dpo on a frer easy to see and there's no trigger in you so if it's there you know it's good. How far along will you be sunday? Oh and emma with a hatched blast it would implant within 24 hours I believe so you may get an early positive but it all depends on hcg I guess.
> 
> Scan was great! 1 healthy baby, HB 153 measuring 7+3 so due date is march 26th and I totally felt tulip implant at 5dpo!
> 
> Rox we were told not to dtd till official test day when we knew but I wanted to wait plus I went to bc so we didn't have sex till I was 6 weeks and even then we've only done it once, I think we will again tonight though as it's been a week and I'm antsy. DH is just careful when we do.

Awesome kelly!!! Congrats!!! Nice to know your further then you thought!!:)
What did you feel 5dpo?


----------



## Kelly9

Id say go for it just use a good test like a frer not a cheapie.


----------



## Kelly9

I felt cramping and twinges a few hours after transfer and just knew it was implantation. I was right :)


----------



## roxane1986

Kelly9 said:


> I felt cramping and twinges a few hours after transfer and just knew it was implantation. I was right :)

Is it possible that mine implanted 5 days after 5dt? :S Maybe that's why my betas were not so high? Cause I felt like few lightnings the weekend of the 21 of july and my transfer was on the 17 and right after those twinges(lightning), I started having my symptomes..


----------



## Buster1

Yay for the great scan Kelly. I know you and dh must be over the moon right now.


----------



## Kelly9

It is possible I think on average they say implantation occurs at 8dpo but it can occur right up to 12dpo so very possible.


----------



## Springy

Emma I tested at 9dp5dt because I wanted to be sure the result was accurate.


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks Springy. That is when my beta is, so if I wait that long I'll just wait for the beta. I'll see how I feel over the weekend and decide based on that I guess. I've never gotten a positive before 11dpo so I don't see the point testing sooner than that...

I may try to keep my distance from this place over the weekend, try to keep my mind on something else (yeah right!)! If I test I'll be sure to let everyone know.


----------



## babydrms

ewwg12345 said:


> Ladies when did you test and get two lines? I mean real lines, not squinters (I can't handle that, my eyes are crappy!). I am trying to decide if I should test on Sunday or Monday (11/12 DPO), or just wait until beta (14DPO, 9dp5dt = Wednesday). I am afraid to test, but would also just like to know so I can go ahead and plan for next steps if this doesn't work. My first pregnancy it took forever (16dpo) to get a positive, the second I got a decent one on 11dpo. Last time I never tested because I was too scared (and kept peeing in the night from PIO!), I just waited for my beta. I may still wait, not sure...


Mine were there the evening of 9dpo, and no longer squinters by 11dpo, oh and second morning urine makes darker lines for me :shrug:. 




roxane1986 said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> I felt cramping and twinges a few hours after transfer and just knew it was implantation. I was right :)
> 
> Is it possible that mine implanted 5 days after 5dt? :S Maybe that's why my betas were not so high? Cause I felt like few lightnings the weekend of the 21 of july and my transfer was on the 17 and right after those twinges(lightning), I started having my symptomes..Click to expand...

Lightening is the feeling of baby movement during later pregnancy - not to be confused with twinges and cramps felt during implanation or uterine stretching. 



ewwg12345 said:


> Thanks Springy. That is when my beta is, so if I wait that long I'll just wait for the beta. I'll see how I feel over the weekend and decide based on that I guess. I've never gotten a positive before 11dpo so I don't see the point testing sooner than that...
> 
> I may try to keep my distance from this place over the weekend, try to keep my mind on something else (yeah right!)! If I test I'll be sure to let everyone know.

Well, will be here whenever/if you decide to test and have everything crossed. Have you felt crampy or anything?


----------



## roxane1986

Well for me they felt like lightning cause they lasted one second and they would surprise me enough that when i was in public id stop talking and grab my belly and it was already gone!! Maybe they are twinges but for me felt like lightning inside!


----------



## DaisyQ

GL Emma!

For what it's worth, I plan on testing the day (or night) before my beta. Same as you, I don't want to find out at work. If I'm going to be distraught, I'd rather it happen at home...


----------



## Buster1

Good Luck with whatever you decide to do over the weekend. I've got everything crossed for you hun.


----------



## Kelly9

Baby I also get darker line with second morning urine lol. 

Just let us know if you test :) I hope the weekend goes fast for you.


----------



## marie44

Emma - i don't think i said congrats on being pupo! I tried to stay as busy as possible so i couldn't dwell on the outcome. I found out my beta results at work which wasn't ideal but at that point i just wanted to know one way or another & i couldn't imagine waiting 3 more hours until i was home to find out. Everyone is different though so do what feels right for you. Drink lots of milk too if you're not already. 

Daisy - not much longer now. My lining was 8mm so it sounds like you're almost there.

So glad everyone is hearing the heartbeats. That is when it started to feel real for me.


----------



## DaisyQ

Lining is 9mm today, and the RE who saw me told the nurse taking notes that I am "OK to set up for transfer." So that's good! She said I may not start progesterone quite yet -wait for the call. I was really hoping to have my transfer on the 22nd, and she said that's definitely a possibility, and they may just have me coast from now until Friday, and then start PIO. I wonder if lining can get too thick?? My guess is it will be 14-15 by Friday...


----------



## marie44

Daisy - no, it can't get too thick from what i understand. The thicker the better. There is something called a triple stripe that some doctors try for where the lining is so thick (15mm i think) that all 3 sides are touching each other and the embie has a better chance of implanting. I struggled to get to 8mm which they told me was the minimum but was clearly sufficient. I started pio at er which was 3 days before et. I guess they want you starting early. Can't hurt.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Marie! I do have the triple stripe - she pointed it out to us today. So that's good... 

I'm starting PIO 5 or 6 days before transfer, because my frozen embies are 6 days old (but really 5 days developmentally), so they want my uterine lining to be in sync with my embie development... :flower:


----------



## Buster1

That's great news Daisy. Transfer day will be here before you know it.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks! Just did some research on pubmed, and it looks like the thicker the lining the better, so I'm not going to stress it. :flower:


----------



## Springy

Daisy - mine was 10 (or 1.0 since we seem to use mm instead of cm up here!!) before they started the progesterone for 5 days before transfer. I worried about it getting too thick too but clearly it wasn't an issue for me either :) SO happy you're getting close to your transfer :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

my lining was also super thick for transfer I had a gorgeous triple lining, my triple lining showed up early to and they all kept complimenting me on my "beautiful lining" no joke lol so don't worry.


----------



## ewwg12345

Guess what! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







tests 7dp5dt.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 12


----------



## babydrms

ewwg12345 said:


> Guess what! :happydance:

Wonderful!!!! :happydance: Congratulations, this is great!!! Did you get your beta back?


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks Baby! :) No beta yet, beta is on Wednesday...I've been feeling a bit nauseous and smells were bothering me the last few days so I decided to go ahead and test. The lines came up really fast, so I am curious what the beta will be....I know this is just the beginning of a long road but I can't help but be excited! Please please please may this be a sticky baby (or babies)! x


----------



## babydrms

ewwg12345 said:


> Thanks Baby! :) No beta yet, beta is on Wednesday...I've been feeling a bit nauseous and smells were bothering me the last few days so I decided to go ahead and test. The lines came up really fast, so I am curious what the beta will be....I know this is just the beginning of a long road but I can't help but be excited! Please please please may this be a sticky baby (or babies)! x

Oh Emma, I really have everything crossed that this is your take home baby(ies)!


----------



## Kelly9

I knew you'd get pregnant! I am praying for super sticky baby(ies) for you! Will they monitor you with more scans this time?


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks Kelly! :) The prayers are appreciated...we are excited and nervous! Not sure if they'll monitor me differently this time...I will ask on Wednesday when I go for the beta test.


----------



## Kelly9

Can't wait to hear!

Come on daisy you're last!


----------



## ewwg12345

Yes Daisy! Now it is your turn! :) Just a week until transfer now, right?


----------



## DaisyQ

Emma!!! Holy crapola! That is fantastic, fantastic news! I am so thrilled for you!

I seriously woke up this morning and thought to myself - I HAVE to check B&B because I feel like Emma may have updated... And you did, and with fabulous news. Over the moon for you girl!

OMG, the PRESSURE of being last! :haha: Oh boy... 

Yes, transfer is next week. Wednesday.... PIO starts Friday. Yikes. I got the OK to "set up" for transfer on Saturday, so I probably could have moved the transfer up to late this week, but I'm holding out for a particular doctor that is referred to as the "uterus whisperer." And he does transfers on Wednesdays, so I'm in a holding pattern till then. Lining on Saturday was 9.1, type 1, triple stripe. That's the last lining check I'll have until the day before transfer.


----------



## roxane1986

Congrats Emma!!!! :happydance:

Good luck Daisy!! This is a magical thread so I'm sure it'll work for you too :flower:

Hope everybody is doing good?! I go for my scan in a week!!! This is the longest days of my life!!


----------



## Springy

Oh Emma I am SO happy for you!!!!!! :happydance: Praying that this is your sticky bean :dust:


----------



## marie44

Emma - congrats! That was a pretty dark line so maybe twins or a really solid implanter! So happy for you!


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks Rox and Springy! :)

Daisy - now you get to be the caboose on the BFP train! :) Sounds like you have good plan, so nice you can arrange for the doc you want for transfer. I know it is silly but I was *so* happy having my doctor do my transfer. Your lining sounds great, I hope these next few days go quick for you! I forget, you have a girl and a boy embryo to put back, right?

Marie, I am really curious for the beta tomorrow because it *is* a darker line than I've gotten before (it was 12dpo but in the evening). We'd be happy with one or two beans, just want them to stick around! DH thought it was silly that I got two types of tests and did them at the same time...I guess it is kind of silly, but I wanted to be sure! :)


----------



## Springy

Emma I POAS daily till I had my first scan!!!!


----------



## ewwg12345

I probably will too Springy...at least when I don't have betas. I think I get a scan at 5.5 weeks and another at 7 if I remember correctly from last time...I have to be sure to ask tomorrow!


----------



## DaisyQ

ewwg12345 said:


> Thanks Rox and Springy! :)
> 
> Daisy - now you get to be the caboose on the BFP train! :) Sounds like you have good plan, so nice you can arrange for the doc you want for transfer. I know it is silly but I was *so* happy having my doctor do my transfer. Your lining sounds great, I hope these next few days go quick for you! I forget, you have a girl and a boy embryo to put back, right?

Thanks Emma. :flower: Yep, one girl, one boy. EEEEEEEeeeeek.


----------



## Kelly9

I had the same doc (now me re) do all three of my transfers it was nice and she's awesome. 

Emma still so excited for you

Daisy how cool knowing the gender! Good luck! 

I peed on ics and frers till I was 6 weeks lol.


----------



## roxane1986

I'm about to pee on one because havnt since my last beta which was 12 days ago :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

You've waited that long!?! Pee on the stick!!!!

Heard tulips HB today on my doppler! Was going 168!


----------



## roxane1986

I did and it was very reassuring! Took a cheaper one and the line was soooomuch darker then the control line and it came up immediatly!!:)

Ohhhhhh very nice!!! Thats way more reassuring!! I want one! Especially that your only 8 weeks thats great that you could hear it!! Which one did you get? Online?


----------



## Kelly9

I got it off ebay it's called a sonotrax B sometimes called a sonoline B but they're the same. It was worth every penny! I've never heard it this early though I didn't really try many times before 9 weeks with my other pregnancies. 

I loved watching the lines come up super dark before the control line.


----------



## Buster1

OMG Emma huge Congratulations to you. I'm so pleased for you. I'll keep you and your bean or beans in my prayers, but those lines look awesome.

Daisy it sounds like everything is looking good for your upcoming transfer. I have a feeling you'll be giving us good news as well.

I have my gender scan tomorrow, and I must say I'm getting excited. Hope everyone else and their beans are doing well.


----------



## ewwg12345

Ladies please pray for me and my little beans. I had some cramping last night so went to bed early; when I woke up to pee in the night I had some brown spotting in my underwear...just a little, but it was there. When I got up this AM there was no more in my underwear but a bit when I wiped. I am trying to stay hopeful, but spotting has never ended in anything but mc/bleeding for me. I am leaving shortly for my beta and will ask my nurse about it. I wish I could take the day off and just stay off my feet, but I have an important meeting at work so I have to go in. Please pray for me ladies. Thanks. x


----------



## Springy

Praying for you Emma! I had bleeding at 6 weeks and was told as long as it isn't bright red or prolonged not to worry that it's normal as implantation isn't a single event and that you could just still be having remnants from that. Xoxo


----------



## roxane1986

ewwg12345 said:


> Ladies please pray for me and my little beans. I had some cramping last night so went to bed early; when I woke up to pee in the night I had some brown spotting in my underwear...just a little, but it was there. When I got up this AM there was no more in my underwear but a bit when I wiped. I am trying to stay hopeful, but spotting has never ended in anything but mc/bleeding for me. I am leaving shortly for my beta and will ask my nurse about it. I wish I could take the day off and just stay off my feet, but I have an important meeting at work so I have to go in. Please pray for me ladies. Thanks. x

I will keep you in my prayers but I know it's hard not to worry but I don't think you should worry, your still early in your pregnancy and since it's brown, it means it's old blood, could be from the er or implantation, same thing for the cramping, very normal to have cramping this early!! Good luck with you beta today hun xox :hugs:


----------



## roxane1986

Buster1 said:


> OMG Emma huge Congratulations to you. I'm so pleased for you. I'll keep you and your bean or beans in my prayers, but those lines look awesome.
> 
> Daisy it sounds like everything is looking good for your upcoming transfer. I have a feeling you'll be giving us good news as well.
> 
> I have my gender scan tomorrow, and I must say I'm getting excited. Hope everyone else and their beans are doing well.

YAY!!! Keep us posted!! I say a boy and a girl! :oneofeach:


----------



## ewwg12345

So first beta was 183, which is higher than last time so that is comforting I guess....I guess the real test will be whether or not it doubles by Friday. The nurse said my progesterone was a little low, which may expalin the spotting...she wants me to increase my progesterone to 1.5 (which I was thinking of doing anyways!). No more spotting since last night, thank goodness.

Buster can't wait to hear the results of your gender scan! :)


----------



## roxane1986

Good beta emma!! Im sure everything will be ok!! Good luck xo


----------



## ewwg12345

Yikes....just talked to my nurse (she left a message before). My estrogen is good, but my progesterone plummeted today. It has been in the 20s-30s for all previous blood draws, but today was only 8.6!!! She doesn't think this caused the spotting, but wants me on 1.5 units from now on. Baby, you had progesterone issues early on, didn't you? What did you have to do?


----------



## Kelly9

Emma yay for beta but boo for spotting. Low progesterone could definitely cause spottig/ bleeding! So next beta in two days?


----------



## ewwg12345

Yep, next beta and progesterone check on Friday. 

I bled quite a bit with my shots both last night and the night before, I wonder if the oil came out with the blood? I just don't get how it would fall that far given I'm doing the same injections in the same general area every night. Nothing is ever easy!

Sorry to go on and on ladies, I am just a ball of nerves over here. Hope you are all doing well. 

Buster - when are you going to update us on your gender scan??? :) :)


----------



## Springy

Emma low progesterone is definitely a cause for the spotting. You could also ask them if you could supplement with suppositories. When I had the spotting they doubled my progesterone dose for 48 hours.

Your beta is a great number though so focus on the positive and hope that this is just one small bump in your journey! A scary bump that a few of us can relate to but just a little bump!

:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

is her gender scan today? Or tomorrow?

Emma baby is going PIO and suppositories and it's worked for her.


----------



## roxane1986

She wrote yesterday at 11:54pm that it was tomorrow so I figure its today?!


----------



## babydrms

ewwg12345 said:


> Yikes....just talked to my nurse (she left a message before). My estrogen is good, but my progesterone plummeted today. It has been in the 20s-30s for all previous blood draws, but today was only 8.6!!! She doesn't think this caused the spotting, but wants me on 1.5 units from now on. Baby, you had progesterone issues early on, didn't you? What did you have to do?

Yes, I def had a progesterone level which was up and down and all around, lol. It was 11.2, 19, 12, 27, 23 - crazy!! After the first one they upped my PIO to 1.5 ml. I was using one suppository, which I upped because I read a literature about it preventing MC. Then they officially upped in after the third draw. They also called and asked if I was getting lumps, which occasionally I was. So (upon further instructions) I made sure that DH injects nice and slow over 30 seconds, and that I sat on a heating pad. I also had him inject in areas that hat less fat and more mucle because the nurse said when it makes a lump usually means it has gotten in the subcutaneous tissue and not the muscle and is not being absorbed as well. Since your already spotting I would def add suppositories if you can like Springy suggested and maybe add the before mentioned technique changes. I hope your taking it nice and easy and keeping your feet up! Think of you!


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks Baby! I was def getting the lumps from doing the shots myself in easy to reach spots...DH did it for me tonight in a new spot so hopefully that will help. I'll call and ask for suppositories tomorrow, but I bet they won't give them to me until Friday's blood draw. On the plus side, the spotting has stopped for now.


----------



## Springy

I thought it was today!

I am guessing one of each.


----------



## Kelly9

Well then come on buster! WHats the news? I'm going to go with 2 girls :)


----------



## babydrms

Hmmmm, I don't know - I think maybe one of each too!


----------



## ewwg12345

I am also going with one of each!:oneofeach:


----------



## Buster1

Hi ladies it's been a busy day as you can imagine but I won't keep you waiting any longer. We have *2 BOYS *in there. Needless to say dh is over the moon. I must admit I was a tiny bit dissappointed that I didn't have at least 1 little girl in there, but I am so excited for these 2 little boys. I can't wait to dress them in GQ style.

Emma I'm glad the spotting has stopped, you know they say that spotting is a common sign of twins so you might be joining me and Marie. Take it easy hun and I'll keep you and your bean in my prayers.


----------



## Kelly9

YAY!!!!!!!!! Thats great Buster! They're going to be the best friends! Plus you're less likley to get a boy with ICSI let alone 2!


----------



## Buster1

Thanks Kelly, now I have to start thinking of names. Dh already has some ideas but he is originally from Puerto Rico so they are all in Spanish and I have to make sure that my side of the family will be able to pronounce the babies names. LOL


----------



## Kelly9

lol yes thats probably a good idea! Or make sure there is an american way of saying them. We had a hard time with boys names, so I wish you all the luck!


----------



## Springy

I think all women want a girl! I know I would be lying if I said that I didn't. But I will be totally happy with whatever I am blessed with. 

Good luck with the names :) that's always a tough decision!

Kelly - I have heard the exact opposite with icsi ... That more boys are icsi babies than girls. And from just the ladies on here the overwhelming majority have been boys.


----------



## roxane1986

Great news Buster!! It's fun to get one of each but 2 of the same sex is soo cute!! :) 
We also have hard time with boy names!! GL :)


----------



## DaisyQ

What I've read is that when they pick which embryos to put back, based on how they look, a greater proportion are boys... 

I agree with you Springy. I'd love a boy, but I definitely want a girl. Like if I could only have 1 child, I'd want a girl. Probably because I'm so close to my mom, I'm hoping to have a similar relationship with a daughter. I am truly over the moon though to have 1 of each in the freezer, and as much as I'm terrified of having twins, I do hope they both stick.


----------



## DaisyQ

And congratulations Buster!! There are some Spanish names I love actually, but could never use because my DH would be like "huh???" He's like that with any name that sounds like it might be from a country we are not from. I love the name Esme (French, means "love"), and he said no way. I like Andreas, Mateo... :flower:


----------



## roxane1986

Esme is very cute!!! Reminds me of Twilight because of Renesme!! ;)
We are french but we are trying to find names that will be nice in french and in english since we live in Ontario, it is mostly english but we are french. 
The only name DH and I found for a guy that we agreed on is Cedrick.. but we have 3 girl names hehe Pamela, Noemie and Lydia!! 

I have a friend who named her son Matteo, it is very cute!! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Nope it's actually more likely boy with conventional IVF and more likely girls with ICSI (thats what me RE told me) and I've read the studies, out of everyone I know with icsi which is many many only 2 are having boys including buster.


----------



## roxane1986

I don't mind, either way I'll be soooo happy to be blessed with a little angel!! :)

I think the nausea is here for me, not sure if that's what it is but I feel weird!! Can't say it's ms since it's not in the morning. It started yesterday before dinner, I was waiting for DH to get home to eat but then I kinda got nauseous so I ate, the nausea came back after about 45 min. I went to bed with a glass of water beside me.. This morning I was fine.. now it just came back, I kinda feel like I have more saliva in my mouth and something in my throat.. don't feel like I'll be sick but kinda!! Hard to explain!! Kinda feels like a hangover!! :S


----------



## DaisyQ

I love Noemie! So cute! I also love Chloe.


----------



## Kelly9

sounds like ms.

I want a girl very badly, I have a son and it was my daughter that passed away with my late loss, I just want the chance to raise a girl and have that relationship that I thought I was going to get last time. It's very emotional for me now which is why I'm debating staying team yellow.

Also with ICSI the studies said that when going to blast before selecting which embies to put back increased chances of having a girl but more day 3 embies resulted in boys.


----------



## roxane1986

Kelly9 said:


> sounds like ms.
> 
> I want a girl very badly, I have a son and it was my daughter that passed away with my late loss, I just want the chance to raise a girl and have that relationship that I thought I was going to get last time. It's very emotional for me now which is why I'm debating staying team yellow.
> 
> Also with ICSI the studies said that when going to blast before selecting which embies to put back increased chances of having a girl but more day 3 embies resulted in boys.

I hope you get your little girl kelly!! Since Hannah is looking over Tulip I'm sure she'll make sure to make you happy!! :)


----------



## mrsmax

Rox - my nausea has always been worse in the evening!!!!! Hope yours doesnt get as bad as mine. 

kelly - here's hoping Tulip is a girl. :baby: I must be unusual in that given a choice I want a boy. Always have - although obviously a happy healthy baby is all I really want :)


----------



## ewwg12345

You are not alone Mrsmax, I kind of want a boy too! Though I'll be thrilled with whatever I end up with when the day comes! :)


----------



## Kelly9

I actually want 2 boys and 1 girl when I'm all done with ttc, I just want to have my one girl but if i end up with 1 boy and 2 girls I'm cool with that, just need a girl. 3 boys and I'd likely try for a fourth!


----------



## ewwg12345

Kelly I'd love one of each, but first I need to have one! haha :) We used to always want 3, but that plan has kind of gone out the window.


----------



## Kelly9

^ Our plan kind of did to for a while, then when we got pregnant naturally with our son it was back on, I don't think 3 will be impossible for us especially if we get a healthy baby from this ICSI, though we'll be ttc pretty much straight away naturally once my period returns after delivery, if we can get ourselves another miracle why not, and if we don't we have 3 blasts and 6 day 3's frozen, one of those should give us another baby.


----------



## roxane1986

Same here!! We wanted 2 and if they were both the same sex we'd try for a third one but after going thru with all this, if I get one I'll be happy with that, we will not continue trying, although we will not use protection and it might just happen but I'm not going back to that mental stage of ttc again!! NO WAY!!


----------



## roxane1986

Kelly9 said:


> ^ Our plan kind of did to for a while, then when we got pregnant naturally with our son it was back on, I don't think 3 will be impossible for us especially if we get a healthy baby from this ICSI, though we'll be ttc pretty much straight away naturally once my period returns after delivery, if we can get ourselves another miracle why not, and if we don't we have 3 blasts and 6 day 3's frozen, one of those should give us another baby.

You are very strong Kelly!! 

May I ask, what is the infertility in your couple?


----------



## Kelly9

infertility makes it all so much harder. My husband promised me we would never have just 1. I couldn't imagine only having one and not giving skyler a sibling but if we had two and it never happened again as sad as I would be I would be thankful for my 2. If this one is a girl we may even consider stopping (dh wants me to think about it) but I just want 3 so I don't know, plus we'll never use contraception either.


----------



## Kelly9

My husband has moderate-severe male factor. I am healthy, I do have an AV fistula in my uterus but it won't stop me from getting pregnant it just makes me higher risk for bleeding come delivery time.


----------



## roxane1986

Kelly9 said:


> My husband has moderate-severe male factor. I am healthy, I do have an AV fistula in my uterus but it won't stop me from getting pregnant it just makes me higher risk for bleeding come delivery time.

Do you remember what were your husbands sperm count, sperm motility and the percentage of normal sperm (morpholigy something like that)
I am asking becasue I want to knwo if with DH's #'s if it would still be possible to get pregnant naturally!! He had 19m sperm count, 46% motility first time around and second time 38% motility and last test we did we found out that he had 1.5% of normal heads something like that so that's why we did ICSI!! I got pregnant once 3 yrs ago but it turned out to be a blighted ovum, which I think is because of the abnormality in the sperm! Can that still affect my embryos with ICSI!?


----------



## roxane1986

And all the test day did, I was very fertile apparently! Cycle lenght of 28 to 30 days, nothing blocking the tubes.. blablabla.. so i dunno.. :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

Was it 1.5% out of the new 5% scale? or the old scale which used 15%

My dh's counts were roughly between 12-22 million (though his last one was 37 million!!! A new high for us) his motility was usually just about 40% sometimes 1 or 2% lower or higher and his morphology was (out of the old scale of 15%) 9-10% with the new scale they use it was something like 2.5-3% out of the 5% with the 15%/5% being normal. So yes I'd say it's very possible you could do it yourself. It took us 16 cycles or 18 months to with opks and temping and having sex at all the right times to get pregnant on our own, we also didn't have sex more then once every 2-3 days to save the sperm up.


----------



## roxane1986

Kelly9 said:


> Was it 1.5% out of the new 5% scale? or the old scale which used 15%
> 
> My dh's counts were roughly between 12-22 million (though his last one was 37 million!!! A new high for us) his motility was usually just about 40% sometimes 1 or 2% lower or higher and his morphology was (out of the old scale of 15%) 9-10% with the new scale they use it was something like 2.5-3% out of the 5% with the 15%/5% being normal. So yes I'd say it's very possible you could do it yourself. It took us 16 cycles or 18 months to with opks and temping and having sex at all the right times to get pregnant on our own, we also didn't have sex more then once every 2-3 days to save the sperm up.

I think it was 1.5% on 10%.. Because I remember them suggesting ICSI because it was under 4%.. 

When we were TTC, I never went all the way to testing on ovulation test, taking my temp.. but I knew when I was ovulating, I could feel it! But Maybe I should have done that because maybe when I knew I was ovulating, it was too late.. I felt like AF symptoms for a day or two during the time of ovulation, do you think we should of done it before that or right on those days?? We would do it approx 10-12 times a month in good months!


----------



## Kelly9

With a lower morphology your chances are less... I'd find out forsure what the scale is they used cause I know it's been changed recently like in the last year but nothing is impossible, I've known of quiet a few girls to have male factor only who managed to get pregnant naturally, some took over 2 years of trying with charting and opks, if you're going to try on your own you should get opks and learn to chart it will help maximize your chances.


----------



## roxane1986

Thanks alot!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Gosh, consider yourself lucky Rox. I took my temp every day for over a year, even on vacation! Not the most romantic thing. I think my RE stifled a laugh at my first appointment when I pulled out over a year of charts for him to look at! I stopped temping once we were on fertility meds but after transfer I still temp to make sure my temps are adequately high. We did OPKs, the SMEP plan, preseed, shoulder stands after sex, the works! And I did get pregnant twice in a year, which is not bad given my translocation. If/when we are successful with IVF, I think I am done with all this. If this pregnancy pans out, we'll have one frozen guy left that I'll transfer, but no more fresh cycles. I am an only child so I can make peace with the idea of only having one. And we'll try naturally (hopefully I can do it on a more relaxed basis!), knowing that I'll probably keep having m/cs.


----------



## Kelly9

^ No more fresh cycles for me either.


----------



## roxane1986

Well I don't have any :cold: so I just hope this little bean sticks because I don't want to go thru another IVF cycle! I think if we did have some frozen, I would want this baby to stick more then anything in the world but I wouldnt' feel as much pressure!! 
We always tought we'd have some frozen! At ER they had 11, 9 were mature, 8 fertilized so we did a day 5 transfer, when we got there there was only 3 left, 1 of good quality and 2 of poorer quality :blush: We transfered 2 buit the other one wasnt good enough to freeze!! Never tought this was going to happen, we were really shocked! What do you think caused this to drop so much? For sure there was still 5 or more the second day because they said if not it would be a d3t..


----------



## Springy

roxane1986 said:


> Well I don't have any :cold: so I just hope this little bean sticks because I don't want to go thru another IVF cycle! I think if we did have some frozen, I would want this baby to stick more then anything in the world but I wouldnt' feel as much pressure!!
> We always tought we'd have some frozen! At ER they had 11, 9 were mature, 8 fertilized so we did a day 5 transfer, when we got there there was only 3 left, 1 of good quality and 2 of poorer quality :blush: We transfered 2 buit the other one wasnt good enough to freeze!! Never tought this was going to happen, we were really shocked! What do you think caused this to drop so much? For sure there was still 5 or more the second day because they said if not it would be a d3t..

I don't know if I would do another fresh either .... I have two frozen but know they are not as good quality as the ones I used this time so my faith in them is low. 

And Rox we were told sometimes it is a bad batch of eggs and they also can't tell anything about embryo quality without doing CCMS testing or PGD testing with CCMS testing being more routine unless you are looking for a specific genetic issue.


----------



## roxane1986

Springy said:


> roxane1986 said:
> 
> 
> Well I don't have any :cold: so I just hope this little bean sticks because I don't want to go thru another IVF cycle! I think if we did have some frozen, I would want this baby to stick more then anything in the world but I wouldnt' feel as much pressure!!
> We always tought we'd have some frozen! At ER they had 11, 9 were mature, 8 fertilized so we did a day 5 transfer, when we got there there was only 3 left, 1 of good quality and 2 of poorer quality :blush: We transfered 2 buit the other one wasnt good enough to freeze!! Never tought this was going to happen, we were really shocked! What do you think caused this to drop so much? For sure there was still 5 or more the second day because they said if not it would be a d3t..
> 
> I don't know if I would do another fresh either .... I have two frozen but know they are not as good quality as the ones I used this time so my faith in them is low.
> 
> And Rox we were told sometimes it is a bad batch of eggs and they also can't tell anything about embryo quality without doing CCMS testing or PGD testing with CCMS testing being more routine unless you are looking for a specific genetic issue.Click to expand...


what are those test? i dont think they've ever done those on me!? So I might have poor eggs and I never knew? Wouldn't that be something important to do before IVF?
Plus, they only retreived 11 but when they looked at my follicles on a regular cycle I had about 36 follicles growing.. Maybe it was a bad cycle!! :S
Lets just hope this one will stick and have a HB Tuesday!!

i was just on a meeting with my boss and I had 2 in a row twinges (lightnings), omg enough that you wonder if they noticed your face becasue these twinges take me by surprise!! I dont get them that often..


----------



## ewwg12345

Rox, CCS and PGD are genetic screening tests that they can run on your embryos. A biopsy is done on either day 3 or day 5, and they check the chromosomes for abnormalities. CCS checks all the chromosomes, making sure that there are no extras (trisomies) or deletions (monosomies). PGD/FISH uses specially built probes to check specific chromosomes, counting specific markers, either chromosomes or markers for diseases (cystic fibrosis etc). You can also do polar body biopsy, which tests polar bodes from the egg before and right after fertilization, but I know nothing about that test.


----------



## roxane1986

ok, and I suppose you need to ask for those and it's extra money?


----------



## ewwg12345

Yes, I know at my clinic it is an extra $7000 on top of regular IVF. Though you get the benefit of assisted hatching for free, since they pierce the "egg shell" when they do the biopsy. 

But unless you have a chromosomal issue or were flagged in your genetic testing for something (tay sachs, cystic fibrosis, etc), when you are younger I don't think most clinics see it as necessary. We only did it because of my chromosome translocation, for example. For older women, their eggs can have higher rates of aneuploidy (missing or extra chromosomes), so this is a way to avoid transfering embryos that are likely to miscarry or have birth defects related to trisomy. Some clinics (CCRM?) do it almost as a matter of course, I believe, but those tend to be clinics that treat a lot of cases with previous failed IVF cycles.


----------



## ewwg12345

Speaking of embryo testing...Daisy, are you excited to start PIO tomorrow? You have another lining check too right? Just 5 days to transfer....!!!!! :):)


----------



## Kelly9

Rox my second cycle was very different from my first, with my first I had 20 eggs collected 15 were mature, 11 fertilized, we transferred 2 at day 3 and 8 were frozen at day 3, I got OHSS pretty bad after this cycle, we then did a FET after we lost Hannah with our top 2 days 3's, they didn't take. So we decided cause we're moving to an isolated post that we'd do a fresh cycle to up our chances and just freeze again, so second cycle they had my on bcp's cause my cycle was all over the place (didn't like that) and they started me on a lower dose of stims to avoid OHSS problem was nothing happened for the first 3 days I was on the meds so they upped me, then they upped me again to like almost 3 time what I ever took before and in the end I got 14 eggs but only 7 were mature, 6 fertilized, all were doing exceptionally well past day 3 and on day 4 they were still all growing, by day 5 transfer day I had 1 put back and 1 frozen while they watched the other 4. The next day I got a call that 2 more made it and were frozen, so that left us with a 66% blast rate which is very good. Most clinics blast rate is about 50% though some are as low as 25% it all depends on the person and the egg quality and the cycle. I would say you should have gotten a few more but maybe there were other factors. I hope both of yours took!


----------



## Buster1

I think these two will be it for us. I would have been fine with one child as I am an only child, but dh has always wanted 2. I'm glad these two will have each other, but I think I will be done after this. I do have 2 frozen embies if I change my mind but considering how this pregnancy is making me feel I don't know if it would be a good idea to do it again. Especially with having two toddler twins to look after as well. But who knows I could feel differently in time.


----------



## Kelly9

^ plus you can always put 1 back so you don't risk twins again.


----------



## Buster1

That's true Kelly. It's funny to this day dh is like it's good you didn't put back 3 because you would probably be having triplets right now. LOL


----------



## Kelly9

Triplets would scare the crap out of me! Like I'd bawl for the whole time I was pregnant.


----------



## babydrms

I am still on the fence about another fresh cycle. We have 3 embryos left on ice. If this pregnancy were unsuccessful for some reason, we would do another for sure. I like the idea of a boy first for us, both also love the idea of a daughter...obviously either would be amazing and just want to get through the next few weeks and share our news!


----------



## DaisyQ

ewwg12345 said:


> Speaking of embryo testing...Daisy, are you excited to start PIO tomorrow? You have another lining check too right? Just 5 days to transfer....!!!!! :):)

Yes, um, excited, and yet... no so excited! :rofl: Excited because it means I'm getting closer, and it will be an initiation into the sisterhood of PIO, but NOT excited for those HUGE ass needles and NOT excited for my clumsy husband to do the injection. But I guess it will be a bonding experience? Maybe when I bind him to the bed and whip his butt for hurting me? :rofl: Not really a dominatrix, but I couldn't resist the pun.

No more lining checks except for the one check prior to transfer (on Tuesday). Hoping and assuming lining has remained A-OK. I guess I'll get an update on Tuesday when I go. Going to pop into the office tomorrow morning to have circles drawn on my ass to help DH out.

As for the whole more kids discussion, I'm undecided. Also an only child and there are definite benefits to one (um hello - ALL the attention, all the Xmas gifts, and got to go on nice trips and wherever I wanted for college), but I'd love to provide a sibling, because I feel like I really missed out on that. I'm lucky because my baby(ies) will have two half sisters, so that's a bonus, but it would be nice if he/she had a sibling close in age. We'll see I guess. If it's twins, I think I'll be done, unless we have a happy accident down the road. If it's a singleton, I think I'll be back at my clinic within months of delivering, per my doctor's orders (she'd want me cycling again 3 months after!). If this entire transfer is a wash, I will cycle again, and may consider the banking program so I can have a few frosties in reserve for siblings, and I won't feel so rushed to cycle so soon after having my first... we'll see what happens.


----------



## Kelly9

^ does she have a specific reasoning for starting to cycle so soon after delivering? Is it cause the whole you're more fertile then reason? Also if you do that you may not be able to breast feed depending on the meds, so that may be an issue if you really want to. I know my clinic wants you to have not been bf'ing for 3 months before starting the meds again.


----------



## DaisyQ

She would want me to cycle again asap because I'm not a very good responder as it is at age 34, and she wouldn't want me to wait until I'm 36 or 37 to cycle again, because my response could be much worse.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh ok! Well it's a bonus that you're way more fertile after a delivery then!


----------



## ewwg12345

I finally got my second beat results (after nearly going crazy, they usually call at 1PM not 4PM so I was sure something was wrong)...388, so it doubled! Hooray! Of course I had stepped away just as they called and they left it on voicemail, and didn't tell me the progesterone number. I just left a message for them to call back with that number. Feeling a bit more optimistic about our chances though! :) :) :)


----------



## roxane1986

ewwg12345 said:


> I finally got my second beat results (after nearly going crazy, they usually call at 1PM not 4PM so I was sure something was wrong)...388, so it doubled! Hooray! Of course I had stepped away just as they called and they left it on voicemail, and didn't tell me the progesterone number. I just left a message for them to call back with that number. Feeling a bit more optimistic about our chances though! :) :) :)

Very good #'s!!! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Yay emma!!!! Will you have another beta?


----------



## ewwg12345

Yes, on Tuesday (20dpo or 15dp5dt). Then sometime in the 5th week they'll do a scan I think, followed by another one in the 7th week. If my next beta looks good I might even get a ticker...never had one before! :)


----------



## Kelly9

yay! Did your betas not double with your last IVF?


----------



## ewwg12345

They did, but were lower, and they flatlined at the 3rd beta. I believe they were 89 at 14dpo, 202 at 16dpo, then 209 four days later. Then they rose slowly for the next couple of weeks, peaking in at 778 then falling slowly. So since the 3rd beta was no good and things didn't improve from there, I never did a ticker. :(


----------



## Kelly9

Well your numbers are looking very good compared! I pray and hope your third is super high!


----------



## Buster1

Yay Emma and Emma's bean. Great numbers.


----------



## babydrms

Great beta Emma - more than double :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay for a great second beta!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks ladies! I am feeling a bit more hopeful now.


----------



## marie44

Emma - great beta! 

Buster- congrats! I think 2 of the same sex is great because they will have such a bond with each other. And they can share a bedroom for a lot longer (which is good for us in a 2br apt)!


----------



## Springy

Emma that is amazing!!! SO happy for you. 

Next up its Daisy! I can't believe we're so close to all being pregnant. I just know Daisy's will work too!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ewwg12345

I agree, now it is Daisy's turn! Daisy, how did your first PIO go?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks guys. I really, really hope so. Every day I go into work through the building that houses the maternity ward and every day I see all these pregos and tiny newborns, and I keep hoping that will be me. 

First PIO was OK, but it's already sore!! Details in my journal. I was about to smack DH, he was being an idiot tonight.


----------



## mrsmax

Emma :wohoo: That is fantastic!!!!!! Soooo pleased for you - that Beta was about the same as mine at that time. This could be it hon!!! Wow - cycyling 3 months after delivery! I know we should do something like that too as I will be 36 then and have low AM - but think will try naturally wacko:) for a few months and then go back next Autumn - but will be 37!!!!!!! Shame I dont have any frosties, but my eggs were too crap.

I cant believe we nearly all have BFPS!! That is awesome :hug:


----------



## Kelly9

So close! I agree it's amazing. It'll be nice when we can all talk preggo talk :)


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks MrsMax! And Kelly, you guys can talk preggo talk whenever you like....you have all earned it! :)

Question for you ladies...have any of you had fevers on PIO? They upped my dose to 1.5 units on Wednesday, and every night since then about 6 hours after the shot I wake up with chills, which then turn into sweats. My temperature is about 100 when this happens. It resolves somewhat with tylenol, but is now happening on and off through the day. When I woke today, my "resting" temp was 99.7, and once I got up it was 100.3. Before I changed the dose, my resting temp in the AM had been 98.3. 

When the fever comes on I always drink tons of fluids to try to cool off, and I am taking tylenol every 6 hours. No other symptoms, so I don't think I am getting sick. I called the on-call doctor line to tell them my situation and ask about possibly dropping my dose back down a bit to 1.25, but they said I need to come in tomorrow AM before I can make any changes. It is pretty miserable, but mostly I am afraid I am cooking whatever is in my uterus! :( 

This happened almost the whole time with my fresh cycle when I was on 1 unit (with DH doing the shots), but at the time I thought it was normal. Then this time, when I did the shots, no fevers or discomfort, so I realized maybe it wasn't normal. Now, for the last 3 days (DH doing the shots again), I've had the fever issues. If anyone has had anything similar, what did you do to resolve it? (sorry this is so long but I thought yall might have some ideas!).


----------



## DaisyQ

I know for sure progesterone does raise your body temp, and I've run a small temp 99-100, during my luteal phase during natural cycles. 

Not sure, but I'm sure the docs will want to rule out an infection. Maybe they will do a CBC?


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks Daisy. They said they want to look at the injection sites to see if there is a reaction at the site, they may do a blood test too I imagine. That makes me feel better that you've had similar temps...so hopefully I am not cooking my embryos! :)

BTW I don't know how I never noticed you had a journal before! Now I'll have to stalk you! :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Sounds like they are doing the right thing ruling out infection. I never had chills along with the higher than normal temps. 

Another girl on b&b developed cellulitis from the pio injections. So it's a good thing you will be getting checked out. She's knocked up with twins btw, and everyone is doing fine.

Stalk away!!


----------



## Buster1

Emma it's good you're getting things checked out, but don't worry about cooking your bean. Your fever has to be pretty high to do that. Something like 103 or higher. I don't know if you remember I got sick with a bad cold right after my first ultrasound and I was running a fever between 100 and almost 101 for 2 days. I was worried about cooking my beans as well, but kept things under control with tylenol and ice packs on the back of my neck. So I'm sure your bean or beans will be fine.


----------



## Kelly9

Progesterone ups my temps to, though I haven't taken them in ages, and thats just the vaginal inserts. Can't wait to hear how you're beta is tomorrow!


----------



## babydrms

I also get night sweats - I guess a common side effect of PIO. I don't check my temp bu I do know I had a fever One time when I checked a few weeks back. It's good they are checking it out. 

Tiffany - I thought you are on Endometrin?


----------



## DaisyQ

Speaking of night sweats, ugh, I'm SO hot at night, and DH and I are having thermostat wars. I keep jacking up the AC, and he keeps turning it down. Fun times at our house in the middle of the night. 

Oh and it must be the PIO, but I was up to pee every hour. EVERY hour! :grr:


----------



## babydrms

It''s good practice for ya Daisy!


----------



## Springy

Emma - I am only on the vaginal suppositories however I am always hot and am sweating like you wouldn't believe at night. I have never actually taken my temperature but I would imagine if I did it would be elevated!!

Hope they give you some answers tomorrow but definitely you want to make sure you don't have an infection of some sort.


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks everyone, you are making me feel better! Just saw the doctor, she thinks it is probably nothing, just my body adjusting to the higher dose. They are running a complete blood count test for infection and will call me later with the results. For now I stay on 1.5 units. Apparently if my temp spikes like it has been but goes down that is fine; the concern is if it stays at an elevated level for several hours. Also, last night I felt much better so hopefully this is all nothing. I hope that I'll be able to relax at *some* point!

Daisy glad the shots are going well...sorry about the peeing, that doesn't go away I'm afraid. Transfer is soooo close! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Baby I am on endometrin but it still jacks my temps up, it's still progesterone just a different kind from what they told me. 

Emma did they take blood for the beta? Will you get results soon?


----------



## ewwg12345

No beta unfortunately...they are making me wait until Tuesday for that. They are super strict about the days on which they do the tests, probably for their stats or something. I did pee on another stick though, and the test line came up before the control and is super dark, as compared to 3 days ago when they were equally dark. So that made me feel better! :)


----------



## Kelly9

oh yay! I guess we'll live waiting two more days to hearing about your beta!


----------



## ewwg12345

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well! Just an update on my fever issues....No fever Saturday or Sunday night, yay! My CBC came back pretty normal, though I guess my white blood count was up a little so they had me back in today to test my urine, have a more experienced doctor look at my injection sites (no infection, no issue with location we've been using), and to run a second blood test to see if the white count is going down. I also convinced them to run my beta today so I don't have to go back tomorrow again, yay! :)

Do y'all have any suggestions for what to eat when you feel nauseous? I really can't think of anything I want, and am getting to the point where I can only eat half of anything put in front of me. Lunch is ok, but breakfast and dinner are real struggles. I've had soup the last couple nights, its the only thing I could manage. I guess it is a good sign to feel nausea but it is no fun!

How was everyone's weekend? Rox, don't you have a scan tomorrow? And Daisy, are you getting excited for your transfer now?


----------



## roxane1986

ewwg12345 said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well! Just an update on my fever issues....No fever Saturday or Sunday night, yay! My CBC came back pretty normal, though I guess my white blood count was up a little so they had me back in today to test my urine, have a more experienced doctor look at my injection sites (no infection, no issue with location we've been using), and to run a second blood test to see if the white count is going down. I also convinced them to run my beta today so I don't have to go back tomorrow again, yay! :)
> 
> Do y'all have any suggestions for what to eat when you feel nauseous? I really can't think of anything I want, and am getting to the point where I can only eat half of anything put in front of me. Lunch is ok, but breakfast and dinner are real struggles. I've had soup the last couple nights, its the only thing I could manage. I guess it is a good sign to feel nausea but it is no fun!
> 
> How was everyone's weekend? Rox, don't you have a scan tomorrow? And Daisy, are you getting excited for your transfer now?

Good to hear you are doing better!!:)

YES!!! It is finaly here!! Tomorrow at 2!!!! So nervous!!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## ewwg12345

3rd beta - 1140, progesterone 40! :)


----------



## Springy

Awesome Emma this seems to be a sticky bean!!!! I am SO happy for you.

As for nausea - have you tried crackers / bagels / bread? I know that normally settles my stomach or gingerale?


----------



## Kelly9

Yay emma! Those numbers are great! Re the nausea I ate a lot of soup in the beginning cause it helped, drank gingerale etc, usually I don't eat in the morning just get something to drink then I have a big lunch or as much as I can tolerate eating then for supper I usually don't feel like eating much so I'll snack or not eat altogether. Today I feel ok so far :) but my appetite is still messed up whether I have ms or not. Oh and popsicles helped for whatever reason, my biggest issue has been thirst. 

Rox good luck for scan!

My next scan is thursday! Yay!


----------



## babydrms

Emma - great news and your beta is more than double min was at 19dpo!! 

Afm- scan tomorrow and Wednesday.


----------



## roxane1986

Awesome numbers emma!!

Can ms or evening sickness come out the other end??:S i feel so blehhh and i had big nausea and sweats twice today and ended coming out the other end! Tmi!! Sorry!!


----------



## Kelly9

nausea can make you sweat. I did have the runs with my son for 3 months straight so likely preggo related.


----------



## Springy

My RE told us last week that your entire digestive system is out of whack. For some it is constipation others its the runs. At this point I think I would take the runs over the constipation .....


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh I had constipation but that was unblocked I guess lol
I didnt get the runs again but my dinner is ready I feel like I should eat but my stomach is feeling burkk! Im drinking gingerale but ill try to eat something cause feels like my stomach is empty:S


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for being pregnant ^ lol.


----------



## roxane1986

Yup tried to eat and not even 5 min later and I had to run to the bathroom!! If it means my LO is doing good then its all worth it! I just hope its not a bug?!


----------



## Kelly9

Likely ms. Thats how I felt, I still feel that way. I was pretty good all day today even brushing my teeth which usually sets me off into violent dry heaving, had a nice lunch and a nice sized dinner but now I feel barfy, I think I ate to much.


----------



## mrsmax

Emma - AWESOME numbers!!! This is it hon - and m/s is a great sign!!! You may know I was really really sick - still am sick every day at 20 weeks! - Like you I didnt fancy anything. I survived on plain soup and cheese and toast. Crackers in the morning helped a bit - ginger didnt do much for me but ginger ale was ok (until you get sick of that too). I survived one week on steamed veg!!!!! Hope you get better :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Emma! Awesome 3rd beta! Congratulations. Hopefully you will find a way to manage the MS... 

AFM, transfer is scheduled for tomorrow. Went for morning monitoring for my final lining check, and it was 7mm.. This is causing me major anxiety right now.

At my last check on 8/11, it was 9 mm, triple stripe, type 1. I was on estrace another 6 days before starting PIO (because I was trying to time my FET to be with a specific doctor). 

Anyway, I am concerned, because my lining appears to have shrunk? And I was under the impression that thicker is better, certainly thicker than an 8?

My doctor said that it's totally fine, and that it's normal for the lining to shrink, and that it's perfectly adequate for transfer. When she saw my anxiety about this, she looked at it from another angle, and said, actually let's call it an 8. But I'm so nervous about this... I have 2 blast to thaw and transfer, and I want optimal conditions obviously...

Thoughts????

What was your lining on the day before transfer day??


----------



## Springy

Daisy they only checked mine before I started the progesterone and then never checked it again before transfer so mine could have shrunk too and I would have been none the wiser. I also know Husky lining was around 7 the day before transfer in her 2nd fresh cycle and she is pregnant.

If the doctor doesn't seem concerned I don't think you should be.

:hugs:


----------



## ewwg12345

Daisy I am sure it is fine; unfortunately they didn't check mine except for the day I started progesterone, so I can't give you anything for comparison, but like Springy said if the doctors think it is ok (and from what you've posted your clinic sounds really thorough and cautious) then it should be fine. Just focus on those embryos! x


----------



## Springy

Emma when is your first scan????


----------



## ewwg12345

I have one more beta/blood draw on Thursday, then I schedule my 5 week scan! I will probably try to get it next Tuesday or Wednesday. Then I'll have another one in the 7th week to see the heartbeat...though if we are lucky, we might even see it on the first one! I'll be 5w6d or 6w0d if I do Tuesday or Wednesday. Then maybe I'll get a ticker, if things look good... :)


----------



## ewwg12345

Baby and Rox looking forward to your scan updates...lots going on this week!

Springy, when is your next scan? I know Kelly has one Thursday...

MrsMax can't believe you are 20 weeks! Has it gone quickly or slowly (I imagine with the MS it felt slow...!)?

Daisy what time do they do your transfer? My clinic does retrievals in the AM and transfers in the PM, usually after 2. Will you get a picture of your blasts? Can't wait for you to be pupo! x


----------



## Springy

I won't have one till I am 12 weeks .... I will get the requisition this week as I have a pre-natal appointment with my family doctor on Friday morning. I am going to try and make the appointment for Friday September 7th when I would be 12w1d. I am also hoping that my family doctor uses the doppler this Friday! I am going to ask that she use it so that I can hear the bean's heart beat.


----------



## DaisyQ

ewwg12345 said:


> Daisy what time do they do your transfer? My clinic does retrievals in the AM and transfers in the PM, usually after 2. Will you get a picture of your blasts? Can't wait for you to be pupo! x


I think it's sometime in the afternoon, because they thaw the embryos in the morning.. ? Not sure. I'll check with my nurse when she calls.

Thanks Springy for your words of encouragement. I'm feeling much better. A woman on my clinic-specific thread told me that her lining prior to starting PIO was also 9mm, and she also measured 7mm the day before transfer, and she's pregnant. So... definitely feeling less anxious.


----------



## roxane1986

Saw a little hb!!!! 150bpm!!! So emotional!!

Embryo is on track at 7w5d but GS is at 6w2d so i go back on the 30 to make qure its all going good!! Dr said this varies with muscles and all so it could just be the way they measured!! We'll cross our fingers again!!


----------



## Kelly9

Great news rox! If baby is measuring perfect you likely just have a nice toned uterus. 

Daisy mine was checked a few days before and it was 1.2 but could have shrunk also they never checked after trigger shot.


----------



## ewwg12345

That is great Rox! You must be relieved!

Happy 9 weeks Kelly! :)


----------



## marie44

Daisy - i'm sure your lining is great. Remember, they are very concerned with success rates and would cancel if they didn't think it was sufficient. Mine was 8mm but they were more impressed with the "nice layering" just like yours. GL tomorrow! You must be so excited!

Rox - congrats on the hb. That's when it feels like there is a real baby in there.

AFM - had my sonogram appt with the specialist & they are measuring 1lb 12oz & 1lb 10oz which is right on track. They are laying sideways with their heads on my left side like they're on bunk beds...not the norm but perfectly fine. They are hoping i make it to 38 weeks which is 3 months from now...can't believe how close i am getting :)


----------



## Buster1

Such good news on this thread lately, I love it!!

Emma great numbers.

Daisy good luck tomorrow. I have a feeling everything will go really well.

With scans coming up for many of you this is an exciting time. I can't wait to hear all about them.


----------



## babydrms

Our scan went great, baby measures 8+2 and moving around and hb was 163. :cloud9: DH cried, he now believes there is a baby in my tummy :) We also "graduated" today to the OB and will continue to be followed by the RI.


----------



## Buster1

More good news. Congrats Baby. Love it.


----------



## Kelly9

Happy news thread :) I'm loving it.


----------



## ewwg12345

Yay Baby! That is great!

Daisy good luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks guys! Trying to feel positive about tomorrow, but I'm just so nervous about the conditions being right that I'm finding hard to feel relaxed and positive...

Also found out my progesterone is 16 and my E2 is 252 or something... my nurse said this is all fine, but I'm worried it's a tad low. At CCRM they like progesterone to be >20 by transfer day, and E2 > 300. Seems like I'm just a tiny bit low...


----------



## babydrms

My e2 was 190 and progesterone was 14 before transfer...


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks baby, that makes me feel better. :flower: you ended up upping your progesterone eventually right? I gave myself 1.25 mL tonight... I figure the tiny bit extra can't hurt. 

Sorry I'm so mememe. I am reading everyone else's posts and am thrilled for you baby, and Marie, so glad you has such positive scans!


----------



## roxane1986

Good luck today Daisy!! :)


----------



## ewwg12345

Daisy it is normal for you to be focused on yourself the day of your transfer, you have been waiting for your transfer for months! We are all focused on you too, and can't wait to hear about how it goes. Everyone is rooting for you!

I think your progesterone is fine, and if you are concerned just ask them about it at your next blood draw and see if they can "officially" up your dose. How many monitoring blood draws do they do in your luteal phase/post transfer? I had two, though I did have to specifically ask for my progesterone levels. As you'll remember mine was down to 8.6, and upping the dose did the trick...on Monday it was 40!

Will be thinking of you this afternoon!


----------



## Springy

GOOD LUCK DAISY!!! :dust: This is it for you :)


----------



## roxane1986

Here is the picture of my 7w5d scan! As you can see, the gestational sac is a little small! I go back on the 30th to make sure the embryo will be ok! 

Although, I don't think it's the best picture she could of taken! Hopefully we'll get another one next week and everything will be fine! [-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







scan.JPG
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kelly9

Looks great Rox! Like I said you likley just have a nice strong uterus :) Unlike my floppy one lol. 

Daisy huge good luck vibes coming your way!


----------



## babydrms

Looks good Roxane.

Daisy, they didn't up it until it went down to 11.2 with my first beta.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks guys, just to update here, I'm PUPO with a singleton. One of our two blasts did not survive the thaw. Transferred a completely hatched grade B blast this afternoon. OTD is 8/31.

Was pretty thrown/sad/disappointed that our other one didn't make it, and it just feels discouraging that at the end of an IVF cycle with 12 eggs and 11 embryos, only one made it to transfer. 

Trying to focus on the positive though. And trying to convince myself that the one who didn't make it would have had problems. Trying not to think about the decreased rate of success with SET....


----------



## babydrms

All it takes is one, and many people get bfp's from SET - some places it is required!


----------



## Kelly9

Mine was required and I'm preggo with a SET! Though I did fight for two. In hindsight I'm happy to not be preggo with twins. Was it you who knew the genders? You had 1 of each right? Do you know which one this one is? Congrats on pupo!


Emma looking forward to hearing about your beta, it's tomorrow right?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks kelly9. Yes - its a boy. :cloud9:


----------



## Kelly9

How amazing is that to know? I just couldn't imagine knowing before hand.


----------



## DaisyQ

It's pretty amazing ....


----------



## Kelly9

I'd have to agree.... wish I knew already!


----------



## Springy

Honestly I think I would have died if there were 2 in me. I am so relieved that it's one baby. I think we idealize the idea of twins but it is a lot of work, your little guy will be perfect and he will make you so happy!!!


----------



## babydrms

I'm not going to lie, I am relieved to have a singleton as well. Mostly because DH isn't working and everything that entails.


----------



## Buster1

Congrats on being PUPO Daisy. I hope your little boy is making himself at home in there. Take it easy and let your dh pamper you a little now.

Rox your scan looks great. What a happy little bean you have in there.

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well. My two boys in here are being really active. It's kind of neat that I'm starting to feel them move around. I just wish they wouldn't start at 6am and let me get a little rest. LOL


----------



## Springy

Buster - yay for movements!!! But boo to it being at 6am :(


----------



## babydrms

Buster - that is great! My twin patients always say it is 'party all the time' lol - I can't wait for movement!


----------



## ewwg12345

Rox the scan looks great!

Daisy that is so cool you know it is a boy already...and the blast was totally hatched? I bet he's already made himself at home! :) Did they give you a pic of the embryo?

Buster that is so cool you are feeling lots of movement, though I am sorry they are getting you ready for the lack of sleep this early. Maybe as they get bigger they'll be a bit calmer, or at least get going a bit later...!

Kelly I hope your scan goes well tomorrow...you'll have to post pix for us! :)

Hope everyone else is doing well!

I have my 4th beta tomorrow, I still get nervous with each one but hoping it will be on-trend with the earlier ones. I am looking forward to the first scan, which I'll get to schedule tomorrow....I am almost certain there is just one in there, but can't wait to see for sure!


----------



## roxane1986

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks guys, just to update here, I'm PUPO with a singleton. One of our two blasts did not survive the thaw. Transferred a completely hatched grade B blast this afternoon. OTD is 8/31.
> 
> Was pretty thrown/sad/disappointed that our other one didn't make it, and it just feels discouraging that at the end of an IVF cycle with 12 eggs and 11 embryos, only one made it to transfer.
> 
> Trying to focus on the positive though. And trying to convince myself that the one who didn't make it would have had problems. Trying not to think about the decreased rate of success with SET....

Enjoy being PUPO!!! My dr was recommending a SET, he said theres less chances of complications, miscarriages and all the things we don't want.. we still transfered two but only one stuck and we are more then happy with that!! It only takes one like baby said!! :) Now rest and let that lil boy make himself at home!!! :) That is crazy that you already know it's a boy, I didnt even know it was possible!! 

YAY!!! I have my raspberry!! :) hehe

Kelly!!! Good luck today!! Enjoy seeing your LO again!! :) It is such a good feeling!! :) What time is it at?

Emma, gl on your beta today! Don't worry, I'm sure it'll be fine!! :)

Buster! This is amazing that you feel them move!! :) I can't wait!! 

Baby, whats next for you?


----------



## Springy

Good luck today Emma & Tiffany! Can't wait for the updates :)


----------



## roxane1986

Springy, I'm sorry I have a hard time keeping track of everybody and usually the signature helps but have you gone to a scan yet? Is there one or two lil beans in there? what's next for you?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Roxane, Emma, buster...

I do have a pic, I'll try to scan and upload when I'm up out if bed, but trying to stay in bed most of today.


----------



## Springy

Rox I have had two scans. One at 6w6d and one at 9w one healthy bean in me :) I have been released from the fertility clinic and am off to see my family doctor tomorrow to get my papers for the 12w NT scan. Then I have my first appointment with my OBGYN on Sept 10th when I will be 12w4d.


----------



## roxane1986

Springy said:


> Rox I have had two scans. One at 6w6d and one at 9w one healthy bean in me :) I have been released from the fertility clinic and am off to see my family doctor tomorrow to get my papers for the 12w NT scan. Then I have my first appointment with my OBGYN on Sept 10th when I will be 12w4d.

That is great Springy! :) It's going pretty fast eh even though it is very stressful?!

Next time I see my lil bean in 1 week, I will already be 9 weeks.. next thing you know we will all be passed the scary phase of 12 weeks :) Can't wait!

Are you all doing the test for down syndrome?


----------



## Springy

It is crawling I don't feel like it is going quickly at all .... Just want to get through the 12 week scan and be moving forward into the second trimester.

I am doing all the tests for downs etc. It will not change the outcome of our pregnancy but we want to be prepared if there is bad news.


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh I know what you mean, I feel like it's going slow but at the same time I'm like wow I'm already 8 weeks! hehe! But I want to be in second trimester really bad too!

I don't know yet if we'll do the test! We will have to decide soon though! Maybe i will just to get another scan!! hehe


----------



## ewwg12345

Today's numbers: Beta 3324, progesterone 35! :) I am starting to get a little bit excited now...!

Scan is on Monday at 11:30. Curious if I will have 1 or 2, my numbers are closer to the twin ranges on betabase but a bit below the median. Maybe it is just one really strong bean. I'll take either! 

Kelly can't wait for your scan update! x


----------



## roxane1986

ewwg12345 said:


> Today's numbers: Beta 3324, progesterone 35! :) I am starting to get a little bit excited now...!
> 
> Scan is on Monday at 11:30. Curious if I will have 1 or 2, my numbers are closer to the twin ranges on betabase but a bit below the median. Maybe it is just one really strong bean. I'll take either!
> 
> Kelly can't wait for your scan update! x

YAY!!! That is great!!! Awesome that you can get to see your bean so early!!! Atleast, you don't have to wait too long!! :)

Can't wait to hear from kelly either and see a new pic of tulip!!:)


----------



## roxane1986

oh and can't wait to know either if there is one lil bean or two in you!! 

I don't think the #'s say too much anymore, I was sure Springy had two cause of her #'s she has one and me well, I had the lowest beta, didn't even think I had one but I did!! :)

We'll just see Monday!! :)


----------



## Buster1

Wonderful numbers Emma. I can't wait to hear how everyone else is doing.


----------



## Springy

Emma that's awesome!!! I think someone needs a ticker now :haha: 

And YIPPEE for only a few days till your scan!


----------



## Kelly9

I agree emma, ticker time now!!! Yay!

My scan is in just under 2 hours, want to nap but have to drink water soon so that sucks. Killing time on bnb :)


----------



## ewwg12345

Springy, I think I *might* do one after the first scan...I'm afraid to do it, it's silly. I was going to do it after the 3rd beta, then I said, ok after the 4th beta, now it's after the scan! :haha:

Kelly I can't wait for your scan! :)


----------



## roxane1986

Kelly9 said:


> I agree emma, ticker time now!!! Yay!
> 
> My scan is in just under 2 hours, want to nap but have to drink water soon so that sucks. Killing time on bnb :)

Awww!!! Thought you were updating on your scan!! Wow they do u/s late?
Oh wait it is only 1:30 where you are right? Here it is 3:30 right now!


----------



## Kelly9

Yes it's 1:45 here lol I booked it for end of day cause I was working.


----------



## roxane1986

Kelly9 said:


> Yes it's 1:45 here lol I booked it for end of day cause I was working.

awww ok!! Must be the longuest day ever!! And for the water, the u/s tech told me when I went that i didnt have to drink that much, I would start drinking about an hr before 1L.. when she told me to go empty my bladder to do transgavinal, I had to go twice cause it was soo full!! She said we can drink half an hr before 1 cup and a half and thats enough! So thats what ill do next time!! It hurts soo much and its so uncomfortable!! arghh!! 

anyways, Good luck and enjoy!! xo Can't wait to see a pic!! :)


----------



## Kelly9

^ they're not as nice about the water out here sadly. I had soup for lunch at 12 and will have some water hopefully that'll be enough.

Really hope my ovaries are almost back to their regular size.


----------



## Buster1

Good luck Kelly and I can't wait to hear all about your scan.


----------



## Kelly9

update and pic in my journal


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats on the great beta Emma!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks Daisy! I hope bedrest is going ok, and that you are looking forward to your beach getaway tomorrow! :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks! I am - looking forward to getting out of bed actually. Half a day was nice and relaxing, but I'm starting to get restless!


----------



## babydrms

Emma - wonderful news!


----------



## roxane1986

baby, could you tell me the site where you got your doppler? And whats the exact name please? Thank you!! :)


----------



## mrsmax

Baby - your mood says you are worried. Hope everything is ok!


----------



## shaz1560

Hi all, 

sorry to butt in , i am having ivf with icsi i am waiting for screening tests in 2 wks and i am realy scared and excited . just wondering if anyone else is going through this at the moment , ps i will be having it as st marys manc :wacko:


----------



## ewwg12345

Hi Shaz, how exciting you are getting ready to start icsi! This is an older group, all of us have already gone through our cycles, and most got their BFPs and are now pregnant (just waiting on one more lovely lady to get her BFP!)...if you have questions about the process, the ladies here have lots of experience to share, but you might want to check some of the more recent boards under assisted conception (IVF August/September, etc) to find ladies who are at the same stage as you in the process. It really helps with the stress to have cycle buddies. Good luck with your cycle! x Emma


----------



## roxane1986

Do you think 73.82$ is expensive for the sonoline B with shipping?!


----------



## Kelly9

Nope I paid about that for mine off eBay worth every penny!


----------



## babydrms

roxane1986 said:


> Do you think 73.82$ is expensive for the sonoline B with shipping?!

I paid $55.00 for the same one at fetaldoppler.net. free shipping too.


----------



## ewwg12345

Hi ladies, just back from my scan, and everything looks good! We have just one little one on board, and I have to say I am relieved...our apartment is only 1000 sq ft and it will be a challenge having one baby in there, let alone two! :) We couldn't see much, but the gestational sac was a good size and we could see the yolk sac and a little line next to it which I am told is the baby (?). The doctor said everything was exactly as it should be at 5w5d, so we're happy with that. I go back in 2 weeks for another scan, then I have to find an OB. Yikes! 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend! x


----------



## roxane1986

YAY!!!! Good to know everything is on track!! CONGRATS!!! YAY you got a ticker!! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Loving the ticker emma! So excited and happy for you. Can't wait for your next scan.


Daisy when are you testing?


----------



## babydrms

ewwg12345 said:


> Hi ladies, just back from my scan, and everything looks good! We have just one little one on board, and I have to say I am relieved...our apartment is only 1000 sq ft and it will be a challenge having one baby in there, let alone two! :) We couldn't see much, but the gestational sac was a good size and we could see the yolk sac and a little line next to it which I am told is the baby (?). The doctor said everything was exactly as it should be at 5w5d, so we're happy with that. I go back in 2 weeks for another scan, then I have to find an OB. Yikes!
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice weekend! x

Great news!!!


----------



## ewwg12345

So I got my hormone levels from today, and my HCG is not rising as quickly as it was...it was 3324 last Thursday, and 8176 today...the doubling time is 74 hours (vs 44-46 hours for all my previous draws). The nurse was not concerned, and I've read that once HCG is above 5000 it starts slowing and a 72-96 hour doubling time is normal...have you all ever heard of this? I am probably being silly but all I know how to do is worry! :)

Daisy I hope you are getting along well and that time is passing quickly...let us know if you test, but totally understand if you want to wait...it is nerve wracking either way! x


----------



## Buster1

Emma yay for a ticker and yay for a great scan.


----------



## babydrms

Emma - I think your right about it slowing down...and kind of weird they are still testing. I wouldn try not to worry, though I know it is much easier said than done!


----------



## Kelly9

I've heard of it slowing to, so long as it's a nice healthy baby in there then 72 hours is nothing, most doctors usually aren't concerned in the early days if it doubles every 72 hours. Try not to worry though I totally get it. So this is it no more blood work now just your next scan?


----------



## ewwg12345

The nurse is having me continue with bloodwork, mainly because she wants to keep an eye on my progesterone. I have another blood draw Thursday, then another next Monday. After that just have to wait for the scan, two weeks from tomorrow. That seems so far away!

Sorry to always be fretting, I wish I could just relax but there is always something to worry about. :( I hope it is nothing! I keep telling myself, the doctor was happy with the scan and normal people don't get 5th/6th/7th beta tests! :)


----------



## Kelly9

We understand your worry so don't worry about us not wanting to listen it's what we're here for, I just hope your next beta helps to reassure you!


----------



## babydrms

ewwg12345 said:


> The nurse is having me continue with bloodwork, mainly because she wants to keep an eye on my progesterone. I have another blood draw Thursday, then another next Monday. After that just have to wait for the scan, two weeks from tomorrow. That seems so far away!
> 
> Sorry to always be fretting, I wish I could just relax but there is always something to worry about. :( I hope it is nothing! I keep telling myself, the doctor was happy with the scan and normal people don't get 5th/6th/7th beta tests! :)

Honostly, were all worries - after all the disappointment, who wouldn't be. Don't worry, about worrying, lol! I think your nurse she stop the beta rollercoaster and just test your prgesterone.


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay for your scan Emma!!! Don't fret about the betas - seems like overkill to me. 

Otd is Friday. I may test Thursday night.


----------



## roxane1986

Emma, we need to stop worrying but it's very normal or we are all crazy haha!! Good thing its a myth that worrying can cause miscarriage, cause we would have all miscarried already and not alot of women would ever be able to have babies!

Daisy, Good luck on testing!! :) Do you have any symptoms yet?

Just got the call from the OBGYN office to schedule my first appointment, wow Oct 18! I'll be 16 weeks by then! So, now if everything is good on my scan Thursday, I definitly need to get a doppler cause I wont get to hear the hb on a scan before the appointment thats for sure!! :wacko:
what do you usually do on your first appointment? That means I wont get to see my baby from 9 weeks to I dunno when?! :(


----------



## DaisyQ

I have a few symptoms, but I'm attributing them (mostly) to the progesterone. I had some cramping that lasted only 2 days. It started on Friday (2 days after transfer), and lasted through Saturday. I haven't had any more cramping (at all) since then, which has me worried it didn't stick. 

My boobs started getting sore a couple of days ago (maybe Sunday or yesterday), but I always get sore boobs, especially with progesterone. They aren't any more sore, or different sore, from usual.

I was peeing more than usual on Saturday (but hubs was making me drink a lot on the beach to prevent dehydration), and I was also peeing a lot on Sunday and yesterday. Almost started thinking I had a UTI yesterday because even after I peed, I felt like I still had to pee. Peed a lot this morning, but it's tapered off today. I started peeing a lot though when I started the progesterone, especially at night, so the peeing might also be progesterone related. 

That's it.

For some reason, I just don't feel like it stuck. I just don't feel it. I'm expecting a BFN. I dno't know why, but I am. Terrified and dreading testing day.


----------



## Kelly9

Some of those could be symptoms, I didn't cramp long I also peed more and still am. I hope it's not a bfn for you. PMA!


----------



## ewwg12345

Daisy, I also only had cramping for a few days after transfer. Then I had next to no symptoms until 3 days before my beta, when I was having smell aversions. I did have to pee more than normal (getting up once in the night, now it is more!), but put that down to the progesterone as well. To be honest I was pretty convinced it did not work, as the symptoms were less than my fresh cycle. And look at ladies like Springy and Buster, who never really had symptoms! I really hope this is it for you. x


----------



## babydrms

Daisy - try not to think of lack of symptoms as a problem. I never had cramping at the beginning. I also had mostly progesterone related symptoms. Springy stills has no symptoms, so meh, to symptoms.


----------



## babydrms

Oh, and I seriously don't know how you haven't POAS yet!


----------



## roxane1986

Same for me it was all progesteron because after my beta they told me I could stop my progesteron and thats when all my symptoms were gone now they come and go, mainly tired and always hungry but that wasnt really before 5 weeks!! Dont worry, be positive :) GL xo


----------



## Buster1

Try to keep up that PMA Daisy. Like they said earlier I didn't have any symptoms and look at me now. LOL I have everything crossed for you that this is your sticky bean. Hang in there!!


----------



## Kelly9

I know hey! I can't help but poas, I had the urge to do it today! But obviously I was like that would be a waste lol.


----------



## mrsmax

Daisy - good luck testing! I was convinced that my hadnt stuck and now I am 21 weeks - it is just hard to believe this coud actually work!! I had soem mild cramping and nausea but some people (Springy and Buster!) get nada.

Emma - we all freak out all the time. I think I said somewhere - possibly on this thread - i stick check for blood every time I wee!!! the worrying doesnt ever stop :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Daisy so you Testing tomorrow? Best of luck!


----------



## mrsmax

Good luck if you test today Daisy!! 

I went to an antenatal swimming class last night - was great to meet other bumps!! 4 of us all about the same time. Is the first baby thing I have done - thought I could risk it as I havent been sick for 5 dasy!!!! Has anyone else tried anything liek that - def recommend :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Soooo.... good news!
 



Attached Files:







bfp.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ewwg12345

Hoooorrrrraaayyyy, Daisy you are the caboose on this thread's BFP train! Literally everyone has a BFP on here now! I am so happy for you. Can't wait to hear what your beta is tomorrow! :)


----------



## roxane1986

Yayyy!!! Such good news right before my scan!!! Congrats!!!!!:) 100% success rate on here!!!:) Good luck on your beta!!:) xo


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck at your scan!


----------



## roxane1986

Baby is doing great!!! Hb is now at 171!! We saw some wiggle, it was sooo cute!!:) ill post pictures soon!!:)


----------



## Kelly9

OMG! WE ALL DID IT! CONGRATS!!!!! 

I was so happy to see that pregnant! Another FET victory! So you're having a little boy... how crazy is that to know now that it's all real real? 

Update and pic in my journal, I got some good news today :yipee:


----------



## Kelly9

ps: we need to change the thread name!!!!!


----------



## Buster1

I just saw your post Daisy and I'm so happy for you. Congratulations!!! I know you and dh must be over the moon.

I am thrilled that we all got our BFP's what an exciting day this is.


----------



## DaisyQ

:dance: :dance: :dance: Thrilled. Happy as pie! Glowing!


----------



## DaisyQ

Of COURSE my nurse (actually NOT my nurse, but a nurse covering for my nurse) was a big debbie downer, and refused to get excited, saying that she'll be excited once she has a good beta number in front of her tomorrow....

Hopefully it will be a good number! C'mon big money! Big number!


----------



## Springy

We did it ladies! We stuck together and we have ALL now gotten our BFPs!!! I am so thrilled! I agree time to change the name which accurately reflects our little group :) Can't wait for the babies to start rolling in :thumbup:


----------



## marie44

Daisy - congrats!!!!!! C'mon big beta #!!!
I agree about changing the title to a pg thread since we are all here now! Our thread certainly surpassed the normal odds!


----------



## Kelly9

Can't wait for your beta tomorrow daisy!


----------



## mrsmax

Wow!!!!! That bought tears to my eyes - Daisy I am sooooo pleased for you!!! I cant believe what a good thread this is - can we keep it going now as a pregnancy thread? Shall I change the title?????????? :wohoo:

Just got back from midwife and mini-max is doing great. Great heartbeat, perfect measurements for date, excellent blood pressure and she could feel bump moving!! Bliss :baby:


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay! Glad all went will and minimax is thriving!

Beta is in... 89.9. Progesterone is 20.5, and estrogen 292.


----------



## Springy

Yep let's definitely keep this going for all of us to follow one another through our pregnancies! Everyone on here has been such a great support system that I would hate to loose you ladies and not follow you through pregnancies and birth stories!! 

Daisy is your repeat beta today or tomorrow?


----------



## DaisyQ

Repeat beta is on Sunday.


----------



## marie44

Daisy - those #'s sound good to me. I bet the nurse could not be a downer anymore.


----------



## babydrms

I definitely want to follow everyone through their pregnancies and birth too! Such a great thread!


----------



## jchic

I am joining! Been following your journey and hope to join you officially on, ahem, Tuesday!


----------



## Springy

jchic said:


> I am joining! Been following your journey and hope to join you officially on, ahem, Tuesday!

Yay! I'm hoping you're with us too on Tuesday! Have all my fingers and toes crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Daisy sounds great to me! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Buster1

Wonderful news Daisy. Those are great numbers.

Welcome and good luck on Tuesday jchic!!! Oh and I love the picture of your two fur babies. Very cute.

And I'm with everyone else I look forward to following everyone through thier pregnancies. So exciting.


----------



## DaisyQ

Tiff, I guess I'm 14 "DPO?" Not sure if it was a 5 or 6 day transfer, but today is 9dpt. I started PIO on August 17th, and the transfer was August 22nd... with a 6 day old embryo. Weird to also think about how the baby was conceived in June... But will be born (HOPEFULLY) in May. So bizarre!


----------



## Kelly9

That is for sure a great beta for 14dpo! Woohoo! Can't wait for tomorrows!


----------



## ewwg12345

Welcome jchic! :)

Daisy can't wait to hear what your beta is tomorrow! 

How is everyone else doing? Hope you are all enjoying the long weekend.

Unfortunately I think DH grazed a nerve doing my PIO Thursday night (we were trying to find a "fresh" spot and went too far in and down on the butt :( ), so yesterday and today I've been immobile! Walking is next to impossible and I can only comfortably lay on my left side. Hopefully this will subside by tomorrow! Has anyone else ever done this, and how long did it take the pain to subside?


----------



## Springy

Yikes Emma that does not sound like fun!!!!! I am on suppositories so am not much help to you. Have you used a heating pad on the area?


----------



## Kelly9

Hope it passes soon emma! Sounds ouchy.


----------



## ewwg12345

Yeah the heating pad helps, as does tylenol for an hour or two. I'm taking advantage of my "bed rest" to rip all my old cds into itunes....been on my todo list forever, and since I can't move seems like a good use of the afternoon!

Springy are you going to give a detailed rundown of your trip? I want to hear where you went (and mostly where you ate!)! :)


----------



## Kelly9

She posted lots in her journal about it... I wanna go to NYC now!


----------



## jchic

Thanks for the warm welcome girls! I can officially join you! I caved and tested early and got my BFP!!!!!


----------



## Springy

ewwg12345 said:


> Yeah the heating pad helps, as does tylenol for an hour or two. I'm taking advantage of my "bed rest" to rip all my old cds into itunes....been on my todo list forever, and since I can't move seems like a good use of the afternoon!
> 
> Springy are you going to give a detailed rundown of your trip? I want to hear where you went (and mostly where you ate!)! :)

We pretty much did all the typical tourist things - empire state, Rockefeller, times square, ground zero, macy's, soho, a boat cruise thing to see the statue of liberty. We saw an off broadway show - rent and then wandered in central park. Mostly a lot of walking!

For dinner on Sunday we went to Dos Camino's it was SO good, Monday we were at the Yankee game and ate at the game and Tuesday we found a cute Italian place just down from central park on 6th avenue. For breakfast we just went to Starbucks everyday and lunch we ate at a European deli / bakery one day and one day we ate a little diner type place in Soho which we stumbled upon and went in mainly because it was raining! And I honestly don't remember where we ate on Sunday when we got to the city ...... All in all a great trip! Just such a busy city. It makes Toronto look super small and quiet in comparisons!!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Sounds like you were busy and saw a lot! We still need to check out the new memorial at ground zero, we've not made it over there since it opened.

Jchic - congrats on the bfp! :)


----------



## DaisyQ

OUCH, Emma! I would let your doctor know. Hope you didn't hit your sciatic nerve. Do you have any pain that radiates down your leg?

The circles I had the nurse draw on me (and then DH re-drew a few times) have faded completely. Hoping DH knows where to inject by now!


----------



## ewwg12345

Daisy - My guess is we didn't hit it with the needle (we would have noticed!), but that either the oil or some bleeding from the injection is irritating or putting pressure on the nerve. The pain does go down the back of the leg, but is most pronounced in the groin/inner and back thigh. I'll be calling the doctor if it doesn't improve after today, though I'm hoping just staying off it will help!


----------



## Kelly9

Jchic yay!!!!! I bet it's twins with a dark line like that... how many dpo were you when you tested?

Emma sciatic pain is the worst, I got it with both my pregnancies so I suspect I'll have it with this one, I'm already getting nerve pains in my back from time to time.

Mostly I just have belly aches a lot this pregnancy. I don't remember them from others but they freak me out so I always doppler when I notice it. Just an achy sore feeling belly (not like muscles stretching kind of pain that I remember) anyone else have a temperamental belly in that sense?


----------



## jchic

Kelly- I am 5dp6dt so 11 dpo? I just took another frer and line is still there. Its
Lighter for sure but its also mid afternoon and I have peed soo much and drank so much water. 

Sciatic pain doesnt sound fun :( anything you can take for it?


----------



## Buster1

Congrats jchic on your BFP!!!!

Emma I hope that your pain subsides soon. PIO shots are no fun.


----------



## Kelly9

Not that I know of, you just have to deal with it


----------



## mrsmax

Welcome Jchic and congrats - what shall we name the thread now? Something like "We all got our IVF BFP's next come the babies..." something like that? We should make a list of all our due dates too - I think mine and Busters are the same and I am sure there are lots of one close together...I cant wait to see all the pics of babies over the next 8 months!!!!!!

Springy your trip sounds awesome - I love NYC!!! Was hoping to get there with DH but not sure how baby friendly it is... ;)


----------



## Kelly9

That sounds like a good title to me, I'm not that creative. I agree a front page list of our due dates would be awesome! I'm due March 26th :)


----------



## ewwg12345

I like the title MrsMax! My due date based on transfer date is April 24, but I guess that may change when they can see more on the scan.


----------



## Springy

Sounds like a great new thread name!

My EDD is March 21


----------



## DaisyQ

What about "IVF buddies 2012, now bump buddies." Although what you had is good too!

I too can't wait to see all these babies born one right after the other - how cool!

Second beta today was good. 206, up from 90. Having very light spotting (tiny bit of brown, and some pink CM). Know this is "normal," just trying to take it easy and not freak.


----------



## Buster1

Great numbers Daisy. And you're right just take it easy and try not to freak out.

Love the idea of the new title. My Due date is January 7th, but have a scheduled c-section date of December 27th.

These boys that I have like to move around a lot. It's like a dance party in my belly. I just wish they would save the dancing for the daytime and not the middle of the night. LOL


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and I think my edd is may 10th.


----------



## Kelly9

Great beta daisy! I had pink spotting for an afternoon at 12dpo but it went away and all is good, HB today was 176 :) Just take it easy, your beta is doubling and then some. Very reassuring.


----------



## babydrms

Emma - sorry about the sciatic pain and yes, we have 'tweaked' my sciatic a couple times. It usually subsided in about 2-3 days. Feel better!

Buster - sorry about the all-night dance party, however I seriously can't wait for them!!

AFM - my due date is 3/31/13 - I actually kind of like it. It all started on Friday the 13th!


----------



## jchic

My EDD I think is May 13th:)

Buster- I also cant wait for the tumbles and turns in my belly! I am sure its uncomfortable at times, hang in there!


----------



## marie44

Mrs.max - love the new title! I think i am first with edd nov 20th, which is week 38. They don't like to go any longer than that with twins.

Daisy - great beta! 

Emma - i got either a blood vessel or a nerve or both a couple of times. I was in pain for about 2-3 days both times. It happened when i rushed and did not ice properly. I learned to just poke around to make sure it is not a sensitive spot before injecting. I stayed in the same area a lot of times which made a huge bruise but at least i knew it was a good spot. I don't think it can do any long term damage, just really painful and sore. I just did the heating pad & tylenol too. Hope it starts feeling better. Tell dh to inject slow and if you feel sharp pain, pull it out and try another spot.

Welcome jchic!!! You must have had a feeling it would be a bfp! Were you having a lot of symptoms?

Springy - glad you had fun in ny. I live in ny and sounds like you've done more than me. I definitely plan to take the girls to central park a few times and walk the streets when they get a little older.

Buster - it is a dance party for me at night too but it doesn't usually keep me up. 

Kelly - hope u have no sciatic issues this pregnancy.


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks Marie. I've done the shot on the "good" side the past 3 nights, trying to give the nerve-y side a break, though now the right side is feeling almost as beat up as the left. It is getting a bit better -I can now lay on my back with little pain, but still can't sit or stand normally. I am getting very frustrated, but I think I just have to wait for the swelling to go down. Kinda crappy labor day weekend, spent laying down, but at least it happened on a weekend when I can rest up.

In addition to the butt pain issues, I feel like my symptoms have gone the past 3-4 days. My boobs are not very sore anymore, my nausea has subsided, and I feel minimal twinges. I am still exhausted and peeing a lot, but I am worried when we go for the scan next week we won't see anything. I have too much going on at work this week to move the scan up, I will be a wreck if the baby is gone and I need to get a project done by Friday, so I am just going to worry my way through the week I guess. Have any of you ever lost your symptoms and had it be fine?


----------



## jchic

Marie! We have some RMA alumni here :) 

Eww- I have read that symptoms come and go pretty consistently throughout pregnancy and you have nice strong betas so dont worry too much. I know its hard not too, I am worried about things too but I am certain it will be all fine for you come scan time:)


----------



## Springy

Emma my boobs were only sore when I first started the progesterone and before my transfer. I have had very minimal cramping and no nausea. I honestly do not look or feel pregnant. Every woman is so different and symptoms peak and drop with the rising of the hormones. Your body may just now be used to the hormone levels so the symptoms dissipate. Your beta's are strong so no reason to believe you won't have a great scan on Monday.


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks Springy and jchic...yall know I am a big worrywart! My dh thinks my pain from the nerve thing has been "overriding" my symptoms, like my body can only feel so mant things at one time... Springy, I like your idea about getting used to the hormones too! Hopefully all will be fine. x


----------



## Springy

I am currently panicking as the veins in my boobs are dissipating and not as prominent ... the worry never ends. DH just keeps telling me things are fine and that there is a 1 to 3% chance of miscarriage after 9 weeks with a good strong heart beat. Can't wait for my scan on Wednesday! Less than 48 hours till I can see my sweet pea again :)


----------



## Kelly9

My symptoms with some pregnancies came and went, it's impossible not to worry when you've been through losses and IVF. Just try to take it one day at a time. 

I don't even pay attention to my veins, my veins are so close to the surface of my skin that I always look like a road map anyway. Plus I have my doppler which reassures me. 

I don't want to jinx it but my ms hasn't bothered me much beyond morning now for 2 days!

I also took my son to the pool yesterday and rocked my bikini at nearly 11 weeks :)


----------



## Buster1

Emma try not to think about the symptoms too much. Remember I didn't have any symptoms until 9 weeks and then they hit me like a ton of bricks. Now I have pelvic pain, back pain, always a feeling of nausea (mild to strong depending on the day). So maybe this is what happens when you don't get early symptoms. LOL

So try not to worry too much in regards to symptoms, (easier said than done I know) I'm sure your scan is going to be great.

The dance party has seemed to calm down for now. They seem content to give me lots of little nudges and kicks through out the day. And I'm not going to lie, I'm loving it.


----------



## roxane1986

Hi ladies,

I've been really busy lately so I didnt get a chance to post my u/s pictures of 9 weeks! The baby has his head down, it's kinda wierd but dr said that is totally fine so ok! The sac is still smaller but has grown what it should have in the 1 week 2 day wait so that's a good sign.. HB was now at 171, everybody is saying we're having a girl, hehe! And we saw some baby wiggle, it was soo cute!! I am now transfered to the OBGYN, they scheduled my appointment on oct 18, which id be 16 weeks so my dr said that was way too far so he's gonna call them this week.
I am going to order my doppler today, the sonoline b, hopefully ill get it soon!

Emma, Hope you are feeling better.. my symptoms come and go all the time, mostly a few days before my scan and then when I see my lil bean still going strong, they come back with a vengeance so just enjoy not having so many symptoms, it's not a bad sign at all! Good luck on your scan!

Hope everybody else is doing good! I love the new titles you have suggested :) xo
 



Attached Files:







scan9.JPG
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 6









scan9-2.JPG
File size: 38 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Springy

Great scan shot Rox!


----------



## jchic

Rox - those are beautiful scans!!!!!!

AFM - just got my beta back - 134!


----------



## roxane1986

jchic said:


> Rox - those are beautiful scans!!!!!!
> 
> AFM - just got my beta back - 134!

YAY!!! Congrats!!!! Great #!!! :)


----------



## babydrms

Great number Jchic and beautiful pics Roxane.


----------



## Kelly9

yay and yay!


----------



## ewwg12345

Love the scan pix Rox, he/she is getting so big! Do you have a guess on gender?

JChic great beta!

All my worry this weekend was for naught, I am back to being nauseous with sore boobs today. And I can walk again. Hooray! :)


----------



## babydrms

Emma - so glad your feeling bad again, ;) lol!! And SO happy you can walk again!!


----------



## Kelly9

Hurray for the ms.... mine has been surprisingly good... don't want to jink myself though... just going to enjoy it for as long as it lasts though I find myself wanting it to come back just a little now that I'm getting a break. God women are weird creatures!


----------



## roxane1986

ewwg12345 said:


> Love the scan pix Rox, he/she is getting so big! Do you have a guess on gender?
> 
> JChic great beta!
> 
> All my worry this weekend was for naught, I am back to being nauseous with sore boobs today. And I can walk again. Hooray! :)

Thx, everybody is saying we are having a girl just because of the hb, but I've always seen myself with a lil boy, I dont know why, I dont want one more then the other at all, but I don't know, it's just a feeling I've had for a while!

Good to hear you are having symptoms again, it is reassuring, but you know now that even if they go away, it doesnt mean anything!! :)


----------



## roxane1986

Kelly, YAY for the lime!!! Baby is getting so big!!! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Lime! It's nice not to be a prune anymore. HB is still strong 171 this morning, I get freaked out more often and listen most days. I was never like this with my other pregnancies. I would listen 2 times a week unless something odd or weird happened. 

I really really want a spicy chicken burger from wendys.... might need to get one, will have ot chew my tums first though. Also want home made fries with vinegar! So I scrubbed my deep fryer with an sos pad and am changing the oil so they'll be yummy! Going to make poutine for dinner as well. lol. Very healthy! Also planning on making my home made chicken balls in the next week, so long as we can get some chicken breast on sale.


----------



## roxane1986

Omg, I hear ya!! I never use to like dessert, now after lunch, I go buy myself dessert more and more!!! AArgghh!! I stopped at cinnabon and bought some cinnamon stix with the dipping sauce!! YUMMY!!! But I don't want to have diabetes!! :S I eat alot of veggies and fruits but I get those cravings that I can't say no too!!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm not wanting the desserts thankfully and haven't had many cravings, for a week there I wanted shrimp everyday... now it's a spicy chicken burger and pizza is popping up but I've been squashing that one for a while.


----------



## roxane1986

Now that you have mentioned it, I want a spicy chicken burger!! lol

But I had spagetti last night and had massive heart burns all night and this morning, the sauce was spicy but not extra spicy!! Sensitive stomach!


----------



## DaisyQ

I was having the WORST heartburn and reflux since June... it was a daily thing, and just awful. I mentioned it to my acupuncturist, and she told me she'd place some needles to relieve the "heat," and was like "yeah, yeah, OK, whatever you say." But I swear to God, the heartburn is GONE. Crazy.

Even though I know this little bean is a boy, I always thought even before IVF that I was going to end up with a boy. First because we have all girls in my family, and I just feel like a boy is due. Secondly, I definitely want a girl at some point, and I think the universe is perverse and is going to keep me waiting. Thirdly, I saw a psychic ~ 8 months before meeting my husband, who not only TOTALLY predicted my meeting my husband (totally strange), but he also has predicted I will have 3 kids - 2 boys an a girl. And finally - while I was getting acupuncture, I was trying to do some positive visualizations, and I kept picturing a boy baby, maybe 1 year old, in my arms sleeping.


----------



## Kelly9

I can handle most spicy things without heartburn but the chicken burger gets me every time. I'm chowing down on one right now and can already feel it. 

Daisy our intuition is a crazy thing though you knew from PGD your embie was a boy. I knew with my son that he was my son, I knew with my daughter that she was my daughter, I knew with my first ICSI that I was pregnant I knew with my FET that I wasn't and I knew with my second ICSI that I was. I am feeling very strong girl vibes from this one and I pray I'm right. I just can't help but feel that my Hannah sent me another chance for a daughter. Even getting my bfp on a friday the 13th when we lost Hannah on a friday the 13th just adds to it. I'm not an overly religious person nor do I have strong beliefs but this I believe with my whole being. I will be very shocked if it's a boy, though I have always pictured myself with 2 boys and a girl as well. I just hope Hannah wasn't my only chance at having a daughter.


----------



## babydrms

I have boy feelings, it may because everyone keeps saying boy or I don't. Know but I say him, he all the time! I have no preference though. Just healthy!


----------



## DaisyQ

baby, I have girl feelings for you. I don't know why!


----------



## DaisyQ

Is it normal to have weird little pains off to the side - like where my ovaries might be? Of course I'm thinking it's ectopic. :wacko:


----------



## ewwg12345

Daisy I think those are normal, I get them from time to time. So far your levels don't seem ectopic, they are rising just as they should. Don't worry (says the worrywart!)!! x


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks! I'll feel better after my scan(s).


----------



## Kelly9

You're less likely to have an ectopic with IVF as well but yes I still get niggling little ovary pains, not as much since my left ovary is normal sized now and at my last scan my right one was only twice as big as it should have been.


----------



## Springy

I had random pains down there too at the start, not like cramps more like shooting pains. Totally normal as your uterus expands.


----------



## Kelly9

^ mmm that to! Been getting lots of shooty type pains on the sides I remember them being stretchy pains. 

Springy so close to your scan, what time is it at so I can try to check not to long after.


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes, they are sharp, shooty/stabby pains. Those are the ones!


----------



## babydrms

lol, I think they are normal. I remember having some super scary pains at the beginning too.


----------



## roxane1986

I had those as well, and I remember googling it because I tought it was ectopic as well, but I guess it is very normal!! No need to worry about that :)

Can't wait to see pictures of your scan springy!! :)


----------



## jchic

DQ - I have those as well. Like sharp pains and then they go away. I have read its totally normal! I have also read that ectopics are not very common with IVF, so dont think like that!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I had such terrible gas pains last night :( I was laying in bed just holding my poor tummy, took a good couple of hours for them to fade. I'm not constipated or anything either and it always seems to act up at bed time. 

I think most of my bloating is gone now, at least in the morning, I'm completely flat when I wake but then have a decent belly by afternoon and night, it's kind of funny, Maybe I'll take a pic of the difference.


----------



## roxane1986

It happened to me twice as well during the night.. Extremly gassy but no gas was coming out, I couldnt move too much, it hurt. I thought it was cause I was eating too much watermelon before bed! lol I dunno!


----------



## Kelly9

I passed some gas but it still hurt. It happens most night for me, this pregnancy has been more painful then my others so far and it freaks me out.


----------



## ewwg12345

Sorry about the gas pains, Kelly, that sounds painful. :( Hope it gets better, at least the bloating is improving!

Springy yay for a good scan, and double-yay you can get pictures from them!

Daisy, are you still having pains? I hope your PIO was uneventful last night.

How is everyone else doing? 

AFM, I had another blood draw today, and everything looked great! I was worried becuase of my symptoms going over the weekend, but my progesterone is 36, estrogen is 660, and betas are now over 30,000. Something to tide me over until my scan next Tuesday...! :) I should be careful what I wish for with the symptoms, though, now they are back and I am all barfy.


----------



## roxane1986

I'm sure everything is ok! Every pregnancy is different they keep saying! My cousine had the nicest pregnancy for the first one and the worst for the second one.. so its not always the same!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay emma!!!!! This one really is your sticky bean!


----------



## roxane1986

ewwg12345 said:


> Sorry about the gas pains, Kelly, that sounds painful. :( Hope it gets better, at least the bloating is improving!
> 
> Springy yay for a good scan, and double-yay you can get pictures from them!
> 
> Daisy, are you still having pains? I hope your PIO was uneventful last night.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> AFM, I had another blood draw today, and everything looked great! I was worried becuase of my symptoms going over the weekend, but my progesterone is 36, estrogen is 660, and betas are now over 30,000. Something to tide me over until my scan next Tuesday...! :) I should be careful what I wish for with the symptoms, though, now they are back and I am all barfy.

That is awesome news emma!! :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Awesome news Emma! Sorry for the barfyness.

I had some more sharp pains, but on the left side this time. PIO went better last night, although my left cheek always hurts more than the right. PISSED at DH because when he was redrawing my circles he started drawing a line connecting the two, so now it looks like a side view of a skateboard on my ass. Such a dick sometimes. Sorry. He thinks it's funny. I just don't see the humor in anything at all related to PIO injections.


----------



## ewwg12345

Daisy, I have to admit that made me laugh too. :)


----------



## jchic

Great news Emma!

DQ - that made me laugh too. I am sorry! 

AFM - have my 2nd beta tomorrow! RMA says they like to see a rise of 60% so hoping for 214 or higher tomorrow! NERVOUS as heck, but trying to remain calm and think that the twinkie is ok. I am so in love with this little bean I cant take it!


----------



## Springy

Oh Daisy that made me laugh! Sorry it was at the expense of your poor butt!!!

Emma great news!! And I am living proof that NO symptoms means nothing. I do have bad bad gas / poo pains some times but even that comes and goes but when the pain is there it is excruciating! It happened while we were out shopping in NYC and I thought I was going to die!!!! Clearly it passed as I'm a-ok now :)

Jess good luck tomorrow! I am sure your beta will be nice and high! And Daisy I'm on a countdown for Monday with you :) I see my OBGYN for the first time Monday when you have your scan!


----------



## roxane1986

Yay!! My doppler has been shipped it says but I wonder if they left it at the door if nobody was there!?! If not, the post office closes at 5:30 and I wont be able to make it :(


----------



## roxane1986

nvm too much excitment, sorry!! Tracked it on the actual site and it's arrived in Ontario but not where I am, scheduled delivery is Friday! I really hope it is cause I want it for the weekend atleast!!


----------



## Kelly9

I have my next scan monday to, my nuchal, looks like lots will be happening after the weekend.


----------



## Buster1

To those of you suffering with gas pains I went through the samething and boy was it painful. And I believe it started right around the 9 week mark and lasted for a few weeks. I lived on Gas X. I hope you guys don't have to suffer too long with it.

Springy Yay for great scan I'm sure you're over the moon.

DQ Your story did make me laugh, but you're not alone. Dh drew on my butt too while I was doing the PIO shots and at the time I was not a happy camper about it. So welcome to the club. LOL

Rox hope you get that your doppler before the weekend.

How are the rest of the lovely ladies on here doing today? I hope you and your babies are all doing fine.


----------



## Springy

Rox did you order through fetaldoppler.net? I ordered mine today and paid more for Express International Shipping. Just trying to figure out when it will come to me based on your shipment time!

Oh and I picked up the CD of the pictures from today's scan ... no good photos :( BOO but the NT results were there and they are normal!! YIPPEEE


----------



## babydrms

I had a scan, baby looked good - just posted pics in my journal (3d!) but they saw a couple bleeds. So, back to couch rest and work restrictions - oh well, I will do whatever I have to. 

Daisy - it totally made me laugh about DH drawing on you, sorry! 

Tiff - I have had problematic gas pain/bloating issues, no fun. 

Buster and Marie anything exciting going on with the babies lately?

Emma - your labs are perfect! 

Roxane - I still can't find the LO consistently with the doppler :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

My tulip was dancing all over the place last night and today, the HB I got for a bit but then it would fade in and out and I'd hear all sorts of bubble sounds and wooshing sounds, I wanna join the dance party! 

baby your scan pics are amazing! Makes me feel better about doing a 3D/4D scan at 16 weeks for the gender, usually they just creep me out, you must have had a gorgeous pocket of fluid infront of the baby unless it's just clearer when they're younger since the fluid is not squished into pockets from lack of space?

My doc told me not to take anything for gas for some reason so I've been trying to change my diet a little to help.


----------



## Springy

GasX is safe and I have taken it when I am really really bloated and uncomfortable! And it doesn't seem to matter for me what I eat. Today I ate a very large dinner and no bloating go figure!


----------



## Kelly9

I'll look into it, but mostly just hoping the gas period will leave soon. I'm ok right now but it usually kicks in at night.


----------



## babydrms

Kelly9 said:


> My tulip was dancing all over the place last night and today, the HB I got for a bit but then it would fade in and out and I'd hear all sorts of bubble sounds and wooshing sounds, I wanna join the dance party!
> 
> baby your scan pics are amazing! Makes me feel better about doing a 3D/4D scan at 16 weeks for the gender, usually they just creep me out, you must have had a gorgeous pocket of fluid infront of the baby unless it's just clearer when they're younger since the fluid is not squished into pockets from lack of space?
> 
> My doc told me not to take anything for gas for some reason so I've been trying to change my diet a little to help.

THe ultrasound said that last week and the next few will be the best because you can see the whole baby at once and not just different parts.


----------



## Buster1

Baby loved looking at your scan pic. Your baby looked so cute.

AFM I'm doing ok. The twins feel like they are getting big but I know they are going to get so much bigger. I don't think they are going to fit in my belly much longer. LOL They are very active boys so I wonder if that is going to continue once they are born. If so I could be in big trouble. LOL


----------



## Kelly9

That makes sense baby. When baby is big and takes up more space there is bound to be more and less fluid in certain parts. Maybe I'll get a few decent pics at 16 weeks then, though I'm pretty sure you can't see them that far along all in one shot. 

Buster that could be an omen, my son was a wiggle worm inside and he's just as wiggly and squirmy on the outside.


----------



## roxane1986

Springy said:


> Rox did you order through fetaldoppler.net? I ordered mine today and paid more for Express International Shipping. Just trying to figure out when it will come to me based on your shipment time!
> 
> Oh and I picked up the CD of the pictures from today's scan ... no good photos :( BOO but the NT results were there and they are normal!! YIPPEEE

Yes I ordered it from fetaldoppler.net and I am in Canada so I think its a little longer.

Good news that everything came back normal!! :)


----------



## roxane1986

Awesome pictures baby!!! It makes me want to go for a 3D scan now!! 

Kelly, hope your not wasnt too gassy?! 

Buster, I want to see some baby bump pics!! :)

Springy, yay your finally at 12 weeks!! Thats awesome!! :)


----------



## roxane1986

Kelly, I meant, your night..


----------



## Springy

roxane1986 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Rox did you order through fetaldoppler.net? I ordered mine today and paid more for Express International Shipping. Just trying to figure out when it will come to me based on your shipment time!
> 
> Oh and I picked up the CD of the pictures from today's scan ... no good photos :( BOO but the NT results were there and they are normal!! YIPPEEE
> 
> Yes I ordered it from fetaldoppler.net and I am in Canada so I think its a little longer.
> 
> Good news that everything came back normal!! :)Click to expand...

Rox I asked because I'm in Toronto. I paid for the International Express shipping and mine will be here tomorrow! 2 day shipping that was worth the extra $15.00!


----------



## roxane1986

Springy said:


> roxane1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Rox did you order through fetaldoppler.net? I ordered mine today and paid more for Express International Shipping. Just trying to figure out when it will come to me based on your shipment time!
> 
> Oh and I picked up the CD of the pictures from today's scan ... no good photos :( BOO but the NT results were there and they are normal!! YIPPEEE
> 
> Yes I ordered it from fetaldoppler.net and I am in Canada so I think its a little longer.
> 
> Good news that everything came back normal!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Rox I asked because I'm in Toronto. I paid for the International Express shipping and mine will be here tomorrow! 2 day shipping that was worth the extra $15.00!Click to expand...

oh sorry, didnt even noticed you were in toronto hehe!! ahhh I didnt see that option.. so we'll have it at the same time probably!


----------



## jchic

Beta #2 is in! 245. Excited that twinkie or twinkies are doing good! Nurse says she likes to see them running at 60% so that this is great as it rose close to 90%! YAY! First scan is 9/13


----------



## roxane1986

jchic said:


> Beta #2 is in! 245. Excited that twinkie or twinkies are doing good! Nurse says she likes to see them running at 60% so that this is great as it rose close to 90%! YAY! First scan is 9/13

Very good news! :) So Scan in exactly one week!! Exciting!! :)


----------



## ewwg12345

JChic that is great about your beta!

Rox and Springy hope you get your dopplers soon, let us know how they work! 

Buster I can't imagine having two active boys in my belly, wrestling around already! Maybe as they get bigger they'll have to quit moving so much in there.

So next week is a big week it seems, what do we have? JChic and Daisy have their first scans, I have my second scan, and Kelly, do you have one as well? Anybody else? That is a lot of scans!


----------



## roxane1986

I dont have any other scan scheduled!! :( We decided not to do the nuchal scan so I guess we dont get another scan until its time to find out the sex which we don't even know if we want to know! arghhh! Maybe we should have said yes to the nuchal scan just for the scan!! I would like to see my baby looking like a baby around the 12 weeks! Good thing ill have a doppler or id be going crazy like right now!! Can't wait to get it!
I will join all you ladies exciting week next week with my doppler!! hehe


----------



## jchic

That is a TON of scans next week! WOOHOO!


----------



## Springy

I have my first OBGYN appointment next week on Monday same day as Daisy's scan :)


----------



## Kelly9

Yup my NT scan is monday. Can't wait for it to be here and be over.

No gas last night but had the most incredible cervical and rectal pressure, freaked me right out, thought my cervix was going to dilate there was so much. I had a ton of pressure around this time with SKyler and Hannah but it was at the top of my fundus not by my cervix. Anyway woke up and most of it was gone, have some now, I just hope it's everything moving and stretching, it's just so similar to the pressure I associate with delivery, it's doing my head in. Tulips HB was 176-180 last night though when I checked. 

Also my whole boob hurts now not just my nips, I'm thinking my actual breasts are getting bigger now so may need to go up a size in bras shortly.


----------



## roxane1986

Well atleast you know tulip's doing great with the hb! Cant wait to get my doppler!!

Yay for boobies growing lol i dunno if you want that but i know i cant wait for them to get bigger haha


----------



## Springy

Becareful what you wish for Rox .... Mine are HUGE and it is really the only symptom that I have and I HATE it!!!! I have had to buy new bras already and my tops no longer fit because of the boobage.

I also think I am officially starting a bump. I can see it today and I'm telling myself its not just my fat hanging out in my maternity jeans that it is a proper bump!


----------



## roxane1986

But im sure they wont get huge since im a very small B normally! I fit in A even but I find it squishes them lol 

But yay for ur bump!!:) pics!!!!!


----------



## Springy

I was a mid B and am now a VERY large C .....


----------



## roxane1986

Really??? WOW!! That is a big difference... Are you going to breastfeed?


----------



## Springy

I am going to try or at the very least pump and use breast milk in a bottle so that I have some flexibility for DH to help out. I'm fully prepared that after the baby comes they will get even bigger! Which I am NOT looking forward to.


----------



## roxane1986

hehe! Have you ever wished to have bigger boobage? I always did, but C is awesome, D would start to get a lil big!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh girls. I should be so lucky to be a C. Was an F, just bought some Gs, since my left boob is overflowing the cup. I'm in trouble! Im hoping to get them back to a DD or F, after I lose weight after the baby comes, because my boobs are ridiculous right now. The smallest they've been as an adult is large C/D.


----------



## jchic

My boobies have not really grown much. I am a D - lets hope they stay that way! I know its very early on, so we shall see!


----------



## roxane1986

Wow! So fast Daisy?! Am I the only who's boobs didnt really get bigger yet?

I hope you'll get back to your size daisy after cause I don't know how it is to have F but I'm sure it's not pleasant!


----------



## jchic

Rox - my boobs havent grown at all and arent sensitive either. 

DQ - I cant imagine being an G - DH must LOVE that! ;)


----------



## roxane1986

my bbs are not sensitive anymore either but my nipples are and they are always out, DH always tries to play with them but I get mad! :S

If the bbs grow so fast they must hurt, so DH might not be able to touch them anyways haha


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah, no complaints from DH. He's a boob man. I'm not sure they are bigger, maybe a little. But I was starting to overflow the cups on my f bras even before transfer


----------



## DaisyQ

True, rox! Boobs are OFF limits! Too sore.


----------



## roxane1986

Yup, so I tell him, you can look all you want, but you CANT touch! haha Poor guy!


----------



## Springy

roxane1986 said:


> my bbs are not sensitive anymore either but my nipples are and they are always out, DH always tries to play with them but I get mad! :S
> 
> If the bbs grow so fast they must hurt, so DH might not be able to touch them anyways haha

Mine were only sore up to about 6 weeks. My coworker who is 18 weeks said her boobs have hardly changed at all and she is still in her regular bra size so each person is different. My nips are also hard all the time and the other day DH pinched one and I actually started crying b/c it hurt so much! I told him from now onwards NO touching :nope: not after that experience!!!


----------



## jchic

Springy said:


> roxane1986 said:
> 
> 
> my bbs are not sensitive anymore either but my nipples are and they are always out, DH always tries to play with them but I get mad! :S
> 
> If the bbs grow so fast they must hurt, so DH might not be able to touch them anyways haha
> 
> Mine were only sore up to about 6 weeks. My coworker who is 18 weeks said her boobs have hardly changed at all and she is still in her regular bra size so each person is different. My nips are also hard all the time and the other day DH pinched one and I actually started crying b/c it hurt so much! I told him from now onwards NO touching :nope: not after that experience!!!Click to expand...

This is true. Each person is sooooo different. My mom told me with all her 3 pregnancies she never had sore boobs or went up a cup size. Only when she was about a week or two away from delivering one of my brothers did her boobs get alittle sore. She also never had MS. Goes to show you that everyone is wildly different!


----------



## Kelly9

I went from a C cup to an F with my first pregnancy, I felt like pregnant barbie being strangled by my boobs. With My second I went up a cup size but it took a lot longer but then we lost her and with this one I'm bigger and fuller but still in the same cup, though I'm sure I won't be for long. 

Also when you BF they do get bigger but they settle within a few weeks as your supply and feeding schedule is established and I was actually a little smaller then my F cup though not much after my supply settled. 

I'm happy they're not F cups this time but I lost a cup size with the extra weight from my first two pregnancies so I'm eager to get them back and then a little, a D would be nice.


----------



## Buster1

Wow lots going on next week. Yay on the great beta jchic. I have another scan next Wednesday. I have to have a scan once a month so that they can measure the twins since they can't go by the size of my belly. It's cool but the scans are long and last time I had to keep turning over because being on my back for any lenght of time makes me feel like I'm going to pass out. Hopefully this won't be a problem next week.


----------



## Springy

Buster that does NOT sound like fun!!! When did you have to start sleeping on your side? I am still on my back and sometimes on my tummy and have been ok but not sure when I should start forcing myself to sleep on my sides.

Can't wait for your scan next week!


----------



## Buster1

Springy said:


> Buster that does NOT sound like fun!!! When did you have to start sleeping on your side? I am still on my back and sometimes on my tummy and have been ok but not sure when I should start forcing myself to sleep on my sides.
> 
> Can't wait for your scan next week!

I started to sleep on my side rather early at about 10 weeks. Probably because I have twins, but I think as long as it is comfortable you can continue to sleep on your back and on your stomach. I've heard some women can continue to do it up to 20 weeks. I think everyone is different. I wish I could have gone a little longer becasue I have to turn quite a bit because my hips start to hurt in the middle of the night. I guess just another part of pregnancy. LOL


----------



## Springy

I am still quite comfortable on my stomach with my one knee bent so I am not totally flat but I'm worried I'm squishing the kid!!! Then I get comfortable on my back and I wake up and think "OH GOD MAYBE I SHOULD BE ON MY SIDE!" the worry seriously never ends.


----------



## Kelly9

You can stay on you tummy as long as you are comfy, I didn't switch with my son or hannah till 18 ish weeks, I also propped up a leg or stuck a pillow under one hip when I was past that point since I mostly sleep on my stomach.


----------



## jchic

I have always sleep on my sides so nothing nas changed for me just yet. Its so annoying bc I shift all night long and have fallen asleep at 7:30-8:00 each night. Then 5am comes and guess who is wide awake?!


----------



## mrsmax

I love this thread - it is so happy :happydance:

Springy - I stopped sleeping on my back and stomach about 14 weeks I guess - but I still mis it!! I have a pregnancy pillow and that helps, but I get a sore back from lying on my side :wacko: I love stretching out on my back in the morning - feels s naughty :blush: I read that if you do it too long it can press on all the wrong places and make you diszzy! I still lie on my tummy when I really want to as well, but with cushions in a particular way.


----------



## mrsmax

Jchic - I found it really hard to sleep the first 3 weeks or so as I needed the loo and then I would be too excited about being pregnant to get back to sleep!!!!


----------



## roxane1986

jchic said:


> I have always sleep on my sides so nothing nas changed for me just yet. Its so annoying bc I shift all night long and have fallen asleep at 7:30-8:00 each night. Then 5am comes and guess who is wide awake?!

Same for me, always slept on my side with a pillow between my knees!! I go to bed around 8 every night as well, but get up every 2 hrs or so to go pee!! Then I wake up at 5-6 starving and feeling nauseous cause my stomach feels so empty!! But then I don't feel like eating cause I feel nauseous!! Oh joy!! haha!! I still love every minute of it! 

Hope I get my doppler today.. I am sooo looking forward to this, if it's not at my door when I get back from work today, I'm going to be soo moody all weekend!! :( 
Let me know if you get yours Springy!! :)


----------



## jchic

Rox and Mrs - YEP! I pee every hour on the hour....sometimes I am SO tired and I sit there and say to myself "to pee or not to pee"...ha! 

Hope you get your doppler today! Are you excited?!


----------



## roxane1986

Yes but I worry for some reason that it wont be there cause they will mess up the address, I dont know why!! 
I've tracked the shipment and it was in ottawa ready for delivery at 3:30am, I live an hour from ottawa so theres no reason it wouldnt be at my place by the end of the day today unless they mess up the address!! Worst thing is, I work in Ottawa, I should of picked it up somewhere!! ARGH!!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Rox I hope you get your doppler, I am the same way I worry so much about packages going astray.

I still sleep on my back, I figure I'll enjoy it while I can, I probably have another couple months before it causes problems, right? I usually go to bed by 9:30 or 10, get up twice to pee and once to get something to drink...I also wake up super hungry at 5 or so, but can't usually think of anything I want to eat so I just wait it out. Today I had two breakfasts (yougurt and juice with my vitamins in the early morning, then scrambled eggs, toast and juice at a church council meeting). And now I am hungry again! Oh well hungry is better than barfy.

Hope everyone has a great weekend! :)


----------



## Springy

Mine is on the truck for delivery too! I should have it this afternoon :) I ship everything to my office as there is always someone in our mail room to sign for packages and I don't have to worry about it being left on my front porch.


----------



## roxane1986

Today, I always feel hungry as usual but feel nauseous!!

Springy, that is a very good idea!!


----------



## Springy

jchic said:


> I have always sleep on my sides so nothing nas changed for me just yet. Its so annoying bc I shift all night long and have fallen asleep at 7:30-8:00 each night. Then 5am comes and guess who is wide awake?!

Jess I force myself to stay sitting up on the couch or doing things till 9 or 9:30 as when I was going to sleep earlier than that I was waking up too early. By 9 or 9:30 I am ready for bed and sleep right through till 6:15am when my alarm goes off - minus the 2 trips a night to pee but that's just routine now! 



Kelly9 said:


> You can stay on you tummy as long as you are comfy, I didn't switch with my son or hannah till 18 ish weeks, I also propped up a leg or stuck a pillow under one hip when I was past that point since I mostly sleep on my stomach.

Tiff this has MADE my day! I love my tummy and its not uncomfortable so as long as I know its not doing any harm I am continuing with it!!!


----------



## jchic

I know, I need to start forcing myself to stay awake. Its hard sometimes, I literally just feel my eyes get heavy and then bam! Lights out. Mike will come up to bed and be like "Are you serious? Its still light out!" hahahaha


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I like that as long as you feel comfy we can keep doing it, I toss and turn a lot once I can't sleep on my tummy. I can actually feel my uterus now when I lay on my stomach, maybe since the last week or so. But it doesn't bother me

My ms is back :wacko: I knew it would come back thats why I wasn't taking my 3-4 days ms free for granted.

I work the weekend which should help pass time till the scan and make me not think about it. Last night I had no pressure or gas!!! YAY!!! First night I felt comfy in my belly area for ages.

Jchic you'll pee a lot for a bit till the IVF ovary fluid drains out then it'll slow down some though I do still pee more often then before IVF (it's so annoying!) it's not as much as directly after. I used to pee 2-3 times a day now it's like 6-7 and usually once in the middle of the night. Sucko. With my son I never had this issue, I was 40+3 at delivery and still sleeping through the night no issues.


----------



## Springy

I am up once a night for sure twice if I have had a lot of fluid in the evening. Last night we went to the gym and I was walking on the treadmill and I drank a full L of water after 7pm so I was up twice last night!

Got my doppler can't wait to go home and test it out .... I promise not to panic if I can't find it right away though!!


----------



## roxane1986

oh YAY!!!! What time will you be trying it? I hope I got mine too!! I can't promise I wont freak out if I can't find it even though I know its early and Ive never used one!! Oufff!!


----------



## roxane1986

Ok girls, i need your help!! Got my doppler sonoline b 3mhg so me and dh tried, so i definitlt hear a hb but like on the side where my ovaries are both sides and it goes up and down its not consistent! We did get a hb in the middle as well but harder to hear so could i be hearing my hb on the side? Arghhh i dunno!! Who has the sonoline b ? Which mode do you put it on?


----------



## Kelly9

Rox thats normal, you're just hearing the HB from all over but it'll be more consitent if you can get it right over the heart beat which can be hard. Just play around till you hear it the strongest also this early the doppler won't pick up every beat on the display even though you're hearing all the beats.


----------



## roxane1986

Th kelly!!:) im pretty sure i got it now, right in the middle on top of bikini line! I heard it but only once i got it on the doppler it went up to 167 then i lost it!!! 167 im sure is not mine yippy!!! Dh wants to hear it again lol


----------



## Kelly9

No it's not yours!


----------



## babydrms

Boo, I must be a cow or something because I still haven't heard it since the time I heard for a few seconds...:(


----------



## Kelly9

That doesn't mean anything, there could be a number of reason why you haven't. The first time I ever used a doppler it took me AGES to find it so if you're only trying for short period that could be why. Or baby could be tucked well in, is your placenta anterior or posterior? It's harder to hear with an anterior placenta. 

Springy did you find your little bunny's HB?


----------



## babydrms

I have a posterior complete previa - would expect anything less? Though I am not worried about it, it has a LOT of time to move.


----------



## jchic

Rox- glad you found the hb! Yay!
Baby- I wouldnt worry and dopplers are so finnicky!!


----------



## roxane1986

Yah baby, I found it 4 times last night but at first it tookme atleast 15 min and i didnt really know what to look for but then i looked at some tutorial on utube and went back, found it pretty fast but then we wanted to record it and i hard a hard time finding it!
Did you try with a full bladder? Laying down, frog legs, two feet touch each other, knees bent! Right in the middle on top of bikini line and it also depends the angle of your probe Id miss it if my probe was in a different angle! And it was never the same angle everytime! So its pretty tricky! Can also know when he moves cause I dont move and all of a sudden the hb goes away so maybe your baby is in the difficult position, hes being shy! Hehe


----------



## Springy

Rox the HB you hear by your ovaries is your own .... It's the artery carrying blood to your legs. That's what I found originally too and then I put my fingers on my neck and noticed that the beat was the same as in my neck! After 45 min of me in hysterics because I couldn't find the baby HB DH came home and found it .... Just at the top of my bikini hair line down from my belly button. I also had to angle the probe on a 45 degree angle not straight down to get it to register.


----------



## roxane1986

Yes i noticed that too but when you finally hear the hb for real you definitly know its not yours :)
This morning was harder cause ge kept moving it wasnt as loud!


----------



## Kelly9

yes i have to angle my probe to, sometimes straight down works but often it needs to be angled.


----------



## Springy

Yes when we found it 1 it was in the centre of my belly no way that's mine and 2 it was way faster than mine! I took a video of it and I keep watching it to listen to the baby heart beat its just so amazing!


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah plus your illiac viens (ones by your ovaries) would make more of a woosh sound then the sound of a lo's HB. I'm gearing up to listen for tonight. I have found tulips HB to the left and right side and in the middle. The last few days it's been more in the middle. I also can hear bubble sounds and funny sounds when she moves by the probe. Sometimes I just like listening to her move.


----------



## Springy

What I found to the far right and left was definitely a heart beat I just knew it was too slow to be the LO!! We are going to try again tomorrow to hear the LO :) something for DH and I to do together! It was so cute tonight .... DH and I went to see a movie and we were in line and we ran into a guy and his wife that DH knows through work and we were chatting about our summer and he couldn't wait to tell them I was pregnant! He is so excited and I love it!!!!


----------



## Buster1

I love hearing the stories about you guys finding the heartbeats. It's so exciting. My doctor always had a hard time finding the twins heartbeats because they are always moving. It hasn't been til recently that its gotten easier.


----------



## Kelly9

Thats cute springy... my husband leaves all that up to me. I think he just wants his normal wife back lol, like if he could just snap his fingers and a baby of ours would appear with none of the pregnancy and ttc stuff he would totally do it.


----------



## marie44

Took me so long to catch up on this thread...so many updates and discussions, i love it!
I will say about how to sleep, i can't remember when exactly they told me but it was maybe 18 weeks. They told me i had to sleep on my side bc you could put pressure on a critical vein if you don't. I don't know if it is bc it is twins or they're being overcautious but i thought i'd pass it along. 

Buster - they had problems finding my babies hbs in the beginning too...so scary! Sometimes one is on top of the other & they can't find it.

Sounds like everyone has good updates.

I had baby shower #1 on saturday with my family & friends from nj and got so much stuff including 2 little pairs of uggs...so adorable. I feel like people bought more than usual bc there are 2 babies. We had 27 people & my shower next week in ny will have 20. Thank god for generosity bc we could not be more broke. Dh assembled both cribs last week so the room is coming along. I can't believe it is getting so close.


----------



## Kelly9

Showers are amazing to help with some of the expenses especially with two! I won't be having one this time as I had one with my first but we have pretty much everything we need, if it's a girl I'll have some clothes shopping to do and some pink sheet and burp clothes but not much more besides the crib.


----------



## jchic

Marie - thats fantastic that you got so much stuff! Great news :)


----------



## DaisyQ

:hi: everyone! 

Marie, sounds like you are cleaning up at your showers! How great!

I had my first scan today, and the RE saw the gestational sac and yolk sac. Couldn't be more relieved. Pic is posted in my journal. Not sure when next scan will be - next week sometime. Still have not heard from my nurse.


----------



## Kelly9

Great news daisy! I have one more hour to wait for mine. I'm already at the office since ive never been to this one so killing time in the car. I'm praying for a healthy baby so bad I wanna cry. Also praying my 2 year old son behaves. I am stocked up on sweets and treats for bribery!


----------



## DaisyQ

Can't wait to hear how it went!


----------



## Kelly9

You and me both. I'm ready for it to be over now.


----------



## Springy

Marie - thanks for that info! I think around the 15 week mark I will force myself to start to sleep on my sides :) I am jealous of the baby uggs! My baby will for sure be getting Uggs! I am going to start to look for them on ebay I think.

Daisy - congrat's on the scan! Can't wait for the next one your heart will melt when you see the flicker of his HB.

Tiff - I can't wait to hear how your NT goes!!!!


----------



## jchic

All fingers crossed Kelly and I cant wait for your update!

Daisy - I am SUPER thrilled for you! You have been my partner in TTC and now we will be due just days apart! Super exciting! Cant wait for your next scan.

Springy - baby Uggs are ADORABLE arent they? I cant wait to get some!


----------



## roxane1986

Daisy, congrats on the scan, this is great news!! :)

Can't wait to hear updates Kelly :)


----------



## Buster1

Marie sounds like you had a great shower and glad you were able to get lots of stuff. I'm sure the next one will be just as much fun.

Daisy great news on your scan. So exciting.

Kelly on the edge of my seat waiting to hear about your scan.

How are the rest of the lovely preggos doing?


----------



## Kelly9

The scan went well! I'm so relieved risk for downs is ridiculously low :) Hematomas are gone and baby is healthy, no signs of other anomalies at this point :) Looks like we get to tell people now.

https://i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx211/kelly8910/export--86324645-1.jpg


----------



## Buster1

Wonderful news Kelly!!! Looks like the baby is waving at you telling you everything is ok in there.


----------



## Kelly9

She did wave lots actually there are a ton more pics in my journal


----------



## ewwg12345

So cute Kelly! So happy it went well.


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay! So cute! So relieved all looks good!


----------



## roxane1986

Yay!! Very nice picture of tulip! Glad all is well! 12 weeks already :)


----------



## ewwg12345

Marie glad you had a nice shower!

Buster do you have a shower coming up as well?

Daisy and Kelly so glad your scans went well.

Jchic when is your scan again? Is it Thursday? Bet you can't wait!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM feeling very pukey most of the time, somewhat nervous about the scan tomorrow but hoping it is all good and we see a heartbeat! :)


----------



## Kelly9

I am so relieved. My adrenalin is crashing now and I Have a headache lol.

Emma yay for your scan! and pukeyness as much as it sucks.


----------



## roxane1986

Good luck on your scan tomorrow emma!:) cant wait to see pictures :)


----------



## Buster1

Good luck with the scan Emma. Sorry about the ms but it is a good sign that all is well with the little one.

I know I'm having a shower just don't know when. Dh is painting the nursery as we speak. He's really into it, and it's so cute to see him get involved.


----------



## babydrms

Tiff and Daisy, so glad your scans went well. 

Marie, so nice that everyone was so generous.

Emma, good luck at your scan tomorrow - can't wait for your update.


----------



## Springy

Kelly that's an awesome scan!!! Can't wait to check out your journal for more photos.

Good luck tomorrow Emma!


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck Emma!


----------



## roxane1986

I think my baby is slowly going up in my belly! Is that possible at almost 11 weeks? Cause last night I wanted to hear the babies hb because my symptoms are going away, so I laid down ready to find the hb and gosh it took me forever so I decided to go up a little, and there it was!! :) Ouufff, what a relief!! 
Is it safe to use the doppler everyday? DH and I had made an agreement Sunday night to not use it until Wednesday night, arghh I couldnt, so I gave in last night, and probably will again tonight!! :S


----------



## jchic

Good luck today Emma! I have my scan on Thursday and am so excited and nervous at the same time! It will be the first time we see little twinkie!


----------



## roxane1986

Good luck Thursday jchic, first scan is always stressfull but the best one ever!!! :)


----------



## ewwg12345

The scan went really well! Baby is measuring 7 weeks 5 days (vs 7 weeks 6 days based on "ovulation"), which the doctor says is great. The heartbeat was nice and strong at 168! I'd never heard the heartbeat before with my previous pregnancy, just seen it on the screen, so hearing it was pretty awesome. Unfortunately the pictures they gave us are not very good so I won't probably upload them, they are too blurry to see anything. Now I just have to call an OB and get an appointment! Crazy! :)


----------



## roxane1986

Awesome news Emma!!!! So happy for you!!! You need to post the pictures!!! We want to see them anyways!!! :)


----------



## Springy

This is amazing news Emma! I am SO happy for you :) My baby is also measuring a day behind and I have been told that its nothing and not to worry or stress about it.


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay Emma! So glad the scan went well! So exciting!


----------



## jchic

Great news!!!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Ok ok, here is a pic! :) Like I said, very blurry...
 



Attached Files:







7w5d pic 1 hb.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 13


----------



## jchic

Awww, thats so sweet!!!! You must be OVER the moon! I am happy for you!!


----------



## roxane1986

Very nice picture of baby!!! :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Awww - that's your little BEAN! :cloud9:


----------



## babydrms

Aww, great pic!! When you use the yolk sac as perspective it is crazy how tiny it is going to look just next week!!


----------



## Kelly9

Awwwwww yay for the little bean!


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks ladies! DH and I are starting to get a little bit excited now....!

JChic looking forward to your first scan on Thursday! Anyone else up this week? :)


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah don't worry about measuring a day behind, your little embie likely just implanted a day later then the usual curve they use, thats why I'm measuring 2 days ahead, my embie implanted at 5dpo instead of 7dpo which is the scale that due date predictors go by. Actually I think baby is measuring even bigger now but dating is not accurate at this point and i have a huge uterus so lots of room for baby to get bigger.... ugh. I don't want a huge baby at birth!


----------



## roxane1986

Mine at my 9week scan, baby was measuring 8w6d but at 7w5d scan he was measuring 7w5d.. is that normal that they slow down a little like that?


----------



## Kelly9

Babe's growth rates all change the further along you get the more likely the chances of differences. When is your next scan rox?


----------



## roxane1986

I dont know, I originally had my first obgyn appointment only oct 18 but then last time I saw my fertility dr he said that was way too far, id be 16 wweeks! So they called today to get me in with another obgyn and it's sept 24th but that's not a scan yet! So thank god for dopplers cause id be going out of my mind with all this wait in between! Especially that my gestational sac was a little small!


----------



## Springy

Rox if you are skipping the NT scans at 12 weeks then you will not have another scan till you are 18 or 19 weeks. That is the standard here in Ontario .... and 18 / 19 weeks may be the only scan you get unless you pay for private 3D ones.

My two girlfriends both were pregnant this year and only had a 12 and an 18 week scan ..... I think there should be more but the government and OBGYNs in Ontario don't agree!


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah the standard here to is 12 and 18 weeks, though some docs like to have an early dating scan and some like to have an u/s done at 36-38 weeks leading up to delivery to make sure all is well.


----------



## roxane1986

I might change my mind and do the NT scan then!


----------



## Buster1

Love the scan pic Emma. I have a scan tomorrow. Hopefully these boys will stay still long enough to get some good pics.


----------



## Springy

roxane1986 said:


> I might change my mind and do the NT scan then!

Rox the ONLY reason I did it was to get a scan in. The results would not change our decision about the baby etc. There was NO way I was waiting till 18 weeks or 19 weeks for a scan!!!

How are you finding the doppler? Its still taking DH & I a good 5 to 7 min to find the HB.


----------



## roxane1986

Im addicted to the doppler!! DH wants me to use only twice a week!! No way, i cant even skip 1 day :S 
Sometimes it takes even 10-15 min to find the HB, only once I found it almost right away! Baby moves alot too cause i cant keep it for long!


----------



## Springy

PHEW!!! That makes me feel SO much better Rox as that's the experience we are having too. Takes us awhile and then once we do have it we get it for like 10 to 15 seconds and then the baby moves away and its gone.

We are only using it every other day or every 2 to 3 days.


----------



## ewwg12345

Are any of you planning on doing a CVS or amnio? My doctor recommends it to make sure the PGD screening was accurate, and that other chromosomes we didn't test aren't messed up...I am nervous about doing either one though, to be honest.


----------



## Kelly9

^ I honestly wouldn't risk it as it has a 1 in 200 chance of mc. That me personally though. I mean they shouldn't have any reason to believe these embies have issues I would think especially with the pgd or else why would they have done pgd?


----------



## ewwg12345

The kind of PGD we did (FISH) only tested 9 chromosomes, so the others could still have problems. Though they test for the main ones that can have trisomies make it to term (13, 18, 21). I guess I will just disucss it with the OB when I see her, part of me would like to know for sure that all is chromosomally well, but I hate the idea of the MC risk.


----------



## DaisyQ

My clinic recommends it too, because there can be errors with the screening. But I don't think I'm going to do it. Mostly because they tested all the chromosomes.


----------



## roxane1986

Your good thats what dh wants to do as well but its so hard not to use it when its right there lol


----------



## Buster1

I would discuss it with your ob before you make any decisions Emma. My doctor recomended that we do some non invasive (sp?) testing first. Especially after going through IVF she didn't want to put me at any risk for mc if she didn't have to. If we got negative results from the non invasive testing then she said it would be up to us if we wanted to go on to some of the other tests. I think you have to do what you and dh are most comfortable with and know that whatever decision that you make will be the right decision for you. :flower:


----------



## babydrms

Emma, we are skipping all screenings and we had no pgd...it's a personal decision.


----------



## Springy

Emma we only did the NT because we wanted a scan at 12 weeks .... The question you have to ask yourself is will it make a difference to your decision to continue with the pregnancy? We knew it wouldn't matter what the NT results were and I think the risk with an amnio would be too high for me to feel comfortable with it. What does DH think?


----------



## Kelly9

My clinic doesn't even offer amnio or cvs screening at all but your clinic offers it to all ivf patients? See what the OB says so you can make the best decision.


----------



## ewwg12345

When we signed up for PGD the genetic counselor said they strongly recommend following up with either CVS or amnio due to the room for error in the testing...DH is actually very gung ho about the testing, he wants to know if something is up early so we can make informed decisions. The main concern is if the PGD missed something that can make it to term...I don't worry about downs so much, but patau's syndrome, which is caused by a trisomy of 13 (one of my translocation chromosomes). It is no fun for anyone involved. Anyways, I'd love the peace of mind knowing the chromosomes are normal, but I really don't like the miscarriage risk. I'll talk to the OB and see...maybe we can just do the NT/bloods and if something comes up do a CVS or amnio at that point.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh ok I see. Also ask the doc who will be doin the amino or Cvs what his rates are with infection and mc that might helpske your decision easier.


----------



## jchic

We will be doing the NT scan and skipping the CVS and Amnio. I have no interest in those as I feel like just preparing for the tests mentally will give me much more stress. Its a total personal decision though. 

When you went for your obgyn appt Springy, did they ask you if you wanted to do that test or did you make it clear to your obgyn from the start? My first obgyn appt is Sept 28th (I booked mine early, even though I will still be at RMA for another week because my obgyn didnt have an opening until 3rd week in Oct!) and I am wondering if I should just tell her then that I want to bypass all that.


----------



## ewwg12345

DH and I talked about it more last night...we'll see what the OB says, but we are leaning towards doing the NT scan and if all looks good just leaving it at that plus the detailed blood panels...Patau's syndrome usually has issues with the nose (nose in the middle of the forehead, or completely absent) so if there are flags we would still have time to do the CVS or amnio, at which point the risk will be more warranted.


----------



## mrsmax

Emma - such tough decisions. We decided to have no screening whatsoever as I coudlnt take the stress of waiting and we would want to progres siwth pregnancy if there was a chance of issues. I couldnt do teh amino as too worried about m/c rate BUIT as others have said it is a really personal decision AND if you are more predisposed to chromosonal issues then I can unerstand you wanting to find out - esp if it picks up something that means no quality of life for anyone involved.


----------



## jchic

Mrs Max - did you do the NT scan? Is that mandatory?


----------



## roxane1986

Nt Scan is not mandatory, it is still a personal decision.. We had chosen not too but now I might change my mind because I want a scan. If I don't do it, it probably means i wont get a scan until the gender scan.. So ill ask my ob if I can just have a scan if not then we'll do the test..
But I have a feeling he'll let me have another scan because the gestational sac was a little small so I'll say i want to see how its going! Which is the truth!


----------



## jchic

Thanks Rox! When are gender scans usually? 20 weeks? I think I would want to book a private scan so that I can find out sooner!


----------



## roxane1986

yes its around that.. I have a friend going friday and she is 19 weeks!


----------



## jchic

I dont know if I could wait that long, haha!


----------



## Springy

The gender scans are done between 18 and 20 weeks - they are typically called the anatomical scan.

Jess the discussion came up with my family doctor who passed along the information about the NT. What we were told is that the NT will give you a certain number like 1 in 250,000 or 1 in 200 for downs. She then followed that up and said that we shouldn't do the NT if we never plan on doing an amnio or CVS. What I said to her was that I wouldn't do an amnio but that the NT result and statistic would at least prepare me for the potential problems that we could find at birth .... and she said "that's fine". So it hasn't even been discussed with my OBGYN as I had already done the NT scan before my OB appointment.


----------



## roxane1986

jchic said:


> I dont know if I could wait that long, haha!

We are still not sure we want to know yet!! hehe!


----------



## roxane1986

Are you ladies still having menstrual cramps? Today feels like I have more then usual, lower back pain and seems like I have a little bit more CM.. Everytime I go to the loo, I worry its blood but its CM!


----------



## Springy

I have some cramps off and on and some days I have lots of CM and others none .... its all over the place!!!

Emma - I just had another thought for you while I was sitting listening to a boring TCon at work .... if the only issue with Patau's syndrome is issues with the nose, that should be something they could see on a 3D ultrasound and thus avoid the need for an amnio? Just a thought for you!


----------



## ewwg12345

Rox, I still have cramps from time to time, they are more twinges than anything but I think it probably comes and goes as things are growing/stretching. And I have tons of CM all the time.

Thanks Springy...yeah this is what DH and I were talking about last night, Patau is the main concern we have (since the chromosomes we didn't test don't generally make it very far in the pregnancy if they present a trisomy), and it has several physical markers including the nose, abnormal eyes (absence of eyes, or only one in the middle), absent frontal lobe (=flat forehead), polydactyly, and others. Plus it causes a thick nuchal fold...several of these are picked up even on a 2d ultrasound, and a 3d would pick them up for sure. Hopefully we will be seeing none of this! :)


----------



## Kelly9

I booked my private scan for 16 weeks cause I don't want to wait to find out.


----------



## mrsmax

Jchic - we had the 12 week scan but asked not to test for NT - this is fine in the UK. Our sonographer actually said I know you asked not to know, but the nuchal fold looks normal - so that was nice to hear.


----------



## jchic

that is nice to hear that Mrs. Max!

Kelly - NICE! I will probably do the same thing. NO way I can wait until 19-20 weeks. There is a place called Belly to Birth Imaging right by my obgyn's office and they do private 3d and 4d scans including a gender scan at 16weeks, (hoping and praying I get to that point). I will definitely be booking that!


----------



## Kelly9

It's worth it ot find out early, I found out at 16 weeks with my son through private scan then I found out at 15 weeks with my daughter cause of the high risk clinic we were being seen at.


----------



## marie44

I chose not to have any testing but i booked a 14 week scan which they recommended to get a baseline before the 19 week scan. Really, almost everything besides downs can be detected in the sonograms but its so hard bc you have to wait a little longer. Also, i'm glad we didn't test but at the same time, it is always in the back of my mind that 1 could have downs. I know its rare but it is still possible.


----------



## Kelly9

Look at you in third tri marie!


----------



## babydrms

Oh wow, Marie - you are in the third tri!

Emma - nonw are you more prone to this because of the translocation or are you worried becaused this chromosome was not checked?


----------



## ewwg12345

Happy 3rd tri Marie! That is crazy, time is flying! :)

JChic have a great scan tomorrow!

Baby I love the new picture, I can actually see what you look like! You look so happy in the pic. :)

I'm most worried about Patau because it is associated with my translocation (chromosome 13). If the PGD worked, it should have caught it, since they did test for that one. However there is always the chance that the cell they tested was mosaic, and had different chromosomes than the others on day 3. For most abnormalities, the further you get into the pregnancy the better as most trisomies or monosomies miscarry early. But 13 is one of the ones (along with 18, 21, and the sex chromosomes) that can make it to term in full or partial trisomy. Because we did PGD it *shouldn't* be a problem, but there is a 5%-10% chance it didn't get picked up. I'm probably worrying for nothing though. My specialty. That is part of the appeal of doing the CVS or amnio, just knowing once and for all that all is normal (at least with chromosomes), so I can relax and enjoy the pregnancy!


----------



## babydrms

Emma, I gotcha. Most trisomy 13 and 18 we see don't make it until term, usually go into labor from the polyhydramnios associated with these. Anywayays, I can see where you would be concerned. One of the girls at work lost her first to trisomy 13, and it was very sad.


----------



## babydrms

Oh, and we were really happy - that pic was taken in Mexico in October before we ever even had our first meeting with the RE, lol! I feel like we hopped on the crazy train in November!!


----------



## DaisyQ

baby, I LOVE that picture. I can feel the happiness, and you and DH are adorbs!


----------



## Kelly9

It's a nice pic :) 

Ahhh the crazy train.... yeah been there done that for a while. Can't wait to get off.


----------



## jchic

Hi Ladies. 

Had my u/s this AM - we saw a gestational sac, but no yolk sac. The Dr. I had doing my u/s was a fucking asshole and was SO rushed and super insensitive. Mike even said something to him! My doctor was there and came in the room because I was FREAKING THE FUCK OUT crying and literally having a break down. She said to me that the gestational sac was alittle small by like a smigid but that it looks completely fine. She said that 80% of the time that the are unable to see the yolk sac the first scan, and have you come back in a few days and they see it. She said I should be happy and not upset, that this happens most of the time. I have to come back on Sunday for a rescan for the yolk sac. I called another RMA'er here and she metioned that they had to rescan her that day to see a yolk sac and they barely saw it....she also mentioned her doctor prefaced the scan with "we may or may not see a yolk sac". Anyway, I am nervous (hoping for a reason not to be) and praying that all is ok.


----------



## roxane1986

Thinking of you jchic, it is still veryyy early!!! Everything will be ok Sunday!! :) xo


----------



## jchic

Thanks Rox. I am just very nervous. Doing alot of research on it and it seems that most end up just fine, but still nervous. I think if my doctor would have scanned me to begin with, I would have been fine, but the fact that this ASSHOLE scanned me made it ten times worse. I cant even tell you how rushed he was. He literally was there 2 seconds. DH was like "I understand you are very busy, but can you please not rush this for us" since he was SO quick. It was only after I was getting dressed and crying that my DH went and found my doctor and had her come in to meet with me. She was phenomenal and told me I have no reason to be upset, etc.


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh, so sorry you had to go thru this!!! This is soooo not necessary!!! 

also, this is why alot of drs dont recommend u/s so early! because they dont want us to stress more then we are already! But you'll be almost 6 weeks sunday so it should be better.. but even then, it could still be too early! Good luck hun xo


----------



## ewwg12345

Jchic 5w3d is really early, I could only barely see a yolk sac on my first scan and I was few days after you. I bet you'll go back Sunday and everything will be totally fine, just a few days make a huge difference. I'm sorry the U/S doctor was a dick to you...you'd think the people at these clinics would be used to and sensitive to our nerves at this stage! Good on your DH getting your doctor, glad she put your mind at ease somewhat. Hope Sunday gets here quick for you, I know the waiting sucks. x


----------



## Springy

Jess I agree with Rox on this one, this is why clinics in Canada never really scan that early, it causes undue stress and angst. I think you should trust your doctor and believe that all will be fine. :hugs: You'll go back in a few days and see the yolk sac and then your next scan you'll see the HB. I just KNOW that this will work out for you.

Some doctors REALLY need to work on their bedside manner! They should ALL have to take a course in it!!!


----------



## jchic

thanks Emma and Bunny! I am feeling a bit better, just alittle nervous. I think the first doctor made it worse for me because he bedside manner was SHIT. I feel like if my doctor would have scanned me, I would be feeling fine, ya know?


----------



## DaisyQ

:hugs:


----------



## roxane1986

Sending you lots of :dust::dust:

Springy!!! Second tri for you!!!! WOOT!!! :)


----------



## jchic

Thats right! Springy - you are officially in your 2nd tri darling!


----------



## ewwg12345

Happy 13 weeks Springy and happy 11 weeks Rox! You ladies are moving right along! I feel like it is going so fast for you guys, but so slow for myself, doesn't make any sense! :)


----------



## roxane1986

thx!! :) 
No its going slow for me too!! When I look at it and say wow seems like yesterday I was 5 weeks but then I look at it again and I'm like come on 12-13 weeks!!!! Come on!!! So yeh its slow here too!! lol


----------



## DaisyQ

I feel like the days are DRAGGING too. Crazy. Trying to enjoy each day I'm pregnant though because who knows if I'll ever be pregnant again, and I know that it will go fast...


----------



## roxane1986

Exactly we need to enjoy every minute! I want the bloating to go away and have the real baby bump :)


----------



## Springy

OH its DRAGGING for me too ..... I want to fast forward to my 19 week scan already!


----------



## jchic

Beta came back at 2,426. Up from 245 a week ago. Happy about that. 
Back on Sunday for yolk sac screen. Oh GOD please let it be there!!!!!


----------



## roxane1986

AWesome!!! Great #'s jchic!! :)


----------



## Buster1

Sorry you had such a bad experience with the u/s doctor. But just like all the other ladies have said you are really early. I think I was 6w and some days with my first scan. So try not to worry too much. Plus your beta numbers came back great and your doctor doesn't seem to be worried so I'm sure everything will be good on Sunday. And your dh did a great job it taking care of you and getting your doctor to come in and talk to you.

Everyone is moving right along on here. It's all so awesome. AFM had an u/s yesterday and an ob appointment today. All is well the babies look great and they are weighing 1.4 and 1.5lbs, so right where they should be. I had a random bout of ms this morning that came out of no where, and the babies seemed to have found their way into my ribs. I'm not going to lie it's a little painful. Ob visit was good. At 23 weeks my belly is measuring at 30 weeks. Which explains why my back pain and pelvic pain are getting worse. I didn't gain any weight since my last visit. In fact I've only put on 5lbs during this whole pregnancy so far. But becuase the babies are at the weight they should be, she isn't too concerned. But she did tell me I could go out and have some ice cream. LOL I am eating, but just not as much as I use to because the babies are taking up so much room in my belly. So I'm just going to have to try to eat small amounts of food through out the day and hopefully I'll have some weight gain by my next appointment in 3 weeks. My iron was also a little low so she suggested that I start taking an over the counter iron pill. She said to start with every other day to make sure that it doesn't upset my stomach and if I do ok with that I can start taking it everyday.

Well I guess that's my update for now. I think I'm going to go and heat me up some dinner. Take care ladies and talk to you soon!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Jchic great numbers! I am sure all will be fine on Sunday.

Buster that is quite an update, sorry for the discomfort but it sounds like things are progressing as they should...can't believe you are 23 weeks already!


----------



## babydrms

Springy - Woohoo for 2nd tri!! 

Emma - it goes by amazingly slow, it is crazy how days can feel like weeks. 

Rod - yayee 11 weeks!

Afm - had a better scan today, such a relief.


----------



## roxane1986

Buster glad babys are doing good hope they let you feel better though!!

Thx baby!! You are almost at 12 weeks!!:) its going slow but we are all approaching sencond tri pretty fast!!:)


----------



## Buster1

Baby glad you had a better scan today. You've got a strong little baby in there.


----------



## babydrms

Buster - I missed your post, so glad you and babies are doing good. I bet your starting to feel uncomfortable! As far as the Iron, I always recommend to my patients is to use a slow release, much easier on the tummy. Slow-Fe is the most common brand but I am sure there is a generic alternative.


----------



## Buster1

Thanks Baby. I have used the slow-fe in the past but I'm going to look into a generic brand.


----------



## Kelly9

Jchic I barely saw anything at my early scan I can't remember how far I was but between 5-6 weeks, I think I was 5+6! I had to ask if the tech could make out a yoke sac cause I couldn't see it but she said it was there so if it's hard to see at 5+6 then it's got to be harder at 5+2! Our clinic scans at 7 weeks and this is one reason why. Your beta is great so try to relax.

Buster things are going to be pretty uncomfy for you for the rest of the time I think, I mean I hope not but you'll be the equivalent of carrying a full term load in a matter of weeks so I hope those babes give you some relief. 

Baby off to your journal! Bnb is being sooooo slow tonight.


----------



## Buster1

Thanks that's what my doctor tells me too. I'm just going to have to suck it up until they get here. But as long as they are healthy I'll be alright.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hey ladies. Just to update all of you, I had a pretty significant bleed last night. I was trying on some clothes, and all of a sudden I felt a big gush. I went to the bathroom and there was a lot of bright red blood. I immediately layed down in bed and called the answering service for my clinic. I was feeling pretty crampy - like period cramps. They told me to come in today to get checked out. About an hour after the initial gush, I went back to the bathroom and passed a large clot (size of a small egg). This was terrifying - thought I had miscarried. After that, the cramping subsided, ad the bleeding was lighter - definitely still there, but not heavy. Went to the doctor this morning, and the baby is still there. It's a subchorionic hematoma and is fairly large relative to the gestational sac - the doctor originally thought the SCH was a second gestational sac until I pointed out we had done a SET. We did see the flicker of the heart beat today, and she measured me at 5 weeks, 5 days, which she said is "appropriate." Too early to hear the heart beat yet. Called my BIL, an interventional radiologist, and he spoke to a friend who is a perinatologist. She was reassuring that most SCH do not result in MC, but recommended the conservative approach and advised 1 week of modified bed rest. So that's what's going on. Got my blood work results back, and all looks good there - beta is 15,448, so it's continuing to double in less than 48 hours, and progesterone is 24. I go back on Tuesday for another check.


----------



## Kelly9

Glad all is well with baby! SCH's suck and are annoying. Because you bled though you may find it disappears at your next scan, it's not uncommon for them to go away after a large bleed as they bleed out. I hope this is the case and it doesn't cause you any issues or scares again. Take it easy, rest lots and I'll keep thinking of you :)


----------



## roxane1986

So sorry you had to go thru this! Glad you got to put your mind at ease by seeing the baby and HB! Ill think of you! Take it easy! xo


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Tiff and Rox, I appreciate that. :flower: very scary.


----------



## Buster1

Daisy I'm glad you're ok. I can't imagine how scared you must have been. Please take it easy and I'm sure things will be just fine. Take care of yourself and your bean hun.


----------



## Kelly9

Daisy I wouldn't be surprised if they saw a very small SCH or nothing at all by tuesday. My friend also had a large one at 11 weeks with a large bleed they check on it a few days later and it had dried up and reabsorbed.


----------



## DaisyQ

That would be amazing. I would be beyond relieved if that was my outcome. Thank you for sharing that - very reassuring!!

Only having a very small amount of brown spotting now, so hopefully it's drying up, just like you said. 

We decided to tell my step kids tonight that they may have a half-sibling. All through our fertility treatment, we've been able to keep it all under wraps, but when I had my scare last night, they were here, sleeping over. They were already in bed when it all happened, but I had to call my mom to come over and get them ready and take them to school. This is highly unusual, since my mom lives 90 minutes away, and they were mildly alarmed when DH woke them up 45 minutes early to tell them we were going to the doctor, and that my mom was on her way over. They knew something was up. DH told them i was having stomach pains. My oldest stepdaughter (12) asked if I might be pregnant, and DH responded "maybe.". So when they came over tonight (we have them this weekend), we decided to come clean as we don't want to lie, and it's just easier to explain why I'm laying down most of the time this weekend. The oldest was really excited by the news, but my youngest (9) was upset, which I had expected. She doesn't want to lose her position as "baby" of the family and is worried she'll get less love and attention. We are both trying to reassure her as much as possible that she'll still be our baby. She did kiss my belly and say "I love you" to the baby, which was sweet. I think she is starting to come around already, but I'm sure there will be moments she gets upset/anxious. The funniest thing was when she asked, "so when did you do it?" and DH was like, "do what?" and she said, "you know, the *thing* you do to get the baby in there?". DH and I about died. Apparently she thinks it's a one time event! :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

^ hahahahahaha thats cute... don't we wish it were a one time thing!


----------



## DaisyQ

:rofl: and don't we wish that sex actually got us pregnant!


----------



## Kelly9

Um yeah, I mean frigg they only tell you in high school if you have sex you WILL get pregnant... to bad we couldn't go back and sue all those health teachers for their lousy information. :rofl:


----------



## Buster1

What your stepdaughter said was so cute it had me cracking up.


----------



## Springy

Glad to hear you're feeling better this weekend Daisy. You're step daughters are so cute. It will be an adjustment for sure when the baby comes but they will get used to it and be great half sisters to the little man.

We are telling my nephews today which will be cute as several times the older one who is now 7.5 will say "auntie Carolyn when are you going to have a baby" so I'm excited to tell him the news :)

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend.

Jchic hope the scan went well this am.


----------



## DaisyQ

Aww, that's so cute! Can't wait to hear their reaction to the news!


----------



## jchic

Hey all! Scan went great. We saw a gest sac and yolk sac. The gest sac grew 1.13mm per day so it looks bigger 3 days later. Beta up to 8,657! Back on Tues the 25th at 7weeks :) the appt will be with my doctor so that is also great! 

How is everyone today?


----------



## Buster1

Great news jchic. I'm so glad to hear that.

Springy it's going to be so cute when you tell your nephews about the baby. Can't wait to hear their reaction.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. AFM Dh went down to Puerto Rico for a wedding and then we got the news that his cousin passed away. So he had to fly up to Florida today for the services that are today and tomorrow. So I've had the weekend to myself. My Mom has been great and came over to my house to help me clean out my cabinets so that I can start making room for baby things. She'll be back later today to help me finish. I don't know what I would do without my parents as it's starting to get harder and harder for me to get around.

Take care everyone and enjoy the rest of your weekend!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Jchic great news! 

Buster sorry for your DH.


----------



## jchic

Thanks :)

Buster- ugh that is awful about dh. Sending prayers to you. Great that your mom is helping you this wknd! Did you get alot done?


----------



## Buster1

Thanks everyone for your sympathy. On a happier note I am getting a lot done with my Moms help. I don't know what I would do without my parents help. My Dad even took my dogs to hang out with him to give me a break. LOL I felt bad they really needed to have a good run and I'm just in no condition to do that today.


----------



## roxane1986

Great news jchic!! :)

Buster, sorry about DH! Parents and parents in law are so good right now for me too, it's awesome! Good that you have them to help!! :)


----------



## mrsmax

JHic - that is great :happydance:

Daisy - I had the exact same thing! OUrs happened on a Friday night though and we had to wait until Tuesdsy morning to get a scan so we spent a whole weekend in tears thinking we had lost teh baby. That was at 7 weeks - just horrifying. Just to warn you I had another small bleed at 10 weeks, but we had been warned this might happen. No one has mentioned it since so hoping it has gone away, but was todl nothing to worry about just very scary! I posted on here at the time that I had had a miscarriage and I even took off my ticker - utterly horrible. Sorry you had to get through it too - but please be reassured not to worry about it xx


----------



## mrsmax

ps Daisy - love what your s-daughter said! If only it had been as simple as a one time quickie! There are some great books out there about how to get little siblings ready for when baby comes - might be worth a read.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Mrs. Max! It's very reassuring to hear of others who have been through the same thing. I can't image having to wait four days for a scan, thinking the whole time you've miscarried. How awful. As it was, I couldn't sleep at all that night, I was so upset and worried. So glad everything has worked out ok. I feel reassured since seeing the heartbeat and all my symptoms are still here. I'm just so nervous for tomorrow. Just really want confirmation that baby is still ok, and hoping to hear the SCH has gotten smaller. So nervous for tomorrow.

Thanks for the tip about the books! :flower:


----------



## roxane1986

Good luck tomorrow Daisy!! I'm sure the lil one will be just fine!! :)


----------



## ewwg12345

Hi ladies, hope everyone had a nice weekend! 

Jchic yay for a great scan, that is wonderful news. You are chugging right along.

Daisy glad the spotting has stopped and you could relax over the weekend...looking forward to hearing about your scan tomorrow as well.

Buster I'm so sorry for your DH's loss. Glad the organizing is going well, I really dread having to do all of that, we have so little space in our apartment it will be a challenge. I'll probably put that off as long as possible!

Hope everyone else is doing well. Not much to report on my end, feeling nauseous on and off but otherwise just tired and hungry all the time. I'm weaning off my estrogen patches now, but still on full PIO doses for another 3 weeks I think. We found an OB, she seems great (does OBGYN and MFM with a focus on chromosome issues, and she called to talk to me for 20 minutes about my case and my concerns about all the testing options coming up!), but I can't get in to see her until the end of my 11th week so I am going back for an extra scan at the IVF clinic next week, yay.


----------



## Kelly9

Daisy best of luck for tomorrow! I hope the clot is smaller to it will be such a relief to you as even better if/ when it's gone!


----------



## Springy

Good luck tomorrow Daisy! Not much for me to report .... just waiting for time to pass until my next appointment at 17 weeks and my 19 week ultrasound. And not so patiently waiting for my bump to appear!!!! Right now I'm just frumpy looking :(

Emma glad to hear you have found an OB who specializes in some of your areas of concern. She will be a great person to talk to about the amnio and your concerns about it.


----------



## Kelly9

^ seems sooooo far away hey? Then after the 18 week scan you really have to wait maybe till baby is born. I hate waiting, I'm not the most patient person.


----------



## ewwg12345

Really, they never do scans after 18-19 weeks? That is such a looooonnnnggg time to wait not knowing what is going on! I guess it is easier since you can feel the baby by then, but that sounds awful!


----------



## roxane1986

Thank god for dopplers is all I have to say hehe


----------



## Buster1

Good luck with your scan Daisy I'm sure all will be well.

Emma it sounds like you have a great Ob and I'm glad that she also a specialist. Sounds like you are going to be in good hands.

How are the rest of you ladies doing? I hope your babies are treating you well. AFM my two boys are kicking the crap out of me. I'm glad they are so active, but Mommy needs a break. LOL Did a little more organizing today and Dh comes home tomorrow afternoon so I'll have to pick him up from the airport. It's suppose to be really bad weather here tomorrow, heavy rain, possible severe storms and a lot of wind. I hope his flight doesn't get to delayed. Other than that nothing new to report with me. Take care and speak with you all soon.


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah most docs don't scan again until right before due date. 

Buster enjoy it! You'll miss it so much when it's gone though I don't miss the blows toy
Cervix they were painful.


----------



## Buster1

It's funny you say that Kelly. I complain a lot about how much they are kicking me, but I'm really smiling on the inside because as long as they are moving around in there I know they are ok. But I won't miss the blows to my bladder, those really hurt. LOL


----------



## babydrms

Buster sorry for your loss, and missing DH for so long but yayee to getting things organized!

Emma, your doctor sounds perfect!

Afm - weekly monitoring appointment tomorrow!


----------



## Buster1

Thanks Baby, have a good appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Kelly9

I missed the movement right away but yes some times the kicks really hurt!


----------



## jchic

Have a great appt Baby!

Buster - awwwww, how sweet they are kicking! They are busy in there!

Making the switch to an obygyn will be hard for me too since I love RMA. I have my first obgyn appt on Oct 8th and I will be 1 day shy of 9 weeks! 

On a side note - has anyone experienced this before: My boobs are NOT sore at all....its just not one of my symptoms. To be honest, my boobs barely hurt when AF was coming ever so I wasnt really expecting it. BUT my nipples/areolas are HUGE. I feel like they take up half my boob....I used to LOVE my boobs, and now I feel like they look like something out of National Geographic! Also, the actual nipple is really raised when its hard....its like an inch of raised nipple....so weird.


----------



## Springy

jchic said:


> On a side note - has anyone experienced this before: My boobs are NOT sore at all....its just not one of my symptoms. To be honest, my boobs barely hurt when AF was coming ever so I wasnt really expecting it. BUT my nipples/areolas are HUGE. I feel like they take up half my boob....I used to LOVE my boobs, and now I feel like they look like something out of National Geographic! Also, the actual nipple is really raised when its hard....its like an inch of raised nipple....so weird.

This is me to a T ... not sore but huge and my nipples are now massive and not their normal "pinkish" colour. More of a brown colour which is really gross and they are constantly hard. They also now have all the bumps all over the areola that also go hard ... Like you I refuse to look at mine. As soon as I get out of the shower the towel gets wrapped around me so that I don't have to look at myself in the mirror.


----------



## jchic

OMG Springy, I have little bumps on my brown areolas now too! My areolas arent even cute circles now, they are like weirdly shaped ovals. UGH, its gross. I feel like an alien, haha.


----------



## Springy

For me its just not my boobs ... There is not one redeeming thing about my body these days - I don't even want to look in the mirror naked or fully clothed. I can't wait to get home from work to put on my PJs and get under a blanket :cry:


----------



## jchic

I hear you, but you do look great my bunny. Really, you do....I dont even examine my body nowadays - I mean, my pants are being held together by a hair tie at the moment, soooooo I am with you. I jump into my PJ's the minute I get home and the bra comes off! If my PJ's arent on by 6:30pm something is wrong!


----------



## Buster1

Just remember ladies this is all temporary and our bodies will return to normal once we have our little ones. Hang in there!!


----------



## Kelly9

The boob stuff is normal but the bumps will go away and they won't stick out as much and I actually had smaller areolas post pregnancy and bf'ing in relation to boob size. The colour didn't quiet go back to normal but it didn't stay as dark. You think your nipples stick out lots now, just wait till your lo unlatches after a feed then you'll be amazed at how long they are lol.


----------



## DaisyQ

All this boob talk... heehee. It's all for a good cause ladies. :flower:

So just to update here, I had my scan today, and we heard the heartbeat - it was going strong at 121 then 120 bpm. Dr. was very pleased, and said anything over 100 is what they are looking for at this point. Measuring 6w3d, so pretty much right on target. The bad news is that the SCH is unchanged. :-( Have to continue taking it easy, no exercise, no sex (and I'm in the MOOD!). Very nervous about going back to work. I know that my doctor says it's fine, but honestly... I just don't know. Not worried about being at work, it's just getting there that's the problem.


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for healthy baby! I worked and walked lots with my two sch's and they didn't get any worse they got smaller actually, just don't stress your body out, the walking is something you do everyday so its used to it, maybe just leave a little earlier and take your time and don't rush around as much as possible.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Tiff. I have about an hour of walking each day, as part of my commute, if I stop taking the bus to NYC, which I think I will because it's just too bumpy a ride (it's like rollercoaster bumpy). Then there's 4 flights of stairs (up). And a bumpy ride on the subway and bus - I'm mainly afraid of the impact. Stupid bus drivers (and subway conductors) drive like maniacs and I often have to stand, and I get slammed into people, and sometimes the bus interior itself. It's just not ideal. 

Here's my scan pic. SCH is the long, black curved line above the gestational sac.
 



Attached Files:







US 9-18-12, 6w4d.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kelly9

It looks thin! Will they scan you again to monitor it? Has your bleeding stopped?


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes, bleeding stopped on Friday. It does look thin, but LONG. I think it may look thicker depending on the angle of the US. I will go back next week for another US, and then I'm not sure what happens after that.


----------



## DaisyQ

I don't have a scan pic from my US on Friday, but as I remember it, it wasn't as thin, but it also wasn't as long. It basically looked like a second gestational sac - it was about the same size as the sac, and it was round like a sac.


----------



## Kelly9

One of mine was long and thin the other was like a circle I think if i remember right. If it's not gone by then they'll likely just keep monitoring you every couple of weeks to a month.


----------



## ewwg12345

Daisy, so glad you had a good scan, hope the SCH is gone soon. 

Happy 13 weeks Kelly and happy 6 weeks Jchic!

Hope everyone is doing well and those who have been barfy and/or feeling ill/run down are feeling a bit better.

So today I made it as far as any of my previous pregnancies! I know it doesn't mean anything really, but it was a big date looming ahead of me and now we've passed that hurdle, so I am feeling a bit more relaxed about things! :) The clinic has also started weaning me off hormones, I am down to two estrogen patches every other day and 1 unit of progesterone...on Saturday I drop to one estrogen patch, then they'll test all my levels on Tuesday to see how things are going. Kinda scary, it is hard to trust my body after being on the meds so long, but I suppose the doctors know what they are doing! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Yay emma! It would be a relief. Happy almost 9 weeks :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay Emma for getting to this point! 

Tiff - 13 weeks! Wow! Congrats. 

Buster - can't wait to feel a kick... :flower:


----------



## Buster1

Yay Emma, what a great mile stone to pass. Congrats!!

Daisy the kicks are cool as long as it's not into your ribs or one of your organs. LOL


----------



## mrsmax

Emma - that is great. Def a good sign

Daisy try not to worry too much about the sch - mine wasnt even monitored - I guess it disappeared after the two bleeds but not sure. The no sex rule didnt bother me at all as I was so sick - the sickness has only been gone 3 weeks and now I am too big and cumbersome to want to do it! Poor hubby. 

As for the boobs thing - mine dont hurt, but my nipples have changed. I hve never really liked my boobs anyway as tehy are quite big so now at least I have the pregnancy to blame!! I quite like my pregnancy body generally though - my bump is really neat and compact and I love looking at it :kiss:

My 3rd wedding anniversary today and I am so grateful to be pregnant for it. Last year I wasnt drinking on our anniversary as I was doing everything possible to get preggo before IVF - least this year I have a GREAT reason not to drink (although might have a sneaky glass of :wine: )


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Mrs. Max. :flower: And happy anniversary!!


----------



## roxane1986

Daisy, great news for your scan!! :)

Kelly, 13 weeks already!! This is great!! :)

Emma, happy 9 weeks, this is very good!! :)

mrsmax, happy 3 anniversary!:)

For the boobs, mine are not bigger, didnt change in color,they are not very sore unless I wear something very tight, they hurt at the end of the day, but the nipples are very sore and always out! I do have a baby bump though, and this is going to be hard to hide for much longer at work! I'm waiting because I should get a promotion soon but I dont know when and I dont want to mess it up by telling them! I dont know if it would change anything but I dont want to take the chance!


----------



## jchic

Emma - congrats :)

Mrs. Max - Happy anniversary!

Rox - you are lucky you have a bump! I am in the "I am bloated and gross" stage. I was FINE last week and today, literally today, I couldnt even look at myself in the mirror in work pants and wore jeans to work and I just look bloated. Not cute whatsoever. To top it off, my skin has always been really great, until recently. NOW I have like a mini breakout and I look disgusting. I look like a slob. My hair is in a sock bun, my shirt looks gross....I walked right into my office and shut the door! Its just BLOAT and I cant wait until I have a bump instead of BLOAT! I have to go buy work pants this weekend because hair ties holding them together is NOT cutting it anymore. 

DQ - hopefully we wont get MS! My Mom didnt have with any of her pregnancies!


----------



## Springy

Emma - SO happy you are able to relax a bit and enjoy the pregnancy. I know when I had my 12 week NT scan done I was finally able to relax and "enjoy" being pregnant! Since they my level of worry has dissipated and I am finally being able to think about having a baby! I can't wait for you to get into this phase too :) Other than the bloated gross fat feelings it is a "fun" stage!!!

Rox - glad you have a baby bump and were able to skip over the fat gross bloated phase .... its not a fun one!!!! It shouldn't matter at all about telling work now vs later wrt your promotion but I get your nerves. 

Jess - I have heard that pregnancy can really make you break out :( sorry to hear that its happening to you, but given my choices of puking and being nauseous all day or having acne I think I'd take the acne! Let's hope you too can skip the nausea!! And honestly - MAT PANTS ARE THE BEST!!! I am SO comfortable in them today they will help with how you're feeling!!!

Mrs Max - HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!! :hugs: Must feel SO good this year on your anniversary to be celebrating your marriage AND your upcoming baby!!! Its amazing how much life can change in 12 months.

Tiff - happy belated 13 weeks :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Jess, no MS to speak of yet (knock on wood.). My mom never had MS with me.


----------



## Kelly9

Jess you may notice the bloat fading as you get further along and your ovares shrink. I was super big at 5 and 6 weeks but by 10-11 I was pretty flat now I'm getting a little baby bump but not something people are picking up on yet, likely won't have a proper one for another 5 or 6 weeks. 

My son just kissed the bandaid on my thumb lol, making my bobo better haha. 

I'm still very pukey though some days it's better, I do believe it is easing up for the most part compared to earlier in first tri, I don't expect it to be gone till 15 weeks ish so hopefully I'll have complete relief in a few more weeks.


----------



## louisenburton

Hi All

Im Lou 35. New on here so dont know all the terms and acronyms. My hubby and I had been trying for two years. Turns out my tubes are blocked. Which I guess is a blessing we know whats wrong rather than unexplained.
weve had all the tests and are waiting for referral to go through to IVF clinic


----------



## jchic

Hi Lou! Welcome to this thread and to BnB. You will find a ton of supportive women who have been in your shoes :) Best of luck on your journey and IVF is such a great process with AMAZING results!


----------



## Springy

Hi Lou! Welcome to BnB :) All of us have been through IVF and all now have our BFPs. You're welcome here but if you're looking for support of ladies going through the cycle at the same time as you take a look in the assisted conception section for an IVF thread in the month you're doing IVF. Best of luck through the journey, just don't ever lose hope the process does WORK!


----------



## roxane1986

Welcome Lou, good luck with the process!

jchic, i am breaking out too like crazy!! burk and people actually tell me that I look tired so that means I look like crap! lol its ok its worth it.. i do have a bump but really, people who dont know its a baby bump will actually think I gained weight! So maybe it is bloat but to me its my baby bump because my baby is getting bigger for real in there :)


----------



## jchic

the breaking out is brutal. I have a pimple on my cheek that is HUGE. It literally looks about the size of 3/4 of the size of a penny! Even with makeup, you can still see it! I have a few others in random places on my face too!


----------



## Kelly9

I broke out SOOOOO bad with my son, and very little with my daughter and a little this time but not much.


----------



## roxane1986

so maybe its a boy thing!! haha!! so many signs we're having a girl but just as many signs we are having a girl so who knows hehe


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm breaking out too (I have two cystic pimples next to my nose that make me look deformed right now), and we know I'm having a boy.... Interesting theory!


----------



## jchic

I think I am team Blue too. I dont know why, but I defintely think so...we shall see! I feel like Mothers intuition cant be wrong, right? haha!


----------



## Kelly9

^ it hasn't been for me so far, it apparently is the most accurate out of all other methods of gender predicting except scan of course. My symptoms are one big reason why I think I'm having a girl this time. It would be nice to be 3 for 3!


----------



## DaisyQ

Bleeding bright red again. :nope: This just isn't good.


----------



## ewwg12345

Daisy I hope everything is ok, can you go to the clinic and get a scan today or tomorrow?


----------



## Buster1

Thinking of you Daisy. I hope everything is ok.

Happy Anniversary MrsMax!!

Sounds like everyone else is doing well minus our body imperfections. I didn't break out but I was blessed enough to get ms, pelvic, and back pain. Oh what we go through for our babies. LOL But they are so worth it.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Emma. I can't go today I don't think, but I did leave a message for the nurse coordinator. If it gets heavier I will call the emergency hotline.


----------



## Kelly9

Daisy I'm sure it's just the sch, are you able to get in and get checked out?


----------



## roxane1986

Daisy, thinking of you! Like kelly said its probably the sch! xo


----------



## jchic

DQ- I bet its the SCH. Will u be going to RMA tomorrow AM? Is it heavy or no? Hoping it tapers down before tomorrow. Try and stay calm xo


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm sure it's the SCH. Sigh. Knowing that it's the SCH doesn't make me worry less - I worry the SCH is getting bigger and the bleeding will cause a MC. I know that for most people it's fine, but most people don't need IVF either. 

The bleeding is not as heavy as the other day, but it's bright red and still coming out. I left a message for the covering nurse (my nurse is out til Friday). I don't expect her to call back until tomorrow. Not sure this bleeding warrants a call to the emergency line - doctor warned me I might spot. This is more than sporting, but is lighter than the other day. I'm going to monitor it and decide later if I need to call.


----------



## Springy

Daisy how are you feeling this evening? I am sure its the SCH, JA had a lot of bleeding too because of the SCH. If you are at all worried then call the emergency line.

:hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Carolyn. Bleeding hasn't changed much. Hoping it tapers off, but it it gets heavier, I'll call the emergency line for sure.


----------



## Kelly9

Or if you fill a pad in an hour or less then go in to emerge cause thats serious bleeding.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Tiff. It's actually not making into the pad (partially because I keep getting up every 20 minutes to check the bleeding). It's only when I wipe and also sometimes a little in the toilet. Some very small clots. :shrug:


----------



## mrsmax

Daisy - please try to stay calm. You might remember me saying, when they saw my SCh at the scan they said I should be warned that it might get obsorbed or it might bleed out eg to expect some more bleeding, which I got 3 weeks later - bright red and enough to warrant a pad (although not go through the pad). In the end, I didnt call the doctor as it only lasted a day and when I mentioned it to my midwife later that week she confirmed it was normal with a SCH, but found the heartbeat for me so I coudl relax. Hope that gives you some reasurance, but as the others say, if it gets bad do call the doctor. :kiss:

I think i am team blue too!! We have thought it the whole way through and always refer to bump as a boy - if it turns out to be a girl I will feel so bad for calling her him for 9 months :wink:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks mrs. Max. :flower: bleed is brown now, so I'm feeling better. 

Fresh red blood makes me nervous that the SCH is bigger or there is a fresh bleed - no way to know until my next US, but feeling better that this current bleed wasn't as heavy, and seems to be tapering off.


----------



## roxane1986

Nice to hear that the bleeding is less and brown! Thats good news!! good luck hun xo


----------



## jchic

Glad to hear the bleeding slowed down. I would call your nurse and tell her so its in your notes for your next scan.

Mrs. Max - If I have a girl, I will be SHOCKED! We call twinkie a boy now too, lol


----------



## roxane1986

I have a feeling its a girl but Ive always seen myself with a boy! Know idea why, we have our girls names but for a boy, we only have one and it took forever to find it! So honestly, I have no clue! haha


----------



## Springy

Daisy so glad that it has taperd off and you're resting today :hugs: 

Rox - happy 12 weeks!

MrsMax I'll feel bad to as we call it him and he all the time! I'll know for sure though in 5 weeks time!


----------



## ewwg12345

Happy 12 weeks Rox and happy 14 weeks Springy!

Daisy glad things are calming down with the bleeding, hopefully you can keep resting and it will go away completely.

Mrsmax are you waiting until delivery to find out what you are having?

Rox I am the opposite of you...always thougth I'd have a girl, but am leaning towards boy for this little one. We still keep to neutral terms, I haven't shared my suspicion with DH yet...!


----------



## roxane1986

Happy 14 weeks springy!!! :)


----------



## jchic

Oh yes! Happy 14 weeks bunny and Happy 12 weeks Rox :)


----------



## Kelly9

I've been calling tulip a she for ages now so if it's a boy I'll feel a little silly but meh. Less then 3 weeks till I find out! 19 days to be exact!


----------



## roxane1986

wow that is crazy!!! Can't wait to know if you'll get your girl or if your gonna get a borther to skyler!! hehe


----------



## DaisyQ

Happy 14 weeks carolyn! You are firmly in the second tri now that must feel good - almost as good as your mrw pants!! 

Bleeding has stopped pretty much. The covering nurse called me (my nurse is out today), and asked me to come in. I just got home. Everything is fine with the baby. It's the SCH, which I knew. Reassured that baby is still ok. I'm measuring 6w5d, and heart is beating at 132 bpm.


----------



## jchic

Kelly - is your OB doing your scan or will you be doing a private one to find out? 

DQ - great news that all is ok with the SCH. Hoping it goes away very very soon as it seems harmless to little bean but scary for Mom :(

Bunny - I really think Boy for you!


----------



## DaisyQ

Rox forgot to wish you happy 12 weeks! Woohoo!


----------



## Kelly9

I don't know if they'll scan me on the 26th but if they do I'm going to ask otherwise it's my private scan on oct 9th I'm referring to. 

Good news on it being the sch, was it any smaller?


----------



## roxane1986

YAY Daisy, very good news!!! It's nice to get your mind at ease though when things like this happen.. cause you know now it might happen again and everything is fine but atleast if they make sure everytime and confirm everything is good then you can relax, which is better for you and baby!! :)


----------



## DaisyQ

True rox, very true.

Tiff, it looks a little less long (and measures 29 mm today instead of 33), but the black area looks wider than before. :shrug:


----------



## roxane1986

I heard it depends on how the tech is doing it because when I had my u/s, sometimes the gestational sac looked bigger then other times on that same u/s so its just the way they position themself. If the measurments itself is smaller then its smaller youpii, going in the right direction for sure!!


----------



## roxane1986

When is second tri? so confusing!! On my ticker it says im now is second tri but some places say 13-14?! Which one is it really?!


----------



## Kelly9

Depends on the country, my baby and bump app switched me to second tri at 13 weeks thats what I go by


----------



## roxane1986

any of you ladies are tea drinkers? i want to know the simple tea tetley, is there caffeine? and do you think its safe to drink? I love tea!!! I dont drink any coffee!


----------



## Kelly9

Some caffiene is fine a cup or two wouldn't hurt but it will say on the box if it is decaf or not, most teas make a decaf version as well.


----------



## ewwg12345

Rox, I actually just looked this up as I was craving a pumpkin spice latte from Starbucks but have not been having *any* caffiene (have been drinking herbal tea only since before the FET started), and was not sure what the "safe" level is. The March of Dimes states that you should not consume more than 200 mg per day. My tall pumpkin spice latte had 75 mg so I decided to indulge! :)

The Tetley website says a cup of tea has 40 mg of caffiene, so a couple of cups won't hurt you. :)


----------



## roxane1986

Thx emma!!:)

I had the pumpkin latte the other day as well but asked for no coffee in it! Tastes the same I think ;)


----------



## Kelly9

i get decaf


----------



## Springy

I have switched everything at Starbucks to decaf. Lattes etc. all taste exactly the same without any caffeine but yes Emma you are more than within the guidelines of safety with one tall latte :) My OBGYN said one cup of brewed coffee a day is totally fine, there is no need to cut it out etc. and even the occasional second cup is fine but just not everyday. I thus far have been totally fine with decaf. I weaned myself off it :)

Be careful about some of the herbal teas as they can cause uterine contractions depending on the ingredients.


----------



## roxane1986

Wow just layed down to find babys hb and it sounded like there was two!!! And no it wasnt mine cause i know what mine is and it doesnt go 160 for sure!! Sometimes i could hear both at the same time and they were not at the same time and sometimes i could hear one more in the middle and another a lil to the right! Weird!! Does this happen to any of you? Could they have missed another baby on my 7w5d and 9w u/s? 
I phoned dh to tell him and he'll listen to it tonight but said it might be an echo? I dunno!


----------



## Kelly9

Unlikely they missed another baby especially since they'd be looking for two with two embies transferred. I get other echos and sounds all the time that beat on different beats and I can't hear tulips HB from almost anywhere my uterus is now so likely just baby growing and getting bigger or you may have picked up the pulse of the placenta.


----------



## Buster1

So glad everything is ok Daisy.

Everyone else sounds like they are doing great. Lots of people moving into 2nd tri. Looking forward to some gender scans that should be coming up in a few weeks. Seems like we have a lot of boy feelings out there. AFM I always saw myself with a girl and when I found out it was twins I figured at least on would be a girl. But as we now know I was wrong. But that's ok I can't wait to dress my boys all GQ like. LOL


----------



## Kelly9

Well the prodigy gender predictor (aka my friends daughter who hasn't been wrong yet) has guessed girl for baby tulip, exactly what mama thinks so I think between the two of us its a her.


----------



## roxane1986

Same for me, my hairdresser last week told me that she has NEVER been wrong and that we are having a girl!! :) We will see if she is right! 
My cousine had her 3rd baby last night at 9h45, lil boy, Jayden, 7pounds 8 oz, 19 inches! I'll go visit them Monday!! YAY!! :) She has 2 girls and now a lil boy!!


----------



## roxane1986

How can I put how I am currently feeling on b&b? I have seen this at the beginning but can't seem to find it anymore for some reason! :S


----------



## ewwg12345

Rox it used to be up at the top on the right, but now I can't see it anymore, I think it is covered up by the huge Anne Klein ad.


----------



## ewwg12345

Oh ok, if you go to the home page (go to the top and click the box on left that says "home"), there is a little box that says "Welcome [username]", and under that you can change how you are feeling.


----------



## roxane1986

thx emma!!! got it! :)

Going to dye my hair this afternoon, I think its ok right?! Dr said its fine but I guess its a personnal choice... any of you died your hair?


----------



## roxane1986

Now... I put a profile picture, its in my profile but how come it doesnt appear when I post something?!


----------



## Springy

Rox the placenta makes a wooshing sound too which sounds like a HB so you maybe picked up that too.

I think you have to edit your avatar to get the photo to appear.


----------



## roxane1986

Thx springy, finally got it!! :)


----------



## Kelly9

I've coloured my hair but with foils to keep it off my scalp just in case. I'm actually getting my hair fixed tomorrow since the colour didn't turn out quiet how I liked it. 

I don't have any issues with the add but I have pop ups blocked on my computer so maybe thats why? 

I'm still very pukey today, mrs max I'm getting how you felt. PS when you going to change the name of the thread?


----------



## Springy

I think the ad only shows up for those in the USA. I get it at work during the daytime as our server is attached to the one in the US and our IP address is in the USA. When I go home at night I have no issues with the stupid ad!

Rox - nice profile picture :)

Tiff sorry that the MS is still kicking around - when did it stop with your other pregnancies?


----------



## Buster1

Sorry about the ms Kelly. I know it's no fun, I hope it leaves you quickly. Mine didn't subside til 18-19 weeks. And it pops up out of nowhere occasionally now.

Is everyone getting ready for the weekend? Any fun plans? Not much going on here as it's getting harder and harder for me to get around. Between the shortness of breath, and pelvic pain going out is always such an undertaking and takes some planning.


----------



## Springy

I have school work to do tonight and tomorrow :( And tomorrow evening I am off to a bachelorette party. Kind of regretting that I said I would go as its for my friends sister .... and being totally sober and seeing a stripper isn't my idea of a good time. Not sure what I was thinking when I said yes but c'est la vie I can't back out now!!


----------



## Buster1

I know what you mean Springy. While it's nice to be out with people it stinks being the sober one all the time. Well I hope you're able to have some fun anyway.


----------



## roxane1986

Hope ms goes away soon for you kelly!

Thx springy, hope you can still have fun tomorrow! I get so crabby with drunk people now a days! Lol


----------



## Kelly9

With my son it was gone in the 9th week with my daughter not till the 15th week. SO I'm thinking I'll have it for another week or two at least. 

Back is hurting today from all the cleaning and my belly aches but tulip is having fun in there HB was 160.


----------



## Springy

I have zero patience for drunk people when I am sober too! Hoping that it starts at 7pm and they are leaving for the bar at 9:30pm SHARP so how out of control can people get in 2.5 hours when food is being served!?? Hopefully not too much to irritate me.

Tiff - fingers crossed its around week 15 this time too!!! My little guy heart is only ever in the 145 to 150 range another reason I am POSITIVE its a boy!


----------



## ewwg12345

Kelly, I'm sorry you are still having MS! I hope it goes away soon. 

Buster sorry you are having trouble getting around, I hope you can still have a nice weekend...the weather is so nice!

Springy I hope you can have some fun at your party, hopefully people won't get too drunk too early! I've not been around drunk people much since getting pregnant, though one night at dinner with friends DH had too much scotch and was getting on my nerves...I told him he couldn't do that anymore! haha

Glad to hear your MS went at 9 weeks with Skyler...my nausea is much much more mild now, some days I almost feel normal! Now my main symptoms are being hungry and thirsty all the time, broken out skin, and being soooo tired. Hopefully everything is still going ok...looking forward to my scan next Tuesday to put my mind at ease!


----------



## roxane1986

Hope for you springy they wont irritate u too much!!

Mine is in the 160-170 so think a girly


----------



## roxane1986

Enjoy the nice weather emma!! Here, its a wet and cold weekend :(


----------



## Buster1

Sounds like girl to me Rox. My babies heartbeats were always in the 140s and 150s and we know they are both boys. So it will be interesting to see if the theory proves to be correct.

Weather is suppose to be good here on Saturday. I may go visit my SIL as she is dying to see my belly.


----------



## roxane1986

Take a picture of your bump!!! I wanna see :)


----------



## Kelly9

My sons HB was like 160 right till the end then it dropped to 140's so it's not always true though my daughters was always like 160-170 the entire time so who knows. This time tulips HB is about 155-162 it's dropped some from the early days when it was 175-180


----------



## babydrms

Hi ladies just catching up, gotten behind lately!


----------



## Buster1

I'll see if I can get a bump pic over the weekend.


----------



## jchic

Yes! Post the bump pic :) 

Rox- I am thinking girl too!!!

Enjoy your weekend ladies xo. Scan for me on Tues! Excited and nervous :)


----------



## Springy

Rox I am totally thinking girl for you and boy for me :) My sisters kids heart beats were always high so we totally thought girl ... she has two boys! So who knows if that theory is true. Yesterday little guy's heartbeat was up in the 150s and he was moving around like a dance party when I was using the Doppler, however because he is getting bigger I can find the HB almost right away now! Love it.

The girls were not too drunk and the food was really good ... the stripper was as to be expected, AWFUL, NASTY and UGLY!!! Thankfully he was only there for a short period of time and I didn't get dragged up to the "chair" to be danced around / on. I have also put DH on a short leash wrt drinking as I can't deal with him being drunk and luckily he has been really good about it :) He went to the UFC fight last night with a customer here in Toronto and he barely drank anything all night - despite it being a late night which means I can't fall asleep he was totally fine when he came home which I REALLY appreciate!

Hope you ladies are all having a great weekend and Buster we need that bump shot :)


----------



## Kelly9

Lol ugly stripper! I would feel so uncomfortable being in the same room as a stripper thankgod no one did that for my bachelorette! 

I have a nice protrusion below my belly button now. A little surprised at the size of my bump though its not huge I guess this being bump #3 really does make things stil out faster and further. 

Birthday party to take my son to today which means he's down for an early nap an I'm praying he sleeps he was up three times last night. 

We had three showings yesterday to so far we haven't heard anything. I'm getting really discouraged about selling this house.


----------



## Springy

Tiff are the agents getting feedback from the clients going through that aren't putting offers in? 

Definitely had no strippers at mine and no strippers at the one I am hosting next weekend!


----------



## Kelly9

Yes she sends it along as she gets it but she's away till later this week so I don't expect any till after she gets back.


----------



## mrsmax

Hi ladies :wave: sorry been awol, have been working all weekend. I have now done 14 days work with one day off and have another 5 to go!!! Not good at nearlt 6 months pregnant but I train wanne be lawyers at the weekends and the money is too good to refuse as I wont be earning anything next year! I kept thinking after every session - well, that is the pram, or that is the cot paid for ;) Am slowing down after this stint though!

Kelly - I sympathise with the ms hon. Mine finally left at 21 weeks!!!! Now it is just heartburn, toothache, leg cramps and headaches! Not complaining though - I am loving my baby bump :cloud9: Loving the kicking and really feeling like I am growing a lil person. 

I hate strippers - have been lucky to not be around one. I would mortified!! 

Loving the fact that everyone is approaching the 12 weeks mark :) 

ps I will change the title tonight - I forgot :blush:


----------



## jchic

Ugh bunny, I am sorry about the gross stripper! I didnt have any at my bachelorette either LOL. Glad you had a good time though, thats the most important part!

Mrs Max, Rox, Kelly, Baby, DQ - how was everyones weekend?

I have my scan tomorrow. Nervous but excited. Hoping the excited part takes over the nervous part :) From Saturday on, I have been feeling SUPER queasy on and off. It comes in waves and feels like I am going to puke, but I dont. Its the WORST. I have thrown up at all, but sometimes it lasts an hour, other times for 3 hours or so and its this weird "I feel carsick" feeling....UGH.


----------



## ewwg12345

Jchic good luck tomorrow! I have a scan tomorrow as well. Sorry you are feeling nauseous, though that should be a good sign that hormones are rising and baby is growing! I've never thrown up, but I come close, especially when brushing my teeth, be careful with that! :) I had a nice nausea-free weekend, but today I feel gross again, blerg.

Kelly I hope you can sell the house soon, that must be stressful wondering about when you'll move and I would hate cleaning for all the showings. I am sure someone will fall in love with the place soon! 

Springy the stripper sounds horrible, glad you survived and that is overwith! We hired a stripper for a friend's birthday in college and he was so gross, he kept trying to grind on people and the girls all kept running away from him!

Mrsmax glad you are getting a break from MS and that you are feeling the kicks! That must be sooo cool. When does that start?

All you ladies talking about your bumps, post bump pix pleassee! I've only seen Springy's so far. So exciting so many of you are/will be showing soon!!!!

Daisy/Rox/Baby/Buster hope you had good weekends!

x Emma


----------



## DaisyQ

I have a scan tomorrow too! Makes three of us! 

Had a good weekend - still lying low for the most part, hoping this SCH will resolve. I did go out for a girls night with 3 other women from my clinic (Jchic included) and really enjoyed that. It's nice to have some real live prego talk! 

Other than that, just relaxing. No MS for me yet. Knock on wood!


----------



## jchic

Yes dinner was so nice! I love spending time with real life bnb friends, yayyy!
DQ - what time are you getting there tomorrow? Maybe I will see you! I have to go before work, so around 6:30am....with all of this UTI talk around about how frequent it is during pregnancy, I think I am going to get a test done tomorrow just in case :)


----------



## DaisyQ

I will probably get there around 6:45. I just hate dealing with traffic if I go any later than that. So I'll probably see you there.


----------



## jchic

Hopefully my clothes I ordered online will arrive today! I cant wait to get into them!!!! I am SICK of having my pants held together by hair ties, haha


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for scans! I am taking my 14 week bump pic tomorrow it will be in my journal. I take a bump pic every two weeks on the even weeks. I have a bump now I think it's bigger then my last two 14 week bumps. Also feeling the odd bit of light movement now to but they're few and far inbetween still.


----------



## Springy

Yay for so many scans tomorrow!! I'll be stalking the thread tomorrow for sure to hear all the updates!!

Jess so sorry to hear you might have the m/s kicking in! My coworker has managed to keep it at bay by eating a small amount every hour and even eats crackers and such in bed in the middle of the night if she wakes up nauseous.

Daisy - praying that the SCH is gone or drastically reduced in size on your scan tomorrow!

Emma - good luck with yours! Is this your NT scan?


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks Springy! My nuchal is in 2 weeks, tomorrow is just an extra scan so I didn't have to wait 4 weeks between seeing the baby. Hopefully it will be uneventful! :)


----------



## Springy

Ahhh yes I had a 9 week one too! I keep thinking you're further along :blush:

Make sure to get a photo tomorrow. I love my 9 week one! I look at it all the time!!!!


----------



## mrsmax

Lots of scans - yay! Looking forward to all the news. 

So cool that Daisy and Jchic meet up off BnB. I would love somone from here to live close enough to meet up for coffee.

I first felt some flutters about 17 weeks, bubble popping about 20 weeks and then proper kicks in the last 2-3 weeks! It is only these last couple of weeks that I have been convinced what I was feeling were kicks - very obvious now :cloud9:


----------



## jchic

Hi Ladies! How is everyone today?

We had our scan and it went AMAZING! Baby is measuring exactly 7 weeks and the heartbeat is strong at 133bpm! We got to see and hear it. I am just SO in love today! Mike had tears flowing down his face and I was also tearing up. I absolutely experienced a miracle today :) It was so special! Last appointment with my doctor is next Thursday then I am off to my obgyn (have an appt scheduled for that Monday, Oct 8th).


----------



## roxane1986

YAY jchic!!! This is awesome news!!! :)

Good luck to every ladies going for their scans today! I go to the OB today and I will know when will be my next scan! Should be within a week or two!

Hope everybody else is doing good as well!! :)


----------



## mrsmax

Jchic - that is GREAT!!! Makes it all worth while doesnt it :cloud9:


----------



## ewwg12345

Jchic yay! That is so great...it is so amazing to hear the heartbeat! It makes the whole thing start to feel real...! :)

Rox hope your OB appointment goes well!

Daisy hope your scan was great too!

Our scan was amazing, the little guy looks like a baby now (though DH thinks it looks like a cartoon puppy)! He/she was bouncing around in there, waving its arms, bopping its head...sooooo cute! The heartbeat was nice and strong at 177, and baby measured 10 weeks, so one day ahead now. Next scan will be the nuchal in two weeks...I am starting to feel more optimistic now! :)
 



Attached Files:







9w6d pic.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jchic

Awwww, totally looks like a baby now! Thats a great hb! Things are moving along nicely for you! YAY! Scan day is so awesome, isnt it?! WOOHOO!


----------



## Springy

Jess & Emma SO happy for you ladies!! 

Jess I remember feeling so happy and in love after that first scan but I can tell you as you move further along it grows even deeper as the baby looks more and more like a baby. It hit me hard at 9 weeks when it looks like a baby (i.e. like Emma's scan from today!) And now that I have a doppler when I hear the heart beat my heart melts every time. SO happy for you and Mike :hugs:

Emma - I have heard that the risk for miscarriage after an 8 or a 9 week scan with a heartbeat is just as low and as good a predictor as a 12 week scan so I definitely think you're allowed to be optimistic at this point :hugs:

Daisy do we have an update on your scan?? Sending you lots of positive thoughts!


----------



## jchic

Thanks ladies :)

My first obgyn appt is on Oct 8th at 9:30am. I have a list of questions to ask (what tests will they run, etc). The NT scan is coupled with that blood test that gives you the percentage for an abnormality, right? Or is it done separately? I dont want any testing (amnio, cvs, etc) but do want that blood test and am wondering if thats done same time as NT scan? Do you know what I am talking about?


----------



## roxane1986

Emma, awesome picture!!! :) YAY it is awesome to see the baby move!! :) I called my baby the sour patche because he looked like a little candy teddy bear haha!! Very good HB too :) It's ok to be optemistic!! :) You are 10 weeks now youpiii!! :)

jchic, I am not sure about all the testing, I will know more in an hour!


----------



## Springy

jchic said:


> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> My first obgyn appt is on Oct 8th at 9:30am. I have a list of questions to ask (what tests will they run, etc). The NT scan is coupled with that blood test that gives you the percentage for an abnormality, right? Or is it done separately? I dont want any testing (amnio, cvs, etc) but do want that blood test and am wondering if thats done same time as NT scan? Do you know what I am talking about?

Jess - you will get paperwork for your 12 week NT scan. It is a blood test and ultrasound and it will give you a percentage / numerical chance for downs. It would only be after that number comes back that they would discuss with you an amnio, cvs etc. And even if your number comes back with a high risk of downs you do not have to do any other testing. That is exactly what DH and I have decided to do. We want a heads up on whether there is / is not a risk just to know ..... but we won't do any further testing.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies, sorry so quiet. My stomach has been really upset today. 

Scan today was mixed. Good news: baby seems to be doing fine, hb was 153 bpm, and looks so much bigger than last week. He's measuring a few days behind, 7w1d - but my doctor says it's fine. I guess it's within the margin of error. 

The bad news Is that my SCH looks slightly bigger. It's now 32 mm x 10 mm. I'm staying home the rest of the week but my doctor says she "can't" keep me out beyond that. Si I go back on to work on Monday, next scan is Tuesday.


----------



## DaisyQ

Emma beautiful scan. Must be so excited to see baby move. 

Jess, congrats. I hope you'll feel less worried now. :hugs:


----------



## roxane1986

Daisy, good news about baby!! Take it easy for the rest of the week and will pray for you that SCH gets better Tuesday! 

I went to my OB appointment, I have an ultrasound tomorrow but DH told me he can't miss work tomorrow so to re-schedule, but I'm still talking to him, hopefully he'll be able too cause atleast I dont have a long wait! Heard the hb tho at the dr's office and dr said, wow baby is doing great!! :) And he told me there is no danger at all with dopplers, that we can play with it everyday all we want!! Yay! :)


----------



## jchic

DQ - Glad baby is healthy! Dont worry about the measurements - thats totally normal and fine. Ugh, this SCH is just so stressful for you, I am so sorry :( I am hoping it shrinks/doesnt grow so you dont have to be concerned. Most important is that baby is ok and unaffected!

Rox - when you went to your first OB appt, did they do a transvaginal scan? I assume so, right?


----------



## roxane1986

At my OB they don't have the ultrasound machine, so I didnt get naked haha! They just listened to the baby's hb with a doppler!


----------



## jchic

Haha, ok thanks!


----------



## roxane1986

Happy 14 weeks kelly and I remember you had mentionned you would post bump pics! Very cute pics! :) You are smaller now then with skyler, so maybe another sign its a girl!!:)

I would like to take a bump pic but I don't like to show the skin, I have a hairy tummy now :S ANybody else experience that? I guess its hormones but arghh, people tell me not to touch it cause it'll fall off but man, it's not very sexy!


----------



## babydrms

Glad the scans showed healthy babies! 

Sorry about the sch Daisy. 

Rox - I waxed my belly (several weeks ago) and it has not grown back so far.


----------



## roxane1986

Good to know baby!! Thxx alot


----------



## Kelly9

Yay guys!!!! So excited for you all!

Daisy I hope it gets smaller but it's not uncommon to take some time, mine was smaller by 10 weeks and gone by 12. Glad you can rest a bit more. Can't wait for your next scan.

I have my high risk OB intake tomorrow, not sure if I'll be scanned but it would be nice haven't seen tulip in over 2 weeks and it sucks. Doppler is still picking up HB at 160 ish. Feeling some movements here and there to which is nice but it's not strong or constant yet. As for bump pic it's in my journal.


----------



## Springy

Rox I too have had excess hair growth its brutal! Just take a pump picture in your clothes! I took one last week and posted it in my journal and I was in jeans and a top on my way to work.

Daisy - I posted in your journal, MOST important thing is that the baby is ok and developing. I have never measured on track - always a day behind and then 2 days behind at my 12 week scan, however I noted that the margin of error at my 12 week scan was +/- 5 days! If your doctor tells you things are fine that's all that matters. And that's a good strong HB so that's something to fixate on and believe in. The HB is a great indicator of the baby health.

Tiff - great bump picture :thumbup:


----------



## Buster1

Lots of good news on here today. Great scans and appointments. Daisy I'm sorry to hear that the SCH is still giving you problems, but glad to hear that baby is doing good.

Haven't gotten a chance to do my bump pic yet in fact I don't have any pictures of myself pregnant. I guess I better get on that or I'm not going to have any proof that this happened. (except for two babies) LOL I hope to get one posted up here soon. Still spending most of my time working on my short term disability appeal, and I hope to have it done and sent out to the insurance company by the end of the week. I can't believe how much time I've had to spend on this. Time that I could be using to get things ready for my babies. That's probably why I haven't taken any pictures or brought any clothes or anything yet. The only thing baby related that has been done is the nursery has been painted and the Winnie the Pooh decals have been put up and new rug installed. Other than that nothing else.


----------



## Kelly9

Buster thats a fair amount, you have all the fun little things left now to. Will you be having a shower?

I had crazy hair growth when pregnant with my son, with my last pregnancy and this one it hasn't been to bad thankfully. Hopefully it stays that way. 

Tulip was busy tonight, HB was 170 hasn't been that high in a few weeks, mostly stays around 160 now.


----------



## Buster1

I think I'll be having a shower, but not sure when. I am also suffering from hair on my belly. It's very fine but there's quite a bit of it there. Even dh had a comment about it at my last ob appointment. I guess I should do something about it, but I'm being lazy at the moment. LOL


----------



## Kelly9

When I had my boy I had it the worst, there was more and it was darker and grew faster, I actually had to wax my belly (I have an issue with body hair) last time and this time it's not bad, another reason why I think I'm having a girl!


----------



## babydrms

I alsohave issues with body hair, lol! I was getting longer and darker ones by my belly button. It has been good for a bit,Ihope it doesn't grow back. Tiff, do you bikini wax during pregnancy? Not sure if I can take the pain!?


----------



## roxane1986

Thx girls, I will definitly go wax it!! I don't like body hair either!! burk!! And Dh did say a comment as well lol


----------



## roxane1986

Springy, SUPER cute bump!!! :) It is definitly not fat or bloat!! :)

So ends up we are doing the NT scan after all!! We go today at 2:50! Can't wait to see the little one!! :)


----------



## jchic

Good Morning! 

I am wearing black really comfy maternity pants to work today! WOW, such a difference. WHY dont people wear maternity pants ALL the time?!?!?!


----------



## roxane1986

I know, I love it too!! :)


----------



## ewwg12345

You guys are making me want some maternity clothes! So far my normal clothes fit still but I am not liking how any of my pants feel, esp by the end of the day when the bloat is the worst. I mostly wear dresses to work.

Rox I hope you have a great NT scan, and hope you get some great pix you can share! :)


----------



## jchic

Thats how my pants are. My jeans fit no problem, but my work pants, some are hard to close and by the end of the day they feel awful! 

Question: So I sneezed REALLY hard this AM in the car on the way to work, and now I have this nagging discomfort by my left side (almost like where my ovary would be). Anyone have this? Is this normal or should I call my doctor?


----------



## Kelly9

I get that pain from sneezing often enough lol it'll go away. 

I do wax my own Brazilian when pg though usually around second tri I start going in and having it done cause its to much for me to do comfort wise and I do find it more painful when pg so it's easier to have it done. I still wax my legs and underarms myself though.


----------



## jchic

thanks Kelly!


----------



## roxane1986

Ok so went to my scan but its a new place and did not like it at all the tech did not say a word! It sucked! I have a pic i will post tomorrow! All i saw on my papers was nt 1.6mm and baby measured 6.1cm is that all normal?

She also measured another sac which had a lil something in she couldnt tell me anything so i figured it was the other embryo who stopped growing a while! No idea but i dont like this place


----------



## ewwg12345

Rox that is great, I don't know about the lenght but the 1.3 is good...anything under 3.5mm I think is considered normal.

I've heard it is often the case at the NT scan that the technician is not able to tell you anything...I think the doctor has to relay the results, and if you are having the blood tests that go with the NT scan they often don't tell you anything until they have both results back and can give you all the probabilities at the same time. Hopefully it wasn't too stressful and the pic you got made it at least partly worth your while! :)


----------



## roxane1986

Also, last time, baby had head down and now baby is laying down but facing down lol like if yyou take ur pic and turn it upside down! Weird! Tech said he was comfy so i dunno thats all she said the whole time!


----------



## Kelly9

The other "sac" could be an anomaly as well, if they didn't tell you then I'd doubt it was a loss usually if somethings up they let you know so I really wouldn't worry about it. Some techs take their jobs quiet seriously and just aren't chatty, hopefully you get a better one next time.


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh i really didnt like this place! My dr sent me there cause its close to my job but ill tell him to just send me to the best place! I got 1 picture and uts not a nice one at all and I paid 3$ for it! Its not much but i wasnt at a private scan, tought they always gave us pics! At the fertility clinic they gave me 4!!


----------



## Kelly9

Some places do others charge it's the same here, usually you get 1 printed pic for free then a cd is 10 bucks so I usually get the cd at 12 and 18 weeks and just the freebies at any other scan. I'll be getting a lot of pics and a video at my private gender scan on the 9th I am so excited!


----------



## roxane1986

Here is the picture! I want to go to a private scan now, so did not like it yesterday!:( The picture is not even the best either! My husband will not want me to schedule a private scan though! Arghh!!

HB was now at 150 so who knows, I dont know the sex at all anymore!! hehe
 



Attached Files:







scan12+6.JPG
File size: 47 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jchic

Rox - awwww, pic is sweet :) I know what you mean about wanting a private scan though.
I heard the HB thing is just an old wives tale...I still say girl for you! When do you find out?


----------



## roxane1986

I dunno yet, around 18-20 weeks but we don't even know still if we really wanna know or keep it a surprise hehe!! It will be hard but so worth it! So I dunno!


----------



## Kelly9

Great pic!!!! Yeah the HB will fall as you get further along its totally normal tulips HB is not 155-160 when it used to be 170-180 occasionally it gets to 170 when she's really flipping around but not often. 

I got 4 or 5 quick succession nudges last night for tulip :cloud9: was so awesome so can't wait to feel her all the time. 

12 days till gender scan!


----------



## ewwg12345

Rox love the picture, baby is getting very big and baby-like! :) Sorry you didn't like the place, hopefully you can find a place you like better for future scans.

Kelly that is so cool you can feel movement, I can't even imagine what that is like but I am looking forward to it very much! :) What day is your gender scan? I have my nuchal on the 9th, can't wait...

Hope everyone else is doing well! x


----------



## roxane1986

I keep worrying about what was the other black thing on the scan yesterday!! I called my dr, spoke to the secretary, she said she would mention to call me but arghh I know I'll be waiting a while! 

Kelly, that is awesome that you had nudges last night!!:) I don't expect to feel baby until 17-18 weeks since its my first! Cant wait!

How much is it for you the private scan? Here they don't take anybody before 20 weeks, so what is the purpose!


----------



## Kelly9

My gender scan is the 9th to :) Its $100 bucks.

I'm sore and tired


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh the gender scan is 89$ here but they wont take anyone before 20 weeks so might as well just wait for a free scan!! It sucks, I can't find a private place that will take me before 20 weeks!


----------



## Kelly9

I was able to find one place but it took a lot of calling around


----------



## roxane1986

ok thanks, I google it! Hope I can find a place!


----------



## Springy

Rox I think its pretty common in Ontario that the technicians wont say anything and the pictures are crappier - remember you paid a LOT of money at the fertility clinic so they are definitely more generous than the regular OHIP covered places. They told me NOTHING at my NT scan and you won't get your official results till after your 16 week blood draw. Then your OBGYN will get a report and give you a numerical value like 1 in 200,000 or 1 in 250 chance of downs etc. But Emma is right for only the NT fold value anything under 2.5 is considered normal so your 1.6 is perfect :)

Kelly - wow that's early to be feeling movement I'm jealous!!

Jess - I LOVE LOVE LOVE my maternity dress pants for work ... The first day I wore them it was the first time in MONTHS I didn't come directly home from work and march upstairs to take off my pants and move into my lulu's!

Busy next few weeks for me with Thanksgiving and lots of festivities next weekend and then the following weekend is my friends wedding - brings me 1/2 way to my 19 week gender scan :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah having three pregnancies makes that happen and I'm not complaining. With my son I felt movement at 15+3 or 4 I can't remember when but it was the 15th week with Hannah is was the 13th week, with this one I'm calling it at the 14th week, it's still very random and not often but I usually feel 2-4 pokes a day if I slow down enough to stop and relax and focus.


----------



## roxane1986

Very good point Springy, thanks for clearing that up for me!:)

I have booked a private 3D scan for Nov 2nd I'll be 18 weeks, but we have officially decided to keep the gender a surprise!! Oh boy!! hehe

I can't wait to feel movement, this is going to be so awesome!! :) 

Oh I don't know about you girls but i was already somebody who peed alot before but now since a few days its SOOOO much more! Kinda feels like I have a UTI but its not because when I go theres always alot of urine so... but arghhh went to the washroom at 10pm, 11:20, 2:00, 4:00 and then 6:00 when got up! But men, I don't get good night sleeps cause I always wake up with the big hurge to pee lol! And I don't drink pass like 7ish!


----------



## jchic

Rox - I pee at night probably every 2 hours! I never get a good night sleep because of it. If you think you have a UTI, definitely get it checked out! How fun that you are going to keep the gender scan a secret, LOVE IT!

We booked a private gender scan for November 27th :) At this place you have to be 16 weeks, so I will be exactly 16 weeks then! We are going to surprise my family with a cute gender reveal - I have some ideas brewing of how. My birthday is on the 29th, so we will do it that weekend when the family is all together. 

Kelly - cant wait for your gender scan!

Bunny - You have a busy few weeks! AWESOME that time will fly for you! WOOHOO!


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh, I don't think its a UTI since when I go it doesnt burn and theres always alot like if I didnt go in a while, if it would be a UTI Id have to go all the time but it would only be a little bit and it would burn! 

Yeh its exciting to keep it a secret but its going to be hard!! hehe!! 

So much going on in the next month or 2, all the gender scans!!! :)
Who else have a gender scan scheduled?


----------



## Buster1

Dh and I have decided to do a 3d/4d scan. Thought it would be cool to see the boys in detail. It will be the first fun baby thing we will be doing together since I found out I was prego. Don't get me wrong the other ultrasounds have been fun, but because they are so technical and long it kind of takes so of the fun out of it. So I'm really looking forward to the 3d one.


----------



## jchic

Buster, I love that idea! We are going to do that too when I get to 26 weeks or so. They say thats the best time to get the 3d/4d scan because the baby will look more baby and less alien ;)


----------



## Buster1

I'm 26 weeks today and they say the best time for twins is between 24 and 30 weeks and because I will need an evening or weekend appointment and that takes a little more time to schedule I'm going to make that call today.


----------



## jchic

Yep, they say anytime after 26 weeks is perfect. Cant wait to see the pics!!


----------



## Springy

We will find out the sex at our 19 week anatomy scan so that will be around the 25th of October. I will get to book it after my OBGYN appointment next week at 17 weeks.

I do need to call the hospital and book our prenatal assessment and also call to book our prenatal classes for around 30 weeks! Yikes I have been slacking .....


----------



## jchic

what is a prenatal assessment?


----------



## Springy

jchic said:


> what is a prenatal assessment?

NO clue to be honest .... something my hospital requires! I think it is more of a "registration" process so that they can put me in the system, know approximately my due date etc. I really need to read my paperwork tonight when I get home!!!


----------



## Springy

Just looked on the website and this is what it says ....

A pregnant mother planning a vaginal birth or caesarean section, your doctor or midwife will provide you with a Prenatal Package asking you to book a Prenatal Registration Session at our Prenatal Service Department (located in the Family Care Centre at Trillium - Mississauga location).

Should be booked when you are between 16 &#8211; 24 weeks pregnant. Offered days, evenings and weekends. Approximately 3 hours in length for the whole session. During this session you will:
- meet briefly with a registered nurse to review your health history
- watch a video and be given a tour of Trillium&#8217;s birthing suites
- be provided with information about healthy choices for you and your baby during pregnancy, warning signs of labour, what to expect in hospital, what to bring to hospital and your birth plan.

To reduce the number of visits, we hold these as group sessions. We are unable to accommodate children. Remember to bring with you:

Health Card ( you will be registered under the name provided on your health card)

Health Insurance coverage

The Prenatal Package with COMPLETED registration forms

Only concern is I don't have a prenatal package! Said my doctor would give it to me and I don't think I have one of these!!!!


----------



## jchic

Ahhh, interesting. Can you call and ask you doc for it? Or maybe this lady from the hospital can send it to you? We have some stuff like that here but I need to find out more at my obgyn appt. I booked a hospital tour for Oct 27th :)


----------



## Kelly9

Rox will you at least tell your bnb girls the gender? We won't tell anyone :) 

My scan is in 9 days I'm super excited, it's nice to book a private scan cause it's all about your pleasure of seeing the baby, nothing technical and you can ask tons of questions about position etc. I've really enjoyed mine in the past. 

I am having terrible headaches the past few days, nothing seem to be helping, this has happened with both my other pregnancies and the pain makes me nauseated ugh.


----------



## jchic

:( Sorry about the headaches. Does tylenol help?


----------



## Kelly9

No I take it still but they're still there, I know they'll go away just have to wait them out, just sucks cause I go to bed with one and wake up with one.


----------



## roxane1986

Kelly, ofcourse I would tell you girlies but I wont even know myself! Staying team yellow hehe

I have really bad headaches too arghhh they are horrible!!


----------



## mrsmax

We are team yellow rox. I'm getting more pleased about that decision now, something exciting to focus on during labour!!!!!!


----------



## roxane1986

mrsmax said:


> We are team yellow rox. I'm getting more pleased about that decision now, something exciting to focus on during labour!!!!!!

Yay!:)


----------



## Kelly9

But I thought you said you booked a gender scan for 18 weeks? Or did you just mean a private one?


----------



## roxane1986

No we booked a 3d scan! We could know the gender then but decided to keep it a surprise!:)


----------



## roxane1986

Had the biggest migraine yesterday from noon to like 2am!! I went to bed at 8pm but everytime Id wake up, it would still be there!! It was horrible, I took tylenol, drank water, put cold water on my head, arghh tried everything! I tought my head was going to split open! Never had such a bad migraine! I have alot of headaches lately but not migraines!!! OMG!!! I have a feeling ill have one again today! What else is there to do for that? I work in front of a computer all day so that probably doesnt help at all!! :S


----------



## roxane1986

mrsmax, happy 26 weeks!!! wow!! Almost in third tri!!! CRAZY!!! :)

Kelly, happy 15 weeks!!! :) I love oranges!!! :)

jchic, happy 8 weeks! :)

Buster, Happy 26 weeks as well, yay!! :) You girls are flying!!


----------



## jchic

Hey ladies! 

Rox and Mrs Max - congrats on staying team yellow! You are braver than I :)

How is everyone today?


----------



## roxane1986

I looked up on google migraines and dry eyes, because I have dry eyes as well, so I think it might be the dry eyes causing headaches! It is very common to have dry eye syndrome during pregnancy, around this stage too!! Kelly, do you also have dry eyes? I wear contact lenses so that doesnt help at all!


----------



## ewwg12345

Hi everyone, just catching up on everything! I've been in Tucson AZ for a conference, had to give a speech yesterday and am so glad that is over! Spending the day today flying back to NYC. Friday we saw the genetic counsellor, and did the Harmony test for fetal cells in my blood...this should tell us if there are abnormal levels of chromosomes 13,18, and 21, and should take away the need for Cvs or amino if all looks normal. Now just waiting for the results, should come next week in time for the NT scan. Oh, and t minus 6 days till no more PIO! Next week is a big week, haha.

Rox sorry about your headaches, hope you ate feeling better.

You all staying on team yellow are awesome! We are too impatient, I think we'll be finding out at the 20 week ultrasound.

Happy 26 weeks Mrsmax, happy 15 weeks Kelly, and happy 8 weeks Jchic! Can't believe how far along everyone is getting! 

X


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks emma yay for speeches being done! I'm hit or miss when it comes to speaking in front of large groups. Hope the blood work comes back perfect :)


----------



## jchic

Safe flight and trip Emma! Hoping your bloodwork comes back perfect :)


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies,
Sounds like everyone is progressing quite nicely. Can't tell you how happy that makes me feel. Emma I hope everything turns up perfect with your blood work.


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies! Glad to see everyone is doing well - sorry I've been MIA work has been busy, was in training all day today on effective presentation skills - hopefully I can utilize some of the skills. DH has a cold and I feel like I have been coming down with it so trying to go to bed early tonight and trying to get a good night sleep!!!

I'll try to catch up more properly tomorrow.

Emma safe flight back.


----------



## Kelly9

I picked up a shift tomorrow so I'm working which will be nice, my son is driving me bonkers and I want time to go faster so it'll be next tuesday already. Plus I only need 11 more shifts on top of the ones I have booked this month till I qualify for mat leave! I am working my tail off trying to get my hours in.


----------



## babydrms

Hi everyone, things have been a little bumpy around here. Nothing too serious - like some other ladies I been having issues with headaches and nausea, not to mention some peraonal things. Seems like everyone is doing well - I will try and do better at keeping up.


----------



## roxane1986

Emma, hope your results will come back perfect!! :)

Springy, hope you had a nice sleep and that the cold will pass by and not affect you! 

Baby, I can feel your pain for headaches and nausea! Hope it gets betetr soon!! Hope the personal issues are not too serious! Take care xo


----------



## mrsmax

Well done Emma - it feels so good to get big things like presentations out of the way! Glad you having the tests - I am sure they will all come out great

Baby - :hugs: Nausea sucks, I hope you feel better soon. I still feel :sick: when I think about the summer months and my m/s. Really hope the personal stuff is ok too. We are all here for you. 

I second what Buster said - so good to see everyone coming along well. :happydance: 

I enter the third tri next week - seems unbelievable. It comes around so qucikly once you getthat first tri out the way (or in my case, once m/s finally takes leave!!)


----------



## roxane1986

Kelly, you said you can hear baby moving with doppler... Ive been hearing bloops kinda noise lol is that baby moving? 
And now, I find its harder to hear, except sometimes, its VERY loud and other times its very quiet! I think thats when he's moving!


----------



## jchic

Glad everyone is doing well! I am feeling so nauseous, I cant take it. It comes in waves and its brutal. I dry heave every AM, and last night after I ate dinner, I felt it completely in my throat. I have been sucking on lollipops called Prego Pops, they are supposed to help. I dont know if they do, but they taste good! I just wish I would PUKE already so I feel better. Who knows if that will make me feel better though. Ugh, BRUTAL. Aside from that, I am still having my weird dreams every night and getting up at least 4 times to pee each night. Boobs are not sore, which is great. Very bloated, but wearing the maternity pants on and off makes me feel less bloated, does that even make sense? 

I have my last RE appt tomorrow then off to the obgyn on Monday. 

Mike and I spoke last night over dinner and have decided we are going to bypass all testing. I am the type of person that would get WAY too nervous to even hear results if they are good. I would still think something was wrong (for no reason, our family history is excellent, etc) so we think for my peace of mind, we are not going to do any testing.


----------



## Springy

Rox I actually find it way easier to find and hear the HB now and we have the same doppler. You do still need to move it around to find where the baby is which is what makes it sound louder but pretty much now as soon as I put it on my belly it picks up the heart beat.


----------



## roxane1986

Yes springy, I find the hb easily now as well, same for me, pretty much as soon as I put it on my belly but sometimes its not so loud possibly cause he's moving I dunno then all of a sudden its loud... but sometimes I also hear some bloops, like bubbles lol I wonder if thats the baby moving that I hear! hehe

So finally got a call from the nurse and she said there is nothing to worry about, the report came back completly normal! Nuchal liquid was good and everything is on track so thats always nice to hear!! :)


----------



## roxane1986

jchic hope you can feel better soon!! Atleast, you know everything is going good! Thats the best part!! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Yay rox! The bloops are baby moving :) 

Jchic feel better it will pass..... Though I'm sill waiting for my ms to go I do feel better more often now.


----------



## roxane1986

Yay!!! So I dont feel baby move yet but I hear baby movement so thats a start!!:)


----------



## Kelly9

sure is :)


----------



## jchic

Omg. I can barely type i am so in shock. Went for scan today and their are two gorgeous babies...dr morris was in shock. Said she hadnt missed a twin in 4 years. 

Baby a is measuring at 8 weeks 5 days and hb of 169bpm
baby b is measuring at 8 weeks 2 days and hb of 172bpm

both are healthy and perfect! 

Wow. Life is crazy!
 



Attached Files:







twins.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Springy

WOW Jess my jaw just dropped!!!! So happy for you guys!!!!!


----------



## jchic

I cant even freaking believe it....I am in serious SHOCK!!!!


----------



## Springy

What did Mike say??????


----------



## ewwg12345

OMG!!!! That is amazing! You must be over the moon!!! :)

Isn't it crazy, we go through all these treatments, where the doctors control and monitor every detail, and life can still provide such surprises! What a blessing. So happy for you guys! x


----------



## jchic

I am soooo happy, but so shocked. Mike is ecstatic but he started to cry because he was so nervous, hahahaha. It was a really crazy moment. I have so many emotions going through me right now. I cant even believe first how blessed this miracle is. Because this is NOTHING short of a MIRACLE. Secondly, I am nervous!!!!!!


----------



## roxane1986

OMG such great news!!!! :) This is awesome!!! :) YAYYY!!! Congrats!!! :)


----------



## Kelly9

OMG!!! wowzers! What a great surprise to come on and read about first thing :) Congrats.


----------



## Buster1

Oh Jchic I know that shocked feeling. Huge Congrats to you and dh. It takes a little bit for it all to sink in. I'm so happy for you guys.


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic, so excited for you. Just think, a few months ago you were so upset and worrying if you would ever have a family, and now you are getting not one but two bambini!! So awesome. 

Sorry so MIA. Back at work and very behind ony own stuff, plus I am covering foe someone else this week too. And I have interns that I'm teaching this week. It's a little nuts. I'm doing well - saw my RE on Tuesday. My SCH is smaller now (26 x 6 mm) and baby is doing great. He measures exactly his gestational age, and his heart beat was 173-176. :cloud9: My tsh is finally normal (1.36) after raising my dose of synthroid to 75 mg. Went off the pio yesterday, and on endometrin now. Progesterone check today was 16, down from 29 on Tuesday. Nurse says this is ok. And I've officially graduated! First OB appointment is Monday!


----------



## Kelly9

Daisy thats great news! 2.6cm x .6 cm is small! Mine was bigger then that in the beginning and they told me it was a small one and I shouldn't worry etc but to take it easy.


----------



## roxane1986

Daisy, so happy ur sch is smaller! So many good news its awesome!!:)


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks guys. :flower: I think I misspoke - I think its 22 x 6. It used to be 33 x 17. 

Feeling much more positive.


----------



## Buster1

Wonderful news Daisy. Can't wait to hear about your first ob appointment.


----------



## mrsmax

Jchic - that is AMAZING!!!!!! :happydance: :bunny: TWINS!!! Wow and you only transferred one embie didnt you! Life is just awesome sometimes. No wonder m/s is bad!!


----------



## jchic

Thanks ladies :)

Mrs Max - we transferred 2 :)

DQ - cant wait for your ob update! Mine is on Monday too. What time is yours at? We are going to have 3 kiddos at our playdates now!


----------



## ewwg12345

Next week is a big week....Kelly has a gender scan, and Jchic, Daisy, and I have OB appointments...anybody else?

Jchic/Daisy can I come to a playdate too? I'm willing to travel to NJ! :)

How is everyone feeling? I am feeling a lot better, nausea is mostly gone apart from an hour here and there...but my skin is getting *horrible*! Also I have no sign of a baby bump, just looking bloated so far. Though I am getting a line down my belly, yuck...has anyone else got this? I though this happened much later!


----------



## jchic

YES! The more the merrier :)

My skin is really gross right now too. It bothers me, because I used to have great skin! I ordered some facewash someone recommended from belli skin care and hoping that does the trick. My skin is also starting to become dry now, which is annoying too! I cant believe you are the size of a lime already! That bump will be coming in no time!


----------



## Springy

Emma I also have an OB appointment next week! Mine is Thursday morning :)

I have had VERY VERY dry skin too and feel like I am using hand cream everyday at my desk which is not the norm for me and my face has been really really dry too! This normally happens in the winter however its too early for this to be happening already.

Daisy glad to hear all went well at your last appointment and good luck with the OB!


----------



## DaisyQ

Emma, the more the merrier for sure!

I look ginormous already, but I had a bit of a belly before, and it's the bloat pushing my chub out. I seriously look 5 months - I'm already rubbing body butter on my belly. 

Sounds like a BIG week next week for a lot of us. Jess, my appointment is at 10. Is mike going to yours?


----------



## jchic

Bunny - My face is so dry too! I always have lotion at my desk, but had to switch mine to Nivea because my hands are just so darn dry and that seems to be the hardcore stuff for me! What facial moisturizer have you been using? Anything you or anyone can recommend for the dryness?

DQ - Mine is at 9:45am! Yes, Mike is coming with me. I dont think I will get scanned though at this appt from what I read/heard. You are going to the one in the city right? Is DH going with you or since you are right by work will you go in by yourself? Also, I just ordered this stuff called bio-oil that is supposed to good for belly, to prevent stretch marks, it smells like coconut. I just started to use it and I feel like I am putting on sunscreen on vacation...if only!


----------



## Buster1

Wow lots going on next week, can't wait to hear everyones reports. AFM had an ob appointment yesterday and the kids are doing well. Even got an unexpected scan because the dr. couldn't figure out who's heartbeat she was hearing so she wanted to see where the boys were laying. Oh and I gained a pound so the doctor was very happy with that. So far I've only gained 6lbs with this pregnancy. The babies are of good size and I'm eating so the only thing I can think of is that the babies are eating all the food and not leaving anything for me. LOL


----------



## mrsmax

Happy weekend ladies. 

Buster - that is a great report. I cant believe you have only gained 6ibs with twins! Amazing. 

I have a midwife appointment next Friday - they check heartbeat, bloods, etc. It will be the first one DH has been to. Should be exciting as he hasnt heard the heartbeat yet and it is such an awesome sound. 

My skin has just broken out now - has literally been fine until this week. Now all red and patchy. Sigh. Who knew pregnancy could be so ugly :wacko:


----------



## ewwg12345

Wow Buster and Mrsmax you are both under 100 days now!!!! That is crazy! These little ones will be here before you know it! x


----------



## Buster1

OMG I never thought about it that way. Holy crap I better start getting things ready around here. All we've done is paint the nursery and put upthe decals. Someone has given us a car seat and a bounce seat, but that's all I have for now. I'm waiting for our child care classes that start next week to get more info on what I'm going to need for the boys.


----------



## jchic

Buster what a great update! Glad you and the kiddos are doing well! How long will your OB let you go for?


----------



## Buster1

She has me set up for a c-section on December 27th which puts me at 38 weeks, but she says if anything happens after I'm 36 weeks they wouldn't try to stop it. So they could be here as early as the begining of December.


----------



## roxane1986

Wow in less then 2 months maybe buster!!!:) 

Glad everybody is doing great!!


----------



## Springy

Buster 6 pounds only?!?!??! WOW .... I am a porker in comparision as I'm up 9 already!!!

Jess I use "Hope In A Jar" on my face and I love it. I put it on at night mostly and sometimes in the morning if my face is really dry, which is like 99% of the time now!! I would love that Bio Oil stuff .... might look into that as I am just using a cream that they sold at the maternity store not sure if it is any good or not and I have to admit I'm not diligent at using it everyday!

Anyone else noticing excess hair growth??????


----------



## Kelly9

Lots of action here....

Buster only 6 pounds! I'm jealous! and twins. You go girl. 

Emma I am so having boy feelings for you based off your not so bad ms and horrible breakout face, thats exactly how I was. 

Jchic, so still predicting 1 boy for you but anything inklings on the second now? 

Hi mrsmax and springy! Hope you guys are well :)

4 DAYS LEFT! I can't believe it and at the same time its dragging. Had a horrible dream last night that tulip had IUGR at my gender scan and was measuring super small for how far along I am, been freaking myself out a little but trying to stay calm. I'm so close to being home free to some extent, just need a great 18 week scan then maybe I'll breath. Still having gas pains badly on and off everyday :wacko: and ms to every now and then but it's nearly gone :yipee: and tulip keeps poking me :cloud9:


----------



## Kelly9

Oh I use nivea as well it's great!

Springy, I had excessive hair growth with my son, not my daughter or this one! I actually waxed my belly cause it bugged me so much. 

I'm up 5 pounds so far which is about par as my other pregnancies.


----------



## jchic

Springy - I am going to check out the hope in a jar. Thanks for the recommendation :) UGH yes, my hair is growing in WEIRD places now. It freaks me out a bit. I looked at my belly the other day and I was like WTF is that?!? We took care of that asap, haha

Buster - oh my goodness! You are literally in the HOME stretch!!!! I am also going to do a scheduled C section as I know my obgyn will give me the option. Just too nervous to try and deliver two and God forbid something is wrong, then I have to emergenycy C section one baby, so would rather go with the planned C. 

Kelly - oh no! Stop thinking like that! Your gender scan is SO CLOSE!!!! WOW! I think for me, definitely 1 boy and I am hoping 1 girl. Would LOVE 1 of each. I will take any gender as long as they are healthy though.


----------



## Kelly9

I don't want to think like that but my dreams just get to me when they seem so real! You'd think we'd get nothing but happy dreams being all happy to be preggo and such.


----------



## jchic

I know, my dreams are really crazy too...what time is your scan at?


----------



## Kelly9

It's at 1pm mountain pacific time so I think 2 hours earlier then NJ if NJ is same time zone as NY. But I have to drive 2.5 hours away so I won't be updating till later that night.


----------



## Springy

Positive thoughts only Tiff!!!! I firmly believe everything is ok!

And my hair growth is on my stomach! I looked down the other day and thought WTF is wrong with me!?!? Glad to hear I am not the only one!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah mine was on my tummy to, thankfully not this time yippee!!!!! It's a GIRL I just know it (for me).


----------



## roxane1986

I have excess hair growth on my tummy as well its gross and im breaking out like crazy so im starting to think boy for me!

Tiff, i know tulip is totally fine!!:) cant wait to hear the gender :)


----------



## Kelly9

I'm sure she is, it'll just be nice to have the scan confirm it :) My OB is already giving me extra scans to keep me reassured and calm which will help a lot. 

Baked some desserts for our friends thanksgiving dinner, made mars bar squares and smartie cake! Yum! Also got Skyler's hair cut, he's so cute, cleaned up and did laundry and got rid of the recycling. Been a somewhat productive day.


----------



## mrsmax

Do you have a different date for Thanksgiving in Candada? So confused :wacko: Dont worry about the dreams - I have horrid ones almost every night. I think it is pregnancy plus natural IVFer worriers. :hugs:

I have a few extra hairs on my tum, but luckily I'm blond so they dont really show!


----------



## roxane1986

Yes here in canada, thanksgiving is this weekend!:)


----------



## ewwg12345

So jealous of all you ladies that are having Thanksgiving now! We have to wait nearly 2 more months. I love Thanksgiving!


----------



## Springy

I love Thanksgiving in October :) Still warm enough where I am in Toronto to get out and enjoy the fall colours but still cool enough that you feel like its fall! Plus I love having a long weekend in October.

Rox & Tiff - Happy Thanksgiving Ladies! We have so much to be thankful for this year and just think - next year at Thanksgiving we will all have our little ones in our arms :)


----------



## Kelly9

Yes we will! Happy thanksgiving ladies!


----------



## Buster1

Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends up there in Canada. Enjoy all that good Thanksgiving food and the long weekend.


----------



## Kelly9

Turkey dinner was amazing, not trying to toot my own horn but I make a good holiday feast!


----------



## roxane1986

Yes we are sooo thankfull!!:)

Happy thanksgiving! I am full lol


----------



## Kelly9

Me to! May put on a pound this week at weigh in lol!


----------



## Buster1

Sounds like you and your babies enjoyed the Thanksgiving feast.


----------



## mrsmax

A long weekend in October sounds wonderful. Happy belated thanksgiving Candian ladies.

Enjoy being able to it bug meals into your tums while you can - we had roast chicken last night and I had to eat it sooooo slowly and still felt horribly ful after!


----------



## Kelly9

I remember that stage. Ok I lost a pound between last night and today! How the heck did that work? Ah we'll I guess I'll just eat whatever I want tonight at turkey dinner number two! Then the next day I'm making homemade Chinese food for dinner and homemade turkey soup to. 

Does anyone wake up feeling distinctly not pregnant? I wake up and my belly is gone its not even as big as it was a week ago in the evening can't figure out why I'm shrinking. Pulled the Doppler out today but tulip was doing well HB 158. Gosh I can't wait for my scan tomorrow! Squeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## jchic

Hi girls!

Sorry I didnt update sooner, I have been SLAMMED at work. One of those days 
Had my appt today and all went great. Love the obgyn. She is wonderful and has delivered over 200 sets of twins! She really was lovely, couldnt be nicer. She did a pap, urine sample for UTI, bloodwork for iron, etc. I will only hear back if something is wrong/different than normal with results of blood, urine and pap. I will see her once a month (next appt is for my 12 week scan, so in 3 weeks) and then once every 1-2 weeks after 26 weeks. She is going to schedule my C-Section after my 32 week appt so we have a better gauge on how things are progressing. She will not let me go past MAX 38 weeks. She said most twins are delivered between 37-38 weeks unless of course you go early. So if we stick with 38 weeks, it will look like the last week of April 
She spent over 30 minutes answering ALL our questions and was so thorough with Mike and I. We really felt very comfortable. She is located right in the building adjacent to the hospital, which is SO convenient. She also mentioned that for my 19-20 wk anatomy scan they send me down the hall to the perinatal specialist, but only for that scan. Should something come back at that scan, then I will also visit him regularly, but only if that is the case. 
She also wants me to get a flu shot, but not until I am 12-13 weeks.


----------



## Kelly9

Sounds like a good apt! We have more detailed scans for our 18-20 week one as well since they do all the check on the heart etc then so I think thats normal plus you've got two in there! Just in case you forgot.... lol!


----------



## ewwg12345

Yay for a great appointment Jchic! How wonderful to have such an experienced doctor that you can trust. Sounds like we will have lots of April babies! :)

We have our 1st appointment tomorrow, I need to make a question list so I don't get all "deer in headlights" like I usually do at the doctors...!


----------



## Buster1

Sounds like you've got a great doctor Jchic. Glad you had a good appointment. Emma I love your deer in headlights comment, it made me laugh becasue I know just how you feel. Good idea about writing questions down. I still do that for every appointment and sometimes I still forget to ask a question. :dohh:

Marie haven't heard from you in awhile. Hope you and the babies are doing well.

I hope the rest of you ladies had a nice weekend, and speak with you all soon.


----------



## roxane1986

Glad you have a great doctor jchic!:)

Kelly, my tummy is not as big in the morning either! I think its normal

So how do you know when u feel baby move and its not gas?! Ive been trying to lay down put my hand right where baby is and i feel something lije bubbles or is it gas?! Earlier i was almost convinced it was baby but now im not sure?!


----------



## Kelly9

No I mean my belly was bigger in the morning just a week ago and now it's flat, you'll see what I mean when I take my bump pic tomorrow. 

Anyone have gender guesses for me? 

It's hard to tell if it's not gas or is, but usually if it's gas you'll fart or burp or you'll feel the bubbles or air move from one side of your tummy to another or down as it passes through the intestines. I had a lot of random times when I wasn't sure but now that baby is moving tons I can really tell the difference. You'll know it's the baby when baby moves and if the feelings aren't getting stronger within a week or so then it likely wasn't baby.


----------



## roxane1986

Alright thx kelly! I think earlier it was baby but maybe now its gas cause it doesnt stop lol

I say girl for sure!!!:) cant wait to know for sure


----------



## Buster1

Kelly I'm going with girl as well. I just have a feeling.


----------



## ewwg12345

I think girl too, I voted in your poll too but I'll reiterate it here! :)


----------



## jchic

I say girl!


----------



## Kelly9

I hope you ladies and myself are right!


----------



## mrsmax

Kelly - I get that! Some days when I feel like my bump has got smaller and I start to panic. I think it is normal....:wacko:

Rox - I found it soooo hard to work out gas v baby - only got convinced it was baby at about 23-24 weeks!


----------



## Kelly9

I would just think having had three pregnancies I'd be showing more not less! Bump pic when I get home. 

It's G day!!!!!! I need lots and lots and tons and tons of pink sparkly girl thoughts please. I'm so worried and scared they're going to say boy which I know sounds rediculous but emotionally there is just so much riding on this baby being a girl :cry: plus I want to be 3/3 on my knowing lol!


----------



## roxane1986

:dust::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::dust:

Here you go kelly!! :) Happy 16 weeks by the way and enjoy your gender scan!! :) Can't wait to hear updates!!


----------



## roxane1986

Here's a picture of my bump at 14 weeks!! That was taken right before dinner so at night which I am bigger then in the morning! I love looking at my belly growing!!:) I'm up 5-6 pounds already! Only the pictures make me realise that I am growing.. I had a flat flat stomach before so obviously its growing!!:)
 



Attached Files:







14weeks.JPG
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jchic

Oh Kelly, I do hope its a girl for you. Above all, healthy and happy :) Hang in there and cant wait for your update!


----------



## jchic

Rox - what a GREAT bump pic! Love it!


----------



## roxane1986

happy 9 weeks jchic!!:) Pretty soon everybody will be in second tri! its crazy!! :)


----------



## Springy

I'm with JChic on this one - I pray for you Tiff that its a girl, however healthy is the most important thing. Sending you lots of :pink: vibes!!!!

Rox that's a great looking bump :thumbup:

As for me I definitely must look more pregnant as someone at work stopped me today in the kitchen and congratulated me! She isn't in my department and oblivously could just tell I was pregnant. My 7 1/2 year old nephew also said to me at Thanksgiving dinner "Aunt Carolyn I can see the baby in your belly now!" all while he rubbed my tummy - my heart melted!!!!


----------



## roxane1986

aww soo cute!! 

For me, work doesnt know yet :S I don't know how long ill be able to hide it for, but Ive been wearing baggy clothes! Can't wait to show off my bump with nice maternity clothes! Spoke to my supervisor today and she said I should find out if I get promoted or not in the next couple of weeks! So hopefully I wont get too big during that time!


----------



## Buster1

Cute bump Rox.

Springy your nephew is so sweet.

Can't wait for Kelly's update.


----------



## jchic

Buster, how long will your obgyn let you go for? Did you schedule a C section or are you going to labor?


----------



## DaisyQ

Kelly! Hoping for a healthy girl for you. Can't wait for your update.

Rox - good luck, hope you get that promotion, and your bump is adorable.

Springy - love the story about your nephew. Can't wait until I can formally announce - I am hiding in my office at work and don't want anyone to guess yet... (but I definitely look prego).

:hi: everyone else. Sorry I've been MIA. Mainly have been just updating my journal because I've been really busy at work. As a quick update here, I had my first prenatal appointment yesterday. It went well and I felt good about the doctor. It's night and day though from seeing the RE. I felt like she barely looked at the baby on the US, basically she just looked to see if the heart was beating, but she didn't measure the CRL or the heartbeat, and she didn't look for the SCH. She cleared me of pelvic rest and said I can exercise and have sex, as long as there's been no bleeding for 5 days. Still nervous though. She took a lot of blood (standard prenatal screening), but didn't check my progesterone level. I guess she assumes it's OK, plus I am on endometrin so... 

I was able to access my labs from work (since I work in the hospital system she is a part of, I can see my entire chart, which is weird). My TSH is now 0.56! Wow. Also I am O positive, not sure what that means in terms of RH?

The only other interesting thing is that she is a little concerned I am a carrier of factor XI deficiency (hemophilia C), so I'm going to see a hematologist tomorrow. I'll let you know how that goes.

Finally, I lost my cookies this morning. I had a bit more nausea later today, but so far I'm OK. I'm wondering if this is the start of MS, or just a one off day.


----------



## Kelly9

Gender is in..... look in my journal :)


----------



## roxane1986

Yayyyy!!! Congrats kelly!! So happy for you :)


----------



## Buster1

Congrats on your pink bump Kelly. I know you're so excited.


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats Kelly! 3 for three! Your mothers intuition is SHARP!


----------



## ewwg12345

Yay for a pink bump Kelly!


----------



## jchic

Kelly- huge congrats! So very happy for you. I know this means alot to you! Team pink!!!! Now u have to guess our genders- ready, go!


----------



## roxane1986

Daisy, glad your prenatal went well, hope she will answer all your concerns though! 
and glad that ms might be gone for ya! :) 

jchic, good idea!! ;) Game on Kelly!! hehe


----------



## mrsmax

Kelly - awesome!!! :pink: As the others said, we knew how mcuh having a girl meant to you - I am so pleased yoru dreams have come true. You deserveit :hugs:


----------



## ewwg12345

Hey ladies, glad to hear about all the good gender news and good appointments yesterday! :) Kelly I agree, we all want your predictions now since you are 100% on your own gender predictions! :)

So we had our NT scan and first OB appointment yesterday, baby is looking good and measuring one day ahead...the scan took forever because the baby kept moving around and jumping! It was so cute, it made me laugh (which didn't help the tech either!). We are still waiting on the blood test results (both the chromosome one from last week and the normal 1st tri panel), but the NT measurement was only 0.8 and the tech said everything looked great, so we are hopeful! :) I am attaching a picture, it isn't great but oh well. The appointment with the OB was good, she seems very thorough and answered all my questions. Funny not to have to go back for a month now!

Still getting caught up on everything from yesterday (especially journals) so I apologize if I missed something big! :)

x Emma
 



Attached Files:







11w6d pic.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## roxane1986

Very nice pic Emma!!! :) Good to know baby is doing great!!


----------



## jchic

Emma, So happy baby is doing great!!!! WOOHOO! So you go back in one month now?


----------



## ewwg12345

Yep, no more appointments for a month! Its crazy after going so frequently since March...I am not complaining though! :)


----------



## Kelly9

lol ok someone make a list of everyone i need to guess for... or let me know if I've left anyone out...

Jchic: :blue: and ?
Springy: :blue:
Baby: :pink:
Emma: ?
mrsmax: ?
rox: ?

I haven't made up my mind yet where you see question marks. Also I'm not as good with gender guessing on other people.


----------



## Springy

Fantastic news Emma!! I have to be honest the time between my last appointment and my one tomorrow has gone quickly so I am hoping that it is smooth sailing from here on out and hoping your time goes by quickly too!!!

Tiff I am definitely thinking team :blue: for me too! I will get the requisition to schedule my ultrasound tomorrow and we are going to try and schedule it for the week of the 22nd. I can't believe in roughly 2 weeks time I will know if its a boy or a girl!

My guess for Mrs Max is definitely team :pink:


----------



## roxane1986

Any of you ladies have sciatic nerve pains? OMG, I just started that, everytime I get up, it hurts like hell on my buttocks on my right side. I'm going to call a chiropractor and see what we can do.. 

The bean is out at work.. I asked a girl her opinion if I should tell my supervisor right away, and she said she already suspects it.. so now 3 girl knows at work but my supervisor is not here today or tomorrow and I'm not here Friday so I wont get to tell her till Monday, but I feel bad, cause she suspects it, I should have told her before..


----------



## Kelly9

I wouldn't worry it's your choice when to tell. I didn't tell work with my son until almost 24 weeks! Though it was noticeable then, it wasn't noticeable at 20 weeks.


----------



## jchic

Rox - its totally what you feel comfortable with :)

Tiff - I also think baby A is a boy. I have strong boy feelings. I also think baby b is a girl. We shall see! I could be wrong about the whole darn thing!

Bunny - I will literally fall over if they tell you you are having a girl. I am team blue all the way for you.

Mrs Max - I am still 50/50 on either girl or boy

Rox - definitely team PINK!


----------



## ewwg12345

Rox I wouldn't worry, 14-15 weeks is still early to tell unless you are having issues that are affecting your work (having to miss work for MS or physical limitations that affect your job). You should not feel you need to say anything until you are ready! I am hoping to hold off saying anything until 20 weeks or so, like early December.

Jchic that would be so great to have a girl and a boy! I stink at this game, I had girl feelings for Kelly and have boy feelings for Springy but I think it is because we've discussed it so much...I don't even have a strong inkling for my own baby, much less others! :) Here are some guesses though (leaving off Kelly, Buster, and Daisy since we know for you!):
Rox - girl
Jchic - girl + boy
Springy - boy
Baby - boy
MrsMax - girl


----------



## Springy

Rox don't feel bad at all it is totally your right and your decision when to tell work. My coworker waited till 16 weeks to tell her boss, I told mine right away after my first ultrasound only because she was amazingly supportive through my entire infertility journey and I wanted to share it with her right away.


----------



## jchic

I couldnt eat lunch today and just went to the bathroom and puked my brains out at work. Fun times. :(


----------



## Kelly9

puking is no fun.


----------



## jchic

ugh, the worst. I hate, hate, hate it. The thing is, I have ALL DAY nausea. It doesnt go away. It goes from bad to severe to bad. Its really awful. 

Anyone else have this? Also, now, I cant sleep! I have the worst sleeps ever :( I wake up 50 times to pee in the middle of the night. Last night I counted and it was 8 times and then I toss and turn, cant get comfy, etc. Is this normal? I miss my sleep!


----------



## ewwg12345

Sorry jchic :( I found sucking on sour things helped with the nausea some.


----------



## roxane1986

I found week 8 to 11 was pretty much the worst for everything.. I have no more nausea now and I would go pee every 2 hrs but now its twice total and I have a 9-10 hrs sleep.. so it'll get better!! Hang in there!


----------



## mrsmax

Just dropping in real quick before tea - Jchic I had the most awful all day nausea from about 7 weeks to 21 weeks (worse from 8-14). Mine was all day and I eventually saw the doctor and was told I had hyperdemis and was given some drugs and signed off work for 2 weeks. I really didnt want to see the doctor, but it got so unbearable - I think it was week 8 -10 that I was off work and then a few days either side. I really feel for you - mine didnt go away whatever I did. If it stays bad do see a doctor. I used to get up 6 or 7 times to pee as well :( Just try and stay hydrated - really hard when you are being sick all the time, but it is important :hug:


----------



## Kelly9

I had all day nausea to from weeks 6-15 and some, it's only been since 15+5 that I seem to be ms free, fingers crossed it doesn't come back. Of course now I have bad headaches.


----------



## roxane1986

Yes, here its headaches as well pretty much everyday and sometimes they are migraines.

Anybody else have sciatic nerve pains? I just made an appointment with my chiropractor for Friday, cause I read on google its good to go every month during pregnancy to prevent from it getting worst. If I'm like this now, I'll be in a wheelchair at 30 weeks, so hopefully it doesnt get worst then that..


----------



## jchic

I have never had the sciatic pains, but I have heard they are common during pregnancy. Have you called your obgyn about them? Anything you can take?


----------



## ewwg12345

Rox I had sciatic pain due to PIO about a month ago, it was awful...unfortunately I found I just had to wait for it to go away, tylenol and heating pads helped some. Hopefully yours will go away soon...I am sure the chiropractor is a good place to start, and it may be something that acupuncture can help with as well.


----------



## Kelly9

I had it with all pregnancies and have it now I just try to stretch and ignore it.


----------



## roxane1986

Thx ladies, just never heard of this before so I was wondering if it was me who wasnt on shape lol I go for walks during my lunch but its worst after :S


----------



## DaisyQ

I get sciatic pains - lmore like an electric shock feeling - down my leg sometimes. Only when I'm sitting. I just try to change positions to relieve the pressure on the nerve. 

Jchic, so sorry about your ms. Call your doc and ask about zofran. Or you can try b6 and benadryl or unisom. Talk to babydrms


----------



## Springy

If a sharp pain shooting down your leg is sciatica then I have had it ..... It hit me after I got out of bed and was getting in the shower on the weekend. I actually was almost yelping out loud in pain it was so bad but it did pass.


----------



## Springy

Jchic you need to talk to your doctor about something for the NVP. In Canada you an FET diclectin which is unisom + b6 so you shock try that and also ask for Zofran. You can't work all day with the nausea and vomiting.

Oh and about the peeing that does let up after 12 or 13 weeks too. I was up 2 or 3 times a night and now it is only once. Limit your fluid intake late in the day and get all your liquids in during the morning / afternoon. Last night I didn't even get up! So there is a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## jchic

Bunny- I think I am going tp try the unisom. Its so bad. I was crying when I got home bc I pulled over and puked up all water. Mostly its just the nausea, this actual vomiting is new. Mike keeps telling me to eat and ordered me fettucine alfredo- um, is he nuts?! That will make it worse. Saltines and sprite is all I can hold down. The twinkies are doing a number on Mommy today!

Rox- when is ur chiro appt?


----------



## roxane1986

Awww poor you jchic!! Hope you feel better soon hun!!

My appt is friday so we'll see what he'll say about it.. Im not even sure its sciatic nerve but just guessing it is!


----------



## Buster1

Hi ladies lots of good updates today. Jchic talk to your doctor about zofran. My doctor gave me that as I had ms from week 9 to week 20. It did help me ( except when I was flying) but it can cause constipation so be careful. I hope the ms eases up for you soon.

For those of you suffering with the back pain I feel for you and hope it doesn't last for your whole pregnancy.

AFM have my preparing for multiples class tomorrow. I'm really looking forward to getting lots of info from these classes. Especially since I don't even know how to change a diaper. LOL


----------



## Kelly9

Jchic don't drink water if you're nauseated it makes it worse stick to powerade or something like that plus it'll help with electrolytes. 

Springy thats sciatica, it hurts I get the shock down my left leg and in my back mostly when sitting for a long period but it comes and goes at other times to. Do you happen to know if it's safe to get a Hep A (Haverix) vaccination when pregnant? Not sure if you do anything with vaccines but thought I'd ask. I was able to get my Hep B after first tri.


----------



## babydrms

Rox, you could also have your OB order some physical therapy - I'm actually going to do some for my neck in hopes it will help my horrible headaches. 

Buster - so darn exciting!! I hope you get a lot out of the class let us know how it goes. 

jchic - get the zofran, because a couple more days and your going to be at the end of your rope. I still have to take it daily, but I haven't actually vomitted in weeks. I am still taking the b6 and I alternate between benedryl/unisom. Obviously only take it night, bright side is it will help you sleep. Also can't stress enough how important it is stay hydrated. Drink whatever you can keep down!! 

Tiff - do you have to get Hep A now? I got the flu shot but I think I would wait on anything else. Our docs have them wait on tdap until they have the baby too. 

AFM - DH had an interview today, is went well from what he said and he got some feedback on things to work on because his buddy works there. We probably won't hear anything for a while but he feels more in the game now. The bug is now a 4 oz and everything looks good right now.


----------



## Kelly9

I need it for going up north but I was thinking of holding off till third tri if it's safe to take, thats what I did with Hep B when in nursing school. It's my last dose and I have it but it wont expire for a while.


----------



## babydrms

^^^Gotcha.


----------



## roxane1986

Buster, have fun at the class!! :)

Baby, hope DH gets the job!


----------



## ewwg12345

Happy 15 weeks Rox and happy 17 weeks Springy!

Baby hope DH gets the job, sounds promising.

Buster enjoy your class! I am in the same boat, no idea about diapers or anything else...we will need several classes I think! 

My DH wants to do cloth diapers, anyone have any thoughts on /experience with those?


----------



## Springy

Good luck with the classes Buster - let us know if they are useful! I got the invoice in the mail yesterday for our prenatal classes - sure didn't take them long to send that bill out!!!

Jchic - my coworker said the ONLY thing that helped her was to eat something small like crackers, almonds, dry toast and have some gingerale, gatorade etc. literally EVERY hour. Having something small in her stomach kept the nausea away and she said there were times where she was literally forcing the food down to ensure that the nausea stayed away. Hang in there it will get better :hugs:

Baby - glad your DH got some good feedback I still have everything crossed for him!

Tiff - ask your OBGYN about it. I think it depends with vaccines if they are the live ones or if they are the attenuated ones. I think the live ones are a no no during all trimesters.


----------



## jchic

Buster - have fun at the class, cant wait to hear about it! Mike and I are taking a class called Marvelous Multiples in Feb. I cant wait! I also dont know how to change a diaper. I tried to put a onesie on my cousins baby on Friday (he is 3 weeks old) and I thought putting it on was choking him, so I stretched the onesie out and went up from his feet! My cousin was like "Um, he can handle it over his head, just wait" ha!

Bunny - I am going to get some gatorade and unisom today!


----------



## Springy

I guess I am spoiled as I have learned from my sister having two boys who I babysat and looked after. I am a pro at poopy diapers and dressing them! Bathing an infant is what scares me! I have bathed the boys once they were older but not as babies!!!

Our prenatal classes are January 12 and 13th a Saturday and Sunday. And on the Sunday we need to bring a doll with us to learn positioning or breast feeding. Guess its time to dig out my cabbage patch kids!!!


----------



## jchic

I used to LOVE Cabbage Patch dolls!!!! I still remember how their heads smelled. Loved them!


----------



## ewwg12345

So we got the results from our NT/1st tri screening...the chromosome results look good (1:7581 for downs, 1:982 for trisomy 13 or 18), still waiting on the Harmony test (the one that measures fetal chromosome levels in the mother's blood) to confirm. However, my PAPP-A and HCG levels are low, in the 5th percentile. The doctor didn't seem overly concerned, said it could predispose me to intrauterine growth restriction, preeclampsia, or placenta issues, and that I'll need more frequent scans (so I'll get a detailed anatomny scan at 16 weeks instead of waiting until 20 weeks), and extra monitoring for heartbeat, stress testing etc in the 3rd tri. Of course I googled "low PAPP-A" and am freaking out now...has anyone heard of this or had any experience with it?


----------



## jchic

Emma, those are great results! Please, please step away from google. I promise you if there was something to worry about, your obgyn would have made it clear that there may be potential issues. Looks like all came back just fine and you will get some extra monitoring to even ensure that nothing comes up. Dont stress, ok? I know, easier said that done.


----------



## jchic

How often do you get scanned?


----------



## ewwg12345

I'll be scanned every 4 weeks (instead of just at 20 weeks and again before delivery).


----------



## jchic

thats a good amount then, I wouldnt worry at all.


----------



## ewwg12345

Just got the Harmony results, less than 1 in 10,000 for all three chromosomes, so we are feeling better about that! :) (sorry for the multiple posts, we've been on eggshells about this so I am bursting to share!!)


----------



## DaisyQ

Great news!!


----------



## jchic

that's so great!!!


----------



## roxane1986

awesome news emma!! :)


----------



## roxane1986

Ok so finally sat down with my supervisor today and she did suspect it but she is overly happy for me!! She said she'll do everything she can to get me the promotion and that it will absolutly wont affect me at all! So that is such a big thing off my chest!! 

Secondly, any of you have their belly button trying to pop out already? Mine is not out but slowly coming out, DH thinks its gross lol!! Im gonna have a outie in no time I think!


----------



## jchic

Rox - great news about your supervisor. Glad she was understanding! Everyone here at my work knows and are also very supportive and understanding. 

I dont have the BB thing yet, as its too early, but it sounds like its going to pop in no time!!


----------



## Springy

I had my OBGYN appointment this morning. Didn't really say anything about my weight gain which I was surprised about! I am so bloated and so uncomfortable that I am positive 2 of the pounds is water retention and gas / bloating!!! He did tell me to add in metamucil and that if I need to I can take Restoralax so I'll be stocking up on that for sure.

Said everything is looking good, NT measurements were normal and he should have my full report by my next appointment. Then he used his Doppler and the heartbeat was 150 and he said "that's indicative of a girl!" and I laughed and said "well I'm 99% sure its a boy" and he joked that his Doppler is 50% accurate ;) 

Gender scan is booked for Friday 26th so in 2 weeks time we'll know if its team :blue: or team :pink:


----------



## Springy

Emma STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE!!!!! I honestly believe if you look bad stuff up on google it comes up and only tells you bad things!!!! Your OBGYN would have told you if there was a worry and you will get lots of extra monitoring so that should give you lots of comfort :hugs:

I'm SO happy with all your chromosome testing results - such amazing news and tells me that you have the PERFECT little bean growing inside you!!!!

Tiff - I was thinking about your vaccine question - you should check out the Mother Risk website that is put together by Sick Kids Hospital - LOADS of information on there and I'm sure vaccines are discussed on there.


----------



## Kelly9

Emma fabulous news!!!

Jchic I barfed today to, made it 16 weeks without! Must have been sympathy puking for you :rofl:

Rox thats great news to!

Springy yay for gender scan, funny doc lol had a little chuckle. I'm going to laugh so hard if you do have a girl! But I totally trust mothers instinct so I'm still saying :blue: for you. 

Not much going on with me besides the puking, got pink put in my hair yesterday and I love it. Feeling tulip more and more every day, I love feeling how strong she is getting. My next scan is in 12 days and I can't wait, it'll be nice to know she is growing accordingly etc, I worry about everything it seems, even though all appeared well at the private scan they don't do proper measurements so I'm still a little paranoid she'll be small or something. Will feel much better in 12 days time. Plus it'll be nice to have confirmation that she is a she. I don't doubt my scan or what I and the tech saw but it's still nice to have to separate people say it's a girl.


----------



## ewwg12345

Rox that is great your work is being supportive! I bet it is a weight lifted off you to have told them. Now you can just enjoy it! :)

Springy glad you had a good appointment...wow you will have your gender scan soooo soon! Can't wait to see if you are right...I bet you are!

Kelly hope time flies to your next scan...I'm sure everything is fine but it is nice to get confirmation on the gender and just see visually that all is still well! 

That is one good thing about this low-hormone PAPP-A thing...I get monthly scans now, instead of just a few. Maybe we can even find out the gender at 16 weeks at the anatomy scan! :)


----------



## Kelly9

^ they should be able to tell will just depend on baby and your tech :)

I'll have 2-3 scans after the 18 week one which is a huge relief off my shoulders. I'll get my form for the first one at my next ob apt on Oct 31.


----------



## roxane1986

Springy, wow we will all know soon!! so exciting!! :) 

Kelly, is it wrong though if baby is measuring a little smaller but hb is going strong? Like doesnt that just means that baby is not gonna be a big baby? Cause My baby always measured a day or two behind, is that bad? :S At my 12w5d scan I didnt get any measurments at all so I dunno but I will ask my dr on the 24...


----------



## Kelly9

Some babies measure small or big I wouldn't worry and scans can be off plus or minus 5 days so your babe is just growing at his or her own pace. The reason they don't do dating for baby in second tri or late first tri is because it's not as accurate as in early first tri since babies grow at different rates. Pus if you measured 2 days behind since the beginning you could have just had a later implantation since they usually mark implantation as 7dpo when using the due date calculator do hicky. Thats why I got moved up 2 days, all my scans showed baby measuring 2 days ahead and I was pretty certain baby implanted on 5dpo (day of transfer) which is very normal for a hatched blast, so basically don't worry about it! Your baby is perfect!


----------



## roxane1986

Thx kelly, that means, dont worry either!!;)


----------



## Kelly9

^ lol sneaky! My worry is from the issues we went through last pregnancy, I tell myself all the time all is fine don't worry but I can't help it. So i keep busy. My next scan if all goes well I think will really set me at ease :)


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh I understand!! Im really sorry you had to go thru this! Tulip will be fine :)


----------



## roxane1986

Kelly, is it too early to feel baby if he has the hiccupps?? Its either that or theres a party inside! Its like popcorn!! And i know this is not gas!!:)


----------



## Buster1

Wow it's always nice to come on here and hear lots of good news. Emma sounds like all your test results came out great and how cool is it that you're going to be getting so many scans.

Springy I can't belive we are going to be finding out what your little bean is in just a couple of weeks. So exciting.

Rox glad to hear you have such a supportive supervisor. I know that must be a load off your mind.

AFM the class was really good. Got a lot of personal attention, basicly because dh and I ARE the whole class. LOL That's right, we are the only couple in the class, which is really cool because it's now being tailored to our specific needs. Also this first class was led by a woman that use to work with my mother and I went to school with her son so it was like talking with an old friend. This class mostly focused on what happens in the last trimester and the c-section. We watched a video and talked about pain relief and what happens right after delivery. I got a lot of info plus they gave me a book on preparing for multiples which is great because I was getting ready to buy one from the book store and now I don't have to. Our next class is on Wednesday and that's when we do the hospital tour. I'm really looking forward to that.


----------



## Kelly9

Buster thats great!


----------



## roxane1986

Thats awesome buster! I want to go to one now!

So I guess the topic last night disturbed me a little, I had a dream that baby was measuring 28 weeks behind but still going strong, the dr said it was normal.. Duhhh lol hope that doesnt happen! This morning really early dh hit me on my lower back with his bum somehow and I got scared it could of affected lil bean! Then I had those constipation cramps and finally went when I wiped there was a lil blood I almost died but wiped again to make sure and it was from behind sorry if tmi I just got an interesting night and morning!! Now going to use my doppler and relaxe since I took a day off today! Thank you god for dopplers!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh rox! lol. I get some blood if I strain hard to but it's from my bum. I haven't dopplered in a few days since I can feel her now everyday, she's being lazy today though, will lay on my tummy that usually gets her moving.


----------



## Springy

Rox I have been having that issue too and it's mainly becasue I am so constipated that when I do get to go I am in agony and it hurts and I end up with some blood. It's definitely not a glamorous side of pregnancy that's for sure!!!!!


----------



## Babiesimready

Hello Ladies, so I've been on this site and thread for a while just reading everyone's news and learning. I had my first fresh ivf and was a BFN, I transferred a singleton because DH and I are scared of twins. We we blessed to have 3 frosties so we opted for to move forward right away with the transfer. I was on lupron and af came as scheduled, also on estradiol and crinone and my lining with first sono was 11.3 which was very good so everything was on schedule...I had my transfer of two embies last tues the 9th and since wednesday ive been cramping. I have history of endo so I was thinking that might be it...

Today i could barely sleep...now my lower back hurts and by tummy feels hot with cramps...did anyone experience this? OTD is the 18th


----------



## roxane1986

Kelly, did you see my last post from last night? Its at the end of the other page.. About hiccupps??


----------



## roxane1986

Welcomebabiesimready!!:) 
It sounds pretty promissing!! Lower back pains and periode like cramps are pretty common in very early pregnancy! Good luck I hope this is it for you!!:)


----------



## Kelly9

Oh yes I did! It's possible you were feeling hiccups though I think they're usually felt later. Have you been feeling baby at all besides this "hiccup" feeling? My son had the hiccups ALL the time! 

I did something dumb today, was replacing a curtain rod standing on the kitchen table and nearly fell! In order to avoid falling I had to jump over the back of the chair and land on my feets/knees/hands, I felt a jolt through my right side and my bump hurt for a bit after but it seems tulip is fine, I used the doppler to make sure. My back is very sore though :( Lesson learned. 

Those symptoms do sound promising!


----------



## roxane1986

Yes sometimes its feels like hiccupps but sometimes its not constant.. When I tell dh to put his hand, baby stops then when he takes his hand away, baby moves like crazy!! Dh says im crazy, its all in my head :( hes joking around but I want him to feel baby move so he knows its real!!

Geez kelly, you should NEVER climb on things!! Thank god your ok!!! Now take it easy!!!


----------



## jchic

Rox- your baby is a mover and shaker in there!!!

Tiff- so glad your ok. Be careful! No climbing!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Kelly, hope you are OK! Scary.

So I've been having a bit of pink spotting. It started Thursday, but was so barely there, I was trying to ignore it. But it was unignorable last night - much more obvious, and darker/brighter in color. I also passed a glob of pink CM - and I worry it was part of my mucus plug. Today also, a tiny bit of pale pink CM. I called my doctor and she advised no activity, and come in on Monday. I was supposed to go to prenatal yoga this morning, but obviously that's a no go. I just wish all this bleeding stuff would stop so I can relax and enjoy the pregnancy and live life like a normal person.


----------



## ewwg12345

Daisy, hoping it is nothing or just the last of your sch working its way out. Take it easy, hopefully they can see you Monday and put your mind at ease. X


----------



## Kelly9

Daisy that's poopy I do hope your sch goes away and soon. Your mucous plug is thick and will look like snot and even if you do loose some it grows back so try not to worry though I know that's easier for me to say then for you to do :hugs:


----------



## jchic

DQ- hoping all is ok. I am sure its the last of the SCH. Keep us posted and take it easy


----------



## roxane1986

Thinking of you daisy!! xo


----------



## Buster1

Thinking of you Daisy. Take it easy this weekend and try not to worry. As others have said it's easier said than done. I'm sure everything will be fine when you go in on Monday.


----------



## divee

hi ladies, i was new to ivf and just started my medication. i know this will be a bumby road for me and for my hubby. (financially and emotionally). just want to find some buddies to share experiences with :)


----------



## jchic

Divee- best of luck to you! Let us know if you have questions!!

AFM- my freaking nausea sucks and zofran is not really helping. It also constipates me beyond. I stopped it bc I havent gone in days :( also, am never hungry but am getting shaky when I dont eat. Got on scale and lost 2lbs in 2 weeks from my lack of hunger I assume. So mike freaked out and told me I need to eat more all the time now BUT Food has literally no interest to me, ya know? I am trying my hardest but all I can eat is plain rice, some fruit and some cereal and bagel. Cant wait for this to change!!!!!!!!! Did this happen to any of you? Hoping the twinkies are ok since I am trying to eat what I can...


----------



## DaisyQ

Could you try pbj? Grilled cheese? Then at least you'd get some protein from the PB and cheese. :hugs: that really sucks. Small, frequent nibbles. 


Thanks for your support ladies. Spotting stopped-the last of it was yesterday morning. I think I either overdid it, it's the SCH, or I'm wondering if it could be progesterone related, because I missed my afternoon doses on Thursday and Friday, and it started on Thursday. My last day was supposed to be Friday, but I've kept up taking it yesterday three times a day. :shrug:


----------



## Springy

DQ sorry to hear about the spotting, its probably still your SCH since it is still present but definitely good that it wasn't bright red and didn't continue for a long period of time - hang in there it will resolve itself :hugs:

Jchic - I'm not much help to you for advice as I have had no nausea etc. The constipation however I can relate to!! The rice you are eating will contribute to the constipation :( Can you stomach any fruit?


----------



## roxane1986

Daisy, how's it going? Hope all is well, didnt get any news from you yesterday!! How did it go?! Thinking of you!


----------



## Springy

So I think I might have felt the baby yesterday ..... it felt like a muscle twinge not a cramp per se and wasn't constant and felt like something tugging / tapping at my left ovary ... not sure if it was the baby. Wasn't painful just "odd" so maybe it was :shrug:


----------



## roxane1986

Could very possibly be Springy!!! :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Springy, so cool!!

Rox, I'm doing OK - they didn't see any source of bleeding on the US, and the baby is doing great - pics in my journal. 

I really think it has something to do with progesterone withdrawal because the bleeding started after I tapered to 2 doses per day from three. When I re-upped it to three this weekend, the bleeding stopped. I went back down to two doses yesterday, and I had some more spotting this morning.


----------



## Kelly9

It's very possible springy! You'll know in a matter of days cause you'll feel it again. I find wary on that if I lay on my belly very still I feel her more so you could try that tonight to see if it provokes anything!


----------



## Kelly9

Daisy then stay on the progesterone as annoying as it is! Your body obviously still needs it. So if they didn't see bleeding does that mean the schs are gone?


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes, I guess so! The ultrasound tech was the one who did the most thorough scan - she said she didn't see any bleeding. The peri came in after, and he did an abdominal scan and he said he saw one spot that *might* be a small SCH, but it was tiny, and honestly, didn't look anything like the SCH I had before (it was a grey spot, not a black area) - and he didn't even note it on the US report. I really think it's progesterone withdrawal. I think I'll stay on it until 12 weeks.


----------



## roxane1986

Thats such good news Daisy!!! So happy to hear!! :) 
Yes stay on progesteron!! 

For me, I'm starting to think I might have been mistaking baby moves to gas, cause I think I was feeling baby move every night when I was finally relaxing on the couch since last Sunday so a week ago and last night I didn't feel the baby.. so maybe it was gas, I'm not too sure!! My mom and one of my friend actually felt baby move this weekend.. or maybe they felt gas lol!! I dunno.. it's hard to say.. but when it happens I'm sooo convinced its baby, but now since I didn't feel baby since sunday night, I wonder!! Plus, everybody tells me its really early to feel baby move, cause technically I would have been 14 weeks 3 days the first time I felt it.. but it is stronger everytime too.. so urghh no idea..


----------



## roxane1986

And, I don't have to fart or burp when I feel it!!


----------



## Kelly9

rox it is early for a first time pregnancy and I'd say likely gas, you don't always burp or fart either but when baby does move for sure for sure you'll know then if thats what you felt earlier so who knows. Oh and about hiccups my app said that my baby will start to hiccup now at 17 weeks so I'm thinking you weren't feeling hiccups before. 

I think I actually have a bump starting! Either that or I feel huge tonight.


----------



## roxane1986

alright thx kelly! It's just wierd because I would only feel it when I would actually sit down and relax.. which is when they say you feel baby move at the beginning.. But still didnt feel baby last night so 2 nights in a row I don't feel it so yeh probly gas.. just funny that it was always around the same time for a whole week! 

Let me know when you will post pics of your bump :) I try and sneek in all your journals but not always, so I don't want to miss the big things :)


----------



## babydrms

I think it is different for everyone - I felt the flutters at 13+1 for the first time, but not on a consistent basis. Now I feel them every night. My best friend also felt it from 13 weeks with both her pregnancies. Ironically neither of us would be considered 'skinny', so I don't buy into the fluffy girls feel movement later. I think it has a lot to do with how in tune you are with your body, I have always been a sensitive person.


----------



## jchic

Thats really interesting! I cant wait to feel flutters :)


----------



## roxane1986

Thx baby.. I actually spoke to the nurse today cause I had to go for blood work and she said it is early but very possible to feel baby at this stage!!! :) It's not as consistant but its possible :) Hope ill feel it again tonight.. havnt felt it since sunday night! I miss it!


----------



## ewwg12345

I can't wait to feel flutters, so far I just feel bloated...it will be nice to have a real bump too, instead of looking like I ate too much! :)


----------



## jchic

ewwg12345 said:


> I can't wait to feel flutters, so far I just feel bloated...it will be nice to have a real bump too, instead of looking like I ate too much! :)

PREACH IT SISTER :haha: I am in that same boat right with you! I am sure your bump will pop soon, maybe another week or so!

Rox - thats awesome that you are feeling movement, even if its sporadic right now. Even if some of it is gas, pretend its baby, because soon enough SHE will be kicking away :blush:


----------



## Kelly9

Baby: yeah "fluffier" women don't always feel it late it's just a reason they give for when movement is felt later... but I wonder if there is any basis to it at all or if later movement could be explained by something else like baby position and placental position. It's just to hard to gauge in any way. And I totally agree on the in tuned-ness part, I am VERY in tune with my body especially my stomach. 

I felt Skyler for the first time at 15 weeks and a few days and by 16-17 I was feeling him on the outside of my belly. Hannah was at 13 weeks and some and this one was anywhere between 12-14 weeks since they were so faint and inconsistent I couldn't really be sure, but with this one I didn't get proper pokes and such till right at 14 weeks before was just pressure bubble popping feelings. 

Rox try laying on your belly and being still with no distractions, in the early movement stages that was how and when I would feel baby move the best.


----------



## roxane1986

Ill try this tonight after i drink orange juice as well :) thx


----------



## DaisyQ

Cannot wait for flutters. Cannot WAIT! Hope I feel them early like you Ambre. 

Also, "fluffy girls." :rofl: LOVE it.


----------



## Kelly9

Rox did laying on your tummy work?

I'm getting movement that I can feel on the outside now, happened for the first time yesterday during my bath and then today several times while laying down, she's getting stronger! Makes me feel better cause i know she's growing.


----------



## roxane1986

I didnt have to lay on my tummy, I felt a few flutters befofe I did :)


----------



## jchic

So awesome Rox!!

I was wondering about baths. Can I take one? I need a relaxing bath and not a shower but Wasnt sure if it was allowed or maybe I am mixing it up with the hot tub thing?


----------



## roxane1986

As long as its not too hot its fine! Im a bath person and i like my water hot but i get out before the water goes over my tummy! Thats my opinion but I was also wondering what others did?!


----------



## DaisyQ

Per "what to expect when you're expecting," warm baths are fine but you should not make it so hot that you sweat. Warm, not hot. They even suggest getting a tub thermometer now, so you can make sure the water is not too hot. And they suggest leaving part of your tummy and maybe upper body out of the water. And avoid baths salts and oils. And make sure the tub is clean. Sheesh. Lots of rules.


----------



## Kelly9

I like hot baths and still take hot baths but they don't make me sweat.


----------



## Springy

I only ever took baths that made me sweat my butt off so no baths for me. This AM I did need a hot shower while getting ready for work as my back was killing me and has been every night. I'm not sure why my back is so sore while sleeping but it is brutal and waking me up at night :(

Really need to force myself to sleep on my sides now as I think that sleeping on my back and stomach are what is causing the back pain ....


----------



## Kelly9

I can still sleep on my tummy but don't think I will be able to for long I also think that being on my tummy makes my back sore from time to time to.


----------



## Springy

That's exactly what I think is happening to me .... Sleeping on my tummy and on my back is causing back pain. Going to try really hard tonight to stay on my sides with a pillow between my legs - in real need of a good night sleep!


----------



## Kelly9

^ me too! I've brought my nursing pillow out but we keep shoving it back away for all the showings so I haven't really used it but I'm brining it back out tonight. 

So I'm pretty sure I'm sick, so now I have headaches from the congestion and sinus pressure.... yay. And Skyler is pretty sick to, all in all it's going to be a wonderful weekend with my husband working nights. fml.


----------



## babydrms

Yep, sleeping is hard all the time for me and now getting comfy sucks. Try the boppy wedge pillow tonight, picked it up on amazon for 13.99 :happydance:


----------



## Buster1

Oh sleep, I remember what that was. LOL. I miss being able to sleep on my back and stomach. The ironic thing is that after my c-section the only way I will be able to sleep is on my back. At least for the first few weeks. I guess a girl just can't win. LOL


----------



## Kelly9

^ lol! 

I'd sleep better if Skyler wasn't still sick. I'm still able to be on my belly comfortably which is the way I prefer to sleep but have started popping my left hip up cause I'm afraid all squish the baby or make my just starting bump disappear by pushing it back in :rofl:


----------



## Buster1

LOL Kelly!!! You crack me up. I hope Skyler is feeling better today.


----------



## Kelly9

He's not :( went to the docs they think he has broncitis or something like that, gave him some antibiotics which I don't like but his fever hasn't crept back up yet so maybe they're working. I'm sick to though and miserable, congested, bad headache and sore throat. I just hope my lacking immune system doesn't keep my sick to long I have to work mon-wed.


----------



## jchic

Tiff- hope Skyler gets better and that you start to feel better! Being sick is so yucky


----------



## Kelly9

It is and it's worse when pregnant. Skyler didn't have a fever last night so I really think the anti b's are helping. I'm still yucky.


----------



## roxane1986

Aww poor thing.. Hope he gets better and mommy too!!


----------



## roxane1986

Hey ladies, what is going on?? We are losing touch!! How's everybody doing?! 

Kelly, how are you and skyler?


----------



## jchic

Rox - you are almost at 17 weeks, AMAZING! Not much here! Have my scan on Tuesday and have just been having very bad MS, puking 3xs a day so its rough. Cant wait for that part to be over!

How is everyone?????


----------



## roxane1986

Yes, and you are 11 weeks almost 12 weeks!! YAY!!! Sorry for the MS still!! Argh, hopefully it'll be go soon!!! 
I have my 3D scan next week on Friday.. nov. 2.. so it'll be an exciting week!! :)


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm doing fine - in a holding pattern until my NT scan on Thursday. After all the excitement of IVF (good and bad) and weekly scans, this pregnancy thing is a little boring ! :haha: But I'm happily bored. Hoping that the pregnancy continues to be boring - I've had enough excitement!

Tiff and Jess - hope you both are feeling better soon. 

The only thing going on with me is that I've been researching baby gear like crazy, primarily car seats and strollers. I can't go too nuts with buying stuff because we have no room in our apartment, so I'm just researching for now. Before baby arrives, we'll get the basics - car seat, stroller, basinette, monitor etc., but I'm going to hold off on other stuff (crib, highchair, swing) until we move this summer.


----------



## Springy

Not much to report here .... we made our first purchase on the weekend :happydance: we picked up our stroller!!

My anatomy & gender scan is on Friday! DH and I have a bet going as I think its a boy and he thinks its a girl so loser of the bet pays for lunch after the scan ;)

Other than that just passing time slowing and watching myself get what feels like to me to be bigger and bigger!

Still not 100% sure I have felt the baby move - there have been instances where I think what I am feeling is baby but still not 100% sure its the baby!!!!


----------



## jchic

Springy - I was having BOY feelings for you for a long time, but I dont know, something may be telling me girl...ahhhh, I cant wait for your scan. You have to update right away!


----------



## roxane1986

ouhhhh!!!! Friday, can't wait to hear if its a boy or a girl!! :)


----------



## Springy

Honestly I had boy boy boy vibes up till last week now all of a sudden I am thinking maybe its a girl so who knows. Either way we will be happy as all we want is a healthy baby at the end of it!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for scans! and springy I'm eagerly awaiting yours. 

I have my 18 week on in an hour or so. I am still very very very sick. Its kicking my ass. I've managed to get through 2 days of work, 1 more day then I get a week off!

Hi everyone.... I'm to tired to comment on everything part of being sick is migraines.


----------



## roxane1986

awww kelly, hope you feel better soon!! Enjoy your scan!! :)


----------



## Kelly9

^ if I don't fall asleep during or suffocate lol.


----------



## ewwg12345

Kelly I hope your scan goes well!

Nothing to report for me...I have another scan in two weeks, still no bump besides the bloat. We announced on facebook which was kinda fun, and now we're looking into getting a registry together before the holidays (mainly because relatives are already asking!). I had a dream the baby is a girl, and DH had a dream the baby is a boy. So who knows.


----------



## Kelly9

Scan done it was nice to see her again. Just waiting on the radiologist to review the pics etc and then they'll tell me if all is good. Fingers crossed so tightly that I get great news and can maybe relax a bit.


----------



## ewwg12345

Yay Kelly!


----------



## babydrms

Anxiously waiting your news...


----------



## jchic

So glad you got to see her kelly. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Springy

Emma that sounds like DH and I! We don't agree on what the sex will be so it will be interesting to see who is right!!

Am 99% sure I felt the baby tonight ..... It felt like gas but was right up by my belly button which is too high for gas!

Tiff - so glad to hear you had a good scan and I anxiously await the results!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Results in my journal, not bad per se but not what I was hoping for. Baby has a short nasal bone and a choroid plexus cyst.


----------



## jchic

What is a choroid plexus cyst?

Bunny - YAY for feeling movement!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roxane1986

kelly, I think the numbers are looking pretty good and baby is healthy so that's good news!! 

Springy, awesome that you felt movement.. I'm not 100% sure, I go to my OB today and I will ask him if baby is where I think he is!! I find baby is still low.. more on the right side! I dunno if thats normal! Don't know when he will start moving up!


----------



## MotherIVFer

hello ladies, im new to this site and after reading all your post, I feel really good in knowing im not alone.Little background. Me and my husband have been married for over a year now. in 2010, my ob did an lap to remove my polyp. while in there, she did the dye test for my tubes. after the surgery, she informed us that both tubes were completely blocked and only way to have a baby was IVF. she also suggested that I have my tubes removed prior to starting Ivf because the liquid from my tubes would lower my rate of conceiving. 

foward to july of this yeay...met with the fertility dr who also stated I should have my tubes removed. went in July 13th and had them removed and was ready to start IVF....not!!

we had to wait 2 months just for my insurance to kick in to pay for the IVF. they finaly did and we went in for our 1st scan oct 1st....turns out that i had an cyst on my right ovary and i was to stay on bc pills to see if will go away in 2 weeks and if it didnt, we would have it aspirated. last week dr called and stated i can start the lupron anyway. 

went in to dr today to see if cyst was gone and to my surprise it is yay!! as long as my e2 levels are low, i can start stimming friday!

I say all this to say... i really hope i will get my bfp on this go around, because i dont think i can go through the headache of waiting again...


----------



## jchic

Mother, best of luck to you on your IVF journey! We all have gotten our BFP's through IVF, so be hopeful and know that it is a process BUT well worth it because of the results, that I can tell you! :)


----------



## roxane1986

I agree with jchic!! Good luck to you!! This is a very good thread.. we've managed to ALL have our bfps which is really good success rate!! :)


----------



## MotherIVFer

Thanks jchic and roxane, having support from people i dont even know really means a lot.


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck mother! 

The cyst is a little bubble in the brain they do not cause any problems and eventually go away but they can indicate a higher risk for trisomy 18. Not worried about the cyst cause they find them often enough and as far as I know it was just 1. It's the short nasal bone that worries me it increases our chances for Down syndrome. My Nuchal and blood work for that was great I had a risk of 1:15000 and something but now the chances are higher though she said I'm still considered low risk. The cut off for low risk vs high is 1:300. I'm hopefully getting my new adjusted risk level today they have a copy of the report fore I just have to finish work. I wish I knew my sons nasal measurement cause I'm pretty sure his nose is flatter and smaller then typical to. He had a cute little nose when a baby. So it's very likely nothing but of course it could be something. Ugh.


----------



## jchic

Kelly - yes, dont worry. I am certain everything is just fine, but I know you are anxious to get the results. Have you picked them up yet?


----------



## roxane1986

ughhh, why do they always worry us with those possibilities??!!? 

So I have my own dilemma as well now, so the good news is very very low risk of DS or trisomy like 1:100000 but there is a little chance of spina bifida!!! Dr said don't worry Ive seen this result come up very often and none of these baby had it! So we are going for a scan to know for sure in a few weeks!!! OMG!! It never ends!!!! :( I don't know what to think.. I just google like crazy now! I wont know for like 3-4 weeks!!!


----------



## Kelly9

It sucks Rox! I updated in my journal go there to much to type


----------



## Springy

Rox try not to worry about the unknown. What risk factor number did they give you? What was the reason they gave you for suspecting it?

Mother - welcome and good luck with your cycle.


----------



## mrsmax

Rox and Kelly :hugs: I didnt have any tests done as was too scared about getting the results - but now birth is getting closer I do worry about it more and more. Seems we can never win.


----------



## roxane1986

Its with yhe blood work and apparently, 1 out of 12 results will be positive for spina bifida but 90% of those will go to the ultrasound and everything will be fine so im just hoping im in the 90%! Theres no risk factor number yet cause its too wide with only the blood test! I wasnt suppose to do any test and changed my mind at the last minute but i really wish i didnt! Right now its still very sljm possibilities but its there and i cant help but worry, i wish i just didnt know! 
My husband is really athletic and i know he wants our kid to be so thats the first thing i tought and told dh and he has such a positive attitude its awesome, he said thats why theres paraolympics!! I was so surprised to hear that! I will love my child regardless but i really hope he can live a normal life and be happy!


----------



## mrsmax

Rox - I am sure it will be fine and it sounds as though you and your DH have a great attditude. Me and Dh though the same thing - we will love this child whatever and although we pray for 100% helathy bean we will smother bubba in love and opportunity come what may :hug:


----------



## mrsmax

ps changed the title - finally!! Couldnt remember what we agreed on, but hope it is ok for now. Happy to chaneg again (but cant promise how quickly I will do it!!)


----------



## ewwg12345

MrsMax I love the title! :)

Can't believe you only have 75 days to go!


----------



## roxane1986

Love the title!!! :)


----------



## jchic

Love the title Mrs. Max :)


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks guys - sorry it took me so long. I cant believe I am geting so close - my ticker is a day out, so only 74 days :wacko: It seems to be dragging in some ways and at other times it is liek "boom" you are in the thrid tri!!

Just been on the labour and birthing boards though for the first time - yikes!! Def not ready for them yet :dohh:


----------



## Buster1

Love the title Mrsmax. Can't believe we are in 3rd tri. These babies will be here before we know it.


----------



## roxane1986

Wow, just realised you both have the same due date Buster and mrsmax!! :) Can't wait to see the first bubbas of this thread!! :) 

I called my dr but the dr wasnt there so I spoke to the nurse and I wanted to ask her what was the numbers that came back for the blood results and she said they don't have a number at all it just came back positive... ughhh!!! Wish I knew cause then MAYBE it would help if the results are close to the normal range! I was reading online though and I guess it happens ALOT that people have to go for an ultrasound 2 and it turns out to be ok! Please I need some prayers!! So scared even though it wouldnt change anything if it turns out to be positive for real!


----------



## Springy

Love the new title MrsMax :) You and Buster sure are in the "Home Stretch"!! Can't wait to "meet" your little pumpkins!!!!

Rox hang in there, I still believe that things will work out and that you may be worrying for nothing.

For those of you using the Sonoline B 3MHz Doppler - now that we are further along are you finding more interference and background noise when using the doppler? I'm finding it really irritating!!! And since I am hardly feeling any movement, if any, I am still using my regularly ....

Well 26 hours till DH and I find out if we're team :blue: or team :pink: Then we are spending the afternoon together, going to order gender reveal cupcakes and also we are going to do a little gender specific browsing at Pottery Barn Kids :happydance:

Also praying that tomorrow at the u/s they don't find anything wrong or give us any bad news!!!!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Rox I'm sure it will be fine, but I know how nervewracking getting those odds can be...will keep you in my prayers!

Buster and MrsMax so cool you are in 3rd tri...that seemed so hard to imagine when this board started, yet look at you both now! :) Can't wait till we all have our babies.

Springy I hope your scan goes great and you find out the gender with no troubles...I know it will go great! love the sound of your post-ultrasound plan with DH. We went to Pottery Barn Kids after our nuchal, it was the first time we really let ourselves look at furniture and everything. So fun to start imagining what this our little people will be like when we meet them! :)


----------



## ewwg12345

Oh, and it is a big "fruit change" day! Happy mango Springy and happy onion Rox! :)

Didn't there used to be three people changing over on the same day? Sorry if I missed someone...!


----------



## jchic

Happy 19 weeks bunny and Happy 17 weeks Rox!

Rox - I am SURE everything is fine. Please stay positive, ok?

Buster and Mrs. Max - WOW, 3rd tri! Cant believe your little ones will be here before you know it. The next few weeks will zoom by!!!


----------



## roxane1986

Springy, I get alot more interference or noise as well....
Can't wait to hear the gender of your baby !! :) Good luck at your u/s!! xo


----------



## Springy

Lots of us are new fruit now!! Emma you're a lemon! I'll think of you when I make some salad dressing tonight with lemon juice :)

Happy 17 weeks Rox :) I'm glad you're getting interference too - I figured it was partly because the baby is that much bigger and moving around so there is a lot more background noise that could be picked up.


----------



## roxane1986

Thx!! 

Happy 19 weeks springy!! I looooovveeee Mangos!! :)


----------



## Kelly9

I'm at the hospital now waiting for a more detailed scan. Should be going in anytime now. Praying for better results! 

Rox I hope your level two scan goes well also!


----------



## roxane1986

Good luck kelly!! Keep us posted!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all,

Had my NT scan today. Went well, with low risk of Downs and Trisomy 18 (one in ~ 5000 chance). Wasn't too worried about the results since we had done chromosomal testing of our embryos. Baby looked good, saw two arms, two legs, and he had his little hand by his face. Heartrate 161 bpm. A new small SCH, not too worried about it, but did have some spotting after the scan, even though it was abdominal - maybe it was because of all that pressure? 

One thing I am slightly concerned about - my cervical length is 3.5 cm. Last time (10 days ago) it was over 5 cm. One caveat - I think they may have measured my cervical length last time via transvaginal scan, but I'm not sure - since they did both. This time it was measured via abdominal only. I think 3.5 cm is OK, but it's a little borderline (like it can't get much shorter without increasing my risk of preterm labor). I'm debating calling my OB about this, but will probably wait to discuss it until my next appointment on November 5th. :shrug:


----------



## Springy

Daisy - didn't read in your journal, or I skimmed it and missed it, that one time was transvaginal and one was abdominal, that definitely makes a difference as the transvaginal would be much more accurate as it is much closer to the area than the abdominal one is. I still think 3.5 is totally fine - STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE ;)

Tiff any update?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Springy blush:)!


----------



## roxane1986

Kelly, took a peak at her journal and tulip is perfect!! So happy for you hun!! :) Such a relief!!


----------



## Kelly9

Daisy my cervix was 3.58 cm which is totally healthy, they put you on bed rest I believe if it hits 2.5 or less so you're good. I think the usual length is right around 4 and a bit under so don't worry.

Yes sorry ladies, I always update in my journal first. Tulip is perfect and I've been well and truly reassured that she is healthy. I got to experience and amazing scan and see just what our crazy technology can do :) I meet with the genetic counsellors tomorrow morning to go over all the info again and get it done up in a pretty little report. I am very happy with today's scan. Also going to do some shopping tomorrow... looking at a coach bag which is bad of me but they're so pretty and I have a 25% off coupon so we'll see.. also need to pick up a christmas gift for DH and want to pick up a specific porcelain mug for my fancy mug collection... which will be at a count of 2 if I get this one that I want :rofl:


----------



## Springy

Tiff saw your journal - so happy for you!!


----------



## roxane1986

So happy for you Kelly!!! 

Now Im just hoping I get as good news as you.. I'm calling in a few minutes to schedule my ultrasound, they called yesterday but at home and when I got home ofcourse they were closed. I am so worried.. I know we shouldnt be googling but I do, Im sooo bad at it!! And sometimes its really good things, that most people who got a positive AFP test they went to the ultrasound and all was perfect.. but then theres the other side where it could also mean something else like soemthing is wrong with the placenta or cancer issues.. ughhh!!! Damn it!! If I get my ultrasound later then next friday, I dont even know if I want to go to my 3d scan, I dont know if I should go to my 3d scan before this is all over and settled!! But I have my mom and MIL coming with me and they already took a day off for it and they are super excited!! ughh what do you ladies think I should do?!


----------



## Springy

Rox try not to panic and think the worst - there are a lot of people who end up with no issues after a false read out so I'm keeping everything crossed that you are in that grouping and also hoping that you can get in to get an u/s really quickly!

I am a bit confused as to why you would cancel the 3D?


----------



## roxane1986

I might have wanted to cancel the 3d if the diagnosis ultrasound was after my 3d because Id be scared to see something and not really know and be even more stressed ya know! But.. just got my ultrasound scheduled and it is next thursday so Ill have that ultrasound and the next day Ill have my 3d!! So I just hope the tech will tell me whats going on and not be like the one I had at my NT scan.


----------



## Springy

OHhh ok I was thinking you would cancel it no matter what! I probably would have rescheduled the 3D too till after the other one.

Glad you were able to get in for next week.


----------



## jchic

I agree, perhaps cancel it until the other one. PLEASE dont stress Rox, ok?


----------



## Buster1

Try not to stress Rox. I know it's easier said than done. But I'm sure everything will be just fine with your baby.


----------



## Kelly9

Great news getting the scan before your 3D! Not long to go now. All will be well!


----------



## jchic

Hi girls! So because of this huge storm is headed my way I had to change my NT scan to monday Nov 5th. I will be 12w and 6 days. Upset I wont see the babies for another 9 days. I am having a really hard time! It will be 2 weeks and 2 days since I saw them last by then! :(
So the puking has slowed down to just once a day and the nausea seems better some days so praying it clears soon!!! Also I have been feeling some weird muscle cramps for like a few seconds sometimes in my uterus area. Anyone have this?


----------



## Buster1

Sorry you had to change your scan. This storm is really messing things up on the east coast. To all my ladies on here in the NY NJ area stay safe this storm looks like it's really going to be nasty. I myself was at the gas station at 6:30am and there was already a line. And to top it all off this is the weekend that dh decieded to get some R&R down in Florida. He may have to cut his trip short so that he doesn't get stuck down there. Plus I will be so pissed if I'm stuck to ride out the storm by myself. I am fortunate enough to have a generator, but who wants to be dealing with that when they are 29 weeks pregnant with twins. Not looking forward to the next few days. I hope the rest of you ladies have a good weekend.


----------



## ewwg12345

Jchic sorry you had to move your scan, but it is probably better....if things are going to be like they say, it will be better to be home and safe! Like Buster said, I hope all you ladies in the NY/NJ/CT area stay dry and safe these next few days!

Glad the nausea is getting better, hopefully this will be the end of it for you. I get weird muscle cramps from time to time, I don't know if it is round ligament pain or something else, I assume it is normal and to do with the uterus stretching.


----------



## Kelly9

I get weird cramps on and off to. 

Buster I'd feel the same even with a singleton. 

Jchic sorry you had to cancel the scan, just think that by waiting a bit longer you get to see the babies even bigger and more developed! It'll be worth the wait.


----------



## marie44

Just wanted to check in ladies, i've been trying to keep up with all the updates. The cramps in the uterus is usually just stretching to make room for the growing baby but sometimes is from dehydration too.
I have been so busy & stressed lately. My c-section is scheduled for nov 21 but i will be considered term for twins on nov 6 (36 weeks) so once i reach that point, i will feel so much relief. The babies are 5lb & 4 lb 10oz right now which is right on track. I feel ok but certainly not great. I have a shortness of breath almost all the time since they are pressing against my lungs and i can't be on my feet long because my hip joints get weak every so often. I only have 1 week left of work, then i can just relax & wait for my girls.

Glad everyone seems to be doing well. I'm hoping Sandy is just a lot of rain.


----------



## Buster1

Good to hear from you Marie and glad the girls are doing well. Wow Nov 21 is right around the corner you must be so excited. I can't believe your still working you must be super woman. I am so uncomfortable some days I don't know how I'm going to make til the end of December. Oh and they are thinking of moving up my section due to my previous surgery, but my doctor has to consult with the specialist first.

Well the good news is that dh took an early flight home and got here at around 4pm so I don't have to try and prep for the storm all by myself. Bad news is that it sounds like the storm could be really bad. I really hope the weather people are wrong about this one. Take care everyone and be safe.


----------



## Kelly9

Marie great news! I hope you can find some relief till c section day.


----------



## jchic

Thanks ladies :)

Marie- so good to hear youre ok!

Buster- glad DH is able to be home with you. 

We are as prepped as we can be over here. Waiting to hear if my office will be closed monday, we shall see. 

Nausea is SO much better. Feel like symptoms are better these past 2 days. Is this normal going into week 12?


----------



## macca197831

Hi ladies, I just got my BFP with my first round of ICSI! It's still sinking in and I can't quite believe it! 

The clinic have now scheduled my first ultrasound for 4 weeks time which will make me around 8 weeks pregnant. From reading some of the posts on here a lot of ladies have their first one at 6-7 weeks. 

I'm desperate to hear a heartbeat so that I can relax a little, is there any benefit in trying to bring it forward? 

Thanks and congrats to everyone who got their BFP! X


----------



## Springy

Marie sorry to hear that you're suffering from the shortness of breath :( Those girls will be here before you know it as end of November feels like it is around the corner!!

Buster SO glad DH got home in time!

DaisyQ and Jess - hope you don't have to work and you can just relax at home and be safe over the next few days! We are already experiencing rain and wind in advance of Sandy ... suppose to rain here right through till Friday :(

Macca - congratulations! My scan was at 6w6d - they clinic doesn't like to do it before 6w as they can't guarantee a heartbeat so they wait till after and closer to 7w and then I had another at 9w.


----------



## jchic

Macca- congrats and welcome! I think each place is different with timing of scans. Things are small and hard to measure at that stage so I think 8 weeks is just fine :)

Thanks bunny :)


----------



## ewwg12345

Jchic glad you are getting some relief from the nausea. The subways and commuter rail are all closed from 7PM tonight and NY schools are out, I am guessing your office will be closed. My office is in an evacuation zone, so I am assuming we will not have to go in!

Marie can't believe how soon your babies will be here!

Buster glad your DH got home. My DH is supposed to fly to San Diego for work on Tuesday, but I am pretty sure his flight will not be departing in this storm!


----------



## Buster1

Welcome Macca and congrats on your BFP.

Jchic glad you're starting to feel better hopefully this will be the end of the ms for you.

Sounds like the ladies in the effected storm areas are as prepared as can be. Stay safe as this looks like one nasty storm.

To the ladies who didn't have to deal with this storm mess I hope you had a nice weekend and that you and your babies are doing well.

Don't know if I'll have internet in the days to follow so I'll be checking on you lovely ladies by phone when I can. Take care!!!


----------



## Kelly9

My weekend was good, just tiring, had a birthday party to go to. Work tomorrow so my son goes to day care tomorrow which will be a nice break for both of us! 

My ms hasn't come back since 17 weeks so I think it's finally gone! Whoot!

Hope those in the storm area are weathering it out well.


----------



## roxane1986

Hi Ladies,

Hope everybody doing ok is the storm! thinking of you all! Here it starts tonight but nothing compared to what others have! Hopefully everybody will be safe and it'll go away soon! 

I had a great weekend, spent the weekend with my cousine and her 2 girls, 4 yrs old, 18 months and her lil boy 5 weeks old.. I was in heaven! Had the baby in my arms pretty much the whole time, he's such a good baby, he slept on me for 3 hrs streight yesterday!! :) Felt my baby kick during that time it was cute hehe! I think I might already have a jealous baby lol! So hopefully the week goes by fast so I can have my scan on thursday and my 3d on friday! Can't wait to get everything settled and see my lil baby! Had a very weird dream over the weekend too.. In my dream I was going to my 3d scan but a 3d scan was not over the belly, they actually took out the baby from inside of me for a few minutes, got to look at my baby and then we put him back lol.. funny thing is I NEVER saw the sex!! I remember in my dream saying, he looks like a boy and somebody told me that can change its still early lol!! So who knows lol.. This is the first time I dream of seeing my baby since im pregnant.. it was really sweet! I even kissed my baby on the cheeks and said Ill see ya in a few weeks lol Oh dreams!!! lol 

jchic, glad your ms might be going away thats a good start!! 

Marie, can't wait to see pictures of those lil [email protected]!! :) Good luck with the c-section, it'll come very fast! Hang in there!


----------



## roxane1986

Oh I wanted to ask, since this morning around 5:30 while moving in my bed, I had a stretching pain more on the left side right in the center of my pubic bone and belly button, but it didnt go away! Is that normal?!


----------



## mrsmax

Just dropping in very qiick to say I hope you ladies on the eastern seaboard are staying safe. Will post properly later :hugs:


----------



## Springy

Emma, Jess & Daisy really really hoping that you ladies stay safe today :hugs: 

Like Rox we are going to get it here but not nearly as bad as you're getting it - there is a very high wind warning for Toronto tonight with lots of rain predicted but nothing like the winds and rain where Sandy will hit! I'll be thinking about all you ladies today and through the night!!!

As for me - gender reveal went well with the family! Everyone is happy that the baby is healthy and are looking forward to another :blue: to add to the family and DH is BEYOND happy and on :cloudnine:

Just upset that I don't technically have any other scans planned :( I don't think I can last another 18 to 20 weeks without seeing my little man!!!


----------



## roxane1986

ohhh such good news Springy!!!! :) A cute lil boy will be coming fast enough! :)


----------



## Springy

Thanks Rox :) I'm actually up your way this week! I'm flying into Ottawa for a meeting with Health Canada on Thursday!


----------



## Kelly9

Springy why don't you do a private scan at 28-30 weeks anyway? You were going to do I e if baby didn't cooperate so why not indulge. 

Rox glad I'm not the only one having weird dreams. Are you still staying team yellow? 

Hope you ladies on the east coast are managing ok! In western Canada we've got snow and cold temperatures.


----------



## Buster1

Yay Springy Congrats on finding out you are team blue.

Kelly so you're on the cold side of this storm. That can't be fun. Take care of yourself.

AFM Just hanging in the house. The Governor has ordered the highways to be closed to everyone except emergency cars and trucks at 1pm so a half an hour from now. Winds are starting to pick up now, but it looks like we will be getting the worst of it tonight.


----------



## roxane1986

awww cool Springy, we could of met up for lunch or something, but I have my ultrasound at 1pm.. Would of been nice!! :) 

Yeh we are staying team yellow! If it wasnt for DH, I would have changed my mind but he really doesnt want to know so we'll keep it that way!! 

wow buster, thinking of you ladies! xo stay safe!


----------



## Springy

Buster I forgot you're on the Eastern seaboard too!! Did DH make it home???

Rox maybe next time if I have to make a trip up again we could meet up!


----------



## roxane1986

yeh for sure!! :)


----------



## Buster1

Yes, dh came home on Saturday. I'm so glad for that because we needed that time to prep for the storm. He also has today and tomorrow off from work as well so at least I don't have to sit up here by myself during this whole thing. Now if we can just keep from getting on each others nerves we will be ok. LOL


----------



## Kelly9

Hold on to your hats and roofs! 

Rox how i wish you weren't team yellow... maybe DH will cave at the scan.... lol.


----------



## babydrms

Thinking of all you east coast ladies - stay safe!


----------



## roxane1986

Kelly, I doubt it, since I have a scan Thursday and then my 3D Friday, he decided not to come on Friday cause he thinks he'll see the sex at the 3D thats how bad he doesnt wanna know!! :S Im still trying to convince him by telling him they are professionals and if we tell them we don't want to see it they wont go over the sex part! 

Hey kelly, when you went to your 3d, since you were just as early as me or even earlier, was it still nice pictures? Were you able to see the baby properly.. cause they always recommend to go after week 22 and Ill be 18 weeks.. I was just impatient but if I would of known I had a scan the day before I would have waited lol


----------



## Kelly9

I saw her at 16 weeks and 18 weeks in 3D and there was no way I could make out the sex! It's much harder to see in 3D when you're early on. So I'd tell hubby to go and you can always tell the tech to avoid the area to. I got some nice pics of hands and such but my girl was moving so much that the face pics weren't as clear though you can make it out. I'd consider waiting for your 3D till a bit later since you don't want to know the gender but thats just me cause you will for sure get better pics at 22 weeks and up but it is still very awesome and neat to see them earlier to!


----------



## mrsmax

Springy - yay for team blue. I wish I wasnt team yellow!!


----------



## roxane1986

mrsmax, happy 30 weeks!! wow!!!! :) And Kelly, happy 19 weeks, almost halfway!! :)

When I scheduled my 3D it was right after I had my Nt scan at 12w5d and that the u/s was boring and we didnt really get to enjoy the u/s so I was desperate and wanted to see my baby as soon as possible.. and the 3D place wouldnt take me before 18 weeks, so I booked the earliest I could.. I already invited my MIL and my mama so they'd be soo disapointed if Id cancel! But if I would of known I had one Thursday I wouldnt have scheduled it! oh well.. maybe we'll just go for another one around 25-30 weeks! :)


----------



## mrsmax

Hey Rox - the more scans the better :) I havent seen minimax for 10 weeks now!! I have another scan about 36 weeks to check on my fibroids - but not quite the same! However, once you feel them kicking and moving I think seeing them on the scan becomes less important. Cant wait to see your 3D pics though - they are always amazing.


----------



## roxane1986

yeh I can't wait to be sure its baby moving.. I feel some movements but its not strong enough to be 100% sure its the baby yet!


----------



## Springy

Buster and Emma I hope both you ladies are ok! I know Jess and Daisy are both safe. Thinking about you and hoping all is well :hugs:


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks Springy! We are fine, we live in a high part of Brooklyn so thankfully were not affected by the floods. Our power has also thankfully stayed on, but our internet comes and goes and our phones have no service. My office is in a flood zone and all the networks (phone, electricity, internet) are down so we may be at home a few days. Thanks for thinking of us! I hope everyone else is doing fine as well. x


----------



## Springy

Glad to hear you are doing well Emma! Enjoy your day at home relaxing :thumbup:


----------



## roxane1986

yeh glad to hear your doing fine emma!! :)


----------



## Springy

MrsMax I can't believe you have only 10 weeks left!! Where does time go?!?! Can't wait to see which team you are on! I'm going with :pink: as my guess for you!!


----------



## Buster1

Hi ladies
We made it through the storm ok. Only lost part of the gutter off my house and dh was able to fix that today. We lost power yesterday afternoon and then got it back only to lose it again late last night and its been down ever since. We have a generator so it's not too bad. I feel very fortunate that this is all that I've had to deal with in this storm considering the catastrophic damage that they had in NY and NJ. My aunt lives in Atlantic City and had to evacuate. We don't know what kind of damage she is going to come home to. And to top it off she has been trying to sell her house so that she can move to a retirement condo.

I'm glad to hear the rest of the ladies in the storms path are ok. I look forward to hearing about everyones upcoming scans.


----------



## roxane1986

Glad u made it through the storm buster! Hope ur aunt wont have too much damage but atleast shes ok!


----------



## babydrms

Buster - so glad you and DH fared well, I hope it is not too bad for your Aunt! 

Mrs. Max - Whoa, 30 weeks!!! Woohoo, not too much longer now!

Rox - Have fun at the scans!

Emma - so glad you are live on higher ground, and are doing well. Enjoy your "snow days" off of work! Hope those phones get working soon - your family must be worried, then again I guess there is email...!


----------



## Kelly9

Glad you ladies are all well, buster I hope your aunt does ok and had limited damage. 

Mrsmax I want to say girl for you to but tell me some of your earlier symptoms and what you think baby is then I'll make an official guess.


----------



## roxane1986

Wow, I feel like my belly is growing by the minute this week! At the end of the day even my maternity pants feel like they are putting pressure on my tummy.. 

I was wondering, I heard that before an u/s if you want to see baby move you take a glass of orange juice before... so I was gonna do that before my 3D scan but then Kelly, you said you couldnt get nice pictures cause she was moving too much.. Is it better to have nice pictures or to see the baby move alot? We'll be buying the video as well..


----------



## Kelly9

You can always try to take still shots from the movie? 3/4D freaks me out so my tech tried a bunch of times with the 3/4D but when it wasn't working out she went back to 2D because I asked her to.


----------



## roxane1986

so what are you saying, I should try to make baby move or not? lol Im confused!


----------



## Kelly9

Well maybe baby will move or won't but if s/he does then you can try to get still shots from the movie and if s/he doesn't then you'll get better shots? Sometimes it's all in the angle to. I don't really have advice for you one way or the other. I did eat chips and pop before my apt which could have contributed to tulips moving but she moves around a lot when being scanned anyway.


----------



## roxane1986

OMG I am getting so nervous!! My level II ultrasound is in 1 hr.. I have a headache going on, probably cause of stress!! Arghh!! Ladies, I need some prayers!! xo


----------



## wantbabysoon

Can I join you lovely ladies?

I know some of you from other threads... It's so exciting that this thread has all BFPs... All the preggo talk is so exciting!!

Little about me, I am 31 and DH is 36. I was diagnosed with PCOS and annovulation .. We tried 2 IUIs before moving to IVF in Aug 2012 and I got my BFP. My pregnancy so far has been very stressful... First we had twins, we ended up losing one at 9 weeks .. I had a horrible bleeding episode at 11w and it was likely the twin passing.. I decided to skip my NT because of inconclusive results with vanishing twin.. I now have a blood clot which is causing spotting on and off... I just hope and pray I get a more relaxing and calm pregnancy from here on out!!


----------



## Kelly9

Welcome! You're probably having a girl with all the stress/ worry but wasn't it you I guessed boy for in another thread lol? 

I just saw a 60/60 episode about the hurricane, you poor ladies!!!! Reminded me of hurricane Juan years ago when I lived in NS.

Rox let us know how it goes!


----------



## roxane1986

Welcome!! Hope itll get better for you! I have benn going through alot of stress as well!! Started my hcg were very low but doubling, then the gestational sac was small, then I had a positive blood test for spina bifida which I just had my u/s today.. And.... Baby is doing awesome!!! All look very healthy!!:) such a relief! It lasted one hr they measured EVERYTHING it was very interesting and the tech wad realky nice.. Then the dr came in to look himself and said baby looked perfect not to worry!!:) sooo happy!! Ill post the pucture monday with my 3d scan pics! I go back in two weeks just so they can re confirm all is well but dr said if there was anything they of seen it cause baby was very good.. Started by showing his spine so they got a good look at it then turned to get everything they needed!!:) 

By the way, kelly, i think dh is changing his mind about knowing! Final decision will be tomorrow! We made a deal if it rains, we'll find out if not we wont haha! Its suppose to rain but we never know now a days!


----------



## Kelly9

I HOPE IT RAINS!!!!!!!! What did I guess for you? Girl?


----------



## wantbabysoon

Kelly9 said:


> Welcome! You're probably having a girl with all the stress/ worry but wasn't it you I guessed boy for in another thread lol?
> 
> I just saw a 60/60 episode about the hurricane, you poor ladies!!!! Reminded me of hurricane Juan years ago when I lived in NS.
> 
> Rox let us know how it goes!

Yes Kelly, you guessed boy for me based on the symptoms!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

roxane1986 said:


> Welcome!! Hope itll get better for you! I have benn going through alot of stress as well!! Started my hcg were very low but doubling, then the gestational sac was small, then I had a positive blood test for spina bifida which I just had my u/s today.. And.... Baby is doing awesome!!! All look very healthy!!:) such a relief! It lasted one hr they measured EVERYTHING it was very interesting and the tech wad realky nice.. Then the dr came in to look himself and said baby looked perfect not to worry!!:) sooo happy!! Ill post the pucture monday with my 3d scan pics! I go back in two weeks just so they can re confirm all is well but dr said if there was anything they of seen it cause baby was very good.. Started by showing his spine so they got a good look at it then turned to get everything they needed!!:)
> 
> By the way, kelly, i think dh is changing his mind about knowing! Final decision will be tomorrow! We made a deal if it rains, we'll find out if not we wont haha! Its suppose to rain but we never know now a days!

So glad your bean is doing great!


----------



## roxane1986

Im not sure, I dont think you had really taken you guess you had put me in the question mark section lol


----------



## Kelly9

Bah ok wantababy I stand by my boy guess guess. 
Baby I'm going pink or you and 
Rox I'm going to have to go girl for you
Mrsmax boy for you. 
Emma tell me about your symptoms etc? I'm leaning toward boy for you but need to know your symptoms and what you feel baby is. 

Is that everyone?


----------



## Buster1

Welcome Wantababy congrats on the BFP and I hope things get less stressful as you move forward in your pregnancy.

Rox glad everything went well and that your baby is doing great.

Kelly you seem to be right on with your guesses so I look forward to see how you do with everyone here.

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well. Not much new going on here. Dh has to go away on a work trip this weekend so it's just me and the dogs and of course the boys in my belly. LOL


----------



## roxane1986

Omg i think by the end of the day today, I wont be team yellow anymore!!! its raining and dh is coming to the scan so if we stick to our deal, we'll find out!!:) im sooo excited!! I dont know why i didnt want to know before!! Its going to be surprise either way brcause i have no idea if its pink or blue!! No idea!!!


----------



## Buster1

Enjoy your scan Rox. Can't wait to hear if your team pink or blue.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Rox, that is so exciting!!


----------



## mrsmax

Rox - cant wait to hear what you're having. I am rubbish at guessing, but I say :pink: for you (50/50) chance. 

Just had my 31 week midwife appointment = anaemia for me, but minimax is doing great. However, s/he is 3/5 engaged!!!!! Freaked when I saw that in my note when I got home - but midwife didnt seem that worried and I guess it is better than being breech - just hope it doesnt mean they are going to make an early appearance!

Friday here :happydance: (although working Sunday so not quite the same!). Hope everyone is doing good :hug:


----------



## Ratmagirl

:hi: ladies

Have not been on here in an age! Hope everyone is doing well?

Springy - you're 20 weeks!!!! and MrsMax, 31 weeks!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Hope all of my ivf buddies are doing good? So sorry Ive not been in here to catch up, Im so busy trying to get work sorted for handing over, and our house sorted for the new arrival.

Hi all the rest of you on this thread :hi:

Glad you ladies across the pond were okay in the storm.

Im doing well, baby ratma is doing great, no problems at all and lots of kicking. I finish work at Christmas -cannot wait! We dont know the flavour so it'll be exciting to find out. xxx


----------



## mrsmax

Ratma - have missed you!!!! So pleased you doing ok. Am def counting down to mat leave! Isnt the kicking fun? Have you got the nursery ready yet? We are staying team yellow too :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Rox ill be checking back on you! Yay for rain! 

Mrsmax I'm sure baby will stay put but that's good baby is doing its thing. 

I'm at work was hoping rox had posted but I forget when the scan was scheduled for.


----------



## ewwg12345

Rox can't wait for your update!

Welcome Wantbaby! :)

Kelly I had MS nausea up until 9 or 10 weeks but never actually barfed, and since then it is mostly gone apart from sensitivity to smells. I am mostly just starving all the time and very tired at night. My skin has been horrible, it is still bad but getting a bit better. I still don't have much of a belly, but I have a dark line from my belly button to my pubic bone, gross. I am thinking boy based on symptoms, but have dreamed of baby twice and both times it was a girl in the dream so who knows! We hope to find out on Tuesday at our next scan.

Sorry I've not been on much, I'm working from home with a spotty connection (our office flooded, they say it will be a month before we get back in there) so haven't been checking B&B much. Hope everyone is doing well!

x Emma


----------



## Kelly9

Emma my guess for you is definitely a BOY! You sound just like I did with my
Son. I can't wait to see How many of you I guess right for lol!


----------



## roxane1986

Are you ready ladies???!!! Its a boy!!!!!!:):):) we are soooo happy!!! Itll be a lil hockey player!!:)


----------



## Springy

HUGE congratulations Rox on joining team :blue: We can start the Ottawa / Toronto rivalry early :haha:

Emma my guess is still :blue: for you and I'm :pink: for MrsMax and Babydrms!

Welcome Wantababy :hi:

Ratma - SO good to see you around! And glad to hear all is well with you and the bean :hugs:


----------



## babydrms

We are team yellow until March - so it will be a long wait to find out!

Very exciting Rox, congrats!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay rox!!!!!!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

roxane1986 said:


> Are you ready ladies???!!! Its a boy!!!!!!:):):) we are soooo happy!!! Itll be a lil hockey player!!:)

YAY!!! That is so exciting!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Congrats Rox! That is so exciting! :)


----------



## Buster1

Great news Rox, Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mrsmax

Congrats rox :D


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats Rox! Welcome to team blue!

Sorry I haven't been on here much, with the storm and whatnot it's been a little crazy around here. I was home all week from work with no way to get into the city. Will be going in on Monday, but not looking forward to the commute.

Babywise, not too much new. Hoping to feel a flutter soon. Next prenatal appointment is tomorrow.


----------



## jchic

Rox! Wowwwww congrats mama! Team BLUE! 

Sorry for not being on, with the storm it has been batshit crazy here in NJ! 
Have my NT scan on Monday so will update then

Love to you all!!!!!

Emma- I am going against the Kelly grain here and
saying team PINK. My skin looks like a pubescent boy too ugh


----------



## Kelly9

Kelly grain? lol! I was wrong for rox. I'm just getting most right lately.


----------



## jchic

Ha! You do have an awesome track record Kelly :) xo


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh everybody, i mean EVERYBODY said girl for me so it was a tricky one I think hehe!!


----------



## Kelly9

I did say boy at one point but couldn't pin down a "gut" feeling for you so you were tricky. 

The last two sets of twins I guessed for I got right to! And they're hard lol.


----------



## Springy

Good luck with the NT scan tomorrow Jess!!!! XOXO


----------



## mrsmax

Glad to hear you guys managed in the storm :hugs: 

Good luck with you scan Jchic - I am sure all will be well. 

Not much to report here - ms back with a vengance was up all night being sick. Now just gone and bought soem meal replacement drinks - might be able to keep those down. Probably not ideal but cant bear puckin up any longer :wacko:


----------



## ewwg12345

JChic hope your scan goes great! 

MrsMax sorry about the return of MS, I didn't know it came back at the end! Love your new ticker to the last day of work! :)

Kelly thanks for your prediction! I can't wait to hopefully find out the sex tomorrow....I'm a little nervous about the scan as its been a month since we saw the baby, but hopefully all will be well.

Hope everyone is doing well! I am still not on here as much, our routine is all thrown off from the storm and working from home everything takes a bit longer...but I am reading and keeping up even if I don't comment as much, and I'm thinking of everyone! :)

x Emma


----------



## Ratmagirl

mrsmax said:


> Ratma - have missed you!!!! So pleased you doing ok. Am def counting down to mat leave! Isnt the kicking fun? Have you got the nursery ready yet? We are staying team yellow too :happydance:

Nursery is coming along - starting to buy all my bits and bobs now, just need to get a carpet put down then I can put everything in!

Glad everyone's doing well, I will try to post more. Is there another thread us April buddies posted on somewhere?

Anyone heard from Katrus? xxx


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies! 

Scan went great! I posted pics in my journal. Babies NT were just fine at 1.27 and 2.02. Baby A is measuring 4 days ahead and Baby B is measuring 1 day ahead. Cervix was 4.5. All looked wonderful! They are side by side, it was so amazing to see! HB's were 141 and 140! 

How is everyone?


----------



## Springy

So glad all is well with the babies Jess :hugs: A great NT measurement and a great cervical length!

Emma - can't wait to hear what team you're on tomorrow! What time is your scan??


----------



## jchic

I say Emma is team BLUE!


----------



## ewwg12345

Jchic love the pix of your babies! :) I think you have two girls! 

My scan is at 2:30, followed by an OB appointment. I hope baby cooperates so we can see the goods! heehee.


----------



## Buster1

Glad your scan went well Jchic. Those babies sound nice and happy in there.

Emma can't wait to hear what tomorrow brings for you.

Mrsmax sorry the ms is back I hope it doesn't stay long,

How are the rest of you lovely ladies? I hope all is well.


----------



## roxane1986

Jess, awesome news!!:) so happy for you that both baboes are doing great!!:) i say 2 boys for you!!

Emma, hope baby cooperates like mine, mine always had his legs wide open lol it was very hard to miss!!;)

Mrsmax, wow did not know ms could come back near the end like that! Hope its just a fluke!!


----------



## jchic

Mrs Max - YIKES! I hope your MS eases up soon. That is NO fun :(


----------



## ewwg12345

Well Kelly (and the rest of you) were right...its a boy! :)


----------



## jchic

Emma - yayyyyyy!!!!!!! So happy for you- team BLUE!


----------



## Springy

Emma yay for another team :blue: member!! We can compare outfits, linens and other things all baby boy related :happydance:

How was DH?! Was he on :cloud9:???


----------



## ewwg12345

He is really excited about it! :)


----------



## Buster1

Yay Emma team blue. Welcome to the club. So excited for you and dh.


----------



## mrsmax

Congrats Emma. Have you picked a name? X


----------



## roxane1986

yay Emma, congrats!!!! This year is all blue! Even people I know and friends, cousines, its ALL boys!!! Poor boys, they wont have alot of girls later hehe!


----------



## mrsmax

Wishing - no news of Katrus. I woudl guess she joined a twin forum. Keep menaing to look her up and check she is doing ok. 

A coupel of you were aksing when you felt your first movements so thought I would let you know for me - I got my first flutter at 17 weeks ish but took me until 22-23 weeks to be convinced that what I was feeling were teh baby. Then after that, the kicks and movements became unmistakable. I know plenty of people get defibitive movement before 22 weeks though


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh I am still not sure its the baby moving.. I had felt what I tought was the baby moving for a whole week at week 14ish... then nothing for a while.. now since a week or so, when I am laying down in bed at night or when I wake up during the night, I feel something that I think is baby.. but not convinced yet!! Can't wait to feel a real kick!!! :)


----------



## roxane1986

hey ladies,
so heres a picture of my Thursday u/s and a pic of my 18 weeks bump.. My belly button is really starting to pop out, almost completly out!! lol

Just to compare, I also added the picture of my 14 week bump.. That's how I see the difference!! :)

I will add some pictures of the 3D scan another day because my MIL has the CD!
 



Attached Files:







18-baby.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 10









18weeks.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 10









14weeks.JPG
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mrsmax

Gorgeous pics Rox!


----------



## ewwg12345

Love the pictures Rox! What a sweet profile shot.

MrsMax we haven't picked a name but hope it will be easier now that we can focus on boy names! We did a post-ultrasound trip to Pottery Barn Kids again to look at stuff, too, exciting to be able to think more concretely about the nursery! :)


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh, we always had more difficulty finding boy names.. we had 3 girl names for a while and the boy name we found it at the beginning of the pregnancy but we were still looking.. so far and I think it will be, it's Cedrick :)


----------



## ewwg12345

I like that name a lot Rox! I am liking Clive, Lee, and Walker...luckily we still have a few months to settle on something!


----------



## jchic

So many boys on this thread, I cant believe it!

Rox - pic is AWESOME :)


----------



## Springy

Awesome picture Rox!

Emma what stuff did you look at at PBK? My bed set is from there :) We went with the Bradley set.

We have a few names we are tossing around - Ethan, Logan, Aiden, Brennan ....


----------



## roxane1986

I love Ethan and Logan.. All the other names are nice too but I really really like those two! See for us, I found it soo hard because we are french so we wanted a name that would be nice in both languages.. not alot of those, especially for boys! 
DH wanted Tyson but its only english so we passed on that one!


----------



## jchic

We cant decide on names at all. If its one boy, its Michael, after DH, but other than that we are stuck. If we have 2 boys I like Brandon and a few others but Mike and I battle on them. Girl names are a total toss up as we like different names! UGH.


----------



## roxane1986

you still have lots of times, no worries jchic!! But yeh, it's hard finding a name that both really like!! 
My names for girls were Pamela, Noemie and Lydia! We had 3 for girls for a LONG time.. but they say the one you struggle with is the one you'll have!! hehe So maybe your having girls!! ;)


----------



## ewwg12345

Springy that set is so cute! We were more looking at basics for the room (cribs, rugs, etc)...They also have the cutest pictures with little trucks, cranes and other vehicles...since we live in the city and you see that stuff all the time I think they would be cute in the nursery! Not sure about bedding...I quilt so I may make some of the stuff (covers, bumpers, etc)...and we have to pick a crib first!

Rox bilingual names are hard...but Cedrick/Cedric works well and is very nice! Love your girl name suggestions too.


----------



## Springy

Emma my PBK registry is done - if you go to www.potterybarnkids.ca you can take a look at it. I registered for the Kendall Crib and the Kendall Extra Wide dresser in the Sun Valley Espresso.


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks! We are looking at that crib too, but maybe in Chestnut? We were also playing with the idea of a mini crib, but the Kendall doesn't seem too big...


----------



## Buster1

It's so much fun to see us at the point where we are talking about names for our babies. So far I like everything that was suggested for boys and girls. But it's always so hard to make a decision.


----------



## Springy

Emma our room is pretty small so we needed a small profile crib and it definitely isn't a big one! I think our room is 10.5 ft x 8 ft


----------



## roxane1986

Happy 21 week springy!!! How exciting!!:)

Kelly, hope your doing ok in the snow storm.. my sister lives in Edmonton and I guess they got 25cm of snow!! YUKKK!!! Don't know where exactly you are in Alberta but I guess you must have some of that snow where ever you are!?!


----------



## mrsmax

Like Buster said, I am soooo excited to see everyone talking about names and nurseries - so exciting!!! I am beginning to think maybe we are having a girl if it is true that the one you find harder to pick a name for is tge gender you are having! Boys were easy - but I think I said before, if we have a girl we will call her Amber cause I had a dream where the baby told me she was a girl and her name was Amber!!! We were going for Arabella!!!


----------



## roxane1986

very cute mrsmax!! :)


----------



## mrsmax

I know - and I have no idea where the name came from. I dont know any Ambers (the only one I can think of is the girl from teen Mom - not a great endorsement for the name!!) :rofl:


----------



## roxane1986

haha!! oh god!! yeh, I agree with you!! lol thats funny!!


----------



## Springy

MrsMax totally calling team :pink:


----------



## mrsmax

Thansk Springy - we sooo used to think it was a boy and still refer to baby as "he" but in the last few weeks am begining to think it is a girl. I dont really have a preference anymore so just excited to find out. Being team yellow is tough!!


----------



## roxane1986

yeh your really good!! I always said Id be team yellow, even since first pregnancy 4 yrs ago and Im usually women of her words but not this time!! :S


----------



## jchic

Mrs. Max - you really are so good about it! I would be chomping at the bits to know!


----------



## mrsmax

Hoping it will help with the final few pushes!!


----------



## roxane1986

Im sure it will!! ;)


----------



## ewwg12345

Haha yeah that will be good motivation! :)


----------



## Kelly9

OMG Emma!!!!!! Yay a boy!!!!! I was right again :) 

Sorry guys my subscription to this thread disappeared it wasn't till rox popped by my journal that I realized it so thanks! Next time don't wait so long lol! 

Mrsmax I think I said pink for you to. 

I'm well we've been hit with 26 cms of snow compliments of Edmonton lol! Gee thanks to your sister rox :) I've been working like crazy. DH and I got our moving date. Dec 15th! A little peed off as it likely means we won't have our stuff from the movers till after Christmas :( we're looking at driving the car back to Nova Scotia sometime around the first week of dec it's over 5000 Kms but we'll get to see family which is nice.


----------



## roxane1986

You would drive from edmonton to nova scotia? Are you well? Do I understand right? that must be like 6 days of driving straight!!! OUCH!! Can't be right!! stop by Ontario haha


----------



## Kelly9

No I'd be driving from Airdrie to NS (15 mins north of calgary). We drove here nearly 5 years ago and survived though it was long. It took us 5 days but this time we'll have both of us driving possibly a third person so we won't stop nearly as much. I will be going through Ontario, we'll be stopping to visit family in Toronto actually :)


----------



## roxane1986

Wow you are brave and good! We always fly to go to edmonton and thats probly half of what you'll be doing!! Wow I just drive 4 hrs to go visit friends twice a year and I find it sooo long! Arnt you gonna have to stop to pee every two hrs or so lol!


----------



## Kelly9

We'll have to eat etc so we'll be stopping anyway. We also will have my 2 year old son with us so stops will be a must. We'll also stop in Toronto to see family and likely once inbetween here and toronto for the night so we can all rest up well. Should be an interesting trip with a two year old.


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh for sure!! Well hope you have a nice trip! Toronto is still 4-5 hrs from me, im closer to ottawa!


----------



## Kelly9

Ottawa is where I'm from.

We're still trying to figure out logistics, flights are super expensive for when we'd need to fly back so we may need to come up with another way ugh.


----------



## DaisyQ

Emma, a boy??!! Congratulations!

Rox, I love the name Noemie. So cute.

Jess, I like Brandon too (did you say Brandon, or was it Brendon?) - it's one of my picks as well, for a middle name, but ultimately not what we are going with (this time). 

Sorry so MIA - been so busy at work and just feeling really fatigued (I thought this was supposed to go away??). Not too much new to report. Went to prenatal yoga today and it was good, if really low key. Just what I needed though for my aching back and for being pretty out of shape in general. Made a new friend too, so that's a plus. It was strange to be with other pregos, just like I'm a "normal" prego too, because all this time, I have not felt like a normal prego... IVF really does a number on us, huh?


----------



## wantbabysoon

Sorry I have been quiet for a while, The bleeding in this pregnancy is starting to take a toll on me... Today i went out for lunch to my fav place and all of a sudden I felt a gush coming out (luckily i was wearing a pad since my brown spotting hasn't stopped in 3 weeks).. I went to the bathroom to check and there was some red blood on it and I passed a small clot but after that no more bleeding... I know this is still from the clot (SCH) but seeing blood freaks me out all the time.... I don't have an appointment for another 4 weeks but I might call on Monday to just inform them and see if they want to see me earlier..


----------



## Kelly9

Wanta good idea! Seeing blood is scary so I totally get that just try to take it easy the SCH should resolve soon enough. 

Daisy you said it! I often tell people that us IVF patients go through a 4 trimester pregnancy, it's a whole other trimester with the waiting and prep of meds before fertilization. Ps, my energy didn't come back till closer to 17 weeks and even now I still get tired fast.


----------



## DaisyQ

want, I'm sorry you had another bleeding episode. My doctors say to call with any red blood (or clots) - anything more than spotting. I'm sure it's the SCH, but it will probably make you feel better to see the LO or hear the heart beat...


----------



## Kelly9

So my FIL is coming up and will be driving our car back by himself cause he's such a great FIL! It just works out to be WAY cheaper for us to pay for his flight up then the gas and hotels on the way down. Still it will be nice to have the car where it needs to be.


----------



## roxane1986

Thats good kelly! Happy banana day!! :)


----------



## roxane1986

So ladies, I was wondering if any of you have the same as me.. Since pretty much the beginning of the pregnancy or maybe since about week 10ish, Ive been having clear vaginal discharge and it smells.. I wash myself everyday, sometimes twice a day.. mostly at night.. and in the morning since I have to get up soo early I just change my underwears, but it still smells.. Theres no itching or pain, and the discharge is just clear.. Ive had a yeast infection before and it doesnt feel like that at all!! Even a yeast infection didnt smell! I feel soo gross! Im gonna start wearing pads so I can change them every hrs or so.. but I was wondering if any of you had this? I go to my OB next week, Ill ask him to take a swab just in case... :blush:
At the end of the day, I can smell it through my pants :S I use to be able to wear pants a few times before washing them, now I have to wash them everyday just like underwears!! Soooo gross!! :blush:


----------



## Kelly9

What kind of smell? Like a foul odour? Indicating infection? If it's a foul small I'd go in to your family doc asap just because it could be a bacterial vaginosis and you don't want to wait to have that treated.


----------



## mrsmax

Ok - so I have had a salty sweet smell ever since getting preggo. Not foul, but definitely there. I think that a slight change is normal, but if it is foul or yellowy you shoudl get checked. Isnt pregnanyc great ;)


----------



## roxane1986

Its not like a foul smell or infection! Its more like if I didnt wash down there in like 2 days but really I wash everyday for sure sometimes twice a day! It doesnt smell right away either, it's like if I might be leaking urine and that may be causing the smell!! I dont know :S
I bought liners and wipes so Ill try that, Im sure it will help! My family dr would never be able to see me before next week anyways! So Ill just see my OB Tuesday!

I go for an u/s at 2:30 today to confirm that the baby really doesnt have spina bifida! I was completly fine as of last u/s since the dr said everything looked really good.. but I just started stressing a lil again!


----------



## roxane1986

thx mrsmax! we wrote at the same time!! hehe
no its definitly not yellowish or anything, its mostly clear, like if I leaked urine or sometimes a lil bit white just like I would have when I was ovulating.. the discharge itself is not alarming.. its the smell!! But Im sure liners and wipes will help! :)


----------



## jchic

Rox - good luck at the scan and hoping the wipes and liners do the trick! 

So, we have a private scan booked for Weds (Day before Thanksgiving) to hopefully find out the genders! YAY! The tech will write it down and put it in a sealed envelope so we dont even know. Then we are bringing to our bakery and they are making this cake with a baby on it and all pink and blue ? marks. Inside the cake will be double filling and according to whats in the envelope, they will fill accordingly! Then we will cut open on Thanksgiving for dessert with our families and ALL be surprised. We cant wait!


----------



## roxane1986

jchic, that is soo exciting!!! What a great way to find out!!! :)


----------



## Springy

Rox I definitely do smell different and my discharge is clear / white and totally normal. Like you I used to be able to wear pants several times before washing and now I am lucky if I get two wears out of them - some days like you I have to put the leggings / pants right into the hamper. Its definitely not a bacterial / foul type smell but definitely stronger and more pungent than when I wasn't pregnant!!! 

I have also off and on had my urine smell really strong too .... which I read on babycentre is totally normal!

Jess - let us know how the scan goes today!!! I know you're waiting to find out during Thanksgiving! That's going to be a REALLY LONG couple of weeks for us!!!! Or is US Thanksgiving next week and I only have to wait ONE week?? YOU BETTER update us ASAP! I may have to pass along my number for you to iMessage me the result!!!


----------



## jchic

Hi Bunny! Our scan is next Weds :) I would DIE if it was today and I had to wait that long. I would tear the envelope open in the car, haha


----------



## wantbabysoon

roxane1986 said:


> Its not like a foul smell or infection! Its more like if I didnt wash down there in like 2 days but really I wash everyday for sure sometimes twice a day! It doesnt smell right away either, it's like if I might be leaking urine and that may be causing the smell!! I dont know :S
> I bought liners and wipes so Ill try that, Im sure it will help! My family dr would never be able to see me before next week anyways! So Ill just see my OB Tuesday!
> 
> I go for an u/s at 2:30 today to confirm that the baby really doesnt have spina bifida! I was completly fine as of last u/s since the dr said everything looked really good.. but I just started stressing a lil again!

Good luck with your scan!


----------



## jchic

Want - how did your scan go?


----------



## roxane1986

Good to know Im not the only one!! Yeh my leggins are the worst, I have to wash them EVERY time I wear them!! Seems like the wipes and liners are helping already!! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah just use the fresh wipes, you can buy ph balanced ones for females in the aisle where the pads are kept I believe. I have a different smell then usual but I don't notice it and can wear my pants just a long as usual, usually it's only noticeable when I pee which could just be the stronger urine smell. 

I have an infected hair follicle on my labia :( Got some antibiotic cream for it so hopefully it goes away and soon. It already feels a little better, I was putting polysporin on it yesterday. 

Jchic I can't wait for your scan! Double blue!!!!

Rox how did your scan go? I think it's still an hour or two away now that I think of it.


----------



## roxane1986

ohhh kelly, hopefully, the infection goes away soon!! 

No I go to my scan in an hour and a half!


----------



## marie44

Hi everyone! I have 1 more week to go. My c-section is scheduled for the 21st & i just found out my babies are huge. One is 6lb 10oz & the other is 6lb 3oz. They think they will be over 7lb by delivery.

I've been wearing pads all time for the last 5 months. I just don't like that wet feeling you get from (i think it's cervical mucous). It's never a lot but it just annoys me.

I hope everyone is doing well. This last stage is so uncomfortable but at least it is almost over & i can meet my girls soon.


----------



## roxane1986

omg marie, soo exciting!!! Very healthy twin girls too!! YAY!!!! Good luck with the c-section if I don't get to tell you before! Can't wait to see pictures!! :)


----------



## Springy

Oh Marie you are SO close now!!!!! I can't wait to "meet" your little ones. Do you guys have your names all picked out (no need to share if you aren't comfortable with that) but I always am intrigued to see if everyone has them all ready before delivery.

Rox can't wait for an update!!!!!!


----------



## babydrms

Wow, good luck Marie - almost there!!! Can't wait to hear their names and see how big these bruisers are!


----------



## Kelly9

Great news marie!!!! One week to go :)


----------



## Buster1

Wow Marie almost there. I can't believe how big your girls are already. I'm sure you are more than ready to meet them. Good luck next week and I can't wait til we get to see pictures.

As for the discharge I've had it for quite some time as well. I've been using liners and that seems to have done the trick.

We've got quite a few scans coming up here. I can't wait to hear how all your babies are doing. I have a scan on Friday. I'm interested in hearing how much the boys weigh because I lost a couple of pounds at my last ob appointment. As long as the boys are a good weight that's all that matters. The only problem is as time goes on I losing my desire to eat. Don't worry I'm still eating it's just really hard for me. I've been trying to supplement with protein shakes and that seems to help. On a happier note I have my baby shower next Satruday. I just hope I can stay out of the rest room long enough to open gifts LOL.


----------



## Kelly9

Keep taking your prenatals to buster that will help. It's hard to eat near the end with one baby in there and you have two.


----------



## jchic

Marie - WOW, your C section is literally right around the corner! The girls are big, that is sooooo great! I cant wait to hear your birth story and all about your little ones! xoxo. What a blessing for Thanksgiving.

Buster - so sorry you are having a hard time eating. UGH! Like Kelly said, keep taking that prenatal and that should help with nutrients for the babies! Cant wait for an update on your scan and remember to post pics of your shower, so so fun! Hoping you get all that you need!


----------



## roxane1986

So ladies, any good stories about the placenta lying on the cervix?? The tech wouldnt say anything and i see my dr only tuesday. Should I worry? Thats probly why my ips was elevated! 2 weeks ago we could see the cervix im sure!! Arghhhh


----------



## Kelly9

Rox you got plenty of time for the placenta to move up try not to worry about it.


----------



## Springy

A "friend" on BnB had her placenta on top of her cervix around where we are and by the time she delivered it had moved up into a more normal position.


----------



## wantbabysoon

jchic said:


> Want - how did your scan go?

jchic - The doctor never called me in for the scan since she said she wasn't worried about the bleeding as it was just a one time thing... I do have my gender scan on Monday ... I am soooo excited about it.... Although as usual few days before the appointment I start getting nervous if the baby will be ok!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

marie44 said:


> Hi everyone! I have 1 more week to go. My c-section is scheduled for the 21st & i just found out my babies are huge. One is 6lb 10oz & the other is 6lb 3oz. They think they will be over 7lb by delivery.
> 
> I've been wearing pads all time for the last 5 months. I just don't like that wet feeling you get from (i think it's cervical mucous). It's never a lot but it just annoys me.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. This last stage is so uncomfortable but at least it is almost over & i can meet my girls soon.

OMG!! You are in the final stretch!!


----------



## roxane1986

Good to know springy!! Thx :)

Want, gender scan monday yay how exciting!!:) im sure the baby is fine!!


----------



## jchic

Want- yay for gender scan! Cant wait to find out what youre having!!!

Rox- like the other ladies said- your placenta has plenty of time to move up!!

Did any of you ever feel or currently feel like your uterus is going to fall out lol? Sometimes when Im walking it feels very heavy. ?


----------



## Kelly9

Mine feels that way all the freakig time! It's annoying and makes me paranoid. 

Wants I'm still team blue for you! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## wantbabysoon

kelly - I know you said boy from the very beginning.. I kinda have boy feelings we well..

jchic - You find out next wednesday right?


----------



## ewwg12345

Marie - how exciting that you get to meet your girls in just a week! Can't wait to see them! :)

Buster - you don't have long to go either! Sorry about your appetite, only a few more weeks to go!

Wanting good luck with your scan! So exciting to find out what you are having! All you team yellow ladies are stronger than me, I don't know how you do it!:)

x Emma


----------



## mrsmax

Good luck with all the scans peeps - so much is happening on here. 

Marie - masses of luck with the bug day - I remember when you got your bfp!

Buster - I am only having 1 and I cant eat either - I am also having protein shakes (Complan meal supplements). Aything more than a fist sized portion gets thrown back up :sick: Still, you are nearly there!! Glad babies are thriving.


----------



## roxane1986

It was soo cute this morning, I decided to put a good song that I havnt heard in a bit in my car on my way to work and then I felt baby move! I'm saying he was dancing cause he liked the song but maybe he wanted to move away from the sound hehe!


----------



## jchic

I cant wait to feel movement!!! When did you start to feel movement first Rox?

Also, I am wondering if I should be concerned? I weighed myself this AM and I am at the same weight that I was when I got my BFP....Since there are twinkies in there, I am paranoid that I am not eating enough or something??? I eat what I can, take my prenatal, etc. Am I just being weird? I just wanted to ask because I always get nervous!


----------



## roxane1986

jchic, Im not sure if at 14 weeks it was the baby moving because for a whole week I felt the baby move but then it stopped until about 18.5 weeks, now I KNOW its the baby!! At 14 weeks it felt like popcorn in my belly but now it feels like muscle spasms or an actual kick.. they are not super strong but when I am not moving I can feel him atleast once or twice a day but not more then that! 

Im sure your babies are fine.. ive heard alot of people who didnt gain weight by that time! One of my friends is 22 weeks and she just just started to notice her jeans don't button up.. thats crazy!! Ive been in maternity clothes since week 6ish but thats cause I was uncomfortable.. And I have gained 14lbs already :s I was 120 before my bfp and this morning I was 134!! Ive never been more then 125 ever in my life, so it is a big change.. but I don't think Ive gained anywhere else then belly and breast, ok maybe a little went to my butt but whatever Im very active so Ill just lose it after! I eat alot, I was always hungry from the beginning to now, even when I had nausea, I had to eat so the nausea would go away!!! If you eat when your hungry and you take your vitamins your totally fine! Everybody is different!


----------



## wantbabysoon

jchic said:


> I cant wait to feel movement!!! When did you start to feel movement first Rox?
> 
> Also, I am wondering if I should be concerned? I weighed myself this AM and I am at the same weight that I was when I got my BFP....Since there are twinkies in there, I am paranoid that I am not eating enough or something??? I eat what I can, take my prenatal, etc. Am I just being weird? I just wanted to ask because I always get nervous!

Since you had severe morning sickness, not gaining in the first trimester is ok. At my last visit I had lost 2 pounds and I didnt even have morning sickness but the doctor did not seem concerned. They said the gain happens significantly from here on out .. I am sure your twinkies are getting all they need!


----------



## ewwg12345

Jchic at my 12 week appointment I had not gained any from the start of IVF, which I was concerned about but my doctor wasn't. And Wanting is right, I'm sure your severe MS has played into things, I had mild MS and still little weight gain. However at my 16 week appointment I was up by 5 pounds, so I think it can be normal not to really gain until you get on into 2nd tri. 

I am curious about movement too, I don't think I've felt anything yet (except what I am pretty sure was digestion/gas!) but am not too worried, it can take until after 20 weeks for some ladies to feel anything. These babies will be punching and kicking us in no time! :)


----------



## roxane1986

no don't worry if you don't feel anything yet! They say if by week 22-23 you didn't feel anything then you can tell your dr but before that it's totally normal! :)


----------



## marie44

Thanks everyone for the good luck. I do have names...Angela Reese & Cassidy Quinn. Dh insisted on Angela after his late aunt but i would have loved Cassidy & Kora.

I'm up 32 lbs but i gained 5 this past week. The specialist told me not to worry about my weight as long as the babies are a good weight. She said just listen to your body & eat when you are hungry. She said i will starve before they do. I stopped stressing after i heard that.

Buster- when is your next sonogram?


----------



## Springy

I actually posted in my journal today about movement as I don't really think I am feeling things and when I do feel stuff I think its gas .... I am going to talk to my doctor about it at my 25 week appointment. I do know my coworker is 28 weeks and like me isn't really feeling much and her doctors don't seem too concerned. My plan is to ask for another u/s to make sure everything is ok if I am not feeling movement by the 25 week mark.

Jess I wouldn't worry too much about the weight - if you're eating now and taking vitamins then you should be fine. Remember that the babies will take all the nutrition they need before you will get any so the babies I'm sure are fine. Are you able to eat normally now?


----------



## roxane1986

Marie, 32lbs with twins is awesome!!! Yay for you!!:) Very cute names!! :)

Did any of you ever shop online at milanoo.com, it looks pretty safe and the maternity clothes is way cheaper then it is at the store!! I might place a small order and wait and see to make sure its safe before placing a bigger order!! I need more pants and a friggen Pyjama!! I like wearing pyjamas but I can't find any for maternity!


----------



## Kelly9

Placenta can play into how much movement you feel to, an anterior placenta usually muffles movement and makes it harder to detect. 

Marie 32 pounds is great! You have 13 pounds of just baby inside you. 

I was up 7 pounds by 19 weeks but now at 21 and some I am up 10, so I've had a little bit of a jump but my weight usually does that, I'll gain a few pounds then not gain for a few weeks when it comes to pregnancy. I am trying to eat healthy though to reduce GD risks and not gain more then 25 pounds as I don't loose weight easily normally and don't want to have to fight to drop it after.


----------



## Springy

Sadly I asked about my placenta placement at my 19 week u/s and they told me it is at the back .... I feel "something" down there off and on however I have no clue if its baby and it sure doesn't feel like kicking or flutters or popcorn .... 

I had gained 14 pounds in 21 weeks and I was ok with that but somehow I don't think I will end up in that 30 pound range where I wanted to be by the end of it.


----------



## roxane1986

Springy, its probly the baby!! Youll know in a few weeks if it was for sure! But its really hard to tell at first! Even I say its the baby but im not 110%.. maybe 99% so I could be wrong! Its something ive never felt before! And if ur busy ull miss it! Its when ur quiet, if u concentrate u might feel it! Itll come for sure soon enough :)


----------



## Buster1

I wouldn't be to concerned about your weight Jchic. I've only gained 9lbs with my twin pregnancy and at my last appointment I lost a couple of pounds. But the babies are at the weight they should be so the specialist that sees me says not to worry. And my ob just says eat what I want when I can. But it's getting harder and harder as the days go on. It's not that I'm not hungry I just have no room for food. The babies take up all the room. LOL I have my next u/s tomorrow so we'll see how much the babies weigh then.


----------



## Kelly9

Springy it's likely baby it is very easy to be unsure in the beginning even I was and it was my third time experiencing it. They start of so random ad light at first but will get stronger. 

Buster wish I could make it as far as you being up only 9 pounds! Hope the babes are doing great.


----------



## Buster1

Hi everyone,
Had my ultrasound today. Baby A is a pound smaller than Baby B. So they want to monitor me more closely. That means I have to go for non stress tests twice a week and go back for another ultrasound in two weeks. We are still ok just want to make Baby A is growing. Oh he also put me on modified bedrest which sucks cause I have quite a bit of stuff to do before the babies get here. Oh well I'll do anything to get my babies here safe and healthy.

Hope everyone else is well and getting ready to have a fun weekend.


----------



## Kelly9

what were their weights? I hope baby A catches up some so you don't have to be restricted.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Buster - I hope Baby A catches up!!

AFM, I had my appointment with the Diabetes specialist today (more details in my journal if anyone is interested) and the bottom line is I have to start insulin. For now its twice a day and monitoring the blood sugar levels after every meal.. I thought the process of poking myself was over... oh well!!


----------



## Kelly9

wanta were you already diabetic before? 

I'll just go read your journal.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Kelly - no wasn't diabetic before ... its gestational and they say it will go away after delivery but man I was so planning to satisfy my sweet tooth while pregnant since I didnt have to watch my weight... well that's out the window!!


----------



## Buster1

Baby A weighs 3.1lbs and Baby B weighs 4.1lbs. The doctor is not overly concerned but just wants to monitor me more closely to be on the safe side. I guess the news has put a damper on things. There is so much going on right now with the Thanksgiving holiday and my shower next week. I even have friends coming to stay with me. And with being on this modified bedrest I won't be able to be the hostess I would normally be. Plus I don't want to put everything on dh as he has been doing so much already. I kind of wish I could just skip the whole holiday thing all together.

Wantababy sorry about the diabetes and not being able to eat sweets. At least you know you'll be done with it when the baby comes. Then allow yourself some sweet treats. You deserve it.


----------



## jchic

Buster! Ugh I am sorry :( what is modified bedrest exactly? Will they take the babies out early if the weight varies?


----------



## jchic

Want- so sorry about the gest diabetes. Hang in there, hoping it gets better!


----------



## roxane1986

Buster, hopefully baby will catch up! Take care xo

Wanta, sorry for the diabetes! Didnt know they found out so early! How did you know? Here we only get tested at around 27 weeks something like that! I guess you had some symptoms or something?!

Have a good weekend everyone! I have a baby shower to attend today!:)


----------



## Buster1

They won't take the babies early as long as Baby A is growing. They are not concerned about the weight difference so much. They just want to make sure that the placenta is working properly. If Baby A shows growth at my next ultrasound then that's a good sign. If there is no change then they may want to take them early. But by that time I'll be 34 weeks and the doctor feels that the babies will be in good shape. Still I would rather keep them in until Dec. 20th if possible.

Modified bedrest means that I'm not confined to my bed but they would prefer me to spend most of my time sitting with my feet up. So no grocery or Christmas shopping and no long trips in the car. I just need to take it easy.


----------



## wantbabysoon

roxane1986 said:


> Buster, hopefully baby will catch up! Take care xo
> 
> Wanta, sorry for the diabetes! Didnt know they found out so early! How did you know? Here we only get tested at around 27 weeks something like that! I guess you had some symptoms or something?!
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone! I have a baby shower to attend today!:)

They detected sugar in my urine at the regular ob visit...


----------



## Kelly9

Busters heres to baby A growing so they can stay in at least a few weeks longer!


----------



## Springy

Buster - praying that Baby A catches up and/or shows good development. How often are you being monitored now?

Want - so sorry to hear about the GD :hugs: I really wish since we all wen through such a tough time to get preggo that we could just sail through without any issues!


----------



## Kelly9

I am having excruciating pain from what I can assume is baby being in a terrible position and moving but it hurts so bad I just don't know, may call the OB tomorrow just to be sure. It's mostly in my left hip area but it's spreading up my side and around my back which makes me think kidney pain cause it's in the spot. I don't know, I just wish it would stop.


----------



## roxane1986

My friend had kidney stones in both her pregnancy and she said they are REALLY painful!! Make sure to ask your OB! Hope you feel better soon kelly!!


----------



## mrsmax

kelly - that sounds horrible. 

Springy - totally agree - you woudl think after such a struggle to get our BFPs we all deserve an easy pregnancy - huh!!

Sorry been MIA, but was in hospital on Thursday night for 4 hours hooked up to lots of monitors. I had a bleed and they made me come in to check all was well and that I wasnt going into early labour. Boy, it was so scary being hooked up to lots of bleepers, but minimaxsHb was steady and I didnt have any majot contractions so they eventually sent me home. They did some tests - got soem results back today and look ok, but got to wait until Friday for the results of my cervical swab. Alos, feeling very :sick: Cnat wait for maternity leave to start!!!


----------



## Buster1

Kelly so sorry you've been in such pain. I hope your ob can give you some answers and relief soon.

Mrsmax what scary experience. I'm glad Mini max is doing good. Sorry you're still feeling sick. My nausea has come back as well and it sucks especially when you are trying to gain weight. Here's to hoping that we all start to feel better soon.

Springy right now they are monitoring me twice a week with non stress tests and I'm having ultrasounds every two weeks. Today is my first non stress test.


----------



## roxane1986

Mrsmax, I'm glad all is well!! hope the sickness goes away! Ask your dr to start matleave earlier?! You need to take it easy

Buster, good luck at your tests today!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Kelly - Hope you feel better soon.

Mrsmax - That sounds scary .. I'm glad baby is fine. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Kelly9

For the moment in ok not great just tolerable discomfort. Called Ob now I wait for call back. They said within one business day. I'm working 4 hours today I just hope I can make it through. 

Mrsmax that's scary I'm glad all turned out well and that minimax stays put a bit longer.


----------



## Springy

MrsMax so sorry to hear that you weren't well and were in the hospital but VERY glad to hear you're out now and that minimax is a-ok!

Buster that is definitely lots of monitoring! I am sure that you are in good hands and its great that they are following you so closely right now. 

Kelly definitely go and have that checked out -sounds almost like a kidney infection which I had at the start of the pregnancy and was NOT fun! I was in complete agony and thought my back was going to give out on me! Only good thing is that within 24 hours of being on antibiotics I was back to feeling like myself!

Want - can't wait to hear what you're cooking!!!!!


----------



## jchic

Mrs. Max - so sorry you were in the hospital!!! Glad you are out but how are you feeling?

Kelly - I agree, get it checked out, hopefully its nothing but better to be safe


----------



## Kelly9

I'm waiting at l&d now they're busy though so it could be a while. I kind of hope its an infection cause then I would feel better soon enough.


----------



## Buster1

Kelly I hope they see you soon and can get you feeling better.

AFM test went well today I have another one and an ultrasound on Friday. But at my ob appointment today I found out that my blood pressure has gone up. I never have high blood pressure. So I have to get blood work done tomorrow and have another ob appointment next week. The good news is that I don't have any swelling and there is no protein in my urine. So for now I'm just trying to relax and take it easy. I'm in the home stretch isn't this stuff suppose to be getting easier? LOL


----------



## wantbabysoon

So ladies, we are having a little BOY!!! DH is over the moon :cloud9:
The little guy was not completely co-operating so I get a repeat scan in two weeks but she said it was positively a boy...


----------



## babydrms

Want- Congrats on team blue!!

Tiff - let us know how it goes, I will check your journal too. 

Mrsmax - so glad you and minimax are ok!

Buster - it is time for you to kick back and get those feet up. I'll be keeping low bp thoughts and BIG growth thoughts for baby a.


----------



## Kelly9

Want yay a boy! Chalk another right one up for me :) 

No diagnosis for me just musculoskeletal related and the progesterone making my pubis symphisis separate etc etc etc I'm not in as much pain today as I was the other 2 days but I am still in discomfort, was told to take tylenol or tylenol 3's if I needed it. I was actually doing pretty good till tulip started hitting the inside of my cervix a moment ago, ouch! I was told to bring it up with my OB at my apt in 9 days if still bothering me.


----------



## ewwg12345

Want - Sorry about the diabetes, though it is good to catch it early I suppose. And congrats on finding out your munchkin is a boy! That is so exciting! :) Lots of boys round these parts...!

Kelly I hope you are feeling better and the pain has resolved, that sounds rough. Hopefully working was not too much today.

Buster - I hope both babies are doing well and that Baby A puts in some overtime! ;) Can't wait to see your babies, they'll be here in no time!

Mrsmax that sounds so scary but I'm glad it seems to be resolved now. x

Hope everyone else is doing well! Not much to report on our end, just chugging along and working a lot. We're also slowly but surely getting our registry in order, which is fun but overwhelming!

x Emma


----------



## Kelly9

Work was ok only had half a day and my shift tomorrow was cancelled so I can relax a bit.


----------



## Buster1

Wantababy congrats on team blue. Lots of boys coming here, and Kelly got another one right.

Kelly glad you're feeling a little better and that your kidneys are ok. Sorry Tulip is giving you kicks in the cervix. I know that pain and it's no fun. I tell ya these kids can be really naughty and they aren't even on the outside yet. LOL

Thanks everyone for your well wishes. I'm going to take your advice and try to take it easy. Have a good night!!!


----------



## jchic

Want - HUGE congrats on Team BLUE!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Want, welcome to team blue!

Mrs. Max, Buster and Kelly, thinking of you. Sorry for the added stress and discomfort!


----------



## Springy

Want - welcome to team :blue: Sure are a lot of us on this team!!! 

Tiff - sorry to hear that you're still in discomfort, however very glad to hear it isn't anything serious. Have you tried a warm (not hot!) bath or a heating pad on low? I was having real back pain a few weeks ago and I went for a pre-natal massage and it fixed me right up!

Buster how are you hanging in there?

Jess I'm on pins and needles for your gender reveal!!!!

Mrs Max how are you feeling?


----------



## roxane1986

Want, welcome to team blue! :) Congrats!! 

So just got back from my OB and both my scans at 18 and 20 weeks indicated placenta previa.. :( Dr said we'll do another one in about a month to see but he doubt it'll change cause the placenta was completly covering the cervix!! So of what I know its horror stories but my ob didnt seem too concern about it.. he said worst thing will be you'll have to stop working early, no sexual activities and c-section.. so if that's all it is, it's not too bad, but I know theres alot more to that!!! I didnt drop one single drop of blood during this pregnancy but if I do from now on, I will know why!! Hope I don't, Im so scared!!!


----------



## Springy

Rox my friend and another girl on here had placenta previa and by the time she was later on (further than we are) her placenta did move and she was removed from the risks ....


----------



## roxane1986

thx springy, good to know, but my dr said normally it'll move but when its comlpetly covering the cervix its pretty rare that it moves! urggghhh!! theres always something!


----------



## Springy

Hang in there Rox this will all be worth it when that little guy is in your arms! :thumbup:


----------



## roxane1986

yes, if I would know right now that whatever I will go through, baby will be fine and I will have him in my arms in about 20 weeks then Id ben fine but Im scared.. if I bleed like they say you normally bleed with placenta previa.. I will be devasted!! And what do you do, I forgot to ask my dr.. I guess you go to the closest hospital?!


----------



## jchic

Rox - I am sorry you are going through all these nerves, its never easy, is it? Dont worry, like Springy said, you and baby will be totally fine and safe. Stay positive and remember he will be here so soon!!! 

Lots of love!


----------



## roxane1986

I want to say, can't wait to have him in my arms.. but I do want him to wait atleast 15-16 more weeks!! lol


----------



## DaisyQ

Call your doctor for instructions on what to do if you bleed. Best to be prepared, but like the other ladies, I'm hoping for an uneventful full term pregnancy. My god parents daughter has complete previa and has had bleeding. She is on hospital bedrest. She is due in January, but will likely deliver her in December via Csection. Keep the faith that all will be ok - it's all you can do. The alternative is to worry yourself sick, and that is not good for you or LO, and won't change the outcome. Try to stay optimistic.


----------



## Springy

I know what I find in Canada is they constantly tell us "just go to your nearest hospital" .... now that I am over 20 weeks I know when I do go I go directly up to L&D and don't go to the ER. Rox you would probably be similar - go to the hospital just check where you go once you get there.


----------



## roxane1986

I have an hospital in my town but they don't do any delivery unless emergency so I would have to go 30 minutes away or 1hr away would be my hospital that I will deliver.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Rox - Try not to stress too much (I know easier said than done) ... I am sure you and the baby will be fine.


----------



## Kelly9

I'd go to your nearest L and D fox unless bleeding heavily then any emerg will have to do but I'm sure all will be fine :hugs: It's not complete previa which is very good and I bet your placenta will move up soon enough.


----------



## roxane1986

Ok feel stupid but what is L&D??:s


----------



## Kelly9

Labour and delivery lol!


----------



## roxane1986

Thats what I tought but here theres not too many of those!


----------



## roxane1986

So felt baby kick from the outside tonight and he doesnt stop :) bit when dh finally pits his hand, he stops :( dh doesnt want to put his hand anymore cause he's discouraged :( 
I say baby is being a lil brat by stopping when daddy puts his hand lol makes me look like its all in my head!


----------



## Buster1

Rox, I'm sure everything will be just fine. I know some people who delt with the same condition you have and they were just fine. Yes you may have to make some adjustments such as some sort of bedrest later on in your pregnancy and have a c-section but it will be all worth it when you get your beautiful baby in your arms. Try and not to stress too much and just do as your doctor says. Sending you hugs hun.

As for me trying to relax, but it easier said than done. I think things will be much better once the holiday is over and the shower done I'll be able to take it easy. Don't get me wrong I'm following doctors orders its just hard when everytime I turn around I'm going to doctors appointments, non stress tests, and ultrasounds. I just need December 20th to hurry up and get here. LOL Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Kelly9

You're in the final stretch now buster :hugs:

Rox once babe gets a bit stronger he'll feel don't you worry! I put my husbands hands on my belly and he'll leave it there for a few seconds then take it away he says it's weird lol. Men. 

Pain is back took a t3.... can't wait till she stops getting into such painful positions for me!


----------



## roxane1986

Omg, same here kelly, I told DH ok put your hand and its not constant so you need to leave it there for a bit and be patient.. but he puts it there for a min and then he's like ok he's not moving.. as soon as he takes off his hand I feel a kick! grrrrr!!! 

Buster, less then a month now, Im sure it'll go by fast :)

Kelly, I hope the t3 helped!! Hope she settles in soon!!

So yesterday I spoke to a girl I know who had went for IVF and was pergnant with twins.. she had placenta previa and at 20 weeks she had a big bleed, she was put on bedrest for 6 weeks and they had to take out the babies at 26w4d.. 1 of the boys did not survive! So I freaked out, when I got home, I told dh ok so your going to have to do the vaccuum and wash the floors for the next 4 months or Ill have to ask somebody to come and do it.. he flipped.. he started saying, ok so now Im gonna have to work, make supper, clean the house, do the laundry, blablabla and he said im exhausted!! Ofcourse I flipped.. I said what do you think Ive been doing my whole life.. geez!!! I get up at 5:50am and come back home around 5:40pm, I do the supper, make lunches for the next day, do the dishes, clean up the house mostly on the weekends, do laundry, this is my routine that I do everyday and I am also PREGNANT by the way!! 
I was soo mad... I closed the bathroom door and told him I didnt want to talk to him anymore because omg what he said really pissed me off!! I didnt ask him to do EVERYTHING!!!! I asked him to do the vaccum and wash the floors once a week! WOW!! After a while of breathing in the bathroom, well I had to start making supper so I got out and he's like you need to explain things, talk to me.. I said I try to talk to you and you right away started complaining.. I told him, Im not on bedrest yet, I just don't want to be so to avoid it as much as I can, I don't want to do too much! He was saying we shouldnt go to soo many u/s, this is not my fault! Theres always something that comes up after each u/s! He came to see me and said I will help you but I want you to understand, if you can't do nothing well might as well be on bedrest right away! Im like ok what dont you understand.. I can still make supper, do laundry and all that I just want him to do 2 things!!! ughh!! so anyways, while I was making supper and doing lunches, and doing the dishes, what was he doing?! Watching f**ing TV!!! I just wanted to snap again and say SEE, can't you come and help me without me asking! But I didnt, didn't feel like arguing again! I let it go! But omg, is he the one pregnant or am I?! Sorry girls, I needed to rant since last night! 

then this morning I found out my cousine had placenta previa and at 32 weeks it moved! so thats a good thing!


----------



## Springy

Oh Rox that sounds like an awful night!!!! I know that pregnancy hormones don't help with the situation right now - perhaps tonight when things are calmer sit down and talk to DH and explain that you are very afraid of ending up on bed rest, ending up with the little guy coming early etc. and that in order to minimize the risks that you need to start taking it easy and relaxing a bit more. In order to do this you will need more of his help around the house with physical things. Explain calmly you have no issue doing cooking and the laundry but that you may need help lifting the laundry baskets and that you also will need him to help out with more of the cleaning. 

Also - he can't expect you to continue to do everything AND work once you have the baby so best to get into that routine now!!!

I guess I am EXTREMELY lucky that my DH does more of the house work than I do and has since I have gotten pregnant even taken over laundry duties! We used to do our laundry separately but now he does both of ours!!

And also Rox - don't jump to the conclusion you'll end up delivering early, as I said PCOSMom on here had it and it went away and she delivered a totally healthy boy at 39 weeks and my friend also had no issues and she is now 34 weeks!


----------



## roxane1986

Thanks Springy for the advice, I really needed it!! Yeh, he really needs to understand that we are both working and I have extra things I do everyday on top of being pregnant! Oh and I forgot to say, he says he's exhausted but yet, he plays hockey every tuesday and thursday at 9 or 10 pm.. so when he gets home he doesnt go to bed before mindnight.. that he could skip if he was really exhausted! Thats why I was soo mad! I go to bed at 8-9 cause I am EXHAUSTED!! Do the same!


----------



## jchic

Oh Rox! What a tough night indeed :( I am sorry! Make sure he definitely helps though because once the baby comes, he is GOING to need to!!! STOP doing it all, let him do some of it or it doesnt get done! Mike does all the cooking and alot of the other stuff we need done, but he is definitely the exception to the rule out for the most part. Seriously, you cant do it all. MAKE him help! Also, like Springy said, don't jump to conclusions that you will deliver early. You may end up delivering right on time! I am CONFIDENT you will :)

Buster - HANG in there! Dec 20th is soooo close, you can taste it! 

AFM - we find out genders today (hopefully!) then our big reveal tomorrow with the cake!!


----------



## Springy

I can't wait Jess!!!! :happydance:

Have a GREAT scan today. Update after to let us know how those twinkies are doing!!!


----------



## roxane1986

oh yeh Jess, can't wait either!! Have a good scan!! :)


----------



## ewwg12345

Rox I am sorry your DH is being so difficult, it is scary to think of anything going wrong and after what we've all been through to get here it is understandable to want to take precautions. He should want that as well, this is his child too! I think Springy's advice is really good, maybe if you explain where the fear and precaution is coming from he will step up. I hope things work out soon, and that the placenta previa moves to a better position for you!

Jchic I can't wait for your gender reveal! We'll be away for thanksgiving but I'll be checking your journal on my phone to find out the big news! :)

Buster, it is the final countdown now, you are in the final month! I hope it goes quickly for you!

x Emma


----------



## Kelly9

Rox the others said what I would have, I hope things work out but if they were that concerned about it the docs would have told you so just take it easy and try not to think about it. 

I've got lots going on atm.... having more discharge then usual, it's got me freaked out a bit so trying to take it easy. I'm so sick of being the paranoid scared person. It's exhausting.


----------



## jchic

Kelly- is the discharge any
Different than what you normally get besides the amount? Sometimes i get more too...try and take it easy and call the doc
If you get nervous. 

All- we are team blue and pink! Boy and a Girl!!!! 

Happy Thanksgiving! Xoxoxo


----------



## ewwg12345

Happy Thanksgiving to all the US ladies! Hope you have a great meal and a blessed day with family! x


----------



## roxane1986

Jchic omg Soooo soooo happy for you!! One of each wow!! Congrats!!

Happy thanksgiving to all you us ladies!! Time to eat alot!!:)

I woke up this morning to get ready for work and I had a pressure/pain from right side to the lower mid back.. So i was going to go to work and call my ob but as i was driving to work it was getting worst and it was going down my leg so i stopped right away at mu my ob, dr will be here at 9 but the nurse is here so she tested my urine, it looks fine.. So im waiting for the dr to see what we can do! Ofcourse they say its probly ligament pain but im worried so i want more then just saying its probly!! I worry about preterm labor! :(


----------



## Springy

Happy thanksgiving ladies in the USA!

Rox definitely sounds like ligament / sciatica pain!


----------



## roxane1986

Its my sciatic nerve!:) weird to put a smiley face after that word but im so releived its nothing serious!:)


----------



## Kelly9

I was going to say sciatic cause it's exactly what happens to me only on my left side.


----------



## roxane1986

Well ur right.. Its just such a weird pain that can make you worry enough to go waste ur time at the ER but i woke up with this so went directly to my ob! I tought i had a kidney infection! Never had one but thats what i tought until i started thinking of premature labor! Good thing i went to see my ob! Took the day off today and tomorrow i had already taken it off to go shopping for black friday.. Hopefully ill be better!


----------



## Springy

Happy shopping tomorrow Rox! Are you planning any purchases for the LO??

I hear you on the waste of time in the ER .... I went last night at 12:15 and didn't get home till close to 5am!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

^ why did you go springy? 

I'm getting up early to get to the mall right when it opens so I can get in and out asap.


----------



## roxane1986

I would like to buy things for the LO but i looked and didnt see any sales for babies but we'll see tomorrow!!

Are you ok springy why did you go to the ER?? A difficult week for alot of ladies tjis week!
Kelly, are u feeling better?


----------



## Kelly9

I'm ok pain wise, that seems to have eased up just being paranoid over pressure feeling and discharge now. It's not going to end till I'm like 30 weeks so 8 more weeks to put up with it from me ladies, I'll try to reign it in though.


----------



## roxane1986

Its ok kelly thats why we're here! And im the same way! I paranoid for everything! Even now after the dr checled my urine, checked my uterus and the hb and tells me its sciatic nerve im still paranoid!


----------



## Buster1

Happy Thanksgiving!!
Jchic congrats on one of each. That's so cool.

Rox glad the pain isn't anything serious, hope it subsides soon.

Kelly glad your pain is getting better too.

Springy hope you're ok.

To all the other ladies I hope you're doing well. And any of you heading out on black Friday please be safe sometimes people can get a little crazy out there.

AFM took it easy in the holiday while dh spent the day preparing the house for our guests coming tomorrow. I have a non stress test and an ultrasound tomorrow so that will be my big outing for the day. These boys must be healthy because they have been moving around like crazy for the past few days in fact they're moving as I'm typing this. LOL. Take care everyone!!


----------



## Kelly9

Good to know. 

Buster I bet you feel more of it to with more baby and less room.


----------



## Buster1

I think you're right about that Kelly. My belly looks like there's an alien trying to get out of it. LOL


----------



## Kelly9

That would be something to see!


----------



## mrsmax

Buster1 said:


> I think you're right about that Kelly. My belly looks like there's an alien trying to get out of it. LOL

:rofl: I think that about my belly - yours must be amazing!!


----------



## Buster1

One night while sitting up in bed dh saw it and it really freaked him out. It was too funny. :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

I'd love to actually see a hand or foot print sticking out! That would be neat


----------



## mrsmax

yeah - some of those big jerky movements are kinda freaky!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roxane1986

So finally, for the first time DH felt the baby move!!! It was such a great moment for both of us!! It was soo cute, he put his hand for the 50th time or so and he wasnt expecting to feel anything cause everytime he did put his hand, baby would stop moving.. But he waited like 30 seconds and there he felt a kick and another one!! He was soo shocked, he freaked out lol I started laughing after that so he couldnt feel more cause my belly was moving too much but he felt 2 kicks! It was soo cute!! :) He had the biggest small after and he was looking at his finger trying to explain how it felt haha!! so funny!! :haha::happydance:


----------



## Springy

Awww Rox that's so sweet!!!! DH is able to feel our little guy now too which is really nice! I think he feels more of a connection now that he can feel him moving. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend. Mine was busy, exhausting and ITCHY!!! I really am on a countdown till Christmas vacation .... Dec 21 can't come fast enough.


----------



## Buster1

Yay for everyone starting to feel movement. We are all moving right along.


----------



## Kelly9

Yes we are, it's crazy to think of how slowly time went by or so it seemed but really it's gone fast to.


----------



## roxane1986

Yes I think like you kelly! Its like I cant wait to be due and have my baby in my arms but its already been 5 months!!! Its crazy!!:)


----------



## Springy

I can't believe I am 6 months this week! Time has been flying since week 12 ..... I only have about 14 weeks of work left which is SCARY!!! I have a week off at Xmas and I have a week off before my due date.


----------



## Kelly9

Sweet! Time off work is always nice! 

I'm eagerly counting down the days till viability day even though I won't feel safe till I'm at least 30 weeks. It's getting here!


----------



## roxane1986

Same for me, I can't wait to be at least 30 weeks now! I go for another u/s Thursday to see if the placenta have moved, hopefully there is some progress!! If not, the troubles might start soon enough!! :S 

springy, do you count months with 4 weeks a month? Cause If I really count from my last periods, its on the 28th(tomorrow) that Ill be 5 months but if I count from the weeks with 4 weeks each month, Ill be 6 months in 2 weeks?! How do you ladies count it?


----------



## jchic

Bunny - I cant believe you are literally soooo close now! 

Rox - I have such trouble counting how far along I am in months!! I only go by weeks now, LOL


----------



## Springy

Well 24 weeks is 6 months .... and I can't go from my last period, they always ask me when it was and I keep saying I don't know! My due date and weeks are calculated off my FET date which I think is the case with everyone doing IVF / FETs. So for me I just convert my weeks to months. If anyone asks I always just say the weeks I am as opposed to months but I like to think of it is months sometimes :)


----------



## roxane1986

yes springy, I know what you mean! Its nice to say 6 months!!:) 
But you will be pregnant for 10 months hehe!!
Yeh I say my last periods were June 28th which is 2 weeks before the collection! :) But I will not argue with you, its nice to say it in months when its 6 months hehe!


----------



## Springy

Mine was around June 15th I think .... but I don't even remember and my transfer date was July 3rd so who knows :) 

And yes sadly pregnancy is really 10 months when nobody ever really talks about that - they talk about it being 9!!!!! No matter what way we cut it we're more than half way there :)

Out of curiosity - when do they consider viability to be?


----------



## jchic

Springy - I think V day is 24 weeks :)


----------



## Kelly9

V day is 24 weeks so 2 more days to go springy! 

1 pregnancy month is 4 weeks so you're 6 months at 24 weeks. But that also means you're pregnant for a FULL 9 months (or 10 depending on how you look at it) if you go by 30/31 days in a month then you're preggo for 9 months. It's all very annoying. I usually go by weeks but do like to think about being 6 months sometimes to. 1 more week till V day for me! My docs also go by fertilization date or in the case of FET with blast they subtract 5 from transfer date even for the day 6 blasts since they took longer to get to a day 5 stage if that makes sense.


----------



## roxane1986

ok so I am 5 months and a half!!! :) That is even more fun.. I tought I was 5 months tomorrow!! lol

so just got back from torture!! Got my legs, underarms, belly and brazilian waxed!! Baby was kicking me!! lol I'm good till after x-mas now! 
how often do you go Kelly? Cause for me, legs, underarms and bikini is not new but the whole brazilian is, I decided too when I realised I couldnt see down there anymore! so this is actually the first time doing the whole thing so I dunno in how long it'll be ready again?! I booked my next appointment on Dec 27th.. ?!


----------



## Kelly9

My legs I usually get a good 6-8 weeks out of since I've waxed them so much, brazillian needs to be done at least once a month or every 4 weeks and my underarms I do myself every 4-6 weeks. My next apt is the 10th to have my legs and brazillian done.


----------



## jchic

Is the brazilian wax much more sensitive since you are prego? I am going to be able to not see there soon, so it may be time to make an appt!


----------



## roxane1986

I found it wasnt too bad.. she uses hard wax to do the lips so its not too bad.. I found the worst part was the top, close to pubic bone.. I tought the lips would be worst but its not too bad! It hurts that second and then its gone!! Its worth it!! :)


----------



## Springy

Jess you're right .... wikipedia, the all knowing and truthful site that it is, tells me 40 - 70% of babies born at 24 weeks survive, 50 - 80% at 25 weeks and by 26 weeks is 80 - 90%

I feel like I"m almost there .... SO close to having even fewer worries about my little man :) Of course I want him to stay in there longer, but, knowing this gives me a level of comfort that I didn't have before today!!


----------



## Springy

roxane1986 said:


> ok so I am 5 months and a half!!! :) That is even more fun.. I tought I was 5 months tomorrow!! lol
> 
> so just got back from torture!! Got my legs, underarms, belly and brazilian waxed!! Baby was kicking me!! lol I'm good till after x-mas now!
> how often do you go Kelly? Cause for me, legs, underarms and bikini is not new but the whole brazilian is, I decided too when I realised I couldnt see down there anymore! so this is actually the first time doing the whole thing so I dunno in how long it'll be ready again?! I booked my next appointment on Dec 27th.. ?!

I really need to get in as I can't see down there and I'm sure it isn't pretty!!!

Brazilians KILLED when not prego so I'm not entirely sure I will be adventurous and go for that - just a regular wax for me! I still manage to shave my legs without a problem and I blindly shaved the lady bits last week who knows how much I missed :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

I find the lips the worst! Lol! I don't find it any worse while preggo though tulip doesn't seem to like my tensing etc as she kicks the most and hardest during Brazilian waxes lol! 

Im hoping to relax once I hit 30 weeks I know things should be fine a little earlier but still I'm way to paranoid and stressed out so the extra few weeks will help for sure.


----------



## mrsmax

Girls, I have count every day baby stays in me as a blessing. I think that is what us LTTCers and IVFers are like though - we take nothing for granted. I loved reaching 24 weeks and then 28 (when I heard odds go up a lot again), then 30 and now 34. Once I hit 37 weeks I might actually start to relax. Or not :rofl:


----------



## jchic

Bunny - I also shave "blind" hahaha. I bet it looks like a HOT mess with parts missing, etc. Ugh. I want to do the brazilian but I am too scared that I will yelp in pain! 

I took a nice bath yesterday and the water was warm (not hot, it was just warm) and I kept my bump out of the water because I was paranoid, haha. 

Mrs. Max - I agree! I cant wait to get to 24 weeks....


----------



## roxane1986

I take baths everyday! I put the water same as before but i keep my bump out, when the water gets to my bump its time to get out lol

I have a staff day at work and we just did 10 min of zumba and 10 min of stretching! I wish i could do this everyday but even during the zumba i was scared cause of my placenta! I hope tomorrow the placenta will have migrated!!


----------



## Springy

Mrs Max I TOTALLY agree!!! I am so happy that I am 24 weeks this week and then I'll be happy with every 2 weeks after that. I think after 32 / 33 weeks I will relax a bit as I know his lungs are fully developed by then. Agree though that I want him to stay in there as long as possible :)

I have heard that you can take baths, and even have your bump under water as long as your internal / core temperature doesn't get too high and you don't start to sweat.

I still haven't had a bath and part of that is because I'm afraid once I get into the bath with our jaccuzi tub I might not be able to get out of the tub!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I take a bath almost every night and it's warm to hot, I usually don't sweat though, bump is half covered by water, tulip likes baths gets her moving and soothes my achyness. 

I'll get another scan around 28 weeks though it will likely be closer to 30 since it will have to be arranged up north. Got a requisition for one today from my OB to take with me. I feel much better knowing I've got one more at least.


----------



## babydrms

I've been too nervous to get a bikini wax - though, I think I am probably overdue, lol!


----------



## Springy

Ok I am irritated by the fact that I am STILL a papaya!!! I've been a papaya for a few weeks now!!!!


----------



## ewwg12345

It must slow down, it looks like there are only 4 things after papaya. Boo.


----------



## Springy

Looks like 9 things left after papaya .... I know you stay an eggplant for a few weeks too which is irritating!!!! I just liked to see my fruit changing weekly - sounds so silly but it made me happy on Thursdays to see what fruit I was!

According to my phone ap he is the size of an ear of corn!


----------



## ewwg12345

It must be the ticker that doesn't show everything...on the bump website it says papaya is week 22, grapefruit for week 23, and canteloupe for week 24. Week 33 looks painful...one of those spiky melon things (durian fruit?).

I thought it was funny that our little guy turned into a sweet potato the day before Thanksgiving. :)


----------



## roxane1986

So looks like i have a complete placenta previa! Like the tech says, it looks comfy there! Hopefully i wont bleed or it wont start till atleast 30 weeks! No bleeding so far is good! But i wish i could enjoy my pregnancy without extra stress then normal! Good thing is baby is growing good! He is now weighing 1lbs 5oz!!:) he's been moving alot too lately!:)


----------



## Springy

Emma we ate sweet potatoes the week I was a sweet potato!

Rox, rest up, no stressing and no heavy lifting!!!!!


----------



## mrsmax

The fruits chnage about every 3 weeks after papya - soooo annoying!!!! 

Rox - yep, take it easy hon. Sorry you have this added stress :hugs: 

Today is my last full day at work (half days next week) and my baby shower tonight! Getting excited :)


----------



## jchic

Rox - take it easy - you will be totally fine just listen to your body and dont push yourself, ok?

Mrs Max - cant wait to hear about the shower!!!! Post pics and congrats on the last day of work, oh yeahhhhhh

AFM - had my scan yesterday and all looked great! Babies are just about 1/2 lb each and measuring wonderful. Cervix was at a 4 and total weight gain was 3lbs. Next appt is on Dec. 20th and its for our Anatomy scan :) Cant wait!

Hope you all have a great weekend!!


----------



## Springy

MrsMax - YAY for your last full day of work and for your baby shower!! You'll have to let us know what you get :happydance:

Great scan report Jess! I'll be getting my gestational diabetes test done when you have your anatomy scan :blush:


----------



## jchic

I am SO not looking forward to the GD test. Is yours the 3 hour or 1 hour?


----------



## Springy

Just the 1 hour .... if I fail 1 hour I do a 3 hour :(


----------



## ewwg12345

Rox sorry you have placenta issues to worry you...try to take it easy, I'm sure it will be fine!

MrsMax how exciting about your shower! Enjoy! Can't believe how close you are now...!

Not looking forward to the GD test, I'm just glad it is after the holidays so I can eat some Christmas cookies! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Mrsmax enjoy the shower and lightened work load :) I'm done work! lol, we're moving and I was scheduled to work this monday but they don't need me anymore which is great cause we may be moving dec13th now instead of the 18th, so much to do!

Yeah I think the fruits change every 3 weeks though my app still changes weekly. My next scan will be around 28 weeks so not to long to go though it may be closer to 30 since I'll be 28 weeks on New years day lol plus it takes a while up north to arrange scans etc. 

Jess thats a great weight for the babes. I'm thinking mine is about 1.5 to just under 2 pounds now which is crazy to think about! Will have to ask at next scan. My GD test is wed it's the 1 hour praying I pass. 

Hi emma and springy and baby and everyone!


----------



## Buster1

Hi everyone Sorry I've been MIA lately but I have a good reason. On 11/28 at 7am we welcomed Adrian and Alejandro into this world. Adrian weighed in at 2.13 lbs and Alejandro came in at 4.7 lbs. Because they arrived at 34 weeks they are in the Nicu but both boys are doing great. Looking forward to having them home soon.


----------



## roxane1986

Buster!!! Omg!! Congratulations!!!:) cant wait to see pictures!!:) take care of yourself! And when you get a chance, let us know more details :) xo


----------



## ewwg12345

CONGRATS Buster! That is great! I love their names. So glad they are both doing well, and looking forward to seeing pictures! I bet you can't wait to get those little guys home with you! x


----------



## Kelly9

Buster!!!!! HUGE CONGRATS! I've been thinking about you. I hope they gain lots of weight and can come home soon with you. Beautiful names :)


----------



## jchic

Buster!!!!!! HUGEEEE congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! So very happy for you! When are you expecting them home? Cant wait to see pics and hope youre all doing well :) yayyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Buster1

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. Babies are doing great. Not sure when they will be coming home. But hopefully sooner rather than later. Will try and get some pics up as soon as I can, but they don't allow cell phones in the Nicu so I have to find a regular camera to use. Take care ladies and enjoy your weekend. I'll report back soon.


----------



## babydrms

Buster - congrats! Please share your birth story when you can and I'm looking forward to updates on how the boys are doing. I hope you are feeling well. I am so glad your doctors were so on top of Adrian's growth - they were very discordinant!


----------



## Buster1

Once I get settled in at home I'll share my birth story. It's pretty funny at times and of course the results were fabulous. : )


----------



## Springy

Buster a HUGE HUGE congratulations to you and DH on the arrival of Adrian and Alejandro!! Our first babies to arrive on our thread :happydance:

Rest up now while you can and I can't wait to hear your birth story. 

All the best to you and DH!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

:) Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Congratulations Buster!! I hope your boys can come home soon :) Please share your story and pics!


----------



## ewwg12345

Happy Tuesday everyone, hope you are all doing well.

Just a quick update, we had our 20 week scan today and everything looked good! Baby is measuring right on track for 20 weeks, in the 60-70% range for most of the stuff they measured. He was being shy for the cameras, though, so I have to go back next week so they can get a clear picture of the heart with all 4 chambers. Not too worried, since we saw that on the last scan. Can't believe we've made it half way! We also got the registries mostly done, we'll wait to order furniture after the holidays. Starting to get excited!

Can't believe Buster's already had her babies and most of you are past viability now! Who would have thought back in March, it feels so long ago and yet also like it was yesterday.


----------



## Kelly9

Great news emma :) 

We're all flying along here aren't we?


----------



## ewwg12345

Happy 24 weeks Kelly! It is starting to fly now...!


----------



## roxane1986

great news emma!! You didnt want to know the gender? Or do I already know but forgot? :S

It is flying now! :)


----------



## mrsmax

Emma - congrats on a great scan.

Buster - :happydance: 

Like you guys have said - things seem to be going great for everyone. :hug: :hug:


----------



## ewwg12345

Rox, we are having a boy! I should add that to my signature, oops...! :)

MrsMax only a month to go for you! So exciting!!!!!!


----------



## roxane1986

Emma, oh yes, I knew that I think!! :) Sorry, so many to keep track!!


----------



## jchic

Great scan and great updates from everyone, YAY!!!!!


----------



## roxane1986

Ladies, I have a question.. so Ive been eating pomegrenate seeds pretty much every night for about a month.. I eat half of one at a time! So I decided to look into the beneficial of it during pregnancy.. and it says it can help to repair damaged cells in placenta and things related to the placenta which is perfect for me.. but then it says, not to take pomegrenate extract cause that can cause contractions and labor! So what is that? I feel so stupid but what is the extract compared to the fruit itself? anyone? :S lol


----------



## Springy

In general extract is a more concentrated form .... I did find this in a brief search! Now again its a google search so best to discuss it with your doctor at your next visit but here is what I found!

Researchers used pomegranate seed extract, which is more highly concentrated than pomegranate juice. More research is needed to understand if eating the fruit or drinking its juice has any impact on uterine contractions.


----------



## Springy

And just did a pub med search of reputable journal articles and it was done in rats, not humans ....


----------



## roxane1986

okkkk!!! wow... so maybe I should stop eating them!!?? :S You never know anymore what's good and what's not! Its good for one thing but not good for another! Or they can't prove it but I don't want to be the test!! arghhh! I love pomegrenate!


----------



## babydrms

Rox, I think it a half of one a day or so wouldn't be an issue and the benefit sounds great. I hat when there is conflicting stuff about things, makes it harder for us!

Not much new to report here, just cruising along - some weeks seem long and others fly!


----------



## roxane1986

Glad to hear from you Baby!! Same for me, now that I know that I have placenta previa and that I could bleed anytime.. I find the weeks are longer.. but since week 12 to 20.. it went by soo fast!


----------



## babydrms

Rox when will they scan again and check placenta location - mine is low-lying right now and I have a scan next week, really hoping it moves much further away from my cervix!!


----------



## Springy

Im with baby ... weeks seem to be flying! Helps I am swamped at work too so the work weeks fly by. I thought about it the other day by the time we get back from Xmas holiday's I will almost be 30 weeks and into the home stretch - EEEKKK!!!

Had another regular appointment today, nothing really to report. Got sent away with my requisition for RhoGam and also have to do my gestational diabetes test this week so that's booked for Monday! 

Is it Friday yet?!


----------



## babydrms

Springy - it's weird though, this week is DRAGGING!! I think because I have been holding my breath for viability which is Sunday!!


----------



## roxane1986

Baby, I don't know when I go back, probably around 28 weeks! I went at 22 weeks and they just said that my dr will decide the frequency of u/s from now on.. And I only see my dr on the 19th.. which ill be 25 weeks I think.. as much as I wanted u/s at the beginning, I dont want them anymore! theres always something new that comes up and its stressfull for nothing in the end! So, I wouldn't mind having just one more u/s at 36 weeks or so to determine if Ill have a c-section or not.. unless theres bleeding then I don't mind u/s ofcourse! 

Hope yours will move! But Im sure it will!! It still has alot of time too.. mine is a complete one so alot less chance for it to move but still not impossible!! Take it easy!! xo


----------



## babydrms

Yep, low-lying have 95% chance of moving - the complete ones are much more tricky!


----------



## roxane1986

exactly so just take it easy in the meantime and Im sure you will get good news next week!! :)


----------



## jchic

Springy - whats Rhogam? 

Baby - Vday is just around the corner!!!


----------



## Springy

babydrms said:


> Springy - it's weird though, this week is DRAGGING!! I think because I have been holding my breath for viability which is Sunday!!

This week is dragging for me because I'm working long hours and have a zillion things to do .... and I haven't been sleeping well so I want to constantly nap!! Hitting viability for me was HUGE - way bigger than I ever thought it would be ... Now I am starting to get excited and think "who will he look like?" "will he have DH eyes or mine?" "how big/small will he be?"


----------



## Springy

jchic said:


> Springy - whats Rhogam?
> 
> Baby - Vday is just around the corner!!!

My blood antibodies / rhesus factor is negative so they give me a shot to prevent any issues with it mixing with the babies blood.

A woman is at risk when she has a negative Rh factor and her partner has a positive Rh factor. This combination can produce a child who is Rh positive. While the mother's and baby's blood systems are separate there are times when the blood from the baby can enter into the mother's system. This can cause the mother to create antibodies against the Rh factor, thus treating an Rh positive baby like an intruder in her body. If this happens the mother is said to be sensitized.

A sensitized mother's body will make antibodies. These antibodies will then attack an Rh positive baby's blood, causing it to breaking down the red blood cells of the baby and anemia will develop. In severe cases this hemolytic disease can cause illness, brain damage and even death.


----------



## ewwg12345

Rox I know what you mean about the scans...I get nervous every time, and now you don't get "good" pictures, just body parts, so it is just nerve wracking...I have to do another one next week so they can look at the heart, but then I get a month off, thank goodness! I hope your placenta moves and doesn't give you any trouble.

Baby V day is almost here! I think that is the biggest milestone, I think I'll relax a lot more once we get there...you are soooo close! I hope the rest of the week goes quick for you.

Springy that is interesting about the Rh factor...I knew what it was generally (eg that babies' and mom's blood was different and didn't mix well), but I never knew how serious the implications could be. Thank goodness they can give you preventative treatment!


----------



## ewwg12345

Ladies, do any of you have parenting books that you really like and can recommend? We have lots of pregnancy books, but next to nothing on what happens once baby is here! When I reminded DH that we're half baked today, he looked all panicked and said, shouldn't we be reading books on parenting or something? I reckon he might be right...so if you have suggestions I'd love to hear them! :)

PS finally took our first bump shot today, still just looks like I am fat. DH took it on the normal camera, but I'll try to remember to do one on my phone tomorrow so I can upload it easier!


----------



## babydrms

I'm sure you don't look fat!!

I'll just add to rhogam convo, in that it usually ends up being an issue for subsequent babies, not the baby which causes the sensitization...if mom develops antibodies they usually recommend no more babies :(

I am reading 'Bringing up Bebe' by Pamela Druckerman. I am a huge fame so far, it offers a comparison between how American and British babes are raised compared to French. I have found it eye opening.


----------



## roxane1986

Emma, can't wait to see your bump pic!! Im sure you look perfect!! 

I was wondering, why do all of you ladies can't wait to pass 24 weeks rather then another week? We say V-day.. but I am wondering whats the difference between 23 and 24 weeks? Like, for me, 30 weeks is when Ill start breathing cause before that I find is wayyyy too early! But is it cause before 24 weeks, dr's wont do anything or..??? Im not sure I understand sorry!


----------



## mrsmax

Rox - in the UK at least 24 weeks is when the doctors have a duty to do everything possible to keep the baby alive. It is also the week when it becomes truely viable outside the womb (i think there is a bout a 50% chance of survival). Also, it is when the feutus legally becomes a person in its own right in the UK....hope that helps!!!


----------



## Springy

When I was looking Rox it says that a baby born after 24 weeks has a 40 to 70% chance of suriving. After 25 weeks this goes up to 50 to 80% and by 26 weeks you are at 80 to 90% survival. 

My breathe a sigh of relief week will be 32 weeks once his lungs are fully developed .... But I know deep down that if something happened now and he decides to pop out and join us that there is a VERY good likelihood that medicine will be able to help him.

Ultimately we all want the babies to stay in there as long as possible, however, my friend had her son at 32 weeks and back then Babydrms and Berki kept telling me that he would be fine etc. and I kept thinking HOW he is SO small ... well looking at him today you would NEVER know he was premature!!!


----------



## roxane1986

thanks ladies!! This helped me understand the V-day happiness!! :) hehe


----------



## Kelly9

I think the legal person thing is 20 weeks here, not sure if I'm right though, but at 20 weeks if baby passed they would get a birth/death certificate and have to be legally buried/cremated etc so I'm thinking it's 20 weeks here, also if a baby is born with a beating heart even if for a few seconds all the above applies. 

I will breath easier at 30 weeks and the best at 32. Anything before scares the crap out of me so only another 5.5-7.5 weeks to go. The last week before V day dragged for me till we got the official moving date etc and now I've just got so much to do I can barely keep on on bnb... I'm suppose to be napping right now in fact.


----------



## jchic

Emma - Happy 20 weeks girl! Cant wait to see your bump pic! I have heard that Bringing up Bebe like Baby recommended is really good. Its on my list to read! 

so, I felt movement today for the first time! It was like a rolling pin in my upper right stomach and it happened twice then that was it. I couldn't believe what it was, I completely jumped back in shock, haha!


----------



## roxane1986

Yay for movement jchic!!:)

I had a really stressfull day today at work hope to get good news tomorrow! Hope baby didnt feel all that stress!!


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies,
You are all progressing nicely. I can't wait til all our babies get here. I'm in the process of working on my birth story, hopefully I'll have it done and be able to share it with all of you in a few days.

The boys are doing great. Eating well and gaining weight. In fact it looks like Alejandro will be coming home sometime next week :thumbup: and after that it shouldn't be too long before Adrian comes home too. :happydance: I can't wait for them both to be home and I hope to have them both here by Christmas. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kelly9

I hope you get them home for christmas to! What a great present that would be! Please post some pics?


----------



## ewwg12345

Buster I hope you can bring them both home soon. Glad to hear they are eating well! :)


----------



## babydrms

Tiff - I think you are right on the 20 week being considered a person for us too, same kind of rules. 

jchich - so excited for movement for you!

Buster - I really hope they are both home in time for Christmas as well!

Rox - We will resucitate babies under 24 weeks, and some even make it (rarely and always really sad obviously) but 24 is always the rule of thumb. In fact, they will not give steroids to boost lung maturity until you are at least 23+5 because they need 48 hours to work if that makes sense.


----------



## ewwg12345

Here is my 20 week bump pic (first we have taken)...apologies for looking like a deer in headlights, DH didn't tell me when he was taking the picture! I also finally told work today, glad to have that over with. :)
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## babydrms

Aw, cute bump Emma!!


----------



## roxane1986

Buster, such good news that they are eating well and gaining :) Hope you get them before x-mas!! :)

thanks ladies for the explanation :)

Emma, super cute bump!! :)


----------



## mrsmax

Jchic - yay for movement!! Now the fun really begins - I found it much easier to bond with baby once I felt those kicks and squirms :) 

Buster - so pleassed boys are doing ok. How you feelong - you shattered or still on a high?


----------



## Springy

Emma you look amazing!!! Bet it felt good to have it totally out in the open :) No more hiding and wearing baggy clothes ;)

Buster so pleased to hear the boys are eating and gaining weight. It would truly be the best gift in the world to have them both home with you for Christmas :xmas4: Looking forward to the birth story and we definitely want to see pictures of them!

MrsMax - Happy last day of work! Does it feel weird to be finished up??? How long are you off for?

Jess - So happy for you feeling movement! I was exactly like Emma, felt hardly anything and was panicking at week 18 when I didn't think he was moving. But he is doing perfectly well inside me and now moving around all the time like a jumping bean :xmas8:

Tiff - Good luck with the GD results! How can you check yours online?! Ontario needs to jump on board with that!!!

Rox - Hopefully today is a less stressful day at work!!! I don't think my stress will end till Christmas time or even after the end of January :dohh:

Babydrms - I think we need to see an updated bump photo from you too!! :xmas1:


----------



## jchic

Buster - YAY! So glad the boys are doing well! I am hoping you get them home asap and that you are feeling well too. Cant wait to hear your birth story :)

Mrs. Max - how are you feeling?

Emma - Your bump is ADORABLE! Pregnancy suits you sooo well honey!


----------



## roxane1986

Lets ALL over the weekend take a bump pic and post them next week :) 

I can feel my bump getting bigger, feels like it'll explode, can't imagine how it's going to be like in 10 weeks!! Eeeekkk!! My belly button is popping out and it is kinda bluish around it :S Its not sore, I read its normal!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Buster - YAY! I really hope you can get the boys home in time for Christmas!

Emma - Cute :)


----------



## jchic

Rox - great idea! I feel like mine is going to explode too, haha. its definitely growing!!


----------



## Springy

My belly button is flattening out!!

Ill take a bump photo tomorrow after I have my hair cut and I am in my dress to head to my company Christmas function.


----------



## roxane1986

Yay cant wait to see some bump pics!!:)


----------



## babydrms

Honostly, I've been taking them every week for us and I didn't even toot this week. I am huge and embarrassed to tell people how far along I am. I am quite scared of how big I am going to end up. :( Maybe, when I get dressed up for the wedding tomorrow.


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies,
Emma lovely bump pic.
I look forward to seeing how many bump pics come in over the weekend.
Mrsmax I'm shattered and still on a high at the sametime if that's possible. LOL

Well we got some good news today. Looks like Alejandro will be coming home Sunday!! I so happy but now I'm freaking out, because I still have so much to do. It's going to be a busy weekend around here. But the good news is I should be able to get some good pics now that he will be out of the NICU. Adrian is also doing well but he still needs to grow some. Hopefully it won't be long before he will be joining his brother.


----------



## babydrms

Great news Buster!


----------



## Springy

babydrms said:


> Honostly, I've been taking them every week for us and I didn't even toot this week. I am huge and embarrassed to tell people how far along I am. I am quite scared of how big I am going to end up. :( Maybe, when I get dressed up for the wedding tomorrow.

Baby I am sure you are not as big as you think you are! We are always our own worst critics. I feel really big and feel like I have gained 10x as much weight as most women on here at 25 weeks. All my husband keeps saying to me is that I have a life growing in me and that weight means nothing! That it will all come off after. So be proud of that bump baby we worked SO hard to get here! Our journey were not easy ones and we definitely need to show off these bumps regardless of how big or small they are!!!!



Buster1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Emma lovely bump pic.
> I look forward to seeing how many bump pics come in over the weekend.
> Mrsmax I'm shattered and still on a high at the sametime if that's possible. LOL
> 
> Well we got some good news today. Looks like Alejandro will be coming home Sunday!! I so happy but now I'm freaking out, because I still have so much to do. It's going to be a busy weekend around here. But the good news is I should be able to get some good pics now that he will be out of the NICU. Adrian is also doing well but he still needs to grow some. Hopefully it won't be long before he will be joining his brother.

Buster that is amazing news!!!! Definitely think both boys will be home with you before the holidays!


----------



## jchic

Buster- great news! So happy about your Sunday homecoming! Im hoping for the Adrian to follow suit shortly after. 

Baby- dont think like that! Everyone carries differently and you are beautiful! Any weight you arent happy with will fall off after, dont worry!


----------



## roxane1986

Buster, great news! Enjoy it! Like springy im sure youll have them both before the holidays :) cant wait to see pics!

Baby, im sure you look gorgeous but i know what you mean!! Dont be shy of your bump, enjoy every minute of it cause im sure when itll be gone we'll miss it!!


----------



## Kelly9

SPringy I can't check online but the docs can access a system to check things like labs and u/s etc. 

Baby exactly what springy and all the rest said! We all carry differently and it doesn't mean anything we're growing babies! I feel bigger everyday and the scale has not been my friend my last couple of weigh ins. I'll just have to work harder to loose it. I'm a little worried since it's my third pregnancy :wacko: 

Emma nice bump. I only take bump pics on even weeks but I'll post my 24 week one I took a few days ago....
 



Attached Files:







tulip24.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 8









tulip241.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## roxane1986

Like i said in your journal kelly.. Your bump is sooo cute! I love it!!:)

I was 120 before i am now 140!!!!!! Omg!! And it didnt just go in my belly it also went in my butt! But whatever ill just have to do some zumba after :)
Too bad i cant do zumba now cause i love it and would of loved to rock my bump!!


----------



## Kelly9

I need to be more active it just hurts so much. I also need to eat better, with the moving and all the showings etc we've had to eat out a lot and I'm sick of it. So I'm going to start doing better and trying to walk a bit more.


----------



## Springy

Rox I have put on 20 pounds too and it's everywhere on me, my arms, face, back, hips etc I hate it but am telling myself my little man will be worth it! This is last night before going out to my Xmas company function!

https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a593/Springy9/EA78C3DA-8161-4BC5-950A-76403CE55BDB-12372-000008CCB22F9976.jpg

https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a593/Springy9/67A8C43D-54F8-4943-8E59-B19C59C27360-12372-000008CCBFACC727.jpg


----------



## jchic

Tiff and Bunny- great pics! I will post one tomorrow!

So yesterday I went bra shopping bc my bras were getting a bit tight. Went from a 36d to a 38e! Bought 2 bras and the difference is amazing! Was looking at bday dinner pics and my arms are HUGE. Ugh. 

Rox- I LOVE Zumba!!!! I cant wait to get back to it!!


----------



## roxane1986

You look gorgeous springy!!!!:)


----------



## Springy

Jess I should show you some of my wedding photos where my arms were toned and small .... NOT now!!!! But when I got gifts today and some were baby clothes it just reminds me that this will ALL be worth it!!! My little man means more to me than anything in the world already so no amount of weight gain would stop me from wanting this little guy.


----------



## Kelly9

Nice bump and tree! 

I'm around but won't be by the end of the week... I'll come back when things settled if I don't someone please come looking for me in my journal if I'm posting there, hopefully I won't loose any threads!


----------



## babydrms

I have also gained 20, everywhere - though I am sure a few of it is swelling in my legs and hands. I totally agree I would gain any amount of weight to feel Bug moving inside of me!!!

Also, I have become such a lover I just can't love on my kitties enough and I always talk about how much I love everyone lately - totally not how I am normally, but far better than being pregnant and crabby! The part that scares me is how much love I have for this baby, I am finding it a little scary. This poor kid is going to have to deal with me wanting to squeeze the life out of him /her, lol, so overwhelming!


----------



## Buster1

Loving the bumps girls. Well Alejandro came home Sunday night and dh and I made it through. I had a doctors appointment today to check on my blood pressure it's going down, but they want me to stay on the blood pressure meds until my post partum appointment (boo).

Adrian is still in the NICU and doing well. Looks like we are going to move him to the hospital that is less busy and a little closer to us on Wednesday. Then at that point I hope it won't be long til he comes home too. I'm sure it will be crazy at home having the two boys to deal with at the same time, but having one at home and one in the NICU takes a tole. It's like being split in half. I hope to have pics for you guys as soon as things clam down. Take care of yourselves ladies and your little ones.


----------



## Kelly9

Baby you won't squish the babe, it sometimes feels like it but you just smother them with kisses instead :)

Buster great news getting one boy home and soon the other one closer to you at least! How much is the smallest one weighing in at now?


----------



## babydrms

Haha, I was just joking about squeezing the baby, but you better believe there are going to be millions of kisses!

Yayee for getting one of the boys home Buster!!


----------



## mrsmax

Buster - it must be crazy hard. They will both be home soon hon :hugs:

I havent put on much weight this pregnancy so far - but the payment has been lots and lots of :sick: !! However, I think that might change now I'm on mat leave and have access to lots of christmas chocs :rofl:


----------



## babydrms

Mrsmax - very jealous of your leave!


----------



## mrsmax

Yep - I highly recommend it. All I have on the agenda today is a pregnancy massage and washing minimax's clothes :)


----------



## roxane1986

Buster, so glad one of the boys is home now and the other one is doing good!! thats great!!:)

Baby, I feel the same way!! I have soooo much love to give to this baby Im worried Ill forget to give love to dh and my dogs!! lol

I forgot to take a picture this weekend but I will for sure by v-day, which is coming really soon!:)

Mrsmax, at 36 weeks, you need that mat leave.. rest alot you need it to get ready for minimax!! :) 

I might be going on sick leave starting at the end of the month, im not sure yet, I see my dr on the 19th..


----------



## Springy

While I am jealous of the lack of weight gain I have to admit that I have enjoyed not being nauseous and not puking my guts out which I was very afraid would happen to me when pregnant!

Rox what type of work do you do? I don't think I could ever get my doctor to write me a note to be on sick leave because he is a stickler for that and thinks women are fine to continue working and also I sit at a desk all day so its not like I am straining myself. 

I am however counting down the days till Christmas holiday's start - T-8 days!! I am getting so burned out - working 8am till 8 or 9pm at night is not fun at all :( Hoping that a major project I am on at work is sent out the door before the 21st so that I can have a quiet January. If it doesn't then that means its going out the first week back in Jan :cry:

Buster - can't wait to see the pictures and I'm so happy to hear that you have survived the first few nights at home with Alejandro!

Tiff - good luck with the move!

Baby & Rox - there will NEVER be too much love for a child!!! You will just find you have a larger capacity to love and that you will be able to love your DH and your child without losing the love for one of them.


----------



## roxane1986

springy, I work in an office as well in fiance.. but the thing is complicated!! First of all, I have complete placenta previa which is stressing me alot.. I drive 3hrs a day about an hr in traffic.. and now to complicate everything even more.. my permament job wants me to go back which is only 20 hrs a week.. so I dont want too.. I am working now a full time job on a contract.. I am with the provincial government.. they do alot of contract.. you leave your permanent but don't resign and you go do a contract for as long as you can usually.. but now they have just decided last week they want me to go back Jan 2.. at my 20 hrs a week.. I can't do that right before my mat leave, that'll screw everything up soo bad.. so I spoke to them, they are suppose to reconsider their decision and let me know at the end of the day today.. so if they dont change their mind, I will ask my dr to leave early (Jan) so it wouldnt affect my EI during mat leave!! My contract position, they had extended my contract for 16 months which was perfect.. I was going to be gone on mat leave and still be able to come back here full time after.. So yeh its complicated and very messed up!


----------



## roxane1986

Ladies, I have now a journal and I posted pics today!! :) Go check it out!


----------



## jchic

Rox - going to hop on to your journal to see the pics! 

Hoping you all are ok - so many great updates on here :)

Not much going on here. Have my scan on 20th and I cant wait to see them! Mike and I both took the day off because this scan is at the perinatal office and then my ob appt is after that. They are right down the hall. They said this scan will be long, like 1.5 hours. I cant imagine laying there for that long, haha.


----------



## Springy

Oh Rox that is complicated ;) Mine is just a regular desk job 40 hours a week and I only take 20 min to get into the office and max 30 to get home so I really can't say my commute is even stressful! I am hoping to work up till 8th of March and be off after that! But that could all change if my health changes between now and then!

Jess - it is a long scan but SO worth it! you will get to see great shots of the twinkies! Dave and I also took the day off when we had our 20 week scan. We relaxed in the morning then went for lunch afterwards!


----------



## roxane1986

jchic, enjoy your scan!!:) Yes they are pretty long, they measure everything.. but if you get a good tech it's alot of fun cause she shows you everything even lungs, brain, toes hehe!! its really cool!! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## babydrms

Springy - I'm worried I am going to have too much love, not too little. It is a little overwhelming thinking about it!


----------



## ewwg12345

Hi ladies, loving the good news on here...Buster so glad you have one boy at home, I bet Adrian will be able to join his brother very soon!

Springy great picture, you look so cute and I love your tree! :)

Kelly I hope all is going well with the move!

Rox love the 3d pic in your profile! I can't wait to check out your journal and see your pics on there.

Jchic hope you have a great scan! The 20 week scan takes forever but it is great to see all the body parts and the heart and everything. 

Mrsmax and Daisy and Baby hope you ladies are doing well!

Sorry I have been MIA, this week is crazy with work and honestly it is going to continue to be crazy for the next week or so! I just got back from a meeting in San Diego yesterday, had a meeting in NY today, plus a scan this afternoon and our work holiday party tonight. Tomorrow I fly to Austin for 2 days for another meeting, and Friday we have houseguests arriving! I get tired just thinking about it. Anyways, I am totally behind on B&B but will try to catch up when I can. Hope everyone is doing great!

x
Emma


----------



## roxane1986

Wow Emma, you are really busy!!!! Dont forget to take a breath!!


----------



## roxane1986

Happy banana week by the way!!:)


----------



## jchic

Happy 21 weeks Emma!!!!


----------



## Springy

Happy 21 weeks Emma! And wow that is a RIDICULOUS schedule for travelling!!!!! You will totally deserve the holiday break - do you get time off after Christmas???


----------



## roxane1986

So for those of you who didnt see my journal.. here are some pictures of my baby bump.. First is at 12 weeks and second at 21w2d... I will take a new one Friday after I get my hair done.. Also would like some advice on what I should do with my hair.. as you can see in my pics, I need to do something lol
 



Attached Files:







12w.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 11









21w2d.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## roxane1986

Jess, updates on your scan?? Pics??


----------



## Kelly9

You've got a tiny bump rox!

Hi to everyone else, just popping in quick, my house is all boxed up!


----------



## babydrms

Hi everyone!

Rox, I like the idea of copper highlights.

Emma, I am tired just reading that post!! :hugs:

Best of luck with the move Tiff!


----------



## ewwg12345

Hey everyone! We are leaving momentarily for Tennessee, hooray! I won't be on here much over the next couple weeks (no internet at my parent's house, hard to believe but it's true), but will try to check on my phone from time to time. In the meantime, here is my 22 week bump.

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and a wonderful New Year to you all! I am so thankful to have met all you sweet ladies on here! x

Emma
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## roxane1986

You look wonderful Emma!! :)

Merry x-mas and happy new year to you too emma and all the lovely ladies on here!! This is our best year so far with many more to come!:)

I posted my 25 weeks bump in my journal but here it is.. 

Could anybody tell me how to rename my journal in my signature instead of having the link? Please!! :)
 



Attached Files:







25weeks.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 9









25weeksbelly.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mrsmax

gorgeous bumps ladies :)


----------



## Kelly9

Rox you copy the link to the first page of your journal then click on the symbol that looks like an earth with a chain link at the bottom then you paste the link there, then click ok, you'll then see a highlighted blue section, and in that section you type the name you want your journal to be then ok! Hope that works

Emma and rox such tiny cute bellies! 

Emma merry christmas and happy new year to you to! Hope you can get on a little while away :)


----------



## babydrms

Love the bumps ladies! 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Emma!


----------



## roxane1986

Omg minimax is coming sooo soon!!! Good luck cant wait to see pics and hear your birth story! :)


----------



## mrsmax

I know - it is akk beginning to seem a bit real! once Christmas is out the way I am going to be a nervous wreck as Ill have nothing to distract me from the birth and baby, I am really excited, but scared too!!!!!!! I still dont quite believe I am having a baby!! :rofl:

ps my ticker is one day out - so I have even less time :)


----------



## Kelly9

^ lol!


----------



## Buster1

Happy holidays and new year to all you lovely ladies. Beautiful bump pics. I never thought I'd say this but I kind of miss my bump now that it's gone. Still working on my birth story as these boys are keeping me very busy. Hope to have it posted soon. Take care ladies and enjoy the holiday season.


----------



## Kelly9

Merry christmas buster and everyone or happy holidays whichever you prefer :)


----------



## roxane1986

Merry christmas everyone!!!:)


----------



## ewwg12345

Merry Christmas to all! :)


----------



## jchic

Hey all! Hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## Springy

Hope everyone had a great Christmas / holidays! Was away from BnB over the holiday and now struggling to catch up!

Mrs max how are you feeling?? Due date is fast approaching!!!


----------



## mrsmax

10 days to go and feeling great!!! Had a lovely Christmas, now looking forward to NYE and then the big arrival! How's everyone else?


----------



## roxane1986

wow mrsmax, it could really happen anytime!! Im going to tell you good luck right now in case I don't get to say it again before!! ;)


----------



## jchic

Mrs. Max!!! Wow only 10 more days to go!!! That is so phenomenal! So glad you are feeling good. Your LO will be here in the blink of an eye, I am THRILLED for you!!!!! Cant wait to hear your birth story :)

AFM - went for our 20 week scan, and posted about this in my journal, but they only found a right kidney on our little boy. Kidney is a redundant organ, so he is healthy and will be just fine, just no collision sports like hockey or football. He can fall off his bike, run around like a crazy little boy and play other sports. He just has to get his kidney checked once a year by scan. They sent me for a fetal MRI and a fetal echo and all else looked great, thank GOD. We go back on Jan 16th for our OB appt and next scan. Babies weighed 10.6 oz so far and total weight gain for me is 9lbs so far.


----------



## roxane1986

wow jchic 9 lbs!!! Keep it up girl!! Good for you! Im up 25 now and only have one :S

Glad your LO's are doing good.. Like you said, he will be just fine!! :)


----------



## jchic

Rox - I am definitely going to put on much more, because I have been STARVING lately, literally, I could eat a house at this point, haha. 

I cant believe how close everyone is getting to their due dates on here, eeeekkkkk talk about exciting!!!!!


----------



## roxane1986

I was starving from the beginning to now.. now Im hungry but I feel full really fast.. baby is pushing on my organs I think! On x-mas I wanted to eat soo much but I couldnt.. there was no room in there!! lol might be a good thing, the weight gain will slow down a lil!!


----------



## Springy

Rox I am right with you in weight gain and hunger .... However now as soon as I eat even a normal I've meal I feel full andgoss and most nights I could happily skip dinner, like tonight .... I had a mandarin orange then we went shopping and of course had room for fro yo!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I was up about 7 pounds with 1 at 20 weeks which is good so I'd say you're doing great. Unfortunately I made the mistake of getting on the scale today after not having one for 3 weeks and eating like crap with the limited food we had and I was not happy with the number. I'm hoping it'll go down a bit in the next week now that the holidays are over and we have all our stuff. Going to try to eat better but it's hard when fresh produce is expensive to come by where we now live. 

Mrsmax! OMG! We'll know whether baby is a he or she soon! I'm going :pink: still.... maybe.... what were your pregnancy symptoms again and what do you think baby is?


----------



## mrsmax

Hi - this thread has been quiet - hope everyone is ok and had a good new year. I cant believe it is 2013 - the year we get our much wanted babies :happydance:

Well, I am now officially 2 days overdue. No reall signs of anything happening yet - am bored but not too uncomfy..just waiting. WE now think it is definitely a girl - but we shall find out soon. 

I have finally started a journel, but cant work out how to do a quick link to it on my siggy - does anyone know? 

will report in when I have more news :hug:


----------



## roxane1986

Wow mrsmax, 2 days overdue!!! Good luck! Cant wait to hear your birth story!!:)


----------



## jchic

Mrs. Max - EEEKKKKKK!!!!! This baby is coming this week for you I bet! I am so excited for you! How long will they let you go past your due date? I cant wait to hear all about everything and make sure you keep us posted. I am the WORST at posting links on this site, but maybe the girls can help you so we can stalk your journal!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

mrsmax - you are going to be a mommy in a few days!! Are they going to induce you?

As far as adding the link, go to Edit your signature.... Add some text like "My Journal" then highlight it and click on the icon with a globe with chains on it.... then give the URL for your new journal... let me know if you have questions.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Springy

MrsMax my girlfriend went 4 days overdue and had her little one yesterday! She avoided induction so I'm going to cross all fingers and toes that you also can avoid induction!!!!

Did everyone have a good Christmas / Holiday Season and New Years? 2013 is going to be an awesome year for all of us :happydance:


----------



## jchic

We are all due in 2013!!!!! How freaking exciting is that!!!!!


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh very exciting 2013!!!:)
I got up really quick this morning and I tripped in my pj pants, and i fell on my knees!! I didnt hit my belly but my lower back is sore :S


----------



## jchic

:( Sorry you fell Rox! Hoping your backpain eases up! Glad you didnt hurt yourself!!!


----------



## Kelly9

mrsmax!!!! We'll all know so soon! I think it's a girl to! Off to find your journal.

Rox hope you're feeling ok falling is scary!


----------



## babydrms

I'm so excited minimax is almost here!!!

Glad you only hit your knees Rox!


----------



## mrsmax

rox - that sounds horrid, least bump was ok. They say you can usualy fall and bump will be fine cause of all the protetive fluid around it, but I am such a klutz I worry about tripping all the time.


----------



## roxane1986

I was never falling before but now that im pregnant I fell like 3 times but yesterday was a bigger fall the other two times was more slipping and one time i went to sit on a stool to tie my boots and i missed the stool! I couldnt laughing after that!! Lol i get times that i cant stop laughing.. My mom says we'll have a giggly boy lol


----------



## Springy

Rox sorry to hear about the fall! How are you feeling now?

MrsMax I am also thinking team pink! Off to find your journal!


----------



## babydrms

I can't open mrsmax journal :(


----------



## Kelly9

just go under "search" and type in mrsmax and you should find it :) 

Hope your baby is on it's way!


----------



## Buster1

Hi everyone Hope you all had a wonderful holiday. 2013 is going to be a great year for us. I can't wait to hear about all the new little ones that will be making their way into the world. Looks like mrsmax is up next.

Sorry I've been MIA lately but the boys are keeping me very busy. I knew having twins would be a lot of work but nothing could have prepared me for this. Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining I wouldn't change it for the world. But I do feel out if the loop with the rest of the world at times.

Take care ladies I'll be checking in to see how everyone is getting on and of course baby announcements as well.


----------



## Kelly9

Buster does that mean they're both at home now? Yay! And of course twins would keep you busy, one keeps me tied up all the time!


----------



## Springy

I am sure they do keep you really busy Buster!! You will haven to share some photos of your little guys when you get a chance!

Has anyone heard from Emma since the holidays???


----------



## babydrms

I haven't heard from Emma but she did write something about being gone for a while, I think. Maybe we can message her on facebook?

Buster - I bet those boys are keeping you busy!! I agree, would love to see some pics!


----------



## roxane1986

Buster, can't wait to see pictures of your lil boys!! :) 

Havnt heard from emma in a while either!


----------



## jchic

Is Emma ok? I dont have FB, so can someone check in on her and let me know?

Buster - I cannot wait to see the boys! Send pics whenever you get a free moment, which I am sure arent that often nowadays! Send me all your tips on having twinkies, I am going to need them!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Buster - so glad to hear from you.. was thinking about you the other day. Can't wait to see pics of the little munchkins!


----------



## Kelly9

I talked to Emma on FB around or just after christmas, I think she's just busy but I was thinking about her as well, hopefully she comes back soon.


----------



## Springy

I just sent her a message on Facebook to say Hi and make sure she is oK!


----------



## ewwg12345

I'm here I'm here! Sorry for being MIA, everything is fine, I've just been traveling a lot for work and personal stuff and have not been on B&B much...sorry to worry you ladies! :( I hope everyone had a wonderful new year, I can't believe how close we all are to meeting our babies (or, in the case of Buster, have already met them!!!).

I will get caught up on all the journals this weekend, I hope everyone is feeling well and having fun with shower and nursery planning!

x Emma


----------



## Kelly9

Nice to see you back Emma!


----------



## roxane1986

Good to hear from you emma!!:)


----------



## roxane1986

I have a feeling minimax has arrived!! Cant wait to hear!!


----------



## Springy

Glad to hear you're a-ok and just busy! I get worried now when I don't see our ladies posting :)


----------



## mrsmax

I wish :( Sadly no signs yet - we went for a 4 mile walk today (long at 9 and bit months), got drenched but still signs of baby. Try to tell myself we are only 6 days overdue, but the panic is starting to set it. I really dont want to be induced, but I dont want to put baby at risk either which is what can happen after EDD plus 14 days.....

Still, I guess it was tough getting the baby in so should have expected it to be tough to get baby out :rofl:


----------



## Springy

Mrs max - my sister went naturally at 10 days late with both her boys so you still have time! Hang in there :)

Do you have a stability / birthing ball to bounce on?


----------



## roxane1986

Baby is just really comfy in there.. No worries, you and baby will do fine! 

Do you have a jacuzzi or do you know anyone who does? My cousine when she was a few days over due she spent some time in a jaccuzi with the jets on and she went into labour that night.. Could be a coincidence or maybe it helped!!

Will continue thinking of you!! xo


----------



## jchic

Mrs Max- you have a few days left. See what up to 10days brings then discuss with your doc. LO is just comfy ;) even though you probably arent!

Emma- so good to hear from you!!!! Glad all is ok :)


----------



## babydrms

Mrsmax - minimax must be so comfy!!! Hope things progress naturally for you soon!


----------



## Kelly9

Try not to stress you don't want to scare labour away! I read a study that shows that ivf babies like to gestate longer then natural conception babies. Thought it was interesting. Also read that most women go into labour by 9 days over due. You can do it! Bounce on a ball have lots of sex and orgasms!


----------



## mrsmax

thanks for all your support everyone - bouncing ball and sexy time it is!!


----------



## mrsmax

...not at the same time obviously :rofl:


----------



## roxane1986

Haha have fun mrsmax!!!


----------



## Springy

Well technically you COULD do that at the same time :rofl:


----------



## jchic

Mrs Max I want you to have your baby NOW!!! LOL


----------



## babydrms

LOL, at sexy time on the ball!!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Good luck Mrsmax!


----------



## ewwg12345

Good luck Mrsmax!


----------



## mrsmax

thanks everyone!!!! Back soon...xx


----------



## Kelly9

aww good luck!


----------



## roxane1986

Anyone heard from Buster? Can't wait to see pictures of the lil boys! Hope the whole family is doing great!


----------



## Springy

Heard from her on another thread that both boys were home before Xmas ... that was the last update!


----------



## roxane1986

ok thx springy!


----------



## Buster1

Hey ladies I'm still around. Sorry I haven't had a chance to post lately but these boys are keeping me very busy. I feel like I have lost touch with the world. LOL. I'm having trouble posting pics but I'm going to change my avatar pic to one of the boys when I get a chance. Oops gotta go the boys are waking up. Hope all of you are doing well. Hugs to all!!!


----------



## roxane1986

Good to hear from you buster!! Glad you and the boys are doing great!! Cant wait to see pictures :)


----------



## jchic

Buster - so glad you and the boys are doing well! Cant wait to see pics xoxo


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for pics soon!


----------



## ewwg12345

Buster glad things are going well, I am sure you have your hands full! Looking forward to seeing what the boys look like! :)


----------



## Buster1

Hi everyone
Hope you and your babies are doing well. Not much new to report here. The boys go for their first set of shots tomorrow and I'm not looking forward to that. I know its going to hurt them I just hope they don't get a bad reaction afterwards. I know you guys want to see pics but my technologicly challenged self is having trouble posting pics. But I did manage to change my avatar so you can get a sneak peek. I'm still working on getting more pics posted so stay tuned. Take care ladies and keep taking care of those babies.


----------



## Springy

Oh buster they are super cute!!!! Easiest thing I have found for photos us photobucket. Upload the images from your computer to phone to there and then you can paste image code into bnb or email code for friends to see via email!


----------



## roxane1986

Buster, they are adorable!! Such a cute picture!!:) 
Good luck for their shots but dont worry they might not even feel it ;)


----------



## jchic

Buster they are just stunning!!!! You are one lucky mama!!! Hoping the shots go well and it isnt too bad!


----------



## ewwg12345

Buster they are gorgeous!


----------



## Kelly9

Aww they're adorable! 

I posted pics in my journal from my scan and my bump.


----------



## Buster1

Thanks everyone. The shots weren't too bad. Adrian does have a slight fever but it doesn't seem to be bothering him. The biggest problem is sore thighs where they got the shots.

Thanks for the info on photo bucket. I'm going to try that when I get a chance. Well best be off to sleep got to be up un a couple of hours when dh has to leave for work. Take care ladies!!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Hey everyone, just thought I'd post an update since I had another scan today. Baby is 3 lbs 3 oz and measuring in the 75th percentile, which is great since the reason they are doing extra scans is to check for growth restrictions (I had low pappa in my 1st tri screening). So far so good! I also managed to slow my weight gain this month and only gained 1.5lbs, yay. I'm up 22 lbs so far. Did my glucose test, I will hear on Monday if I passed. Can't believe how far along we all are, crazy!

Have a wonderful weekend ladies! x


----------



## roxane1986

Wow that is great weight emma!!! For the baby and you!!


----------



## Springy

Awesome update Emma!!

Our little guy was measuring "normal" at our scan today ... I'm going to ask the Dr on Thursday what "normal" means - I want a weight :)

Can you believe he will be here before you know it!!!! What weekend is your shower Emma?


----------



## ewwg12345

Shower is March 2nd...I feel like the time is starting to fly by now!

Rox can't wait to hear about your shower this weekend! Take lots of pictures! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Springy your little boy is 4 pounds + then but yes it is fun knowing the weight so let us know when you find out! 

Emma great news with your little guy :) 

I'm going to be starting operation get baby out as of 37 weeks, I'm just way beyond ready to meet her even though I know I'll miss my bump.


----------



## mrsmax

Emma that is great news :)

Enjoy your baby showers - I loved mine and we got some wonderful gifts.

Buster - your boys are so cute. I have never been able to work out photobucket - hence no pics for me. wll keep trying though.

Cant believe you guys are given the weight of the baby before it i born - our scans in the Uk are pretty non-informative.

I cant wait for you all to become mommies - it is the best experience ever - I dont even miss my bump like I thought I would, I am too busy staring at my gorgeous baby :kiss:

Have a great weekend x


----------



## jchic

Oh great updates all around ladies! Em- awesome weights for LO and you! Nice!!!! 
Mrs Max- so glad to hear from you that Eva is doing well!!!! 
Kelly- you look great :)


----------



## roxane1986

Mrsmax!!!!! I didnt even know u had your baby and its a girl!!!!!! Congrats!!!!:) yay!!!


----------



## Springy

Tiff - good to know he's around the 4pound mark!!!


----------



## Buster1

Great updates everyone. You are all getting so close now. Mrsmax congrats on the birth of your precious little girl Eva. I love that name. Can't wait for the next little bundles to come along in our group.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm getting loads of pressure down below now hopefully it means baby comes before 40 weeks!


----------



## babydrms

Emma - great news about you and baby's weight!

Loving all the great updates...not much here. Mostly finished the nursery pics are in my journal!


----------



## marie44

Just checking in quickly. Life has been chaos since the babies arrived. Some days I would go all day without eating, there was so little time. Now I am back at work and finding the balance to be a little more sane although I miss my babies so much. I finally figured out how to put a picture on my signature so you can see Cassidy & Angela who are 2-1/2 months old now. I miss everyone here and hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Springy

Marie they are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!

How are you finding being back at work???

Mrs Max how is little Eva doing? She is such a cutie!


----------



## ewwg12345

Marie they are gorgeous, and I see they can't hold still even for a picture! :) I am sure you are loving the chaos. I hope work is going well, was it very hard to go back?

MrsMax I only just figured out you have a journal, sorry about that! Congrats on the arrival of Eva! So exciting that these babies are arriving after all the waiting and anticipation!

x


----------



## roxane1986

Wow Marie, they are gorgeous!!!! Sooo cute!!! 
Already back at work!! wow it goes fast !


----------



## Springy

So ladies who technically based on due dates is next? I think its Rox and I who are both now due on the 21st of March ... her date is firm as its a Section and that's my projected date. Is there anyone before us? 

I think everyone is after us ... YIKES!


----------



## ewwg12345

I'm April 24 (EDD).


----------



## roxane1986

whoaaa!!! I might be the next one!!! Crazy to say that! And springy, you might also be the next one.. could happen before your due date!!! :)


----------



## Springy

I have a chat with him EVERYDAY about how 38 weeks would be the perfect time to make an arrival .... ;)


----------



## roxane1986

Hehe cute! We shall see if he already has good listening skills ;)
It could also be kelly since its not her first!


----------



## babydrms

I will be induced sometime between March 24th -31st, if I haven't gone already but I agree 38 weeks would be amazing.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm due march 26th but who the heck knows when I'll go given that it's my third baby. I'll be doing everything I can from 37 weeks on to get things going including asking to have my membranes striped, 38 weeks would be perfect!


----------



## mrsmax

I'm so excited for you all to become mums - it is the most wonderful experience ever. And it really it is worth every IVF injection, disappointment and negative pregnancy test!

I have just put my birth story on my journal if you want some inspiration - it was a prety positive experience and I know I couldnt get enough of reading good expereiences as I got close to my due date as it seemed everyone kept telling bad experiences and I knew there had to be some good ones out there :kiss:


----------



## marie44

Thanks everyone! I am so fortunate to have 2 beautiful healthy babies. Going back to work was not too bad. I do think about them all day long but i don't feel stress or anxiety from leaving them. I'm up with them in the morning before i leave for work and overnight when they wake up which gives me a lot of baby time to get me through the day. I think knowing they are in good hands helps.

Mrs.max- congratulation, i will have to check out the pics.

Buster- i see your boys were born 10 days after my girls. They seem to be healthy though.

GL to all the upcoming mothers!


----------



## jchic

Marie the girls are gorgeous! So happy for you :)

My C section will be scheduled for the week of April 25th which will be 38 weeks. Hoping to make it that long but who the heck knows. I have been told that is quite the rarity with twins! 
Rox, Springy, Ambre and Tiff are all really close - its anyone's game who goes first!
Then Emma and Me!


----------



## roxane1986

Yayy! So many babies coming soon!!:)


----------



## Kelly9

Marie so nice ot hear from you and to see a pic of the girls, they're gorgeous! Glad going back to work didn't stress you out!

Yeah it's anyones game for who will go when out of the 4 of us. 

Terrible heart burn today :(


----------



## marie44

Kelly - i had horrible heartburn & i got a presciption for nexium the last month of my pg & it was a lifesaver. Don't know what you're taking though.

Jchic - i went 37 weeks & 5 days so just 2 days shy of my scheduled date but they said that is not too common. Just some advice for you bc you are carrying twins (& everyone really) to go to all of the appts & tests even optional ones. I ended up with pre eclampsia & hellp syndrone & had to give birth immediately or i could have had a ruptured liver & seizure. A week before, everything was fine. I just didn't get the optional bw which was the only real way to detect it since i didn't have many symptoms. Thank god, everything turned out ok. I thought bc i felt good, everything was fine. Not to preach but i would take it all seriously.


----------



## Springy

My OBGYN has started me on weekly visits now after 34 weeks .... partly b/c I am complaining about swelling and water retention and he wants to make sure it doesn't develop into anything more serious.

AND he also did the GBS swab for me at his office - several, if not the majority, of my friends have been sent home with the swab. He believes that is OBGYN laziness to not do it in office so I was happy he did it for me.

I am all about the appointments and always happy when I hear he wants to see me and is willing to listen to any / all concerns I have. 

I was worried when I went with this OB that it is hard to get in touch with his office but honestly I am beyond happy - so hopefully everyone else experiences are like mine and Marie's with lots of monitoring and attention! Our little ones deserve the best!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm seeing a new doc at 36 weeks since I'll be in NS then, I've seen so many it's confusing, with my son I saw one guy the whole way through was much better. I need to make sure they do a GBS swab because no one is hooking me up to IV antibiotics unless I absolutely need them.


----------



## Springy

Tiff - my friend SIL went into labor about 10 days ago and before they did anything they swabbed immediately to test for it. Hopefully the Hali hospital would do the same for you as there is no need for the drugs unless you're + and if you are + then you DEFINITELY want them!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

^ Oh I know and I'll make sure I ask them to do it and if I need antibiotics the iv is only in while they're infusing, I don't want to be restricted at all while in labour I'd rather have a couple of pokes instead. With any luck I'll be GBS neg like i was with Skyler.


----------



## jchic

My doctor hasnt mentioned anything about a GBS test, I assume thats for later on? Right now I get seen at the obygyn every 3 weeks and I get a scan at MFM every 2 weeks. After this next appt next week (for glucose test), then I will be seen every 2 weeks.


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah they usually do GBS around 36-38 weeks depending on the OB.


----------



## roxane1986

I always feel rushed when I see my ob! Im not very satisfied with him!:( i always forget most pf my questions! I need to start writing them down!


----------



## Springy

Jess you'l have it done later not to worry - he only mentioned it to me at the appointment before this one and said we will swab for GBS at your next appointment. Then he did it at my 34 week appointment. And he didn't even discuss the implications of being positive, I assume he will do that next week when I see him or the week after.


----------



## babydrms

I am currently on the two week appointment plan, weekly NST's (which may increase to twice a week) and my next growth scan/mfm appointment is 3 weeks from the last appointment. In our area, GBS is tested for singleltons around 36 weeks and usually a bit sooner for twins. It does happen some people don't get antibiotics, we have an algorhythm we follow for monitoring the baby which is a combination of guidelines from the American Academy of Pediatrics and Center for Disease Control. Honostly, since we went to this algorythm, we barely have to draw blood from babies and mommies are much happier!

I second what mrsmax said, all appointments are important - I have seen patients get VERY sick, VERY fast...Not the majority obviously, but it does happen.


----------



## Kelly9

I"m calling tomorrow to book my final prenatal here in our tiny village before flying out next week should have that on wednesday as thats when they do prenatal and well woman stuff. I see MFM at the Grace in Halifax at 36 weeks, am hoping they will scan me to but not sure, it would be nice to see how big baby is measuring since she was a little bigger then I thought she'd be at my 32 week scan. Also will likely get swab done when I meet with the OB after.


----------



## Buster1

Hi ladies
Hope you all are doing well. I'm sure lots of prep work going on as we will be seeing lots of babies arriving soon.

All is well here. It's a lot if work taking care of 2 babies (not that I'm complaining). The days seem to be running together. They don't leave me with much spare time. Which is why I don't get to check in here as much as I would like. But I'm still here and looking forward to hearing about all the new babies that will soon be here.

Until next time ladies take care of yourselves and those babies. : )


----------



## roxane1986

Its nice to hear from u buster!!:) glad all is well!!

Babies will start popping in about 4 weeks!!! Eeeeeekkk!!:)


----------



## Kelly9

Yes they will or sooner if some of us are lucky lol! 

I've finished day 1 of travelling, the easy day, and am now in yellowknife. Tomorrow I won't be online as I'm travelling all day on 3 different flights. I am seriously worried about how I"m going to entertain and keep control of my 2.5 year old for not only 1 but 2 3 hour lay overs :wacko:


----------



## ewwg12345

Buster glad things are going well! I am sure you have your hands full but are loving it! 

Kelly good luck with your travels, that sounds challenging but it will be over soon and you'll be delivering before you know it!

I can't believe some of you are just a month from birth now...it will be so fun to see pictures everyone's babies when they come!

We spent the long weekend putting together furniture for the nursery and dealing with odds and ends...I'm getting excited but feeling like I'm running out of time to get everything done! A shot of the nursery is below, though we are nowhere near done (we need to swap out/hang several pictures, and the other half of the room still has a double bed in it, which is covered in boxes!).
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0610.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 10









DSCN0612.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Springy

Safe travels tomorrow Tiffany!!!! Fingers crossed Sky cooperates and behaves!

Emma nursery looks great! I posted pictures of our nursery in my journal!


----------



## Kelly9

I love the shelf emma :)

Springy, I may sound nit picky here, hopefully you won't take offence, but can I suggest not calling Skyler Sky... drives me bananas :haha: I cringe every time I hear/read it. --> is that weird? Or to momzilla of me to mention to people? Be honest!


----------



## roxane1986

Love the nursery emma!!:)

Kelly, hope ur day goes by fast and u get to NS quickly!!:)


----------



## Springy

Kelly9 said:


> I love the shelf emma :)
> 
> Springy, I may sound nit picky here, hopefully you won't take offence, but can I suggest not calling Skyler Sky... drives me bananas :haha: I cringe every time I hear/read it. --> is that weird? Or to momzilla of me to mention to people? Be honest!

Nope not at all!!!!! I would do the same if I hated it - when I'm at my computer I type his full name out, its laziness on my part on my iPhone sorry!!!!


----------



## mrsmax

I love the nursery Emma - ours is still only half finished and Eva is a month old!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

lol thanks springy. It also bugs me when people spell it wrong haha though I usually just let that one slide haha. 

It's snowing here, I hope they don't delay the flights I just want to get this show on the road. 

I've already got my waxing and hair apt made for the first 3 days I'm back home, I'll feel human again by friday :)


----------



## Springy

I actually think part of it yesterday was laziness on my phone and part was I couldn't remember the spelling so opted to shorten rather than spell it wrong :haha: Because I hate getting Caroline ... drives me bonkers so I totally relate to spelling it wrong :) My mom is driven bonkers by how my family all shortens my sisters name to Mere .... she refuses to EVER call her that!!

I need to book a waxing appointment. Trying to time it best so that its not done TOO early before I deliver. I was thinking of doing it on the 15th but who knows if that will be too late!


----------



## roxane1986

Springy, id go two weeks before ur due date in case and in two weeks theres really not much hair yet! Better then being bushy down there lol

Kelly, hope they didnt delay ur flight and hope ur almost in NS by now!


----------



## jchic

Em, the nursery looks adorable! You are really making progress! 
Tiff - safe travels to NS mama!


----------



## Springy

roxane1986 said:


> Springy, id go two weeks before ur due date in case and in two weeks theres really not much hair yet! Better then being bushy down there lol
> 
> Kelly, hope they didnt delay ur flight and hope ur almost in NS by now!

I was thinking of going Saturday 9th - Just under 2 weeks from my due date. My fear is being 8 to 10 days late and having to go again!!!! :rofl:

I am going to ask my OBGYN today how late they will let me go before induction!!!! I need to be mentally prepared for what my latest date would be ....


----------



## Babiesimready

Wow! since I had my bfn I havent been back here and its wonderful to see that most of the people that we were ttc together are now expecting their babies. I wish all of you safe delivery and wonderful healthy babies. Its an inspiration and I know very soon I will be joining you guys


----------



## roxane1986

Good luck to you babies!! Let us know how it goes on the 25!!:)


----------



## Springy

Good luck Babies! Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## jchic

Good Luck babies!!!! Hoping your BFP announcement is soon!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck babies!!!!! Everything crossed! 

I'm in NS. Flights were all delayed but I got here. Now the insomnia won't let me sleep.


----------



## Kelly9

Springy I got waxed today and will book a touch up apt for 38.5 weeks just in case. Also got my legs done but I won't have hair there in a month so not worried about that. 

Hair apt tomorrow. I'm almost feeling human again!


----------



## Buster1

Sorry it's taken me so long but I've finally got it done. Hope you guys enjoy.

Here is my birth story...
At 2am on November 28th I woke up as usual to use the bathroom, one of many trips that pregnant women make to the bathroom while trying to sleep. I noticed I had a slight backache. Not thinking that is anything unusual as my whole body has been sore during these last few weeks of pregnancy I went back to bed. I then noticed my stomach was starting to hurt. At this point I'm thinking oh no I think I have a stomach bug. Great one more thing to deal with while being pregnant. So I just try and go back to sleep.
At around 2:30am I realize that the stomach and back pain are not going away. In fact they seem to be getting a little bit worse. I'm in and out of bed trying to get some relief and trying not to wake dh as he has to go to work in the morning. Things don't seem to be getting better. I'm starting to think to myself could I be having contractions? Then I think of course not, I'm only 34 weeks and I'm sure contractions hurt a lot more than this. So I get back into bed and try to get some sleep yet again.

By 3am my back is hurting A LOT. At this point I decide to wake dh and tell him that something doesn't feel right and that I have been having stomach and back pains. I ask him to rub my back as that's what is giving me the most pain at the moment. He does and then suggests that I try using the heating pad to help with the back pain. I do and it does give me a little bit of pain relief but now the stomach pains seem to be getting worse and coming quite often. Could these really be contractions? At this point dh decides to get up and starts to pack some clothes for me just in case we may need to go to the hospital. I have a doctors appointment later on in the day so if I could just last until the office opens at 8am we can get some answers then.

4am at this point and the shit gets real (pardon my language). I'm in serious pain now. My stomach really hurts. I tell dh to hand me the phone because I need to call the doctor. I put in a call to the doctor and the answering service told me they would have the doctor call me back but if I don't hear from the doctor in 20 minutes to call them back. What do you mean if I don't hear from the doctor in 20 minutes? I don't have 20 minutes. I need speak to the doctor asap. Anyway as I hang up the phone I get another severe stomach pain and then I feel something wet between my legs. Oh no, I say to dh, I think my water just broke. Dh lifts the cover up off of me and takes a peek and says oh yeah it did. Go get in the shower. Ok, my water has just broken confirming that I have gone into labor and the first words out of his mouth are go get into the shower? I thought that was a strange response. But I slowly get out of bed and head over to the shower. While I'm getting undressed I have another contraction and more water starts to come out. At this time there is no question, I AM IN LABOR. Now it's time to freak out. All that's going through my head is that this is not suppose to be happening now. I'm not suppose to go into labor. This is not part of the plan.

Just as I get into the shower dh comes into the bathroom and is on the phone with the doctor. He asks if I have felt the babies move. I respond that the babies have been moving all day. The next thing I know is that dh is telling me to get out of the shower cause we are heading to the hospital. Again I keep telling myself that this can't be happening. This is not how things are suppose to go. Dh is franticly trying to put a bag together so that we can be on our way and then I proceed to tell him that I am about to have a major freak out. He says no time for that just get dressed so we can go. Spoken like a person who never had a contraction before.

So off to the hospital we go and I still keep saying that this is not suppose to be happening now. This is how I know that denial is not just a river in Egypt folks, it seems to be what I was in at that moment. LOL It's a little after 5am once we arrive at the hospital and the security guard gets a wheelchair and takes me right up to labor and delivery while dh parks the car. I check in with the front desk and dh soon joins me. Mind you I'm still having contractions and the receptionist is asking what seems like a million questions.
From there a nurse comes and takes us to a room where I can be evaluated, not the most comfortable of examines. At first the doctor can't tell how dialated I am so he does the examine again only to find out that I'm already 5cm.

By this time I am happy to see that one of the two doctors who have been taking care of me through my whole pregnancy is on call. As they take my blood pressure it is coming out to be very high. This is of concern because if my blood platelet count is also high I'll have to be put under general rather than have a spinal. This makes me nervous becasue I don't want to be put under general because it takes so long to recover afterwords. So now we are playing beat the clock, becasue I'm 5cm dialated they want to start the c-section ASAP because of the possibility of uterine rupture due to my past surgeries, but at the same time we are waiting to hear back from the lab about my blood count. Also I'm still having contractions and I have no pain relief.

In the mean time they give me some medicine that is to act like an antiacid so that I don't have any reflux during the surgery. They weren't too concerned about that since I had only had water since 8pm that night. (as I look back something told me not to eat too late that night, maybe my body knew something was going to happen that night) Unfortunately that medicine didn't sit to well in my stomach as I almost threw up on the nurse. By this time everyone there is waiting on pins and needles to hear back from the lab and dh decides to ask the question..."So this is happening tonight?" The nurse turns to him and says "this is happening in the next 15 minutes". (Do you think someone was in denial? LOL) Right after that we get the results from the lab that my blood work is good and they start to wheel me towards the operating room. It would have been scary except I was so focused on the pain of my contrations I didn't have a chance to be scared.

Once in the operating room things moved real quick. There's lots of nurses and doctors buzzing around as they get ready to give me my spinal. They explain to me how to arch my back to prepare for the shot and trust me they didn't have to tell me twice as I was ready for my pain relief. To my surprise the spinal didn't hurt at all. I guess after dealing with all the needles from IVF shots just don't seem to bother me anymore. Once I've had my shot dh comes into the room and sits by my head. I think we are both still in shock that this is happening as it is 4 weeks sooner than we had planned. The doctors and nurses were great in fact the nurse that was monitering my vitals was also the mother of twins so she was talking me through the whole surgery and had first person experience. Unfortunately not long after the surgery started I became nauseous from the spinal which is totally normal and threw up and dh was in charge of cleaning me up. I was lucky that I didn't have anything on my stomach so it wasn't too messy, or I should say dh was lucky. LOL

My doctor was wonderful and talked us through everything that she was doing and in about 10 minutes she announced that Baby A was about to come out. Next thing I know I hear a little squeek and I look at dh and say "is that him?" As I'm expecting to hear a loud cry and the doctor says that's him. As I'm waiting for them to show me the baby they yell out his weight an I hear 2lbs 13oz. I was a little shocked because at my last growth scan the baby was estimated to weigh 3lbs 1oz and that was a couple of weeks before. I then realized I wasn't going to see my baby at that time as they were going to quickly acess him and take him to the NICU. But I didn't have time to dwell on that because a minute later Baby B was out. Then I heard a loud cry. That was a relief. I looked at dh and say "oh my god, we have two babies" At that point tears of happiness started to roll down my cheeks as I almost couldn't believe this was real. After everything we had gone through we now had our two baby boys. They then announced that Baby B weighed 4lbs 7.5oz. Dh and I looked at each other and were like holy crap what a weight difference. Then we got a surprise the nurse brought the baby over so that dh could hold him. We weren't expecting that since they had taken Baby A to the NICU right away we expected them to do the same with B. What a treat he was just perfect and I've been in love ever since.

After they took Baby B down to the NICU dh left the OR to change and to call my parents and his mom while they finished sewing me up. I was on cloud 9. Both my boys were here and even though they had to go to the NICU they were both doing great. Once they had me closed up the wheeled me in to the recovery room where dh and I finally had time to reflect on the last few hours. I would say that I think I was still in some level of disbelief as to what had just happened. Then they wheeled in another woman who had just had her baby into the recovery room. As she went by I could see that she had that same happy look on her face that I had except she had one thing that I didn't and that was her baby. It was then that tears started to stream down my face. Dh asked what was wrong and all I could say is that I want my babies. Even though I knew that my babies were doing ok it really hurt my heart that I couldn't be with them at that moment. Don't get me wrong the nurses were great at giving me updates on how the babies were doing and kept reassuring me that as soon as I got feeling back in my legs I could go down to see them. But it just isn't the same as having them there with you. But leave it dh to snap me out of by blues by asking me if my crying was due to hormones. Who says that? LOL

Well to wrap things up it was a crazy night that led to the birth of my two beautiful boys. Baby A Adrian Javier born Novermber 28th 2012 at 6:49am and Baby B Alejandro Joel born November 28th 2012 at 6:50am. Even with them coming early and having them have to go to the NICU I had a wonderful experience and I have to give lots of praise to the hospital staff. They not only cared for my physical needs but also took very good care of me emotionally. I hope that you ladies have a birth experience that is as positive as mine was. :flower:


----------



## jchic

Buster! That was such a wonderful birth story! I laughed, I cried, I mean honestly it was just perfect!!! So very happy that you have your two perfect little men home and happy with you and DH!!!! I cant wait to join you in the bliss and chaos that is TWINDOM! xoxo

Kelly - you are so brave for getting waxed. I honestly need to get on it bc I cant even reach down there anymore!!! :(


----------



## Buster1

jchic said:


> Buster! That was such a wonderful birth story! I laughed, I cried, I mean honestly it was just perfect!!! So very happy that you have your two perfect little men home and happy with you and DH!!!! I cant wait to join you in the bliss and chaos that is TWINDOM! xoxo
> 
> Kelly - you are so brave for getting waxed. I honestly need to get on it bc I cant even reach down there anymore!!! :(

Thanks, I'm glad you enjoyed it. I look forward to reading yours when the time comes. :flower:


----------



## ewwg12345

Buster thanks for sharing! I love reading birth stories, although I am getting quite nervous about living through my own.


----------



## jchic

Emma you are getting so close!!! EEEKKKK!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Such a nice story! Worth the wait 100%.


----------



## Springy

Buster your story is so heart warming!!! It is funny you talk about denial as both my sister and my best friend told me with their first they were in denial too, must be a first time Mom thing!!!

You need to post some updated pictures of the boys for us to see :) Soon this thread will be filled with lots of baby photos!!!


----------



## marie44

Buster - love the birth story! You've inspired me to write my own while it is fresh in my mind. Make sure you print it out & keep it to tell the story when they are older. I'm glad it all turned out okay.

Emma - don't be scared! When the time comes, you find strength you had no idea even existed. Trust me, your maternal instinct kicks in & you will do whatever it takes to deliver a healthy baby.


----------



## Buster1

Thanks for the wonderful responses to my story ladies. I really enjoyed writing it and remembering the experience.


----------



## Kelly9

My throat is scratchy, so help me god I better not be getting sick.


----------



## Buster1

Oh no Kelly I hope you don't get sick. That's the last thing you need now.


----------



## roxane1986

Buster, thanks for sharing your birth story!! So nice and also good to know that no matter what, everything turned out ok!! :) Conmgratulations again!! xo


----------



## Kelly9

So far it's just a scratchy throat still... we'll see how it develops.


----------



## Springy

Tiff fingers crossed you aren't sick!!! I have had ridiculous ear pain off and on for 4 days .... If it gets worse I am going to the dr!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

^ I would if I were you, you don't want to be sick going into labour!


----------



## babydrms

Babies - good to hear from you, please update after the 25th.

Buster - I love your birth story! Thank you so much for sharing! 

Springy and Kelly - hoping neither of get any sicker.

AFM - not much to report here. Just about 35 weeks so I have sort of started a bag for the hospital, lol, and just waiting for time to pass - man, and I thought the first trimester was long!


----------



## Buster1

Springy and Kelly, I hope you guys are feeling better.

I can't wait til all these babies start being born. It's going to be such a fun time.


----------



## Kelly9

All I packed for me was a going home outfit, nursing bra and pads, peri pads and under garmets, is there anything else I'd need? Besides last minute stuff like a camera and phone and chargers... I can't think of anything.


----------



## babydrms

Kelly, I'm not the one to ask - I have the same stuff and toiletries. I still need to organize some things for Bug.


----------



## roxane1986

Im wondering the same thing! And for baby, I packed a few pyjamas, a few onsies, diapers, wipes, diaper rash cream, suce, hat, mittens, socks, ... I think thats it.. am I missing anything major?! I didnt pack mine yet, because I dont know where to start! But Ill have to do that this week just in case!


----------



## babydrms

Oh, I am bringing my own pajamas - I don't like hospital gowns and I prefer pants to lounge and sleep in.


----------



## roxane1986

Absolutely! And Ill be there atleast for 3 days so Ill want my pyjamas!


----------



## babydrms

Exactly Rox, I am planning on a vag delivery but I am aware anyone can end up with cesarean!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm going to use gowns cause I find the bleeding gets everywhere no matter how much you change your pads so I don't want to wear my pj's and get them all bloody. 

Back a blanket or swaddle wrap rox and maybe a burp cloth?? 

I think I'm covered for things, I didn't use even close to half what I brought last time.


----------



## babydrms

I am aware of the bleeding, only bringing black pants and underwear...just really hats gowns. I can't stand my legs touching one another.


----------



## jchic

I hate legs touching each other too, especially when I am sleeping! How funny. 
Tiff - all that sounds good. Maybe also something to update us on, like a phone or ipad ;)

Rox - does your hospital have you bring diapers, etc? Ours provides everything for them until they go home so I am thinking of packing their going home outfits, some mittens and hats and maybe a pajama or two for cute pics while there etc. GAHHHH so confusing to know what to bring!!!


----------



## Babiesimready

jchic said:


> Good Luck babies!!!! Hoping your BFP announcement is soon!!!!

Thank you! I tested 6dp5dt and it was positive on the cheap hpt and also got a positive on clear blue digital 8dp5dt. Beta today is 353!!


----------



## roxane1986

Babies, huge congrats!!! Soooo exciting!!!!:)

Jess, i have no idea what they provide ill ask my dr next week! I just didnt think any hospitals provided diapers..


----------



## Kelly9

Rox mine provided them for skyler. 

Ambre figured you'd know about the bleeding of course! Black sounds perfect. 

Jchic ill have my phone and lap top so should be good.


----------



## Kelly9

Babies huge congrats!!!!


----------



## babydrms

Babiesimready said:


> Thank you! I tested 6dp5dt and it was positive on the cheap hpt and also got a positive on clear blue digital 8dp5dt. Beta today is 353!!

Woohoo, Congrats! This is a lucky thread!! we are going to have to keep going a lot longer now!!! That beta is strong!



jchic said:


> I hate legs touching each other too, especially when I am sleeping! How funny.
> Tiff - all that sounds good. Maybe also something to update us on, like a phone or ipad ;)
> 
> Rox - does your hospital have you bring diapers, etc? Ours provides everything for them until they go home so I am thinking of packing their going home outfits, some mittens and hats and maybe a pajama or two for cute pics while there etc. GAHHHH so confusing to know what to bring!!!

I will have my phone and either the kindle or laptop to update - depends on how much other stuff I bring...

Our hospital provides t-shirts, blankets, etc. I will bring our own diapers, wipes, pajamas, etc. We are not using Pampers - too many chemicals - and yes, I am that Mom, lol. We will see how long it lasts. For now we will use Earth's Best, Honost Company or Seventh Generation diapers and switch to cloth as soon as they fit. Also, I don't love the linens they have or T-shirts, hence I will have more stuff than usual. Just so you know, I have been known to bring sheets and towels on vacation too, lol. I won't be going that far, but you get the idea. I have even found untreated disposable nursing pads - most have been bleached. I wish I could afford all organic.


----------



## Kelly9

Nothing wrong with doing it your way ambre you work in that area so would know what would work for you. I have Huggies newborn till belly button falls off and we switch to cloth. I have reusable nursing pads to though not sure if they've been bleached I plan on using the rest of my disposable ones first just to get rid of them.


----------



## jchic

Ambre - a friend of mine uses Honest Company and she LOVES them!!!! 

Babies - HUGE HUGE congrats!!!!! So excited for you. Welcome aboard to the crazy prego train!


----------



## Buster1

Huge Congrats Babies!!! Woo Hoo more babies on the way. Love it!!!


----------



## mrsmax

one quick tip - paper maternity pants/knickers/underwear - not sue what you call them in the US. i didnt wear proper underwear for about 4 days. meant i didnt spoil any as even with maternity pads there is still some loss.

so excited to hear about all the births and babies - not long now x


----------



## Springy

Congrats babies! 

Rox in toronto hospitals provide nothing so you may want to prep for that! I have been really sick the past few days and now have major insomnia!!! Ill post my lists from my computer later in the am once I am up :)


----------



## roxane1986

Hope ur better today springy!

My itchy belly is keepung me up, didnt have insomnia until npw but its only because the itchiness its driving me nuts!!! I put lotion on soooo many times a day and night and take a bath with oatmeal twice a day! I know its from all the stretch marks that came out in the last week but damn I still have 3 weeks.. I really need to find a solution!!:(


----------



## Springy

Ok ladies here is my hospital bag list - this was compiled based on what the hospital told me I needed as well as what friends put in their bags :)

Hospital Bag Mommy
&#61482;	Pillow x2 - not white covers so that they don't get lost with hospital ones
&#61482;	Water bottle
&#61482;	Heating Pad
&#61482;	Lip Balm
&#61482;	Hair Tie
&#61482;	Tennis Ball
&#61482;	Massage Oil
&#61482;	Snacks for Dad
&#61482;	Change of clothes for Dad
&#61482;	Socks x 2
&#61482;	Slippers
&#61482;	PJs x 2
&#61482;	Go Home Outfit for Mom 
&#61482;	Nursing bra
&#61482;	Breast Pads
&#61482;	Sanitary Napkins
&#61482;	Underwear
&#61482;	Shampoo, Conditioner, Toothpaste, Toothbrush (x2 &#8211; one for Dad)
&#61482;	Brush
&#61482;	Cell phone charger
&#61482;	Camera
&#61482;	Kleenex (yes my hopsital is THIS cheap!!!)
&#61482;	Contact case & solution
&#61482;	Glasses
&#61482;	Hand sanitizer
&#61482;	Hand cream
&#61482;	Nipple cream
&#61482;	Flip flops in case I need to shower


----------



## Springy

And here is what I have in the babies bag!

Hospital Bag Baby Moose
&#61482;	30 Newborn diapers
&#61482;	Wipes - LOTS!
&#61482;	Baby wash
&#61482;	3 sleepers
&#61482;	Undershirts / onesies for under sleepers
&#61482;	Go home outfit
&#61482;	Muslin reciving blankets x2
&#61482;	Car seat
&#61482;	Pacifier
&#61482;	Pump
&#61482;	Burp cloth
&#61482;	Bibs
&#61482;	Wash cloths
&#61482;	Hats


----------



## marie44

One thing i recommend doing if you're like me and have trouble finishing packing the bag is to write a list of all of the things not yet in the bag and tape it to the bag itself. Certain things you don't have duplicates of that you are still using like your make-up bag, sweatpants, pillow. That way when the time comes & you are in a panic, you or dh can grab those things on the list. Make sure to bring a lot of snacks like crackers & cookies to take with pills. So many times they would have trouble getting me crackers & i was glad i had all of those snacks. Also, for a c-section, you can buy those high cut underwear and cut slits on the sides so it is comfortable. I only had the bikini cut and it rubs against the incision. I sent my mom out as soon as i was discharged.


----------



## mrsmax

yes - I did that too Marie. There was loads of stuff we had to pack at the time and definitely needed a list to check everything off or we would have forgotten something. And lots and lots of snacks - I also took some energy tablets which were great (glucose tablets).


----------



## Springy

Yep I need to tape the list to the bag so we know what is not in it and what need to be added!

Other than crackers anyone have suggestions for snacks?


----------



## Kelly9

I have a list on my phone of last minute things. 

They're talking about inducing me to plan around the best staff in case I bleed but not sure how I feel about it. Part of me screams no but part of me is so miserable with the insomnia and now complete and permanent numbness in my arm and hand that I'm tempted. It'll be discussed more at my next apt on Tuesday. I'm also having weekly BPP scans now just cause she was an ivf conception


----------



## roxane1986

Why would you bleed? When would they induce you?


----------



## Kelly9

I have an arteriovenous fistula insider uterus which puts me at high risk for hemmorhging during labour so certain precautions need to be taken. In the event that I bleed surgeons need to embolize the artery so that I don't bleed to death or loose my uterus. Tey haven't discussed a date yet but I'm hoping 38 weeks if I agree to it. More so because the numbness is driving me mad. I'm now doing all my exercises etc to get her out like long walks ball bouncing etc. 

Oh and I'm sick with a cold to boot. Ugh.


----------



## mrsmax

Kelly that sounds horrible - but at least they have a plan. :hugs: And having a cold whilst pregnant - yuck!

Hope everyone has a good weekend - we are off to stay with the in laws for a few days - wish me luck! :kiss:


----------



## Springy

Tiff that sounds awful! Would they recommend a C-Section to be safe?


----------



## Kelly9

Nope c section puts me at higher risk of bleeding since the connection is on the anterior side of my uterus I also can never have a D & C due to the scraping. Besides I'm scared to death of c section so I wouldn't let them do that anyway if there was a chance I could deliver vaginally.


----------



## jchic

Tiff you're so close now!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I know can't freaking wait! 

My 10 and 5 year anniversary and baby present came in today and it does not fit! It's a diamond anniversary band ad we had it sized to the same of my wedding set but it will not budge over my knuckle. I'm swollen a little but just find it so weird that its my knuckles it won't go over. I guess they're inflamed and my finger joint all hurt really bad and are stiff. Anyone else find their knuckles bigger but not necessarily looking bigger? 

Almost was put into labour 20 mins ago when some dude decided not to look where they were going and nearly backed into my car! I screamed as I thought for sure he'd hit me but by some miracle the car escaped unscathed. Sigh.


----------



## roxane1986

Omg this means in just over a week youll be induced?? Yay!!! 

Im sure the ring will fit after delivery! What a great present :)

Damn people not looking! I swear, about 5 times since im pregnant, i almost got into an accident cause of stupid people, thank god everytime, i was with dh and ge was driving cause my reflex are not as good as him! I told him, ill probly go into labour in the car if it continues like that! Shhhishhh! Glad he didnt hit you!!


----------



## jchic

Tiff sounds like such awesome gifts!!! I think they will fit right after delivery. My knuckles aren't the prettiest either :(

Ugh!!! Wtf why don't people look! So glad you and the car are ok. Only a week max left right? What is the latest they will let you go?


----------



## Kelly9

I don't know if they'll be good for a 38 week induction I won't know anything more about it or possible dates till my next apt on Tuesday. I am hoping they'll do it at 38 weeks but they may make me wait longer. Ill let you guys know when I know. 

Tulip is seriously trying to escape through my belly button and side right now! Owie! 

The car scared me for sure I still don't know how I managed to avoid getting hit. Chances are I would have been fine but my car wouldn't have.


----------



## Buster1

Glad you and the car are ok Kelly. Not much longer to go hang in there. I can't wait to meet Tulip. And don't worry I'm sure your ring will fit after you give birth.

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well.


----------



## ewwg12345

Kelly I hope you can go at 38 weeks, but regardless its only a couple of weeks now! Crazy! Can't wait to "meet" Tulip! :)

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend. My parents have been visiting since Thursday, and I had my shower yesterday, so it was a wonderful but exhausting weekend! My bff from home also came into town from DC to throw the shower, it was really nice. Next weekend DH's parents come for a visit, so I am hoping to rest up between then and now...!


----------



## roxane1986

Emma, that is soo nice from your friend! Glad u enjoyed ur shower! Take it easy now! xx


----------



## jchic

Emma, so glad you had a great shower!!!!!


----------



## Springy

Emma you need to post some pictures from the shower!!!!

Glad you enjoyed the shower and your time - rest up this week before DH parents are in town!! Before you know it you'll be in the final home stretch and wishing you had more time to sleep!


----------



## Kelly9

Emma great news about the shower I'm glad it was such a good day. 

I ended up at l and d yesterday cause baby girl was being lazy and didn't move for ages! She just needed a kick in the bum lol. The doc was there and played with the portable scanner so we had some fun watching her move. She's still head down but unfortunately she is back to back right now! I need her to rotate before labour otherwise its going to hurt a heck of a lot more. 

Apt tomorrow fingers crossed doc will strip my membranes and strep test is neg.


----------



## jchic

Tiff,

glad all is well with Tulip!!! Hoping she turns and that all works out tomorrow with the appt!!!!


----------



## Springy

Wow they are membrane stripping at 37 weeks ... I need to move to NS!!!!!

Glad to hear that your strep test was negative! I am much less stressed about it now that I will have been on antibiotics for 7 to 10 days!!!

Tiff - where did your journal go?! Is the link just not there, I seem to have unsubscribed!!!


----------



## roxane1986

Glad all is well with baby girl and you! 

I didnt get any update on ur journal either in a while?!


----------



## ewwg12345

Glad Tulip was ok, sometimes they are just being lazy or shy. I have a nonstress test tomorrow (and then every week until the end, yuck) and I really hope baby doesn't decide to take a nap during it!

If they strip your membranes tomorrow does that mean you will go into labor in the next few days??

Ladies when did you get your strep test and when did you find out the results? I have not had one yet but I am a bit behind all of you. Maybe they'll do it tomorrow when I see the doctor?


----------



## Springy

Emma they did mine at 34 weeks and results were in the following week! Most doctors do the swab between 34 and 36 weeks so I would think in the next month or so you'll get yours done.


----------



## roxane1986

Good luck at the nst tomorrow Emma!!


----------



## babydrms

Hi everyone!

Tiffany, glad tulip woke up for you! I have no idea what to say about knuckles/hands mine look like a cartoon right now. 

Emma, so glad you had a nice shower. What kind of things did you get - did you register somewhere? Hope you have some time to rest!


----------



## Kelly9

No no no I didn't say I was getting a sweep I just said I hoped to convince him to do it since he seems likely to want to induce me a little early. Also I don't have my strep results yet should get them tomorrow! 

I actually closed my journal a couple of weeks ago. There are a few nosey Bnb members that I didn't want reading up on me for various reasons mainly they're meanness so I closed it. I may eventually open a new one after tulip is here but ill likely also change my screen name for added privacy in the hopes they don't try to find me. But don't worry when and if I do I'll let you all know! In the mean time I'm still following all of you so I won't disappear! Since being in NS its been harder to get on but I still manage. 

Skyler is sick with a fever atm and medication is not helping :( hope he feels better and soon. I worry to much.


----------



## Springy

I wondered where your journal had gone and then today I was like "I have seen her online but haven't seen her journal updating!" Thought I unsubscribed as I have done that on my iPhone before. 

Boo to mean and nosey members - I wish there was a block function on BnB like there is on Internet dating sites / Facebook!!!!!

We shall look for all your updates in here or in our journals :) we have a come this far together we need to get all the details as Tulip arrives!

Poor little guy - fingers crossed for you and him it doesn't develop into any major illness you don't want to be dealing with that at this stage!

When does DH come to NS?

Oh I totally thought you were being offered / given the sweep I was thinking man I need that OBGYN I think mine will just let Baby S bake, bake bake till 41w1d!!!


----------



## roxane1986

Poor lil skyler!! I hope he feels better soon and you as well!! CANT wait to see pictures of tulip when she arrives!!:) its getting so close for everyone! So exciting! Would be fun if we all lived close enough to have a play date with all our little miracles!!:)


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah no sweep today :( but he promised me one next week. I have my scan tomorrow hopefully she's only 6 pounds but I'm seriously doubting it. The swelling had made me feel disgusting and fat and in just sick of it all. I hope I go into labour before my next apt but doubt that will happen. I've been walking and pumping and everything else to help things along. I'm ready. Wish she was. 

On a great note GBS negative!!!!!!! But doc wants me to have an Iv in place in case I bleed but won't need that till closer to delivery time and it will be locked off and not hooked to anything. 

Of course ill update :) I don't think baby is coming this week but striping my membranes worked last time so maybe it will this time. Fingers crossed to 14 days or less! I'm a watermelon now!


----------



## roxane1986

Yay baby is full term!!! Hope she's ready soon for ya!! Cant wait for ur update tomorrow!


----------



## Springy

Happy 37 weeks and being full term Tiff!!!!! 

I hear you on the swelling - I am so uncomfortable. It hurts, I can barely find shoes which fit right now and I am miserable!

I wish he would do an internal so I can at least know how close / far I am!!!


----------



## babydrms

Woohoo for gbs results and a sweep next week. Will get my culture done tomorrow. I feel you, not loving this last part of pregnancy, thank goodness the whole thing wasn't like this!


----------



## roxane1986

We are all soo close ladies! We have done 30-38 weeks so far, theres not much left!! Yipppyy!!:) we are tough!


----------



## Kelly9

Apt went well when I finally got seen. Waited two hours past my time was not happy and neither was skyler poor kid. Baby girl is big :( 6 pounds 14 ounces I sure hope they've estimated big! If I do go before or around 39 weeks she'll be about skylers size which is ok. I'm praying for under 8 pounds! Everything looked good she moved tons. Today how ever in general was very shitty but what can ya do. 

I've been wearing rubber boots since its so wet here which are also easier to get off. Got a splint for the Carpal tunnel which is so bad I have had no feeling in my hand or fingers for 3 weeks now and my entire arm has some degree of numbness the splint didn't really do much. Doc better not forget he's stripping my membranes next week.


----------



## babydrms

Tiff - Great size - 8 lbs would be perfect! Total crap they made you wait so long but at least you don't have to worry about the fundal height anymore!

Ok, now I am getting paranoid if I put Tiff for your name...I know you don't like Sky, but does TIff bother you?


----------



## ewwg12345

8lbs is good, isn't it? Glad your GBS was clear. Just think, they'll strip you next week and then you get to meet Tulip! :)

I can't believe how close everyone is, soon this thread will be full of baby pictures!!!!

Not much to report here, had what I think was my last scan, and baby is head down, estimated at 4lbs 6 oz so slightly above average. I did my first NST, no problems...they are having me do those weekly now until the end. The doctor also said that if I start showing any signs of preterm labor after 34 weeks (next week) they will no longer try to prevent/halt labor, which I guess makes sense but that is so soon! Hopefully the little guy will stay inside longer than that. 

I'll post a couple of pictures from my shower below...it was nice but exhausting, I look all tired in the pictures from the end of the day!


----------



## ewwg12345

Here are some pictures of the food, the memory quilt square station, my parents, and my bff from home who organized the shower.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0016.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 10









DSC_0009.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 7









DSC_0148.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 9









DSC_0052.jpg
File size: 54.3 KB
Views: 10









DSC_0205.jpg
File size: 77.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ewwg12345

And a few more...Some cross stitch train cars that DH's mom made for him when he was a baby, a group shot of me and most of the guests, some pictures of DH and I in the nursery, and a picture with my bff and her hubby. :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0187.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 7









DSC_0197.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 6









DSC_0251-2.jpg
File size: 60.3 KB
Views: 6









DSC_0213.jpg
File size: 72.2 KB
Views: 8









DSC_0275.jpg
File size: 73.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babydrms

Emma, you look great and so happy. Looks like a very nice time!


----------



## Springy

Great pictures Emma!!! I love the black and white one of you in the rocking chair. I am sure Baby G was spoiled!!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Thanks ladies! Yes he was soooo spoiled, as was I! It was lovely, sounds corny but never thought I'd have a shower and it was very special to celebrate with friends...including 3 of them that are also now preggo after their own various struggles! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Aww all the pics were so nice and that's great news about your friends! 

Can't remember if I updated here but baby is 6 pounds 14 ounces :shock: sure hope she decides to come out soon! Should be getting my sweep on Tuesday at my next apt and my first internal so we'll see if she's engaged etc then.


----------



## roxane1986

Kelly, wow thats great weight! Glad all is well! You are now so close!

Emma, great weight as well!! You look gorgeous, glad you had a good time and that you and baby were spoiled!


----------



## Kelly9

a great weight I'd prefer to be smaller, doc thinks baby will be between 7.5 and 8 pounds which is pretty much where skyler was. I'll be happy for anything under 8!


----------



## ewwg12345

Dumb question, how does a sweep work? Do you then go right into labor? Is it different than being induced??


----------



## roxane1986

Kelly, atleast you know she growing and healthy thats the most important!:)


----------



## Kelly9

A sweep is where they seperate the membranes from the cervix it just irritates everything and can get labour going but its not guaranteed or instant. I lost my plug and had bloody show after my sweep with skyler then want into labour 4 or 5 days later but I was also around 40 weeks then. I'm hoping my sweep on Tuesday works. I just walked 5 Kms up hills to help get things going lol! Lots of BHs from it and pressure but waters still intact lol.


----------



## roxane1986

Yikes!!! You really want this baby out eh? Lol

Any of you have extra discharge? I change my liner 2-3 times a day and its yellow.. Not thick or anything! Either urine or fluid?:S
Also have a pain in my pelvis, especially when i get up from bed at night or in the morning I have a hard time walking! Normal?


----------



## Kelly9

Mine is a yellowy colour to or tan and is increasing and its not pee. 

Yes I want her out! Ill be pumping tonight for some nipple stimulation would have sex to if hubby were here.


----------



## roxane1986

What does pumping now do? Doesnt it waste ur colostrum?


----------



## Kelly9

I don't think so, all I'm getting is colostrum.


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone,
I can't believe how close everyone is getting. I hate not being able to get on here as much as I'd like. I feel so out of the loop.

Emma looks like you had a great time at your shower. You looked wonderful.

Kelly Yay for sweep and it sounds like little Tulip is doing great. Sorry you had to close your journal because of a few stupid people. I hope Skyler is feeling better.

For the rest of the ladies hang in there you are in the final weeks, won't be long now. I know you all must be uncomfortable. I know how uncomfortable I was and I only made it to 34 weeks. But you'll forget all about that when you see those cute little faces. I can't wait to see pics. :D


----------



## Kelly9

I'm eager! Can't wait to meet our girl.


----------



## roxane1986

Me too!!! I see my dr tomorrow and id like to tell him to move forward my c-section!!


----------



## Kelly9

Are you still itching a lot then? 

I'm excited for my sweep, I'm going to tell doc to be super rough to make sure the job gets done lol.


----------



## Springy

I wonder when swelling becomes an issue and they decide to induce. My feet and ankles and calves are ballooned today. Something I will discuss with the OBGYN tomorrow!


----------



## roxane1986

Im not as itchy anymore! Thank god! My skin is now dry though! Still iychy but nothing compared to last week! K would of gone nuts if it was still the same!!


----------



## Kelly9

That's good to hear! I get extremely itchy when given narcotics and I scratch till I bleed it gets so bad and I know that's not fun and its just till the meds wear off.


----------



## roxane1986

Urghhh!! Yeh it really sucks being itchy! Good thing i have dh watching me, everytime i scratch he slaps me lol probly one of the reeasons why its healing! Now i wonder if i can start putting moisturizer cause i feel itchy all over but its more a dry skin itchy!


----------



## Springy

roxane1986 said:


> Urghhh!! Yeh it really sucks being itchy! Good thing i have dh watching me, everytime i scratch he slaps me lol probly one of the reeasons why its healing! Now i wonder if i can start putting moisturizer cause i feel itchy all over but its more a dry skin itchy!

You can probably use the Eucerin / Curel cream for really dry itchy skin now. It would be hypoallergenic.


----------



## jchic

Eucerin should help!!


----------



## roxane1986

Thx ladies!! Although, i will exfoliate my whole body first cause that really helped on my legs!!


----------



## babydrms

Hi everyone, just passim the time on modified bedrest...pretty bored. Thinking about a wax tomorrow - wonder if it is against the BR rules, tying to be a good patient - lol!


----------



## Kelly9

I may be meeting my girl pretty soon. Spent the night in agony in emerg with severe gall bladder pains though they found no stones on the scan they did find a swollen right kidney so not quiet sure what that could mean. My OB wants to see me ASAP and I'm hoping he'll just send me up for induction. I could not do another night like last night with the pain and vomiting. Ill keep you guys updated. Fingers crossed she comes out today!


----------



## jchic

OH TIFF!!!!! Hoping you are ok and its nothing serious!!! Also cant wait to hear if your OB will induce today and you get to meet Tulip! Keep us posted. EEEKKK! I am on pins and needles here. All my love, prayers and support!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks! I'm just waiting for my mil who is taking me in. Last night was the worst pain I've ever experienced into life and that's including a natural delivery.


----------



## jchic

What do they think it is? It is kidney infection maybe? Do they need to remove the gall bladder?


----------



## ewwg12345

I hope they can induce you and do something for your gall bladder/kidney. X


----------



## jchic

Emma, how are you feeling? YOU need a journal girlie!!!!


----------



## ewwg12345

I am feeling good...actually doing a non stress test as we speak! Unfortunately baby is asleep, I hope he wakes up soon so i can go to work!

I have been meaning to start a journal, seems a little silly now with 6 weeks to go but I'll try to do one this weekend...! :)


----------



## roxane1986

Omg kelly!! I hope they induce you!! Arghhh, you dont need another night like that!! Cant wait to meet Tulip!!!

Ladies, do you know the daily rate for semi or private rooms at ur hospital? Got a pretty good surprise yesterday when i called! My insurance pay 120$ a day and the daily rate for semi is 170 and private is 210$ thats insane!! More expensive then a hotel room!!


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies hope you are all well

Rox hope the itching subsides for you.

Kelly I hope you're not in pain now and that they can take care of you. Also I hope you get the green light for induction.

I'm haning in there. Boys are good just wish they could sleep through the night. We had a couple of days with them doing it but now it seems they're on strike. LOL This Mama is in serious need of sleep.


----------



## ewwg12345

Rox a private room at my hospital is like $750 a night and is not covered by insurance. Not sure about semi-private, as that is covered by my insurance.


----------



## roxane1986

Wow emma!! That is crazy!!! I wonder if in ontario, OHIP covers something? Springy?


----------



## Springy

roxane1986 said:


> Omg kelly!! I hope they induce you!! Arghhh, you dont need another night like that!! Cant wait to meet Tulip!!!
> 
> Ladies, do you know the daily rate for semi or private rooms at ur hospital? Got a pretty good surprise yesterday when i called! My insurance pay 120$ a day and the daily rate for semi is 170 and private is 210$ thats insane!! More expensive then a hotel room!!

Rox I don't remember the actual price I'll double check when I get home. I know my insurance pays for semi private and its only $40 more per day for a private which I can pay the difference of so we checked off private room.


----------



## jchic

Buster - hoping the boys sleep for you so you can get some rest! How is everything otherwise? I keep thinking of you since you went into labor at 34 weeks....wondering how long I will last with my incompetent cervix issues, LOL. 

Emma - HOLY SMOKES! 750 a night??? WOW!!! Where are you delivering? Our hospital guarantees private rooms, but I think my cousin who delivered just a few towns away from where I will be had a semi private room, and for a private it was like 400 or something.


----------



## jchic

Rox, can you get a semi private room?


----------



## Kelly9

I'm 2 cms dilated but not in labour just very early labour. They're going to do blood work and give me some Iv meds for my horrible heartburn and pain and then decide what to do based off lab results. All I know is I'm exhausted and hungry but the heartburn is making me miserable. I'm going to ask for induction when my doc comes up since I'm already 2 cms and contracting randomly just don't know if they'll do it.


----------



## jchic

Tiff!! Hoping they induce so you can meet Tulip and that the meds help with the discomfort. Is DH there with you? Are you excited/nervous? What do you think doc will say?


----------



## Kelly9

DH is still back in the Northwest Territories. My doc is waiting to see what lab work shows. I don't think it'll be long anyway with what's going on.


----------



## ewwg12345

Tiff I hope this is it! Wow to think you could be on your way to meeting Tulip already...! I hope you get some relief from the pain as well.

I am delivering at NYPresbyterian/Cornell, they don't have many private rooms and so they can, and do, charge a ton for them. You can put your name on a list once the baby is born, but there are no guarantees you'll get one even if you are willing to pay the crazy fee they charge. However, if you go semiprivate husbands can't stay over, so that is a consideration. We'll probably just do semiprivate unless I end up having a CSection, in which case I'll want DH there to help me do stuff.


----------



## jchic

Great hospital, you are going to be in amazing hands Emma! I agree, semi private seems fine unless you have a section.


----------



## Kelly9

Nurses are also usually great at helping with things if hubby can't stay. I don't know what kind of room ill get my insurance covers semi private but I don't care I think the biggest here is a semi.


----------



## roxane1986

Ughhh!! I just called OHIP and the hospital, Ohip only covers a room with 3 and me work insurance pays 120$ a day so i think we'll go for semi cause its still 50 a day that ill pay out of my pockets and im there minimum 3 days!! Unless, the parents suggest to pay then we'll go private!

Tiff, good luck, hope they induce!! Cant wait to hear updates!


----------



## babydrms

This is very strange to me, paying for a private rooms...first off, in IL at least, we pay for things in packages (these are called DRG's or diagnosis related groups). Vaginal delivery is like 16k and cesarean is 22k, just in hospital fees and then you will get a bill for anesthesia and any doctor who saw you. Every room my hospital is private, not just maternity...one of the premiere hospitals. Though, many hospitals are building all private rooms. Market is very competitive.


----------



## babydrms

Tiff, sorry about the pain. I hope they get things figured out for you one way or another.


----------



## Kelly9

Tulip should be here tonight or tomorrow :) just waiting for a spot to open up.


----------



## jchic

YAY!!!!! OMG Tulip will be here in 24 hours or less. SO. EXCITING!!!! Good Luck Tiff and cant wait for the updates!!


----------



## mrsmax

Good luck Kelly - cant wait to hear all about it and see the photos!!!!! XX :happydance:


----------



## roxane1986

Yayyyy!!!! Yayyy!!! Good luck kelly!! Cant wait for your update!!!:)


----------



## ewwg12345

Yay! Good luck! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Induction will be tomorrow which is good. I get one more chance to sleep hopefully my body is nice to me. Will update when I can!


----------



## Springy

Tiff sorry to hear what you're going through that sounds awful! So glad they are inducing tomorrow so you can meet Tulip and start to feel normal again. Can't wait for an update!


----------



## roxane1986

Hope you can get a good night sleep tonight!


----------



## Kelly9

Well now it may not be till the day after. Ill know more tomorrow. Hoping for tomorrow though.


----------



## roxane1986

Omg omg omg!!! Saw ur status on fb!!! Tulip is here!!!!:) congratulations kelly!! You have ur baby girl!! Cant wait for ur update and pictures:)


----------



## babydrms

I just saw on FB Tulip is here - Congrats Tiffany!!


----------



## jchic

CONGRATS TIFF!!!!!!!! So excited for the arrival of Tulip!!!! What a beautiful day!


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks ladies! Tulip: aka: Lexi Serena Kelly made her appearance at 10:26am march 13 7 pounds and 14 ounces.


----------



## roxane1986

Wow such a good weight!!!:) cant wait to see pictures!!!:) hope you are recovering well!Oh and bea


----------



## roxane1986

Beautiful name!!:)


----------



## ewwg12345

Oh wow! Congrats! What an awesome name, can't wait to see pictures!!!!! (Grr work computers blocking facebook). :)


----------



## jchic

GORGEOUS name and perfect weight!!! Hope you both are doing well and cant wait to see pics. God Bless!


----------



## mrsmax

Congrats :happydance: That is fab and I LOVE the name. Hope you enjoy every moment - I am missing the newborn stage already!! :kiss:


----------



## Kelly9

Will post pics likely on weekend when I have wifi from my laptop. I'm taking lots. The delivery was interesting as well so I need to get that written down ASAP.


----------



## roxane1986

Cant wait!!!:)


----------



## jchic

Tiff- cant wait for birth story and pics. Get some rest and huge congrats!! Im thrilled for you, DH and Skyler!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

She's just so precious I can't stop staring at her <3


----------



## Springy

I said it on FB but a huge Congratulations to you and DH! Lexi Serena is a gorgeous name, and I can't wait to see pictures of her. When is DH able to get to NS to see you and meet his daughter?

Can't wait or the birth story, rest up Lexi needs you to be strong and well rested. Xoxo


----------



## Kelly9

He gets in bright and early on march 22.


----------



## babydrms

Congrats again Tiffany, glad he will be here soon. Why did they induce you? Can't wait for all.the details. Seems like it went fast...?


----------



## Kelly9

Ill type it all out when I'm home. It was fast.


----------



## babydrms

Oh, right :dohh: hope you are feeling well!


----------



## mrsmax

Cant wait to hear all about it - a fast labour is good!!!


----------



## Kelly9

We're still in hospital ugh. Lexi's billi was high so waiting on her repeat tests from this morning. Hopefully we can go home soon!


----------



## Springy

Fingers crossed it comes down so that you can head home Tiff!!!! Can't wait to see pictures of her and to hear your birth story :happydance:


----------



## jchic

^^ ditto!


----------



## Kelly9

Will hopefully get it done tomorrow!


----------



## Buster1

Just getting a chance to catch up on things. Huge congrats Tiff to you dh and big brother Skyler. She has a beautiful name. Can't wait to see pics and read your birth story. In the mean time rest up and enjoy every minute with your newly expanded family.


----------



## mrsmax

just checking in to see if there have been any more babies :) Tiff hope you loving these first few days xx


----------



## ewwg12345

Rox had her baby as well! Don't think there have been any others...


----------



## jchic

BABY madness on this thread lately!! Rox and Tiff had their LO's and now we wait....who isssss next?!


----------



## babydrms

:wave: pick me, pick me! Though, I'm sure Springy is saying the same thing!!


----------



## jchic

oh, you are going on Wednesday!!!! I FEEL it, LOL


----------



## ewwg12345

I can't wait for both of your babies to get here, Baby and Springy! And Jess, aren't you scheduled in the next three weeks? I think I'll likely be bringing up the rear, I still have over 5 weeks to go. The little guy seems pretty happy where he is, and I'd prefer he stay put for at least another 3 weeks...!

Has anyone heard from Daisy? I hope she is ok, she should be in the home stretch now too...!


----------



## jchic

Emma - Honestly, I am MISERABLE and hoping the sooner they come (safely obviously) the better! Yes, I will be scheduled for 37 weeks so 5 more weeks but I dont think I will make it with all the bedrest and cervical issues. We shall see! 
How are you feeling?
Daisy is good, I just think she is very busy...spoke with her via text last week


----------



## Springy

babydrms said:


> :wave: pick me, pick me! Though, I'm sure Springy is saying the same thing!!

Uhhh ya .... I am SO over being pregnant :rofl:

I am now approaching my due date with not ONE sign of labor being imminent! The baby is still high up and not fully in my pelvis, I have not lost my plug and have had NO warm up contractions. I feel like I could be pregnant forever ;)

And now that I am on maternity leave I think I'm going to go insane if all I do is watch daytime TV!!!

This morning I resorted to washing our kitchen floor on my hands and knees as I have heard that helps get baby into position .... tomorrow I will do the bathroom if this child doesn't come out tonight!!!


----------



## mrsmax

so exciting :happydance: can't wait to see the pics and hear all the birth stories. I cant believe it was about a year ago that I started this thread!!!! :kiss:


----------



## Springy

mrsmax said:


> so exciting :happydance: can't wait to see the pics and hear all the birth stories. I cant believe it was about a year ago that I started this thread!!!! :kiss:

Such an awesome group of ladies on this thread!!! Could not have gotten through the last year without each and every one of you!!

What I think is most ironic is that if I go overdue and end up being induced it will be on Easter weekend .... I started my IVF cycle last year on Easter weekend. Reid will truly be my Easter Miracle if he comes that weekend. But really I would like him here to celebrate Easter with us!!


----------



## babydrms

Oh man, I don't even want to talk about being pregnant on Easter!!

We have had a truly successful thread - been such a fab journey!


----------



## babydrms

Oh, and Springy - all the mucousy discharge, losing my plug and constant contracting has been nothing more than a tease!!! Be glad you don't see some signs your body is getting ready for a whole lot of NOTHING to happen!


----------



## Kelly9

It has been such a great thread and lucky to! I'm still absorbing being a mother again and can't help but stare at my beautiful girl! 

When does swelling go away!? I still have quiet a bit arg and thrush. 

Off to check out rox's journal!


----------



## Springy

Ambre at least your due date is after Easter!!!! Easter for me represents 10 days overdue!!!!


----------



## Springy

Kelly9 said:


> It has been such a great thread and lucky to! I'm still absorbing being a mother again and can't help but stare at my beautiful girl!
> 
> When does swelling go away!? I still have quiet a bit arg and thrush.
> 
> Off to check out rox's journal!

My sister warned me it will get worse before getting better ... She said gees was 7 to 10 days.

How's Skyler adjusting?


----------



## babydrms

Springy said:


> Ambre at least your due date is after Easter!!!! Easter for me represents 10 days overdue!!!!

My due date IS Easter, lol!!!


----------



## Springy

Is or after is a lot better than 10 days late!!!!


----------



## babydrms

Average first baby arrives at 40+6...I.hope that is not the case for anyone. 

DH is seriously pouting, yet won't admit it and I know it's because he wants the baby to come, lol.


----------



## jchic

40+6 sounds miserable! I hope you guys go soon!! Waiting for our scan now and tomorrow we schedule my section although doc doubts Ill make it. We are thinking April 12th is a good section date- I think doctor wants April 17th. We shall see! 
Tiff- how are you? Hows Lexi and Skyler? Is DH there yet?


----------



## Kelly9

No DH yet he gets in Friday. I'm still swelling! 6 days lost partum but I cracked the 120's this morning! Whoot! Only about 13 pounds to go. 

Skyler is adjusting to her well enough but just acting out more in general. I feel bad because I don't have a lot of time for him right now. Can't wait till Chris gets here. 

Newborn pics in progress and I'm In the car with skyler while babe is upstairs in studio with photographer. Makes me nervous but I know she's in good hands. Skyler just won't stop touching things and yelling and making noise while the photographer tries to get Lexi to sleep for the pics. Very annoying and now he's crying and screaming in the car. 

Thrush is being treated now and I feel a little better though the meds have upset my stomach today big time. I did type a birth story but need to get online with my laptop to post it. 

Lexi has continued to loose weight :( despite eating well. She's now just barely above 7 pounds. Health nurse comes tomorrow so we'll see if she starts to trend upwards. I hope so! 

Jchic how many weeks will you be April 17th? 36?


----------



## Springy

I have read only 3% of first time moms are early so sadly Ambre given the number of women lately going early odds are that we are both going overdue. And one can't be disappointed or angry if one goes to 40 weeks. That is a term pregnancy. And as much as I would have liked to go early I would prefer my baby to come out when he is ready and is there is less likelihood of there being complications. I am beyond ready but it is what it is and he will come when he comes .....


----------



## Kelly9

Exactly springy! I was so content with my sons pregnancy even at 40+2 as much as I wanted to meet him his pregnancy was so easy that I didn't mind. I did go into labour spontaneously at 40+3 though and he was born the next day. 

Lexi is not being the most cooperative for pictures :( I hope we get a bunch more this lady cost a fortune so I was hoping to have had more variation. Ugh. Though the shots she's gotten that I've seen are super cute.


----------



## jchic

Kelly9 said:


> No DH yet he gets in Friday. I'm still swelling! 6 days lost partum but I cracked the 120's this morning! Whoot! Only about 13 pounds to go.
> 
> Skyler is adjusting to her well enough but just acting out more in general. I feel bad because I don't have a lot of time for him right now. Can't wait till Chris gets here.
> 
> Newborn pics in progress and I'm In the car with skyler while babe is upstairs in studio with photographer. Makes me nervous but I know she's in good hands. Skyler just won't stop touching things and yelling and making noise while the photographer tries to get Lexi to sleep for the pics. Very annoying and now he's crying and screaming in the car.
> 
> Thrush is being treated now and I feel a little better though the meds have upset my stomach today big time. I did type a birth story but need to get online with my laptop to post it.
> 
> Lexi has continued to loose weight :( despite eating well. She's now just barely above 7 pounds. Health nurse comes tomorrow so we'll see if she starts to trend upwards. I hope so!
> 
> Jchic how many weeks will you be April 17th? 36?


Awww, I cant wait to see the pics! I am sure Skyler will settle down and get into the routine of having his sister around. The first few weeks I have heard are always hard with a sibling, but then it does get better, so thats good news. How are you feeling? Hoping the thrush gets better asap for you :) 

I will be 36+1 so we will see if she wil do it. She was going to schedule for 37 but said she would be happy with 36, lets hope she sticks to her word, because I am MISERABLE. I can say with FULL honesty that I absolutely HATE being this pregnant. I love that I am pregnant, but this is AWFUL. Everything hurts, there is soooo much pressure in my cervix and I basically want to scream every single second of the day. My back is on fire, I cant even sit without being in pain...The babies are kicking my ass, literally! :wacko:
I want them to be healthy, but if I go past 36 weeks I will literally go bonkers. I am praying she wont let me!


----------



## Kelly9

Lol! I was getting like that with just one so I can only imagine. 

Thrush hopefully is on the mend. My breasts don't hurt as much now but the meds have upset my stomach.


----------



## jchic

LOL. 

how many more days are you on the meds?


----------



## Kelly9

One full week after all pain disappears but I only had to take the oral meds the once. The rest is just cream for my nipples and hooha if I need it. It's mostly just my breasts that were painful though. Even taking the meds and using the cream for one day has made a difference and pumping is even easier.


----------



## Springy

Jess I am hating it now too .... But I tell myself daily as much as I hate this its best for the baby! So remind yourself of that daily and know that the longer you are pregnant the better it is for Mikey and Ava!

Tiff - sorry to hear about the thrush :( are you able to still breastfeed through it? I am sure your photographer will get some great shots!!! I can't wait to see them!!! And only a few more days till Chris arrives! Hopefully one he arrives you can share your birth story!


----------



## Kelly9

I stopped bfing two days ago and have been pumping instead. Just latched Lexi on tonight and one breast was ok ish the other still needs a break. Going to try to bf tonight so fingers crossed it doesn't get worse. 

I am so excited for Chris to get here! It's driving me mental. Got health nurse coming tomorrow then am going to find a gift for my doula as she was amazing supporting me, she is also a good friend of mine. Anyone got any good gift ideas? I want it to be super special. 

Also going to exchange a pair of jeans I bought for a smaller size as I bought them 3 days ago and they were tight but now they're loose lol. What brand were those expensive mat jeans you were going on about springy? Were they Hudson's? That's the brand of these ones and they are fabulous!!!!!


----------



## Springy

I have Hudson, citizen of humanity, sevens and rock and republics! Depends what style you're looking for but I think the sevens are my favorites!

Hopefully Lexi won't have any issue latching back on. I am definitely going to buy a probiotic to try and avoid thrush, especially since I will be on such a high dose of antibiotics because of the GBS.

What about a Tiffany necklace or a bracelet? Some are not outrageously priced. I wear mine all the time as it is classic looking and being from Tiffany she would always think of you when she wears it? I will find the link to the one I have.


----------



## babydrms

Springy said:


> I have read only 3% of first time moms are early so sadly Ambre given the number of women lately going early odds are that we are both going overdue. And one can't be disappointed or angry if one goes to 40 weeks. That is a term pregnancy. And as much as I would have liked to go early I would prefer my baby to come out when he is ready and is there is less likelihood of there being complications. I am beyond ready but it is what it is and he will come when he comes .....

I know, it sucks because I would prefer not to be induced ...my mom went to 43 weeks with all 3 of us :(. I have been told next week is an end point for us. I really want to go into labor on my own so we will see what the doc says on Thursday. I really don't want a cesarean and I don't want to set myself up for one either.


----------



## Buster1

So exciting, more babies are on the way. I can't wait!!!


----------



## jchic

Tiff, I love Springys idea! Or maybe make her a nice basket with wine, candles and maybe buy her a massage gift certificate?


----------



## Kelly9

I looked at Tiffany's but there are none here so I'd have to order it but its my back up plan in the event I don't find anything else. She is a Tiffany's fan much like me as well. I think I'd get her earrings though maybe the bow ones....

The health nurse is late :( and Lexi needs to eat but I need to show the nurse her latch. Ugh.


----------



## Springy

Or what about a pandora bracelet and charm? The gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## jchic

Ok so just had my doc appt and they are scheduling my section for 38 weeks althoug my doctor insisted on earlier. W. T. F. They will call me with exact date but looking like April 29th as of now. Ugh that is so far. I honestly cant make it!!!!! 

Tiff- I like the pandora idea!!


----------



## Kelly9

I thought about pandora but not sure if its their style what i got were 2 delicate sterling silver bracelets (one for each person) they are tiny square beads and then i'm looking at adding a single pandora charm in aquamarine, for march, to it just need to find one i like.

Heres a sneakpeak of Lexi's newborn shots, made me tear up they're just so perfect! https://www.tanyashields.com/2013/03/baby-lexi-halifax-newborn-photographer/
You have to scroll down.


----------



## jchic

Wow Tiff- those photos are stunning, breathtaking!!! She is gorgeous. What a perfect little girl !


----------



## ewwg12345

Those are amazing pictures! She looks like a little angel! And I *love* the one with Skyler, he looks proud and happy! :)


----------



## Buster1

The pictures are beautiful. All of you look great, and I love Skyler and Lexi in their pic. He looks so proud to be a big brother. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## babydrms

Great pics - she has such cute lips and cheeks. You all looks so nice and happy too!


----------



## Springy

Pictures are amazing!! She is just perfect. 

How is the Thrush?!


----------



## roxane1986

Oh kelly she is gorgeous! Congrats:)

I kinda stopped BF Tuesday night too cause baby Cedrik was losing weight and got discouraged that i wasnt producing enough! We give him formula and I pump every 3 hrs, milk is better now but if i pump 15 min each breast every 3 hrs I only get about 1 oz, I hope ill get more soon!


----------



## Kelly9

Rox I'm getting 2 ounces a breast now at 8 days post partum so 4-5 ounces in total. It will pic up at first I was getting about an ounce. 

Thrush is healing! We've been nursing for the past 1.5 days again which is nice. Still waiting for a few cracks and blisters on my nipples to heal but they're getting there. 

Lexi is down to more then 10% weight loss just barely she lost another half an ounce when the health visitor weighed her but the nurse wasnt worried as she weighed her before and after feeding and she ate 2 ounces. She'll be weighed on Tuesday at our next docs apt hopefully she comes up some! 

I get the rest of the newborn pics tomorrow I just can't wait to see them after the sneak peek photos. Chris also gets in bright and early tomorrow!


----------



## jchic

Cant wait to see the rest of the pics! Is Chris SO excited to meet his daughter?


----------



## roxane1986

Was it as easy to restart BF after stopping for 2 days? Do you give your breast milk with a bottle? Im worried Cedrik wont be able to latch properly after stopping for a few days?

Cedrick had lost 9% of his weight Tuesday and Wednesday he was still at 9%, we weigh him tomorrow I really hope he gains a few oz!
Hope lexi gains weight soon too! 

Yay for chris getting in tomorrow he must be excited and so are you!:)


----------



## roxane1986

Was it as easy to restart BF after stopping for 2 days? Do you give your breast milk with a bottle? Im worried Cedrik wont be able to latch properly after stopping for a few days?

Cedrick had lost 9% of his weight Tuesday and Wednesday he was still at 9%, we weigh him tomorrow I really hope he gains a few oz!
Hope lexi gains weight soon too! 

Yay for chris getting in tomorrow he must be excited and so are you!:)


----------



## Kelly9

Oh yeah it was easy to relatch her in fact it was easier since it wasnt as painful. I pumped and gave her BM in a bottle. 

I guess he's excited I think it'll be odd and funny though since he wasnt there when she was born. He almost didn't get out of our village yesterday! They had cancelled the flights but then they had one come in later so he thankfully made it to Yellowknife. It's a good thing we have to stay in a hotel on the way out otherwise he'd of missed his flights. I'm picking him up at 6:10am tomorrow which means I need to leave here at 5am and will be up at 430. Good thing Lexi keeps me on a random schedule lol I should already be up.


----------



## Buster1

roxane1986 said:


> Oh kelly she is gorgeous! Congrats:)
> 
> I kinda stopped BF Tuesday night too cause baby Cedrik was losing weight and got discouraged that i wasnt producing enough! We give him formula and I pump every 3 hrs, milk is better now but if i pump 15 min each breast every 3 hrs I only get about 1 oz, I hope ill get more soon!

OMG Roxanne, How did I miss that you gave birth. I'm so sorry. Huge congrats to you on the birth of your little boy. I know you're over the moon.


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone,
Hope everyone is doing well. I feel like I'm hanging on a thread. The boys have really kept me busy the last week or so. I feel like I'm running on fumes. I've only been out of my house once in the last week and that was only to sign the papers for the new mini van that we brought. The boys are doing well but they have just been going through a real fussy phase lately. Even with help I'm still exhausted. I feel like I can't get anything done around the house and when there is a quiet moment I feel guilty for resting because in the back of my mind I know that there is always something that needs doing.

I'm suppose to go back to work in April and this is stressing me out because if I'm this tired now without working how am I going to be in a couple of weeks when I go back. Sorry for the moan ladies, I just need to get some of this off my chest, just feeling a little overwhelmed at the moment.

Hope all of you are doing well and those of you with new little ones are enjoying them. And those of you who are waiting for the arrival of your little ones I hope time doesn't go too slow for you.


----------



## babydrms

Buster sending you huge :hugs: being a new mom is hard work, and your doing it x2- there should be a medal or something. I know there is always something to do, but remember your not going to be able to take care of anyone if you don't take care of yourself. Vent here all you want, that's what we are here for.


----------



## Springy

Buster do not feel bad at all! Being a new parent to one baby can be overwhelming so having twins is that much more stressful! Is DH around to help at all? Could you ask for some "me" time on the weekend? Get out of the house and do something just for you? Maybe a manicure or pedicure. As important as it for you to look after the boys it's also important to take care of yourself mentally :hugs:


----------



## roxane1986

I agree with springy you might need some alone time! I have one little angel and he's a good baby so far but im still tired so i can only imagine!


----------



## jchic

Buster, I totally agree with the ladies here!!! I am hoping you get some me time :) hang in there, you are a superstar!


----------



## Springy

Kelly9 I saw all your photos on FB they are amazing! I don't know how you will pick ones of Lexi to print and frame!

Hope all went well with Chris getting in this morning and that you are enjoying your family time together!


----------



## roxane1986

Yes your pictures are sooo nice!!! She is gorgeous!

I have my pictures tomorrow morning :)


----------



## Buster1

Thanks everyone. I'm so glad I have you ladies here to lean on. Dh does help out a lot, but I think you are all right and that I need to get some alone time. I'm going to see what I can do to make that happen. Thanks again for being there for me. :hugs:


----------



## roxane1986

You are very welcome and i feel the same way! Dont know what id do with u ladies, i really appreciate all the support! Its amazing!


----------



## Kelly9

Buster I agree you need a you day big time! Drop a hint ot DH or family and hopefully someone will step up, most of the time our guys don't understand how demanding raising 1 little one is let alone 2. 

Springy I have no idea how I'm going to pick, I know which one I want a canvas of of the 2 of the kids but thats it. Also have to choose 1 or 2 for the birth announcement lol.


----------



## babydrms

Hey Tiffany, don't forget to post your birth story - I thought you said you have it typed up...?? Still so curious!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh yes ill post it tomorrow if I remember!


----------



## babydrms

Great, looking forward. :)


----------



## Springy

Good luck today Ambre!


----------



## babydrms

Thanks!


----------



## jchic

^^WSS!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Ok here it is! Before I forget... it's long.


Lexi Serena Kelly
March 13, 2013. 10:26 am. 7 lbs 14 oz. 20 in. HC 34 cms.

Tuesday march 12 I woke up very early in the morning to excruciating pain, gall bladder pain. I toughed it out for 3 hours before having my MIL take me to the windsor hospital. At the hospital they managed my pain and vomiting and then released me the next morning at 1030 ish with instructions to go straight to the IWK maternity hospital to see my OB who I&#8217;d had an apt with later on in the day anyway. 

They took me straight up for monitoring where I developed a fever, I had something viral that Skyler had had the week before. Based off labs they decided to admit me and I was to be helped along into labour in the next couple of days when a spot opened up. I was already 2 cm&#8217;s dilated 50% effaced and in early labour with irregular contractions.

My doula came to visit later that evening then I went to bed. 

I woke up at about 120 am on the 13th of march to convulsions and muscles spasms so strong that I could not stop them and breathing was hard due to my neck muscles being strained so hard. My belly was rock solid as well for the same reason. I called for the nurse who listened to baby&#8217;s heart beat with the doppler and discovered it was 210 and maintaining that rate so she called the resident on call. 

I was sent down to the birthing unit by request of the on call doc and it was decided that they&#8217;d help me along in labour that night due to a resurgence of the fever which had caused my convulsions and because of the baby&#8217;s heart rate. The nurse who was there when I arrived stated that I&#8217;d be having a baby tonight and not vaginally if we could not get her heart rate down. That freaked me out and made my cry but the nurse said it was likely due to my fever spike and with fluids and tylenol it should go down. Sure enough that worked! 

I did not like the on call doctor who came in and stated matter of fact, we&#8217;ll break your water and give you pitocin to get you going. I argued with her for what felt like ages but finally got my way and was just given cervidil at about 3:15am. Sure enough a couple of hours later (5 am) I was in active labour without the need of medications. Contractions started somewhat slow but built in intensity pretty fast, by sometime after 7 I had asked for fentanyl for pain so the nurse checked me, I was 4-5 cm&#8217;s dilated. 10 mins or so later while waiting for the meds I was feeling the urge to push, I mentioned this to my nurse and she asked if she could check me again, I said heck no, as I figured I was 10 cm&#8217;s and ready to push but had decided I wanted the epidural for pushing and knew they wouldn&#8217;t give it to me if they knew I was 10 cms. Finally the doc came in for the epi and by 830 I was good and the urge to push was no longer there. Sometime around 930 I was feeling an intense urge to push again that was causing pain despite the epidural, so the nurse checked me and sure enough I was ready to go like they'd figured I was before the epi. We waited for the doc to come rupture my membranes for a long time maybe 40 mins or more before the urge was so intense I just said I need to push so lets do it. Nurse was good with that so I pushed one push and my waters literally burst from my body and went 5 feet all over the bed and floor, still no doc. I pushed with the next contraction and could feel baby coming, I pushed with the second contraction and the nurse said to stop as baby was right there. Finally we got the doctor in! A new one due to shift change thank god. A few controlled pushes later and Lexi was born! All in all I think she came out in about 5-7 mins! I had a 1st degree tear with one small section that was 2nd degree, I believe I only got 4 stitches and recovery has been much better this time around.


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck for today Ambre!


----------



## roxane1986

Loved reading your birth story! Congrats again kelly!


----------



## jchic

Great birth story Tiff :)


----------



## Springy

Wow that was quite the birth story Tiff, scary that you had the convulsions and fever spiking but very glad to hear that the labor part was fast and Lexi is so beautiful! She was worth every tear shed and every bump on the road. 

Xoxox :hugs:


----------



## babydrms

Tiff, all of that is just crazy! I am so glad you and Lexi are doing so well! Thank you for sharing!

Edited to fix where Lexi was changed to Lexis by my 'super helpful' predictive texting :(


----------



## Buster1

Wonderful birth story. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## mrsmax

Love that birth story - soo quick in the end. Perfect!! The newborn pics are STUNNING!!!! I am so jealous. no one really does those type of photos where I live and I meant to try to do them myself but never got around to it and now Eva is too old :( You will so treasure thyem - no wonder you cant choose!

Buster - I am sooo not surprised you are struggling a little - you have twins!! Sounds like you have been doing an amazing job - ask for help. Go get a massage, go for coffe with a freind without the twins or have a guily free afternoon sleep whilst Dh takes the twins out. And dont feel even a tiny bit guilty!

All good here with Eva - I just dont get enough time to come on BnB as much as I like - I read everyone's posts but usually dont have a hand free to type a resonse. Havent posted in my own journal for a month!!! Still, very excited for all the other babies to arrive. 

I am still breastfeeding at 2 montsh so pleased with that, although I do a lot of expressing as she takes an age to feed (like an hour and quarter) and I just cant do that more than three times a day so I express and feed a bottle. I also give her a formula feed once or twice a day - I feel very bad about this as i wanted to Bf exclusively but this balance works well for me and Eva is now thriving after her weight stalling for 3 weeks.


----------



## roxane1986

I do the same mrsmax! I bf, pump and give formula! I feel bad too but i think we do what we can so thats whats important! 
I need to take something to produce more milk though, my left side as less for sure! I was suggested to take fennel tea, anyone heard of that? Or is there any other suggestions? If i could pump and have enough to give cedrik without supplementing, id be very happy!


----------



## Kelly9

Fenugreek and blessed thistle will help with supply as well I took that when I get sick with skyler and dehydrated and lost my supply for a while. Also pumping and nursing as much as possible will help rox and if you're very serious about it out here they'll prescribe domperidone to increase supply it works extremely well I also took this after getting sick and it got me up to full production in a matter or days. Only thing is you have to wean off it slowly to keep the supply going otherwise if you stop it cold
Turkey your supply could drop cold turkey as well. 

Thanks for all your nice comments :) the convulsions were scary as hell same with her heart rate being so high but in the end it all worked out and my beautiful Lexi shares so much in common with Hannah because of her birthday that I'm glad things worked out the way that they did. I'm not overly spiritual but there are just far to many coincidences for Hannah to not have had a part in Lexi coming to us <3 

Ambre and springy good luck for your march 25th babes!!!!!!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Tiffany love the birth story, what a dramatic entrance for Lexi! She is beautiful, and I am sure Hannah helped bring her into your arms. x

Buster I can't imagine the challenge of twins, I'm sure you are handling it very well!! You should do what you can to give yourself some time for a bit of R&R, as others have said you need look after yourself so you can look after your babies! :)

Mrsmax sounds like you are doing well, and you are finding a feeding strategy that works for you. We should not feel badly about whatever strategy we choose for feedings...as long as the baby is thiving, which it sounds like Eva is doing, that is the important thing! Rox, same for you...supplementing is a great solution, and if that is what works for Cedric then no need to feel bad about it!

I am loving seeing everyone's baby photos, and can't wait to see Reid and Bug added to the mix! Good luck today ladies, you'll have to have a joint birthday party next year! :)

Very few tickers left on this thread, soon it will be just me Jess and Daisy with tickers...!


----------



## jchic

Emma - so true! Everyone is having/had their babies, it will be just us soon!!


----------



## roxane1986

And soon enough you ladies will be joining us too :) yayy!!


----------



## Kelly9

That's crazy to think all our babies are almost here!


----------



## ewwg12345

Happy Easter everyone! So happy for you ladies who are enjoying the holiday with your little Easter miracles! :) Jess/Daisy we'll join them soon enough! x


----------



## Kelly9

Lexi finally gained some weight! Up 2 ounces so we've avoided her being admitted to the hospital :) 

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## roxane1986

Happy easter everyone!

Kelly, glad lexi gained weight. That is awesome news!


----------



## mrsmax

happy easter everyone - i remember Easter last year and all i wanted was fertlised eggs - this year I am enjoying the chocolate kind with my baby in my rms :kiss: :bunny: :bunny:


----------



## jchic

Happy Easter all! 

Tiff- great news about Lex!
Mrs Max- awwwww! Talk about things to be grateful for, huh?


----------



## Buster1

Great news about Lexi!!

I hope everyone had a good holiday.


----------



## babydrms

Hi everyone - we welcomed Charlotte Rose 3/25/13 at 6:27 pm. 6 lbs 6 oz. She was readmitted to NICU after going home for 16 hours for her arrhythmia and jaundice. She is doing great and we are hoping to go home soon.


----------



## roxane1986

Glad she is doing well baby! Hope you get to go home soon!


----------



## Buster1

Glad Charlotte is doing better. Hope you guys are home soon.


----------



## mrsmax

Baby - congratulations - did I miss the announcement?!! So pleased for you and gald she is doing ok despite having to visit the NICU. I love the name - soooo pretty. Would love to see the pics - pm me if you're on facebook. 

Am i right in thinking just one more baby to go???? We will need to change the title again soon. Amazing to think we are almost all there within just over a year :)


----------



## jchic

Mrs. Max - I think its just me, Emma and Daisy at this point - we are the only ones left to join you mamas! My c section is scheduled for 4/30 so GOD WILLING I go a bit earlier because I am beyond miserable! Cant wait for the rest of our kiddo gang to arrive!


----------



## Kelly9

You're going to have two babies this month jchic!!


----------



## jchic

I know, so crazy!! 29 days MAX left to go!
Hows lexi doing? How are you feeling?


----------



## Kelly9

Lexi isn't really gaining weight still and still vomiting a lot but at least she didn't loose any more at the last weigh in. Hopefully she starts to pack on the pounds soon so I can stop worrying. I think I'm destined to just have skinny small kids despite wanting a little porker with rolls lol. I'm doing great UTI is clearing up but still fighting the yeast war. Breast feeding is going well minus the throw up. I'm eager to start exercising want to get my tummy toned an loose the last few pounds already.


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies - Sorry I haven't updated. Been a whirl wind since Reid was born. All in all he is a good baby but I have struggled to adjusting to parenthood - it is way harder than I ever ever imagined it would be. And the breast feeding is still not successful. We have another lactation appointment today. Right now I am exclusively pumping which is REALLY draining as it is a 30 to 45 min procedure between waking up, prepping to pump, pumping, feeding him and then sterilizing .... then sometimes he is fussy after eating so its another 20 to 30 min to go back to sleep so I am left with only 1 to 1.5 hours between feedings. 

We did do our newborn photos yesterday - there are SO many to go through but I'll post just a few today since I haven't even sat and looked through them all.
 



Attached Files:







AB2G2998.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 12









AB2G3022.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 10









AB2G3162.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jchic

Awww, I love the photos!!! You all look so happy and great! Reid is just perfect! 

Good luck today at the LC, cant wait for your next update,


----------



## roxane1986

Beautiful pictures! 

I understand how you feel with the pumping! It is very long and im getting tired of it as well! I dont bf at all anymore cause all of this was wayyy too long! I try to do atleast the first month but i dont know if ill be able to make it! Still have about 2 weeks! 

Good luck with the lactation appt! Hope it works out for you


----------



## ewwg12345

Springy those are beautiful pictures! I hope you can find the right balance for feeding soon, it sounds so stressful...good luck with your appointment!

Rox it sounds like you are finding a balance as well...either way, you'll do what's best for Cedrik and for you!

Tiff I hope Lexi puts some weight on soon so you don't worry...and I hope you lose your final pounds as well, kudos for already being so far along on the weight loss! I am still in shock every time I get on the scale at the OB, and I doubt I'll be losing it very quickly. Boo.

Jess happy 34 weeks! I bet you'll go in the next couple of weeks, at least I hope so so that you aren't in pain for much longer!

Mrsmax and Buster hope you are doing well with your little ones!

AFM I had my last ultrasound today, baby is estimated to be 6lbs 8oz and is measuring normally in terms of heartrate etc...if they are right, I hope he gets here sooner rather than later, he is big enough! OB said my cervix is closed but squishy, so I don't know what that means. We got the nursery finished this weekend, I just need to pack my hospital bag and we should be "ready" (yeah right)!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## roxane1986

Emma!!! Yay you are now full term! Glad all is goimg well!! hope baby comes soon!


----------



## jchic

Emma! So excited for you! You are going to have a great size baby! I also hope baby comes for you before 40 weeks, and I am sure it will happen!!!! I think your obgyn means you are closed but soft. Once the cervix gets soft it can begin to dilate! WOOHOO!


----------



## Kelly9

Caroline congrats again he is so cute! The pics are nice. Can't wait to see more. 

Emma your baby won't be to big if he comes at 40 weeks you're looking at about 8 pounds that's not to bad at all both of my healthy babes were just under 8 :) lexi's head was 2 cms smaller then skylers hers was 34 cms and skylers was 36. The 34 cms was easier to push out lol! 

DH and I celebrated kind of our 10 year anniversary for being together on April fools day and I finally got my anniversary band on my finger! My other two wedding bands still don't fit but they're a quarter size smaller. 

Lexi is 3 weeks old today! And I think she is finally gaining some Weight it looks like it anyway. She'll be weighed again on Friday. 

Jchi happy 34 weeks! 

Hi buster and mrsmax and baby and daisy and rox and anyone I've forgotten!


----------



## Springy

Happy Full term Emma!!!!

Reid was projected to be 8lbs too and i went overdue and he was only 7lbs9oz. So those u/s can be off, but you want a good weight baby as they do loose!

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## jchic

Tiff - so glad to hear Lexi is gaining weight!


----------



## roxane1986

Same here for the estimate with u/s! At 34 weeks they said cedrik was 5.5 lbs but then 3 weeks later he was 5 lbs 12 oz! I tought hecwas going to be bigger then that!

Kelly, happy 10 yr anniversary!:) and happy 3 weeks to lexi! Glad she is gaining and doing well!


----------



## Buster1

Springy the pictures are beautiful.

Emma it shouldn't be long now. And it's a good idea to get that hospital bag ready. Take it from someone who was caught off guard. You do not want to be thinking about what you need to take to the hospital while you are having contractions, it's not fun. LOL

The boys and I are doing ok just trying to get myself mentally prepared to go back to work. Still don't know how I'm going to do it as I'm exhausted just taking care of them. But I guess I'll just have to deal with it. Anyway I hope the rest of you ladies are doing well. I'll check in with everyone later.


----------



## Kelly9

She did gain! A whopping 8 ounces in 4 days if the scale was right! She's finally just over birth weight. She'll get re weighed at the docs tomorrow to 

They told me Lexi was 6 pounds 14 ounces at 36 weeks and at 38 she was 7 lbs 14 oz so bang on if they gain half a pound a week. 

Buster good luck with the return to work! I hope it goes smoothly!


----------



## jchic

Nice Tiff! Lexi's a little rockstar! Glad you
Got your anniversary band on too :)

Buster- :( sorry about mat leave being over but it will be good to have some adult interaction time Im sure ;)


----------



## Buster1

Glad Lexi is doing so well.

We should have some more babies coming soon. I can't wait.

As for me starting back at my part-time job tomorrow just a couple of hours on Tuesday and this Wednesday to start. Still waiting to hear from the airline to see when I can officially get back there. Everything is such drama with them. If it wasn't for the flight benefits I would seriously consider quiting and working at the Ideal Fitness full time. At some point I don't think even the flight benefits will keep me there, but we'll see what happens. Other than that nothing new to report, the boys are doing great and we are looking forward to a family vacation in May down in the Outerbanks of North Carolina. My family has rented a house there for a week. It's huge and even has an elevator, and because it's so big we won't have to worry about it feeling too cramped or the boys distrubing anyone if they decide to throw a fit. Best part is dh and I get a break from caring for the kids because it will be the first time for a lot of my realitives seeing the babies and they are going to want to spend as much time with them as they can. Leaving me and dh plenty of time to lay by the pool and get a much needed break. LOL


----------



## jchic

Buster, that sounds like such a nice vacation and a much needed break!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Buster that sounds amazing! 

Lexi has kept some weight on but still throwing up a lot of her feeds. The Zantac is helping some though. She won't get re weighed till were home and I go to the community centre. 

In other awesome news my neighbors up north are expecting and due in October! I'm so super excited!!!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Buster going back to work will be rough, but that vacation sounds amazing! May will be here before you know it! Where in the outer banks do you go? We're moving to the Chapel Hill area next year, so I think outer banks vacays are in our future...! I am already looking forward to it!

Glad Lexi is doing well, sorry about the vomiting. Yay for a neighbor playmate for Lexi in October! When do you go back up north?

I go to the doctor today, I am secretly hoping my exam will show things are getting started but I am not too hopeful since he is still super high up. I am starting to be a bit more uncomfortable with swelling and my joints feeling squishy, so maybe that is a good sign? I am just wrapping up my final projects at work before going on leave at the end of next week (will work from home next week)...I am ready for this guy to get here any day now! :)


----------



## roxane1986

Buster, great vacay! Cant wait to go on a vacay at the end of the summer, we go visit my sister in edmonton albera! :) hope going back to work goes well for ya!

Kelly, glad zantac is helping a little! Hope she will have gained some more when y weigh her!

Emma, cant wait for ur update! Hope baby boy will come soon! Although you need a little bit of time off work before he comes to rest!


----------



## marie44

Congrats on all the new babies! The beginning is crazy but it does get better.
GL Emma & jchic (& who am i forgetting?) any day now!
Buster - don't worry at all about going back to work. I went back after 9 weeks & i realized any job is not as stressful as taking care of a baby, let alone twins. The first week was hard because i missed them so much but now i am ok because i know they are having fun and in good hands. You'll see that going back to work will help keep your sanity. I wish i could afford to stay home with them, but because i can't, this is the next best thing. I get the biggest smiles in the world when i pick them up every day after work & it makes it all worth it.


----------



## Kelly9

Marie that sounds so sweet! I love it when skyler gets excited to see me too. How old are the girls now?


----------



## Buster1

Emma we are vacationing in Avon I believe. I think the nearest larger town is Kill Devil Hills. Can't wait to go. Hope you had a good doctors appointment.

Thanks for the pep talk Marie. I know it's going to be difficult in the beginning because I am going to miss them but In the long run I'm sure it will be good to be around other adults. I think what's also making it hard is that I'm going back to a bad work environment. I'm considering quitting flying and trying to work more hours at the diet center. The only reason i'm keeping the flying is for the flight benefits and because I will miss some of my coworkers. Also I like being a flight attendant I just don't like the company so much. They don't treat us as well as they use to. Well that's enough boo hooing from me. How are the rest of you lovely ladies. Are you looking forward to Spring weather as much as I am? My dad put the double stroller together today but I have to go through the manual to figure out how everything works. Hope to take the boys for a stroll around the neighborhood this week.


----------



## roxane1986

Buster, youll figure out whats best for you! Which company do u work for? My sister works for west jet and apparently its an awesome company to work for!
I am soooo looking forward to spring! It was nice today(well yesterday) but now its suppose to rain all week and even snow friday, 10 cm! Like what the hell?! I cant wait to go for walks with the stroller either!


----------



## marie44

The girls will be 5 months old on the 18th. I'll have to get some new pictures up. 

Buster - GL with the stroller, we can't seem to find one we both love. We have 2 in boxes that we may return. We've just been using the snap 'n go that the car seats pop into right now but we want something a little easier to push. I went back to a pretty bad work situation. My position was filled when i was on mat leave and they threw me somewhere else. Honestly, it is the least of my worries. I dreaded going back but once i got here, it seems to have worked out. My position is not as demanding and i'm greatful to have a paycheck. The babies are all that is important right now. They let me work 4 days instead of 5 so i have an extra day with them. I will get out of here eventually but trust me, you don't want to be starting somewhere new right away.

Roxanne-beautiful pic of the LO :)
I have to look back at all the other baby pics


----------



## roxane1986

Wow! 5 months already! Crazy how fast they grow! Cant wait to see new pictures!


----------



## ewwg12345

Wow Marie 5 months! Hardly seems possible!!

Silly question for you ladies...what do you recommend in terms of clothes for the hospital (both arriving and going home), and for the post-partum period? I am thinking of just getting some black drawstring pants/yoga pants and nursing tanks from Old Navy, but wasn't sure if I should get maternity stuff or "regular" sizes. I am pretty sure none of my old clothes will be fitting for a while..!


----------



## Springy

I am still wearing my maternity leggings - I love them, they are comfy. I haven't even tried regular clothes on - I know I am 14 pounds away from my pre-pregnancy weight so until I am at my pre prego weight I'm not even going to depress myself with trying them on!

Emma I can't believe you're two weeks away - I can't wait for you to have him - have you narrowed down names?

Marie you definitely need to post pictures!

Buster - hopefully the transition back to work goes ok.

Tiff - good luck with the travel back home up north!


----------



## jchic

So great to see this thread moving!!

Tiff, thats awesome that your neighbor is expecting! I think Lexi is going to have a friend in just a few months!

Buster - we need updated pics!

Marie - so good to hear from you! How are the girls doing? When did you go into labor again? 

AFM - C Section is scheduled for 4/30 but Im having a really hard time. Its becoming increasingly difficult for me to basically do anything and I am always in pain! I went to doc today because I thought my water broke and that I was having contractions. Well they did an internal check (she literally shoved her finger ALL the way up and I screamed) and I am 1cm give or take, dilated. She thought she felt a sac and wanted to make sure I wasnt ruptured so she did it again and nope, I am in tact. She also checked to see if I was leaking amniotic fluid, but the paper didnt turn blue so nothing there. My contractions were happening, so after being on the belt for a while, they slowed down so they sent me home and told me to stay hydrated. I am SO crampy all day long :( This is so hard. I can barely walk at this point!!!!


----------



## roxane1986

I also still need to lose 10-15 lbs but I did gain 45 total! I cant even put my pre pregnancy jeans higher then my knees! Its crazy depressing! I dont think i ever will either! I will get back to my weight but the hips are wider so might not ever fit in my jeans again!:( Yoga pants would be good for the hospital i think!


----------



## roxane1986

Oh jess!! I hope this is a start for you! I hope they come sooner then tge 30th!


----------



## jchic

Thanks Rox! I just keep thinking maybe the doctors arent catching something, but I think thats just my paranoia. The crampiness is what sucks the most!! I even missed my hair appt today :( I rescheduled for Monday though!


----------



## ewwg12345

Jess I hope you can go sooner than the 30th, isn't that a long time to go with twins?

I have been so busy finishing things up at work, time has been flying. I can't believe we are 2 weeks away! But I bet he will be late...he is still so high up and I am still not sure I know what a contraction feels like, even BH. I have had swelling the last couple of days, which sucks...I'll be happy to work from home next week because none of my shoes fit except boots and it is getting too hot for that!

Springy we are almost set on a name, but are still trying out middle names. We've started acutally saying the name too...we can't keep calling him "little guy" forever! haha.


----------



## roxane1986

Aw jess, too bad u had to reschedule ur appt due to cramping! What kind of cramping is it? Like contractions?

Emma, sooo soon!


----------



## jchic

Emma - I think twins usually are schedule for 38 weeks although some come before. I am hoping I fall into that group, haha. I cant believe you are still working and going strong, GOOD for you girl!!!! I hate the swelling too, its brutal. I am sure it will go away after labor so hang in there. How are you feeling otherwise? When is your next appt?

Rox - I think they are a bit of both. I am definitely having contractions, but they are not steady, or increasing in intensity. They kind of come when they want and go when they want!


----------



## roxane1986

Jess, I really hope the twins come sooner then later and if they dont well I hope the cramping goes away! This is no fun! Such a tease where you dont know what to expect! Gahhh!!

So spent the ENTIRE afternoon trying to please mr. Cedrik! No joke from 1:30 until 6:30.. I had to have him in my arms or he would cry! He would fall asleep so id put him in his bassinet or mamaroo, he would cry within 5 min or less and he looked hungry so id feed him again! Then he would vomit so i tought ok he had too much! Do everything all over again until now he's finally sleeping in his mamaroo since 6:40!! So thats 20 min! The only positive thing is that its the afternoon so i shouldnt complain compared to springy, poor her its during the night! :( 
So when he vomits does it mean he had too much? Cause he always seemed hungry(searching, sucking his hand and if id give him the pacifier he would cry) i dont want to over feed him! I didnt know what to do anymore, I was by myself, hungry, needed to pump, wanted to go shower, etc.. Now still waiting for dh to get here so we can eat and then i will try to get some sleep for the night shift lol


----------



## jchic

Rox! Ugh sounds like Cedrik had a rough afternoon! Hopefully he will have a better night because he was fussy during the day. Hoping DH takes over so you can rest and relax a bit


----------



## ewwg12345

Jess, I am feeling good all things considered...work has been good and a welcome distraction, though taking the subway is getting old. Looking forward to working from home next week! I had an appointment Tuesday, but she didn't do an internal exam, just a nonstress test and checking weight/bp/position etc. Next week I'll insist...I'm curious if anything is happening in there! :) Tonight we went to a breastfeeding class, very overwhelming but informative. We'll give it a try but I am not sure we'll succeed long term...!

Rox I hope Cedric feels better soon...and that you got some rest before the night shift! :)

Hope everyone else is doing well! :)


----------



## roxane1986

Dh did take over. Thank god cause he woke up again 40 min later and was fussy until 9:30 with dh while i was sleeping from 8:30 to 10:45 so it gave me a 2 hr sleep before I take over! He is now sleeping! Im pumping and ill hopefully get back to sleep for another few hrs before he wakes up! Im debating waking him up after to feed him since im up and put him back to sleep but im worried he'll be fussy again so i dunno i might just wait!


----------



## Springy

Rox the spitting up tells you he is full. Reid does the same thing and I think he is confusing gas pains with hunger pains!!! It doesn't hurt to offer more food, worst case is he spits it up ..... And I can definitely relate to the fussiness!!!!! It's hard no matter what time of day. Today I am going to sleep in the afternoon so that I am not as frustrated and upset if I have to be up in the night. 

How much are you giving Cedric at each feed? And how often is he feeding?


----------



## roxane1986

It varies... He drinks about 3-4 ounces sometimes 5! I went to a watch me grow with friends and their babies today it was fun! Cedrik was weighed and he is now 7lbs 2 ounces!


----------



## jchic

Rox- how do you find all these neat groups? I want to find some for when the twins get here!


----------



## roxane1986

We have some in every town around here everyday of the week!:) so I went there from 10:30 to noon then I went to a friends place with other friends and their babies! Im very lucky for that cause alot of my friends have babies! From 1 week difference with cedrik to a year old! ALL boys! Lol another of my friend just had her baby boy Tuesday!


----------



## Kelly9

How often does Cedrik eat rox? Lexi seems to only take 2-3 ounces every 3-4 hours and I wonder if she's getting enough? I had a plugged milk duct that tanked my supply in the affected breast so now I'm going through the pumping and nursing and taking fenugreek to get it back up to snuff. Sucks cause I was able to get so much before where as now it's like half the amount but I also slacked off on pumping to keep up my supply the last week or so of vacation. 

Emma you're going to have your baby soon! and Jchic too! Another wave of babies is coming!


----------



## roxane1986

Kelly, same here, Cedrik drinks 2-3 ounces every 3 hrs, sometimes 5 ounces but only around 9pm or so.. During the night he will wake up after 4 hrs and he drinks 1-2 ounces and then wakes up again after 3 hrs to drink 2 ounces.. but during the day its usually 2-3 ounces..


----------



## roxane1986

Where do you buy your fenugreek? I need to get some!


----------



## jchic

Tiff- you need to post updated pics of Lexi!!!! 

Thats my fear is that I wont know whats normal for feeding/eating! I guess each baby is different so it must be so hard to tell.


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh I had no idea and I was worried about that but I just give him what he wants! Youll know when ur babies will be hungry :)


----------



## ewwg12345

I have a feeling this guy is going to be overdue, he is not really making any moves for the exit that I can tell...though I guess that can change quickly! I think Jess will have her babies first...or maybe we'll end up on the same day! :)

You guys are all doing a great job with your babies...I am starting to feel very unprepared since I don't know what to expect but I'm getting excited too...we will figure it out! :)

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend!


----------



## Buster1

Emma I think you said it best. You'll just figure it out. Heck I didn't even know how to change a diaper until the boys came. LOL I Now I could did it with my eyes closed if I had to.


----------



## roxane1986

Emma, yes you will figure it out! It comes naturally! No matter how many courses you take, its natural! I didnt take any courses and i think im doing fine!
Youll be great! Im not worried!


----------



## jchic

Emma, I hope we go soon! Maybe our babies will share some bdays!!!!


----------



## Springy

Emma I agree you will know and just learn - you have no other choice so you just "do it" Do you have help in the first few weeks?

Reid eating schedule is all over the place - its 3oz of formula every 3 to 4.5 hours, however he doesn't sleep the entire time between feedings which is really hard!! For example last night DH gave him his last bottle at 11:30 and he was WIDE awake at 2am again - not hungry just bright eyed and smiling at me!!! I fed him around 2:45am and then he would not go back to sleep till 4am .... then he was back up at 5:30am and DH took him but he didn't eat till 7:10am .... driving us bonkers as we can't get a solid stretch of sleep.


----------



## roxane1986

He's already smiling at you? wow! Cedrik smiles but in his sleep lol
Cant you put him in his mamaroo when he's wide awake but not hungry?
Cedrik is wide awake usually between the hrs of 4:30pm ish to 11ish! He's also very fussy during that time, we cant put him anywhere or he'll cry! He also started crying a lil when he's drinking around that time! I dont know if its colics, fussiness or he doesnt like the formula or it doesnt leak fast enough we dont know!


----------



## ewwg12345

You ladies sound like superstars to me! I guess it is a learning curve, but it must be partially instinct! I would be lying if I said I wasn't a little freaked out, but I am excited to meet our baby and give it a try! :) Jess, how awesome would it be if our babies had the same birthdays! Wish we could have a big combined 1-year birthday party next year for all our IVF babies! :)


----------



## roxane1986

This 1 year birthday bash for all our ivf buddies would be sooo fun!!


----------



## marie44

Jchic - congrats you are full term for twins! I was praying to make it to the 36 week mark. I was blessed enough to make it to 37wks 5days. 
Emma - looks like your LO is nice & cozy in there...it will be here before you know it.
Nobody knows everything about being a mother. As long as you love your baby, you'll figure it all out.


----------



## mrsmax

Love your twins Marie - thanks for posting! 

Springy and Rox sounds like you are doing AMAZING!!! Eva wouldnt sleep anywhere at night but with one of us holding her for about the forst 6 weeks. We occasionally got an hour or two! As for feeding, E fed all the time it seemed....

...but now at 3 months she only wakes once and has slept 12 hours a couple of nights :) Feeding is still touch and go as combining bf and formula so hard to have a good schedule/routine but we have a very rough one. 

Emma - as the others have said you work it out and it is wonderful :)


----------



## Kelly9

Lexi's eating schedule is all over the place to since my supply dropped. Still working at it coming back up. 

Jess congrats on the birth of the twins! 

I will post more pics when on my lap top :) we have a well child
Appt in an hour. I'm excited to see how much she weighs. 

Lexi sleeps so well at night I usually get 1 or 2 4 hour stretches sometimes a good 5 or 6 hours but not often. Last night she was up every 3 hours though. 

Skyler is finally starting to calm down to his usually rambunctious self. He's even telling us when he had to potty sometimes again. 

I finally finished lexi's nursery so pics of that to come sometime today to :)


----------



## roxane1986

Marie, ur twins are gorgeous! So cute!:)

Mrsmax, how amazing that she sleeps 12 hrs sometimes! Cant wait lol

Kelly, saw ur pics on fb! They are sooo nice!


----------



## Kelly9

Apt went well :) Lexi now weighs 9 lbs 3 oz!!!!! Thats a pound gain in 10 days. She also got her first vaccine today but took it like a champ and only fussed for a few seconds. 

Here are some more pics as promised! And now i must go do some sit ups.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0330.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 10









DSC_0331.jpg
File size: 78.8 KB
Views: 9









DSC_0333.jpg
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 9









IMG_1996.jpg
File size: 76.7 KB
Views: 8









IMG_2026.jpg
File size: 72.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kelly9

Oh and here is one of Lexi's very first airplane flight at 4 weeks old. She's been on 4 now! 

Ok sit ups for reals this time :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1137.jpg
File size: 76.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## roxane1986

Wow she's getting so big! Good job momma!!

Oh i cant wait to start sit ups and squats! Still wont be for a lil while i guess! I went for a walk yesterday and it felt like my incision was stretching!:S


----------



## ewwg12345

Marie and Tiff love the pictures! Thanks for posting! :)

Congrats to Jess on the arrival of her adorable twins, so cute.

I hope everyone is getting on well with feedings, sleep schedules, and doctor visits...oh what I have to look forward to! :) haha. It sounds like everyone is settling into motherhood nicely!

I had a doctor appointment yesterday, I'm 1cm dialated and the baby has descended some based on how far the dr had to reach to check my cervix. I had one good contraction while I was on the non-stress test machine, but they are few and far between, so I think this guy is still comfy where he is. DH and I are going for 1-mile walks minimum every day to try and help things along. My dr says she'll let me go to May 5 before inducing if I want, which is nice....maybe we'll end up with a cinco de mayo baby! :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all! Sorry so MIA. Congrats on all the new arrivals. Tiff, Marie - gorgeous girls! And Jess, I'm over the moon for you girlie! Rox, your avatar pic is the cutest!

Emma! You are next! Can't wait for you. Sounds like you are making progress. Been talking to a lot of new moms lately and aside from walking (and stairs), people have recommended bouncing on a stability ball, squatting, and SEX. Two of my friends water broke after sex. Good luck!!!


----------



## roxane1986

Emma, sounds like the LO will be here soon! Cant wait!

Daisy, you could also be next!!;) soon we will all have our babies!


----------



## mrsmax

Tiff - gorgeous baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And i cant believe you've done 4 flights wth a newborn - what a hero!


----------



## Kelly9

^ 4 flights with a newborn and a 2.5 year old toddler :shock: it was a long day and we get to do it all over again in july and then in aug except there will be more flights and the return ones in Aug I'll be on my own :shock: It's a scary thought. 

Daisy how are things going with you? 

Thanks for all the comments ladies, I'm loving every (well most) moments of being a mommy to my Lexi and Skyler.

Going to try to :sex: tonight, thats a little scary to lol!


----------



## roxane1986

You are a super star moma! I woulnt be too good with just a newborn by myself, i dont see myself with a toddler on top of that!!

After this feeding, im going to go see dh to try and dtd!!! Yikes itsbeen 6 months! Shouldnt last very long lol its ok to start!:)

Have fun tonight!;)


----------



## DaisyQ

Hanging in there Tiff. Very uncomfortable these days, and my feet are so swollen - not nice. Also I'm really upset with my husband because he's planned a business trip on Monday and Tuesday next week to Denver, and I had asked him not to travel after the 37 week mark. He won't cancel it, and I'm beside myself.


----------



## roxane1986

Aww daisy so sorry to hear u have swollen feet and ur unconfortable, itll all be over soon! Hang in there!

Yeh id be upset too at dh cause labor can happen so fast, he could miss it!:S! Hope its not the case!


----------



## Kelly9

Daisy that's sucky about DH! I'd be upset to. The swelling goes down fast enough once babe arrives which is good news.

Rox how did dtd go? We've had to postpone till tonight since DH had to work super late last night. Tonight will be take two providing he's not stuck in the office again. They have a prisoner at the moment who was suppose to be transported out but couldnt be for various reasons so now they have to guard him in cells. 

The timer for my carrot cake just went off! Must go check it.


----------



## roxane1986

Dtd this morning was great!! Lol it was a little sore at the beginning since it has been sooo long but then it was awesome!

Hmmmm... Carrot cake!


----------



## roxane1986

Oh and kelly, hope it works out this time around!;) have fun!

So we are having friends over tonight and I was thinking of drinking a few beers! I know if I have 1, i need to wait 2 hrs before I pump, but what if I have 2-3? Can I skip a pump... Like go 6 hrs without pumping and it wont affect my supply? I know I could pump and throw it out but I hate to waste my milk since its taking everything to get some! What should I do?


----------



## Springy

Congrat's Jess on the arrival of Mikey and Ava!!! They are beautiful and soon you will settle into a routine. Fingers crossed they aren't colicky!!!!! I wouldn't wish a colicky baby on ANYONE ...

Marie the girls are BEAUTIFUL!!! So alert :)

Tiff - glad to hear you made it back to the NWT safely and that things are starting to get more settled. Lexi is gorgeous and I am BEYOND BEYOND jealous of your 5 to 6 hour stretches - I can't seem to get more than 2.5 to 3 hours at the ABSOLUTE most!!!

Emma - I went on a 5K walk the day before I lost my mucous plug and went into labor and I was also bouncing on the stability ball every night while watching TV. Not sure if it helped or was just coincidental.


----------



## roxane1986

Springy, hows Reid? Is he a little better? Do you still give him ovol? I gave cedrik ovol only once and he slept TOO much I was worried so im scared to give it to him again! I had only gave him the minimum dose, 0.25 ml!


----------



## Springy

No Rox he is worse .... 100% colic :( Ovol does not make Reid sleepy - and it shouldn't make Cedrik sleepy either - its the same thing that is in adult gas x - I think it was coincidental that he slept that long after you gave it. There is nothing it in other than simethicone which is an anti foam / anti gas type of product. 

Right now we alternate sometimes between Ovol and Gripe Water to get him to settle and try to only give it from the 9pm feeding onwards and deal with the screaming in the daytime.


----------



## roxane1986

On that night that he slept so much I pulled a muscle in my shoulder and neck, it was hurting so much that twice I took 2tylenols and 2advils I wonder if it could be cause of that that he slept so much?!


----------



## Springy

roxane1986 said:


> On that night that he slept so much I pulled a muscle in my shoulder and neck, it was hurting so much that twice I took 2tylenols and 2advils I wonder if it could be cause of that that he slept so much?!

YES definitely the reason why he slept so much - I believe both are passed through to breast milk and I know when they gave Reid his tylenol after his circumcision he slept a lot that afternoon.


----------



## roxane1986

Ok so I figure its not harmful cause at the hospital they gave me 2 of each every 4 hrs for pain and even told me to keep taking them at home! They told me it was safe with bf! That explains why the first 2 weeks was so easy! 
So its good to know, if I want him to sleep ill take tylenols lol


----------



## marie44

Daisy - hang in there...the last few weeks are so uncomfortable. I remember having to take 2 tylenol every night just to sleep a little bit. The swelling does go down pretty quick after birth. Just do as little as possible. DH & i fought a lot toward the end. I really needed him & he was mostly there for me but the days he wasn't were really hard. And on top of it all, he had an attitude sometimes about having extra chores. They have no idea what it is like to be pg & if they did they would be at your beckon call.

Kelly - it is so hard travelling with 2 so i can only imagine what it is like for you.

Springy - it sucks about the colic. My girls were at their worst at 2-3 months but then it started getting easier as their systems mature. There's not a whole lot you can do unfortunately. The gas drops are pretty safe so i used them a lot when i couldn't figure out why they were crying & it helped sometimes. One of our girls had an intense appetite (16oz in a sitting a few times) so we kept offering the bottle until she stopped. I hope your lo settles down soon bc it is so stressful when they won't stop crying.

Rox - glad dtd went well. I was so sore the 1st few times but it eventually got back to normal. I'm sure your dh was just as excited as you after such a long time.

Jchic - congrats!

Emma? Any update...did i miss it?


----------



## Kelly9

Rox you should still pump and dump if you miss a pumping session you could lessen your supply since your breasts aren't getting the stimulation they need. 

Caroline I've only gotten the long stretches a few times the last couple nights was every 3-4 hours. Though I won't complain because Lexi isn't colicky and she does sleep pretty well all day long. I've been very lucky with my kids in that they've been good sleepers as infants. I'm having more problems now with my toddler and his sleep then I am with Lexi who just needs to eat. 

Marie 16 oz!!!!! That's a lot! What a champ. Lexi still eats about 3 oz a feed. 

Emma have you had your little boy yet? 

Daisy do you know if you're progressing at all? 

Traveling with 1 infant was easy enough cause they don't do much but when one can run around its a whole different ball park. My FIL will be trvelling to Nova Scotia with me so he'll be a huge help but on the way home ill likely cry. I had a few breakdowns when I went home with skyler when I was 35 weeks pregnant. I'd like to stay in NS for 3-4 weeks but realistically I don't think I can handle both kids on my own for that log without going bonkers so will likely stay for 2 weeks.


----------



## ewwg12345

Nope, just waiting now...today is my first official day of leave, I met a friend for lunch then went for a walk...yesterday we walked 5 miles and 4 miles on Saturday too, so hopefully this will help the little guy head towards the exit. I finally packed my bag on Saturday night so we are "ready", if that is ever possible...!

Did anyone feel anything in particular leading up to labor? I still feel fine in general, but am having much more pressure in my pelvis, and it just feels kind of funny down there in a new way. I am also having digestive issues since yesterday (nausea and loose BMs sorry for the TMI! :)), which I haven't had since first trimester. I see the doctor tomorrow so I guess she'll let me know if things are progressing. Worst case I'll be induced on the 5th of May.


----------



## Springy

Emma I felt nothing at all even as labor started I didn't feel any different! Then the contractions hit and I knew I was in labor.

I did go for long walks the two days before I went into labor and I have also read / heard that bowel movements and emptying is normal and an indication of labor starting! I can't wait to hear about your LO arrival - could be any day now!!


----------



## roxane1986

Wow 16 oz is crazy! Cedrik drinks 3 ounces too sometimes he will have more 4-5 at the most!

Emma, I also heard loose BM is a sign of labor starting!! Hope heN'll be here soon! Cant wait!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oooh Emma I'm getting so excited for you! Any day now...

Tiff, no signs of progress. I went to the OB on Friday and she didn't say anything in terms of dilation or effacement - basically still firm and pretty much closed. Hopefully there will be some progress when I go back this Friday.

Marie, thank you for your words of support! DH was a TOTAL pill last week. It's been better the past few days. He did go to Denver today, but is on his way back, and I'm not in labor so.... alls well that ends well I guess.


----------



## DaisyQ

CORRECTION. Out of curiosity, I just pulled up my electronic medical record (I have access because I work for the hospital where I'm delivering), and according to my chart, I'm a finger tip dilated and 50% effaced. But stable from my previous visit at 35 weeks, which was the same stats....


----------



## roxane1986

Hope there will be some progress for you daisy next time you go! Glad you didnt go in labor while dh was gone though!


----------



## marie44

Daisy - sounds like you are on your way, although i know people who stayed 1cm dilated for weeks before delivering. Now that you are full term, any time will be fine as far as the LO is concerned. Glad dh got away with his trip.

Emma - when will they induce? I guess may 5? Sounds like things are happening though & i'd be surprised if you went that long

Kelly - i think 2 weeks is more than enough. I think i would lose it if it was a day more. Even just to have an hour break once in a while does wonders for the sanity.

Yes, There were at least a dozen times Angela had 16oz in a sitting. The dr said he has never seen that before from a baby so young (she started doing it at 4 weeks old). He says as long as they don't spit it up, their body must be going through a growth spurt & must need it. Dh & i kept looking at each other saying "could she possibly still be hungry?" Now they are both 13lbs & 25in and the crazy eating has slowed down.


----------



## Buster1

Congrats Jchic on the birth of your twins. I can't believe that I've missed so much on here. But it sounds like everyone and their babies are doing good. Had my first trip last week and it wasn't too bad but I was gone for 3 days and missed the boys a lot. But next month I'm flying redeye trips so i'll leave around noon and be back the next morning. And because I'm part time I only have to work 4 trips next month. Plus I have vacation to look forward to as well.


----------



## roxane1986

Marie, the girls are getting so big!:)

Buster, I bet it must be hard to leave the boys but it must feel good sometimes too ! Hehe! I only leave for two hrs and I miss my baby but it does feel good to do it sometimes!


----------



## Kelly9

Love the pic marie! How old are the girls now? 

Lexi is somewhere above 9 lbs... I'll have to get her weighed next tuesday if I have time. 

I'm exhausted today was a busy day. Now I must get some food!


----------



## ewwg12345

Marie I love the new picture! What a great looking family! :)

Buster I bet it is hard to leave them but it sounds like you are adjusting well, and you'll have some quality time with them on vacation soon!

Hope everyone is doing well...so far my due date has just been like any other day, I ran errands and got a haircut, now getting ready to eat dinner and watch a DVD. This little guy is going to make us wait! Induction set for May 5, I'll be doing acupuncture, eating spicy foods, pineapples, etc this week to try and get him to come out before then...! :)


----------



## roxane1986

Kelly, wow 9lbs is great! Good job! Cedrik is about' 8 lbs finally! 

Emma, hope the lil guy will be here soon!


----------



## Kelly9

Good job Cedrik! And he was quiet a bit smaller then lexi too!


----------



## DaisyQ

Don't forget :sex: Emma!


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh, especially that you wont be able to do it for 6 weeks after!


----------



## ewwg12345

Haha I'm not sure how it will be physically possible but I guess we should give it a try...! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Could be longer then 6 weeks we tried to dtd a few days ago and it hurt so bad I couldn't. When I had skyler it was the same took three attempts and it wasnt till nearly 8 weeks pp that I could finally tolerate it. It got easier every time after but that initial one can be hard. Now I'm pretty sure I have another UTI. I only just didn't put on a panty liner today at 6 weeks 1 day post partum. I'm thinking it was the pads and panty liners that caused my second UTI. I just can't win. Got an apt tomorrow to see if that's what it is. 

Emma you're officially over due! Hopefully baby comes soon! I predict labour at 3 days over due with baby coming on the 4th day overdue.


----------



## ewwg12345

Tiff I hope you are right about the arrival, that would be great timing as my doctor would be on call that day and it would give me time to finish up the baby's quilt, some baking, and the deep cleaning I'm currently doing in our apartment! :)

I hope you don't have a UTI, that stinks. And sorry to hear DTD is painful, I guess it takes a long time for everything to heal up properly. 

A friend sent me this article on all the sleep training/baby soothing books out there, I LOLed because it is true there is so much conflicting advice out there! I had to share...! :)
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/ava-neyer/i-read-all-the-baby-sleep-advice-books_b_3143253.html


----------



## roxane1986

Kelly, hope its not a uti! Those really hurt! Drink cranberry juice, I dunno if its true but seems to help! Dtd for us hurt as well and I didnt even give birth vaginally! Yikes!! Hope itll be better soon! I started doing a 30 day squat challenge and tuesday I did them on dh so it was hurting but atleast there was a good part of it lol

Emma, I will say you go into labor friday night going to saturday and you will give birth right before sunday! Hope its not that long but thats what I predict!


----------



## DaisyQ

Emma, woman on top is what working for me these days ;-). And btw, it's been better than EVER!


----------



## DaisyQ

Funny blog post. I am reading Weisbluth's book, and also have Ferbers on my nightstand, lol. 

I think I'm going to be an aggressive sleep trainer - I personally can't function without sleep so I will do whatever I can to encourage good sleep habits. Praying for an easy baby!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Well Tiff and Rox you are both likely right! My bp was a bit high at my non stress test today so they are going to induce me...just waiting for a room then I start cervidil, then pitocin in the am. Kinda scared, wish me luck! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Yay!!!!!! But boo to high BP. Emma I guess the days I did cause that when I went into labour with my son lol. 

I do have a confirmed UTI but its mild so on antibiotics for 3-5 days depending on how I feel. It may have contributed to some of the pain while trying to dtd so will attempt again next week. 

Lexi is 10 pounds at 6 weeks 2 days :) she's doing well. Oh and my hemoglobin is back to better then normal and I never did take the iron supplements so that's great.


----------



## Kelly9

Rox how does the squat challenge work?


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow Emma! Exciting! Keep us posted!!


----------



## roxane1986

Emma, good luck! Cant wait for ur update!:)

Kelky, could def be uti causing the pain dtd, hope u feel better soon! Lexi is getting soo big.. Yay! Good job!
The squat challence is 30 days.. First day u start with 50 squats.. Yeh I know, ouch! Ill try to post it tomorroww!:)


----------



## Kelly9

50 would hurt! I did 30 mins of P90X yoga last night out of the 90 minute dvd and I am so sore today!

Emma is little boy here yet?


----------



## roxane1986

Ladies, i was wondering pooped wise, cedrik used to poop pretty much everytime id change him so every 3 hrs and more but now he didnt poop since yesterday.. Is it normal to be less after 6 weeks?


----------



## Kelly9

Yes perfectly normal rox! Skyler used to poop once every 3 days. Even Lexi is having a few pee diaper with no poop every now and then.


----------



## mrsmax

just catching up!!! Hi ladies :wave: Yes, Eva used to popp every few days for the first month or so. Even now she might only poop once a day.

I havent started exercise or dtd yet :blush: It really bothers me have baby in the room! We are planning on moving her to her own room soon!!!

GL Emma


----------



## ewwg12345

Well our baby boy arrived by c section at 1am this morning! Elijah Taylor Griffith, 7lbs and 6oz (I think, need to confirm). Was disappointed to end up with a section after trying to induce for over 24 hours, but my BP was getting high, baby was having massive decelerations with almost every contraction, and I was not progressing past 4cm. When they did the section we learned there was a knot in the cord which may have caused the decelerations. Anyways we're just thrilled he is here however he got here! He is a good eater and generally is
a good baby ( based on the last 11hrs)!

Won't be on here much but wanted to give an update!

X emma


----------



## mrsmax

congratulations Emma - glad Elijah arrived safely if a little dramatically! I love the name. :bunny: Glad all good so far. :kiss:


----------



## roxane1986

Huge congrats emma!! Hope you have a fast recovery! Take care! Cant wait to see pictures of your lil guy!


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats Emma! I totally called his labour and birthday date wise lol. I love that name too! Rest up and come on when you're feelin better.


----------



## babydrms

yayee!! congrats emma - love the name too!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats Emma! Love the name and so glad he's here safe and sound, whatever the mode of delivery. Me next, me next!


----------



## mrsmax

yay Daisy - not long now!!! How many more after you? Or are we nearly there with all our lovely babies? Thinking I will have to change the title again after that happens :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Double post


----------



## DaisyQ

I think I'm the last one?? Due date is may 10th, and I'm officially out on maternity leave. No progress yet, as of last Friday - still fingertip dilated, 50% effaced and baby's head is "ballotable" (not yet engaged). Trying to find a balance between taking it easy, and doing things to help myself along. Would like to walk, but my feet are so damn swollen and painful, not sure I can even put sneakers on. Spending some time each day on hands and knees, and on my ball doing hip circles. Might go to prenatal yoga later this week. And will try having sex more frequently. And my friend swears by pineapple - like one a day! So I'll start trying that soon.


----------



## jchic

Emma - CONGRATS!!!! SO SO SO happy for you!!!!!!! xoxoxoxo - Now get resting!! 

DQ - Cmon! I want to meet little man already!!!

AFM - things are going well, posted in my journal finally. Life with twins is CUCKOO.


----------



## roxane1986

Daisy, try to rest as much as you can cause the first few months with baby are pretty demanding! Youll wish you rested more! I bet your having a big baby since your feet are so swollen!


----------



## DaisyQ

Eek. That's what the nurse at my OB's office said. She thinks based on how I'm carrying, it's a big baby. YIKES.


----------



## DaisyQ

Doula has recommended seeing a chiropractor to help me align/loosen pelvis to help this baby descend. Going tomorrow. It's worth a shot. Also gave me some excercises to do on my ball. 

After a fairly busy day doing chores (punctuated by a two hour nap), I am now relaxing in front of the TV. Just caught the end of the movie In America, and was just BAWLING. Omg.


----------



## roxane1986

Hope the chiropractor will help!


----------



## mrsmax

Love maternity leave Daisy - enjoy! Enjoy! Enjoy!

So excited just one more baby to arrive! Good luck with the chiropractor - they can work miracles. 

babies are def demanding - Everyone says you get overwhelmed by advice but personally I couldnt get too much advice on getting baby to sleep! It is totally crazy. I cant tell yoou how many nights I googled (with one hand as baby in the other) "How to I get my newborn to sleep/sleep in her crib" or "Help, my baby only wants to sleep whilst being held...") Wish I had looked at those things before baby arrived ;)

Hope everyone is dong ok - I have been reading most of the journals but usually whilst I am feeding Eva so dont have a spare hand to type! It seems the sleep issue is plaguing most of you - but I promise it gets better. Eva now sleeps from about 7,30pm to about 6pm most nights, with the occassional 4am waking! It does happen I promise :kiss:

Also, another tip - go to mother and baby groups - they have saved my sanity. Meeting other new mums and also once babies want entertaining it helps to have a class or two too go to as they give you new ideas and a bit of a break from cycling on the mat or cooing on the baby gym :blush:


----------



## roxane1986

So mrsmax, what did you find about baby sleeping in his crib or babies who only sleeps while being held? Cedrik sleeps in his mamaroo most of the time because he will fall asleep in my arms so ill put him down in his bassinet and he'll wake up right away compared to the mamaroo he'll probly do a 4 hrs stretch!:S i put him in his bassinet at the beginning of the night around 12-1am he will sleep good then but at 4-5 its harder to make him sleep!!:S

Cedrik has been feeding with the breast the last 2 days and he's doing great!!:) im so happy!


----------



## Kelly9

Rox that's fantastic! I'm glad you're having success! It will save so much time if you don't have to pump and then feed. Lexi will do good at night but in the morning I usually bring her in bed with me cause it takes to long to settle her. She sleeps well in her swing and every now and then she'll sleep in her crib for nap time. There are times when she wants to be held but not all the time. Ill be sad when she no longer wants to nap on my chest :(


----------



## Buster1

Sorry I'm a little late Emma but Congrats on your new baby boy. I love the name and glad he got here safe and sound.

Daisy you're next and it won't be long now. Hang in there.

I hope everyone is doing well with their little ones.


----------



## DaisyQ

Think I just had my bloody show... Pink cm? Hopefully things will happen soon.


----------



## roxane1986

Eeeekkkk!!! Daisy!! Good luck!! Keep us posted!!:)


----------



## DaisyQ

Will do. Not having contractions (or if I am, they aren't strong), so I'm trying not to get too excited yet.


----------



## mrsmax

Yay!!! :happydance: Good luck xx


----------



## Kelly9

Have some orgasms! That'll help knock the plug out, and have some sex and walk tons.


----------



## marie44

Congrats Emma! The name is adorable...can't wait for pics.

Mrsmax - I agree the sleeping does get better. I can usually get 4-5 hours of sleep a night which is a lot better than the early days. They usually give me one day a week where they both sleep through the night. I wish it was every night but i'll take what i can get.

Daisy - GL any day now :)


----------



## Springy

Emma - HUGE congratulations to you on the arrival of Elijah!!! Sorry to hear it wasn't the delivery you planned, I can sure relate but the most important thing is that you and he are safe, healthy and happy!

Marie - your girls are beautiful!!

Rox - Reid also sleeps in his Mamma Roo. He will sleep straight through between feeds, however, he doesn't go 4 to 5 hours yet. 4 is the max - except last night when he went 7 hours between feeds with 5 of those being asleep as DH was asleep and Reid didn't wake up - I don't think that's NORMAL for a 5 week old so I wasn't super happy with DH!!!!

MrsMax - when did you transition Eva to the crib? How did it go? So glad to hear there is light at the end of the tunnel .... its tough to see that light when you're in the thick of things!!!

Daisy - OMG girl you're the last one!! I can't wait :) Bloody show is a good sign. Get out walking and bounce on that ball - it helped me! I went for a 5K walk the day before and bounced on the ball the day I went into labor!

Jess - you know I am here for you girl! Text anytime :hugs: 

Tiff - Glad to hear all is well with Lexi - her pictures are so darn cute! How is the weather up north? Any warmer now so that you can get outside with the kids?


----------



## roxane1986

Car, its ok to let him go now! I worry too and wake him after 6 hrs but the nurse told me today its ok to let him go cause it might be a growth spurt, which is when they sleep more! Cedrik as been dping from 8:30 pm ish and at 2 am i wake him but i wont anymore or he will get use to waking up at that time!


----------



## Kelly9

Caroline let him sleep its perfectly normal! So long as he's gaining weight do not wake that baby up lol! Surprisingly its +5 right now! Just this week we've been just over zero! Hurrah! Still have lots of snow though. 

Daisy any news? 
Emma you too? 

Lexi nurses every 2-3 hours through the day but goes 4-6 hours at night which is nice.


----------



## roxane1986

Awww good that its over 0 but men... Id be miserable if it was this cold here! Its over 20 all week here!


----------



## DaisyQ

Car, that's amazing he slept 7 hours! Now it's time for you to sleep while he does - I'm sure you need it.

Quick update here - had an OB appointment today. I'm now 1 cm dilated (before I was a "fingertip," which I think is like 0.5 cm). She didn't say how effaced I was, just that my cervix is still fairly long. Before I was 50%, so I can't imagine I'm LESS effaced. I asked if the baby had engaged, and she said I was at -2 station, which isn't terrible, but isn't engaged either. Last time, the head was "ballotable" but I wasn't told the station, so I'm not sure if this is an improvement or if things have stayed the stay in terms of his descent. Both the OB and my doula are most concerned with getting him to descend further. Also, in terms of position, he is still head down, but is hanging out on my right side, which per my doula is suboptimal (can lead to a longer, more difficult labor). Hoping he will turn to the left eventually. Going back to the chiropractor tomorrow for another adjustment, and will try walking. I had been avoiding walking because my FEET have been just so swollen and painful, and not sure I can even fit sneakers on them. They are a bit better after almost a week at home, so maybe I will give walking a shot tomorrow. I am spending quite a bit of time on my ball (not today though - I was in NYC all day), mostly doing hip circles, per the doula's recommendation. 

Also, I have been having contractions today - more than the BH contractions I've had previously. They have been pretty frequent and had gotten more intense and were feeling more and more like period cramps, but they have tapered off both in terms of strength and frequency over the past few hours. I went for a pedicure this afternoon with a foot rub, but that didn't do much. Interestingly, my strongest contractions were during acupuncture, which was also right after my OB appointment. :shrug: I will see what I can get going later tonight on the ball and tomorrow with walking... 

C'mon Charlie!


----------



## ewwg12345

Daisy you are next! It sounds like things are headed in the right direction, and you are progressing really well with one week to go to you due date! It could be any time now...cant wait for your update!

Springy yay foe sleeping through the night, I hope things are getting better every day for you and Reid.

It sounds like everyone is doing well, these babies are all growing so fast! Ours is only 5 days old and already I can't believe how much he changes daily.

Sorry to be mia, we just got home from the hospital yesterday and I have not been on facebook or bnb at all hardly. Trying to get caught up now!I was feeling pretty rough earlier in the week but am now feeling a bit better. Elijah has been very sweet letting me nap today. :) He had a great doctor visit, and is already within 2 oz of his birthweight. He eats and poops like a champ! I attach a couple pictures from earlier this week, need to upload the more recent ones...
 



Attached Files:







trio.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 9









etg.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kelly9

He's precious Emma!!!

Daisy it all sounds super good!


----------



## roxane1986

Emma, he's gorgeous!!

Daisy, its coming anytime now! Cant wait!


----------



## Springy

Emma he is gorgeous!!!

I talked to a friend today and apparently we are not feeding Reid enough during the day time :doh: So we are now on a strict max 3 hour feed schedule during the day time, try to cluster feed in the evening which will HOPEFULLY lead to more long stretches at night. 

I'm hanging in there but have also made the realization I am suffering from PPD, so I have an appointment with my doctor on Wednesday and am hoping to get some help so that I can get to a happier and better emotional place. I am not in a place where I am thinking of harming myself or Reid but have constant thoughts of leaving, wishing we hadn't had him, there is no joy in having him and I am still constantly anxious and crying. At 6 weeks PP I recognized this is not normal .... I don't think DH fully gets that I can't control this and that I am truly "sick" and I am hoping that getting help sooner rather than later will let him and I get back to a place where we are not at each other's throats and constantly bickering .... 

Hope all is well with everyone and hopefully everyone on the East Coast is enjoying this gorgeous weather! I know I am making the most of it!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Car, good for you for getting help. It takes a lot of strength of character. I'm SURE things will get better with help and time. Massive hugs. Wish I could come hang out with you, give you some help and just some real time friendship. Hang in there.


----------



## roxane1986

Thinking of you everyday Carolyn! Wish we would live closer so I could come help or even just hang out in the sun while both dh are watching the babies!


----------



## Kelly9

Good thing you picked up on it car and talking to a doc. I hope it doesn't affect you for to long. <3


----------



## mrsmax

car and Emma you both made my cry tonight - but for totally different reasons. 
Emma - congratulations, Elijah is beautiful and I love the pic of you and your DH. Your Dh looks soooo proud and happy :hugs: glad it is going well so far.

Springy - like Rox said, I wish we lived closer. I feel for you so much, PND sucks. One of my best friends in RL suffered with it really bad after an emergency C-section. She didnt even give her baby a name for 6 weeks (the latest you can leave it in the UK) as she felt so down. However, she did get better and went on to be one of the best mums I know and had a number 2 and everything was just great. well done you for recognising it and seeking help. I know you will get better soon - you are amazing and doing the best you can do xx

Re the feeding, I dont think I fed E enough for the first 7 weeks :blush: - in fact until I stayed with my dreaded MIL. She kept point out that E was hungry and it pissed me off at the time, but looking back i think she was right. We started to cluster feed then - and E started sleeping so much better and sleeping through the night by about 10 weeks. I Bf through the day roughly every 3 or so hours with last BF at about 4.30-5pm - she then has bath and formula feed at about 6,30 - the formula feed she drinks tons - sometimes as much as 12 oz. Then she sleeps until about 6 and doesnt feed again until about 6.30. It works for us, obviously not for everyone, but I found this really worked for me. My milk supply isnt great i dont think so by formula feeding last feed as much as she wants I know she never goes to bed hungry. I cant remember if you are Bfing but even if not, it might work. I couldnt recommend cluster feeding more. 

the best advice I have been given is just to be kind to yourself at the moment and get as much help as you need - but sounds like you are doing that already. :hugs: It will pass.


----------



## Kelly9

I cluster feed at night to and try to get in a couple feeds an hour apart to help hold Lexi over but she still usually wakes every 4-5 hours at night to eat. So she eats at 830-9 then goes down at 9-930 then wakes to eat 1230-1 back to sleep wakes to eat around 430-5 back to sleep till 830-9 eats then sleeps till next feed.


----------



## Heather11

Hi Ladies!!

I am crashing your thread if that is ok!!!! :flower: I took a break from the site awhile back as I felt like I was becoming obsessive with everything. ARGH! We were all set up to start our IUI's and a third SA revealed that our best chances would be pursuing IVF w/ICSI. At first I was really taken back as I was really afraid of the process and procedure, but I did a lot of research and looked at IVF is a chance to be much more successful in our journey!

So we are currently on day 8 of injections. I am doing two injections a day. One in the AM and one in the PM. I have been going for blood work and ultra sounds every other day. My poor arms are so bruised and battered from the blood work BAH!! Anyway I thought it would be great to become part of a thread where I can see there has been a lot of success and support! I hope you don't mind me crashing!! 

Heather :winkwink:


----------



## mrsmax

Hi Heather :wave: You are welcome too crash and I am sure we can all help with any questions/advice you might need on the process so ask away, but as we have now all had our babies (well, last one due any day now) you might also want to find a thread where the ladies are cycling at the same time as you - this is how this thread started last year - we were all IVF cycling round April 2012. As you can see, it has been a great support to all of us so I def recommend also finding or setting up a thread with people doing their first IVf now. In the meantime, masses of luck. The injections are horrid and the process stressful, but t is worth every moment when you finally get to hold that baby :baby: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## roxane1986

Best of luck to you heather! And like mrsmax said u are more then welcome but it is also very nice to have ladies who are cycling at the same time as you!


----------



## roxane1986

Is it possible the cedrik cluster feeds all day?? From like 10am to 7pm?


----------



## Heather11

mrsmax said:


> Hi Heather :wave: You are welcome too crash and I am sure we can all help with any questions/advice you might need on the process so ask away, but as we have now all had our babies (well, last one due any day now) you might also want to find a thread where the ladies are cycling at the same time as you - this is how this thread started last year - we were all IVF cycling round April 2012. As you can see, it has been a great support to all of us so I def recommend also finding or setting up a thread with people doing their first IVf now. In the meantime, masses of luck. The injections are horrid and the process stressful, but t is worth every moment when you finally get to hold that baby :baby: :kiss: :kiss:




roxane1986 said:


> Best of luck to you heather! And like mrsmax said u are more then welcome but it is also very nice to have ladies who are cycling at the same time as you!


Thank you both! It wasn't until after I posted that I saw you are all post IVF and have had BFP's!! Congrats to you all! I will definitely look for those cycling with me!!!! :flower:


----------



## roxane1986

Dont be shy to ask any questions though! We've all been there! Keep us posted!


----------



## Heather11

roxane1986 said:


> Dont be shy to ask any questions though! We've all been there! Keep us posted!

Thanks so much!!! So far things are going well I am just so nervous. I want this to work the first time so badly!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Heather lots of luck with your cycle! I have to say I don't miss that part lol. 

Rox its possible but if its all the time like everyday ie not tied to a growth spurt maybe try stretching them out a bit? Do you use a soother? A soother if you use one might keep him not fussing a bit longer between feeds and then maybe he'll drink more in one sitting. But then again you're getting a nice stretch at night so maybe that's how he makes up?


----------



## roxane1986

Heather, it worked the first time for me so its very possible! Be positive!:)

Kelly, yes we give him a pacifier! We cant have everything! He's fussy all day long but he's very good from 9ish till 9ish so i cant complain too much! We're still trying to put him to sleep! Usually at around 8-8:30, I swaddle him, walk around the house and bounce until he closes his eyes then I sit on the rocking chair for another 10 min or so and lay him down and he's usually out till 2-3am but he woke up a few minutes after so now dh is trying! Im tired i just want him to sleep! He didnt sleep more then 10 min at a time since 10:30 this morning! He's extremly tired!


----------



## Kelly9

If he's only cluster feeding just now he could be having a growth spurt. 

We use a soother as well and it saves my brain sometimes! She only uses it to sleep also so that ok. With having a toddler sometimes I just can't get to her to sooth her right away so it helps. Skyler also used a soother but once he cut his first teeth he refused it so that worked out in our favour.

Speaking of feeding, if Lexi doesn't wake soon I'm going to have to pump then bottle feed it to her cause I feel like I'm going to explode!


----------



## roxane1986

Yay!!! The strerches are getting longer every night!! He woke up at 4 tonight!!:)
I pump at 9 so 7 hrs ago and still didnt feel engorged! Thats not normal?!:S


----------



## mrsmax

Rox - I have never felt particularly engorged - EVER!! There have been a few times when I have felt a bit tightm but not like some ladies. I have never leaked either - but I do have quite slow flow I think so there is a pay off. So I guess nothing is normal and everything is normal. Do you ever leak or anything like that?


----------



## roxane1986

No I have pads on but it doesnt go through them! They are wet but only when I have my let down it leaks a little not much!

Cedrik gave me the biggest smiles when I was changing him earlier! So cute! I asked dh to come see and he wouldnt smile anymore lol


----------



## Kelly9

That could be your new normal for overnight rox since he's sleeping so well. 

DH and I tried to have sex again last night but it was a fail. It still hurts so much and after trying I end up with some bleeding. By try I mean he gets only so far in before I have to say stop cause it stings so much! Maybe third times the charm. My tear isn't hurting anymore the stinging is from the inside.


----------



## roxane1986

Awww kelly, that sucks! I hope itll stop hurting soon!


----------



## DaisyQ

Kelly, maybe a good lubricant could help? Or TONS of foreplay? I have this issue even without having had a baby, although its been better lately. I know with breastfeeding, certain hormones are low (estrogen maybe?), which leads to vaginal dryness, and I've read that discomfort during sex is a common complaint. Good for you for trying, and good luck!

No news here - all quiet. :-(


----------



## roxane1986

It burns for me too and I didnt give birth vaginally so it could be due to hormones!

Daisy, I really hope its soon for ya!


----------



## Kelly9

I don't have a dryness issue that's for sure and we did use lube to. Will try again tonight or tomorrow. I remember it hurt the first time we successfully managed it after having skyler and it took us three tries to so fingers crossed. It's been almost 11 weeks since we've dtd.


----------



## mrsmax

Good luck. :bunny: I am in awe that you only had an abstinence of 11 weeks - pregnancy and DTD did not mix well for me ;)


----------



## roxane1986

Good luck! hope it works out this time!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes! Good luck! For me it's sometimes best to start with me on top so I can control the... uh... placement? And pace? Hope you have fun sexy times! :sex:


----------



## Kelly9

I"ll try me on top, we've been doing missionary. 

mrsmax it's only been 11 weeks to cause I flew out at 35 weeks otherwise we would have been having sex up till I had her likely.


----------



## Kelly9

I've been debating whether or not I want to restart a journal....


----------



## roxane1986

You should kelly, I love following ur updates.. Altough I can follow here but I think u posted more in ur journal!


----------



## DaisyQ

Nothing new to report. Hoping this low front passing through might get things started. 

Going to the OB tomorrow, and I'm considering asking her about stripping my membranes.

Also, in other news, got a call from employee health today at the hospital where I work - apparently I was exposed to TB back in January, and now I have to go get tested. JOY.


----------



## DaisyQ

Update: Unfortunately, some not so great news. High blood pressure. Being admitted this evening for induction. Really not what I wanted. Unfavorable cervix (still 1 cm, 50% effaced, - 2 station), so starting with balloon catheter placement overnight tonight with the hopes that it may dilate me further, with pitocin probably starting in the morning. Really just hoping for a vaginal birth at this point but given the unfavorable cervix, preparing myself for c-section.


----------



## roxane1986

Daisy, Ill be yhinking of you! Dont worry, I hope you get a vaginal but csection is not that bad after all! As long as you and baby are safe thats all that matters! Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## ewwg12345

Daisy, that sounds like what happened to me...a bit overwhelming being admitted and induced, but it is better to be safe and monitor the bp, as you are at term and you don't want to risk preeclampsia or some other complication. I pray your induction works and you have a vaginal birth, but most of all that Charlie gets here safely. Just think, you'll have him in your arms in just a day or two. And whether he comes vaginally or c-section, you'll love him the second he enters the world. Thinking of you!!! Good luck!!


----------



## Springy

Daisy we'll be thinking about you! And as both Emma and I can attest yes unplanned sections are not ideal but if it is best for baby then its best for Mommy too! Both of us have happy healthy little guys from unplanned c-sections, but I will cross all fingers and toes that you can avoid that!!!

AFM .... had my 6 week check up today - I'm healed perfectly and have been given the all clear to start exercising again :wohoo: I think that will help my mental state in a BIG way!!!! He also told me that as long as there is 2 years between Reid and a potential sibling we can attempt a vaginal birth PHEW!

Hope all is well with the rest of you ladies, I am going to try to be better about getting on here!!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Yay Springy that is great news! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Daisy good luck!!!!!! Induction doesn't mean c section, but I understand your fears. I hope you get your vaginal delivery!

Rox I started a new journal, click on my siggy for the link.


----------



## ewwg12345

Yay for a new journal Tiff! Heading over to subscribe...


----------



## roxane1986

Good news springy! It does help to start exercising !:)

Yay kelly.. Goimg now!:)


----------



## Kelly9

I feel so much better when I exercise! I've been doing P90X yoga 3 times a week and sit ups, makes me feel so much more in control. I'm also trying to loose the last 10 pounds of baby weight I have going on. 

I just managed to get my wedding band on last night (I've been wearing my engagement ring and anniversary ring for a few weeks now) I had to really push it to get it on due to the extra few pounds still but it's loose on the lower part of my finger just enough to wear. It's so nice to have my complete wedding set on again. I've temporarily taken off the anniversary band though as with the three bands it was making things a little tight.

I need to google how to do a squat properly so I can do this 30 day squat challenge.


----------



## roxane1986

Squat is as of you go to sit! So legs just a little open and go down! Lol 
I had to stop the squat challenge because it was too hard on my knees but at my workout sessions we do plenty of squats and lunges! Im so sore!

I havnt tried my ring in a lil while but last time I could put it in but it was way too tight so not comfortable! Ill have to try again!

Kelly, go you!!! Youll lose the extra weight in no time im sure!:)


----------



## Kelly9

I sure hope so, I'm working my butt off for it, with skyler I didn't have to do any exercise and I lost 13 extra pounds so this is a change. I do really like the yoga. I'm going to check out the ab ripper X as well as Cardio X. 

Daisy any updates?


----------



## Buster1

Wishing you lots of luck Daisy.

Spring glad you got a good report from the doctor. I'm sure the exercise will help you feel better.

Kelly glad you got to start another journal. Going to head over to check it out.

Hope everyone else is well and getting ready to have a fun weekend. I'm a little bummed out that I have to work in my very first mother's day but on the bright side vacation is just 7 days away. I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## roxane1986

Urghhh!!! Cedrik has been fussy ALL day long!! Why???? What can I do?


----------



## Kelly9

Awe I think all of you are celebrating your first mothers days aren't you?! How exciting. My first Mother's Day was special. DH surprised me with a beautiful bouquet of flowers today they are absolutely gorgeous and cost way to much due to living here in the middle of no where. 

Any news from daisy? 

Rox chances are if you've tried everything you just have to wait it out. When I get desperate I just pop babe on the boob.


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh thats all that would make him stop but he would use me as a pacifier! Good thing about days like this is he does great nights, 7 hrs instead of 5.. I had to kinda wake him cause I was feeling pretty engorged and I couldnt sleep!


----------



## Kelly9

Lol! I do not wake up Lexi for anything I got 2 5 hour stretches last night and she's still sleeping and its 1130. I would just pump if I was engorged.


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh I was debating pumping but he was making noises so he was gonna wake up anytime! I didnt want to pump and then him waking up! I guess I could have just gave him what I had pumped!


----------



## jchic

Happy Mothers day to EVERY person on this thread!! What a very special group of women that I am blessed to call FRIENDS! 
All who are now wonderful, loving, funny, smokin hot MAMAS! 

Congrats to Daisy on her little man! We all made it!!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Jess you are so sweet...i feel the same way, I don't know how I would have made it this far without all of you! How exciting we all have our babies in time for mothers day! Congrats Daisy on Charlie's arrival!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for Charlie!!!! 

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO EVERYONE! Your first mothers day is something very special so I hope you all have a magical day. I think I'm the only one who this isn't my first but it's still just as special because it my first one with Lexi.


----------



## roxane1986

You are so nice jess! I think the same as emma, no idea how i would have made it without all of you!
Happy mothers day ladies!
Congrats Daisy!! Cant wait for pics and update!


----------



## mrsmax

:hug: Such a great day for everyone :happydance: Hope everyone was spoilt.

Daisy - congrats. Great name! 

We all made it - who would have thought it!!!


----------



## mrsmax

If anyone is on FB and wants to join - PM me. I would love to share photos of the babies with you all, but am rubbish and getting them on BnB. Would also be nice to put names to faces after a year :)


----------



## mrsmax

Me again! Just posted this in my journal but desperate for advice so posting here too - any ideas? 

Eva has learnt to roll over and now does it ALL THE TIME - she loves being on her tummy. This is great apart from at 4am when she cant flip back again. Twice I have found her face down on her mattress so have had to pick her up and get her to sleep on her back. She cries like crazy and wants to roll over again. Anyone else have this? Any ideas what I can do - I m scard she will suffocate if she keeps trying to sleep face down!!!


----------



## roxane1986

Did u say she cries when she's on her tummy? Cause Im sure she wont suffocate if she stays on her tummy! Cedrik turns from his Tummy to his back since he's 4 weeks old! Im sure she would be fine


----------



## marie44

Mrsmax - i worry about my baby Angela rolling over in her sleep so i've had her sleeping in a Rock 'n Play (which is like an elevated cradle) and i swaddle her legs so she can't kick out or roll at all. I put her in the crib for naps during the day to practice her rolling. My other baby rolls over too but she turns her head and clears her airway really well so i don't worry about her. I've also had her sleep in the crib with a little boppy pillow behind her head so she won't roll. I have to make sure i put her to be really tired so she stays in place. GL


----------



## Kelly9

Mrsmax if she can roll on to her tummy she can roll on to her back I wouldn't worry to much. Do you have a video monitor? I find those very good at relieving fears cause I can always see Skyler. Lexi is still in our room with us.

Add me to FB Mrsmax, you can't find me but if you send me your contact info I'll add you.


----------



## DaisyQ

A belated thank you for the well wishes, and happy belated Mother's Day! 

Charlie arrived via c section at 10:38 pm on his due date, May 10th. 7 lbs, 6 oz, 20.5 inches long. Birth (horror) story and pics in my journal. Will try to post some pics here later.


----------



## roxane1986

oh Daisy, sorry to hear it was horror!!! But glad everybody is doing well now!! CONGRATULATIONS mama!! :) I will go see your journal now!


----------



## Heather11

Hi ladies! I know when I stopped in before you all were open to answering some questions about IVF so I was just wondering how many of your had success the first try. Day 3 or Day 5? How many embryos? How soon did you test positive?

I had my transfer the other day and it was a 5 day. They said because of my age (33), because it was my first try, and because my blast was what they called beautiful they only let me transfer 1 despite my pushing a bit for 2. I was really bummed....just wondering how successful I could be with only 1 embryo! Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## Kelly9

My first icsi cycle (2 day 3 embryos) was successful our daughter however was diagnosed with a wry rare condition at 12 weeks and despite fetal surgery in utero she passed away at 18 weeks. We then did a FET with 2 more of our frozen day 3 embies - that was neg. we then opted to do a second fresh as we were moving to a remote location and didn't want to risk getting another negative with a FET so we did our second icsi cycle transferred 1 beautiful day 5 embie and got pregnant as now have a healthy beautiful girl. We froze three other blasts for future use and still have 6 day three embies as well. We're hoping for another natural conception for our 4th child. Our first born, a boy, Was a natural conception for us after being told we'd likely never get pregnant on our own. Best of luck and let us know how it turns out! 

Daisy I read your birth story lots of hugs to you and Charlie is such a cutie!


----------



## roxane1986

We had success with ivf/icsi the first time with 2 embies, 5 day transfer.. Only one stuck we knew there would only be 1 cause 1 was very good quality but not the other one! and we now have our healthy baby boy! Best of luck to you!!


----------



## ewwg12345

I did a fresh transfer with two day 5 embryos (no ICSI, and they had PGD testing on day 3). I was pregnant but miscarried at 7 weeks. We also had three frozens from that cycle, and four months later I did an FET with two frozen embryos. One took, and is currently sleeping in his crib! I tested positive a couple of days before my official test date, 7 days after the 5-day transfer. Good luck to you, and feel free to ask us any questions as you go along!


----------



## roxane1986

Oh I forgot to mention when I tested.. I think it was 5 days after 5 day transfer!


----------



## Heather11

Thanks so much for answering!! It seems pretty consistent that most people were able to transfer 2-5 day embryos! I am still so bummed out that they only let me do one! I really hope that this works or I will be really upset I couldn't talk them into 2!!!


----------



## ewwg12345

Heather, I know a lot of women that have done single transfers and were successful...overall success rates are ever so slightly higher with two, but it does not double your chances, and some doctors think transferring one is better with younger women. Fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## mrsmax

Heather - I had a 2 day transfer of pretty rubbish quality embryos (1st try) and I am now sitting in front of my gorgeous little girl. I was 35 when I had the transfer so anything is possible. 

Have you checked out the IVF succes thread https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/491023-list-your-ivf-successes-here.html - people post all the details of their treatment. I devoured it whilst doing my IVF and lots of positive stories. Also, even if it doesnt happen 1st time there is every chance it will be successful subsequently. My friend in RL is just about to have her baby after the 7th try!!!


----------



## mrsmax

Congrats Daisy - sorry it was a horror. Off to check your journal now. 

Re the sleeping on tummy - I spoke to my helath visitor and they said it was fine as Eva is so strong in neck etc. So last night I let her be and we all went back to 11 hours sleep :) Still worries me a little and probably wont put her in her own room at the end of the month as we had planned.


----------



## Kelly9

Heather I was bummed as well when they said I should transfer 1 but honestly now I am thrilled after reading about the stuggles with twins etc. Though a blessing they would be I'm happy to have had just the one at a time. In the future if we use our frozen blasts I believe we will only transfer 1 as I'd puke if they told me it was twins.


----------



## roxane1986

Oh same here! We put two and im kinda glad only one stuck! Although if i would of had twins I would have love them both very much but its alot of work one baby I can only imagine having two.. Yikes! Kudos to the twin moms!


----------



## mrsmax

agreed - I wanted both mine to take and now I am soooo glad they didnt as I woudl have been sooooo sick (I suffered with severe morning sickness). I am sooooo impressed by our twin mummies - they are amazing!!


----------



## Heather11

Hey ladies!!! Thank you so much for sharing your experiences with me it means a lot!!! :flower: I tested yesterday.....5days after my 5dt and it was positive! I couldn't believe it! I tested again this morning and still positive! Eeeek!!!! My beta isn't until Thursday. I am hoping that will make it more real for me!!!!! :flower:


----------



## ewwg12345

Yay Heather! That is great! Good luck for your beta, keep us posted! :)


----------



## roxane1986

Great news Heather! This thread is a lucky charm!!! :) good luck Tgursday but im sure ur beta will be great!!:)


----------



## Heather11

ewwg12345 said:


> Yay Heather! That is great! Good luck for your beta, keep us posted! :)




roxane1986 said:


> Great news Heather! This thread is a lucky charm!!! :) good luck Tgursday but im sure ur beta will be great!!:)

Thanks ladies! I am really excited and I am hoping it sticks! :winkwink:


----------



## roxane1986

Im sure it will! Enjoy every minute!


----------



## mrsmax

Congrats Heather!!!!! I love hearing success stories. Keep us posted and best of luck with it all - as others have said, enjoy every moment it goes so quick!!! :kiss:


----------



## Kelly9

Great beta number heather and congrats! I hope your second one is nice and high.


----------



## roxane1986

Great #'s beta!!:) congrats!!


----------



## Babiesimready

I just wanted to share my good news with you Ladies now Mums. I remember being on this thread and keeping up with everyone's progress. Congratulations to you all...you deserve it and your stories gave me hope. I cant wait to hold my forever baby in my arms in Nov. I will still be stalking this thread for newborn care advise and others that I will need in the future :D


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats babiesimready! 

So anyone crazy enough on here to be thinking about having another one? Hahahaha.


----------



## roxane1986

Congrats babies!!

Nope not me! Not at all! even thinking of going on the pill! Dh wants another one! He's always working , he never got up at night except at the hospital and hedoesnt have a baby attached to his nipples all the time so yeh if that was me i wouldnt mind having another one!


----------



## ewwg12345

Yay congrats Babies! That is great!

Haha Boyce is already saying when can we have another? :) I'd love another one day, but right now my hands are full! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Oh yes I don't want another one yet, in 12-18 months getting pregnant again would be ideal. Would like to get back to work and get mat leave again.


----------



## Buster1

Hello Everyone!!! :wave:
It's been awhile but it sounds like everyone is doing really well. Sorry I haven't been able to get on here but the boys, work and vacation have been keeping me really busy the past few weeks. But as I've been reading and catching up on this thread I realized how much I've miss you ladies. There's just not enough time in the day to do everything that I want to LOL.

I want to send out huge Congrats to Daisy on the birth of Charlie.
Babies congrats to you on your little bundle due in Nov.
Heather Congrats on your little bean to come. It's always great to come on here and hear good news.
And to all the ladies on here Happy Belated Mother's day!!!! I hope you all had a great one.

As for me things are moving right along. The boys had their six month check up this week and are doing great. In fact the doctor is really surprised how strong the boys are considering they were born early. Now that we are finally getting some warm weather I'm starting to take them out more, not for long periods of time just quick runs to the store. They also seem to sleep better when they have an outing during the day.

As for the question if I want to have another baby I have to say some days it's a yes and others it's a no. I think once the boys are a year old I'm going to give it a lot more consideration. As of right now dh is a big fat no with that question but I think once things settle down we'll have to have a serious discussion about it.

Anyway I hope everyone is getting ready to have a great weekend for those of you in the Northeast US is going to be a hot one so stay cool. Take care everyone and talk to you soon. :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Hi buster! Glad to hear the boys are doing well! I've been talking about our "final" baby since Lexi was born literally the same day and hubby always said no but I kept reminding him he promised me that I could have 3 kids, Hannah being the exception of course, and finally yesterday when I mentioned it he turned to me and said "you do always get what you want don't you?" so that was him caving! :yipee: I just don't want the final baby for a while lol... who knows I might change my mind.

Lexi slept 9 hours and 10 mins last night and the two nights before she slept for 7.5 hours! I think a change is finally happening!


----------



## roxane1986

Oh wow!! That is very good stretches!!:)

Happy to hear the boys are doing well Buster!:)

Cedrik does on average 6-7hrs stretch and then another 3, but he did a 8hr the other day! He is addicted to my nipple its not even funny I cant leave him to anyone cause he will literally take a fit! Its like he already kbows im his mommy and he knows when im gone!:( yikes!! Im seeing a LC monday so i really hope she helps me! Today i managed to feed him every 2hrs but thats 2 hrs from the time i started bf to the time i start again! So i only get about an hr or an hr and a half! My nipples are very sore so i need some longer breaks! Atleast good thing i get longbstretches at night!


----------



## babydrms

Hi everyone, things are well here. Going back to work a week from Monday :(. Rox, he eats so often probably because he is sleeping so long at night. He still needs his calories and he is not big enough to take large amounts yet. We are in the same boat. She does weigh 9 lbs. 8 oz. So soon she will have a tummy big enough to eat less often. She will take a bottle though and I still pump often so I do get a break.


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh Cedrik was 9lbs 14oz thursday so he's most likely over 10lbs now.. For some reason, he wont take the bottle!!! He was bottle fed for the first 6 weeks so its very strange!


----------



## ewwg12345

Hey ladies! Buster I can't believe they are 6 months, and Baby I can't believe you are headed back to work already...that is crazy, time flies!

Rox and Tiff glad to hear you are having success with longer stretches of sleep at night! Though feeding every 2 hours sounds rough, yikes...Rox I hope your LC will have some ideas, how funny he won't take a bottle anymore?

As for us, Eli is just over a month old and is a little porker! At his dr appointment yesterday he was 9lbs 15oz, so basically 10lbs at one month! He is also 23 inches...he is quite the eater. We have generally kept him on a 3-hr feeding schedule during the day (this was what they suggested at the hospital and we've just kept it up), though sometimes he is hungry earlier and I just feed him earlier. Lately he's dropped to one night feeding which is soooo nice! Boyce gives him a bottle at 10pm, then he goes down until sometime between 3AM and 5AM, then up again at 7AM to start the day. Sleeping through the night will be great when it happens, but we are pretty happy with the current arrangement, it could be much worse! We've been spending a bunch of time at the park, and I've been cleared to lift the stroller and carseat so I am looking forward to being a bit more active with him (as much as we can in this heat!).

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!
x
Emma


----------



## roxane1986

Emma, wow that is a very good weight!! Good job!!:)
Thats pretty good that he only wakes up once at night at only a month!!:)


----------



## Kelly9

Great weight Emma! He's growing like a champ :) Lexi didn't start packing on the cute chub till about 1.5 months but she's 12.5 lbs now maybe a little more possibly close to 13 lbs. but it took her nearly a month to get back up to birth weight. 

Rox I hope the lc can help you with getting a longer break between feeds. Lexi eats every 3 or so hours in the day sometimes a little earlier but at night now she's doing good. I still pump after she feeds a few times in the day. Now that she's sttn I wake up so engorged that I get up and pump after that early morning feed and can usually get 4-5 oz after feeding her which is good for my freezing goal. I'd like to stop pumping soon but I want to get so many bags frozen just in case and I can't help but think every extra oz I make means 20 more calories burned lol.


----------



## roxane1986

Really 20calories every ounce? Drink up Cedrik! Lol
I dont ever pump anymore! This morning though I wanted to pump cause I was full and I find when Im so full Cedrik spits up alot more.. Probly cause it comes in too fast! But then he woke up when I was about to pump so I didnt have time! I just made him burp more often and it helped!
He's been sleeping alot today which is not his normal but ill take it! Probly a growth spurt!


----------



## roxane1986

Really 20calories every ounce? Drink up Cedrik! Lol
I dont ever pump anymore! This morning though I wanted to pump cause I was full and I find when Im so full Cedrik spits up alot more.. Probly cause it comes in too fast! But then he woke up when I was about to pump so I didnt have time! I just made him burp more often and it helped!
He's been sleeping alot today which is not his normal but ill take it! Probly a growth spurt!


----------



## Kelly9

Yup 20 calories an ounce so ill keep pumping for a while yet since there is no gym for me to go to. Must do yoga tonight or something oh except we're going 4 wheeling. Not sue if ill go or not yet.


----------



## ewwg12345

Man I need to add in some extra pumping then!!!! I really don't care for pumping, and have dropped down to 15 minutes a day, which gives us enough for one feeding each day plus enough to freeze every 2 days...but I also found out on friday I have 10 lbs to lose yet! I gained 36, have lost 26, but have a ways to go. If pumping can help, maybe we'll start bulking up our freezer stash...! :)


----------



## Kelly9

You must be getting a lot when you pump Emma! I usually freeze everyday to every two days about 7 ounces in a bag most of that comes from my first morning pump of the day. I only pump after Lexi eats though. I've debated pumping at night now that I know she's sleeping so long that way I can avoid the engorgement and pumping at 5am. It's 4:40 and I've only pumped once so far so lexi's next two feeds ill have to pump. I'm also not on any more supplements for my milk which is nice. I hated swallowing so many yucky tasting pills a day.


----------



## roxane1986

I just brought back the hospital grade pump, should of kept it but in a month i used it once! I have the medela swing but its a single so urghh itll take longer! 
How long do you pump for?


----------



## Buster1

Wow when I hear the weights of your babies I feel like my boys are a little bit behind at six months. LOL Alejandro is 14lbs 6oz. and Adrian is 12lbs 10oz. But their adjusted age is about 4 1/2 months so I guess their right on track. And I didn't know that pumping burned so many calories, if I would have known this I might have tried doing it.


----------



## babydrms

Buster they sound fine. Your doc would ler you know if there is an issue. Bug was 9 lb. 8 oz at the doctor on Friday, so almost ten weeks - and she was a term singleton. So they are doing great for twinkies which were a bit early. 

I have a lot of frozen milk so I been pumpinh more lately to ramp up my supply as I have heard it can take a dive when I go back to work. Thank goodness I am only going back two days a week.


----------



## Kelly9

I pump usually for 5-15 mins each time depending on how long it takes for my let down to occur I usually aim to pump 3 times a day. I've also started pumping off the midnight feed since Lexi is sttn now last night that was 6 oz so I froze two bags yesterday :) if I can keep pumping off that feed to freeze ill hit my goal in no time. As much as I don't want to bring my pump on vacation with me I will. I like the extra calorie burning as well as the extra frozen milk.


----------



## ewwg12345

Hey ladies, I finally started a journal, not sure how much I'll use it but I thought I'd let you know! Better late than never I guess...! :)


----------



## jchic

emma! So glad you finally started a journal. Over to stalk now :)

Buster - My twinkies are little peanuts too! They are seven weeks and weigh 7.3 lbs each and the doctor is very happy with their weight gain. Like Ambre said, if there was an issue, your pediatrician would tell you :)

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## roxane1986

Cedrik is tiny too! He'll be 3 months next week and he weighs 10lbs 5oz! But as long as he's gaining atleast half an ounce a day its good! He is gaining an ounce a day so its just cause they started off small!:)


----------



## Kelly9

Makes my girl the cute little porker of the group! She was about 11.5 pounds at 2 months! Though she's thinned out a bit I suspect she's just grown in length.


----------



## roxane1986

Thats ok kelly!! Porky babies are so cute!! My friends DS is 2 weeks younger then cedrik and he weighs 14lbs lol hes soo cute!


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: Just catching up with everyone's news and will be back on - life has been so busy teh last couple of weeks. Eva is a think one too - born at 8.9 but now only 14lbs at 20 weeks! She measures 50th centile, so average but looks skinny compared to lots of the chunkier babies! Weight gain and a happy, content baby are more important than actual weight :)


----------



## ewwg12345

I think Elijah is going to be big, he was 9 lbs 15 oz at his one month appointment just over a week ago...he outgrew his newborn diapers and some of the clothes already! :( As you've all said, the main thing is that they are growing consistently. :)

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend! x


----------



## roxane1986

Cedrik could wear newborn until he was 2.5 months lol

He's probly going to grow more now cause since wednesday I started doing the transition to his crib and now wakes up like 4 times a night!!! Grrrr.. Every 2 hrs this is sooo exhausting!!! I really hope he will get use to his crib soon! I might put him in the mamaroo tonight just to get a good night sleep! But im also thinking it could be a growth spurt! I dunno!!


----------



## Kelly9

I love having a chubbier baby this time! Skyler was a bean pole and still is so it's a nice change. Lexi wore newborn till she was 2 months old despite being a porker. I think I'll take her to get weighed soon she has to be at least 13 pounds now


----------

